# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits >  Les passagers des accidents mortels du Boeing 737 MAX sont des  victimes d'actes criminels , selon un juge

## Christian Olivier

*Elles navaient pas achet les DLC : les dispositifs de scurit vendus en option par Boeing*
*qui auraient permis d'viter le crash des Boeing 737 MAX*

Les causes des catastrophes ariennes survenues le 29 octobre 2018 en Indonsie et le 10 mars 2019 en thiopie ne sont pas encore lucides. La premire a frapp la compagnie indonsienne Lion Air et lautre Ethipian Airlines. Chacune de ces tragdies sest solde par le crash dun Boeing 737 MAX et la mort de tous les passagers et membres dquipages. Les deux appareils ont eu une trajectoire erratique et prsent des dfaillances des systmes mesurant la vitesse. Les enquteurs examinent  lheure actuelle le systme informatique embarqu de ces aronefs, suggrant quune dfaillance de ce dernier pourrait tre  lorigine de ces accidents.


Le New York Times (NYT) a rcemment rvl que deux dispositifs de scurit cruciaux, un indicateur numrique dangle dattaque qui affiche les donnes releves par les capteurs dangle dattaque et un indicateur lumineux qui avertit les pilotes quand deux capteurs dangle dattaque fournissent des lectures diffrentes, manquaient  bord des deux Boeing 737 MAX disparus parce que Boeing les proposait en option.

Lenqute prliminaire sur le crash de lavion de la compagnie indonsienne a permis de mettre en lumire un dysfonctionnement du systme de stabilisation en vol destin  viter un dcrochage de lavion, le MCAS (Maneuvering Characteristics Augmentation System). Le MCAS peut mettre lavion en  piqu  lorsquil dcroche afin de lui permettre de regagner de la vitesse. Ce systme de surveillance et de contrle se sert de capteurs dangle dattaque pour dterminer si lavion est sur le point datteindre cette condition de dcrochage et corriger sa trajectoire. Son dysfonctionnement peut,  linverse, causer le dcrochage et le crash dun avion.

Malgr le fait que le Boeing 737 MAX dispose de plusieurs capteurs dangle dattaque pour les besoins de redondance, le systme MCAS ne se fierait quaux relevs fournis par un seul capteur pour son fonctionnement, mme si les donnes fournies par ce dernier savraient errones.

Comme le MCAS ne reposait que sur lun des capteurs dangle dattaque de laronef, les indicateurs dangle dattaque et lumineux vendus en option auraient permis aux pilotes de se rendre compte de la dfaillance du systme MCAS et conduit  sa dsactivation. Mais ces deux systmes de scurit taient vendus en option par Boeing et de nombreuses compagnies ariennes  rabais nont pas jug utile de les intgrer lors de leurs achats puisque les organismes de rglementation ne les exigent pas.

 
La facturation en extra dquipements prsents comme tant optionnels par les constructeurs, quil sagisse de fabricants de voitures, davions ou autres, est trs lucrative pour ceux-ci. Les dispositifs en question relvent parfois de lesthtique ou du confort, mais certains de ces quipements optionnels sont parfois lis au fonctionnement de lappareil : systmes de communication, de navigation ou de scurit.

Boeing sest engag  amliorer le systme informatique en cause. Une source du NYT ayant requis lanonymat affirme que lindicateur lumineux sera dornavant partie prenante du modle de base de lappareil et ne sera plus factur en option. Pour sa part, lindicateur numrique dangle dattaque devrait rester en option. Boeing devrait prsenter ces modifications aux autorits amricaines comptentes ainsi quaux compagnies clientes dans les prochains jours.


*Source* : New York Times

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Boeing rvle l'arrive d'un avion de chasse autonome l'anne prochaine qui pourrait mener des missions de reconnaissance auprs d'autres avions
 ::fleche::  USA, cyberscurit aronautique : les avions commerciaux exposs aux potentielles attaques, de nombreuses vulnrabilits ont t dcouvertes
 ::fleche::  Le chasseur amricain F-35 Lightning II aurait plus  craindre du piratage informatique que des armes ennemies

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quen pensez-vous ?


Je pense que plus de systmes de scurit, de communication et de navigation devraient tre dans l'offre de base.
Parce qu'ici un indicateur numrique dangle dattaque qui affiche les donnes releves par les capteurs dangle dattaque et un indicateur lumineux qui avertit les pilotes quand deux capteurs dangle dattaque fournissent des lectures diffrentes n'taient pas vraiment optionnel au final...

----------


## Fleur en plastique

Si les compagnies ariennes ont sciemment dcid de ne pas prendre des options essentielles de scurit, cela les rend coupables  100 %.

Il est donc temps de remettre en route tous ces avions de manire immdiate dans le monde entier, et de traner au tribunal les compagnies ariennes qui n'ont pas pris ces options, y compris celles qui n'ont pas encore eu de crash, de manire prventive. Les familles des victimes exigent rparation et justice.

On ne peut pas se permettre de badiner avec la scurit.

----------


## Ryu2000

> On ne peut pas se permettre de badiner avec la scurit.


Si ce sont des options essentielles de scurit pourquoi elles sont vendues en option ?
Normalement dans le kit de base tu dois avoir l'essentiel, non ?

Bon la comparaison ne fonctionne pas car il y a des lois, mais quand on achte une voiture neuve il y a des rtroviseurs, des feux de croisements, des essuies glaces, des ceintures, des airbags, etc.
Il n'y a pas d'offre de base sans phare par exemple...
Parce que les phares sont essentiels pour la scurit  ::P:

----------


## gros_rougeot

Boing rvolutionne l'industrie du transport.

Les constructeurs automobile et ferroviaires sont obligs de s'adapter : dornavant les freins sont en option sur les voitures et les trains.

----------


## transgohan

Dans l'aviation la premire chose qu'on apprend c'est qu'on duplique tous les circuits...
A croire que Boeing ne connait plus son mtier.

Cette "option" se devait d'tre un circuit parallle, et un comparatif des deux en temps rel se devait d'tre faire pour dtecter une panne.
L'option aurait du tre de pouvoir avoir un 3eme appareil.
Mais le 2eme se doit d'tre de srie dans des quipements aussi critique...

Cela ne me donne pas envie de prendre l'un de leur appareil quand on voit ce genre dnerie...
On pourrait mme en poussant  l'extrme les accuser de pousser les compagnies au meurtre en masse.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Cela ne me donne pas envie de prendre l'un de leur appareil quand on voit ce genre dnerie...


Bon c'est de 2016, mais :
N'ayez pas peur, l'avion reste le moyen de transport le plus sr



> INFOGRAPHIES - Les apparences pourraient faire croire qu'il n'est plus sr de voyager en avion, mais il n'en est rien. Malgr les tragiques accidents rcents, l'avion reste un moyen de transport extrmement sr. *Mieux: il est de plus en plus sr anne aprs anne*.


Normalement vous devriez dire "je n'ai pas envie de voyager  cause de l'emprunte carbone importante".

Enfin bref ce n'est pas un problme qui arrive souvent et peut-tre que la plupart des compagnies qui ont achet se modle ont pris l'option.
Il doit y avoir des avions encore moins rassurant que ce modle.

----------


## melka one

> Si les compagnies ariennes ont sciemment dcid de ne pas prendre des options essentielles de scurit, cela les rend coupables  100 %.


option ou pas option il y a quand mme  eu dfaillance du systme le voyant sert de ce que j'ai compris a se rendre compte de la dfaillance.

----------


## L ami graine

> ...de nombreuses compagnies ariennes  rabais...


Si vous sous-entendez qu'Ethiopian Airlines est une compagnie au rabais, vous vous trompez lourdement. Elle n'est pas la meilleure compagnie arienne du continent africain pour rien !

J'ai voyag de nombreuses fois avec cette compagnie et je peux vous dire que la qualit de la prestation est largement au niveau d'Air France sur le continent africain, que ce soit pour le service  bord, la qualit globale des appareils (avions rcents, propres et en trs bon tat en cabine) et qualit de l'quipage. Je leur maintien ma totale confiance sans problme.

Je trouve extrmement mesquin de la part de cet avionneur  de proposer ce genre de voyants en option. Si votre constructeur automobile prfr mettait le voyant de niveau d'huile en option, vous penseriez de mme.

Pour en revenir aux deux drames, ce n'est pas l'absence de voyant qui en est la cause. Tant qu'un doute important subsiste sur le fonctionnement des organes de scurit de l'appareil, il est impratif de les maintenir au sol.

----------


## sinople

> Bon la comparaison ne fonctionne pas car il y a des lois, mais quand on achte une voiture neuve il y a des rtroviseurs, des feux de croisements, des essuies glaces, des ceintures, des airbags, etc.
> Il n'y a pas d'offre de base sans phare par exemple...
> Parce que les phares sont essentiels pour la scurit


Il faut savoir que la notion d'essentiels pour la scurit, ou le minimum requis, est dtermin par le lgislateur (bref les administrations du gouvernement qui s'occupent de dire ce qui peut voler, rouler ou pas). Dans le cas de la voiture, la liste des quipements obligatoires varient (en Amrique du sud je crois que les airbags sont "optionnels") et les constructeurs ne se gnent pas d'adapter les modles (autant vers le bas que vers le haut) selon le march. Bref des voitures neuve sans air-bag a se vend encore sur cette plante.

Dans le cas prsent s'il y a un fautif "au niveau responsabilit lgale", a serait la norme ou l'organisation qui dtermine "l'essentiel", et non pas l'acheteur ou le fabriquant. D'autant plus que le cadre est trs restrictif dans ce domaine et laisse peu de marge  l'imagination. Alors quand on te contrle sur le nombre de couche sur tes rouleaux de PQ (j'exagre  peine) en cabine, tu n'as pas trop envie de faire du zle pour aller plus loin.

Ce qui n'empche pas que a fait pas bonne pub, mais a c'est une autre histoire.

----------


## abriotde

Ce n'est pas de la faute d'une option. C'est de la faute  100% du systme automatique du systme d'vitement de dcrochage. Un systme de scurit pas fiable c'est inadmissible. Il y a des erreur de la part de Booeing  au moins 3 niveau :
1) Avoir forcer l'administration a acclrer la procdure de certification et lui avoir demand de lui faire confiance. (L'administration est autant coupable)
2) Avoir fais reposer un systme crucial comme celui-ci sur un seul capteur (La scurit voudrait 3)
3) Rappelons le ce systme de DLC n'est pas ncessaire  un pilotage en toute scurit mais avec le systme de contre-pilotage automatique il le deviens puisqu'il permet de comprendre le degr de fiabilit du systme automatique. Cela constitue une 3 faute grave de Boeing. Il falait soit proposer tout en option mais pas les sparer.

----------


## Leruas

C'est quand mme dingue cette histoire...

La stabilit globale de l'appareil est impact par le surpoids des nouveaux moteurs, au lieu de revoir la conception de l'ensemble de l'appareil, Boeing a dcid de juste rajouter un programme informatique pour compenser...
La lourdeur des moteurs, provoque des dcrochages plus souvent de l'appareil.
Donc ils ont rajout un systme informatique pour dtecter quand l'appareil va bientt dcrocher.
En cas d'activation de ce systme, a fait piquer l'appareil sans avertir les pilotes (sauf si option achete...).

Comment cette version a pu tre certifie ?
Et le pire c'est qu'il y a que 2 sondes qui dtectent si l'appareil va dcrocher... 
On aurait pu penser que dans l'aviation la redondance informatique est la priorit, ils auraient pu mettre 4 ou 6 sondes pour compenser la dfaillance d'une sonde.

----------


## andry.aime

> *deux dispositifs de scurit cruciaux*, un indicateur numrique dangle dattaque qui affiche les donnes releves par les capteurs dangle dattaque et un indicateur lumineux qui avertit les pilotes quand deux capteurs dangle dattaque fournissent des lectures diffrentes, manquaient  bord des deux Boeing 737 MAX disparus parce que Boeing les proposait en option.
> ...
> Pour sa part, lindicateur dangle dattaque qui saffiche sur laffichage numrique devrait rester en option.


Donc pour Boeing cet indicateur est pas crucial.



> dfaillances des systmes mesurant la vitesse


Aprs le premier crash et des plaintes des pilotes, aucun correctif mais seulement une note de service suite au crash. Et aprs le deuxime crash, aprs  peine 2 ans de service,  part la correction informatique, Boeing ne songe pas  amliorer ces systmes dfaillants?

De l'autre cot l'hypocrisie de ce FAA:
Premier crash d'un concorde aprs des annes de service --> Interdiction direct aux USA, or aprs enqute, c'tait un morceau de mtal sur la piste qui a brch le rservoir.
2 crashs en moins de 5 mois sur ce modle, des similitudes sur les causes --> Ce FAA permettait encore le vol aux USA, sauf que ce sont les pilotes et passagers qui refusaient de monter  bord avant qu'il dcide de clou  leur tour ce modle.

----------


## Sodium

D'aprs ce que j'ai compris d'une mission de France culture il y a quelques jours, ce n'est pas tant la dfaillance qui a caus l'accident mais le fait que les pilotes ignoraient que le systme en question tait en place.
Le systme recevant des donnes errones, il corrigeait automatiquement la trajectoire tandis que les pilotes se battaient contre lui pour sauver l'appareil. Si les pilotes avaient bien t informs de l'existence du systme, il aurait suffit de le dsactiver.

----------


## andry.aime

> D'aprs ce que j'ai compris d'une mission de France culture il y a quelques jours, ce n'est pas tant la dfaillance qui a caus l'accident mais le fait que les pilotes ignoraient que le systme en question tait en place.


Boeing jugeait qu'une formation sur ce systme n'tait pas ncessaire.



> Le systme recevant des donnes errones, il corrigeait automatiquement la trajectoire tandis que les pilotes se battaient contre lui pour sauver l'appareil. Si les pilotes avaient bien t informs de l'existence du systme, il aurait suffit de le dsactiver.


J'ai lu hier ou avant, que la veille du crash de Lion Air, que le problme se prsentait et qu'un troisime pilote dans le cockpit a conseill aux pilotes aux commandes d'arrter ce systme de stabilisation.

Bref, dj Boeing ne fournissait pas des instruments ncessaires comme composant de base pour amasser plus de fric, mais encore plus, il ne communique pas tous les changements sur ce nouveau modle, pour dire que pour faire voler cet appareil, juste une petite formation est utile (promesse d'une dpense minimum aux clients). J'ai lu qu'il n'y a pas de simulateur pour ce modle mais juste des applications sur tablette.

Il va falloir du temps pour que les passagers auraient confiance a ce modle, voire cet avionneur.

----------


## Sodium

Oui effectivement, simulation d'une heure ou deux sur tablette.

Aprs, je pense aussi que c'est aux compagnies ariennes d'apporter une grande attention aux spcifications ou volutions des appareils qu'elles achtent et de faire en sorte que les pilotes soient  jour sur leurs formations.

----------


## darklinux

On parle de scurit , cela  ne devrais pas tre une " option " , ce n 'est pas un anti brouillard ou une peinture spcifique , nous parlons de vies humaines ... Et l ' thique , elle est aussi en option chez les dev de Boeing ?

----------


## Paul TOTH

c'est quoi le prix d'un Boeing ? c'est quoi le prix de ces DLC pas si optionnelles que cela ?

----------


## Sodium

Nouveau DLC disponible pour votre Boeing => cliquez ici si vous voulez vivre.

----------


## Ryu2000

> c'est quoi le prix d'un Boeing ?


ABOUT BOEING COMMERCIAL AIRPLANES
MAX 7: US$99.7 million 
MAX 8: US$121.6M 
MAX 200: US$124.8M 
MAX 9: US$128.9M 
MAX 10: US$134.9M as of 2019

737-700
89.1

737-800
106.1

737-900ER
112.6

737 MAX 7
99.7

737 MAX 8
121.6

737 MAX 200
124.8

737 MAX 9
128.9

737 MAX 10
134.9



Par contre je ne sais pas si on peut trouver le tarif des options.
a va peut-tre leur coter un peu cher :
Grounding all 737 Max planes could cost Boeing billions of dollars

====
Edit :
C'est bon l'option va devenir gratuite :
Boeing va quiper le 737 MAX d'un signal lumineux d'alerte de dysfonctionnements



> Un signal non obligatoire
> Si la FAA n'avait pas estim que ce signal tait obligatoire jusqu'en dbut de mois, les experts jugent qu'il est important pour la scurit d'un vol. "Les instruments comme des signaux lumineux d'alerte devraient tre la norme parce qu'il est important, pour les pilotes, de savoir quand les systmes sont en dsaccord l'un avec l'autre", avance Scott Hamilton, expert au cabinet Leeham Company. "Il y a eu manifestement un excs de confiance dans la transition du 737NG vers le MAX. Boeing a sous-estim les changements ncessaires (...), sous-estim les compagnies clientes qui veulent faire des conomies  tous les niveaux oprationnels", ajoute un autre expert aronautique sous couvert de l'anonymat.
> 
> Le signal d'alerte est appel "disagree light" dans le langage de Boeing. Il tait jusqu'ici payant pour toute compagnie arienne intresse mais sera dsormais gratuit. Il s'enclencherait en cas d'informations errones transmises par une ou deux sondes d'incidence ("Angle of attack"- AOA) au systme de stabilisation MCAS. Ce systme mesure l'angle d'attaque et met l'avion en piqu pour lui permettre de reprendre de la vitesse et de s'loigner du risque de dcrochage fatal.

----------


## andry.aime

> Il y a eu manifestement un excs de confiance dans la transition du 737NG vers le MAX. Boeing a sous-estim les changements ncessaires (...), sous-estim les compagnies clientes qui veulent faire des conomies  tous les niveaux oprationnels


Faux, Boeing savait que la formation tait coteux, et que pour appter  les clients, il disait que ce n'tait pas ncessaire. Pour ne pas se montrer coupable, on nous sort: "Boeing jugeait que des formations n'taient pas ncessaire" (Comme je le disais plus haut).
Tout est question de fric:
a cote moins cher de pondre un bout de code informatique que de revoir la structure.
Boeing est juge et partie pour la certification (a fait beaucoup d'conomie).
Ces instruments ncessaires vendu en option. Maintenant seul un de ces instruments qui sera gratuit.

Aprs, ils ont sorti ces 737 Max avec prcipitation pour rattraper leur retard sur les Airbus No.




> a va peut-tre leur coter un peu cher :
> Grounding all 737 Max planes could cost Boeing billions of dollars


a on s'en fout, des centaines de gens ont perdu la vie dont au moins 157 auraient pu tre pargner si Boeing a pris sa responsabilit depuis le dbut. Ce sera encore mieux si les compagnies arienne annulent leurs commandes.

----------


## Ryu2000

> des centaines de gens ont perdu la vie dont au moins 157 auraient pu tre pargner si Boeing


Alors a personnellement je m'en fous.
C'est hyper hypocrite de dire qu'on est touch par la mort d'inconnu  l'autre bout du monde.
Les gens dans cet avion je les connaissais pas, qu'ils soient vivant ou mort a ne changera jamais rien pour moi.
Chaque jour il y a peut-tre 150 000 humains qui meurent, on va pas tre triste pour tous...

Il y a un truc que je trouve sympa c'est qu' chaque drame, chaque pays fait la liste des morts :
Neuf Franais parmi les victimes du crash de l'avion d'Ethiopian Airlines
Crash d'un avion au Laos: 44 morts dont sept Franais
Neuf Franais tus dans le crash de Phuket
Et l c'est  peine moins hypocrite, parce que tu peux un peu te sentir toucher par la mort de gens qui ont la mme nationalit que toi.

====
Si on est touch par un accident d'avion aprs il faut tre touch par des tonnes d'autres choses, il y a de lextrme pauvret, des famines, des guerres, de la scheresse, des enfants qui vivent dans la rue et qui se droguent, il y a des enfants qui sont contraint de se prostituer, il y a des enfants soldats, il y a des enfants qui naissent en manque de drogue parce que leur mre prenait de la drogue alors quelle tait enceinte, il y a des populations qui ont t empoisonn (un peu comme avec l'agent orange au Vietnam), il y a plein de gens qui ont tout perdu y compris leur famille (comme les palestiniens par exemple), il y a des gens qui se font mettre en esclavage (comme les Slaves des Balkans au Haut Moyen Age, ou plus rcemment des noirs vendus en Libye), etc, etc, etc.
Nous ne sommes pas fait pour souffrir de chaque injustice, ou drame, etc.
Il doit y avoir 7 milliards d'humains, on va pas pleurer pour chaque histoire triste...

===
Boeing a favoris le profit face  la scurit, c'est quelque chose qui arrive souvent avec le capitalisme  :;):  (mais l ils sont clairement loup le calcul)
Comme un autre expert aronautique sous couvert de l'anonymat je pense que Boeing a sous estim quelque chose.
Si Boeing avait su combien les dispositifs de scurit en options lui coterait au final, le boulot aurait t mieux fait.
L des commandes ont t annul et c'est le genre de punition que les entreprises n'aiment pas.

Bon en fait ils vont commander d'autres avions Boeing mais quand mme pour l'image c'est pas top :
Garuda Indonesia annule une commande de 49 Boeing MAX-8

Je pense que maintenant Boeing va mettre 3 niveaux de capteurs partout et tous les voyants seront de srie.

----------


## Sodium

Hors sujet over 9000, il ne manque plus que le point Godwin.

----------


## hotcryx

Vraiment un foutage de g*, au prix ou sont vendus les avions, les patches devraient tre offerts.  ::roll:: 

Et j'ai envie de dire: les avions devraient ne pas se mettre en route s'ils ont plusieurs patches non installs.


@ryu2000, non mais on devrait tre triste pour au moins l'une d'entre elles

----------


## mood8moody

Cette avion est une catastrophe, ils ont repris une base d'une cinquantaine d'anne pour y ajouter des moteurs recents donc plus economiques mais plus imposants. Ils ont du revoir leurs emplacement vu leurs tailles ce qui a rendu l'avion trs instable avec de gros risques cabrages et de decrochages au decollage ou  forte pousse.

C'est pour a qu'ils ont d trouver une solution logiciel pour contrler ce phnomne et viter les dcrochage. Le fameux MCAS.

Systme qui se base sur une seule sonde d'incidence et qui est charger de faire piquer l'avion si celle ci renvoi des informations non conforme au modle de vol.

De plus le Boeing n'est equip que de deux sondes d'incidences contrairement aux nouveaux avions qui en ont trois et peuvent donc detecter laquelle est en erreur avec deux ce n'est pas possible.

Boeing en rajoute une couche en vendant deux sytme de securits qui concernent directement le MCAS en option.

Et encore une autre couche en n'ayant pas prevenu les pilotes de l'existence de ce systme, systme de plus non desactivable nativement, pour le desactiver, il faut desactiver l'ensemble du trim automatis. Ce que les pilotes ne savaient pas.

Aprs desactivaion l'avion doit ce trimer  la manivelle, ce qui n'est physiquement pas possible dans certaines situations de fortes charges arodynamiques et en plus invalide donc le mcas, l'avion se retrouve donc avec ses failles de conception et ses risques de cabrage et decrochage en plus des difficults de pilotage du trim  la main.

Les pilotes ont eu une heure de formation sur ipad pour passer du 737 au 737 max...

Comment tout cela est possible? La FAA a demand  Boeing de prendre en partie en charge la certification de son avion pour que celle-ci se fasse rapidement.

Concurrence avec Airbus? Connivence entre autorit de certification amricaine et constructeur amricain. Enfin c'est du n'importe quoi.

----------


## john.fender

Cest le systme en lui mme et, pire, la conception de cet avion qui est en cause
Conu dans lurgence pour contrer le 320 no Airbus.
Boeing fait du tuning et reprend la cellule du 737 vieille de 60 ans
Le train datterrissage ne pouvant tre lev Boeing place ses deux gros racteurs quasiment  lavenant de laile et du coup le centre de gravit se dplace vers lavant (pas chez Airbus).
Du coup pour tre certifi ils mettent en place le MCAS avec seulement deux capteurs dont un seul (celui du cot du pilote en charge de lavion) est actif.
Croyez vous srieusement que une alarme lumineuse puisse changer qq chose lorsque lavion se trouve comme ce fut le cas en thiopie  234 mtres du sol et  400 kmh ? (3 secondes pour corriger lassiette ou boum.
Simple fusible de faire porter le chapeau aux compagnies afin de prserver Boeing.

----------


## Mingolito

Moi ce que je ne comprends pas c'est comment une socit qui fait des milliards de bnfices a dcid de ne pas rinvestir pour sortir un vrai nouvel avion au lieu de dcider de sortir une pareille merde.
Bon enfin c'est tout bnef pour Airbus cette histoire...

J'ai trouv la rponse :

<< Boeing a d faire face  une dfection impensable au printemps 2011. American Airlines, client exclusif de Boeing depuis plus d'une dcennie, tait prte  commander des centaines de nouveaux jets conergtiques  l'autre grand avionneur mondial, Airbus.
Le directeur gnral d'American a appel le dirigeant de Boeing, W. James McNerney Jr. pour dire qu'un accord tait proche. Si Boeing voulait l'entreprise, il faudrait qu'elle dmnage agressivement, a dit  M. McNerney le directeur de la compagnie arienne, Gerard Arpey.
*Pour conqurir American, Boeing abandonne l'ide de dvelopper un nouvel avion de ligne, ce qui prendra une dcennie. Au lieu de cela, il a dcid de mettre  jour son 737, promettant que l'avion serait prt dans six ans.*
Le 737 Max est n environ trois mois plus tard.
La pression concurrentielle pour construire l'avion - qui a imprgn toute la conception et le dveloppement - menace maintenant la rputation et les profits de Boeing, aprs deux accidents mortels du 737 Max en moins de cinq mois. Les procureurs et les organismes de rglementation enqutent pour savoir si les efforts de conception, de production et de certification du Max ont t prcipits, ce qui a conduit Boeing  ne pas tenir compte des risques cruciaux en matire de scurit et  sous-estimer le besoin de formation des pilotes. >>

----------


## Ryu2000

Des choses vont changer :
Boeing a fini de corriger le systme antidcrochage du 737 Max qui pourrait tre  l'origine des crashs



> Les pilotes d'American Airlines et de SouthWest devaient tester samedi sur simulateur de vol les modifications apportes au logiciel, expliquent ces sources. Contact par l'AFP, Boeing n'a ni dmenti ni confirm ces informations. "*Nous travaillons assidment en troite collaboration avec la FAA [Agence fdrale de l'aviation] sur l'actualisation du logiciel*", a simplement dclar une porte-parole. La FAA fait partie des autorits auxquelles sera adress "en dbut de semaine prochaine" le correctif et les autres changements (*manuels de bord et de formation des pilotes*) effectus par Boeing, prcise  l'AFP une source gouvernementale.





> Moi ce que je ne comprends pas c'est comment une socit qui fait des milliards de bnfices a dcid de ne pas rinvestir pour sortir un vrai nouvel avion au lieu de dcider de sortir une pareille merde.


a semble compliqu de dvelopper un avion.
Je crois que l'arme amricaine a dpens des milliards dans le F-35 et qu' au final il est trs mauvais comme avion.

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Les rgulateurs ont  provisoirement approuv  un correctif logiciel pour le Boeing 737 Max*
*Qui amliorera le systme de prvention des dcrochages*

Les crashs du vol 610 de Lion Air et du vol 302 d'Ethiopian Airlines ont branl l'industrie aronautique, dclench de nombreuses enqutes et entran l'immobilisation de centaines de Boeing 737 Max dans le monde. Daprs les enqutes, l'accident du 10 mars dernier du vol 302 d'Ethiopian Airlines prsentait des similitudes avec lautre accident mortel du vol 610 de Lion Air survenu en Indonsie en octobre 2018, et selon les enquteurs, les deux accidents taient lis au mme problme : un systme automatis conu pour empcher l'avion de dcrocher.

Selon le Wall Street Journal, la Federal Aviation Administration, lagence gouvernementale charge des rglementations et des contrles concernant l'aviation civile aux tats-Unis, a  provisoirement approuv des changements radicaux apports au logiciel et  la formation des pilotes  pour lavion 737 MAX de Boeing. Le Wall Street Journal rapporte que ce correctif pourrait permettre aux pilotes d'exercer un meilleur contrle sur le systme automatis qui aurait t  lorigine de laccident mortel en Ethiopie plutt ce mois, et par consquent, pourrait permettre aux compagnies de piloter  nouveau l'avion immobilis au sol depuis le dernier accident.

Boeing a dploy l'avion 737 MAX en 2017 en tant que concurrent conrgtique de l'Airbus A320, aprs avoir apport des mises  jour, dont quelques modifications de la conception du fuselage 737 (avec les moteurs et le modle  amliors). Mais ces mises  jour avaient tendance  pousser le nez de l'avion vers le haut. Pour remdier  cette dfaillance, Boeing a mis en place le MCAS (Maneuvering Characteristics Augmentation System), qui abaisserait automatiquement le nez de lavion.


Selon un article du New York Times publi le jeudi dernier, lenqute prliminaire sur le crash de lavion de la compagnie indonsienne avait permis de mettre en lumire un dysfonctionnement du systme de stabilisation en vol destin  viter un dcrochage de lavion, le MCAS. Le MCAS peut mettre lavion en  piqu  lorsquil dcroche afin de lui permettre de regagner de la vitesse. Ce systme de surveillance et de contrle se sert de capteurs dangle dattaque pour dterminer si lavion est sur le point datteindre cette condition de dcrochage et corriger sa trajectoire. Son dysfonctionnement peut,  linverse, causer le dcrochage et le crash dun avion.

Malgr le fait que le Boeing 737 MAX dispose de plusieurs capteurs dangle dattaque pour les besoins de redondance, le systme MCAS ne se fierait quaux relevs fournis par un seul capteur pour son fonctionnement, mme si les donnes fournies par ce dernier savraient errones, a rapport le New York Times.

Comme le MCAS ne reposait que sur lun des capteurs dangle dattaque de laronef, les indicateurs dangle dattaque et lumineux auraient permis aux pilotes de se rendre compte de la dfaillance du systme MCAS afin de le dsactiver. Mais ces deux systmes de scurit taient vendus en option par Boeing et de nombreuses compagnies ariennes  rabais nont pas jug utile de les intgrer lors de leurs achats puisque les organismes de rglementation ne les exigent pas.

Les enqutes concernant les deux crashs continuent, mais les enquteurs pensent que c'est la dfaillance de ce systme MCAS qui a fait s'craser les avions en thiopie et en Indonsie, et cela a soulev des questions sur la faon dont Boeing a gr la divulgation du systme et form les pilotes  son utilisation, daprs le Wall Street Journal. En effet, Boeing avait jug que le 737 Max tait suffisamment semblable au 737 existant pour que les pilotes n'aient pas besoin de suivre une formation de recyclage approfondie.

Toutefois, le Wall Street Journal indique que les mises  jour logicielles temporairement approuves par les rgulateurs amricains rduiront le MCAS en redfinissant sa conception  afin de ne pas surpasser les autres commandes du poste de pilotage ou rater lallumage des indicateurs  cause des lectures errones d'un seul capteur  et ne seront actives qu'une fois, pendant une courte priode en cas d'incident. 

La Federal Aviation Administration a  provisoirement approuv  la mise  jour, mais elle doit passer par des simulations et des essais en vol, daprs le journal. Si elle fonctionne et est formellement approuve, la mise  jour pourrait tre publie dans  les prochaines semaines . L'agence n'a pas fait de commentaires au journal sur les dtails des changements. De plus, lavionneur amricain a dclar qu'il inclura un voyant d'avertissement conu pour avertir les pilotes qui faisait auparavant partie d'un ensemble facultatif que les transporteurs pouvaient acheter.

Par le pass, un autre dysfonctionnement survenu sur lun des avions de Boeing faisait galement perdre le contrle de lavion. En 2015, il a t dcouvert quun bogue informatique pouvait empcher les pilotes de garder le contrle du Boeing 787, possiblement en plein vol, avait inform  lpoque la Federal Aviation Administration dans une directive destine  toutes les compagnies ariennes qui utilisaient cet avion. Le bogue qui ntait rien dautre quun problme classique de dbordement dentier tait situ au niveau du contrle des gnrateurs de lavion. Il tait dclench lorsque les gnrateurs sont laisss allums durant 248 jours (8 mois). 

Ce bogue informatique avait contraint le Boeing 787  tre redmarr tous les 248 jours pour viter une interruption totale du systme lectrique. Selon les propres registres de Boeing  lpoque, tous les avions 787 en service avaient t arrts et redmarrs dans le cadre de leur maintenance. Boeing avait galement inform que les oprateurs devront continuer  redmarrer leurs avions de faon priodique pendant des intervalles de temps dtermins jusqu la disponibilit dun correctif logiciel.

Source : The Wall Street Journal

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des correctifs logiciels approuvs temporairement par la FAA ?
 ::fleche::  Le problme  lorigine des accidents a-t-il t bien localis, selon vous ?

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  Un bogue informatique avait contraint le Boeing 787  tre redmarr tous les 248 jours, pour viter une interruption totale du systme lectrique
 ::fleche::  Boeing rvle l'arrive d'un avion de chasse autonome l'anne prochaine, qui pourrait mener des missions de reconnaissance auprs d'autres avions
 ::fleche::  Le chasseur amricain F-35 Lightning II aurait plus  craindre du piratage informatique, que des armes ennemies
 ::fleche::  Boeing tudie la possibilit de remplacer ses pilotes par l'intelligence artificielle, dans ses vols commerciaux
 ::fleche::  La moiti des voitures dotes de systmes d'entre sans cl en 2019 reoivent une mauvaise cote de scurit, pour leur vulnrabilit aux vols

----------


## mood8moody

> Des choses vont changer :
> Boeing a fini de corriger le systme antidcrochage du 737 Max qui pourrait tre  l'origine des crashs
> 
> 
> 
> a semble compliqu de dvelopper un avion.
> Je crois que l'arme amricaine a dpens des milliards dans le F-35 et qu' au final il est trs mauvais comme avion.


Le F35 n'est pas un mauvais avion, depuis quelques annes, dans les entrainements il gagne plus de 9 fois sur 10 sur le F16 en dernire version, l'avion qu'il est cens remplac d'ailleurs. F16 qui est lui la plus grande russite commerciale occidentale dans le domaine de l'aviation. 

D'ailleurs chaque fois qu'il y a eu un accrochage arien malheureusement trop frequent ces dernieres annes, un F16 tait impliqu et c'est l'autre en face qui tombait. Turquie/ Russie, Inde/Pakistan, Israel/syrie, Kosovo...

Par contre le F35 est clairement un gouffre financier pour le moment et a eu beaucoup de problme techniques ainsi que de grosses difficults  tenir toutes ses promesses, il peut se le permettre vu la liste de pays ayant fait des promesses d'achats.

Mais dans l'environnement actuel avec des armes anti-aeriennes Russes et Chinoises de plus en plus performantes et vendu en open-bar sur les marchs internationaux (S300, S400...). Il faut un avion furtif comme le F35 qui peut evoluer dans des milieux non securiss.

De plus avec sa version  decollage/atterissage court, cela permet  des pays de ne pas investir dans des portes avions pour projeter leurs avions, un simple porte hlicoptre suffit.

Et en cas de conflit majeur, ce type d'avion peut par exemple se poser sur des terrains non prevus pour cela comme une autoroute par exemple pour tre ravitaill (type d'entrainement frequent par l'OTAN).

----------


## andry.aime

> Les rgulateurs ont  provisoirement approuv  un correctif logiciel pour le Boeing 737 Max
> Qui amliorera le systme de prvention des dcrochages


Ce FAA va-t-il revoir toutes les mises  jours (ou rafistolage) apportes  ce modle ou seulement ce logiciel?

Une compagnie a dj annul toutes ses commandes:



> Les passagers de Garuda en Indonsie ont perdu confiance et ont peur de voler sur cet appareil


:source: https://www.courrierinternational.co...e-de-737-max-8

----------


## omen999

une nouvelle manire de voler et surtout dfinitive...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## a028762

Comparer le vol d'un avion civil avec un avion de chasse, faut oser !
Un avion de chasse, c'est un fer  repasser qui va tl tl vit !

----------


## mood8moody

> une nouvelle manire de voler et surtout dfinitive...


J'avoue l'interieur est beau avec les clairages bleus au dessus, cela me fait un peu penser  la machine Sarco dans le design mais en mode collectif.  ::pastaper::

----------


## R6502

C'est vident que le prix de l'avion est dterminant pour une compagnie mais elle prend aussi en compte les cots d'exploitation (consommation en carburant, maintenance) et les cots de formation. Si un constructeur dit qu'il n'y a pas besoin d'envoyer les pilotes x heures en simulateur a peut effectivement faire pencher la balance...

Par contre il y a un autre point que personne n'voque: la FAA certifie les avions amricains et a autorit sur les USA. L'OACI rgente l'aviation au niveau mondial. Le fait qu'un de ses membres (en loccurrence la FAA) certifie l'avion implique-t-il ncessairement que celui-ci soit autoris  voler partout dans le monde? Les autorits locales ont-elles la possibilit  d'examiner le dossier de certification voire de mettre un vto? Aprs c'est clair qu'il n'est pas certain qu'un pays tel que l'Ethiopie ait les moyens techniques et financiers pour effectuer ces vrifications. On rappellera quand mme que l'avion a t interdit de vol partout dans le monde avant que la FAA ne le fasse donc il y a une marge de manuvre mais laquelle?

----------


## andry.aime

Etats-Unis: atterrissage d'urgence d'un Boeing 737 MAX lors d'un convoyage
Peut-tre que c'est un simple problme isol pour l'avion concern mais a va faire mal  Boeing. Jespre qu'ils ne vont pas mettre a sur le dos de Poutine.

----------


## Ryu2000

Boeing 737 Max. Crash de Lion Air : les pilotes ont appuy plusieurs fois sur le bon bouton, mais



> Ctait le bon bouton, donc. Celui qui est destin  dsactiver le logiciel MCAS (Maneuvering Characteristics Augmentation System, Systme damlioration des caractristiques de manuvrabilit), qui force lavion  plonger vers lavant. Logiciel qui sest dclench sur la foi de fausses informations, laissant  penser que lavion est en perte de vitesse, quil va dcrocher et tomber comme une pierre. Pour rattraper la portance, il faut prendre de la vitesse. Donc piquer.
> 
> Pourquoi cet interrupteur, activ plus dune douzaine de fois par les pilotes, est-il rest sans effet ? Parce que la procdure complte impose trois autres actions, rapportent le New York Times et Business Insider. Ce que les pilotes ignoraient. Ceux de Lion Air, tout comme ceux du vol dEthiopian Airlines, lors du crash similaire survenu le 10 mars.
> 
> Lenregistrement audio du cockpit indique que, pendant les neuf dernires minutes du vol, avant le crash, *le copilote de Lion Air a essay de trouver la solution dans le manuel dinstruction de lappareil*  en vain.

----------


## Fleur en plastique

> Boeing 737 Max. Crash de Lion Air : les pilotes ont appuy plusieurs fois sur le bon bouton, mais


Voil, l cela a le mrite d'tre clair. C'est l'incomptence des pilotes qui est en cause. Ignorer le fonctionnement n'est pas une excuse (c'est comme ignorer la loi). Ils ont t forms, donc s'ils ne savent pas comment ragir dans une situation, ils sont donc responsables du gnocide des passagers. Ils doivent tre jugs de manire posthume pour crime contre l'humanit.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ils ont t forms


Je crois que la compagnie n'a pas pay cette formation spcifique. Ou Boeing ne l'a pas propos, ou quelque chose comme a.
Mais en gros les pilotes n'avaient jamais vu cette situation.



> Faux, Boeing savait que la formation tait coteux, et que pour appter  les clients, il disait que ce n'tait pas ncessaire. Pour ne pas se montrer coupable, on nous sort: "Boeing jugeait que des formations n'taient pas ncessaire" (Comme je le disais plus haut).


Ce problme est arriv  d'autres pilotes qui ont eu russi  raliser la manuvre correctement.

Boeing doit faire des efforts sur la formation et sur le mode d'emploi.

----------


## Christian Olivier

*Boeing lve le voile sur les mises  jour logicielles qui cible le systme de vol de ses 737 MAX*
* quoi faut-il sattendre ?*

Les ractions et annonces du fabricant amricain davions Boeing sont minutieusement scrutes par lensemble des parties prenantes de lindustrie aronautique et le grand public depuis la survenue  quelques mois dintervalle de deux crashs mortels impliquant un modle davion spcifique produit par lavionneur amricain qui ont fait 346 morts au total.

Il faut dire que Boeing se trouve dans une position assez dlicate en ce moment : le systme de vol de son 737 MAX est mis en cause dans les deux catastrophes ariennes (en Indonsie et en thiopie) qui ont frapp la compagnie indonsienne Lion Air le 29 octobre 2018 et Ethipian Airlines le 10 mars 2019. Sans parler des soupons de collusion entre Boeing et la FAA (Federal Aviation Administration) qui ont commenc  faire surface vu le temps quil a fallu  lagence gouvernementale charge de la rglementation et des contrles concernant laviation civile aux tats-Unis pour prendre les mesures de scurit durgence qui simposaient. La lenteur de la raction des autorits comptentes ct USA contrastait fortement avec celle des autorits chinoises et europennes qui ont rapidement dcid de clouer au sol tous les Boeing 737 MAX en raison des similitudes existant entre les deux tragdies prcdemment cites.

Hier, Boeing a lanc sa premire grande offensive pour reconqurir la confiance du grand public et obtenir des rgulateurs lautorisation de faire voler  nouveau ses 737 MAX qui restent depuis la mi-mars interdits de vol. lavionneur a runi dans son fief de Renton  Seattle des journalistes, pilotes et dirigeants de compagnies ariennes afin de leur prsenter les modifications tant attendues quil a apportes au systme de vol de son 737 MAX. Boeing assure que limplmentation de ces changements rendra le systme de vol de son 737 MAX  plus solide , sans que cela sous-entende un ventuel dfaut de conception initial de cet avion.

Grce  cette mise  jour logicielle, lavionneur amricain promet que le fonctionnement du MCAS (Maneuvering Characteristics Augmentation System) sera plus transparent pour lquipage et assure que les pilotes pourront plus facilement le contourner en cas de problme. Par ailleurs, la nouvelle mouture du logiciel devrait permettre au pilote dtablir rapidement un dysfonctionnement du MCAS grce  un systme dalerte lumineux, baptis  AOA disagree , indiquant que les deux capteurs dangle dattaque embarqus fournissent des donnes contradictoires. Ce systme dalerte lumineux sera dornavant partie prenante du modle de base de lappareil et non plus factur en option.


Il faut rappeler que lenqute prliminaire sur le crash du 737 MAX de la compagnie indonsienne Lion Air a permis de mettre en lumire un dysfonctionnement du systme de stabilisation en vol qui doit permettre dviter un dcrochage de lavion, le MCAS. Le MCAS peut mettre lavion en  piqu  lorsquil dcroche afin de lui permettre de regagner de la vitesse. Ce systme de surveillance et de contrle utilise des capteurs dangle dattaque pour dterminer si lavion est sur le point datteindre cette condition de dcrochage et corriger sa trajectoire. Son dysfonctionnement peut,  linverse, causer le dcrochage et le crash dun avion.

Malgr le fait que le 737 MAX dispose de plusieurs capteurs dangle dattaque pour les besoins de redondance, le systme MCAS ne se fiait jusqu prsent quaux relevs fournis par un seul capteur pour son fonctionnement, mme si les donnes fournies par ce dernier savraient errones. Comme le MCAS ne reposait que sur lun des capteurs dangle dattaque de laronef, les indicateurs dangle dattaque et lumineux vendus en option auraient permis aux pilotes des avions disparus de se rendre compte de la dfaillance du systme MCAS, de procder  sa dsactivation et dviter le pire. Mais ces deux systmes de scurit taient vendus en option par Boeing et de nombreuses compagnies ariennes nont pas forcment jug utile de les intgrer lors de leurs achats puisque les organismes de rglementation ne les exigent pas.

La ministre amricaine des Transports Elaine Chao a demand  Boeing pourquoi la compagnie avait fait le choix de faire passer des dispositifs de scurit cruciaux, en loccurrence les indicateurs dangle dattaque et lumineux vendus en option, comme des quipements optionnels sur son meilleur avion en termes de ventes, alors quils auraient vraisemblablement permis dviter la catastrophe. Boeing sest dfendu en assurant :  la procdure que nous observons avec les rgulateurs sur la conception des avions a toujours conduit  des appareils plus srs .

Daprs Boeing, la nouvelle version du logiciel a t soumise plus tt cette anne   des centaines dheures danalyses, de tests en laboratoire, de vrifications dans un simulateur de vol et  deux vols dessai, y compris un vol de certification avec des reprsentants de la FAA  bord comme observateurs . En parallle, un porte-parole de la FAA a dclar  Reuters que son agence navait pas encore examin ou certifi la mise  jour du logiciel. De plus, comme l'a rapport Reuters, le responsable de la FAA doit dclarer devant la commission snatoriale du Commerce que le Boeing 737 MAX sera de nouveau autoris  voler  seulement lorsque l'analyse des faits et des donnes techniques par la FAA indiquera que c'est appropri .

Cela nempche pas Boeing daffirmer que cette mise  jour devrait permettre de  rduire la charge de travail de lquipage dans des situations anormales et dempcher le MCAS de sactiver  cause de donnes errones . La socit a galement prvu de mieux former les pilotes de ligne aux subtilits du MCAS et du 737 MAX. La balle est dsormais dans le camp des autorits de rgulation, y compris la FAA, qui doivent examiner ces modifications avant de les certifier, de les invalider ou dexiger des rvisions.

Signalons au passage que la FAA, lorganisme charg de donner son feu vert  tout ce qui vole aux tats-Unis - celui-l mme qui jusque-l servait de rfrence dans une bonne partie du monde, avait dlgu une partie du travail de certification du 737 MAX  Boeing. Il serait donc logique de dire que la FAA est dune certaine manire implique dans lapprobation du MCAS de premire gnration du 737 MAX.

LAllied Pilots Association qui reprsente les pilotes de lAmerican Airlines Group sest dite satisfaite des progrs raliss par Boeing. Toutefois, elle a averti que le processus de certification ne devait pas tre prcipit. Elle prconise une rvaluation et une rvision compltes des solutions qui sont ou seront apportes au Boeing 737 MAX en tenant compte de toute information supplmentaire provenant de lenqute en cours sur le second crash dEthiopian Airlines.

Source : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Boeing tudie la possibilit de remplacer ses pilotes par l'intelligence artificielle dans ses vols commerciaux
 ::fleche::  Un bogue informatique avait contraint le Boeing 787  tre redmarr tous les 248 jours pour viter une interruption totale du systme lectrique
 ::fleche::  Elles n'avaient pas achet les DLC : les dispositifs de scurit vendus en option par Boeing qui auraient permis d'viter le crash des Boeing 737 MAX
 ::fleche::  Les rgulateurs ont  provisoirement approuv  un correctif logiciel pour le Boeing 737 Max qui amliorera le systme de prvention des dcrochages

----------


## el_slapper

> Voil, l cela a le mrite d'tre clair. C'est l'incomptence des pilotes qui est en cause. Ignorer le fonctionnement n'est pas une excuse (c'est comme ignorer la loi). Ils ont t forms, donc s'ils ne savent pas comment ragir dans une situation, ils sont donc responsables du gnocide des passagers. Ils doivent tre jugs de manire posthume pour crime contre l'humanit.


L'ergonomie, c'est essentiel. Allez, anecdote. Lors de la guerre de Core, les aviateurs amricains et sovitiques s'affrontaient dans des combats tournoyants sanglants. Les pilotes taient de valeur  peu prs similaire. Les Sovitiques alignaient des MiG 15, plus rapides, plus manuvrables que les F-86 amricains. Meilleurs dans tous les compartiments du vol(l'armement se valait  peu prs). Le seul atout des F-86? Les commandes de vol lectriques. Qui ont donn aux pilotes amricains un avantage dcisif en termes de _kill-ratio_.

Ce qui se passait, c'est qu'au dbut du combat, les pilotes sovitiques avaient l'avantage, mais si ils ne l'exploitaient pas rapidement par une victoire clair, ils fatiguaient bien plus vite,  cause des commandes bien plus lourdes, et n'avaient plus la lucidit ncessaire, en fin de combat, pour utiliser la supriorit de leur avion. D'ou le taux de victoires largement suprieur pour les amricains.

Boeing semble avoir oubli cette leon. Un bon avion est facile  piloter, presque enfantin. La procdure tait inutilement complexe, et dans la panique, les pilotes ont t pousss  la faute. Deux fois. C'est une erreur d'ergonomie qui a tu plus de 300 personnes.

----------


## Anselme45

> Qu'en pensez-vous?


Que c'est le parfait exemple que le tout automatique n'est pas la solution  tout!

Pour rappel, le vol Rio-Paris de Air France qui a fini au fond de la mer avec l'ensemble de ses passagers en juin 2009 avait pour origine une dfaillance des sondes Tau (des capteurs placs  l'extrieur de l'avion dont les mesures servent  rgler automatiquement le vol de l'avion): Fausses mesures, faux rglages automatiques, mise en erreur des pilotes qui n'arrivent pas  reprendre la main.

Le pire dans ces affaires est que pour des raisons de pognons, les responsables essaient toujours de mettre en cause les pilotes comme le montre le cas du vol Rio-Paris. Air France et Airbus, tous deux mis en examen pour  homicides involontaires  dans ce dossier instruit  Paris depuis prs de dix ans, se sont empresss de payer un collge d'experts pour mettre la responsabilit du crash sur le dos des pilotes.

http://www.leparisien.fr/faits-diver...18-7911435.php

Boeing fera pareil: 

1. le constructeur n'est responsable de rien

2. le constructeur a pris les mesures correctives et cherche les coupables

3. le constructeur a trouv le responsable: un informaticien, lampiste de son tat, qui a mal fait son travail !


Rien de nouveau, VW nous a dj fait le coup avec le scandale de ses moteurs diesel: Les dirigeants n'taient au courant de rien, ce sont les mchants ingnieurs qui ont trafiqu le logiciel de gestion des moteurs sans rien dire  leur hirarchie  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jaujon

> Que c'est le parfait exemple que le tout automatique n'est pas la solution  tout!
> 
> Pour rappel, le vol Rio-Paris de Air France qui a fini au fond de la mer avec l'ensemble de ses passagers en juin 2009 avait pour origine une dfaillance des sondes Tau (des capteurs placs  l'extrieur de l'avion dont les mesures servent  rgler automatiquement le vol de l'avion): Fausses mesures, faux rglages automatiques, mise en erreur des pilotes qui n'arrivent pas  reprendre la main.
> 
> Le pire dans ces affaires est que pour des raisons de pognons, les responsables essaient toujours de mettre en cause les pilotes comme le montre le cas du vol Rio-Paris. Air France et Airbus, tous deux mis en examen pour  homicides involontaires  dans ce dossier instruit  Paris depuis prs de dix ans, se sont empresss de payer un collge d'experts pour mettre la responsabilit du crash sur le dos des pilotes.
> 
> http://www.leparisien.fr/faits-diver...18-7911435.php
> 
> Boeing fera pareil: 
> ...


Sauf que le vol AF447 n'a rien  voir avec un problme d'automatisation, c'est mme le contraire: le gel des sondes a provoqu le dsengagement du pilote automatique. Les pilotes ont eu le contrle tout le long de l'incident. C'est l'action instinctive du copilote  cabrer dans la suite de l'incident qui a men tous ces gens  la mort. Rien  voir avec les deux rcents crashs de Boeing o les pilotes ne sont pas parvenus  prendre le contrle de l'appareil.

----------


## abriotde

> Que c'est le parfait exemple que le tout automatique n'est pas la solution  tout!


Pour tre plus prcis le tout automatique est la solution mais elle doit se faire progressivement, lentement mais srement. Si l'on a beaucoup moins de crash que dans les annes 60 (alors que le trafic est plus intense et les avions plus gros) c'est essentiellement grce  l'automatisation ET les procdure de tests/validation. Amliorer la scurit n'est pas vendre un composant de scurit en plus mais un composants de scurit test/prouv.

----------


## Sodium

> Que c'est le parfait exemple que le tout automatique n'est pas la solution  tout!


Cela fait longtemps qu' part pour la phase de dcollage, une avion peut voler totalement en mode automatique.
Quelques accidents malheureux ne modifient pas les statistiques indiquant que l'avion est l'un des moyens de transport les plus srs du monde, et c'est sans doute en grande partie parce que l'on a retir les erreurs humaines l'quation.

----------


## Olivier Famien

*Boeing 737 MAX, pourquoi une mise  jour logicielle ne peut pas compenser son dfaut de conception,*
*Gregory Travis, un ingnieur logiciel, suggre une refonte complte de la conception de lappareil*

Le 29 octobre 2018, 189 personnes  bord du vol de la compagnie indonsienne Lion Air ont pri dans un crash. Un peu plus de 4 mois aprs cette premire catastrophe, un aronef de la compagnie Ethiopian Airlines a connu le mme triste sort avec  son bord 149 passagers et 8 membres dquipage. Mme si les enqutes de ces deux catastrophes nont pas encore t boucles, le fait que les aronefs impliqus dans ces crashs taient des Boieng 737 Max a rapidement amen les acteurs du monde aronautique  suspecter un dfaut inhrent  la conception de cet appareil.

Aprs les premires conclusions des analyses, les enquteurs ont point du doigt une dfaillance du systme MCAS (Maneuvering Characteristics Augmentation System), un systme automatis conu pour empcher lavion de dcrocher. Pour la petite histoire, il faut savoir que le MCAS est apparu sur les versions rvises des Boieng 737 lorsque Airbus (concurrent de Boeing) a lanc une version amliore de lA320 baptise A320neo. Pour apporter une riposte  ce nouvel appareil, Boeing a galement mis  jour son modle dappareils  succs, le Boeing 737, en sortant le Boeing 737 MAX. 

 
Sur le Boeing 737 MAX, les turboracteurs sont plus imposants, ce qui permet  lappareil de bnficier dune plus grande autonomie ainsi quun meilleur rendement nergtique. Toutefois, vu limportance de la taille de ces nouveaux moteurs qui ont trouv leur place sur ces anciens modles davions, les ingnieurs de Boeing ont t contraints de revoir leur position en les plaant loin devant le bord dattaque de laile. Cette modification, bien que minime, a pour effet de faire lever le nez du 737 MAX lorsque lappareil subit un angle dattaque lev. Pour rgler ce problme, Boeing a implment un logiciel nomm MCAS.

Avec tous ses ajouts apports au B 737, certains affirment que cet ancien modle dappareils rebaptis  pour lequel de nombreux pilotes ont dj t forms et dtiennent une certification  est devenu un appareil radicalement diffrent avec des caractristiques de maniabilit diffrentes, un nouveau logiciel oprationnel et par consquent devrait ncessiter une nouvelle formation des pilotes. Mais, selon certaines critiques, la volont de sortir rapidement un appareil en rponse  lA320neo a amen Boeing  prsenter le B 737 MAX comme un appareil semblable au B 737, ce qui permettrait dviter le long processus de recertification. Les consquences on les connat. 346 personnes ont pri  cause de ce systme MCAS.

Pour sortir trs vite de cette mauvaise passe qui dessert fortement limage de lentreprise, Boeing a lanc hier sa premire grande offensive pour reconqurir la confiance du grand public et obtenir des rgulateurs lautorisation de faire voler  nouveau ses 737 MAX qui restent depuis la mi-mars interdits de vol. Devant un parterre de journalistes, pilotes et dirigeants de compagnies ariennes, le constructeur amricain a prsent une mise  jour logicielle apporte au systme de vol du Boeing 737 MAX. Avec ces modifications, souligne lavionneur, les pilotes seront en mesure de dtecter rapidement un dysfonctionnement du MCAS grce au dclenchement dun voyant lumineux, baptis  AOA disagree , qui indiquerait dans ce cas que les deux capteurs dangle dattaque, sur lesquels sappuie le MCAS, fournissent des donnes contradictoires. Il faut souligner que Boeing proposait  lorigine un seul capteur dangle dattaque en standard et facturait en option un second capteur ainsi quun indicateur lumineux signifiant que les donnes des capteurs sont errones. Dans les nouvelles propositions, Boeing envisage dintgrer ce systme dalerte lumineux dans les composants de base de laronef et non plus comme une fonctionnalit facture en option.

 
Pour Gregory Travis, un ingnieur logiciel chevronn et un pilote expriment, qui a pilot des simulateurs daronefs aussi gros que le Boeing 757, le MCAS, qui a t ajout  lorigine dans un esprit de scurit accrue na pas besoin dtre corrig avec plus de complexit ou de logiciels. Il doit tre purement et simplement supprim. Lingnieur souligne galement que cet avion est dfectueux. Pour le rparer, il nest pas possible de le faire sans dplacer les moteurs et sans les loigner de leur position actuelle. Cela signifie quil faudrait revoir la conception de lappareil. Et donc sortir des mises  jour logicielles ne changerait pas grand-chose au dfaut de conception de lappareil.

Cette situation rappelle  nen point douter celle dIntel qui depuis des mois tente de colmater les brches Meltdown et Spectre dcouvertes dans ses puces. Lentreprise a sorti plusieurs mises  jour logicielles pour corriger les failles dtectes, mais pour des chercheurs de Google, ces correctifs ne pourront pas empcher lexploitation de ces failles,  moins que les CPU ne fassent lobjet dune rvision en profondeur. 

 travers cette affaire de Boieng, Travis pose galement le problme gnral de comptence et dthique qui doit soutenir les dcisions et actions des professionnels. Et pour ce qui concerne le cas de Boeing, lingnieur conclut que ces deux tragdies seraient peut-tre le rsultat dincomptence.  Ce sont ces pressions conomiques et concurrentielles qui ont amen Boeing  dissimuler lexistence du MCAS afin dviter un processus de recertification trop long pour le 737 MAX, processus qui ncessite une longue formation des pilotes sur de nouveaux simulateurs onreux. Toutes ces choses auraient relev le cot unitaire de chaque avion de plusieurs millions de dollars rduisant ainsi les chances de Boeing de concurrencer lAirbus 320neo , a not Travis.

Source : EE|Times, Analyse de Gregory Travis (Google Docs)

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Selon vous, les mises  jour logicielles du MCAS pourront-elles rgler le problme de scurit du B 737 MAX ?

 ::fleche::  Boeing devrait-il plutt revoir la conception de son appareil pour rgler dfinitivement le problme du B 737 MAX ?

 ::fleche::  Ou pensez-vous que le fabricant devrait dfinitivement sortir cet appareil de la navigation arienne ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Boeing rvle larrive dun avion de chasse autonome lanne prochaine, qui pourrait mener des missions de reconnaissance auprs dautres avions
 ::fleche::  Un bogue informatique avait contraint le Boeing 787  tre redmarr tous les 248 jours pour viter une interruption totale du systme lectrique
 ::fleche::  Boeing tudie la possibilit de remplacer ses pilotes par lintelligence artificielle dans ses vols commerciaux
 ::fleche::  Des hackers peuvent contrler un avion en exploitant une vulnrabilit prsente dans un systme de divertissement pour avions de ligne
 ::fleche::  Disparition du Boeing de Malaysia Airlines : mfiez-vous des fausses informations, les cyber escrocs sont  lafft
 ::fleche::  PlaneSploit : une application Android pour contrler un avion ? Un chercheur pirate une tour de contrle via un smartphone

----------


## BenoitM

> *Et vous ?*
> 
>  Selon vous, les mises  jour logicielles du MCAS pourront-elles rgler le problme de scurit du B 737 MAX ?
> 
>  Boeing devrait-il plutt revoir la conception de son appareil pour rgler dfinitivement le problme du B 737 MAX ?
> 
>  Ou pensez-vous que le fabricant devrait dfinitivement sortir cet appareil de la navigation arienne ?


Bien sur je suis pilote d'avion
Bien sur je sais  quoi sert le MCAS et comment il fonctionne
Bien sur je sais quelles modifications ils ont fait
Bien sur je suis ingnieur en arodynamisme et je sais ou pas si c'est l'avion qui pose problme.

----------


## redcurve

Faisant de l'aromodlisme et ayant fait dans tudes en dessin industriel juste pour pouvoir concevoir moi mme mes machines, je ne vois pas personnellement de problme dans la conception de cet avion. Ce qui doit tre fait c'est que la FAA doit dfinir clairement ce qui relve de l'quipement optionnel ou non, chose qui n'est pas dfini non plus en Europe ou en Chine... 

Ensuite, il me semble y avoir surtout un problme de formation des pilotes, puisque l'agrandissement de l'avion et la modification de la position des moteurs change forcment les caractristiques de vol, pour le reste la cellule semble bien conu y'a rien qui dconne dans les proportions de la machine, ni dans la taille des surfaces de contrle qui sont tout  fait adquates.

Par ailleurs, il faudrait surtout que la lgislation dfinisse clairement les modalits de prise de contrle des diffrents systme puisque rien n'est dfinit la non plus, ainsi que le nombre de sondes minimal pour le MCAS disons au moins 4 donc 2 sondes actives, 2 sondes de secours .

Pour le reste je rappel que chez Airbus on a rgulirement droit  des explosions moteur, pour le moment ils sont passs entre les mailles du filet niveau crash mais a va pas tarder au rythme ou ils claquent en vol  ::aie::  , a entre autre chose...

En outre, il est impossible de simuler l'ensemble des cas possible grce  nos amis l'entropie et la thorie du chaos, les diffrents systmes des avions ont un niveau de fiabilit de 99% au bout de quelques annes les 1% restant sont inatteignable. 

De mme, je rappel que cet avion  dj plusieurs millions d'heure de vol sans souci, donc il faudrait savoir quelle est exactement la diffrence entre les deux avions s'tant crash et les autres,  mon avis il faut chercher du ct de la formation des pilotes et de ce qui peut tre optionnel ou pas.

Une question qui n'a pas t pose l'avion a t-il t lav avant le vol ? Le capteur AOA avait-il t chang ? Si oui a t-il t talonn ? 

Les pilotes ont-ils suivi la procdure en cas d'activation intempestive du MCAS c-a-d placer les interrupteurs  STAB TRIM CUTOUT switches sur CUTOUT, ce qui fige le STABILIZER sur sa position ?

----------


## redcurve

> Bien sur je suis pilote d'avion
> Bien sur je sais  quoi sert le MCAS et comment il fonctionne
> Bien sur je sais quelles modifications ils ont fait
> Bien sur je suis ingnieur en arodynamisme et je sais ou pas si c'est l'avion qui pose problme.


Le MCAS mesure l'inclinaison de la machine, si elle entre dans la zone de dcrochage il est charg de redresser la machine tout simplement, donc piqu pour reprendre du badin avant de revenir sur une assiette neutre.

Concernant les modifications ils ont apports une modification UI affichant plus clairement si une seconde sonde confirme ou pas le rsultat de la premire, donc si au moins deux sondes confirment que l'avion va dcrocher le MCAS se mets en route dans le cas contraire non. Ils ont modifis la prise de commande pour que a soit plus clair pour les pilotes, et comment le systme prend les commandes bref ils ont rendu a un peu plus souple et moins automatique.

----------


## redcurve

> Ce sont ces pressions conomiques et concurrentielles qui ont amen Boeing  dissimuler lexistence du MCAS  [...] "


 Cette phrase n'a aucun sens...

----------


## pierre-y

> Faisant de l'aromodlisme et ayant fait dans tudes en dessin industriel juste pour pouvoir concevoir moi mme mes machines, je ne vois pas personnellement de problme dans la conception de cet avion. ?


C'est plus que lg pour dire que la conception de l'avion n'a pas de problme. Dja les contraintes li a un vrai appareil et a une maquette ne sont pas du tout les mme et il faut au minimum avoir accs au plan et spcificit technique de l'appareil pour avoir ne serai ce qu'une base de travail fiable.

----------


## Fleur en plastique

> je ne vois pas personnellement de problme dans la conception de cet avion.


Mort de rire.

Tu as un avion qui a t conu il y a 30 ans suivant des spcifications, et en particulier un poids et un encombrement moteur donn. Une compagnie arienne amricaine importante menace Boeing de passer  Airbus s'ils ne font pas un nouveau modle. Boeing rpond qu'un nouvel avion prendrait dix ans. La compagnie arienne lui dit de le faire en beaucoup plus court sinon elle change de crmerie.

Du coup, au lieu de concevoir un nouvel avion, ils ont pris le mme modle et mis des nouveaux moteurs. Mais ils sont plus lourds et plus encombrants, du coup ils dsquilibrent l'appareil. Mais pas le temps de revoir l'ensemble de l'appareil, donc plutt que de revoir la conception dfectueuse (car non conue pour des moteurs de cette taille et poids) on ajoute un logiciel pour corriger automatiquement la trajectoire fausse par la conception mme de l'appareil.

Comment peut-on affirmer qu'il n'y a aucun problme de conception de l'avion quand on sait qu'on a un logiciel embarqu complexe destin justement  compenser les dfauts matriels de conception ?

En plus je rappelle que Boeing s'est arrang pour certifier lui-mme son appareil. Juge et partie  la fois. Ce n'est pas ce que quelqu'un aurait fait quand on a quelque chose d'norme  cacher ?

Pour moi, cela serait vite rgl : les responsables de Boeing et de la FAA devant un mur, yeux bands (j'ai quand mme un cur), et tous fusills.

----------


## transgohan

Pour une fois que je suis d'accord avec l'un de tes messages...  :8O: 

Cela me fait penser  un chef qui nous avait demand de trouver une solution logicielle pour un problme de conception lectronique/mcanique (trs cher de faire revenir tous les produits et de faire corriger les cartes et la partie mcanique associe)...
A un moment donn faut comprendre que le logiciel est pas fait pour faire le caf  la place du matriel ! Ou alors on fait du caf virtuel.  ::aie::

----------


## curt

La conception de l'avion n'est pas  mettre en cause.
Les modifications apportes sont globalement sur les moteurs (5 tonnes chacun) et centrs sur l'avant donc l'avion va avoir tendance  piquer. On corrige par logiciel en forant l'avion  cabrer.
Consquences : Le centrage de l'avion est modifi , les moteurs sont plus puissants - En sortie de dcollage, on est  basse vitesse, basse altitude et pousse maximale implique un couple cabreur qui va amener l'avion  dcrocher (attention : le facteur n1 du dcrochage est l'incidence, pas la vitesse).
Si le pilote automatique est prvu pour faire cabrer l'avion, il fait le boulot. Donc l'avion cabre "naturellement" et on le fait cabrer encore plus.
Un dcrochage est rcuprable mais pour a, il faut de l'altitude mais on est en sortie de dcollage !!! donc trop bas pour avoir le temps de rcuprer l'avion.

A force de mettre de l'informatique (et de l'IA  venir), on fini par avoir des pilotes spectateurs.
En dconnectant l'auto-pilot, il n'y aura pas eu ces deux catastrophes.
Les autres avions du mme type ayant eu des situations identiques ont t rcupr par leur pilote qui ont immdiatement dconnect l'auto-pilot et repris la main. 
Facile  dire mais reste  voir l'ambiance de stress dans le poste de pilotage quand a sonne, cliqnote et vibre de partout...

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Les premiers rsultats ont plac le logiciel de Boeing au centre du crash du 737 d'Ethiopian Airlines*
*Le systme anti-dcrochage ayant mal fonctionn*

Plus tt ce mois-ci, le vol 302 d'Ethiopian Airlines  destination de Nairobi s'est cras peu aprs le dcollage, tuant tous les passagers et membres d'quipage  bord. Il s'agissait du deuxime incident mortel impliquant un Boeing 737 Max, le nouvel avion  raction le plus vendu du constructeur amricain, un prcdent crash survenu moins de cinq mois plus tt, ayant impliqu le vol 610 de la compagnie indonsienne Lion Air parti de la capitale indonsienne, Jakarta, avait occasionn la mort de 189 personnes. 

Mme si les enqutes de ces deux catastrophes nont pas encore t dfinitivement boucles, le fait que les aronefs impliqus dans ces crashs taient des Boieng 737 Max a rapidement amen les acteurs du monde aronautique  suspecter un dfaut inhrent  la conception de cet appareil. Les enqutes prliminaires avaient retenu que, l'accident du 10 mars dernier du vol 302 d'Ethiopian Airlines prsentait des similitudes avec lautre accident mortel survenu en octobre 2018, et selon les enquteurs, les deux accidents taient lis  une dfaillance dun systme automatis conu pour prvenir le dcrochage de l'avion.

Pour rappel, Boeing a d ajouter le systme MCAS (Maneuvering Characteristics Augmentation System)  son avion 737 rvis afin de corriger un problme de conception sur le nouveau modle 737 Max qui a t lanc pour apporter une riposte  lA320neo de lAirbus. En effet, sur le Boeing 737 MAX, lavionneur a conu les turboracteurs plus imposants pour permettre  lappareil de bnficier dune plus grande autonomie ainsi quun meilleur rendement nergtique. Toutefois, vu limportance de la taille de ces nouveaux moteurs, les ingnieurs ont t contraints  les installer loin devant le bord dattaque de laile. Ce nouvel emplacement des moteurs a eu pour effet de faire lever le nez du 737 MAX lorsque lappareil subit un angle dattaque lev. Pour rgler ce problme, Boeing a implment ce logiciel nomm MCAS.


Lenqute prliminaire sur le crash de lavion de la compagnie indonsienne avait permis de mettre en lumire un dysfonctionnement du systme de stabilisation en vol. Selon un rapport du Wall Street Journal, les enquteurs qui sont chargs des investigations sur l'accident mortel du Boeing 737 Max de la compagnie Ethiopian Airlines seraient parvenus  la mme conclusion prliminaire que leurs homologues qui ont enqut sur le premier crash du Boeing 737 Max. Daprs les enquteurs, ce dernier crash aurait t occasionn par un mauvais fonctionnement du systme anti-dcrochage, le MCAS, a rapport vendredi le Wall Street Journal.

La conclusion prliminaire des enquteurs est fonde sur lanalyse des donnes extraites des botes noires du vol  302 d'Ethiopian Airlines. Daprs ces donnes, le MCAS s'est activ automatiquement avant que l'avion ne s'enfonce dans le sol, selon le Journal, qui a cit comme sources des personnes qui avaient t informes de la question.

Le 23 mars dernier, la FAA avait  provisoirement approuv des changements radicaux apports au logiciel et  la formation des pilotes  pour lavion 737 MAX de Boeing, aprs que lenqute sur le crash de Lion Air soit parvenue  une conclusion partielle selon laquelle un dysfonctionnement du MCAS aurait t  lorigine du crash. Ces correctifs taient destins  permettre aux pilotes d'exercer un meilleur contrle sur le systme automatis de prvention de dcrochage, ce qui aurait pu permettre aux compagnies de piloter  nouveau le Boeing 737 Max immobilis au sol depuis le dernier accident.

Quatre jours aprs laccord provisoire des rgulateurs amricains, Boeing a procd  la prsentation des modifications quil a apportes au systme de vol de son 737 MAX en prsence dun ensemble de journalistes, pilotes et dirigeants de compagnies ariennes invits par la compagnie pour la circonstance. Boeing a assur que limplmentation de ces changements rendra le systme de vol de son 737 MAX  plus solide , sans que cela sous-entende un ventuel dfaut de conception initial de cet avion.

Cependant, certains acteurs du domaine, comme Gregory Travis, un ingnieur logiciel chevronn et un pilote expriment, qui ntaient pas davis avec lavionneur nont pas attendu longtemps pour contester lassurance donne par Boeing.     

Selon Travis, le MCAS na pas besoin dtre corrig avec plus de complexit ou de logiciels qui ne changeraient pas grand-chose au dfaut de conception de lappareil. Il doit tre purement et simplement supprim, daprs lingnieur. Travis a galement soulign que lavion est dfectueux. Pour le rparer, lingnieur a recommand le dplacement des moteurs, par consquent, la conception mme de lavion devrait tre revue. 

La scurit du Boeing 737 Max devra tre approuve par les rgulateurs du monde entier avant qu'il ne soit  nouveau autoris  transporter des passagers, ce qui pourrait prendre des semaines. En raison des similitudes existant entre les deux tragdies, les autorits de rgulation chinoises et europennes navaient pas tard  clouer au sol tous les Boeing 737 MAX aprs le dernier accident. Par contre, la lenteur dans la raction des rgulateurs amricains avait fait naitre des soupons de collusion entre Boeing et la FAA.

Lors d'une sance d'information de haut niveau  la FAA le 28 mars, les rgulateurs ont pris connaissance des rsultats prliminaires qui relient officiellement le MCAS de Boeing au deuxime crasement survenu moins de cinq mois aprs le premier.

Bien avant, l'administrateur par intrim de la FAA, Daniel Ewell, avait dclar au sous-comit de l'aviation du Comit snatorial du commerce, des sciences et des transports que le 737 MAX n'avait fait l'objet d'aucun essai en vol avant sa certification pour dterminer la raction des pilotes en cas de mauvais fonctionnement d'un MCAS. Selon lui, seulement un panel de pilotes avait examin le logiciel dans une situation de simulation et avait dtermin qu'aucune formation supplmentaire n'tait ncessaire pour les pilotes ayant la qualification 737 pour piloter le 737 MAX.

En fin de compte, Ewell a dfendu la dcision tardive de la FAA d'immobiliser le 737 MAX aprs l'crasement de l'Ethiopian Airlines en disant aux snateurs que  Nous avons peut-tre t, je crois que quelqu'un a dit, le dernier pays  immobiliser l'avion, mais les tats-Unis et le Canada ont t les premiers pays  le faire avec donnes .

Bien qu'une conclusion finale sur la cause de l'crasement d'Ethiopian Airlines n'ait pas t tire, lavionneur serait peut-tre dj en train de mettre  jour son logiciel pour tenir compte des donnes des botes noires  du 737 Max d'Ethiopian Airlines.

Source : The Wall Street Journal, CNBC

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des conclusions partielles des enquteurs sur le crash d'Ethiopian Airlines ?

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  Boeing rvle l'arrive d'un avion de chasse autonome l'anne prochaine, qui pourrait mener des missions de reconnaissance auprs d'autres avions
 ::fleche::  Un bogue informatique avait contraint le Boeing 787  tre redmarr tous les 248 jours, pour viter une interruption totale du systme lectrique
 ::fleche::  Boeing tudie la possibilit de remplacer ses pilotes par l'intelligence artificielle, dans ses vols commerciaux
 ::fleche::  Boeing lve le voile sur les mises  jour logicielles qui cible le systme de vol de ses 737 MAX,  quoi faut-il s'attendre ?

----------


## Christian Olivier

*tats-Unis : des procureurs fdraux cherchent  savoir si Boeing a fourni des informations incompltes*
*Ou trompeuses sur son 737 Max*

Selon un rcent article du Wall Street Journal (WSJ), les procureurs fdraux US cherchent  savoir si Boeing a fourni  des informations incompltes ou trompeuses  sur le 737 Max, son meilleur avion en termes de ventes, aux autorits de rglementation de la scurit arienne et  leurs clients. Cette procdure ferait partie d'une enqute plus vaste sur la faon dont l'avion phare de Boeing a t conu et certifi par les rgulateurs et leurs partenaires, selon le WSJ.

Pour rappel, la FAA (Federal Aviation Administration) - lorganisme charg de donner son feu vert  tout ce qui vole aux tats-Unis, celui-l mme qui servait, jusque-l, de rfrence dans une bonne partie du monde - avait dlgu une partie du travail de certification du 737 MAX de Boeing. Mme si Boeing assure que la procdure quil suit avec les rgulateurs pour la conception et la certification de ses avions  a toujours conduit  des appareils plus srs , lavionneur amricain fait face  des pressions croissantes depuis le crash de deux 737 Max en lespace de cinq mois.


L'enqute criminelle a dbut l'anne dernire, aprs le crash du premier 737 MAX de la compagnie Lion Air qui avait cot la vie  189 personnes. Cinq mois plus tard, un second 737 MAX exploit cette fois par la compagnie Ethiopian Airlines sest cras (157 morts) et les premiers lments denqute suggraient lexistence de fortes similitudes entre ces deux tragdies. Des agents du Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI) et du Dpartement des Transports aux tats-Unis travaillent ensemble sous la direction des procureurs fdraux, selon le WSJ. Mais Boeing n'a pour le moment pas t accus d'aucun acte rprhensible.

Le fabricant davions bas  Chicago a rcemment lanc une grande offensive pour reconqurir la confiance du grand public et obtenir des rgulateurs lautorisation de faire voler  nouveau ses 737 MAX qui restent depuis la mi-mars interdits de vol. Boeing a runi dans son fief de Renton  Seattle des journalistes, pilotes et dirigeants de compagnies ariennes pour leur prsenter les modifications tant attendues quil a apportes au systme de vol de son 737 MAX. Il assure que limplmentation de ces changements rendra le systme de vol de son 737 MAX  plus solide , sans que cela sous-entende un ventuel dfaut de conception initial de cet avion.

Grce  cette mise  jour logicielle, lavionneur amricain promet que le fonctionnement du MCAS (Maneuvering Characteristics Augmentation System) sera plus transparent pour lquipage et assure que les pilotes pourront plus facilement le contourner en cas de problme. Par ailleurs, la nouvelle mouture du logiciel devrait permettre au pilote dtablir rapidement un dysfonctionnement du MCAS grce  un systme dalerte lumineux, baptis  AOA disagree , indiquant que les deux capteurs dangle dattaque embarqus fournissent des donnes contradictoires. Ce systme dalerte lumineux sera dornavant partie prenante du modle de base de lappareil et non plus factur en option.

Source : WSJ

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Boeing tudie la possibilit de remplacer ses pilotes par l'intelligence artificielle dans ses vols commerciaux
 ::fleche::  Un bogue informatique avait contraint le Boeing 787  tre redmarr tous les 248 jours pour viter une interruption totale du systme lectrique
 ::fleche::  Elles n'avaient pas achet les DLC : les dispositifs de scurit vendus en option par Boeing qui auraient permis d'viter le crash des Boeing 737 MAX
 ::fleche::  Les rgulateurs ont  provisoirement approuv  un correctif logiciel pour le Boeing 737 Max qui amliorera le systme de prvention des dcrochages

----------


## Christian Olivier

*Boeing retarde la livraison du correctif logiciel ciblant le systme de vol de son 737 MAX*
*Aprs qu'un audit de la FAA ait rvl d'autres problmes*

La livraison du correctif logiciel promis par lavionneur amricain Boeing pour amliorer le systme de vol de son 737 MAX a t retarde de plusieurs semaines aprs quun audit ralis par des experts indpendants sous la supervision de la FAA (Federal Aviation Administration) ait soulev des questions de scurit supplmentaires, a rcemment rapport le New York Times. Les dtails concernant les rsultats de cet audit nont pas t dvoils, mais la FAA - lagence gouvernementale charge de la rglementation et des contrles concernant laviation civile aux tats-Unis - a confirm le 1er avril dernier que le logiciel de Boeing ncessitait des travaux supplmentaires, assurant quelle  napprouvera pas linstallation du logiciel  tant quelle ne sera pas  satisfaite .


Cette annonce contraste fortement avec loptimisme affich par lavionneur lors de la prsentation en grande pompe de la nouvelle mise  jour logicielle ciblant le systme de vol de ses 737 MAX, une crmonie pendant laquelle Boeing a affirm que limplmentation de ces changements rendra le systme de vol de son 737 MAX  plus solide . Avec cette mise  jour logicielle, Boeing avait promis que le fonctionnement du MCAS (Maneuvering Characteristics Augmentation System)  le dispositif de stabilisation de vol du 737 MAX qui est cens prvenir tout dcrochage catastrophique de lavion  sera plus transparent pour lquipage et assure que les pilotes pourront plus facilement le contourner en cas de problme.

Il faut rappeler que le systme de vol du 737 MAX de Boeing est vraisemblablement impliqu dans les deux catastrophes ariennes qui ont frapp la compagnie indonsienne Lion Air le 29 octobre 2018 et Ethipian Airlines le 10 mars 2019, les enqutes prliminaires ayant relev un dysfonctionnement du MCAS. Signalons au passage que la FAA avait dlgu une partie du travail de certification du 737 MAX au constructeur Boeing. Il serait donc logique de dire que la FAA et lavionneur amricain sont responsables de la validation du MCAS de premire gnration quipant le jet 737 MAX. Par ailleurs, des soupons de collusion entre Boeing et la FAA ont commenc  faire surface vu le temps quil a fallu  la FAA pour prendre les mesures de scurit durgence qui simposaient : la raction tardive de la FAA contrastait fortement avec celle des autorits chinoises et europennes comptentes qui ont rapidement dcid de clouer au sol tous les Boeing 737 MAX en raison des similitudes existant entre les deux crashs qui impliquaient des jets 737 MAX de Lion Air et Ethiopan Airlines.

La position ferme de lorganisme charg de donner son feu vert  tout ce qui vole aux tats-Unis dans ce dossier sensible peut apparatre comme une tentative de la FAA de reprendre la main alors quun audit du ministre des Transports sur ses procdures de certification est en cours et quune enqute a t ouverte par le Dpartement amricain de la Justice afin de dterminer si Boeing a fourni  des informations incompltes ou trompeuses  sur le 737 Max.

 Il faut du temps pour effectuer des travaux supplmentaires , pour  sassurer que Boeing a bien cern tous les problmes pertinents et y a donn suite de faon approprie , a dclar la FAA qui promet un examen rigoureux du nouveau systme de vol que proposera Boeing pour attester du respect draconien des critres de scurit et de la fiabilit de ce dernier. Cela suggre quil pourrait scouler plusieurs mois avant que les 737 MAX du gant Boeing actuellement clous au sol ne soient de nouveau jugs aptes  voler.


Commentant cette annonce, le fabricant de jets 737 MAX a confi :  Boeing continue de collaborer avec la US Federal Aviation Administration et dautres organismes de rglementation du monde entier au dveloppement et  la certification de la mise  jour logicielle du MCAS et du programme de formation . Rappelant que la scurit demeure sa priorit absolue, lentreprise a prcis :  nous adopterons une approche mthodique et approfondie du dveloppement et des tests de la mise  jour afin de prendre le temps de bien faire les choses .

 Nous travaillons pour dmontrer que nous avons identifi et trait de manire approprie toutes les exigences de certification que nous allons soumettre  la FAA pour examen une fois termin dans les prochaines semaines , a ajout Boeing. 

Source : The New York Times

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Boeing lve le voile sur les mises  jour logicielles qui cible le systme de vol de ses 737 MAX,  quoi faut-il s'attendre ?
 ::fleche::  Boeing tudie la possibilit de remplacer ses pilotes par l'intelligence artificielle dans ses vols commerciaux
 ::fleche::  Un bogue informatique avait contraint le Boeing 787  tre redmarr tous les 248 jours pour viter une interruption totale du systme lectrique
 ::fleche::  Elles n'avaient pas achet les DLC : les dispositifs de scurit vendus en option par Boeing qui auraient permis d'viter le crash des Boeing 737 MAX

----------


## Christian Olivier

*Le rapport prliminaire sur le crash du 737 MAX d'Ethiopian Airlines pointe du doigt le logiciel de Boeing*
*Le MCAS  nouveau remis en cause*

Dagmawit Moges, la ministre thiopienne des Transports, a rvl  loccasion de la prsentation du rapport prliminaire traitant du crash du Boeing 737 MAX dEthiopian Airlines que les pilotes du jet ont  excut  maintes reprises toutes les procdures recommandes par lavionneur, mais ils nont pas t en mesure de matriser lappareil . Ces dclarations viennent appuyer la version dEthiopian Airlines qui assurait que son quipage possdait toutes les qualifications requises pour effectuer le vol et quil a excut correctement toutes les procdures prvues pour faire face  une situation durgence difficile.


Ce premier rapport ne dsigne aucun responsable et ne donne pas non plus danalyse dtaille du vol. Toutefois, il tablit assez clairement que les pilotes nont pas effectu de procdures incorrectes et met au moins deux avis, lune  lintention de Boeing et lautre  destination des rgulateurs. Il prconise au constructeur amricain de revoir le systme de contrle de vol de son avion et exhorte les autorits de rglementation comptentes  prendre toutes les dispositions afin de sassurer que le problme a bien t rsolu avant dautoriser  nouveau ce type dappareil  voler.

Ce premier compte rendu ne mentionne pas explicitement le MCAS (Manoeuvring Characteristics Augmentation System) prtendument en cause dans cet accident. Cependant, il dtaille les minutes qui ont suivi le dcollage de laronef et indique que les pilotes ont d faire face  des problmes lis au contrle de langle de vol de lavion.  un moment donn, le commandant de bord a cri trois fois  remontez  quelques secondes seulement aprs avoir demand au copilote de dire au contrle de la circulation arienne quil avait un problme avec les commandes de vol.

En hommage aux pilotes disparus, le directeur gnral dEthiopian Airlines, Tewolde GebreMariam, sest dit  trs fier  du  haut niveau de performance professionnelle  de ses hommes.

Suite  ces rvlations, lavionneur amricain a dclar par la voix de Kevin McAllister, le responsable de la division aviation commerciale de Boeing, quil tudiera le rapport en dtail et prendra  toutes les mesures supplmentaires ncessaires pour renforcer la scurit  de son 737 MAX. Daprs lui,  il est indispensable de comprendre les circonstances qui ont contribu  cet accident pour assurer la scurit arienne .

En attendant, un audit du Dpartement amricain des Transports sur les procdures de certification de Boeing est en cours et une enqute a t ouverte par le Dpartement amricain de la Justice afin de dterminer si Boeing a fourni  des informations incompltes ou trompeuses  sur le 737 Max. La livraison du correctif logiciel promis par Boeing pour amliorer le systme de vol de son 737 MAX a, par ailleurs, t retarde de plusieurs semaines suite  un audit opr par des experts indpendants sous la supervision de la FAA (la Federal Aviation Administration) qui a soulev des questions de scurit supplmentaires.

Source : Rapport (PDF)

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Boeing retarde la livraison du correctif logiciel ciblant le systme de vol de son 737 MAX, aprs qu'un audit de la FAA ait rvl d'autres problmes
 ::fleche::  Boeing lve le voile sur les mises  jour logicielles qui cible le systme de vol de ses 737 MAX,  quoi faut-il s'attendre ?
 ::fleche::  Boeing tudie la possibilit de remplacer ses pilotes par l'intelligence artificielle dans ses vols commerciaux
 ::fleche::  Elles n'avaient pas achet les DLC : les dispositifs de scurit vendus en option par Boeing qui auraient permis d'viter le crash des Boeing 737 MAX

----------


## archqt

Ce que j'en pense ? c'est que cela a du tre flippant pour les pilotes de voir que l'avion ne rpondait pas comme il le devait, et ils devaient se rendre compte que la fin tait proche en voyant que rien ne permettait de faire remonter l'avion. L'horreur quoi...
Paix  leurs mes.

----------


## melka one

vive l'intelligence artificiel

----------


## Ryu2000

> vive l'intelligence artificiel


Une IA qui conoit des avions dans ce cas, parce que l le problme venait de la conception.
Boeing a ajout une fonctionnalit logiciel pour faire rustine...

Le Boeing 737 Max est un avion mal conu, on peut former les pilotes et faire des logiciels, mais a ne change pas le fait que de base l'avion n'est pas top.

----------


## hotcryx

On retombe dans la priode noire de Boeing o il y avait des crash en srie.

----------


## Mingolito

*Crash des Boeing737MAX : que sest-il pass dans le cockpit ? MCAS et correctif Boeing*

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Crashs ariens : Boeing avait dsactiv le signal dalerte des 737 MAX pour le rendre payant,*
*Une partie des avions a failli tre immobilise ds 2018*

La flotte des Boeing 737 Max reste cloue au sol  travers le monde entier aprs deux accidents mortels, le premier ayant impliqu le vol 610 de la compagnie indonsienne Lion Air avait occasionn la mort de 189 personnes et le second qui sest produit le 10 mars dernier concernait le vol 302 d'Ethiopian Airlines. Les enqutes prliminaires avaient retenu que, l'accident du vol 302 d'Ethiopian Airlines prsentait des similitudes avec le premier accident survenu en octobre 2018, et selon les enquteurs, les deux accidents taient lis  une dfaillance dun systme automatis conu pour prvenir le dcrochage de l'avion. Pour rappel, Boeing a d ajouter le systme MCAS (Maneuvering Characteristics Augmentation System)  son avion 737 rvis afin de corriger un problme de conception sur le nouveau modle 737 Max qui a t lanc pour apporter une riposte  lA320neo de lAirbus.

De nouvelles informations ont fait surface le dimanche dans laffaire crashs ariens impliquant Boeing. Selon le journal le Monde,  les failles du 737 MAX de Boeing taient connues ds 2018. En effet, le quotidien rapporte que des inspecteurs amricains de lagence fdrale de laviation (FAA) qui taient en charge en 2018 de superviser et de contrler la compagnie arienne Southwest Airlines, la plus grosse cliente du 737 MAX, avec une flotte de 34 appareils en service  lpoque, ont envisag de clouer au sol une partie des Boeing 737 MAX, aprs avoir appris que lavionneur avait dsactiv le signal dalerte cens avertir des dysfonctionnements du systme anti-dcrochage MCAS. Selon Le Monde, ces nouvelles informations proviennent dune source proche du dossier qui sest adresse  lAFP le dimanche 28 avril.


En 2018, les inspecteurs avaient dcouvert que Boeing avait choisi de rendre optionnel et payant le signal dalerte lumineux, aprs que Southwest a demand au constructeur amricain de le ractiver  la suite de laccident dun 737 MAX de Lion Air en octobre dernier. En effet, Boeing avait dsactiv automatiquement ce signal dans les 737 MAX livrs  Southwest Airlines sans en informer la compagnie arienne. Selon une porte-parole de la compagnie arienne, ni Southwest, ni ses pilotes ntaient au courant des modifications lorsquils ont commenc  faire voler lavion en 2017.

Selon le monde, les employs de la FAA avaient mis lhypothse dune immobilisation des avions pour se donner le temps de dterminer si les pilotes avaient besoin ou pas dune formation supplmentaire, a dclar cette source sous couvert danonymat. Toutefois, aprs des discussions, les inspecteurs avaient finalement abandonn cette option, mais linformation ntait pas remonte jusquaux hauts responsables de lagence fdrale, daprs les dclarations de la source dinformation qui venait confirmr des informations publies hier par le Wall Street Journal. En effet, le Wall Street Journal a crit :  Boeing Co. n'a pas dit  Southwest Airlines Co. et  d'autres transporteurs lorsqu'ils ont commenc  piloter ses jets 737 MAX qu'une caractristique de scurit trouve sur des modles antrieurs qui avertissait les pilotes du mauvais fonctionnement des capteurs avait t dsactive . 

Pour rappel, aprs des ajouts apports au B 737 pour obtenir un appareil radicalement diffrent avec des caractristiques de maniabilit diffrentes et un nouveau logiciel oprationnel, Boeing avait prsent le 737 MAX comme un appareil semblable au B 737, afin dviter le long processus d'une nouvelle certification, selon certaines critiques.

Les clients de lavionneur amricain, y compris Southwest Airlines, nont t mis au courant de la dsactivation de la caractristique de scurit quaprs le drame de Lion Air. La porte-parole de Southwest a dclar par courriel :

 Avant laccident de Lion Air, les signaux () taient prsents par Boeing comme oprationnels, peu importe que vous ayez ou non slectionn la fonctionnalit . Mais  aprs laccident de Lion Air, Boeing a inform Southwest que les signaux taient inoprables si on navait pas pris loption , a-t-elle ajout. Cest  ce moment-l que Southwest a choisi de prendre cette option pour tous ses appareils, a conclu la porte-parole.


Boeing a dclar  son tour, lorsquil a t contact par lAFP, que le signal dalerte deviendra dsormais une fonctionnalit de base et gratuite pour tous les clients :  Ce changement sera effectu sur tous les MAX quils soient en production ou en phase de modification pour ceux qui taient en service .

En dbut mois davril, Ethiopian Airlines a rendu public son rapport prliminaire denqute qui pointait du doigt le logiciel de Boeing. Le rapport de la compagnie arienne a tabli que les pilotes navaient pas effectu de procdures incorrectes et a mis au moins deux avis, lune  lintention de Boeing et lautre  destination des rgulateurs. Le rapport a prconis au constructeur amricain de revoir le systme de contrle de vol de son avion et a exhort les autorits de rglementation comptentes  prendre toutes les dispositions afin de sassurer que le problme a bien t rsolu avant dautoriser  nouveau ce type dappareil  voler.

Daprs les premiers lments de lenqute concernant Lion Air, une des deux sondes dincidence AOA tait tombe en panne. Bien que dfaillante, la sonde a continu  transmettre des informations aux calculateurs, notamment au MCAS. Or cet instrument prend la main sur les commandes de vol et met lavion en piqu, mme si le pilote tente de faire le contraire, tant que le systme nest pas dsactiv. Avec lAOA hors service, il aurait fallu dsactiver le MCAS. Ce que ne savait pas lquipage de Lion Air.

Boeing est en train de travailler  des modifications du MCAS pour obtenir la leve de linterdiction de vol, qui aurait dj cot un milliard de dollars, daprs la compagnie. Selon le Monde la facture de lavionneur sera davantage sale vu quil devra indemniser les compagnies ariennes qui ont d annuler des milliers de vols jusqu cet t et qui ont d toffer leurs quipes des services clients et rservations.

Ces dernires rvlations ont relanc les discussions sur des sites Web d'agrgation d'actualits sociales  propos des caractristiques de scurits des avions qui viennent en option. Selon certains utilisateurs, beaucoup d'innovations de scurit sont en option au dpart, puis au fur et  mesure quelles se dmocratisent elles deviennent des sries. Toutefois, ils ont qualifi le cas de Boeing de  vicieux  et extrmement  capitaliste . Le fonctionnement de la FAA est galement mis en cause dans les discussions. Envisager dinterdire de vol les 737 Max afin de mener des enqutes et revenir sur sa dcision ensuite, la FAA pourrait tre souponne d'approuver trop rapidement les technologies de Boeing. 

Source : Le Monde

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des nouvelles rvlations concernant les dfaillances de Boeing 737 Max qui ont occasionn accidents  ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous du fait que certaines caractristiques de scurit sur des avions tels que le Boeing 737 Max soient en option ? 
 ::fleche::  Quel est votre commentaire sur la dcision des enquteurs de la FAA de renoncer  leur dcision de clouer les 737 Max au sol pour plus denqutes ?

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  tats-Unis : des procureurs fdraux cherchent  savoir si Boeing a fourni des informations incompltes, ou trompeuses sur son 737 Max
 ::fleche::  Le rapport prliminaire sur le crash du 737 MAX d'Ethiopian Airlines pointe du doigt le logiciel de Boeing, le MCAS  nouveau remis en cause
 ::fleche::  Elles n'avaient pas achet les DLC : les dispositifs de scurit vendus en option par Boeing, qui auraient permis d'viter le crash des Boeing 737 MAX
 ::fleche::  Un bogue informatique avait contraint le Boeing 787  tre redmarr tous les 248 jours, pour viter une interruption totale du systme lectrique
 ::fleche::  USA : le programme de visa H-1B favorisera dsormais les titulaires de doctorat et de master, pour attirer plus de personnes qualifies

----------


## Cpt Anderson

Le systme capitaliste, ca a du bon quand mme !  ::roll::

----------


## marsupial

L'appt du gain vite fait mal fait...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Que pensez-vous du fait que certaines caractristiques de scurit sur des avions tels que le Boeing 737 Max soient en option ?


Je trouve que Boeing a mal conu ses offres.
Il y a des fonctions qui devraient tre dans le pack de base et qui ne devraient pas tre en option.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Le systme capitaliste, ca a du bon quand mme !


J'avoue ne pas voir le rapport.

----------


## Ryu2000

Je pense que le rapport c'est qu'afin de gnrer plus de profit Boeing a mis des fonctionnalits essentielles en option. (si tu veux les scurits t'es oblig de payer plus)
Si le but n'tait pas de maximiser le profit, l'avion de base aurait t plus sr.

----------


## Aiekick

que des fonctionnalits de confort soit optionnelles ok, mais pas de scurit quand mme. ou va t'on. le pire est quand mme d'avoir dsactive la fonctionnalit a distance aprs livraison et d'avoir averti personne.

hallucinant de lire ca.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je pense que le rapport c'est qu'afin de gnrer plus de profit Boeing a mis des fonctionnalits essentielles en option. (si tu veux les scurits t'es oblig de payer plus)
> Si le but n'tait pas de maximiser le profit, l'avion de base aurait t plus sr.


Je ne vois toujours pas le rapport avec le capitalisme. C'est un idiot ou un groupe d'idiot d'un service marketing qui a fait une norme boulette, nullement le choix rflchit de l'actionnariat qui pensaient y trouver un gain de rentabilit apprciable.
Au contraire cela ne va pas faire remonter l'action Boeing.

----------


## Mingolito

Il y a moyen de faire condamner le pdg de Boeing et ses complices pour meurtres avec prmditation ?

----------


## Neckara

J'ai hte de voir le train d'atterrissage optionnel.  ::ptdr::

----------


## DelphiManiac

> Je ne vois toujours pas le rapport avec le capitalisme. C'est un idiot ou un groupe d'idiot d'un service marketing qui a fait une norme boulette, nullement le choix rflchit de l'actionnariat qui pensaient y trouver un gain de rentabilit apprciable.
> Au contraire cela ne va pas faire remonter l'action Boeing.


Bien sr, on sais tous que le dernier idiot du service marketing a toute latitude de faire ce qu'il veut. Aucun rapport  faire  son suprieur, qui lui mme se fout du PDG et qui lui mme se fout encore plus des actionnaires.

Comment peut on oser croire que ce n'est pas l'appt du gain qui a dcid que cette option de scurit serait payante.

----------


## Mingolito

En mme temps le capitalisme est auto gr, ici si personne n'achte plus cet avion Boeing va plonger et ce au profit d'Airbus et des nouveaux avionneurs comme en Chine ou mme au Japon.
C'est pas tellement le problme que c'est une dcision "capitaliste", c'est que c'est un coup de poker qui  totalement foir, donc juste une trs mauvaise dcision.
C'est surtout une victoire d'Airbus, parce que son avance avec des avions qui consomme moins (mais qui volent)  totalement largu Boeing comme on peu le voir, qui non seulement n'a pas pu rattraper son retard mais  pris la dcision de se suicider avec une dcision dbile.
Les avions "non capitaliste", on  dj vu ca, c'est les Tupolev et on a vu ca que a  donn : 20 accidents d'avion du constructeur Tupolev depuis 2000

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je ne vois toujours pas le rapport avec le capitalisme. C'est un idiot ou un groupe d'idiot d'un service marketing qui a fait une norme boulette, nullement le choix rflchit de l'actionnariat qui pensaient y trouver un gain de rentabilit apprciable.


Le capitalisme ne se rsume pas aux choix des actionnaires...
Il y a plein de grosses entreprises qui ne sont mme pas en bourse.

L on est dans *les drives actuelles du capitalisme*, o on fait des choix douteux.
C'tait peut-tre pour faire baisser le prix minimal de l'avion et tre un peu plus attractif.
Ici ce n'tait pas trs sympa de dsactiver le signal, parce que a ne cotait pas plus cher de le laisser fonctionner.

Vous prenez un peu ce que vous voulez dans le capitalisme, mais si on regarde l'ensemble des pratiques d'aujourd'hui, il y a pas mal de choses scandaleuses. (vous n'avez pas le droit de choisir que les lments qui vous plaisent, il faut aussi prendre tous les pratiques les plus dgueulasse du capitalisme de 2019)
Comme l'optimisation fiscale en Europe qui passe par les paradis fiscaux comme l'Irlande, les Pays-Bas, le Luxembourg, etc.

Le capitalisme d'il y a 70 ans tait moins salaud que celui d'aujourd'hui. Il y avait encore un peu d'honneur  l'poque.
Mais aujourd'hui il y a des entreprises, trop grosse, trop riche, trop puissante, et il n'y a plus d'intgrit.

----------


## Neckara

Si on pouvait arrter de confondre en permanence capitalisme et libralisme conomique...

----------


## hotcryx

Boycott BOEING; avions de m*  ::mouarf::

----------


## hotcryx

> J'ai hte de voir le train d'atterrissage optionnel.


+ GPS en option 
+ Tour de contrle en option
+ Contrle des passagers en option
+ Carburant en option
...

Ce serait un jeu terrible  ::aie::

----------


## Neckara

> + GPS en option 
> + Tour de contrle en option
> + Contrle des passagers en option
> + Carburant en option
> ...
> 
> Ce serait un jeu terrible


Tant que les ailes ne sont pas en option, a va.  :;):

----------


## ddoumeche

> Bien sr, on sais tous que le dernier idiot du service marketing a toute latitude de faire ce qu'il veut. Aucun rapport  faire  son suprieur, qui lui mme se fout du PDG et qui lui mme se fout encore plus des actionnaires.
> 
> Comment peut on oser croire que ce n'est pas l'appt du gain qui a dcid que cette option de scurit serait payante.


L'appt du gain pour un service, parce que ce sont des gains de bouts de chandelle et qu'un directeur marketing voulait se faire mousser. Pas la cupidit d'une entreprise comme Rockfeller qui rachterait tous les brevets du domaine des nergies alternatives (quoique maintenant ils font l'inverse et investissent dans le ptrole de synthse ... en Chine). 
L'aviation civile en URSS n'a jamais t plus sure qu'en occident, au contraire.

----------


## Olivier Famien

*Crashs ariens : faisant face  des questions pointues, le PDG de Boeing refuse dadmettre les dfauts du design du 737 Max,*
*et continue mettre en cause lerreur des pilotes*

Voici maintenant un peu plus de 5 mois que le crash du Boeing 737 Max de la compagnie indonsienne Lion Air est survenu et un peu plus dun mois que la compagnie Ethiopian Airlines a connu la mme tragdie qui ont caus la mort de 346 personnes.  mesure que le temps passe, les premires conclusions qui pointaient du doigt une dfaillance dans la conception du modle Boeing 737 Max et prcisment son logiciel MCAS charg dviter le dcrochage de lappareil semblent se confirmer.

En dbut du mois davril, Ethiopian Airlines a rendu public son rapport prliminaire denqute qui pointait du doigt le logiciel de Boeing. Le rapport de la compagnie arienne a tabli que les pilotes navaient pas effectu de procdures incorrectes et a mis au moins deux avis, lune  lintention de Boeing et lautre  destination des rgulateurs. Le rapport a prconis au constructeur amricain de revoir le systme de contrle de vol de son avion et a exhort les autorits de rglementation comptentes  prendre toutes les dispositions afin de sassurer que le problme a bien t rsolu avant dautoriser  nouveau ce modle dappareils qui pour linstant reste clou au sol.

Et du ct de Lion Air, les premiers lments denqute rapportent quune des deux sondes dincidence AOA tait tombe en panne. Bien que dfaillante, la sonde a continu  transmettre des informations aux calculateurs, notamment au MCAS. Or cet instrument prend la main sur les commandes de vol et met lavion en piqu, mme si le pilote tente de faire le contraire, tant que le systme nest pas dsactiv. Avec lAOA hors service, il aurait fallu dsactiver le MCAS. Ce que ne savait pas lquipage de Lion Air.

Alors que tout porte  croire que llment dfaillant ayant provoqu les deux crashs a t trouv, Boeing continue dincriminer tout ce quil peut incriminer sauf les composants de son appareil. En effet, lors de la brve confrence de presse qui a suivi la runion annuelle des actionnaires de Boeing au Field Museum de Chicago tenue il y a plusieurs heures, Dennis Muilenburg, prsident du conseil dadministration de Boeing, a t confront  des questions sur les failles du MCAS, mais a  plusieurs reprises refus de concder quil tait mal conu.

 Nous sommes revenus et avons confirm, comme nous l'avons fait pour lanalyse de la scurit, lanalyse technique, que nous avions suivi exactement les tapes de nos processus de conception et de certification qui produisent systmatiquement des avions srs , a-t-il dclar. Et de continuer en ajoutant quil  a t conu selon nos normes. Il a t certifi selon nos normes .




Muilenburg explique  contrario que les accidents davion sont gnralement dus   une chane dvnements  et quil  nest pas correct dattribuer cela  un seul lment . Il met en avant le fait que les pilotes des deux entreprises navaient pas compltement suivi la procdure standard lorsque des mouvements de queue non commands commenaient  faire pencher la tte en avant. Il ajouta que lanalyse de la scurit des systmes MCAS par Boeing dpend en partie du fait que le pilote apporte la rponse approprie en cas de dfaillance du systme.

Mme si le PDG de Boeing nie toute implication de son systme MCAS dans les deux crashs, une mise  jour du logiciel a t dj implmente et est actuellement en phase de test sur les appareils de la firme. Le correctif logiciel propos par Boeing pour le MCAS garantit que le systme prend en charge deux capteurs au lieu dun. Il sactivera une seule fois, pas plusieurs fois, si la lecture du capteur reste bloque  une valeur leve. Et la puissance du systme sera limite, de sorte que le pilote puisse toujours tirer sur la colonne de commande avec suffisamment de force pour contrecarrer tout mouvement en piqu automatique. Avec ce correctif, a dclar Muilenburg, le 737 Max, lorsquil sera remis en service, sera  lun des avions les plus srs  ce jour .

 
Toute cette affaire a bien videmment des rpercussions sur les activits de Boeing. La semaine dernire, le fabricant amricain davions a suspendu ses prvisions de livraison davions pour toute lanne en raison de lincertitude quant  la reprise du Boeing 737 Max. Avant la crise du 737 Max, le constructeur amricain avait prvu entre 895 et 905 livraisons davions de ligne commerciaux. Le malheur des uns faisant le bonheur des autres, Airbus, le constructeur europen, a dclar que le bnfice ajust du premier trimestre a fortement augment, en raison de laugmentation des livraisons davions. Et  cause de la tourmente que Boeing connat, Airbus devrait dpasser Boeing pour devenir le plus grand constructeur davions de ligne au monde. Airbus a livr 162 avions de ligne au premier trimestre, contre 121 lanne prcdente, gnrant ainsi une hausse de 24 % sur ses ventes, qui ont atteint 12,55 milliards deuros. Et lentreprise compte augmenter la production de son modle A320 en passant  60 avions par mois dici le milieu de lanne afin d'atteindre atteindre 63 appareils en 2021. Boeing tait galement prt  augmenter la production de son 737 avant de changer de cap aprs le crash.

Source : Seattle Times, Stock Market News

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Selon vous, les deux crashs ont-ils t causs par des erreurs de pilotage comme le PDG de Boeing le soutient ?

 ::fleche::  Ou pensez-vous que lentreprise joue la mauvaise foie pour viter de payer de lourds dommages aux victimes ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  tats-Unis : des procureurs fdraux cherchent  savoir si Boeing a fourni des informations incompltes, ou trompeuses sur son 737 Max
 ::fleche::  Le rapport prliminaire sur le crash du 737 MAX d'Ethiopian Airlines pointe du doigt le logiciel de Boeing, le MCAS  nouveau remis en cause
 ::fleche::  Elles n'avaient pas achet les DLC : les dispositifs de scurit vendus en option par Boeing, qui auraient permis d'viter le crash des Boeing 737 MAX
 ::fleche::  Un bogue informatique avait contraint le Boeing 787  tre redmarr tous les 248 jours, pour viter une interruption totale du systme lectrique
 ::fleche::  USA : le programme de visa H-1B favorisera dsormais les titulaires de doctorat et de master, pour attirer plus de personnes qualifies

----------


## yann84

Muilenburg n'a d'autre choix que d'adopter une attitude "responsable" dans l'intrt de sa boutique... 

Concernant les systmes en option,  ma connaissance, ces options peuvent impacter l'exploitation de l'avion en compagnie mais en aucun cas affecter les systmes vitaux de l'avion... 

A l'vidence certaines compagnies arienne achtent leurs avions sans pour autant tenir compte de certaines options disponibles ni de l'avis de leur pilotes parce que cela rpond aux exigences minimales requises par leurs autorits de tutelles...

Dans le cas de ce MCAS, je ne suis pas sr qu'il s'agisse d'une option mais d'un bien d'un lment de scurit qui a t rajout au 737max car valid par dlgation (par des personnels de chez Boeing, en raison du Shut-down ) et qui a fait l'objet de toute une procdure de certification. 

Par consquent, je pencherai plus pour un problme d'information ou de formation des utilisateurs... 

Et j'aurais tendance  penser que ce systme  t implment dans une trop grande discrtion vis  vis des utilisateurs... ou alors mal interprt / trait par les personnes en charge des volutions chez Boeing et qui n'auraient peut-tre pas us des moyens necessaires pour informer les compagnies clientes...

----------


## rawsrc

> Il met en avant le fait que les pilotes des deux entreprises navaient pas compltement suivi la procdure standard lorsque des mouvements de queue non commands commenaient  faire pencher la tte en avant.


Alors que pour le cas du carsh d'Ethiopian Airlines la procdure de Boeing a t suive  la lettre d'aprs les experts : 
Ethiopian Crash Report Indicates Pilots Followed Boeings Emergency Procedures

L'art et la manire de faire un looping avec un gros porteur, euh une pirouette.
C'est dingue quand mme cette inaptitude a reconnatre ses erreurs quand bien mme cela cote une fortune. 
En gros a fait un partout : Airbus avec son A380 qui va finir au muse et Boeing avec son 737 Max qui malgr les innovations et surtout le marketing trane une architecture datant des annes 1970 et qui va finir au muse galement

----------


## yann84

Effectivement, 
dans cet article pour Muilenburg ce n'est pas la faute du systme, mais de la surchage cognitive de l'quipage dans cette phase de vol pour grer le systme...
Mince alors ! Trump a raison d'avoir tweet que cet avion est trop compliqu...  ::mouarf::

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)L'aviation civile en URSS n'a jamais t plus sure qu'en occident, au contraire.


En effet, mais la culture des pilotes est le principal coupable. Si les avions de l'poque sovitique taient certes un poil moins fiables que leurs homologues capitalistes, la diffrence au niveau du matriel n'tait pas flagrante. Tu prends l'accident du mont Salak, le pilote russe du Sukhoi a dsactiv l'alarme qui lui disait qu'il allait droit sur la montagne. Tu prends le crash de l'Antonov  Moscou l'an dernier, le pilote tait rput pour ne jamais, jamais, jamais mettre le dgivrage. Il gelait  pierre fendre.

Les avions russes modernes sont aussi fiables que leurs homologues occidentaux. Leur vrai problme, c'est la disponibilit des pices dtaches qui entache leur taux d'activit. C'est d'ailleurs pourquoi Antonov s'acoquine avec Boeing - pour pouvoir profiter d'un rseau mondial de distrubition de pices dtaches(et aussi de fournisseurs, 70% de leurs fournisseurs actuels sont en Russie, et dans le contexte compliqu des relations Ukraine-Russie, a pose problme, pour rester poli).




> Alors que pour le cas du crash d'Ethiopian Airlines la procdure de Boeing a t suive  la lettre d'aprs les experts : 
> Ethiopian Crash Report Indicates Pilots Followed Boeings Emergency Procedures


Les pilotes thiopiens sont parmi les meilleurs du monde. Je ne suis pas surpris. Autant Lion Air recrute des pilotes  bas cout mal forms, et j'tais prt  mettre l'accident sur le dos des pilotes(et de leur formation au rabais), autant Ethiopian, malgr des moyens limits, a toujours su maintenir une tradition d'excellence. Et quand un avion d'Ethiopian se plante, tu sais que la cause n'est pas dans entre le sige et le manche. Surtout quand des ressemblances plus que troublantes apparaissent avec un crash sur le mme type d'avion quelques mois auparavant.




> L'art et la manire de faire un looping avec un gros porteur, euh une pirouette.


 vide, le Boeing 787 peut faire des loopings. De plus, c'est un avion trs fiable, trs performant, et qui devrait maintenir Boeing  flot. Une merveille technologique ET conomique, pas comme le A380.




> C'est dingue quand mme cette inaptitude a reconnatre ses erreurs quand bien mme cela cote une fortune. 
> En gros a fait un partout : Airbus avec son A380 qui va finir au muse et Boeing avec son 737 Max qui malgr les innovations et surtout le marketing trane une architecture datant des annes 1970 et qui va finir au muse galement


Boeing a aussi un problme sur le trs long courrier, un domaine en plein essor, ou son 777 vieillissant et pas trs bien modernis ne rivalise pas avec le A350. Boeing a aussi rat son rapprochement avec Embraer, l ou Airbus a pris le contrle du bombardier serie C - rebaptis Airbus 220 pour l'occasion, ce qui fait que Airbus a scuris le domaine des avions plus petits, ce que Boeing n'a pas su faire(sauf avec Antonov, mais avant que le A148 soit produit  un rythme dcent, il faudra des annes).

Si on rsume :
trs long courrier, vainqueur Airbuslong courrier, vainqueur Boeing (on verra plus tard ce que donne le C929 des chinois)moyen courrier, vainqueur Airbus (en attendant l'entre en lice du C919 chinois et du MS-21 des russes, qui me plait beaucoup, surtout en motorisation amricaine, mais qui risque les mmes problmes de distribution de pices dtaches que l'Antonov ou le Sukhoi)gros avions rgionaux - Airbus se bat avec Embraer, Boeing n'est pas prsent. L'ARJ21 des chinois est obsolte,  peine sorti, il leur a surtout servi  se faire les dents.moyens avions rgionaux : bataille en cours, il y a pas mal d'intervenants, mme les japonais s'y mettent avec le MRJ.

C'est bien plus compliqu, donc, que 1 partout. En gardant  l'esprit que 50% du march en valeur, c'est le moyen courrier. Le long courrier, a doit tre 25%. Le reste, c'est des miettes. C'est pour a que le MS-21 sera considr comme un succs si il prend 5% du march mondial du moyen courrier - sur tout autre march, a serait un four. Et c'est pour a que les amricains ont pris tous les risques sur le 737 - ils ne pouvaient pas se permettre de lcher ce march. Ca ne leur a pas port chance.

----------


## Olivier Famien

*NYT : Boeing croyait que le voyant dalerte de dsaccord AOA tait une fonction standard sur le 737 Max,*
*alors quil tait factur comme une option premium*

 mesure que les jours se succdent, on en sait un peu plus sur laffaire concernant les deux crashs des Boieng 737 Max survenus en octobre et mars dernier. Mme si le PDG de Boeing, Dennis Muilenburg, continue daccuser les personnes qui taient aux commandes des aronefs lors de loccurrence des deux crashs, il nen demeure pas moins que les informations collectes jour aprs jour montrent avec plus de prcision que Boeing a des choses  se reprocher dans cette affaire.

Selon les conclusions prliminaires des enquteurs, le coupable devrait tre recherch au niveau du systme mis en place par Boeing pour viter  lappareil de dcrocher. Nous rappelons que sur ce modle amlior du Boeing 737, Boeing a ajout des turboracteurs plus imposants afin de permettre  lappareil de concurrencer lA 320neo tant au niveau de lautonomie que du rendement nergtique. Mais ces modifications ont chang le comportement de laronef en vol, en le faisant cabrer lorsque lappareil subit un angle dattaque lev. Boeing a tent de corriger ce comportement avec son nouveau systme anti-dcrochage nomm le MCAS (Maneuvering Characteristics Augmentation System).

Aprs les crashs des deux appareils, les enqutes en cours ont permis de mieux comprendre le fonctionnement du MCAS. En principe, pour assurer le fonctionnement optimal du systme anti-dcrochage, le systme MCAS doit tre coupl  des capteurs dangle dattaque et un voyant lumineux qui s'active lorsque le MCAS qui sappuie sur les donnes des capteurs dangle renvoie des donnes contradictoires. Mais aprs avoir mis le Boeing 737 Max  la disposition du public, il a t rapport que Boeing a rendu un second indicateur dangle ainsi que le voyant lumineux dalerte de dysfonctionnement du MCAS payants.

Selon le New York Times (NYT), lorsque Boeing a commenc  livrer son 737 Max  ses clients en 2017, la socit tait convaincue que le voyant dalarme de dsaccord AOA tait une caractristique standard de tous les nouveaux avions  raction. Toutefois, quelques mois aprs le vol des avions, les ingnieurs de la socit ont compris que le voyant lumineux ne fonctionnait que sur les avions dont les clients avaient achet un indicateur facultatif diffrent. Fondamentalement, cela signifiait quune caractristique de scurit que Boeing considrait comme standard tait en ralit un complment premium. Dans un communiqu paru dimanche dernier, Boeing a expliqu sa confusion au sujet du voyant dalerte qui ne fonctionnait pas comme il souhaitait avec le logiciel du systme daffichage du 737 Max.

Selon les dclarations de Boeing, le logiciel fourni  Boeing a li lalerte de dsaccord AOA  lindicateur AOA. Ce qui impliquait que le logiciel nactivait lalerte de dsaccord AOA que si une compagnie arienne avait achet en option lindicateur AOA. Selon le NYT, ce manque initial de connaissances sur les fonctionnalits de lappareil, ainsi que la publication diffre, ajoutent des inquitudes concernant la gestion de la conception du 737 Max par Boeing. Les rvlations s'ajoutent aux problmes croissants de Boeing, qui incluent des relations dlabres avec les compagnies ariennes et les clients, de multiples enqutes fdrales, des cots financiers croissants et le travail restant  accomplir pour que le Max vole  nouveau.

Aprs avoir ralis les dfauts lis aux capteurs et au MCAS, Boeing a commenc  travailler sur une mise  jour pour dissocier lalerte de lindicateur, vu que lalerte ne pourrait pas fonctionner sans lindicateur de dsaccord AOA. Si lon sen tient  cela, les appareils dthiopian Airlines et Lion Air qui ne disposaient pas de lindicateur vendu en option ne pouvaient pas avoir dalerte concernant les donnes errones renvoyes par le capteur dangle dattaque. Il est bon galement de prciser que seulement 20 % des clients avaient achet lindicateur facultatif, lors de la survenue des crashs.

Aprs avoir dcouvert la dfaillance en 2017 du systme MCAS et des composants manquants, Boeing a procd  un examen interne et a dtermin que labsence de voyant davertissement  navait pas dincidence ngative sur la scurit ou lexploitation de lavion , a-t-il dclar dans son communiqu. En consquence, Boeing a dclar quil navait pas inform les compagnies ariennes ou la Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) de cette erreur pendant un an. Ce nest quaprs le crash du vol 610 de Lion Air en octobre dernier que Boeing a discut de la question avec la FAA. 

En novembre dernier, Boeing a eu une runion avec les pilotes dAmerican Airlines (qui avait achet lextension). Daprs le NYT, Boeing a dclar aux pilotes que lalerte de dsaccord fonctionne au sol et les prviendrait des problmes sil y avait un souci avant le dcollage.  On nous a dit que si lindicateur et les capteurs AOA, comme sur Lion Air, prsentaient une diffrence norme, nous serions alerts au sol et donc ne dcollerions mme pas , a dclar Dennis Tajer, porte-parole du syndicat des pilotes dAmerican Airlines.  Cela nous a donn une confiance supplmentaire pour continuer  piloter cet avion , ajoute-t-il. Mais ces dernires semaines, Boeing aurait avanc quelque chose de diffrent. Selon Tajer, la compagnie a affirm rcemment que  le systme nen avertirait les pilotes de tout dsaccord sur les capteurs avant que si lavion est  400 pieds au-dessus du sol . Un porte-parole de Boeing la confirm, soulignant que lalerte de dsaccord ne fonctionnait pas au sol et naurait donc pas pu alerter les pilotes de Lion Air dun capteur dfectueux avant le dcollage. M. Tajer a dclar que Boeing semblait avoir  fourni des informations inexactes  et que les pilotes avaient demand des claircissements  la compagnie. Tajer, qui est galement un pilote 737, sest dit proccup par le fait que Boeing ne semblait pas comprendre parfaitement le fonctionnement de chaque aspect du 737 Max.  Vous feriez mieux de commencer  connatre les choses sur lavion que vous construisez et vendez, car ma vie et les passagers que je transporte en toute scurit  travers le monde en dpendent , a dclar M. Tajer.

Source : NYT

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que vous suggre ces rcentes rvlations ?

 ::fleche::  De quoi remettre en cause la crdibilit du fabricant dappareils et Boeing et par-del la scurit de leurs appareils ?

*Voir aussi

* ::fleche::  Boeing rvle larrive dun avion de chasse autonome lanne prochaine, qui pourrait mener des missions de reconnaissance auprs dautres avions
 ::fleche::  Un bogue informatique avait contraint le Boeing 787  tre redmarr tous les 248 jours pour viter une interruption totale du systme lectrique
 ::fleche::  Boeing tudie la possibilit de remplacer ses pilotes par lintelligence artificielle dans ses vols commerciaux
 ::fleche::  Des hackers peuvent contrler un avion en exploitant une vulnrabilit prsente dans un systme de divertissement pour avions de ligne
 ::fleche::  Disparition du Boeing de Malaysia Airlines : mfiez-vous des fausses informations, les cyber escrocs sont  lafft
 ::fleche::  PlaneSploit : une application Android pour contrler un avion ? Un chercheur pirate une tour de contrle via un smartphone

----------


## Charvalos

Est-ce que les dirigeants de Boeing pourraient tre poursuivis pour homicide involontaire ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais selon le New York Times (NYT), lorsque Boeing a commenc  livrer son 737 Max  ses clients en 2017, *la socit tait convaincue que le voyant dalarme de dsaccord AOA tait une caractristique standard de tous les nouveaux avions  raction*. Toutefois, quelques mois aprs le vol des avions, les ingnieurs de la socit ont compris que le voyant lumineux ne fonctionnait que sur les avions dont les clients avaient achet un indicateur facultatif diffrent. Fondamentalement, *cela signifiait quune caractristique de scurit que Boeing considrait comme standard tait en ralit un complment premium*. Dans un communiqu paru dimanche dernier, Boeing a expliqu sa confusion au sujet du voyant dalerte qui ne fonctionnait pas comme il souhaitait avec le logiciel du systme daffichage du 737 Max.
> 
> Selon les dclarations de Boeing, le logiciel fourni  Boeing a li lalerte de dsaccord AOA  lindicateur AOA. Ce qui impliquait que le logiciel nactivait lalerte de dsaccord AOA que si une compagnie arienne avait achet en option lindicateur AOA. Selon le NYT, *ce manque initial de connaissances sur les fonctionnalits lappareil*, ainsi que la publication diffre, ajoutent  linquitude concernant la gestion de la conception du 737 Max par Boeing. Les rvlations ajoutent aux problmes croissants de Boeing, qui incluent des relations dlabres avec les compagnies ariennes et les clients, de multiples enqutes fdrales, des cots financiers croissants et le travail restant  accomplir pour que le Max vole  nouveau.


Il faut que Boeing amliore son processus de dveloppement, il doit manquer des tests, parce que l les ingnieurs pensaient que le voyant dalarme de dsaccord AOA tait une caractristique standard de tous les nouveaux avions  raction, mais en fait non.

La socit doit faire des efforts sur le contrle des caractristiques de scurit dans les avions standard, l il manquait quelque chose...

----------


## Neckara

> Est-ce que les dirigeants de Boeing pourraient tre poursuivis pour homicide involontaire ?


Si je me base sur la jurisprudence (rapide recherche Google) :

L'entreprise peut tre poursuivie en Justice.
Pour les dirigeants, cela me semble plus compliqu, car il faudra prouver une faute grave.

----------


## Kulvar

Il faut trouver les responsables de la dcision de faire d'lment de scurit des options premium et les faire comparaitre pour homicide involontaire.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il faut trouver les responsables de la dcision de faire d'lment de scurit des options premium


Apparemment l'erreur n'est pas l, tout le monde pensait que la scurit tait dans la version standard.
S'il ils ont dis la vrit, il n'y a pas eu de dcision d'enlever l'option de l'offre standard.

----------


## Sodium

Je ne sais pas si "ah ben on est pas au courant de ce qu'on vend" est une meilleure excuse que "on voulait se faire plus de thunes"  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je ne sais pas si "ah ben on est pas au courant de ce qu'on vend" est une meilleure excuse que "on voulait se faire plus de thunes"


C'est vrifiable il suffit de regarder les documents de l'offre standard, si il y a crit qu'il n'y a pas de voyant c'est pour se faire de l'argent, si il y a crit qu'il y a un voyant c'est une erreur.
Je trouve que le scnario de l'erreur est plausible.

Dans un si gros projet ce genre de problme peut se produire.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Les avions russes modernes sont aussi fiables que leurs homologues occidentaux. Leur vrai problme, c'est la disponibilit des pices dtaches qui entache leur taux d'activit. C'est d'ailleurs pourquoi Antonov s'acoquine avec Boeing - pour pouvoir profiter d'un rseau mondial de distrubition de pices dtaches(et aussi de fournisseurs, 70% de leurs fournisseurs actuels sont en Russie, et dans le contexte compliqu des relations Ukraine-Russie, a pose problme, pour rester poli).


Il n'y a pas de cuillre assez longue pour dner avec le diable.

----------


## Sodium

> C'est vrifiable il suffit de regarder les documents de l'offre standard, si il y a crit qu'il n'y a pas de voyant c'est pour se faire de l'argent, si il y a crit qu'il y a un voyant c'est une erreur.
> Je trouve que le scnario de l'erreur est plausible.
> 
> Dans un si gros projet ce genre de problme peut se produire.


Ce que je veux dire c'est que s'il s'agit bien une erreur c'est encore bien plus flippant que de mettre des vies en danger pour vendre des options supplmentaires. S'ils ne sont pas au courant de ce qu'il y a de srie ou non sur leurs avions, qu'est-ce qu'il ignorent d'autre ? Combien d'outils indispensables sont-ils potentiellement absents sur leurs avions sans que personne ne s'en soient rendus compte ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce que je veux dire c'est que s'il s'agit bien une erreur c'est encore bien plus flippant que de mettre des vies en danger pour vendre des options supplmentaires.


Peut-tre qu'ils ont prfr dire la vrit.
C'est subjectif le pire entre :
- on dsactive un voyant de scurit dans l'offre standard
- on pensait tous que le voyant de scurit fonctionnait correctement dans l'offre standard, mais en fait non

D'un ct c'est une volont, de l'autre c'est une erreur.
Personnellement j'excuserai plus l'erreur.

Ils retiendront la leon et ils mettront l'accent sur les tests.


L c'est un test de validation qui est le problme ?
Dans les spcifications il y a crit que le voyant doit fonctionn dans l'offre standard et ils n'ont pas vrifi ?

----------


## marsupial

La conception de cet avion est dj sujette  caution. Mais vendre les correctifs du gros bug est criminel.  D'autant plus que la formation c'est  dire l'information sur ce dfaut majeur est elle aussi en option. Je pense que quelques ttes devraient rouler comme dans le cadre de l'affaire Volkswagen.
C'est grave de devoir passer par 349 victimes et autant de familles en deuil car l'avionneur  fait de la scurit une option. Il faut vraiment mettre la main sur les responsables de cette politique.

----------


## el_slapper

> Il n'y a pas de cuillre assez longue pour dner avec le diable.


mmmh, tu parles pour Antonov, ou pour Boeing? Antonov n'a pas le choix, ils sont asphyxi et ont du mal  assurer leurs maigres commandes. Passer  des fournisseurs occidentaux est leur seule chance de survie. Boeing peut tre vu comme le diable, mais c'est le diable ou mourir. Pour Boeing, c'est un partenariat stratgique  long terme, plus pour mettre le pied dans des pays ou leur prsence est faible qu'autre chose. C'est un risque de s'allier avec une entreprise en mauvaise sant, mais a peut payer. L'avenir le dira.

----------


## ddoumeche

> mmmh, tu parles pour Antonov, ou pour Boeing? Antonov n'a pas le choix, ils sont asphyxi et ont du mal  assurer leurs maigres commandes. Passer  des fournisseurs occidentaux est leur seule chance de survie. Boeing peut tre vu comme le diable, mais c'est le diable ou mourir. Pour Boeing, c'est un partenariat stratgique  long terme, plus pour mettre le pied dans des pays ou leur prsence est faible qu'autre chose. C'est un risque de s'allier avec une entreprise en mauvaise sant, mais a peut payer. L'avenir le dira.


Je n'avais pas ralis qu'Antonov tait un constructeur ukrainien. Le passage  l'ouest de ce pays fut donc bien un non-sens conomique, car il y a perdu son principal partenaire commercial... et les clients occidentaux de ses avions trs gros porteurs.

----------


## el_slapper

> Je n'avais pas ralis qu'Antonov tait un constructeur ukrainien. Le passage  l'ouest de ce pays fut donc bien un non-sens conomique, car il y a perdu son principal partenaire commercial... et les clients occidentaux de ses avions trs gros porteurs.


Ils ne font quasiment plus de gros porteurs. Ils font des avions spciaux, juteux, mais en trs faible nombre, et des avions rgionaux, A140 & A148. Le passage  l'Ouest est devenu oblig avec la guerre, jusqu'au dbut des annes 2010, a restait un constructeur intgr  l'appareil industriel russe.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Ils ne font quasiment plus de gros porteurs. Ils font des avions spciaux, juteux, mais en trs faible nombre, et des avions rgionaux, A140 & A148. Le passage  l'Ouest est devenu oblig avec la guerre, jusqu'au dbut des annes 2010, a restait un constructeur intgr  l'appareil industriel russe.


Je dirais plutt que c'est le passage  l'ouest qui a provoqu la guerre, mais on est hors sujet.
Mais alors qui gre la flotte mondiale d'Antonov 124 ? la Russie exclusivement ?

----------


## MABROUKI

bonjour




> Comme le MCAS ne reposait que sur lun des capteurs dangle dattaque de laronef, les indicateurs dangle dattaque et lumineux vendus en option auraient permis aux pilotes de se rendre compte de la dfaillance du systme MCAS et conduit  sa dsactivation. Mais ces deux systmes de scurit taient vendus en option par Boeing et de nombreuses compagnies ariennes  rabais nont pas jug utile de les intgrer lors de leurs achats puisque les organismes de rglementation ne les exigent pas.


Je ne comprends plus comment fonctionne cette compagnie ...!!!

Les autres sries d'avion autre que ce Boeing Max Catastrophe , sont dots de quel systme de surveillance automatique de dcrochage...
C'est ce que ne le NYT...
En tous cas la Compagnie et les socits de transport clientes sont toutes coupables ,comme l'a t Volkswagen dans le domaine des vhicules particuliers...

Les organismes de rglementation doivent eux aussi exiger cette redondance de la scurit ,car sans elle un aronef civil devient un coupe gorge,un taxi clando...

Quant  Ethiopian AirLines elle est fautive ,car  la compagnie Boeing a mis un avertissement sur le dysfonctionnement de ce dispositif aprs les multiples 'accidents de la Malaysia Airlines
Et demand  ses clients dtenteurs du Boeing Max 737   de surseoir  leur utilisation jusqu' l'aboutissement des investigations techniques ...
Mais comme l' Ethiopie vit des charters low cost tous azimuts ,ce qui devait arriver arriva...
Les mirats de Qatar ,d'Abu Dhabi  ont suivi ces consignes...
La Turquie  qui elle aussi vit  coups de charters low cost a t contrainte  son corps dfendant par l'UE  de surseoir  leur utilisation...

----------


## MABROUKI

> ddoumeche
> Mais alors qui gre la flotte mondiale d'Antonov 124 ? la Russie exclusivement ?


Probablement l'Ukraine ,puisque les ateliers ou il est n sont en Ukraine...

lien sur l'anniversaire du 1er Antonov 124 en Ukraine :
https://laerien.fr/2017/12/28/35-ans...-video-photos/

----------


## el_slapper

> Je dirais plutt que c'est le passage  l'ouest qui a provoqu la guerre, mais on est hors sujet.
> Mais alors qui gre la flotte mondiale d'Antonov 124 ? la Russie exclusivement ?


Mabrouki a rpondu en gros. Oui, ils grent toujours cette flotte l, mais ils n'en fabriquent pour ainsi dire plus. Je parlais de l'aspect production, essentiellement. Antonov en tant que loueur de service de fret fonctionne bien, merci. Mais fabriquer de nouveaux avions reste trs problmatique pour eux.

Quand au passage  l'Ouest, il n'est certainement pas  l'initiative de la socit Antonov. Eux, ils ont subi les vnements. Quelle que soit la lecture qu'on fait desdits vnements, les compagnies locales n'ont pas eu le choix.

----------


## MABROUKI

> ddoumeche
> Mais alors qui gre la flotte mondiale d'Antonov 124 ? la Russie exclusivement ?


L'entreprise Antonov tait un  "ogre industriel" au temps de l'ex-URSS(voir son histoire dans wiki  :Antonov 124)  puisque elle possdait & possde encore des ateliers de fabrication prospres ,ailleurs qu'en Ukraine ou elle est ne (Oural,Asie centrale & mme ailleurs (Iran,inde)...
Le  s.a.v  dpendra videmment du pays ou se situe les ateliers  de fabrication...

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Un enregistrement audio rvle que Boeing na pas cd aux demandes des pilotes en colre de modifier les 737 Max,* 
*En novembre dernier*

Il y a du nouveau dans laffaire Crashs ariens de Boeing 737 Max. Les donnes dune runion tenue quelques semaines aprs le premier accident mortel du 737 Max ont montr que les pilotes d'American Airlines ont press avec colre les dirigeants de Boeing de travailler d'urgence sur un correctif. En effet, Mike Sinnett, vice-prsident de Boeing, Craig Bomben, pilote d'essai de Boeing et John Moloney, lobbyiste en chef Boeing, ont particip  une runion  huis clos qui a eu lieu au sige de l'Allied Pilots Association (lAPA)  Fort Worth, au Texas en novembre. LAPA reprsente les pilotes d'American Airlines.

Lors de la runion prive, les pilotes ont demand  Boeing de prendre des mesures d'urgence afin de rparer les dfaillances du systme mis en cause depuis le premier accident du Max 737. Les pilotes ont mme demand aux responsables de Boeing de pousser les autorits  mettre ce qu'on appelle une consigne de navigabilit d'urgence. Mais les responsables de Boeing ont rsist, car ces mesures durgence prconises par le syndicat des pilotes auraient probablement immobilis le 737 Max pendant longtemps, selon un enregistrement audio de la runion que le syndicat a partag avec CNBC.


Au lieu des mesures durgence, M. Sinnett a inform les pilotes prsents  la runion que l'entreprise travaillait sur une mise  jour de son logiciel, souponn dtre  la base des accidents mortels, qui serait prt dans six semaines  partir de la date de la runion, et qu'elle ne se prcipitait pas au risque de faire un mauvais travail. Il a galement dclar aux pilotes que rien ne prouvait pour linstant que le nouveau systme ft  lorigine de l'accident du vol de la compagnie indonsienne Lion Air, qui a tu 189 personnes :  Personne n'a encore conclu que la seule cause de cette situation tait cette fonction dans l'avion .

En effet, un Boeing 737 Max de Lion Air a t impliqu dans un accident mortel en octobre dernier tuant 189 personnes. Environ cinq mois aprs ce premier crash, un second accident a frapp la compagnie Ethipian Airlines le 10 mars 2019. Dans les deux crashs, le logiciel de Boeing, le MCAS a t point du doigt.

Le premier rapport sur le crash du 737 MAX d'Ethiopian Airlines publi en dbut davril dernier, na pas donn danalyse dtaille du vol, mais a tabli assez clairement que les pilotes nont pas effectu de procdures incorrectes. Le rapport a prconis au constructeur amricain de revoir le systme de contrle de vol de son avion et a exhort les autorits de rglementation comptentes  prendre toutes les dispositions afin de sassurer que le problme a bien t rsolu avant dautoriser  nouveau ce type dappareil  voler.

Toutefois, ce dernier accident aurait pu tre vit si les responsables de Boeing avaient excut les demandes des pilotes d'American Airlines lors de leur runion prive en novembre. Le syndicat a enregistr la runion conflictuelle  l'insu des responsables de Boeing, parce qu'il craignait que Boeing ne traite pas la situation comme une urgence  l'poque, et a partag lenregistrement audio avec les mdias dont CNBC. Selon lenregistrement audio examin par CNBC, les dirigeants de Boeing ont rsist aux demandes des pilotes dAmerican Airlines. Ils ne voulaient pas se prcipiter pour trouver une solution, et ils s'attendaient  ce que les pilotes soient capables de rgler les problmes qui surviendraient.

CNBC a rapport que lors de la runion de novembre, les pilotes ont dit qu'ils n'taient pas au courant du systme logiciel anti-dcrochage du 737 Max. Et ils taient furieux que le systme ne leur ait t rvl qu'aprs le crash d'octobre en Indonsie. Michael Michaelis, pilote d'American Airlines, a dclar lors de la runion :  Ces gars ne savaient mme pas que ce fichu systme tait  bord de l'avion, ni personne d'autre .

Michaelis, qui est aussi le chef de la scurit du syndicat, a galement exhort Boeing  pousser la Federal Aviation Administration (FAA)  publier une directive de navigabilit d'urgence supplmentaire afin de mettre  jour le logiciel. La FAA avait dj publi une directive aprs le crash de Lion Air, demandant aux compagnies ariennes de rviser leurs manuels de vol pour y inclure des renseignements sur la faon de ragir  un mauvais fonctionnement du systme anti-dcrochage appel MCAS. Mais M. Michaelis a pouss Boeing  envisager d'en demander un autre afin de mettre  jour son logiciel.

Michaelis demanda lors de la runion :  Ma question pour vous, en tant que Boeing, est pourquoi ne pas dire que c'est la chose la plus intelligente  faire ?   Disons que nous allons faire tout ce que nous pouvons pour protger ce public de voyageurs conformment  ce que nos syndicats de pilotes nous disent , avait-il ajout.

Selon CNBC, Todd Wissing, un autre pilote amricain, tait furieux que le systme MCAS ne soit pas inclus dans le manuel de formation de Max. Il sest indign lors de la runion et a dit aux dirigeants de Boeing :  J'aurais pens qu'il serait prioritaire de donner des explications sur les choses qui pourraient vous tuer . 

Cependant, M. Sinnett a dclar que le gant amricain de construction davion  ne croyait pas que les pilotes de leurs clients avaient besoin de connatre lexistence du logiciel, puisqu'ils avaient dj reu une formation sur la faon de se comporter en cas d'urgence. En effet, le Boeing 737 Max est une mise  jour du 737 initial pour lequel les pilotes avaient dj t forms. Boeing na pas jug utile de faire une nouvelle certification qui pourrait lui perdre le temps. M. Sinnett a dclar aux pilotes :

 Je ne sais pas si le fait de comprendre ce systme aurait chang le rsultat. Nous essayons de ne pas surcharger les quipages avec des informations inutiles pour qu'ils sachent quelles sont les informations que nous croyons importantes .

Boeing fait l'objet d'un examen minutieux pour la conception et la certification du 737 Max, ainsi que pour sa raction aux deux accidents. La Federal Aviation Administration est galement sous le feu des critiques pour son rle dans l'approbation du Max et pour sa dcision d'attendre des jours aprs le deuxime accident avant dinterdire le 737 Max de vol. 


En fin avril dernier, un article du journal le monde a rapport que les inspecteurs de lagence fdrale de laviation avaient dcouvert que Boeing avait choisi de rendre optionnel et payant le signal dalerte lumineux depuis 2018, aprs que Southwest Airlines a demand au constructeur amricain de le ractiver  la suite de laccident dun 737 MAX de Lion Air en octobre dernier. Ils avaient mis lhypothse dune immobilisation des avions pour se donner le temps de dterminer si les pilotes avaient besoin ou pas dune formation supplmentaire, selon les sources dinformation. Mais, aprs des discussions, les inspecteurs avaient finalement abandonn cette option.

Lors de la runion prive, M. Sinnett a reconnu que le constructeur valuait les dfauts de conception potentiels de l'avion, y compris son nouveau logiciel anti-dcrochage. Il a dit  ce sujet aux pilotes :  L'une des questions sera de savoir si notre hypothse de conception est fausse .  Nous sommes en train de rflchir  la question : nos hypothses taient-elles vraiment valides ?  Pour ne pas dire, pendant que Boeing rflchissait  lpoque  son hypothse de conception, les 737 Max continuaient  voler, avec cette hypothse de conception incertaine, transportant des milliers de personnes par jour.

Lors de la runion, M. Sinnett est rest inbranlable sur le fait que les pilotes devraient savoir comment faire face  un dysfonctionnement du nouveau logiciel  bord de l'avion, compte tenu de leur formation existante. Boeing a refus de commenter la runion de novembre. Dans un communiqu, la compagnie a dclar :  Nous nous concentrons sur la collaboration avec les pilotes, les compagnies ariennes et les organismes de rglementation mondiaux afin de certifier les mises  jour du Max et de fournir une formation supplmentaire pour que les avions puissent reprendre leur vol en toute scurit .

Depuis son interdiction de vol, les 737 Max sont rests immobiliss au sol jusqu prsent et Boeing travaille toujours sur une mise  jour du logiciel. Daprs CNBC, la compagnie a rvl galement qu'elle tait au courant du problme li aux capteurs du Max Jet l'anne prcdant le crash du Lion Air, mais qu'elle n'a pas mis de correctifs. Avec ces nouvelles rvlations et le premier rapport sur le crash dEthopian Airlines, les pilotes seront peut-tre lavs de toute accusation de mauvaises manipulations.  

Source : CNBC

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel commentaire faites-vous de ces nouvelles rvlations dans laffaire crashs ariens de Boeing 737 Max ?

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  Disparition du Boeing de Malaysia Airlines : mfiez-vous des fausses informations, les cyber escrocs sont  l'afft
 ::fleche::  Boeing tudie la possibilit de remplacer ses pilotes par l'intelligence artificielle, dans ses vols commerciaux
 ::fleche::  Boeing rvle l'arrive d'un avion de chasse autonome l'anne prochaine, qui pourrait mener des missions de reconnaissance auprs d'autres avions
 ::fleche::  Crashs ariens : Boeing avait dsactiv le signal d'alerte des 737 MAX pour le rendre payant, une partie des avions a failli tre immobilise ds 2018
 ::fleche::  Elles n'avaient pas achet les DLC : les dispositifs de scurit vendus en option par Boeing, Qui auraient permis d'viter le crash des Boeing 737 MAX

----------


## marsupial

Punaise mais les pauvres pilotes que Boeing cherche  faire trinquer pour une de leurs erreur de conception. Heureusement qu'ils ont enregistr la runion avec ces dangereux industriels.

----------


## marc.collin

a quand des poursuites contre boeing?

est-ce que l'ue va avoir le cran de la poursuivre?

----------


## yann84

Punaise, alors l ce n'est plus la mme si c'tait volontaire de la part de Boeing... je suis sidr...

----------


## el_slapper

Jusque l, j'avais tendance  croire  l'erreur de bonne foi. Mais bon, il semblerait dsormais qu'ils aient dlibrment jou avec le feu. Ils se sont brul les doigts(et ont tu un paquet de personnes dans le processus). Les analyses stratgiques que j'avais fait plus haut ne tiennent plus.

Les commerciaux de chez Airbus, COMAC et Irkut doivent d'activer de partout.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Michael Michaelis, pilote d'American Airlines, a dclar lors de la runion :  Ces gars ne savaient mme pas que ce fichu systme tait  bord de l'avion, ni personne d'autre .
> (...)
> Selon CNBC, Todd Wissing, un autre pilote amricain, tait furieux que le systme MCAS ne soit pas inclus dans le manuel de formation de Max. Il sest indign lors de la runion et a dit aux dirigeants de Boeing :  J'aurais pens qu'il serait prioritaire de donner des explications sur les choses qui pourraient vous tuer . 
> (...)
> Cependant, M. Sinnett a dclar que le gant amricain de construction davion ne croyait pas que les pilotes de leurs clients avaient besoin de connatre lexistence du logiciel, puisqu'ils avaient dj reu une formation sur la faon de se comporter en cas d'urgence. En effet, le Boeing 737 Max est une mise  jour du 737 initial pour lequel les pilotes avaient dj t forms. Boeing na pas jug utile de faire une nouvelle certification qui pourrait lui perdre le temps. M. Sinnett a dclar aux pilotes :
>  Je ne sais pas si le fait de comprendre ce systme aurait chang le rsultat. Nous essayons de ne pas surcharger les quipages avec des informations inutiles pour qu'ils sachent quelles sont les informations que nous croyons importantes .
> (...)
> Lors de la runion, M. Sinnett est rest inbranlable sur le fait que *les pilotes devraient savoir comment faire face  un dysfonctionnement du nouveau logiciel  bord de l'avion*, compte tenu de leur formation existante. Boeing a refus de commenter la runion de novembre. Dans un communiqu, la compagnie a dclar :  Nous nous concentrons sur la collaboration avec les pilotes, les compagnies ariennes et les organismes de rglementation mondiaux afin de certifier les mises  jour du Max et de fournir une formation supplmentaire pour que les avions puissent reprendre leur vol en toute scurit .


Je trouve qu'il y a un problme de communication.
Les pilotes manquaient d'informations.

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Boeing admet que les simulateurs du 737 Max n'ont pas reproduit fidlement ce qu'tait le vol sans MCAS*
*Selon un rapport*

Chaque jour, il y a de nouvelles informations  propos de quelque chose qui n'a pas t divulgu ou qui a t fait par erreur ou qui n'tait pas complet, avait dclar Dennis Tajer, un porte-parole du syndicat des pilotes d'American Airlines et pilote d'un 737,  propos de laffaire crashs ariens de Boeing 737 Max. Cette fois, lavionneur a admis que les simulateurs de formation des pilotes de lavion, qui a t  lorigine des accidents qui ont occasionn la mort des 189 personnes  bord du vol de la compagnie indonsienne Lion Air et des 157 personnes dans aronef de la compagnie Ethiopian Airlines, ne reproduisaient pas exactement ce qui se passait avec le MCAS dans les conditions relles de vol. En effet, selon Boeing, la dsactivation du logiciel de contrle de compensation en situation de formation ne donnait pas de rsultats ralistes.

Le New York Times a rapport le vendredi dernier que les simulateurs utiliss pour la formation des pilotes  ne refltaient pas l'immense force qu'il faudrait aux pilotes pour reprendre le contrle de l'avion  aprs avoir dsactiv les commandes de compensation  assistance lectronique. La dsactivation du logiciel de contrle de compensation en cas de mauvais fonctionnement du MCAS a t lune des recommandations de Boeing aprs le premier accident mortel du 737 Max. Mais il se trouve que les pilotes, y compris ceux de la compagnie Ethiopian Airlines, navaient pas t forms  prendre en main ce qui suit la dsactivation de ces fameuses commandes.


Cependant, Il semble que cette dfaillance nest plus dactualit. Dans une dclaration, l'avionneur amricain a dclar qu'il avait  apport des corrections au logiciel de simulation du 737 MAX et qu'il avait fourni des informations supplmentaires aux exploitants de lappareil pour s'assurer que l'exprience du simulateur est reprsentative dans diffrentes conditions de vol .  

Pour rappel, le MCAS est un dispositif matriel et logiciel du Boeing 737 MAX destin  viter le dcrochage en pilotage manuel. Quand il dtecte que l'incidence de l'avion dpasse une valeur considre comme dangereuse, en fonction de la vitesse et de l'altitude, il s'active pour compenser et emmener lavion  voler horizontalement. Mais les pilotes nont eu connaissance de lexistence et du fonctionnement de ce dispositif quaprs laccident du Lion Air.  Lors dune runion secrte, que les responsables de Boeing ont eu en novembre avec les pilotes dAmerican Airlines, Mike Sinnett, vice-prsident de Boeing, a dit :

 Je ne sais pas si le fait de comprendre ce systme aurait chang le rsultat. Nous essayons de ne pas surcharger les quipages avec des informations inutiles pour qu'ils sachent quelles sont les informations que nous croyons importantes .

Les instructions de Boeing aprs le premier crasement taient de dsactiver les moteurs lectriques du compensateur du stabilisateur, qui devraient empcher le MCAS de fonctionner. Cependant, ces instructions ont pouss les pilotes  se fier au compensateur manuel, une trs grande roue mcanique dans le poste de pilotage qui ne fonctionne pas forcment comme lors de la simulation. 

Lorsque Boeing a lanc son 737 Max, il croyait que les pilotes n'avaient pas besoin d'exprience sur les simulateurs de vol, et la Federal Aviation Administration avait accept. Le constructeur a trouv que les pilotes pouvaient se passer de cette simulation au sol, a rapport le New York Times la semaine dernire. Selon lui les organismes de rglementation ne l'exigent pas. Toutefois, de nombreuses compagnies ariennes avaient achet ces appareils  cot plusieurs millions de dollars pour donner plus de pratique  leurs pilotes. Cependant, ces simulateurs de vol 737 Max approuvs par Boeing ne reproduisaient pas correctement ces forces sur le volant de compensation mcanique, mais auraient plutt pu donner un faux sentiment de scurit aux pilotes.

Sur le vol Ethiopian Airways, les pilotes ont eu du mal  tourner le volant mcanique alors que l'avion se dplaait  grande vitesse et que la pression de lair tait immense sur la queue. Les simulateurs ne correspondaient pas  ces conditions, et les pilotes ont constat que le volant tait beaucoup plus facile  tourner qu'il aurait d l'tre. Il semble quaprs avoir russi  couper le compensateur lectrique selon les instructions de Boeing, les pilotes du vol ET302 d'Ethiopian Airways, n'ont pas pu dplacer le volant de compensation contre les forces arodynamiques normes causes par l'acclration vers le sol de lavion.


Les organismes de rglementation tentent maintenant de dterminer quelle formation sera ncessaire pour les pilotes avant de lancer de  nouveau les avions 737 Max.

*Les mises logicielles seraient prtes et testes par Boeing*

Boeing a dclar, la semaine dernire, qu'il avait termin la mise  l'essai de ses mises  jour logicielles sur son 737 Max. Selon lavionneur, le correctif apport rendra possible ce qui suit : 

Le systme de commandes de vol va maintenant comparer les entres des deux capteurs de l'angle dattaque. Si les capteurs sont en dsaccord de 5,5 degrs ou plus avec les volets rentrs, le MCAS ne s'activera pas et un indicateur sur l'cran du poste de pilotage avertira les pilotes ;Si le MCAS est activ dans des conditions anormales, il ne fournira qu'une seule entre pour chaque vnement de langle dattaque lev ;Dsormais, le MCAS ne peut plus commander plus de stabilisateur que l'quipage de conduite ne peut contrer en tirant sur la colonne. Les pilotes auront toujours la possibilit d'outrepasser le MCAS et de contrler manuellement l'avion.

Selon Boeing, ses mises  jour rgleront le problme du MCAS. Boeing a dclar qu'il avait galement fourni  des renseignements supplmentaires pour rpondre aux demandes de la FAA qui comprennent des dtails sur la faon dont les pilotes interagissent avec les commandes et les crans de l'avion dans diffrents scnarios de vol. Une fois les demandes traites, Boeing travaillera avec la FAA pour planifier son vol d'essai de certification et soumettre la documentation finale de certification . Une formation supplmentaire  l'intention des pilotes devrait faire partie du correctif.

Bien que les 737 Max soient clous au sol jusqu prsent, certaines compagnies comme Ryanair continuent   avoir la plus grande confiance en ces avions . Ryanair a command un certain nombre de 737 Max qui seront livres   l'hiver 2019 (sous rserve de l'approbation rglementaire par l'AESA) . Le groupe allemand TUI galement devrait dcider, d'ici la fin du mois, dabandonner ou pas l'espoir de voler avec ses 737 Max pour la saison des ftes de cette anne.

Depuis que lavion a t frapp dinterdiction de vol, Boeing na pas encore reu de nouvelles commandes. Mais avec les corrections logicielles apportes au MCAS et au simulateur de vol ainsi que les formations supplmentaires  donner aux pilotes, les choses pourraient changer lors du prochain  salon international de l'aronautique et de l'espace du Bourget, un grand vnement commercial qui aura lieu le mois prochain.

Toutefois, la compagnie doit encore soumettre les changements aux organismes de rglementation, qui devront les approuver avant que l'avion puisse recommencer  voler. Esprons que le systme MCAS soit devenu oprationnel, que les rgulateurs fassent leur travail et que les pilotes soient correctement forms et informs des mises  jour dans lavion. 

Source : Boeing, The New York Times

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des ces nouvelles informations ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vus quavec ces dernires mises  jour, le 737 Max de Boeing va dcoller bientt ?

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  Boeing 737 MAX, pourquoi une mise  jour logicielle ne peut pas compenser son dfaut de conception, Gregory Travis suggre une rvision du design
 ::fleche::  Crashs ariens : Boeing avait dsactiv le signal d'alerte des 737 MAX pour le rendre payant, une partie des avions a failli tre immobilise ds 2018
 ::fleche::  Disparition du Boeing de Malaysia Airlines : mfiez-vous des fausses informations, les cyber escrocs sont  l'afft
 ::fleche::  Un bogue informatique avait contraint le Boeing 787  tre redmarr tous les 248 jours, pour viter une interruption totale du systme lectrique
 ::fleche::  Boeing tudie la possibilit de remplacer ses pilotes par l'intelligence artificielle, dans ses vols commerciaux

----------


## melka one

du coup c'est la faute au simulateur  ::?:  on a enfin trouver un coupable

----------


## Christian Olivier

*Le calvaire de Boeing continue malgr le sommet mondial organis par la FAA*
*Pour discuter du cas des 737 Max toujours interdits de vol*

La runion organise hier  Fort Worth au Texas  linitiative de la Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) et de plusieurs autres rgulateurs mondiaux de laviation civile ne laisse pour linstant entrevoir aucune solution satisfaisante pour lavionneur amricain Boeing : aucun calendrier fixant la date de retour en service effective des 737 MAX du groupe na t arrt. Les rgulateurs qui ont particip  ce sommet ne se sont accords que sur un point : la ncessit de prolonger linterdiction de vol qui frappe tous les Boeing 737 MAX depuis le 13 mars dernier  la suite de deux catastrophes ariennes distinctes impliquant ce modle, qui ont cout la vie  346 personnes.


La FAA a profit de cet vnement pour renouveler sa promesse de procder  un examen rigoureux de toute les solutions proposes par Boeing pour attester du respect draconien des critres de scurit et de fiabilit exigs. La position ferme de lorganisme charg de donner le feu vert  tout ce qui vole aux tats-Unis dans ce dossier sensible peut apparatre comme une tentative de la FAA de reprendre la main alors quun audit du ministre des Transports amricain sur les procdures de certification de lorganisation est en cours et quune enqute a t ouverte par le Dpartement de la Justice afin de dterminer si Boeing a fourni  des informations incompltes ou trompeuses  sur le 737 Max. 

Il faut rappeler que le dispositif de stabilisation en vol qui doit permettre dviter le dcrochage des 737 MAX, le MCAS, est impliqu dans les deux catastrophes ariennes qui ont frapp la compagnie indonsienne Lion Air le 29 octobre 2018 et Ethiopian Airlines le 10 mars 2019. La FAA ayant dlgu une partie du travail de certification du 737 MAX au constructeur Boeing, certains estiment que ces deux entits sont responsables de la validation du MCAS dfectueux de premire gnration et dune certaine manire aussi responsables des deux crashs mortels de Boeing 737 MAX. Par ailleurs, des soupons de collusion entre Boeing et la FAA ont commenc  faire surface vu le temps quil a fallu  la FAA pour prendre les mesures de scurit durgence qui simposaient : la raction tardive de la FAA contrastait fortement avec celle des autorits chinoises et europennes comptentes qui ont rapidement dcid de clouer au sol tous les Boeing 737 MAX en raison des similitudes existant entre les deux crashs qui impliquaient des jets 737 MAX de Lion Air et Ethiopan Airlines.

Labsence de consensus sur un calendrier de redploiement est tout sauf une bonne nouvelle pour Boeing. a laisse supposer que les autorits de rgulation devraient au mieux aboutir  une nouvelle certification en ordre dispers de lappareil.  ce propos, Dan Elwell, le chef intrimaire de la FAA, a dclar que  le seul calendrier est de sassurer que lavion est sr avant de voler , prcisant que  chaque pays devrait prendre sa propre dcision  pour les autorisations de remise en service, selon son propre agenda. Des reprsentants de l'Union europenne et du Canada ont par exemple assur qu'ils n'autoriseraient pas les 737 Max  redcoller tant quils nauraient pas procd  des rvisions indpendantes.

Cette attitude devrait probablement marquer la fin du processus habituel de certification des avions commerciaux qui jusquici tait bas sur la rciprocit : quand la FAA donnait son feu vert, les autres rgulateurs lui embotaient le pas. La trentaine de pays qui ont particip  ce sommet sont dautant moins enclins  se prcipiter que la FAA a reconnu que Boeing ne lui avait toujours pas soumis pour valuation la mise  jour pourtant annonce en grande pompe en mars dernier du MCAS, le systme de stabilisation en vol qui doit permettre dviter un dcrochage du 737 MAX. Certains pays, comme la Chine pourraient se montrer trs exigeants, ne serait-ce qu cause de la guerre commerciale qui oppose actuellement Pkin aux Etats-Unis.

En marge de cette runion, il faut signaler que le Syndicat national des pilotes de ligne dAir France a de son ct exhort lAgence europenne de la scurit arienne  faire preuve de  transparence et dindpendance  parce que  les seuls points de vue de Boeing et de la FAA ne sauraient suffire . Il est encore trop tt pour dterminer si le 737 Max ncessitera une formation sur simulateur pour les pilotes, ce qui demeure une option que certains pays comme le Canada pourraient exiger. Mais tout dabord, les organismes de rglementation doivent valuer les changements apports au logiciel de Boeing. Un groupe d'experts de la FAA qui conseille l'agence sur la formation des pilotes a publi un rapport prliminaire en avril, concluant que les sances de simulation n'taient pas ncessaires pour le 737 Max. Le rapport n'tait pas dfinitif et l'agence n'a pas pris de dcision.

Linterdiction de vol prolonge des 737 MAX risque daffecter lourdement les comptes de Boeing. Lavionneur devra ddommager les compagnies ariennes possdant lun des 737 MAX livrs avant linterdiction mondiale de vol. Il devra aussi soccuper de ses autres clients, notamment du manque  gagner quils accusent  cause du retard de livraison des 737 MAX dj commands qui devaient tre livrs depuis le 13 mars dernier. Un mois aprs le dbut de limmobilisation des 737 MAX, Boeing a annonc une premire ardoise de 1 milliard de dollars et il devra bientt faire face aux actions en justice intentes par les familles des victimes des deux accidents. Des spcialistes du secteur estiment dailleurs que  les malheurs du 737 MAX vont coter des milliards au constructeur amricain qui va avoir des problmes de cash et devra mobiliser toutes ses nergies pour rsoudre cette affaire . 

Source : Bloomberg, AFP

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous : Boeing mrite-t-il tout ce qui lui arrive ?

 ::fleche::  L'avionneur amricain pourra-t-il sortir indemne de cette affaire ?

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que Pkin puisse utiliser cette affaire comme moyen de pression pour obtenir des concessions de la part de ladministration Trump dans le cadre du bras de fer commercial qui les oppose ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  tats-Unis : des procureurs fdraux cherchent  savoir si Boeing a fourni des informations incompltes ou trompeuses sur son 737 Max
 ::fleche::  Boeing admet que les simulateurs du 737 Max n'ont pas reproduit fidlement ce qu'tait le vol sans MCAS, selon un rapport
 ::fleche::  Boeing 737 MAX, pourquoi une mise  jour logicielle ne peut pas compenser son dfaut de conception, Gregory Travis suggre une rvision du design
 ::fleche::  Faisant face  des questions pointues, le PDG de Boeing refuse d'admettre les dfauts du design du 737 Max et continue d'incriminer les pilotes

----------


## 23JFK

La "carrire" du 737MAX pour le transport de voyageurs est termine, son seul avenir encore possible est dans le fret.

----------


## Madmac

> La "carrire" du 737MAX pour le transport de voyageurs est termine, son seul avenir encore possible est dans le fret.


Je ne crois que beaucoup de pilote seront tent par l'exprience.  moins de modifier le gouvernail de profondeur de ces avions, leur futur sera en pice dtach.

----------


## Madmac

> C'est quand mme dingue cette histoire...
> 
> La stabilit globale de l'appareil est impact par le surpoids des nouveaux moteurs, au lieu de revoir la conception de l'ensemble de l'appareil, Boeing a dcid de juste rajouter un programme informatique pour compenser...
> La lourdeur des moteurs, provoque des dcrochages plus souvent de l'appareil.
> Donc ils ont rajout un systme informatique pour dtecter quand l'appareil va bientt dcrocher.
> En cas d'activation de ce systme, a fait piquer l'appareil sans avertir les pilotes (sauf si option achete...).
> 
> Comment cette version a pu tre certifie ?
> Et le pire c'est qu'il y a que 2 sondes qui dtectent si l'appareil va dcrocher... 
> On aurait pu penser que dans l'aviation la redondance informatique est la priorit, ils auraient pu mettre 4 ou 6 sondes pour compenser la dfaillance d'une sonde.


Ce n'est pas ce que j'ai lu sur les mdias anglophones. En ajoutant de moteur plus gros, ils ont modifier l'effet de levier que les moteurs ont sur l'avion (Le 737 avait t dessin pour des moteurs plus long, mais plus prt des ailes ), ce qui fait que l'avion lve du nez quand les moteurs sont  pleins gaz. Et pour empirer les choses les ailes du gouvernail de profondeurs sont trop petite pour compenser. Donc pousser le manche ne permet pas de compenser. Pour palier au problme Boeing ont install un systme lectronique automatiquement qui rduit les gaz des moteurs.

Mais pour des raisons de marketing , le 737 MAX a t vendu comme un avion qui ne ncessitait dentranement des pilotes. Contrairement au nouveau Airbus. Les pilotes qui pilotaient ces avions ignoraient tous du mcanisme de compensation.

Donc je vous laisse imagin la panique d'un pilote quand mystrieusement les moteurs de votre avion se mettent  ralentir et que votre avion pique du nez sans raison apparente. Et comme le premier rflexe d'un pilote est de pousser les gaz pour compenser le ralentissement des moteurs. l'avion dbutait un cycle de yo-yo infernal finissant par un crash.

----------


## el_slapper

> La "carrire" du 737MAX pour le transport de voyageurs est termine, son seul avenir encore possible est dans le fret.


Pas forcment, hein, une fois tout remis  plat, cet avion magnifique pourra repartir de plus belle(ou pas, suivant ce que donnera la mise  plat). Ca reste un avion comptitif, trs peu gourmand en carburant, dot d'une autonomie suprieur  ses concurrents directs( l'exception du russe MS21, pas encore qualifi). Mais oui, il s'est mang un sacr pain dans la tronche. Ca a beau tre un bel avion - et rentable - et sur, paradoxalement,  par ce souci de pilotage automatique - a reste un avion sur lequel on a plant des moteurs, et pas des moteurs autour desquels on a dessin un avion(comme l'A220 ou le MS21). L'histoire de l'aviation a souvent donn un avantage aux avions dessin autour de leur(s) moteur(s). Le A320neo a t redessin pour ses nouveaux moteurs. Les Ejets d'Embraer ont carrment t compltement repenss pour cette nouvelle gnration de moteurs.

Et a manque aux MAX. Ca ne suffit pas  en faire de mauvais avions, mais l'impact de la dcision d'aller au plus rapide n'est pas encore mesur. Une fois qu'il sera pleinement mesur, il sera possible de savoir quelles seront les consquences.

Mais de toutes faons, il faut bien voir que mme si Airbus augmente ses cadences(qui sont dj au maximum, en fait) et que Comac et Irkut tournent  plein rgime(alors que le C919 et le MS21 ne sont pas encore qualifis), a ne suffira pas pour remplacer les B737MAX. Donc ils revoleront -  moins que le trafic arien ne s'effondre.

----------


## Kapeutini

Finalement il y a comme une justice, aprs avoir jouer aux gangsters en taxant  200% nos avions ... Ce qui est malheureux ce sont les morts.

----------


## Ryu2000

> en taxant  200% nos avions ...


Les USA ont galement fait des lois pour bloquer le concorde  l'poque.
USA : comment ltat a tu le vol supersonique



> Les engins commerciaux ne se sont jamais dplacs aussi vite. Mais les vols supersoniques civils furent autrefois une ralit. De 1976  2003, les passagers presss pouvaient sauter dans un majestueux avion de ligne supersonique Concorde  laroport Heathrow de Londres et arriver  New York au bout de trois pauvres heures. Essayez de faire la mme chose avec un vieux et ennuyant Boeing 747, vous en aurez pour au moins 7 ou 8 heures.
> (...)
> Vous pouvez remercier la FAA pour la mdiocrit persistante du transport arien. En 1973, en plein milieu damples dveloppements du transport arien, la FAA a bizarrement dcid dinterdire les vols supersoniques au-dessus des tats-Unis. Pourquoi ? Lorsquun avion se dplace plus vite que la vitesse du son, il gnre des ondes de choc toutes compresses en un seul  bang supersonique  extrmement fort. La FAA et dautres activistes civils se sont inquits des potentiels dommages que ces vols supersoniques pourraient causer sur lenvironnement ou les infrastructures civiles.

----------


## el_slapper

> Finalement il y a comme une justice, aprs avoir jouer aux gangsters en taxant  200% nos avions ... Ce qui est malheureux ce sont les morts.


Oui, Trump a bien plomb le programme srie C (dj bien affaibli par des prix trop levs et la guerre des prix mene, il fut un temps, par Airbus). Mais mme sans compter cette histoire de MAX  problme, a restait une erreur stratgique : a a pouss Bombardier dans les bras d'Airbus(pour profiter de l'usine d'assemblage de Mobile, Alabama), et contraint Boeing  chercher des partenariats plus risqus(Embraer est en pleine forme et le partenariat est bien lger, quand  Antonov, c'est devenu un constructeur trs secondaire).

Pour rappel, Air France a plein de Boeing 777 dans sa flotte. Ce n'est pas un hasard. https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_...d%27Air_France

----------


## Jonathan

*Boeing prvoyait d'attendre trois ans avant de rsoudre son problme d'alerte de scurit sur le 737 Max*
*selon des lgislateurs amricains*

Deux lgislateurs amricains  savoir Peter DeFazio (Oregon) et Rick Larsen (Washington), ont dclar vendredi dernier que _Boeing Co._ avait prvu de retarder de trois ans la rsolution d'une alerte de non-fonctionnement de son appareil 737 _Max_ et que la socit avait finalement dcid d'acclrer le processus uniquement aprs le premier des deux accidents mortels impliquant des avions _Max_. Il faut peut-tre prciser que les 2 lgislateurs dirigent un comit de la Chambre qui enqute sur les collisions et sur la rglementation de Boeing par la Federal Aviation Administration (FAA).

En 2017, Boeing a dcouvert de manire inattendue que l'un des indicateurs d'avertissement de son plus rcent avion  raction 737 _Max_ ne fonctionnait pas. La socit avait ralis que cet indicateur tait li aux crans AOA, qui affichent des lectures de capteurs individuels. Aprs avoir dcouvert ce problme de scurit, lentreprise aurait d accorder la priorit  la rsolution du dysfonctionnement de lalerte le plus rapidement possible, mais ce ntait pas le cas. Au lieu de cela, Boeing a procd  un examen interne et a jug lalerte de dsaccord AOA non-cruciale. Ce n'est qu'aprs les dclarations des lgislateurs, qu'un porte-parole de la socit a avou que la compagnie avait initialement prvu de corriger ce dysfonctionnement lorsqu'elle commencerait  proposer un nouveau modle plus grand du _Max_ aux compagnies ariennes en 2020.


Il faut prciser qu'il s'agit d'une fonction appele _angle dattaque_ ou _alerte AoA_, conue pour avertir les pilotes lorsque des capteurs fournissent des informations incorrectes sur la hauteur du nez de l'avion. Il semblerait donc que cette fonctionnalit ait mal fonctionn lors des vols _Lion Air_ et _Ethiopian Airlines_. Les 2 avions se sont crass, faisant 346 morts. Pour l'heure, on ne sait pas si les crashs auraient pu tre vit si l'alerte AoA avait bien fonctionn, mais toujours est-il que ce n'est qu'aprs le premier de ces crashs survenu en octobre dernier, que la socit Boeing s'est rendu compte de l'importance de rgler au plus vite ce dysfonctionnement dont elle connaissait l'existence depuis un an dj. 

Boeing n'a inform la FAA au sujet de ce dysfonctionnement qu'un mois aprs le premier crash c'est--dire en novembre 2018 et l'affaire avait ensuite t transmise  un comit d'examen de la FAA, qui l'avait alors considre comme tant un faible risque. DeFazio et Larsen ont crit  Boeing et  la FAA, pour demander pourquoi il avait fallu plus d'un an  la compagnie pour dire  l'agence de scurit et aux compagnies ariennes que la fonctionnalit prsentait un dysfonctionnement _Max_.

Gordon Johndroe, le porte-parole de la socit a dclar :  Nous avons chou dans la mise en uvre de l'alerte AoA Disagree et prenons des mesures pour remdier  ces problmes afin qu'ils ne se reproduisent plus. Tous les jets Max actuels seront dots de lalerte comme quipement standard et les avions nouvellement construits lauront aussi. 

Boeing est entrain d'optimiser son logiciel appel _MCAS_, de manire  ce qu'il se fie aux lectures de deux capteurs au lieu d'un, et qu'il soit plus facile pour les pilotes de grer la situation en cas de dysfonctionnement. On ne sait pas encore combien de temps mettra la FAA pour approuver ces modifications, mais jusqu' ce que cela soit fait, les avions Max de Boeing sont clous au sol depuis dj le mois de mars de cette anne.

Source : Los Angeles Times

Et vous ?

 ::fleche::  Quel commentaire faites-vous de ces nouvelles rvlations ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que Boeing sera poursuivi en justice pour ces crashs ?

Voir aussi :

 ::fleche::  Boeing 737 MAX, pourquoi une mise  jour logicielle ne peut pas compenser son dfaut de conception, Gregory Travis suggre une rvision du design
 ::fleche::  Boeing croyait que le voyant d'alerte de dsaccord AOA tait une caractristique standard sur le 737 Max alors qu'il tait factur en option
 ::fleche::  Un bogue informatique avait contraint le Boeing 787  tre redmarr tous les 248 jours pour viter une interruption totale du systme lectrique

----------


## pierre-y

Boeing c'est tir une sacre balle dans le pieds avec cette affaire.

----------


## el_slapper

Boeing n'en mourra pas, ils se font trop de maille sur les 787. Mais les dividendes verss aux actionnaires vont prendre un sacr coup, et a risque de secouer.

----------


## Jonathan

*Le chef de la division commerciale de Boeing prsente ses excuses  l'endroit de sa clientle*
*pour les dcs survenus lors des crashs des 737 Max*

Depuis quelque temps dj, Boeing traverse une priode assez difficile surtout depuis que ses avions 737 Max sont clous au sol  cause d'un dysfonctionnement qui aurait t  l'origine de 2 crashs entranant la mort de 346 personnes. Pour la petite histoire, lorsque Boeing sort ses avions 737 MAX, il s'agissait d'une riposte  son concurrent _Airbus_, qui venait de sortir une version amliore de lA320 baptise A320neo. C'est  la sortie des 737 MAX qu'est apparu le MCAS (Maneuvering Characteristics Augmentation System), un systme automatis conu pour empcher lavion de dcrocher.

En 2017, Boeing a dcouvert de manire inattendue que l'un des indicateurs d'avertissement du 737 Max ne fonctionnait pas. La socit avait ralis que cet indicateur tait li aux crans AOA, qui affichent des lectures de capteurs individuels. A ce moment, l'entreprise n'avait pas jug urgent de rapidement rsoudre ce dysfonctionnement et ne prvoyait de le faire qu'en 2020, lorsqu'elle proposera un nouveau modle plus grand du Max aux compagnies ariennes. Cette ngligence, si on peut l'appeler ainsi, aurait donc t  l'origine de 2 crashs pour un total de 346 morts : le premier tait celui du Lion Air 737 Max en octobre 2018 et le second celui d'Ethiopian Air 737 Max, en mars 2019.


Les critiques accusent Boeing de ne pas avoir test suffisamment un systme utilisant un seul capteur pour dterminer si le 737 risquait de dcrocher et d'avoir omis d'informer et de former de manire adquate les pilotes. Ce n'est qu'aprs le premier crash que la socit Boeing s'est rendue compte de l'importance de rgler au plus vite ce dysfonctionnement dont elle connaissait l'existence depuis un an dj. Depuis le mois de mars de cette anne, les autorits responsables des transports ariens aux tats-Unis, dans l'Union europenne et en Chine, ont dcid d'interdire de vol les 737 MAX de Boeing jusqu' ce que la socit rsolve le problme. Et ce n'est que lundi dernier qu'un dirigeant de Boeing prsente enfin ses excuses.

C'est lors d'une confrence de presse donne lundi dernier que Kevin McAllister, chef de la division commerciale de Boeing, a prsent ses excuses pour les crashs des avions 737 MAX ayant cot la vie  346 personnes. Il a fait savoir que la socit dplore les pertes en vies humaines et qu'elle ferait tout afin que les avions 737 MAX soient remis en service en toute scurit. Une sortie qui ressemblait plus  une manuvre pour regagner la confiance des passagers, des pilotes et des rgulateurs. McAllister a dclar qu'un correctif prvu pour le logiciel anti-dcrochage utiliserait deux capteurs, mais il n'a pas encore soumis sa proposition aux rgulateurs, qui ont clou l'avion  la terre indfiniment.

Voici la dclaration de McAllister :  Nous sommes vraiment dsols des pertes en vies humaines rsultant de ces accidents tragiques. Nos penses et nos prires vont  leurs familles. Notre priorit est de tout faire pour que cet avion soit remis en service en toute scurit. C'est un moment crucial pour nous tous. Nous sommes trs confiants que les trois couches de protection que nous prvoyons avec la mise  jour logicielle empcheront qu'une telle situation ne se reproduise .

Source : Le chef de la division commerciale de Boeing 

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Ces excuses vous semblent elles sincres ?
 ::fleche::  Qu'est-ce qui explique qu'il ait fallu attendre si longtemps pour s'excuser ?

*Voir aussi :* 

 ::fleche::  Boeing 737 MAX, pourquoi une mise  jour logicielle ne peut pas compenser son dfaut de conception, Gregory Travis suggre une rvision du design
 ::fleche::  Boeing croyait que le voyant d'alerte de dsaccord AOA tait une caractristique standard sur le 737 Max alors qu'il tait factur en option
 ::fleche::  Boeing prvoyait d'attendre trois ans avant de rsoudre son problme d'alerte de scurit sur le 737 Max selon des lgislateurs amricains

----------


## marsupial

Concevoir un avion demande des comptences que je n'ai pas. Mais concevoir un avion sr devrait faire partie du cahier des charges. Les excuses font un peu court pour 346 vies perdues. Je pense qu'il s'agit de la raison pour laquelle des familles de l' Ethiopian airlines ont port plainte : pour connatre la vrit.

----------


## NBoulfroy

Ce que j'en pense ? C'est pas trop tt !

Pour des excuses sincres, il faudrait que ce soit le PDG de _Boeing_ qui les prononce et non un employ de la socit. Il a quand mme tran dans la boue les pilotes en les accusant d'avoir t  l'origine des accidents alors que c'est son produit qui est dfectueux par appt du gain. Le PDG a pour rle d'endosser la responsabilit de l'entreprise quand cela est ncessaire, et non se la couler douce et prononcer de fausses accusations sans preuve.

Boeing, comme tout constructeur de produit a forte valeur ajoute et soumis  un march hautement concurrentiel a mis du temps parce qu'ils ne voulaient pas subir des consquences assez importantes : perte en cotation, dbut de mise en place d'indemnit pour les politiques (les ngociations), mauvaise image de l'entreprise (cf. les tlphones _Samsung_ qui prenaient feu et / ou explosaient mme si, en ralit, c'est le _dreamliner_ qui tait responsable dans le cas des avions  cause d'une diffrence de pressurisation de l'appareil par rapport aux standards et oui, c'est un avion _Boeing_).

Bref, tout a, c'est qu'une histoire d'argent et cela ne m'tonne pas.

----------


## pierre-y

Je trouve a compltement dplac alors que visiblement boeing connaissait les problme et n'a rien fait. Et franchement a fait une belle jambe a ceux qui se sont crach ces excuses  la noix.

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Un employ de Boeing : je ne mettrais pas ma famille dans un avion Max*
*A un moment o le 737 Max a une mauvaise presse*

Pendant que les avions 737 Max de lavionneur amricain Boeing restent clous au sol aprs leur interdiction de vol suite aux deux accidents mortels qui ont entrain la mort de 346 personnes, un employ de la compagnie dpeint lambiance qui prvaut en ce moment dans lentreprise. En sadressant sous couvert danonymat  The Candy, Mike & Todd Show, lemploy que le groupe dopinion a surnomm Stuart et qui travaille plus avec le modle 777X, quavec le 737 Max qui fait lobjet de controverse depuis plusieurs mois, a dclar quil ne laisserait pas sa famille monter dans un avion Max en ce moment. Voici ce quil a dclar :

 Je pense  mes enfants,  ma femme et  ce qu'ils reprsentent pour moi, mais ma carrire compte aussi beaucoup pour moi .  Si je devais aller  ces vols d'essai, je le ferais. Est-ce que j'enverrais ma famille sur un vol maintenant ? Non. Pas dans un million d'annes , a-t-il ajout.

Pour rappel, Boeing continue de chercher une solution aux problmes logiciels qui sont  l'origine de deux accidents mortels en lespace de moins dun an. Les critiques accusent Boeing de ne pas avoir test suffisamment son systme utilisant un seul capteur pour dterminer si le 737 risquait de dcrocher et d'avoir omis d'informer et de former de manire adquate les pilotes. Lavionneur avait mme cru que les pilotes de ses clients navaient pas besoin de formation supplmentaire  celle quils avaient eue sur le 737 initial puisque le Boeing 737 Max est une mise  jour du 737 de dpart. Par ailleurs, les responsables de Boeing ne croyaient pas galement que les pilotes avaient besoin de connatre lexistence de leur nouveau logiciel incorpor au 737 Max. Ce n'est qu'aprs le premier crash que la socit Boeing s'est rendue compte de l'importance de rgler au plus vite ce dysfonctionnement dont elle connaissait l'existence depuis un an dj.


A lorigine du problme actuel de Boeing, il y a un indicateur d'avertissement qui a t depuis dfaillant. En effet, en 2017, Boeing a dcouvert que l'un des indicateurs d'avertissement du 737 Max ne fonctionnait pas. La socit avait ralis que cet indicateur tait li aux crans AOA, qui affichent des lectures de capteurs individuels. A ce moment, l'entreprise n'avait pas jug urgent de rapidement rsoudre ce dysfonctionnement et ne prvoyait de le faire qu'en 2020, lorsqu'elle proposera un nouveau modle de son Max  ces clients. Cette ngligence, si on peut l'appeler ainsi, aurait donc t  l'origine de 2 crashs pour un total de 346 morts : le premier tait celui du Lion Air 737 Max en octobre 2018 et le second celui d'Ethiopian Air 737 Max, en mars 2019.

Pendant que l'entreprise s'efforce de trouver une solution aux problmes logiciels qui sont  l'origine de deux accidents mortels, Kevin McAllister, chef de la division commerciale de Boeing, a prsent ses excuses pour les crashs des avions 737 MAX, lors dune confrence de presse donne lundi dernier. Il a galement promis qu'un correctif prvu pour le logiciel anti-dcrochage utiliserait deux capteurs, mme sil n'avait pas encore soumis cette proposition aux rgulateurs.

Selon Stuart, lactuel PDG de Boeing, Dennis Muilenburg, aurait hrit d'une srie de problmes de la direction prcdente, y compris des mauvaises relations avec les fournisseurs. Lemploy de Boeing a dit galement que les anciens dirigeants  mprisaient les ingnieurs . Stuart nest pas trs enthousiaste de son environnement de travail actuel, mais pas au point dapprouver un ventuel dpart de lactuel PDG.

Il a dclar au groupe dopinion :  La faon dont la direction fonctionne, c'est que nous ne savons jamais vraiment qui sont nos responsables parfois .  Nous sommes tellement mls que nos codes de travail, nos titres de poste, tout change. Parce qu'ils essaient de faire des progrs. Avec le Max au sol, ils font renvoyer d'autres personnes, en essayant de corriger les problmes afin d'en faire un endroit meilleur , a-t-il ajout. Stuart dcrit un moral  la baisse de faon gnrale dans toute lunit de production.  ....et le moral dans toute l'usine est  la baisse , dit-il.  On dirait que la plupart des gens avec qui je travaille ne se soucient plus de leur travail, ils sont juste l pour toucher leur salaire .

Selon The Candy, Mike & Todd Show, pendant que Boeing sefforce  trouver des solutions pour faire redcoller son 737 Max, lemploy a entendu galement des rumeurs de changements ou de mises  pied dans l'entreprise. Stuart dit que les employs reoivent des courriels tous les jours ou toutes les semaines sur les problmes auxquels Boeing fait face, certains avec des vidos de Muilenburg leur disant de garder la tte haute en parlant des accidents et d'autres problmes.

 J'essaie de voir la lumire au bout du tunnel, mais je ne pense pas que nous y parviendrons , a dit lemploy, inquiet de lissue de la tempte que traverse lentreprise actuellement.  .... punir ces avions fait du mal  tout le monde .  Quand vous allez  un programme, tout le monde court comme un poulet sans savoir quoi faire, o aller et comment rparer toute sorte derreurs avant qu'elle n'arrive , a-t-il ajout.


Depuis le mois de mars de cette anne, les autorits responsables des transports ariens aux tats-Unis, dans l'Union europenne et en Chine, ont dcid d'interdire de vol les 737 MAX de Boeing jusqu' ce que la socit rsolve le problme. Une runion organise en mai dernier  Fort Worth au Texas  linitiative de la Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) et de plusieurs autres rgulateurs mondiaux de laviation civile navait pas chang la situation. En effet, aucun calendrier fixant la date effective de retour en service des 737 MAX du groupe navait t arrt. Les rgulateurs qui ont particip  ce sommet ne se sont accords que sur un point : la ncessit de prolonger linterdiction de vol. La FAA a mme renouvel sa promesse lors de la runion de procder  un examen rigoureux de toutes les solutions proposes par Boeing pour attester du respect draconien des critres de scurit et de fiabilit exigs.

Stuart a galement voqu un problme de leadership  Boeing. En ce qui concerne les nouveaux systmes ajouts au 737 Max comme le MCAS, lemploy a dclar au groupe dopinion que les dirigeants de Boeing leur ont dj dit qu'il incombait aux compagnies qui avaient achet l'avion dinformer leurs pilotes de leur existence. Alors que les responsables de Boeing leur avaient tenu auparavant un premier discours diffrent de ce dernier.   

Voici ce que Stuart a dit  ce propos :  Tout ce que je sais, c'est que la faon dont les choses se passent en ce moment, d'aprs ce que j'ai dit  mes collgues,  beaucoup de mes responsables, c'est qu'on nous a menti .  Nous avons reu des courriels, nous avons vu les vidos, on nous a dit certaines choses comme les compagnies qui ont achet ces avions, beaucoup d'entre elles, leurs pays n'exigeaient pas qu'elles passent par le processus de vol d'essai qui devait avoir lieu , a-t-il ajout. 

Toutefois, Stuart veut continuer  faire confiance au PDG de Boeing et  d'autres dirigeants. Il a dit :  J'en ai envie .  Je veux penser que je travaille pour l'une des meilleures entreprises au monde. Je veux penser que lorsque je rentre d'un quart de travail de 10  12 heures, j'ai fait quelque chose de bien. Mais je ne sais pas parce que je vois les mensonges. Ils reviennent sur tout ce qu'ils nous ont dit. C'est donc trs difficile pour moi de me sentir bien dans tout a .

Stuart garde galement confiance en ses collgues avec qui il travaille tous les jours. Mais il reste nerveux  propos des 737 Max de Boeing.  Je vais tre honnte, je fais confiance  mon entreprise, je fais confiance  mes collgues, je n'aurais aucun problme  monter dans cet avion moi-mme , a-t-il dit  The Candy, Mike & Todd Show. Il a ajout :  Je ne sais pas si j'y mettrais ma famille. Mais je n'aurais jamais de problme  le faire parce que j'ai confiance en ceux avec qui je travaille .

Quant  la socit Boeing, elle est en train de mettre  jour son logiciel pour faire voler  nouveau son 737 Max, aprs que la FAA aura fini de passer au peigne fin toutes les solutions que proposera Boeing pour rsoudre la crise actuelle. 

Source : The Candy, Mike et Todd Show

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Et vous, monteriez-vous volontiers dans un 737 Max ds son redcollage ? Pourquoi ? 

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  Le calvaire de Boeing continue malgr le sommet mondial organis par la FAA, pour discuter du cas des 737 Max toujours interdits de vol
 ::fleche::  Boeing prvoyait d'attendre trois ans avant de rsoudre son problme d'alerte de scurit sur le 737 Max, selon des lgislateurs amricains
 ::fleche::  Boeing croyait que le voyant d'alerte de dsaccord AOA tait une caractristique standard sur le 737 Max, alors qu'il tait factur en option
 ::fleche::  Boeing 737 MAX, pourquoi une mise  jour logicielle ne peut pas compenser son dfaut de conception, Gregory Travis suggre une rvision du design

----------


## andry.aime

Aujourd'hui mme, j'ai lu que IAG (British Airways et Iberia) a sign une lettre d'intention en vu de l'acquisition de 200 Boeing 737 Max dont la premire livraison serait en 2023.

----------


## NBoulfroy

Ce que j'en pense ? C'est alarmant pour les employs de la socit qui vont probablement trinquer, comme d'habitude, pour que les pontes aient leur parachute dore & cie.

Le pire tant que le PDG actuel se justifie en disant "c'est pas moi mais mes prdcesseurs" sauf que quand tu dis durant les confrences de presse, avant la mise en vidence de la dfaillance de l'entreprise, que c'est la faute des pilotes et non de Boeing, faut peut tre pas pousser grand-mre dans les orties.

Il doit engager sa responsabilit au nom de la socit car comme le dit le PDG de la banque dans _Margin Call_ : "Je suis pay gracieusement parce que c'est moi qui reprsente la socit quand un problme survient et c'est  moi de trouver des solutions". Au final, je me dis que ce PDG est plus srieux et honnte que bon nombre des dirigeants actuels des firmes actuellement.




> Aujourd'hui mme, j'ai lu que IAG (_British Airways_ et _Iberia_) a sign une lettre d'intention en vu de l'acquisition de 200 Boeing 737 Max dont la premire livraison serait en 2023.


Je suis pas rassur ... Bon bah, je bannie ces compagnies de ma liste (il y avait dj _Ryan Air_).

----------


## yvslms

Lexcs dans les mesures d'assistance et de scurit devient vite contre productif.
Si le dispositif anti dcrochage n'avais pas t install sur les deux vols Max qui se sont crashs, passagers et quipages seraient encore en vie.
Le crash du Rio/Paris est galement typique : les quipages en viennent  ragir davantage en informaticiens qu'en pilotes et en oublient des rflexes parfois lmentaires...
C'est vrai dans d'autres domaines et cela donne  rflchir.

----------


## Ryu2000

> IAG (British Airways et Iberia) a sign une lettre d'intention en vu de l'acquisition de 200 Boeing 737 Max


Le logiciel va tre mis  jour, l'avion sera beaucoup plus sr.
Cette commande peut redonner confiance dans ce modle.




> Je suis pas rassur ...


Les vrais rfrences aronautiques  :8-): 




> Si le dispositif anti dcrochage n'avais pas t install sur les deux vols Max qui se sont crashs, passagers et quipages seraient encore en vie.


Si les pilotes avaient t mieux form sur le modle, les avions ne se seraient pas crash.

----------


## NBoulfroy

> Le logiciel va tre mis  jour, l'avion sera beaucoup plus sr.
> Cette commande peut redonner confiance dans ce modle.
> 
> Les vrais rfrences aronautiques 
> 
> Si les pilotes avaient t mieux form sur le modle, les avions ne se seraient pas crash.


Le problme tant que les consommateurs ont retenu que ce modle d'avion a un problme, comme les _Airbus_ avec la sonde pour Rio / Paris. C'est bte mais ce genre de tragdie reste trs longtemps dans les mmoires et les compagnies risquent de rechigner  acheter des Boeing de ce modle avant quelques temps, pour que cette histoire se tasse.

Cela dpasse le cadre des formations : une scurit intgre en option d'un appareil comme un avion, c'est un rel et srieux problme. Sans compter les maladresses par les quipes dirigeantes, les managers et certains ingnieurs.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le problme tant que les consommateurs ont retenu que ce modle d'avion a un problme


Je pense que a intresse beaucoup moins les gens que vous le pensez.
L on est dans un topic qui est mis  jour trs souvent, donc c'est super prsent pour nous.

Mais la plupart des gens s'en foutent...
Et de toute faon l'important c'est de rassurer les compagnies ariennes vu que ce sont elles qui achtent les avions.
Je ne crois pas que quand on achte un billet d'avion on connait le modle de l'avion qui sera utilis, donc les passagers ne peuvent pas viter ce modle,  moins qu'ils vitent toutes les compagnies qui en ont 1. (mais ce serait un peu overkill)




> Cela dpasse le cadre des formations : une scurit intgre en option d'un appareil comme un avion, c'est un rel et srieux problme.


Il faudrait retrouver la source, mais au tout dbut, les articles disaient que ce problme taient dj arriv sur des vols et que les pilotes avaient russi  viter le crash, parce qu'ils connaissaient le truc.
Les pilotes des 737 Max qui se sont crash ne comprenaient pas trs bien ce qu'il ce passait, ils ne savaient pas exactement quoi faire, si ils avaient t mieux form sur ce scnario ils auraient pu viter le crash.

C'est Boeing qui a mal fait son job d'information.

----------


## andry.aime

> Le logiciel va tre mis  jour, l'avion sera beaucoup plus sr.
> Cette commande peut redonner confiance dans ce modle.


Pas moi en tout cas, tant que possible, je ne mettrai pas mes pieds dans ces modles.



> Si les pilotes avaient t mieux form sur le modle, les avions ne se seraient pas crash.


Si je ne me trompe pas, je pense avoir lu que mme informs, les pilotes n'auraient pas eu le temps de suivre les procdures avant que l'avion se crashait (il y a 3 ou 4 manuvres  faire). Ce n'est pas simplement un problme de formation, mais de l'avion lui mme.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> C'est Boeing qui a mal fait son job d'information. tout court


C'est ds la conception de l'avion que Boeing s'est merd. S'ils n'avaient pas coll des racteurs trop gros pour cet avion, s'ils avaient mis assez de circuits d'alarme, s'ils avaient vit de mettre des quipements en option alors qu'ils auraient d tre obligatoires, s'ils avaient correctement form les pilotes et inform les compagnies, ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> es pilotes n'auraient pas eu le temps de suivre les procdures avant que l'avion crachait (il y a 3 ou 4 manuvres  faire).


Ouais ben si ils avaient plus travaill ce scnario, ils auraient largement eu le temps de sauver la situation.
Mais ils se sont perdus dans le manuel, ils n'ont pas compris ce qu'il se passait (une boite noire indique a, il me semble).
Les voyants devaient mal informer sur la situation.

Comment vous faites pour viter de prendre un 737 Max ?

----------


## NBoulfroy

> Ouais ben si ils avaient plus travaill ce scnario, ils auraient largement eu le temps de sauver la situation.
> Mais ils se sont perdus dans le manuel, ils n'ont pas compris ce qu'il se passait (une boite noire indique a, il me semble).
> Les voyants devaient mal informer sur la situation.
> 
> Comment vous faites pour viter de prendre un 737 Max ?


On ne peut pas non plus tout savoir du bout des doigts et l'automatisation des avions (techniquement, maintenant, un avion peut dcoller et atterrir sans l'intervention de l'humain). A un moment, certes l'erreur humaine est prsente mais il faudrait avant tout parler de l'origine qui a caus a et on sait qu'un nombre important de pilotes ont demand une explication de tout a sauf que le constructeur a prfr ne rien faire. _Boeing_ aurai du prvoir la chose aprs la dcouverte du problme et non juste dire "on corrige a sur le prochain modle". a donnera une leon  l'entreprise et aux acteurs du secteurs pour viter que cela ne se reproduise.

Pour le moment, il est simple d'viter de prendre un _737 Max_. Aprs, il suffit juste d'y aller par limination de toute vidence. _Air France_ tourne principalement  coup d'_Airbus_ de mmoire donc on a pas trop de risque, par contre je ne sais pas pour les autres compagnies importantes. Hlas, si on veut faire un long courrier, il est invitable de devoir prendre un _Boeing_ (le 747 est plus frquent que l'_A380_, c'est indniable mais l, on part dans une problmatique qui dpasse le cas du _737_).

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Nos penses et nos prires (.../...)


En amricain, a veut dire : "on doit faire semblant de s'excuser, mais on a pas envie, alors on va faire une pirouette qui fait rfrence  la forte religiosit de notre peuple".




> C'est ds la conception de l'avion que Boeing s'est merd. S'ils n'avaient pas coll des racteurs trop gros pour cet avion, s'ils avaient mis assez de circuits d'alarme, s'ils avaient vit de mettre des quipements en option alors qu'ils auraient d tre obligatoires, s'ils avaient correctement form les pilotes et inform les compagnies, ...


Les moteurs trop gros, a se gre. Par de l'lectronique. Qui est parfaitement au point, d'ailleurs. Ce sont les afficheurs qui restituent l'information qui ont merd(parce-qu'en option, et pour des raisons de formation, en effet).




> (.../...)
> Pour le moment, il est simple d'viter de prendre un _737 Max_. Aprs, il suffit juste d'y aller par limination de toute vidence. _Air France_ tourne principalement  coup d'_Airbus_ de mmoire donc on a pas trop de risque, par contre je ne sais pas pour les autres compagnies importantes. Hlas, si on veut faire un long courrier, il est invitable de devoir prendre un _Boeing_ (le 747 est plus frquent que l'_A380_, c'est indniable mais l, on part dans une problmatique qui dpasse le cas du _737_).


Pourquoi veux-tu viter les autres Boeing? Les 767, 777, 787, ainsi que les gnrations prcdentes de 737(respectivement surnommes _Jurassic_ pour les 100 et 200, _Classic_ pour les 300-400-500, et _New Generation_ pour les 600-700-800-900) ont tous fait preuve de leur fiabilit  travers les annes, voire les dcennies. Les 747 sont eux en voie de disparition(pour la mme raison que les 380 et 340 : de nos jours, a n'est plus raisonnable de faire un avion  4 moteurs). Seuls les MAX posent problme, pour des raisons spcifiques  cette famille d'avions. D'ailleurs, Air France a un paquet de 777 qui vont  des distances o les Airbus ne vont pas(enfin, sauf les 350XWB, mais bon, il ne s'en est pas fabriqu des masses, il faudra attendre encore un peu - et les 340, mais ce sont des merdes aux couts d'exploitations insupportables). Et le 777 est fiable(sauf quand on lui tire des missiles dessus ou quand le pilote devient fou, mais c'est pas la faute de l'avion).

Les Boeing non-MAX sont parfaitement fiables(et les MAX devraient l'tre tout autant quand ils auront rgl ce merdier infme - par contre, combien de temps a va leur prendre???).

----------


## NBoulfroy

> En amricain, a veut dire : "on doit faire semblant de s'excuser, mais on a pas envie, alors on va faire une pirouette qui fait rfrence  la forte religiosit de notre peuple".
> 
> Les moteurs trop gros, a se gre. Par de l'lectronique. Qui est parfaitement au point, d'ailleurs. Ce sont les afficheurs qui restituent l'information qui ont merd(parce-qu'en option, et pour des raisons de formation, en effet).
> 
> Pourquoi veux-tu viter les autres Boeing? Les 767, 777, 787, ainsi que les gnrations prcdentes de 737(respectivement surnommes _Jurassic_ pour les 100 et 200, _Classic_ pour les 300-400-500, et _New Generation_ pour les 600-700-800-900) ont tous fait preuve de leur fiabilit  travers les annes, voire les dcennies. Les 747 sont eux en voie de disparition(pour la mme raison que les 380 et 340 : de nos jours, a n'est plus raisonnable de faire un avion  4 moteurs). Seuls les MAX posent problme, pour des raisons spcifiques  cette famille d'avions. D'ailleurs, Air France a un paquet de 777 qui vont  des distances o les Airbus ne vont pas(enfin, sauf les 350XWB, mais bon, il ne s'en est pas fabriqu des masses, il faudra attendre encore un peu - et les 340, mais ce sont des merdes aux couts d'exploitations insupportables). Et le 777 est fiable(sauf quand on lui tire des missiles dessus ou quand le pilote devient fou, mais c'est pas la faute de l'avion).
> 
> Les Boeing non-MAX sont parfaitement fiables(et les MAX devraient l'tre tout autant quand ils auront rgl ce merdier infme - par contre, combien de temps a va leur prendre???).


Je ne remettais pas en question les autres modles de l'entreprise (d'o la digression non voulue  propos des _Boeing_ 747).

----------


## sergio_is_back

> Ouais ben si ils avaient plus travaill ce scnario, ils auraient largement eu le temps de sauver la situation.
> Mais ils se sont perdus dans le manuel, ils n'ont pas compris ce qu'il se passait (une boite noire indique a, il me semble).
> Les voyants devaient mal informer sur la situation.


Le problme est que la ou les sondes d'incidence, au nombre de deux il me semble (ou trois en option d'aprs ce que j'ai lu), donnaient des informations errones au systme MCAS qui prend le contrle des gouvernes de profondeur lorsqu'il "pense" dtecter un risque de dcrochage... Ce systme est prioritaire sur les commandes des pilotes (et oui  tout vouloir informatiser !) de plus les voyants signalant l'activation du MCAS sont en option aussi (pour deux ampoules a fait radin) donc les pilotes ne pouvaient pas savoir que le MCAS s'tait activ et le dsactiver (si c'est possible et pour l'instant l'histoire ne le dit pas)... De plus la formation tait plutt "un peu lgre" pour un avion qui si il s'appelle encore "737" est compltement diffrent du 737 d'origine (beaucoup plus informatis, commandes numrique plus complexes, comportement en vol diffrent etc...), donc je suis pas sur que dans ces conditions les accidents auraient pu tre vits !




> Comment vous faites pour viter de prendre un 737 Max ?


Pour l'instant la question ne se pose pas : Ils sont tous clous au sol !!!!

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Pour l'instant la question ne se pose pas : Ils sont tous clous au sol !!!!


Pour le reste, il y a des sites genre : https://fr.flightaware.com qui permettent d'avoir tous les dtails d'un vol, y compris l'avion utilis

----------


## Christian Olivier

*Boeing a tellement de 737 Max immobiliss et en attente de rvision quil utilise le parking de ses employs*
*Pour stocker les avions*

Vous vous souvenez peut-tre que, suite  un problme de capteurs dfectueux affectant le systme de contrle de vol du jet 737 Max de Boeing, ce modle davions est interdit de vol depuis le 13 mars dernier. Les rgulateurs mondiaux de laviation civile le jugent encore trop dangereux pour reprendre du service aprs les deux catastrophes ariennes distinctes impliquant ce modle qui ont cout la vie  346 personnes.

Les avions clous au sol doivent tre entreposs quelque part. Le site Web Bloomberg estime quil y aurait environ 500 avions 737 Max clous au sol dans le monde, dont une bonne centaine bloque  lusine Renton de Boeing qui est situe dans ltat de Washington. Dans un autre site du groupe, celui de Boeing Field qui sert de base d'essais en vol et de prparation finale, il y a tellement de 737 MAX immobiliss quune partie de lespace rserv pour le parking des employs de Boeing a d tre rquisitionne pour le stationnement des avions, comme le montre cette image publie sur le rseau social Instagram :

 
La dure de limmobilisation des 737 Max a depuis longtemps franchi le cap des 60 jours, ce qui est synonyme dun entreposage  long terme. Leur remise en service ncessitera dsormais un examen rigoureux pouvant durer des semaines. Certains experts cits par Bloomberg assurent quenviron 80 heures de travail sont ncessaires rien que pour prparer chaque avion pour le stockage et il faudrait environ 120 heures de travail supplmentaires pour remettre chacun dentre eux en tat de vol. En tout, les vrifications dentretien pourraient prendre environ 30 jours avant que le dernier des 737 stationns ne reprenne ses oprations quotidiennes si linterdiction venait  tre leve.

Le rythme des oprations de maintenance  respecter est en grande partie dtermin par des listes de contrle dtailles fournies par Boeing. Les instructions pour le  stationnement prolong , par exemple, stalent sur plus de 100 pages dans un manuel conu pour la gnration prcdente d'avions que le 737 MAX venait remplacer. Il existe des procdures distinctes pour prparer les avions selon quils seront stationns pendant une semaine, un mois, deux mois ou un an.

La gestion de lentretien des avions  une telle chelle est sans prcdent. Tim Zemanovic, prsident de Fillmore Aviation, une entreprise de Minneapolis qui se spcialise dans la maintenance des avions en fin de vie, a dclar  ce propos :  Ils ne les garent pas tout simplement et sen vont pour revenir six mois plus tard , prcisant que  quelquun doit sen occuper tous les jours .




Linterdiction de vol prolonge des 737 MAX risque daffecter lourdement les comptes de Boeing. Le cot important li au stationnement prolong et  la maintenance nest que le dbut de lexposition financire de Boeing. Lavionneur bas  Chicago devra ddommager les compagnies ariennes qui possdent lun des 737 MAX livrs avant linterdiction mondiale de vol. Il devra aussi soccuper de ses autres clients, notamment du manque  gagner quils accusent  cause du retard de livraison des 737 MAX dj commands qui devaient tre livrs depuis le 13 mars dernier.

Trois mois aprs le dbut de limmobilisation des 737 MAX, un analyste de Bloomberg estime  1,4 milliard de dollars la facture de Boeing pour les vols annuls des compagnies ariennes clientes et le manque  gagner dexploitation si la flotte de 737 MAX est toujours cloue au sol dici fin septembre. Il faut galement prciser que la socit fait dj face aux actions en justice intentes par les familles des victimes des deux accidents. Des spcialistes du secteur estiment  ce sujet que les malheurs du 737 MAX vont couter des milliards au constructeur amricain qui devra mobiliser toutes ses ressources pour rsoudre cette affaire.

Malgr tout, Boeing envisage dj de mettre en place un centre des oprations ouvert 24 heures sur 24 pour aider ses clients. Des quipes de mcaniciens, de techniciens et de reprsentants du service aprs-vente se mobiliseront pour aider les compagnies ariennes clientes lorsque leurs jets devront effectuer la  transition des activits de stockage et de prservation au vol oprationnel , a dclar  Bloomberg Doug Alder, porte-parole de Boeing.

Boeing se dmne pour finaliser la mise  jour et la certification de son logiciel de contrle de vol qui est impliqu dans les deux dernires catastrophes ariennes prcdemment voques. Les dirigeants du groupe prparent des plans dtaills pour le retour ventuel du Max au vol commercial. Lquipe se runit quotidiennement et comprend des responsables du programme 737, du sige social et des divisions commerciales et des services mondiaux. Mais labsence de consensus sur un calendrier de redploiement jusqu lheure actuelle laisse supposer que les autorits de rgulation devraient au mieux aboutir  une nouvelle certification en ordre dispers de lappareil.

Source : Bloomberg, Instagram, Twitter

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Le calvaire de Boeing continue malgr le sommet mondial organis par la FAA pour discuter du cas des 737 Max toujours interdits de vol
 ::fleche::  Un employ de Boeing : je ne mettrais pas ma famille dans un avion Max,  un moment o le 737 Max a une mauvaise presse
 ::fleche::  Boeing 737 MAX, pourquoi une mise  jour logicielle ne peut pas compenser son dfaut de conception, Gregory Travis suggre une rvision du design
 ::fleche::  Boeing prvoyait d'attendre trois ans avant de rsoudre son problme d'alerte de scurit sur le 737 Max, selon des lgislateurs amricains

----------


## Sodium

Les pauvres tout de mme. C'est vrai quoi enfin, qui n'a jamais,  l'occasion d'un instant dinattention, commis un bourde au travail et tu quelques centaines de personnes. Je trouve cet acharnement contre eux pathtique.

----------


## plegat

[edit] article corrig

----------


## Ryu2000

> On ne peut pas non plus tout savoir du bout des doigts et l'automatisation des avions


Ce que j'essaie de dire, c'est que si Boeing avait fait un effort sur la formation de ce scnario prcis, les vols auraient pu tre sauv par les pilotes.
Des pilotes ont vcu cette situation et on sauv le vol. (donc on sait que c'est possible)

Certains pilotes ne comprenaient pas ce qui arrivait  l'avion, si Boeing leur avait dit "Au fait vous ferrez gaffe, si l'avion fait a, a, a, il faut faire a, a, a, c'est pas vident et il n'y pas de voyant, salut et bonne chance  :;): ".

----------


## NBoulfroy

Ce que j'en pense ? C'est assez impressionnant de voir cela.




> Ce que j'essaie de dire, c'est que si Boeing avait fait un effort sur la formation de ce scnario prcis, les vols auraient pu tre sauv par les pilotes.
> Des pilotes ont vcu cette situation et on sauv le vol. (donc on sait que c'est possible)
> 
> Certains pilotes ne comprenaient pas ce qui arrivait  l'avion, si Boeing leur avait dit "Au fait vous ferrez gaffe, si l'avion fait a, a, a, il faut faire a, a, a, c'est pas vident et il n'y pas de voyant, salut et bonne chance ".


La formation ne fait pas tout : il a t dcouvert que des pilotes avaient avoir des explications de la part de _Boeing_ mais la socit a prfr ne rien faire. De plus, ils auraient beau avoir la formation, on se rappel tous du vol Rio / Paris et du fait que les pilotes avaient la formation mais avaient des informations errones du  un dysfonctionnement logiciel et matriel. De ce fait, comment peux tu dire cela ? Certes la formation doit tre important mais si le logiciel est "daub", tu peux pas non plus sauver tes fesses. Pire quand le systme a la main sur tout et que le pilote a trs peu de marge de manuvre.

----------


## Fleur en plastique

> Ce que j'essaie de dire, c'est que si Boeing avait fait un effort sur la formation de ce scnario prcis, les vols auraient pu tre sauv par les pilotes.


tre form  utiliser une merde n'empche pas la merde d'tre de la merde.




> Des pilotes ont vcu cette situation et on sauv le vol. (donc on sait que c'est possible)


Possible != Systmatique.




> Certains pilotes ne comprenaient pas ce qui arrivait  l'avion, si Boeing leur avait dit "Au fait vous ferrez gaffe, si l'avion fait a, a, a, il faut faire a, a, a, c'est pas vident et il n'y pas de voyant, salut et bonne chance ".


Justement, tu le soulignes toi-mme, il fallait faire des tas de manoeuvres complexes pour court-circuiter leur logiciel, c'est exactement la mme chose que si tu es sur autoroute  130 km/h et que tes freins ne fonctionnent plus et que pour la les ractiver et sauver ta misrable vie, il fallait ouvrir le capot moteur et changer la position de 3 fils dessous tout en appuyant en mme temps sur un bouton situ dans le coffre.




> Les pauvres tout de mme. C'est vrai quoi enfin, qui n'a jamais,  l'occasion d'un instant dinattention, commis un bourde au travail et tu quelques centaines de personnes. Je trouve cet acharnement contre eux pathtique.


J'ai plein de noms d'oiseaux qui me viennent  l'esprit en lisant ce torchon qui fait office de message.

----------


## NBoulfroy

> tre form  utiliser une merde n'empche pas la merde d'tre de la merde.
> 
> Possible != Systmatique.
> 
> Justement, tu le soulignes toi-mme, il fallait faire des tas de manoeuvres complexes pour court-circuiter leur logiciel, c'est exactement la mme chose que si tu es sur autoroute  130 km/h et que tes freins ne fonctionnent plus et que pour la les ractiver et sauver ta misrable vie, il fallait ouvrir le capot moteur et changer la position de 3 fils dessous tout en appuyant en mme temps sur un bouton situ dans le coffre.
> 
> J'ai plein de noms d'oiseaux qui me viennent  l'esprit en lisant ce torchon qui fait office de message.


Je crois que le dernier message dont tu fais mention est juste une blague du registre "humour noir".

----------


## JackIsJack

a c'est un gros problme de prod'  ! 

En connaissance du problme, ces gens-l ont surement calculs toutes les hypothses et c'est celle l qui a t retenue... Woah.

C'est forcment plus qu'un problme logiciel...

----------


## KEKE93

On est loin de Toyota et ses quatre "zro" ::mouarf:: :
zro stock
zro dfaut
zro dlai
et j'ai oubli le dernier!!

----------


## andry.aime

> il y a tellement de 737 MAX immobiliss quune partie de lespace rserv pour le parking des employs de Boeing a d tre rquisitionne pour le stationnement des avions


C'tait plus amusant s'ils les ont mis dans un parking souterrain  ::aie:: .

Toujours de problme avec ce fameux MCAS: Nouvelle faille potentielle dtecte sur le Boeing 737 MAX.

----------


## Aurelien.Regat-Barrel

> Des spcialistes du secteur estiment  ce sujet que les malheurs du 737 MAX vont couter des milliards au constructeur amricain


c'est un bug qui est parti entrer dans le top des bugs les plus coteux, avec la particularit d'avoir aussi cot beaucoup de vies humaines

----------


## Christian Olivier

*La FAA identifie une nouvelle dfaillance critique de lordinateur de bord du 737 Max*
*Qui a des effets similaires au dysfonctionnement du MCAS*

Les essais sur simulateur reproduisant les conditions relles en vol effectus par les pilotes de la FAA (Federal Aviation Administration) ont rvl un nouveau risque en matire de scurit sur les 737 Max de Boeing qui sont interdits de vol depuis trois mois, ont indiqu deux sources proches du dossier ayant requis lanonymat. Ce  risque potentiel que Boeing doit attnuer  ne serait, cependant, pas li aux derniers accidents mortels ayant impliqu un 737 Max dEthiopan Airlines cette anne et un autre 737 Max de Lion Air en 2018.

Lors de ces tests, la FAA a dcouvert que le traitement des donnes par lordinateur de bord du 737 Max pouvait causer un dcrochage soudain et imprvisible que les pilotes avaient beaucoup de mal  corriger pour reprendre rapidement le contrle de lavion. Et comme la confi une des sources,  si vous ne pouvez pas reprendre le contrle en quelques secondes, cest un risque draisonnable . Les effets de ce dysfonctionnement sont similaires  ceux qui ont t observs avec la version initiale et dfectueuse du dispositif de stabilisation en vol (Maneuvering Characteristics Augmentation System ou MCAS) du 737 Max mme sils ont des origines diffrentes.


Le MCAS utilise un moteur pour dplacer une petite aile situe  la queue de lavion - connue comme un stabilisateur horizontal  qui permet dajuster les mouvements ascendants et descendants  trim  de lavion. La nouvelle dfaillance releve par les pilotes de la FAA pourrait inciter cette mme aile  se dplacer sans que le pilote ait au pralable initi la ralisation de cette opration. Un signe de ngligence aggrave de la part de Boeing ?

Depuis la dcouverte de cette nouvelle dfaillance, lautorit de rglementation de laviation civile aux USA a ordonn  lavionneur amricain dapporter de nouvelles modifications  la conception de son jet, des changements qui vont probablement rallonger le processus de certification du 737 MAX modifi quand on sait que cet avion reprsente plus de 75 % du carnet de commandes de la socit. Mais, pour le moment, il est difficile de savoir si lattnuation de cette faille exige une simple mise  jour du logiciel du bord ou des changements plus en profondeur de lavion lui-mme, sachant que certains experts du milieu tels que Gregory Travis, ingnieur logiciel chevronn et un pilote expriment, estiment quune mise  jour logicielle ne peut pas compenser les dfauts de conception de cet avion et prconisent une rvision complte du design de lappareil.

Dans un document adress  la SEC, Boeing explique que la FAA lui a demand de  soccuper dun problme spcifique en vol que les changements de logiciel du 737 MAX sur lesquels Boeing travaille depuis huit mois ne prennent pas en compte . Mais lentreprise na pas souhait divulguer la nature exacte du problme, soulignant simplement par la voix dun porte-parole, Gordon Johndroe, que sa rsolution devrait  rduire la charge de travail des pilotes  en facilitant la raction  un mouvement non command du stabilisateur.

Le fabricant daronefs bas  Chicago qui travaille dj darrache-pied pour corriger le dispositif de stabilisation en vol (MCAS) dfectueux de son 737 Max a par ailleurs prcis quil ne soumettra pas la version modifie de son jet  la FAA pour la certification finale tant quil naura pas satisfait  toutes les exigences  pour un retour en service en toute scurit .

Le retour en service du 737 MAX dans les meilleurs dlais tait dj srieusement compromis par la demande des pilotes de bnficier dune meilleure formation, ce qui implique lusage de simulateurs de vol quand il nen existe que quatre dans le monde qui sont capables de reproduire exactement les conditions de vol du 737 Max : un aux tats-Unis, deux au Canada et un en thiopie. Labsence de consensus sur un calendrier de redploiement jusqu lheure actuelle laisse, en outre, supposer que les autorits de rgulation devraient au mieux aboutir  une nouvelle certification en ordre dispers de lappareil. Le calvaire de Boeing se poursuit donc, ses 737 MAX devant probablement rester clous au sol plus longtemps que prvu. Lentreprise a dj tellement de 737 Max immobiliss et en attente de rvision quelle utilise le parking de ses employs sur certains de ses sites de production ou dessai pour stocker ses avions.

Linterdiction de vol prolonge des 737 MAX risque daffecter lourdement les comptes de Boeing. Le cot important li au stationnement prolong et  la maintenance nest que le dbut de lexposition financire de Boeing. Lavionneur bas  Chicago devra ddommager les compagnies ariennes qui possdent lun des 737 MAX livrs avant linterdiction mondiale de vol. Il devra aussi soccuper de ses autres clients, notamment du manque  gagner quils accusent  cause du retard de livraison des 737 MAX dj commands qui devaient tre livrs depuis le 13 mars dernier.

Trois mois aprs le dbut de limmobilisation des 737 MAX, un analyste de Bloomberg estime  1,4 milliard de dollars la facture de Boeing pour les vols annuls des compagnies ariennes clientes et le manque  gagner dexploitation si la flotte de 737 MAX est toujours cloue au sol dici fin septembre. Il faut galement prciser que la socit fait dj face aux actions en justice intentes par les familles des victimes des deux accidents. Des spcialistes du secteur estiment  ce sujet que les malheurs du 737 MAX vont couter des milliards au constructeur amricain qui devra mobiliser toutes ses ressources pour rsoudre cette affaire.

Source : Bloomberg, CNN

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Cette dcouverte ne serait-elle pas un signe de ngligence aggrave de la part Boeing ?
 ::fleche::  Estimez-vous qu' ce stade une rvision complte du design du 737 Max de Boeing soit ncessaire ? 

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  tats-Unis : des procureurs fdraux cherchent  savoir si Boeing a fourni des informations incompltes ou trompeuses sur son 737 Max
 ::fleche::  Boeing admet que les simulateurs du 737 Max n'ont pas reproduit fidlement ce qu'tait le vol sans MCAS, selon un rapport
 ::fleche::  Un employ de Boeing : je ne mettrais pas ma famille dans un avion Max,  un moment o le 737 Max a une mauvaise presse
 ::fleche::  Boeing prvoyait d'attendre trois ans avant de rsoudre son problme d'alerte de scurit sur le 737 Max, selon des lgislateurs amricains

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quen pensez-vous ?


Je pense qu'il faudrait faire passer un maximum de scnarios sur simulateurs avant d'autoriser l'avion  voler.
La FAA aurait peut-tre pu se rendre compte du problme avant...

----------


## rawsrc

> Je pense qu'il faudrait faire passer un maximum de scnarios sur simulateurs avant d'autoriser l'avion  voler.


Captain Obvious ????

 ::ptdr:: 
 ::dehors::

----------


## CaptainDangeax

Le problme avec ce MCAS, c'est que depuis le premier 737-100 et ses moteurs JT8D, l'avion a t tellement transform, tir, agrandi, remotoris, que l'tude dynamique initiale (faite  la rgle  calcul, faut-il le rappeler) est devenue compltement caduque. D'o le MCAS bricol vite fait mal fait pour maintenir l'avion dans son enveloppe de vol...
Il faut aussi savoir que Boeing et Airbus ont une approche totalement diffrente des commandes de vol. Chez airbus, le pilote donne une consigne  l'ordinateur de bord qui l'applique. Chez Boeing, le pilote donne une consigne  l'avion et l'ordinateur de bord essaie de corriger.
Alors chez Airbus, quand on descend moteur rduit et roues sorties, l'ordinateur de bord comprend "je suis en train de me poser" et pose l'avion dans la fort d'Absheim. Quand, au dessus de l'atlantique, que les sondes pitot glent et que le pilote met l'avion en monte, l'avion fini par dcrocher. Ce n'est pas infaillible.
Mais l chez Boeing, c'est un bidule rajout sur un modle de commande qui n'est pas prvu pour  la base. La seule solution, c'est de dmonter compltement le MCAS et de refaire l'tude aro de l'avion, pour qu'il soit de nouveau viable  voler sans bquille lectronique.

----------


## andry.aime

> c'est un bug qui est parti entrer dans le top des bugs les plus coteux, avec la particularit d'avoir aussi cot beaucoup de vies humaines





> On est loin de Toyota et ses quatre "zro":
> zro stock
> zro dfaut
> zro dlai
> et j'ai oubli le dernier!!


Ce slogan tait suite au rappel de modle lexus qui a fait des centaines de morts (entre 200 et 400) suite au problme de frein ou acclration dans les annes 2009 et/ou 2010.

----------


## KEKE93

> Ce slogan tait suite au rappel de modle lexus qui a fait des centaines de morts (entre 200 et 400) suite au problme de frein ou acclration dans les annes 2009 et/ou 2010.


J'avais certes oubli ce problme li aux Lexus dans les annes 2009 2010.

Mais le Kanban et les quatre zro lis au Toyotisme tait ce qu'on apprenait dans les coles de commerce  la fin des annes 80, dbut des annes 90  :;):

----------


## CoderInTheDark

Arf je me suis tromp d'adresse je suis chez "Air & Cosmos".
Ah non je suis chez dveloppez

Bon  je vais me planquer dans un coin,  l'ombre

----------


## Christian Olivier

*Le logiciel de vol du 737 Max tait dfectueux, car Boeing a confi le travail  des ingnieurs pays 9 $/h ?*
*Oui, selon danciens employs du groupe*

De rcents tests sur simulateur effectus par la FAA que les problmes logiciels du modle le plus vendu de Boeing sont plus complexes. Les actions de la socit ont chut cette semaine aprs que lorganisme de rglementation de laviation civile aux tats-Unis ait dcouvert que le traitement des donnes par lordinateur de bord du 737 Max pouvait causer un dcrochage soudain et imprvisible que les pilotes avaient beaucoup de mal  corriger pour reprendre rapidement le contrle de lavion. Les effets de ce dysfonctionnement sont similaires  ceux qui ont t observs avec la version initiale et dfectueuse du MCAS (ou Maneuvering Characteristics Augmentation System) du Boeing 737 Max - son systme de stabilisation en vol - mme sils ont des origines diffrentes.

Depuis la dcouverte de cette nouvelle dfaillance, lautorit de rglementation de laviation civile aux USA a ordonn  lavionneur amricain dapporter de nouvelles modifications  la conception de son jet, des changements qui vont probablement rallonger le processus de certification du 737 MAX modifi quand on sait que cet avion reprsente plus de 75 % du carnet de commandes de la socit. Mais, pour le moment, il est difficile de savoir si lattnuation de cette faille exige une simple mise  jour du logiciel du bord ou des changements plus en profondeur de lavion lui-mme, sachant que certains experts du milieu tels que Gregory Travis, ingnieur logiciel chevronn et un pilote expriment, estiment quune mise  jour logicielle ne peut pas compenser les dfauts de conception de cet avion et prconisent une rvision complte du design de lappareil.


Nanmoins, un mystre subsiste au cur de la crise qui frappe actuellement Boeing : comment une socit de cette envergure, qui plus est, rpute pour son design mticuleux a-t-elle pu laisser passer des erreurs logicielles apparentes qui ont conduit  deux accidents mortels ?

Des ingnieurs de longue date de Boeing pensent avoir la rponse  cette question. Ils affirment que le logiciel dfaillant du 737 Max a t mis au point  un moment o Boeing congdiait des ingnieurs expriments et faisait pression sur les fournisseurs pour quils rduisent leurs cots. Selon eux, cest la tendance de lavionneur amricain  faire sous-traiter certaines oprations auprs dentrepreneurs moins bien rmunrs, notamment celles en relation avec le gnie logiciel, qui la conduit dans cette impasse. Afin de mener  bien certaines oprations cls, notamment celles lies au dveloppement et au test de ses solutions logicielles, Boeing et ses sous-traitants auraient pris lhabitude de faire appel  des travailleurs temporaires, gagnant  peine 9 dollars de lheure, souvent issus de pays dpourvus de connaissances approfondies en arospatiale, notamment en Inde.

Lexternalisation de services IT serait-elle la vritable responsable des tragdies doctobre et de mars dernier ? Un dveloppeur devrait-il forcment venir dun pays trs avanc dans un domaine particulier ou avoir des connaissances relatives  ce domaine pour tre considr comme apte  faire du dveloppement logiciel pour une entreprise de ce secteur ?


Un avion de ligne typique comme le 737 Max compte des millions de pices et des millions de lignes de code. Les ingnieurs qui ont travaill sur le Max que Boeing a commenc  dvelopper il y a huit ans pour concurrencer un avion rival dAirbus, se sont longtemps plaints de la pression exerce par les responsables de lentreprise pour limiter les changements susceptibles dintroduire des dlais et des cots supplmentaires. Mais lexternalisation a longtemps t un point sensible pour certains dentre eux qui, en plus de craindre des pertes demplois, affirment quelle a entran des problmes de communication et des erreurs.

 Boeing faisait toutes sortes de choses, tout ce que vous pouvez imaginer, pour rduire les cots , a confi  ce sujet Rick Ludtke, ancien ingnieur des commandes de vol de Boeing remerci en 2017.  Tout ceci est trs comprhensible si vous voyez les choses du point de vue des entreprises. Mais au fil du temps, il semble daprs lui que cette politique ait eu des consquences nfastes sur la capacit et la qualit de conception du groupe.

Mark Rabin, un ancien ingnieur en logiciel de Boeing ayant travaill dans un groupe dessais en vol qui soutenait le Max, semble partager cet avis. Il a rapport  ce propos que les ingnieurs de Boeing se contentaient dcrire le code, alors que ceux de HCL, un diteur de logiciels bas en Inde qui a des bureaux  Seattle prs du site de Boeing, concevaient gnralement les spcifications dfinies par Boeing. Cette faon de faire tait, selon lui, contreproductive, rappelant quil a fallu faire  plusieurs allers-retours  parce que le travail ntait pas fait correctement.

Sur la base de leurs CV publis sur les rseaux sociaux, les ingnieurs de HCL ont aid  dvelopper et  tester le logiciel daffichage du vol du 737 Max, tandis que des employs dune autre socit base en Inde, Cyient, soccupaient du logiciel des simulateurs de vol. Dans une publication, un employ de HCL souligne dans sa description de tches quil a fourni  une solution de contournement rapide afin de rsoudre un problme de production, ce qui a permis de ne pas retarder le test en vol du 737-Max , un retard qui aurait pu coter cher  Boeing.

Les concepteurs davions comme Airbus ou Boeing dlguent depuis longtemps une grande partie du travail  des fournisseurs qui suivent ses plans dtaills de conception. Assurant que lexternalisation apporte une plus-value en termes defficacit en travaillant 24 heures sur 24 en plus de soutenir les ventes, de nombreuses socits sappuient sur des spcialistes offshore pour les accompagner dans leurs oprations. Avec un dollar fort, le prix constitue un moteur important de cette externalisation : les ingnieurs en Inde gagnaient environ 5 dollars lheure - 9 ou 10 dollars maintenant -, contre 35  40 dollars pour les Amricains avec un visa H1B.

Mais, Vance Hilderman, un consultant en scurit avionique comptant trois dcennies dexprience dplore le fait que  lingnierie a commenc  devenir une marchandise . Les firmes amricaines davionique en particulier se sont dplaces de manire agressive, transfrant  linternational plus de 30 % de leurs activits de gnie logiciel, contre 10 % pour les entreprises bases en Europe ces dernires annes, a ajout Hilderman.

 ce propos, Mark Rabin, licenci par Boeing en 2015, a mentionn un responsable qui avait dclar lors dune runion que Boeing navait pas besoin dingnieurs expriments, car ses produits taient matures :  Jai t choqu de constater que, dans une salle occupe par deux cents ingnieurs, principalement des ingnieurs de haut niveau, on nous disait quon navait pas besoin de nous .


Pour clarifier la situation, Boeing a rappel que les ingnieurs de HCL et Cyient ne sont pas impliqus dans les oprations de remise  niveau du MCAS, le dispositif de stabilisation en vol du 737 Max dont le dysfonctionnement serait vraisemblablement  lorigine du crash dun jet de Lion Air en octobre et dun autre de la compagnie Ethiopian Airlines en mars dernier. Boeing a galement dclar quil ne sappuie sur aucune des deux socits susmentionnes pour rsoudre un autre problme logiciel rvl aprs ces deux accidents mortels - le dysfonctionnement dun voyant lumineux dans le poste de pilotage : il ne fonctionne pas sur tous les appareils, alors quil le devrait.

Dans un communiqu, HCL a dclar quil a  une relation daffaires solide et de longue date  avec le gant Boeing :  nous sommes fiers du travail que nous faisons pour tous nos clients. Cependant, HCL ne commente pas le travail spcifique que nous ralisons pour nos clients. HCL nest associ  aucun problme en cours avec le 737 Max , a prcis lentreprise indienne. Signalons au passage quen 2011, lavionneur amricain a ajout Cyient, autrefois Infotech,  la liste de ses  fournisseurs de lanne  pour la conception, lanalyse de contraintes et le gnie logiciel des Boeing 787 et 747-8.

Le rapprochement entre Boeing et les socits indiennes ntaient, semble-t-il, pas dnu dintrt, car il aurait permis  lavionneur amricain de remporter plusieurs commandes davions militaires et commerciaux en Inde, un pays qui favorise gnralement le gant Airbus. En 2017, Boeing a obtenu un contrat de 22 milliards dollars avec SpiceJet pour la fourniture de 100 737 Max qui reprsentait la plus importante commande de Boeing jamais passe par une compagnie arienne indienne. Et bien avant cela, en 2005, en change dune commande dAir India de 11 milliards de dollars, Boeing avait promis dinvestir 1,7 milliard de dollars dans des socits indiennes. Ctait une aubaine pour Cyient, HCL et dautres diteurs de logiciels indiens dsireux de percer dans le march de larospatiale.

Le 737 Max est rapidement devenu le produit phare aprs sa mise en service. Il drive de la mise  jour dun modle vieux de 50 ans et les modifications devaient tre limites pour permettre  Boeing de produire les nouveaux avions avec le minimum de contraintes, que ce soit au niveau de la chane de montage ou pour les compagnies ariennes. La conception de cet avion a viol le principe de base de la redondance, notamment en matire de scurit, et la socit na apparemment jamais test le comportement du logiciel de vol de son appareil dans son intgralit. Pour Peter Lemme qui a conu les commandes de vol automatises du Boeing 767, le projet 737 Max fut  un chec stupfiant . Daprs lui,  beaucoup de gens auraient d penser  ce problme - pas une seule personne - et poser des questions  ce sujet .

Source : Bloomberg

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Qui est responsable du crash du 737 Max de Lion Air et de celui dEthiopan Airlines, selon vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  tats-Unis : des procureurs fdraux cherchent  savoir si Boeing a fourni des informations incompltes ou trompeuses sur son 737 Max
 ::fleche::  Boeing admet que les simulateurs du 737 Max n'ont pas reproduit fidlement ce qu'tait le vol sans MCAS, selon un rapport
 ::fleche::  Un employ de Boeing : je ne mettrais pas ma famille dans un avion Max,  un moment o le 737 Max a une mauvaise presse
 ::fleche::  Boeing prvoyait d'attendre trois ans avant de rsoudre son problme d'alerte de scurit sur le 737 Max, selon des lgislateurs amricains

----------


## stef-13013

Ils suivent "juste" la tendance actuelle qui est de ne pas/plus payer les gens... (Et ce n'est pas propre  l'IT)

Quelques phrases "magiques" (tout est vridique, ca vient de ma boite) :
"Le codage, franchement, aujourd'hui c'est pas compliqu, tu vas sur internet, tu te tapes des tuto. et hop, voila hein, pas de quoi en faire un plat"
"Les informaticiens, pfff, vous tes les sidrurgistes de demain"

Et ma prfre :
"Pour les projets  venir, on va recruter des stagiaires, il doit bien y en avoir 2 ou 3 de bons dans le lot"

----------


## yahiko

Les informaticiens peuvent s'estimer heureux d'tre pays, mme 9$ de l'heure.

Tout ceci ne serait sans doute jamais arriv si le code du 737 Max avait t open source, avec une communaut de bnvoles corrigeant toutes les failles sur leur temps libre.

----------


## tpericard

> Ils suivent "juste" la tendance actuelle qui est de ne pas/plus payer les gens... (Et ce n'est pas propre  l'IT)
> 
> Quelques phrases "magiques" (tout est vridique, ca vient de ma boite) :
> "Le codage, franchement, aujourd'hui c'est pas compliqu, tu vas sur internet, tu te tapes des tuto. et hop, voila hein, pas de quoi en faire un plat"
> "Les informaticiens, pfff, vous tes les sidrurgistes de demain"
> 
> Et ma prfre :
> "Pour les projets  venir, on va recruter des stagiaires, il doit bien y en avoir 2 ou 3 de bons dans le lot"


Effectivement a fait longtemps que les dveloppements se font principalement au forfait. Et qui forfait dit baisse maximum des cots par les socits qui dveloppent. 

L'article ne parle pas de l'aspect "Tests" qui est toujours le mouton noir ... "quoi des tests ? Inutiles, c'est tellement bien crit" ou aussi, entendu chez un client cette fois "pas la peine de tester ce cas de figure, a n'arrivera jamais en prod" ... devinez ce qui arriva quelques jours plus tard aprs la mise en production ... cas vridique qui s'est passe sur une application critique dans une trs grande entreprise.

Pour conclure, quand un donneur d'ordres ne veut mettre que le minimum financier, il n'aura qu'une qualit au mieux moyenne.

----------


## Sodium

Les centaines de millions (milliards ?) de perte suite  cette affaire devraient leur faire srieusement rviser leur jugement.

----------


## Invit

> Les centaines de millions (milliards ?) de perte suite  cette affaire devraient leur faire srieusement rviser leur jugement.


Pour rappel, il y a eu des centaines de morts. S'il y a eu des ngligences, les vrais responsables devraient tre jugs et condamns.

----------


## el_slapper

C'est marrant, Elon Musk fait exactement le contraire : il centralise au maximum. Ce qui ne lui porte pas chance avec Tesla,qui est retourn dans le rouge, mais par contre marche trs bien avec SpaceX. Sans doute pour des raisons de quantits.

Or Boeing,avec ses 40/50 machines par mois, est bien plus proches de SpaceX en termes de contraintes industrielles que de Tesla. Appliquer les mthodes de l'automobile(qui marchent pour l'automobile) dans l'arospatial semble prsenter des failles.

----------


## kremvax

L'article de Bloomberg met l'accent sur les problmes lis  l'outsourcing, mais ce serait un peu facile de ddouaner les problmes de *conception* qui semblent avoir t  la base de tout, en amont du dveloppement. Le fait de faire l'impasse sur la redondance des sondes, ce n'est ni une dcision de dveloppeur, ni un bug.

----------


## jpouly

> L'article de Bloomberg met l'accent sur les problmes lis  l'outsourcing, mais ce serait un peu facile de ddouaner les problmes de *conception* qui semblent avoir t  la base de tout, en amont du dveloppement. Le fait de faire l'impasse sur la redondance des sondes, ce n'est ni une dcision de dveloppeur, ni un bug.


Comme je le dis souvent, on ne rsout pas un problme fonctionnel par de la technique. On rsout du fonctionnel par du fonctionnel.

Ici c'est la mme chose. le fait d'avoir mis de nouveaux moteurs a compltement chang l'quilibre de l'avion. C'est pas un bout de code qui va rsoudre ce problme, et Newton a t clair sur le sujet ( ::aie:: ).

Il vallait mieux, mme si a cote, revoir l'quilibre de l'avion et son arodynamisme.

----------


## yahiko

> Comme je le dis souvent, on ne rsout pas un problme fonctionnel par de la technique. On rsout du fonctionnel par du fonctionnel.
> 
> Ici c'est la mme chose. le fait d'avoir mis de nouveaux moteurs a compltement chang l'quilibre de l'avion. C'est pas un bout de code qui va rsoudre ce problme, et Newton a t clair sur le sujet ().
> 
> Il vallait mieux, mme si a cote, revoir l'quilibre de l'avion et son arodynamisme.


On reste dans le domaine technique de mon point de vue.

Que Boeing ait dcid de palier une problmatique hardware par du software, il est davantage l le dbat.

Mais dans le principe, je ne vois pas ce qui est gnant  partir du moment o a fonctionne. Encore faut-il que a fonctionne.

----------


## champomy62

> Les informaticiens peuvent s'estimer heureux d'tre pays, mme 9$ de l'heure.
> 
> Tout ceci ne serait sans doute jamais arriv si le code du 737 Max avait t open source, avec une communaut de bnvoles corrigeant toutes les failles sur leur temps libre.


LOL

----------


## rawsrc

> Les informaticiens peuvent s'estimer heureux d'tre pays, mme 9$ de l'heure.
> 
> Tout ceci ne serait sans doute jamais arriv si le code du 737 Max avait t open source, avec une communaut de bnvoles corrigeant toutes les failles sur leur temps libre.


Ouais, t'aurais 200 forks et au final une version compatible Tesla Autopilot (remarque dans autopilot, tu as pilot, plus explicite tu peux pas   ::ptdr:: )

----------


## yoyo3d

> Les centaines de millions (milliards ?) de perte suite  cette affaire devraient leur faire srieusement rviser leur jugement.


malheureusement non, je ne croix pas, ce n'est pas la premire entreprise  faire une connerie parce quun "col blanc"  dcider de ne faire des conomies... le Titanic en est un bon exemple, avec ses rivets fondus dans un acier de mauvaise qualit...ses canots sous dimensionns en nombre, sa volont de battre des records de vitesse pour "la gloire"... etc
l'histoire industrielle, agroalimentaire, militaire, sanitaire est pleine de dcisions " la con" pour la gloire, de mauvais choix techniques ou financiers par incomptence extrme...voir pire, d'go dmesur. :8O: 




> Le fait de faire l'impasse sur la redondance des sondes, ce n'est ni une dcision de dveloppeur, ni un bug.


tu as 100% raison et cela confirme ma pense...

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)l'histoire industrielle, agroalimentaire, militaire, sanitaire est pleine de dcisions " la con" pour la gloire, de mauvais choix techniques ou financiers par incomptence extrme...voir pire, d'go dmesur.
> (..../...)


En termes d'go, je pense au projet Louvois ou au systme d'armes du F35. Qui n'ont tu personne(ce qui est un souci pour le F35, un systme d'armes, c'est sens tuer des gens, justement), mais qui ont cout des sommes dlirantes.

----------


## CaptainDangeax

Le 737MAX est tout simplement trop "petit" pour les 2 gros moteurs qu'il y a dessus maintenant. Il est temps de ressortir le 757 des archives : il est suffisamment plus grand pour tre remotoris de manire efficiente. Et on lui met un vrai logiciel de vol qui prend en compte tous les paramtres, et pas une bquille lectronique qui se dclenche intempestivement.
Une moto, c'est comme un avion, il faut pencher pour tourner. Imaginez une moto qui, au lieu d'un contrle moteur volu avec antipatinage, mettrait des roulettes rtarctables sur les cts, qui se dplieraient automatiquement en cas de perte d'adhrence de la roue arrire. Eh bien le MCAS c'est exactement la mme chose.

----------


## el_slapper

le 757 accuse son ge, et il lui faudrait aussi pas mal de modifications pour tre aux besoins modernes.

Cel tant, pour faire face au nouveau MS21 des Russes, il peut tre pas mal de faire un nouveau 757. Le seul problme du MS-21, c'est que les Russes ont traditionnellement du mal  vendre en dehors de leur sphre d'influence. Mais avec ses moteurs(amricains) de dernire gnration, sa conception entirement nouvelle, ses pices en composites sans autoclave, ses systmes de chargement-dchargement ultraperformants, et son double couloir, il est redoutable sur le secteur, car performant  la fois en court-courrier et long-courrier, et bien plus confortable que le A321XLR. A321XLR qui s'est fait tailler par le directeur de Qatar Airways sur son manque de confort sur les longues distances, justement, signe qu'il existe un march pour un 180/200 places avec 4000/4500 nautiques de porte. Ce qu'est dj le MS-21. Ce que pourrait tre un 757 revamp -  condition de ne pas se contenter des amliorations cosmtiques du 737MAX, videmment.

(et les chinois travaillent aussi sur des variantes du C919 pour ce march, mais je ne sais pas ou ils en sont, ni si ils sont crdibles).

----------


## marsupial

Le gros souci sur la nouvelle faille dcouverte par la FAA ( source lesechos.fr ) tient dans le fait que le soft ne pourra peut-tre pas la corriger. Il faudra peut-tre se tourner vers une solution hardware; et le dernier chiffre connu s'lve  1 milliard de dollars de perte en avril soit un mois aprs son immobilisation qui devrait durer selon toute vraisemblance au-del de l't. Juste un petit rappel : le 737Max reprsente 75% des commandes de Boeing qui risque bien de prendre un svre  bouillon.

----------


## sylflo

Quelqu'un a quand mme vrifi les dires sur d'autres journaux. Parce que bon Bloomberg c'est pas le meilleur journal du monde. Vu les conneries qu'ils racontent niveau IT

----------


## ddoumeche

> Le problme avec ce MCAS, c'est que depuis le premier 737-100 et ses moteurs JT8D, l'avion a t tellement transform, tir, agrandi, remotoris, que l'tude dynamique initiale (faite  la rgle  calcul, faut-il le rappeler) est devenue compltement caduque. D'o le MCAS bricol vite fait mal fait pour maintenir l'avion dans son enveloppe de vol...
> Il faut aussi savoir que Boeing et Airbus ont une approche totalement diffrente des commandes de vol. Chez airbus, le pilote donne une consigne  l'ordinateur de bord qui l'applique. Chez Boeing, le pilote donne une consigne  l'avion et l'ordinateur de bord essaie de corriger.
> Alors chez Airbus, quand on descend moteur rduit et roues sorties, l'ordinateur de bord comprend "je suis en train de me poser" et pose l'avion dans la fort d'Absheim. Quand, au dessus de l'atlantique, que les sondes pitot glent et que le pilote met l'avion en monte, l'avion fini par dcrocher. Ce n'est pas infaillible.


Dans les annes 90 les airbus se crashaient comme des mouches, mme sur le mont Saint-Odile et les militaires oubliaient alors de communiquer la dernire position connue de l'avion aux sapeur-pompiers. Qu'Airbus et Air France jouent avec la vie des passagers, voila qui n'a rien de neuf mais que la direction de l'aviation civile et l'Elyse interviennent pour couvrir le massacre, cela pouvait choquer. 
Depuis le fantasme de l'ordinateur de bord tout puissant et de l'avion infaillible a pris du plomb dans l'aile, et Boeing restait le constructeur favori des pilotes. On se demande pourquoi.

----------


## darklinux

Que l' outsourcing , comme le cloud sans limite et les devs juniors illettrs ou quasi c'est le mal absolu . Comment Boeing  t' il cru bon de dlguer des logiciels sensibles outre mer ? si il y a un exemple  suivre en la matire c 'est bien Dassault , Lockeed dois etre atteint des meme problmes vu leurs difficult avec le F35

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...) Boeing restait le constructeur favori des pilotes. On se demande pourquoi.


Euh, non. Boeing a toujours fait des avions de pilotes, Airbus des avions d'ingnieurs. C'est comme a depuis la fin des annes 1970, a n'a pas chang depuis. C'est pour a que mme dans leur tout rcent 787, le manche est toujours un norme Yoke - fidle  ce que les pilotes connaissent en aroclub, ou la plupart sont aussi inscrits - alors que A320 utilise depuis l'A320 un petit Joystick - bien plus rationel d'un point de vue ingnierie. Le joystick fait le boulot tout aussi bien que le yoke - mais les pilotes doivent s'y habituer.

Le B787


Le A320


A ce titre, il est surprenant que le problme d'IHM soit venu de Boeing cette fois-ci. D'habitude, c'est Airbus qui dconne l-dessus, Boeing ayant d'autres travers.

----------


## plegat

> il peut tre pas mal de faire un nouveau 757.


C'est ce qui est... tait... plus ou moins prvu avec leur MoM (Middle of Market), cens remplacer les 757 et 767... on aurait peut-tre pu avoir une annonce au Bourget cette anne... sauf que les deux accidents se sont passs avant...

----------


## Jipt

> [--snip--]


C'est moi ou les mecs  la conception se sont simplifis la vie en compliquant celle des pilotes, avec risque d'incident  la clef ?



Le gars habitu au joystick  droite, bon courage le jour o il passe  gauche -- plus le stress.
Ou inversement.

Et pareil pour les deux cadrans principaux, plus le petit panneau avec les inters.

----------


## el_slapper

> C'est moi ou les mecs  la conception se sont simplifis la vie en compliquant celle des pilotes, avec risque d'incident  la clef ?
> 
> Et pareil pour les deux cadrans principaux, plus le petit panneau avec les inters.


A ma connaissance, a n'a jamais provoqu d'accident, mais c'est effectivement  ce genre de petits dtails qu'on voit qu'en termes d'ergonomie, les amricains ont longtemps t en avance. Mais ils ont un peu oubli le savoir faire, on dirait. Ou plus exactement : ceux qui avaient le savoir-faire ont t remplacs par des gens moins cher - mais qui n'avaient pas l'expertise. Rsultat, 346 morts, et des centaines d'avions qui s'empilent sans jamais voler.

La plupart d'entre nous avons vu les mmes choses dans nos parcours professionnels, pas souvent avec des consquences aussi normes, heureusement.

----------


## rawsrc

> Le gars habitu au joystick  droite, bon courage le jour o il passe  gauche -- plus le stress.
> Ou inversement.


bah, faudrait vrifier si les offres d'emploi pour les pilotes de ligne sur Airbus stipulent explicitement gaucher ou droitier exclusivement   ::ptdr:: 
Et ambidextre c'est salaire de base + 15 %   ::mouarf::

----------


## plegat

> Le gars habitu au joystick  droite, bon courage le jour o il passe  gauche -- plus le stress.
> Ou inversement.


C'est pareil avec les manches  balai de Boeing... le jour o tu passes  gauche, le pupitre est  main droite, donc tu tiens le manche avec la main gauche...

Tu vas me dire "oui mais quand tu lches le pupitre, tu peux prendre le manche main droite"... ok, mais quand tu lches le pupitre, c'est le pilote automatique qui conduit... (si il n'a pas pris la main avant d'ailleurs..)

----------


## Madmac

> Comme je le dis souvent, on ne rsout pas un problme fonctionnel par de la technique. On rsout du fonctionnel par du fonctionnel.
> 
> Ici c'est la mme chose. le fait d'avoir mis de nouveaux moteurs a compltement chang l'quilibre de l'avion. C'est pas un bout de code qui va rsoudre ce problme, et Newton a t clair sur le sujet ().
> 
> Il vallait mieux, mme si a cote, revoir l'quilibre de l'avion et son arodynamisme.


Quelques fois la solution ne peut-tre que par un logiciel. La plupart des avions furtifs volent aussi bien que des briques sans assistance informatique. Les navettes spatiales avaient galement ce problme. Mais il y a des limites  ses solutions. Et comme tu le mentionnes les moteurs modifiaient normment le comportement de l'appareil. Et sans gouvernail de profondeur plus gros, le logiciel ne pouvait fonctionner que pour de faibles corrections. Tout ce tapage sur une erreur logicielle ne sert qu' cacher que l'avion tait dfectueux par conception. Et Boeing va utiliser cette excuse pour minimiser les poursuites.

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Le Boeing 737 MAX risque de rester clou au sol pendant un an,* 
*Pour une perte de plus de 10 milliards de dollars pour Boeing*

La crise du 737 Max pourrait encore durer longtemps et coter une somme colossale  lavionneur amricain, selon les projections du cabinet de conseils Archery Strategy Consulting (ASC). Les raisons voques par le cabinet sont, entre autres, la pnurie de simulateurs pour la formation des pilotes et une nouvelle faille dcouverte par l'Agence fdrale amricaine de l'aviation (FAA) en fin du mois dernier. Pour rappel, le 737 Max de Boeing est clou au sol depuis le 13 Mars suite  deux accidents mortels.

Le premier crash, qui sest produit en octobre 2018, a impliqu le vol 610 de la compagnie arienne indonsienne Lion Air et le second survenu en mars dernier concernait le vol 302 d'Ethiopian Airlines. Au total, les deux accidents ont occasionn 346 victimes, passagers et membres dquipages y compris. Laffaire a fait couler beaucoup dencre depuis le second accident lorsque le rgulateur amricain a dcid dinterdire les 737 Max de vol jusqu ce que les problmes soient rsolus.


Les problmes en question concernent le dispositif informatique MCAS que Boeing a ajout  ses 737 Max et qui sert  stabiliser lappareil. Ce systme anti-dcrochage est mis en cause dans les deux crashs et depuis lors la socit tente de mettre au point une mise  jour mais sans succs pour linstant. Un article publi  la fin du mois dernier par Bloomberg a rapport que le logiciel de vol du 737 Max est dfectueux, car Boeing a confi le travail de dveloppement  des ingnieurs pays  9 dollars lheure.

En effet, selon les anciens ingnieurs de Boeing le logiciel dfaillant de lavion Max a t mis au point  un moment o Boeing congdiait des ingnieurs expriments et faisait pression sur les fournisseurs pour quils rduisent leurs cots. Selon eux, Boeing et ses sous-traitants auraient pris lhabitude de faire appel  des travailleurs temporaires, sous-pays et souvent issus de pays dpourvus de connaissances approfondies en arospatiale, notamment en Inde, pour excuter certaines importantes oprations lies au gnie logiciel.

A loccasion du Salon international de laronautique et de lespace, qui sest achev le 23 juin au Bourget, prs de Paris, Boeing avait rassur ses principaux fournisseurs que la certification du 737 Max tait en bonne voie et quil entrevoyait un retour en vol du MAX dbut aot. Mais selon le cabinet ASC, les choses ne sont pas en train de sarranger pour Boeing. Son 737 MAX nest pas prs de revoler de sitt, il pourrait mme rester immobilis jusqu'au printemps 2020. 

De rcents tests sur simulateur effectus fin juin par la FAA ont montr que les problmes logiciels du modle le plus vendu de Boeing sont plus complexes. Une nouvelle anomalie a t dcouverte dans une carte contrleur, un matriel informatique qui sert  ajouter des fonctionnalits, avec des effets similaires  ceux qui ont t observs avec la version initiale et dfectueuse du MCAS, mme si les anomalies ont des origines diffrentes.

Par ailleurs, selon le cabinet ASC,  les autorits et les pilotes trouvent que les mesures correctives annonces en mai dernier par lavionneur sur son logiciel anti-dcrochage paraissent insuffisantes aux yeux des autorits et des pilotes. Pour l'instant, Boeing propose quelques correctifs limits du MCAS et une formation sur tablette ou ordinateur pour les pilotes. Le cabinet ASC pense que la FAA et les agences de rgulation charges de suivre et de valider les efforts de correction des dfauts du 737 Max pourraient demander des  modifications supplmentaires  sur l'appareil comme l'ajout d'une troisime sonde d'incidence, une modification du train d'atterrissage ainsi qu'un programme de formation des pilotes sur simulateur. Selon le cabinet, dans le cas o ces hypothses taient valides, lavion Max ne devrait pas voler avant le printemps 2020. 

Une autre raison voque par le cabinet ASC et qui ruine les espoirs de Boeing de reprendre service si tt est la pnurie de simulateurs. En effet, il ny en aurait que sept de par le monde intgralement ddis au Max ou qui intgrent les spcifications du nouveau moyen-courrier de Boeing, a rapport le journal Le Monde. Selon le cabinet, 370 exemplaires de lappareil ont t livrs  des compagnies ariennes clientes tandis que 170 sont stocks sur des parkings par lavionneur. Pour la formation des pilotes, en moyenne dix par appareil, ACS prcise quil faudra, au bas mot  douze semaines pour former les 4 000 pilotes , sur les rares simulateurs de vol en service. Ajout  ces raisons, le temps de maintenance des avions clous au sol depuis plus de trois mois. 

Cette immobilisation prolonge au sol aura des consquences certaines sur les finances de lavionneur. En effet, oblig de garder ces avions au sol pour une trs longue dure, Boeing a diminu sa production mensuelle passant de 52 exemplaires de 737 Max  42 en avril dernier. Selon Business Insider, l'avionneur devrait encore ralentir ses cadences vu lincertitude quant  la date de reprise de vol de ses 737 Max. En plus de cela, les cots de maintenance des appareils clous au sol, les pnalits pour retard de livraison, la mise  jour du systme MCAS, les ddommagements verss aux familles et proches des victimes, l'annulation des commandes et les efforts commerciaux ainsi que la formation des pilotes alourdissent le cot de limmobilisation des avions.

Selon Marc Durance, associ du cabinet ASC, la facture pourrait atteindre voire dpasser les 10 milliards de dollars. Soit environ le cot de dveloppement d'un nouvel appareil, a rapport Business Insider. Selon Business Insider, cette facture estime pourrait engloutir les 10 milliards de dollars de bnfices raliss par Boeing en 2018.

Trois mois aprs le dbut de limmobilisation des 737 MAX, un analyste de Bloomberg avait estim  1,4 milliard de dollars la facture de Boeing pour les vols annuls des compagnies ariennes clientes et le manque  gagner dexploitation si la flotte de 737 MAX est toujours cloue au sol dici fin septembre. Lestimation de lanalyste na pas tenu compte du fait que la socit fait dj face aux actions en justice intentes par les familles des victimes des deux accidents. Dautres spcialistes du secteur ont estim  ce sujet que la crise du 737 MAX va couter des milliards au constructeur amricain qui devra mobiliser toutes ses ressources pour rsoudre cette affaire.

Toutefois, selon Business Insider, ces malheurs ne devraient pas entraner l'arrt complet du programme 737 Max sachant que le constructeur amricain affiche un chiffre d'affaires de plus de 100 milliards de dollars. Si Boeing devait sen sortir, ce nest forcment pas le cas pour les fournisseurs. Selon ASC, les fournisseurs pourraient perdre entre 15 et 25 % de leur chiffre d'affaires cette anne. 

Et si Boeing 737 Max avait besoin dune rvision du design, comme lavait suggr en mars Gregory Travis, ingnieur logiciel chevronn et pilote expriment. Au lieu de procder  des mises  jour logicielles qui ne rgleraient pas le problme et qui prolongeraient indfiniment le temps dimmobilisation. 

Source: Business Insider

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la prvision du temps dimmobilisation de lavion ? Et du cot estim de la crise par le cabinet ASC ? 
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que les problmes de Boeing seront rsolus par la mise  jour du logiciel ?

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  Un employ de Boeing : je ne mettrais pas ma famille dans un avion Max,  un moment o le 737 Max a une mauvaise presse
 ::fleche::  tats-Unis : des procureurs fdraux cherchent  savoir si Boeing a fourni des informations incompltes, ou trompeuses sur son 737 Max
 ::fleche::  Disparition du Boeing de Malaysia Airlines : mfiez-vous des fausses informations, les cyber escrocs sont  l'afft
 ::fleche::  Un bogue informatique avait contraint le Boeing 787  tre redmarr tous les 248 jours, pour viter une interruption totale du systme lectrique

----------


## Jipt

> C'est pareil avec les manches  balai de Boeing... le jour o tu passes  gauche, le pupitre est  main droite, donc tu tiens le manche avec la main gauche...


Moins problmatique qu'avec la tenue du joystick  main gauche ou droite, mha.




> Tu vas me dire "oui mais quand tu lches le pupitre, tu peux prendre le manche main droite"... ok, mais quand tu lches le pupitre, c'est le pilote automatique qui conduit... (si il n'a pas pris la main avant d'ailleurs..)


L je ne comprends pas. Qu'on soit bien clair : dans ce domaine je n'y connais absolument rien, je me contente de regarder les photos.
Tu es donc en train de nous dire que sur un Boeing moderne le gus aux commandes est oblig d'avoir la main sur le pupitre h 24 ? Comme sur une locomotive lectrique ? 
Mais ce n'est pas ergonomique du tout, ce pupitre est en avant du bras. Pour une commande temporaire, genre pousser la manette des gaz, ok et ensuite on lche, mais sinon je ne vois pas comment un individu normal pourrait passer des heures avec le bras en extension comme a.

Merci des prcisions.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> C'est moi ou les mecs  la conception se sont simplifis la vie en compliquant celle des pilotes, avec risque d'incident  la clef ?
> 
> 
> 
> Le gars habitu au joystick  droite, bon courage le jour o il passe  gauche -- plus le stress.
> Ou inversement.
> 
> Et pareil pour les deux cadrans principaux, plus le petit panneau avec les inters.


Me semble, mais je peux me tromper, que les statuts de pilote et de copilote sont diffrents, du coup si/quand un copilote passe pilote, j'imagine qu'il doit avoir un temps d'adaptation.

----------


## plegat

> Moins problmatique qu'avec la tenue du joystick  main gauche ou droite, mha.


Si un pilote Airbus passe dans le coin...  :;): 





> ﻿
> Tu es donc en train de nous dire que sur un Boeing moderne le gus aux commandes est oblig d'avoir la main sur le pupitre h 24 ? Comme sur une locomotive lectrique ?


Bah non, c'est justement le contraire que je dis, que c'est le pilote automatique qui conduit. Donc le pilote lche le manche, les manettes, et la grosse majorit des boutons.

----------


## rawsrc

> c'est le pilote automatique qui conduit.


ah a ne fonctionne qu'au sol, j'savais pas  ::mouarf::

----------


## conscofd

Mieux vaut de lourdes pertes financires (en tant conscient des consquences que cela peut engendrer : les emplois pour ne citer que a ...) que de lourdes pertes humaines.

----------


## eldran64

Si Boeing se retrouve en difficult personne ne les pleurera. Surtout pas en Europe car a fera la part belle  Airbus.

----------


## el_slapper

> Si Boeing se retrouve en difficult personne ne les pleurera. Surtout pas en Europe car a fera la part belle  Airbus.


Airbus en chie pour passer sa production de 65  68 A320 par mois(mais devrait y arriver). Pour les MAX, on parle d'une cadence rduite  42 par mois. Pour viter les dlais, certaines compagnies pourraient tre tentes de passer par Embraer(le 195E2 vaut bien un MAX7), COMAC(le C919 peut remplacer le MAX8 sur des distances raisonnables, et est quip de moteurs amricano-franais) ou Irkut(le MS21 peut remplacer les MAX8 et MAX9, avec des portes et un confort haut de gamme, et peut tre quip de moteurs amricains ou russes). Seuls ceux qui avaient besoin du MAX10 seront obligs de passer par l'A321neo. D'ailleurs, depuis Janvier 2019, c'est Boeing qui vend les Embraer - un partenariat dsquilibr dont l'quilibre pourrait bien changer  l'avenir.....

L'autre produit phare de Boeing, c'est le 787. Le seul concurrent sur le march est le A330neo(ou l'A350XWB, sur les plus longues distances). Les Chinois et les Russes ont des solutions en cours de conception, mais qui sont encore  des annes d'tre sur le march. Et le 787, lui, est fiable. Et suprieur aux Airbus sur une majorit de niches. Il survivra, d'une manire ou d'une autre. Mais si le projet MAX prend un an dans la tronche, le 787 risque de ne pas suffire  sauver Boeing. Je ne srais alors pas surpris de voir l'entit tre dcoupe - mais on en est pas l. Si ils trouvent une solution avant la fin de l'anne, ils s'en sortent sans trop de casse. C'est seulement si a traine encore en 2020 qu'ils commenceront rellement a avoir des problmes.

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Boeing annonce un fonds de 100 millions $ pour les familles des victimes des crashs du 737 Max*
*Sans vouloir faire cesser les procs dj intents*

Lavion 737 Max de Boeing devrait rester encore clou au sol pendant quelques mois aprs que la FAA ait identifi une nouvelle dfaillance critique de l'ordinateur de bord,  la fin du mois dernier. Pendant ce temps, lavionneur amricain sest engag  apporter un soutien financier aux parents des victimes. Il a annonc le mercredi dans un communiqu qu'il avait mis de ct 100 millions de dollars pour les familles des victimes des deux accidents du 737 Max. Selon le communiqu de presse de Boeing, les fonds  rpondront aux besoins familiaux et communautaires des personnes touches par les tragiques accidents du vol 610 de Lion Air et du vol 302 de Ethiopian Airlines . L'entreprise affirme qu'elle travaillera en partenariat avec les gouvernements locaux et les organismes  but non lucratif. 

Lavionneur a indiqu que le financement de 100 millions de dollars sera disponible sur  plusieurs annes , et quil publiera plus d'informations dans un  proche avenir . Boeing indique galement que ses employs pourront faire des dons au fonds, que l'entreprise versera jusqu'au 31 dcembre prochain. Dans le communiqu publi sur la page mediaroom de Boeing, Dennis Muilenburg, prsident du conseil, prsident et chef de la direction de Boeing a dclar :

 Chez Boeing, nous sommes dsols des pertes tragiques en vies humaines causes par ces deux accidents et ces pertes continueront de peser lourdement sur nos curs et nos esprits pendant des annes  venir. Les familles et les proches de ceux qui taient  bord ont nos plus sincres condolances, et nous esprons que ce premier contact pourra les rconforter .  Nous savons que chaque personne qui monte  bord d'un de nos avions nous fait confiance. Nous nous efforons de regagner la confiance de nos clients et du public voyageur dans les mois  venir , a-t-il ajout.


Lavion de Boeing est toujours interdit de vol aprs deux accidents qui ont entrain la mort de 346 personnes de diverses nationalits, passagers et personnel de bord y compris. Dans les deux accidents, le systme MCAS (Maneuvering Characteristics Augmentation System) a t mis en cause. Le MCAS est un systme automatis conu pour empcher lavion de dcrocher. Pour la petite histoire, il faut savoir que le MCAS est apparu sur les versions rvises des Boieng 737 lorsque Airbus (concurrent de Boeing) a lanc une version amliore de lA320 baptise A320neo. Pour apporter une riposte  ce nouvel appareil, Boeing a galement mis  jour son modle dappareils  succs, le Boeing 737, en sortant le Boeing 737 MAX.

Aprs le deuxime crasement, les autorits de l'aviation du monde entier ont interdit de vol les 737 Max en raison de problmes de scurit lis au MCAS conu pour l'avion afin de compenser des moteurs plus gros que les versions prcdentes du 737. Des poursuites ont t intentes par des familles dans plusieurs pays, notamment aux tats-Unis, en Indonsie, au Kenya, en France et en thiopie. Selon Business Insider, plus de 400 pilotes poursuivent galement Boeing en justice pour manque  gagner, l'avion restant immobilis au sol, tandis que les compagnies ariennes dont l'avion est immobilis au sol dans leur flotte demandent galement une indemnisation.

Boeing lance le fonds daide aux familles des victimes quelques jours aprs que les rgulateurs aient dcouvert un autre problme beaucoup plus complexe dans le logiciel de vol du 737 Max qui prendra plus de temps  tre rsolu. Cest lors dun test sur simulateur que la FAA a identifi cette nouvelle faille diffrente de la premire qui a t  lorigine des accidents. M. Muilenberg a reconnu sur Twitter mercredi qu'il faudra plus de temps  Boeing pour rsoudre ce problme nouvellement dcouvert.


Selon CNBC, un enregistrement audio a permis de savoir quune runion prive a eu lieu en prsence des responsables de Boeing et dun syndicat de pilotes, en novembre aprs le premier crash du 737 Max. Lors de ladite runion, les pilotes avaient demand  Boeing de prendre des mesures d'urgence afin de rparer les dfaillances du systme mis en cause depuis le premier accident du Max 737. Les pilotes ont mme demand aux responsables de Boeing de pousser les autorits  mettre une consigne de navigabilit d'urgence. Mais les responsables de Boeing ont rsist, car ces mesures durgence prconises par le syndicat des pilotes auraient probablement immobilis le 737 Max pendant longtemps, selon lenregistrement audio partag avec CNBC.

Selon le communiqu de Boeing publi hier,  Ces fonds serviront  financer l'ducation, les difficults et les frais de subsistance des familles touches, les programmes communautaires et le dveloppement conomique dans les collectivits touches. Boeing travaillera en partenariat avec les gouvernements locaux et les organismes  but non lucratif pour rpondre  ces besoins. Cet investissement initial s'tendra sur plusieurs annes .

Cependant, Business Insider rapporte que Robert Clifford, un avocat qui reprsente 23 familles de victimes du crash d'Ethiopian Airlines, lui a confi que ces familles ne sont pas intresses par l'annonce de Boeing. 

 Au mieux, c'est un geste, au pire, c'est un effort symbolique pour rgler des problmes qui ne sont pas au premier plan dans l'esprit de ces familles . a-t-il dit.  Ce qui les proccupe avant tout, c'est de rcuprer les restes du site du crash, afin qu'ils puissent tenir des monuments commmoratifs et en finir - pourquoi Boeing ne consacre-t-il pas cet argent  acclrer le processus ? , a-t-il questionn.


Selon Business Insider, une veuve franaise poursuit Boeing en justice pour 276 millions de dollars  ce qui reprsente une journe de revenus pour l'entreprise en 2018, daprs le site web amricain d'information. Toutefois, lavionneur amricain a dit dans une dclaration envoye  Business Insider : 

 Cet engagement est indpendant des poursuites intentes par les familles et les proches des passagers des vols 302 et 610 d'Ethiopian Airlines et de Lion Air. Nous avons valu diverses faons d'aider les familles et les collectivits touches et nous avons dtermin qu'il s'agit d'une mesure constructive que nous pouvons prendre maintenant. Au fur et  mesure que les enqutes se poursuivent, Boeing coopre pleinement avec les autorits charges de l'enqute. Nous ne commenterons pas directement les procs individuels .

Aprs la mort de 346 personnes occasionnes par des crashs qui auraient pu tre vits, Boeing veut, avec 100 millions de dollars rpartis sur plusieurs annes, non seulement soutenir les parents des victimes, mais galement financer l'ducation, les programmes communautaires et le dveloppement conomique dans les collectivits touches. Lavionneur veut-il vraiment soutenir les familles des victimes ou serait-il en train de prparer son futur retour une fois que la crise 737 Max sera passe ? 

Source: Boeing Mediaroom, Business Insider

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous ? 
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous du montant de 100 millions de dollars par rapport  la liste dlments  financer ?
 ::fleche::  Quels autres commentaires faites-vous du geste de Boeing ?

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  Un employ de Boeing : je ne mettrais pas ma famille dans un avion Max, un moment o le 737 Max a une mauvaise presse
 ::fleche::  Boeing prvoyait d'attendre trois ans avant de rsoudre son problme d'alerte de scurit sur le 737 Max, selon des lgislateurs amricains
 ::fleche::  Un enregistrement audio rvle que Boeing n'a pas cd aux demandes des pilotes en colre de modifier les 737 Max, en novembre dernier
 ::fleche::  Crashs ariens : Boeing avait dsactiv le signal d'alerte des 737 MAX pour le rendre payant, une partie des avions a failli tre immobilise ds 2018

----------


## ijk-ref

> A ce titre, il est surprenant que le problme d'IHM soit venu de Boeing cette fois-ci. D'habitude, c'est Airbus qui dconne l-dessus, Boeing ayant d'autres travers.


En toute logique statistiquement a arrivera aussi chez Airbus... a arrivera mme de plus en plus chez tous les constructeurs.

Il n'y a rien de magique : L'avion tait avant rserv  l'lite avec des places chres permettant d'investir dans une vraie scurit.

Aujourd'hui on fait du vol lowcost entrainenant invitablement toutes les drives des produits de masses lowcosts.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Aujourd'hui on fait du vol lowcost entrainant invitablement toutes les drives des produits de masses lowcosts.


La scurit a augment massivement en mme temps, on est  bien plus de 10 millions de vols par accident. Pendant la seconde guerre mondiale, c'tait bien moins que 10 000(et je ne parle pas des vols qui se faisaient canarder, hein, juste des avions qui transportaient des trucs loin du front). Donc oui, le nombre de vols explose, mais pas le nombre d'accidents. La scurit continue  faire des progrs. Cette triste histoire de MAX aidera aussi, j'en suis sur,  faire progresser la scurit.

Qui ne sera jamais absolue, malheureusement.

----------


## ijk-ref

> () La scurit continue  faire des progrs. Cette triste histoire de MAX aidera aussi, j'en suis sur,  faire progresser la scurit.


Tu dis cela comme si "cette histoire de MAX" provenait d'erreurs imprvisibles et nouvelles permettant de faire avancer la Science.

Alors qu'elles proviennent justement de procdures de scurits court-circuites (mise en place pour de bonnes raisons !) c'est donc absurde d'en conclure que cet accident fasse progresser la scurit. (reculer d'un pas puis avancer d'un n'est pas progresser)


Mme si je "parie" dessus. Le low-cost est une tendance trop rcente pour voir s'il a un rel impacte ngatif sur la scurit.  En tout cas ce n'est pas en sortant des chiffres sur le nombre accidents d'il y a 5 ans que cela permet de dire quoique ce soit.

----------


## plegat

> Si Boeing se retrouve en difficult personne ne les pleurera. Surtout pas en Europe car a fera la part belle  Airbus.


Quel avantage pour l'Europe? Airbus s'approvisionne en pice aussi aux US, et Boeing aussi en Europe, ce n'est pas aussi simple que Airbus=Europe. Si Boeing se plante, c'est pas mal de fournisseurs europens qui paient les pots casss avec eux... directement avec 737, ou indirectement dans l'avenir.




> Aujourd'hui on fait du vol lowcost entrainenant invitablement toutes les drives des produits de masses lowcosts.


Les produits de masse lowcost se trouvent en cabine. Tu as le mme niveau de qualit au niveau avion sur un airbus "Air France" que sur un airbus "brian jet". Le fric ne se gagne pas sur le nombre d'aubes de l'tage haute pression du racteur droit...

----------


## yvslms

> Quel avantage pour l'Europe? Airbus s'approvisionne en pice aussi aux US, et Boeing aussi en Europe, ce n'est pas aussi simple que Airbus=Europe. Si Boeing se plante, c'est pas mal de fournisseurs europens qui paient les pots casss avec eux... directement avec 737, ou indirectement dans l'avenir.


C'est tout  fait vrai - un Boing fait travailler beaucoup de monde en Europe.
Par contre, il en va diffremment en ce qui concerne la conception et le savoir-faire, notamment  caractre stratgique...

----------


## el_slapper

> C'est tout  fait vrai - un Boeing fait travailler beaucoup de monde en Europe.
> Par contre, il en va diffremment en ce qui concerne la conception et le savoir-faire, notamment  caractre stratgique...


Tout  fait. Les sous-traitants(et il y en a sur tous les continents pour tous les constructeurs) sont importants, mais ils n'ont pas la matrise stratgique que les donneurs d'ordres ont.

----------


## loufab

> Le problme avec ce MCAS, c'est que depuis le premier 737-100 et ses moteurs JT8D, l'avion a t tellement transform, tir, agrandi, remotoris, que l'tude dynamique initiale (faite  la rgle  calcul, faut-il le rappeler) est devenue compltement caduque. D'o le MCAS bricol vite fait mal fait pour maintenir l'avion dans son enveloppe de vol...
> Il faut aussi savoir que Boeing et Airbus ont une approche totalement diffrente des commandes de vol. Chez airbus, le pilote donne une consigne  l'ordinateur de bord qui l'applique. Chez Boeing, le pilote donne une consigne  l'avion et l'ordinateur de bord essaie de corriger.
> Alors chez Airbus, quand on descend moteur rduit et roues sorties, l'ordinateur de bord comprend "je suis en train de me poser" et pose l'avion dans la fort d'Absheim. Quand, au dessus de l'atlantique, que les sondes pitot glent et que le pilote met l'avion en monte, l'avion fini par dcrocher. Ce n'est pas infaillible.
> Mais l chez Boeing, c'est un bidule rajout sur un modle de commande qui n'est pas prvu pour  la base. La seule solution, c'est de dmonter compltement le MCAS et de refaire l'tude aro de l'avion, pour qu'il soit de nouveau viable  voler sans bquille lectronique.


Absheim, Mont St Odile et Jakarta C'est avant ou aprs la coupure des bandes d'enregistrement ?

http://jacno.com/an01.htm

----------


## Stan Adkens

*L'AESA exige des changements supplmentaires sur le 737 Max*
*Dont le pilote automatique qui ne s'tait pas dbray dans certaines situations d'urgence*

Lavion 737 Max de Boeing clou au sol depuis mi-mars risque dy rester encore longtemps si une nouvelle liste de problmes du rgulateur europen de la scurit arienne devait devenir une exigence pralable  son retour dans les airs. L'organisme europen de rglementation de l'aviation a dress une liste dtaille de cinq exigences majeures auxquelles lavionneur amricain doit rpondre avant de permettre la remise en service du 737 Max, a rapport Bloomberg en citant des personnes au courant de laffaire. LAESA a adress les sujets  la haute direction de Boeing ainsi qu' son homologue amricain, la Federal Aviation Administration, dans une lettre ces derniers jours.

Selon Bloomberg, la liste de proccupations de l'agence fait suite  son propre examen gnral et indpendant de l'ensemble du systme de commandes de vol des avions 737 qui s'est concentr sur les diffrences entre la variante Max et l'ancien modle, a dclar la personne qui a demand  ne pas tre identifie, les dtails de laffaire ntant pas encore publics. L'une des cinq sujets de lagence navait jamais t rvle depuis les deux accidents, celle qui concerne la fonction de pilote automatique de lavion. En plus, la liste de l'AESA exclut plusieurs autres petites questions que l'agence n'a pas signales comme critiques, a rapport Bloomberg.

 
Lagence amricaine na pas encore divulgu les dtails de ses attentes du Max, ce qui ne permet pas de savoir si les exigences de l'AESA diffrent considrablement et si elles augmenteraient considrablement le cot et le temps ncessaire pour remettre le Max en vol. Mais une personne anonyme, bien au courant des travaux de la FAA, a confirm que les questions souleves par l'agence europenne sont conformes aux questions de son homologue amricain, a rapport Bloomberg. La FAA qui a refus de commenter les sujets de  l'AESA, sest content de dclar :

 La FAA continue de travailler en troite collaboration avec d'autres autorits de l'aviation civile dans le cadre de notre examen des documents de certification de Boeing pour le 737 MAX. Ce processus implique des communications rgulires entre toutes les parties .

Boeing na pas non plus rpondu  la demande de commentaire concernant l'impact potentiel des proccupations de l'AESA. Dans une dclaration que lavionneur a publie, il a dit que les responsables de l'entreprise continuaient   collaborer avec les organismes de rglementation et  fournir de l'information alors que nous travaillons  la remise en service scuritaire du MAX .

Les rgulateurs du monde entier ont immobilis l'avion le plus vendu de Boeing en mars aprs deux accidents en cinq mois qui ont fait au total 346 morts. Depuis lors, l'AESA a travaill avec la FAA et d'autres organismes de rglementation  l'examen d'un certain nombre de modifications proposes par Boeing au systme de commandes de vol de son 737 Max.

La crise a branl la rputation de Boeing ainsi que celle de la FAA, dont le rle dans la certification initiale de l'avion a t remis en question. Pour rappel, la FAA a t le dernier rgulateur  interdire les vols du 737 Max. La socit amricaine a travaill sur un correctif logiciel pour le systme anti-dcrochage MCAS qui a t impliqu dans les deux accidents, mais d'autres problmes ont fait surface ces dernires semaines. En effet,  la fin du mois de juin, pendant que les pilotes de la FAA effectuaient des essais sur simulateur reproduisant les conditions relles en vol, un nouveau risque en matire de scurit a t dcouvert sur le 737 Max de Boeing.

Lors de ces tests, la FAA a dcouvert que le traitement des donnes par lordinateur de bord du 737 Max pouvait causer un dcrochage soudain et imprvisible que les pilotes avaient beaucoup de mal  corriger pour reprendre rapidement le contrle de lavion. Cette nouvelle dfaillance logicielle est, par ailleurs, cite dans la lettre de l'organisme europen de rglementation de l'aviation. L'AESA recommande ce problme soit rsolu avant la reprise de vol des avions Max.  

Cest par ailleurs l'mergence de ce nouveau problme qui a incit Southwest Airlines, le plus grand exploitant de 737 Max,  repousser la rintroduction de l'avion dans son programme de vols au 1er octobre, soit un mois plus tard que prvu. Boeing a dit qu'il travaillait sur la question.

La liste des autres proccupations de l'AESA comprend : la difficult potentielle des pilotes  tourner le volant de compensation manuelle du jet  l'agence veut se rassurer que le pilote moyen a assez de force physique pour faire tourner le volant de compensation. Le manque de fiabilit des capteurs d'angle d'attaque du Max est sur la liste de l'AESA, daprs Bloomberg  un capteur dfectueux semble avoir t  lorigine du dclenchement du systme MCAS dans les deux crashs. Des procdures de formation inadquates sont galement pointes du doigt. Une proccupation qui n'avait pas t signale auparavant a t souleve par lagence europenne : le pilote automatique ne s'tait pas dsenclench dans certaines situations d'urgence.

John Cox, prsident de la socit de conseil en aviation Safety Operating Systems et ancien pilote du 737 a dclar que  L'un ou l'autre de ces lments pourrait avoir une incidence importante sur la remise en service, mais nous ne savons pas s'ils vont devenir des exigences ou s'il s'agit simplement de sujets de discussion . Il a ajout que de telles questions entre les organismes de rglementation sont la norme pendant les travaux de certification des aronefs et qu'elles ne posent peut-tre pas de nouveaux risques pour Boeing, a rapport Bloomberg.

*Le rglement des problmes soulevs par l'AESA pourrait savrer difficile et donc prendre du temps*

Selon John Cox, si Boeing devait avoir  modifier un systme aussi complexe que le pilote automatique du 737, cela pourrait avoir des ramifications majeures. Ce qui ne favoriserait pas une reprise rapide du service de lavion. Toutefois, il n'est au courant d'aucun problme de scurit sous-jacent au pilote automatique qui justifierait une telle mesure, ce problme tant cit pour la toute premire fois depuis lors.  

L'AESA demande aussi la mise  jour du logiciel qui devrait dornavant permettre la prise en compte des donnes des deux capteurs pour activer le systme d'augmentation des caractristiques de manuvre. Mais des gens familiers avec le sujet ont dit  Bloomberg la semaine dernire que le dernier problme logiciel pourrait prendre jusqu' trois mois pour tre rsolu.


La maintenance des capteurs d'angle d'attaque (AOA) sur lesquels le MCAS s'appuie pourrait se rvler plus complexe. Bloomberg a rapport que lors dune interview le mois dernier, le directeur de l'AESA, Patrick Ky, a dclar que la mise  niveau de matriel supplmentaire n'tait pas exclue, une mesure qui pourrait s'avrer coteuse et longue pour le fabricant.

Ce qui pourrait prendre galement le temps et tre couteux si les proccupations de l'AESA devenaient des exigences est que lagence ne s'est pas contente de dire  Boeing comment rsoudre les problmes. Elle demande plutt  l'entreprise de proposer des solutions qui seront ensuite values, avant quelles ne soient appliques, a rapport Bloomberg. Par exemple, si Boeing peut prouver l'efficacit d'une nouvelle procdure de formation qui ne comprend pas l'exigence plus lourde de la formation sur simulateur, elle pourrait viter cette dpense supplmentaire.

Surtout que  l'AESA examine de prs l'amlioration de la formation ncessaire [pour les pilotes] ainsi que la hirarchisation des alertes dans le poste de pilotage , a dclar la personne qui connat la situation, ajoutant que l'agence travaillait  en pleine coordination avec la FAA . Par ailleurs, Daniel Elwell, l'administrateur par intrim de la FAA, a dclar que l'avion immobilis au sol ne sera pas remis en service tant que l'agence ne sera pas assure de sa scurit et que les pilotes n'auront pas reu une formation adquate pour faire face  toute urgence.

Toutefois, le retour en service du 737 MAX dans les meilleurs dlais tait dj srieusement compromis par la demande des pilotes de bnficier dune meilleure formation, ce qui implique lusage de simulateurs de vol quand il nen existe que quatre dans le monde qui sont capables de reproduire exactement les conditions de vol du 737 Max. 

Boeing a nanmoins dit  ses clients et  d'autres membres de l'industrie qu'il s'attendait  ce que l'avion soit remis en service d'ici septembre, en ne prenant quen compte la rparation du logiciel impliqu dans les deux accidents ainsi que le dernier dfaut identifi avec le microprocesseur, a dclar une personne familire avec les conseils de l'entreprise. Pourquoi Boeing nenvisage-t-il pas une rvision complte de la conception de son 737 Max, vu que les mises  jour et les maintenances matrielles lui coteront toutefois le temps et beaucoup largent.

Source : Bloomberg

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des exigences de l'AESA  ? 
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que le point concernant la rvision du pilote automatique pourra tre  Boeing ? 
 ::fleche::  Quel commentaire faites-vous du nouveau calendrier de Boeing pour faire voler  nouveau son 737 Max ?
 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous si Boeing adoptait une stratgie de rvision complte de la conception de son avion ?  

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  Disparition du Boeing de Malaysia Airlines : mfiez-vous des fausses informations, les cyber escrocs sont  l'afft
 ::fleche::  Le Boeing 737 MAX risque de rester clou au sol pendant un an, pour une perte de plus de 10 milliards de dollars pour Boeing
 ::fleche::  Crashs ariens : Boeing avait dsactiv le signal d'alerte des 737 MAX pour le rendre payant, une partie des avions a failli tre immobilise ds 2018
 ::fleche::  Un enregistrement audio rvle que Boeing n'a pas cd aux demandes des pilotes en colre de modifier les 737 Max, en novembre dernier

----------


## Fleur en plastique

Donc si j'ai bien compris l'agence europenne a surtout des bogues logiciels  rapporter. Il leur suffit de poster a dans leur bug tracker de Boeing.

L'avion devrait  mon sens repartir maintenant, car il faut pas pousser, tout le monde souffre de cette situation, que a soit Boeing, les compagnies ariennes et les passagers qui ne sauraient se contenter du confort spartiate de l'A320neo.

Il suffit tout simplement de s'assurer que l'avion,  chaque fois que possible, recherche sur Internet s'il y a un nouveau push dans le GIT du projet Boeing 737 MAX et si oui, qu'il tlcharge et installe la mise  jour (soit  l'arrt via le Wi-Fi de l'aroport, soit en plein vol lors du survol d'une antenne 4G par exemple), afin que tous les avions puissent bnficier dans l'heure des corrections commites par les ingnieurs offshore indiens de Boeing.

Pour les capteurs  rajouter franchement a peut attendre. Il y a eu deux crashs certes, mais combien de vols parfaitement russis ? Il est quand mme peu probable qu'il y ait un nouvel accident avant quelques mois et d'ici l, tous les avions auront tlcharg suffisamment de mises  jour pour tre suffisamment fiables et rendre le risque de crash ngligeable.

----------


## Itachiaurion

> Pour les capteurs  rajouter franchement a peut attendre. Il y a eu deux crashs certes, mais combien de vols parfaitement russis ? Il est quand mme peu probable qu'il y ait un nouvel accident avant quelques mois et d'ici l, tous les avions auront tlcharg suffisamment de mises  jour pour tre suffisamment fiables et rendre le risque de crash ngligeable.


C'est pas comme s'il y avait eu mort d'homme effectivement  ::calim2::

----------


## rawsrc

> qu'il tlcharge et installe la mise  jour (soit  l'arrt via le Wi-Fi de l'aroport, soit en plein vol lors du *survol d'une antenne 4G par exemple*), afin que tous les avions puissent bnficier dans l'heure des corrections commites par les ingnieurs offshore indiens de Boeing.


j'imagine l'entrainement : 

Bon les gars, aujourd'hui on va sentraner  survoler des antennes 4G pour que l'avion tlcharge ses mises  jour. 
Alors va falloir faire attention et rester concentrs (les vies de vos passagers, de votre quipage et la vtre (accessoirement) sont en jeu) : bon c'est parti : check-list mto et ophtalmo, OK pour tout le monde ? Altitude 30 000 pieds, vous devez survoler l'antenne 4G situe sur l'immeuble du 425 route de l'aroport, 93350 Le Bourget, bonne chance    ::ptdr::

----------


## e101mk2

> Il suffit tout simplement de s'assurer que l'avion,  chaque fois que possible, recherche sur Internet s'il y a un nouveau push dans le GIT du projet Boeing 737 MAX et si oui, qu'il tlcharge et installe la mise  jour (soit  l'arrt via le Wi-Fi de l'aroport, soit en plein vol lors du survol d'une antenne 4G par exemple)


J'espre qu'ils sont pas sous Windows, il serait bte qu'en plein vol, lauto-pilote affiche "Installation de la mise  jour de Windows. N'teignez pas votre ordinateur".

 ::dehors::

----------


## eldran64

Please, don't feed fleur en plastique  ::aie::

----------


## el_slapper

Let's feed the fleur.




> Donc si j'ai bien compris l'agence europenne a surtout des bogues logiciels  rapporter. Il leur suffit de poster a dans leur bug tracker de Boeing.


probablement un mantis ou une autre horreur open-source, d'ailleurs, ce qui expliquerait les dboires du constructeur.




> L'avion devrait  mon sens repartir maintenant, car il faut pas pousser, tout le monde souffre de cette situation, que a soit Boeing, les compagnies ariennes et les passagers qui ne sauraient se contenter du confort spartiate de l'A320neo.


Foutaises. Le seul avion confortable de la catgorie est le MS-21 



(pas de bol, le programme a pris un an dans la vue...par la faute de Trump, en plus - les amricains semblent tout faire pour que Airbus soit hgmonique)




> Il suffit tout simplement de s'assurer que l'avion,  chaque fois que possible, recherche sur Internet s'il y a un nouveau push dans le GIT du projet Boeing 737 MAX et si oui, qu'il tlcharge et installe la mise  jour (soit  l'arrt via le Wi-Fi de l'aroport, soit en plein vol lors du survol d'une antenne 4G par exemple), afin que tous les avions puissent bnficier dans l'heure des corrections commites par les ingnieurs offshore indiens de Boeing.


pourquoi dans l'heure? Dans la seconde!!!!! Soyons modernes, soyons immdiats. (surtout dans les trous sans communication, au milieu des ocans)




> Pour les capteurs  rajouter franchement a peut attendre. Il y a eu deux crashs certes, mais combien de vols parfaitement russis ? Il est quand mme peu probable qu'il y ait un nouvel accident avant quelques mois et d'ici l, tous les avions auront tlcharg suffisamment de mises  jour pour tre suffisamment fiables et rendre le risque de crash ngligeable.


oui, et on tlchargera aussi des mises  jour pour ranimer les cadavres des victimes, c'est plus moderne comme a.

----------


## Fleur en plastique

::roll::  De certaines ractions que je lis ici, j'ai l'impression que certains s'imaginent que je trolle. Ce n'est absolument pas le cas. Ce n'est pas parce que la vrit vous rvolte qu'elle n'en est pas moins vraie.

350 morts dans deux crashs d'avion. Pour vous et moi, ce sont des tragdies, des vies perdues, des familles brises. Mais pour Boeing, ce sont des lignes comptables dans un bilan financier, une valuation de risques, une demande de modification du marketing et de la communication. Un mort pour eux, a les attriste parce que a cote cher et provoque des retards dans les plannings et les prvisions de vente, et rien de plus.

De plus, d'un point de vue Boeing, un mort du tiers monde vaut moins cher qu'un mort Amricain. De plus, un mort d'une compagnie low-cost comme Lion Air vaut moins cher qu'un mort d'une compagnie plus prestigieuse (Ethiopian Airlines). Oui a peut vous rvolter ce que je dis, mais encore une fois c'est ainsi que raisonnent les grands groupes, n'imaginez pas trouver la moindre trace d'humanit dans les hautes sphres d'une entreprise de cette taille.

Ce qu'ils feront, ce n'est pas assurer que plus personne ne sera tu dans un accident de 737 Max, mais de rendre le risque ngligeable au niveau probabiliste. Si un tel accident se produit malgr tout cela sera considr comme un impondrable. Et les avocats auront pour tche dans ce cas de trouver un coupable, n'importe lequel, mais pas Boeing, afin que les morts (= le cot financier, marketing et d'image) ne soient pas, sur le papier, de leur fait.

Pour rebondir sur la mise  jour dans l'heure, l encore on prfre caricaturer mes propos plutt que de rebondir sur le fond. Comme tous les tlphones savent le faire de nos jours, les donnes sont tlcharges quand il y a une connexion de disponible. Quand la connexion est perdue, le tlchargement est en pause, et reprend ds qu'il y en a une. Ben l dans un avion c'est pareil. Bon aprs je veux bien admettre qu'il serait probablement hasardeux d'appliquer la mise  jour tlcharge en plein vol,  moins bien entendu que la faille corrige soit critique.

----------


## marsupial

Avec tous les soucis dtects qui ne sont pas entirement soft, quelle que soit l'inhumanit de Boeing, le 737 Max n'est pas prt de voler  nouveau.

----------


## eldran64

> De certaines ractions que je lis ici, j'ai l'impression que certains s'imaginent que je trolle. Ce n'est absolument pas le cas. Ce n'est pas parce que la vrit vous rvolte qu'elle n'en est pas moins vraie.
> 
> 350 morts dans deux crashs d'avion. Pour vous et moi, ce sont des tragdies, des vies perdues, des familles brises. Mais pour Boeing, ce sont des lignes comptables dans un bilan financier, une valuation de risques, une demande de modification du marketing et de la communication. Un mort pour eux, a les attriste parce que a cote cher et provoque des retards dans les plannings et les prvisions de vente, et rien de plus.


C'est compltement vrai. Mais a ne rend pas moins vrai que ce genre de choses est moralement inacceptable. 




> Pour rebondir sur la mise  jour dans l'heure, l encore on prfre caricaturer mes propos plutt que de rebondir sur le fond. Comme tous les tlphones savent le faire de nos jours, les donnes sont tlcharges quand il y a une connexion de disponible. Quand la connexion est perdue, le tlchargement est en pause, et reprend ds qu'il y en a une. Ben l dans un avion c'est pareil. Bon aprs je veux bien admettre qu'il serait probablement hasardeux d'appliquer la mise  jour tlcharge en plein vol,  moins bien entendu que la faille corrige soit critique.


Ce n'est pas un smartphone qui risque de se transformer en brique l, mais un avion. De plus, les pilotes apprennent  voler avec une version prcise de leur avion. Si on modifie un logiciel, on modifie intrinsquement le comportement de l'avion. Cela se traduit par la ncessit de faire une formation au prs des pilotes (et non pas une possible notification par sms/mail).
Ensuite, si la rapidit de propagation sduit sur le papier, j'imagine qu'il doit tre ncessaire de s'assurer que chaque appareil est conforme aprs la modification.
Bref, comme tu l'as dis les avionneurs et les compagnies sont intresss par l'argent. Si une simple MAJ par OTA suffisait, a ferait belle lurette qu'ils auraient mis a en place.

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Le correctif logiciel de Boeing pour le problme du 737 MAX submerge l'ordinateur de bord de l'avion*
*selon les pilotes de la FAA*

La crise du 737 MAX de Boeing ne finit pas et lon se demande si une solution finale verra le jour ou jusqu quelle date lavion restera clou au sol.  la suite des deux crashes du 737 Max ayant caus la mort de 346 personnes, lefficacit du systme anti-dcrochage MCAS a t remise en cause et Boeing a t contraint de dployer des mises  jour pour corriger les dfauts souligns. Aprs de nombreux tests, dont un ralis en simulateur par des pilotes de la FAA en fin du mois de juin pour tmoigner de lefficacit du correctif du systme MCAS, ces derniers ont indiqu avoir dcouvert un nouveau problme qui pourrait faire en sorte que le 737 MAX reste encore longtemps clou au sol.

En effet, le Maneuvering Characteristics Augmentation System (MCAS) est un dispositif matriel et logiciel du Boeing 737 MAX destin  viter le dcrochage en pilotage manuel, volets rentrs. Quand il dtecte que l'incidence de l'avion dpasse une valeur considre comme dangereuse (en fonction notamment de la vitesse et de l'altitude), il s'active pour compenser l'avion  piquer en dplaant le plan horizontal rglable de l'empennage. Pour remonter un peu plus en arrire, c'est la recherche d'amlioration d'efficacit nergtique du Boeing 737 Max qui a entran le choix de moteurs plus volumineux. La place disponible sous l'aile tant limite, il a fallu les positionner plus haut et plus en avant, et modifier la forme de leur nacelle par rapport aux modles prcdents de 737.

Dans certaines de configurations arodynamiques et de pousse, cette position risquerait de rendre insuffisante l'efficacit  piquer des gouvernes de profondeur. Pour maintenir une manuvrabilit acceptable, Boeing a conu le Maneuvering Characteristics Augmentation System (MCAS) ou  systme d'amlioration des caractristiques de manuvrabilit . Celui-ci ne peut thoriquement intervenir que quand l'avion est en pilotage manuel, volets rentrs. Quand, du fait d'un facteur de charge trop important ou d'une vitesse trop faible, l'incidence dpasse une limite dpendant de la vitesse et de l'altitude, le systme s'active de faon transparente pour le pilote de lavion pour compenser automatiquement l'avion  piquer en augmentant le calage du plan horizontal rglable.

Lorsque les deux accidents impliquant le Boeing 737 MAX qui ont caus la mort de 346 personnes sont survenus, lefficacit du systme a t remise en cause et les avions ont t retenus au sol, en attendant que le constructeur trouve des solutions aux diffrents problmes souligns. Les organisations telles que l'Agence europenne de la scurit arienne (EASA) et la Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) aux tats-Unis ont mis de nombreuses inquitudes sur le systme anti-dcrochage MCAS et Boeing a t invit  dployer des correctifs du logiciel pouvant rsoudre le problme du 737 MAX. Si le correctif est disponible depuis le mois de mai, lavionneur amricain na cependant pas encore reu lautorisation de faire voler  nouveau ses engins.

Pourquoi ? Eh bien, lon estime que les tests raliss depuis le dploiement du correctif du logiciel de bord du 737 MAX ne sont pas trs concluants.  La FAA suit un processus minutieux, et non un calendrier prescrit, pour retourner le Boeing 737 Max au service passager. La FAA lvera l'ordre d'interdiction de l'aronef lorsque nous jugerons qu'il est scuritaire de le faire. Nous continuons d'valuer la modification logicielle de Boeing au MCAS et nous continuons  mettre au point les exigences de formation ncessaires , a dclar lagence amricaine  la fin du mois de juin pass. Cette dclaration rsulte du fait que de nouveaux tests raliss par des pilotes de la FAA en juin, mettant en uvre le correctif fourni par Boeing, ont rvl l'existence dun autre problme.

*Systme de commandes de vol du 737 MAX*

*Quel est le problme que pose le correctif logiciel de Boeing pour le 737 MAX ?*

Le problme qui a t dcouvert est li  la vitesse de traitement des donnes d'une puce informatique de commande de vol spcifique, selon les deux personnes ayant une connaissance du problme. Lors du test, le pilote de la FAA a rencontr des retards dans l'excution d'une tape cruciale ncessaire  la stabilisation d'un aronef. En effet, ces derniers ont indiqu que dans un simulateur de vol en juin,  des pilotes de la FAA ont test des activations errones du logiciel anti-dcrochage qui enfonce le nez du Max. Au cours de lexercice, un pilote de la FAA n'a pas t en mesure de suivre rapidement et facilement les procdures d'urgence de Boeing pour reprendre le contrle de l'avion. Selon des sources qui ont assist aux tests, le pilote a qualifi cet chec de catastrophique, ce qui signifie que cela pourrait entraner la perte d'un avion  mi-vol.

Selon Peter Lemme, un ancien ingnieur des commandes de vol chez Boeing, comme les versions prcdentes du 737 NG et du Classic, le 737 MAX possde deux units FCC (Flight Control Computer), FCC A et FCC B, dotes chacune de deux units centrales. Les FCC sont des calculateurs qui reoivent des donnes pour la plupart issues de capteurs, puis qui les analysent, et qui envoient ensuite des ordres aux commandes de vol du pilote automatique ou au moteur qui actionne le STAB TRIM. Un FCC est compos de deux processeurs, chacun fonctionnant indpendamment. Il dispose de deux processeurs 16 bits. Les numros de pice des deux processeurs sont diffrents pour viter tout problme de conception. Les processeurs calculent diffrentes commandes.

Un FCC reoit, entres autres, les donnes suivantes : la position des volets, les donnes daltitude (radioaltimtre), les donnes issues de lADIRU (Air Data Inertial Reference Unit), le rgime moteur et le capteur qui indique si lavion est au sol ou pas. Daprs les explications de Lemme, linstallation des FCC du 737 MAX est une configuration  dual-dual . Il existe deux processeurs diffrents dans chacun des deux ordinateurs du pilote automatique, programms chacun par des personnes diffrentes. La plus grande menace est une dfaillance logicielle en mode commun. Le fait de programmer deux groupes diffrents  partir d'un ensemble commun d'exigences est un moyen d'attnuer une dfaillance de mode commun. Larchitecture  dual-dual  est unique, a-t-il prcis.

Selon lui, la dcision de rduire le temps de traitement d'un seul canal et d'un seul processeur revient au 737 classic.  La fonction MCAS nest quun autre module logiciel FCC qui se comporte,  un niveau lev, comme le rglage de vitesse, dont larchitecture aurait ensuite t rplique , a-t-il expliqu. Le 737 n'utilise qu'un seul FCC  la fois et le systme Speed ​​Trim (STS), dont MCAS fait partie, ne fonctionne que sur l'un des deux processeurs internes de cet ordinateur de bord. Les processeurs en question sont des processeurs de type Intel 80286. La version originale Intel de ce processeur a t vendue entre 1982 et 1991. Il avait une frquence d'horloge maximale de 4, 6 ou 8 MHz. Il a ensuite t reproduit par un certain nombre de socits, notamment par AMD et la socit aronautique Harris.

Ces diverses reproductions possdaient des frquences d'horloge de 20 et 25 MHz. Il est probable que le FCC du Boeing 737 utilise ces types de processeurs ou des types similaires. Selon le mdia amricain Moon of Alabama (MoA), ces vieux processeurs sont trs fiables et sans erreur. Mais ils ont moins du 1/1000me de la capacit de calcul dun tlphone cellulaire moderne. Selon Lemme, un processeur de l'ordinateur de vol excute jusqu' 11 processus diffrents. Tous ont besoin de recevoir les entres de capteurs externes, d'excuter leurs algorithmes et de transmettre une commande aux actionneurs appropris qui contrlent les surfaces de vol mobiles de l'avion. Daprs lui, la conclusion est simple :  Le fait que le pilote de la FAA ait rencontr des retards dans l'excution d'une tape cruciale provoque par l'ordinateur indique une surcharge de capacit .

Selon dautres explications quil a fournies, lordinateur de commande de vol utilise des systmes dopration spciaux avec un minimum de temps systme. Ils sont programms dans des langages de programmation trs efficaces. La conception et la mise en uvre du logiciel suivent un processus trs strict utilisant des outils spcialiss.  Tout cela est bien meilleur que ce que j'ai utilis pendant mes temps de programmation , a-t-il soulign. Pour lui, les programmes crits  des fins de contrle de vol sont dj hautement optimiss. Ainsi, poursuit-il, les optimiser davantage   la main  romprait le processus rglement requis par la production de tels logiciels.

*Le Boeing 737 MAX est-il prt  dcoller  nouveau ?*

Les probabilits sont trs faibles  ce sujet. Si le problme se prsente sur cet angle, il est peu problme que lavionneur amricain puisse le rsoudre avec de simples correctifs, car cela ne ferait qu'augmenter la charge de travail des processeurs. Selon le MoA, Boeing a notifi  la FAA quil va se pencher sur ce nouveau problme dtect par lagence et le rsoudre galement. Daprs les conclusions rapportes par le mdia MoA, il est peu probable que cela soit possible. La charge logicielle se trouve dj  la frontire, voire au-dessus des capacits physiques des ordinateurs de contrle de vol actuels.

Le potentiel d'optimisation du logiciel est probablement minime. Les ordinateurs de commande de vol utiliss par les 737 MAX et NG ont t dvelopps du dbut au milieu des annes 90. Il n'y a pas de solutions sur le march pour des performances suprieures. MCAS tait un pansement, rapporte le mdia. En raison de la nouvelle position du moteur, la version du 737 MAX avait chang de comportement par rapport aux anciens types de 737, mme si elle utilisait toujours la certification des types plus anciens. MCAS tait cens corriger cela. Le correctif logiciel pour MCAS est une autre aide de bande sur le dessus. Le correctif logiciel que Boeing promet maintenant pour rsoudre le problme dcouvert par le pilote de la FAA serait la troisime aide de bande sur la mme plaie. Il est donc peu probable que cela arrte le saignement.

Boeing avait envisag de remettre en vol ses Boeing 737 Max dj  la mi-dcembre, mais ce nouveau problme dtect par la FAA risque d'empiter srieusement sur les plans de lavionneur. La FAA a bien t claire sur la question.  Les Boeing 737 Max ne dcolleront pas tant que nous ne serions pas certains que toutes les conditions requises pour la scurit des passagers sont remplies, a dclar lagence amricaine . LAESA sest galement bien fait comprendre sur le sujet. Aprs la notification de ce problme, lagence europenne a toute de suite exig dautres changements sur le 737 MAX.

*Quelles sont les exigences auxquelles Boeing doit rpondre avant de faire dcoller son 737 Max ?*

L'organisme europen de rglementation de l'aviation a dress une liste dtaille de cinq exigences majeures auxquelles lavionneur amricain doit rpondre avant de permettre la remise en service du 737 Max, a rapport Bloomberg en citant des personnes au courant de laffaire. LAESA a adress les sujets  la haute direction de Boeing ainsi qu' son homologue amricain, la Federal Aviation Administration, dans une lettre ces derniers jours. Les proccupations se font de plus nombreuses en ce qui concerne le suivi du 737 MAX.

Lon se demande si Boeing pourra se dbarrasser dfinitivement du problme du systme danti-dcrochage MCAS. Cela pourrait bien prendre plus de temps  Boeing que ce quil avait imagin au dbut. Selon des projections du cabinet de conseils Archery Strategy Consulting (ASC) publies au dbut de ce mois, la crise du 737 Max pourrait encore durer longtemps et coter une somme colossale  lavionneur amricain. Les raisons voques par le cabinet sont, entre autres, la pnurie de simulateurs pour la formation des pilotes et la nouvelle faille dcouverte par la FAA.

Le 737 MAX de Boeing est clou au sol depuis le 13 mars  la suite de deux accidents mortels. Daprs le cabinet, le 737 MAX pourrait bien rester clou au sol pendant un an, voire plus, engendrant une perte dau moins 10 milliards de dollars  Boeing. Le 737 MAX va-t-il dcoller  nouveau ? Quelle solution soffre  Boeing dans ce cas prcis  en juger du fait que les experts estiment quune nouvelle mise  jour du logiciel de lordinateur de bord ne rsoudra pas le problme ? Faut-il remplacer les anciennes units de calculs des modles 737 de Boeing ou repenser le design comme le prconise Gregory Travis ? Cette situation souligne dnormes proccupations.

Source : Moon of Alabama

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  L'AESA exige des changements supplmentaires sur le 737 Max, dont le pilote automatique qui ne s'tait pas dbray dans certaines situations d'urgence

 ::fleche::  Le Boeing 737 MAX risque de rester clou au sol pendant un an pour une perte de plus de 10 milliards de dollars pour Boeing

 ::fleche::  Boeing 737 MAX, pourquoi une mise  jour logicielle ne peut pas compenser son dfaut de conception. Gregory Travis suggre une rvision du design

----------


## darklinux

Cet avion est une calamit , premire fois que je vois cela , on va apprendre bientt que le CPU est un i3 premire gnration avec 4 Go de RAM et un Windows non patch

----------


## Neckara

> Cet avion est une calamit , premire fois que je vois cela , on va apprendre bientt que le CPU est un i3 premire gnration avec 4 Go de RAM [...]


Pour le coup cela est tout  fait normal.


Tu n'es pas sans savoir que la conception d'avions (au niveau hardware) ne suit pas un modle agile et se fait sur un temps trs long. De surcrot, on vise ici de l'embarqu, on ne va pas s'amuser  mettre des gros CPU dernires gnrations, car cela engendrerait un surcot inutile et important, consommerait plus, et pserait plus lourd.

----------


## eldran64

> Tu n'es pas sans savoir que la conception d'avions (au niveau hardware) ne suit pas un modle agile et se fait sur un temps trs long. De surcrot, on vise ici de l'embarqu, on ne va pas s'amuser  mettre des gros CPU dernires gnrations, car cela engendrerait un surcot inutile et important, consommerait plus, et pserait plus lourd.


Sans parler de mettre des I3 de dernire Gen, de simple pentium 4 suffirait plus que largement en terme de puissance de calcul. En fait l, on demande  des procos aussi puissant que ce qu'on trouve dans des Automates Programmables Industriels d'avoir une grosse charge de travail. C'est antinomique par rapport  leur conception. Si Boeing ne fait pas confiance aux CPU modernes, il peut mettre des puces en redondances. Vu le coup de l'immobilisation de toute leur flotte, je ne pense pas que l'avionneur soit regardant pour la dpense de quelques milliers de dollars par appareils (surtout si a rsous la question).

Le vrai souci c'est que leurs patchs successifs ne font qu'augmenter le nombre de problmes dcouvert et crer un nouveau systme de type MCAS avec du matriel performant va prendre des plombes entre la conception, la certification, la mise en place et la validation de la mise en place sur chaque appareil. Bref, cet avion n'est pas prt de revoler un jour.

edit: ide  la con -> on met 5 raspberry de dernire Gen en parallle et on prend le rsultat majoritaire pour les commandes  ::aie::

----------


## frfancha

> Cet avion est une calamit , premire fois que je vois cela , on va apprendre bientt que le CPU est un i3 premire gnration avec 4 Go de RAM et un Windows non patch


C'est crit dans la news, le processeur est un 80286.

----------


## Nebulix

Malheureusement l'ide est trop rpandue qu'on pourra toujours corriger une conception bcle par du logiciel.

----------


## darklinux

> Pour le coup cela est tout  fait normal.
> 
> 
> Tu n'es pas sans savoir que la conception d'avions (au niveau hardware) ne suit pas un modle agile et se fait sur un temps trs long. De surcrot, on vise ici de l'embarqu, on ne va pas s'amuser  mettre des gros CPU dernires gnrations, car cela engendrerait un surcot inutile et important, consommerait plus, et pserait plus lourd.


Pour Windows , c ' tait une plaisanterie ( quoique )  , mais il existait un OS du nom de QNX qui faisait du temps rel , BSD  sembler t ' il cette capacit . Encore une fois , je ne comprend pas que Boeing n 'est pas sa propre infrastructure , Airbus doit l ' avoir

----------


## Bloon

La vraie question c'est : trouvera-t-on des voyageurs prts  remonter dans cet avion ?

Bloon

----------


## Bubu017

> La vraie question c'est : trouvera-t-on des voyageurs prts  remonter dans cet avion ?
> 
> Bloon


Parce-que tu penses que les gens regardent l'avion dans lequel ils vont monter ?

----------


## Bloon

> Parce-que tu penses que les gens regardent l'avion dans lequel ils vont monter ?


Aujourd'hui peu car il n'y a pas de raison de le faire. Demain quand on va annoncer que le 737 Max est de nouveau autoris, je pense que les voyageurs vont y regarder  deux fois oui... Dj suite au second crash, des passagers avaient refus d'embarquer et pourtant on n'avait pas encore connaissance de l'ampleur du scandale et du problme.

Bloon

----------


## champomy62

> Aujourd'hui peu car il n'y a pas de raison de le faire. Demain quand on va annoncer que le 737 Max est de nouveau autoris, je pense que les voyageurs vont y regarder  deux fois oui... Dj suite au second crash, des passagers avaient refus d'embarquer et pourtant on n'avait pas encore connaissance de l'ampleur du scandale et du problme.
> 
> Bloon


Je regarde, le soucis c'est de savoir le numero du vol avant d'acheter le billet ... alors en general je le fais apres. Savez-vous s'il existe une possibilite d'avoir le numero du vol avant d'acheter le billet ?

----------


## plegat

> Je regarde, le soucis c'est de savoir le numero du vol avant d'acheter le billet ... alors en general je le fais apres. Savez-vous s'il existe une possibilite d'avoir le numero du vol avant d'acheter le billet ?


Tu as le numro de vol quand tu choisis tes vols... soit directement sur les sites des compagnies ariennes, soit dans google flights... par contre il faut penser  cliquer sur la petite icne qui va bien pour avoir les dtails des vols.

Par exemple, je me suis tent un Toulouse-Adelade, aller le 24/07, retour plus tard... il me propose Toulouse-Londres sur un A319 (vol BA377 de British Airways), Londres-PErth sur B787 (vol QF10, Quantas), et Perth-Adelade sur un B737 (vol QF810, Quantas aussi)... Ae, un 737... zou, tu vas sur www.flightstats.com voir ce que c'est (tu as www.flightradar24.com aussi, ou directement sur le site de Quantas), c'est un 737-800. Ouf! Et je n'ai rien achet...

----------


## viper1094

Merci bien m'sieur le casseur d'avion. J'ai une autre question. Comment ces sites le savent ??

----------


## fredinkan

> Merci bien m'sieur le casseur d'avion. J'ai une autre question. Comment ces sites le savent ??


Parce que les vols sont ultra rglements et que les infos sont disponibles pour les aroports, aux tours de contrles, etc ?

----------


## rawsrc

> J'espre qu'ils sont pas sous Windows, il serait bte qu'en plein vol, lauto-pilote affiche "Installation de la mise  jour de Windows. N'teignez pas votre ordinateur".


Y a aussi le : 

"Votre ordinateur redmarra plusieurs fois pendant l'installation..." 

Bon les mecs, l'uc de l'avion reboot, faut attendre...   ::ptdr::

----------


## el_slapper

> La vraie question c'est : trouvera-t-on des voyageurs prts  remonter dans cet avion ?
> 
> Bloon


"ohhh!!! Vueling fait une promo pour Barcelone, il faut en profiter!!!!!"

----------


## Mat.M

> Je regarde, le soucis c'est de savoir le numero du vol avant d'acheter le billet ... alors en general je le fais apres. Savez-vous s'il existe une possibilite d'avoir le numero du vol avant d'acheter le billet ?


comme le suggre Plegat il faut aller consulter les sites de "flight-tracking"



> La vraie question c'est : trouvera-t-on des voyageurs prts  remonter dans cet avion ?
> Bloon


le problme dans cette tragdie du 737 Max c'est de comprendre pourquoi le commandant de bord n'a pas pu rattraper la trajectoire de l'avion en pilotage manuel  moins que l'avion ne l'tait dj ( que l'on m'excuse je n'ai pas eu tout le temps de dcortiquer les infos).
C'est l le problme du "fly by wire"



> While traditional mechanical or hydraulic control systems usually fail gradually, the loss of all flight control computers immediately renders the aircraft uncontrollable

----------


## viper1094

> Parce que les vols sont ultra rglements et que les infos sont disponibles pour les aroports, aux tours de contrles, etc ?


Ah ben oui videmment haha. Merci pour ta rponse ^^.

----------


## plegat

> Ah ben oui videmment haha. Merci pour ta rponse ^^.


Aprs, on n'est jamais  l'abri d'un changement d'appareil parce que le rgulier est en rade quelque part... voir carrment de compagnie arienne... du coup on pourrait se retrouver sur un Max  l'insu de notre plein gr! Enfin... quand ils revoleront...

----------


## viper1094

A l'insu de notre plein gr ? C'est correct a ? Les grammar nazi vous savez ? ( C'est une vrai question j'suis curieux). 
Et oui effectivement c'est bien pour a que je posais la question. Quel est le niveau de fiabilit de ce genre de site. Ca semble fiable mais pas sr  100% donc.

----------


## Neckara

> A l'insu de notre plein gr ? C'est correct a ? Les grammar nazi vous savez ? ( C'est une vrai question j'suis curieux).


https://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/%C3%A...plein_gr%C3%A9

Tiens, au passage, faut que je t'envoie un MP demain.


EDIT: Voil, culturationnes-toi un peu
www.dailymotion.com/video/x2r2bp8
www.dailymotion.com/video/x3pkths
www.dailymotion.com/video/x282n0s

----------


## Jipt

> A l'insu de notre plein gr ? C'est correct a ? Les grammar nazi vous savez ? ( C'est une vrai*e* question j'suis curieux).


Ne t'inquite pas, les grammar nazis savent faire la diffrence entre de l'humour et de l'inculture, de la non-relecture, du je-m'en-foutisme

----------


## viper1094

> EDIT: Voil, culturationnes-toi un peu


Je viens de me culturationner comme il se doit haha. "Si ca se trouve je suis ne  l'insu de mon plein gr" ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  J'ai ris fort

Oh et j'attend ton mp  ::D:

----------


## CoderInTheDark

Je ne sais pas pourquoi vous avez peur d'un avion clou au sol.
Alors qu'il y en a tant d'autres dangereux qui volent.

Le 747 a un lourd passif, problme de rservoirs qui explosent porte fret dfectueuses.
Les Tupolev n'ont pas bonne rputation

----------


## viper1094

Neckara on est demain (J'aime cette tournure de phrase).

----------


## Jipt

> Mon site (en construction) : http://arhacknide.com


Ben le mets pas en ligne, alors, que a part fort avec 5 ou 6 fautes d'orthographe et de typographie pour un si petit article  ::roll::

----------


## viper1094

Bon j'en ai marre de me faire sacquer par Jipt roh ! Je vais corriger a, en essayant de trouver les fautes. Merci de me l'avoir dit.

Edit : Je crois que je l'ai pas relu ne serait-ce que une seule fois  ::oops:: , les fautes tait vidente. Ils en restent peut-tre encore je vais me relire une dernire fois.

----------


## Jipt

> les fautes tai*en*t vidente*s*. Il*s* en reste*nt* peut-tre encore


On n'a pas fini d'en voir, je sens  ::roll:: 





> je vais me relire une *dernire* fois.


"Vingt fois sur le mtier remettez votre ouvrage" (Boileau) car il en reste encore, 4 fautes d'orthographe et d'accord, 1 de typo et 1 d'ortho-typo  moins que a ne soit l'inverse (l'erreur de typo se transforme en faute d'orthographe, ou la faute d'orthographe se mue en erreur de typo -- c'est un classique, elle est facile  trouver et ma signature te donne une piste).

Autre chose : en bas tu poses deux questions (chacune avec une faute), mais comment fait-on pour y rpondre ?

Et _in fine_ c'est quoi l'intrt de publier un article qu'on peut trouver un peu partout sur le web, si ce n'est pour flatter son ego ("iech iech, moi j'ai un site qui dchire sa race") ?
Il suffit de taper "fausse appli" dans un moteur de recherche et la compltion propose "fausse application Samsung" en troisime ligne, une validation plus tard on dcouvre 785 000 rsultats.

----------


## viper1094

Alors :
Les fautes je vais les corriger ( les dictes a m'a pas manquer ).
Les deux questions, en gros c'est un truc que je suis en train de rgler. La page d'accueil est cens accueillir le dbut d'un article, et en cliquant dessus on accde  l'article avec les commentaires en dessous. 
Et l'intrt de l'article, il n'y en a pas x). J'ai juste tap un truc  l'arrache, afin de pouvoir voir comment fonctionner le systme d'article et me familiariser avec (et rgler les petits problmes qui vont avec  ::D: )
Merci pour ta relecture quand mme, mais va vraiment falloir que je travaille mon franais crit moi. (Je parie qu'il y a une dizaine de fautes rien que dans ce petit texte que je n'ai pas vu  la relecture).

----------


## Olivier Famien

*Le nouveau Boeing 737 Max command par la compagnie Ryanair a chang de nom au profit du 737-8200,*
*alors que les versions prcdentes portaient le nom 737 Max*

Depuis le mois de mars dernier, les avions Boeing 737 Max sont clous au sol dans le monde entier  cause du crash du 737 Max de la compagnie indonsienne Lion Air survenu le 29 octobre 2018 et de celui de la compagnie Ethiopian Airlines survenu le 10 mars 2019 et qui ont fait un total de 346 morts. Au-del des pertes financires occasionnes par linterdiction de vol de ces appareils, le constructeur amricain joue galement sa rputation dans cette affaire qui pourrait faire remettre en cause la scurit des aronefs sortant des usines de la firme. Pour sortir de cette tournante dans laquelle Boeing est plonge depuis des mois, les dirigeants de lentreprise nont de cesse denchaner les runions, communiqus de presse et solutions techniques pour regagner la confiance des rgulateurs pour  nouveau avoir lautorisation de faire dcoller ses Boeing 737 Max. 

Aprs avoir manqu de convaincre les rgulateurs provenant de divers pays du monde entier lors de la runion organise en mai dernier, Boeing a propos des mises  jour pour amliorer le systme de commandes de vol du 737 Max. Aprs avoir sorti un correctif pour le systme anti-dcrochage MCAS qui a t incrimin dans les deux accidents, dautres problmes ont fait surface ces dernires semaines, ce qui pourrait rallonger le temps dinterdiction de vol de lappareil. En outre, mme les tests raliss avec le correctif du systme anti-dcrochage MCAS qui a t dploy se sont montrs trs dcevants.  ces problmes, il faut ajouter galement que lorganisme europen de rglementation de laviation a dress une liste dtaille de cinq exigences majeures auxquelles lavionneur amricain doit rpondre avant de permettre la remise en service du 737 Max, a rapport Bloomberg en citant des personnes au courant de laffaire. Face  tous ces problmes de mises  jour de logiciel et de certification, le Wall Street Journal rapporte que la remise en service du 737 Max pourrait tre repousse  2020 si les informations provenant de la FAA et des dirigeants de syndicats sont exactes.

Mais une fois que toutes les exigences en matire de scurit seront satisfaites, rien ne garantit que le public aura suffisamment confiance pour  nouveau monter dans cet appareil qui a fait tant parler de lui ngativement. Et cela, aussi bien lavionneur amricain Boeing que les compagnies ariennes le savent. Il y a quelques heures, des photos dun Max 737 aux couleurs de Ryanair situ en dehors du centre de fabrication de Boeing ont t prises avec la dsignation 737-8200 prs du nez au lieu de 737 Max comme on le voyait sur les autres appareils prcdents. Pour mieux comprendre pourquoi un nouvel aronef aux couleurs de Ryanair se trouve dans le centre de fabrication de Ryanair, il faut savoir que Ryanair a command 135 units du 737 Max, dont les cinq premiers doivent tre livrs en automne, une fois que les rgulateurs auront dclar lavion sr. 

 
Il convient de souligner que dans les photos prcdentes publies sur les rseaux sociaux par Woodys Aeroimages, celui a publi la nouvelle photo avec le changement de nom du 737 Max sur lappareil de Ryanair, les 737 Max 8, prsents jusqu jusque-l comme les 737 Max 200 dans les annonces officielles de Ryanair, portaient le nom 737 Max prs du nez. Mais pour ce nouvel appareil, Ryanair aurait dlaiss le nom 737 Max au profit du 737-8200.  noter que le 737 Max 8 est la version du Max avec la plus grande capacit daccueil de passagers qui peut aller jusqu 197 siges.

Ryanair ne serait pas la premire compagnie arienne  utiliser une formulation diffrente pour faire rfrence au 737 Max, rapporte The Guardian. Le groupe International Airlines, qui possde des transporteurs tels que British Airways et Aer Lingus, a galement fait preuve de prudence lors de lachat davions Max  prix rduit  Boeing le mois dernier. Annonant la lettre dintention signe lors du salon aronautique de Paris, IAG a fait rfrence   200 avions B737  qui rejoindraient sa flotte  partir de 2023, dcrite comme  une combinaison dappareils 737-8 et 737-10 .

Le prsident amricain Donald Trump qui ne manque pas de marquer son soutien au constructeur amricain fait galement partie des nombreuses personnes qui sont favorables  ladoption dune nouvelle dnomination pour le 737 Max. En avril dernier, sur la plateforme Twitter, Trump crivait :  Que sais-je de la stratgie de marque, peut-tre rien (mais je suis devenu prsident !). Si jtais Boeing, je rparerais le Boeing 737 MAX, jajouterais quelques fonctionnalits supplmentaires, et je changerais lavion sous un nouveau nom. Aucun produit na souffert comme celui-ci. Mais encore une fois, quest-ce que jen sais ? 

 
Pour de nombreux utilisateurs, cette nouvelle dnomination na pour seul objectif que de tromper les utilisateurs afin de les faire voler dans un appareil dans lequel ils nont aucunement confiance. Si les compagnies ariennes jugent que lavion est sr pour voler, ils nont pas besoin de changer de nom pour regagner la confiance des utilisateurs, ajoutent des utilisateurs. Mais pour dautres, si lappareil est admis  voler  nouveau, cest quil aura t dclar sr avant. Changer donc de nom ne fera donc pas limpasse sur la scurit de lappareil.

Source : The Guardian, Twitter (Photo du nouveau Max de Ryanair), Twitter (suggestion du prsident Trump)

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ce subterfuge denlever le nom Max sur les appareils ? Trouvez-vous cela correct de la part de Ryanair ? 

 ::fleche::  Ou pensez-vous que la compagnie devrait tre honnte en conservant le nom du 737 Max afin dtre transparente envers ses passagers ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  L'AESA exige des changements supplmentaires sur le 737 Max, dont le pilote automatique qui ne s'tait pas dbray dans certaines situations d'urgence

 ::fleche::  Le Boeing 737 MAX risque de rester clou au sol pendant un an pour une perte de plus de 10 milliards de dollars pour Boeing

 ::fleche::  Boeing 737 MAX, pourquoi une mise  jour logicielle ne peut pas compenser son dfaut de conception. Gregory Travis suggre une rvision du design

----------


## pboulanger

"changer de nom pour faire oublier les problmes" est une technique totalement maitrise par nos politiques (RPR -> UMP -> Les Rpublicains). Mais je ne suis pas sr que cela suffise  faire oublier que Boeing, pour faire des conomies de bouts de chandelles, a sacrifi la scurit de ses passagers...

----------


## eldran64

> "changer de nom pour faire oublier les problmes" est une technique totalement maitrise par nos politiques (RPR -> UMP -> Les Rpublicains). Mais je ne suis pas sr que cela suffise  faire oublier que Boeing, pour faire des conomies de bouts de chandelles, a sacrifi la scurit de ses passagers...


Techniquement ce ne sont pas des changements de noms mais des nouveaux groupes politique... bon... avec quasiment les mmes personnes... ::aie:: 
Disons que a doit permettre de se dbarrasser de nanar conomique (compte de campagne obscure & co) tout en donnant une belle image flambant neuve.
Bref, je m'gare...
Je suis (chose trs trs rare) d'accord avec Trump pour le coup. Ils doivent corriger les problmes de l'avion, rajouter gratuitement de l'quipement supplmentaire (coucou les options de scurit payantes) et changer de nom. Ainsi ils marqueront clairement quels appareils ont t certifis et corrigs de ceux qui seront encore en cours de modification. Ca permettra d'avoir une image "plus clair" pour le grand publique pour savoir quel avion a t mis  jour ou non.

----------


## jc_granit

Ou comment prendre le client pour un imbcile!

Les clients pourraient tre rticents  voler sur un avion qui a dj crash 2 fois tuant l'ensemble de ses passagers et membres d'quipage suite  des erreurs de conception?

Pas grave... Il suffit de changer le packaging du produit: On change le nom de "LeClientEstCon Max" en "LeClientEstCon" et on repeind le corbillard en blanc plutt que noir, histoire que cela fasse festif!

Ah... Le marketing... C'est de l'Art avec un grand A

----------


## Ryu2000

> on repeind le corbillard


De gros efforts vont tre fait pour amliorer la scurit de ce qui va remplacer le 737 Max.
Il y a aura plus de voyants dans toutes les versions, le logiciel va tre mis  jour, si le mme problme arrivait aujourd'hui tous les pilotes de Boeing 737 Max sauraient quoi faire.

C'est en faisant des erreurs qu'on apprend, je pense que Boeing va retenir la leon.

----------


## Anselme45

> C'est en faisant des erreurs qu'on apprend, je pense que Boeing va retenir la leon.


En loccurrence, Boeing n'a pas fait des... erreurs mais des MORTS!

Qui plus est des morts par centaines!

Ds lors, votre belle thorie me semble plutt mal place!

----------


## Ryu2000

> Qui plus est des morts par centaines!


Il doit y avoir 151 600 morts par jour ou 6 316 morts par heure.
Perso j'en ai strictement rien  faire quand un avion se crash, je ne les connaissais pas les types, a ne me concerne pas, je ne peux pas tre triste pour chaque tre vivant qui souffre...
*Il y a beaucoup de tragdies partout tout le temps*, 2, 3 avions qui se crachent c'est rien...
Il se passe bien pire que a chaque jour dans plusieurs endroits du monde et vous vous en foutez compltement, donc quelque part c'est hypocrite d'tre choqu par Boeing.

Donc aprs vous pouvez trouver que c'est quand mme dommage, parce qu'avec plus de signalisations, une meilleure formation ou une meilleure conception, les avions ne se seraient pas crash, donc selon comment on regarde c'est pas tout  fait un accident. Mais d'un autre ct l'avion a pass les tests, il a t homologue, donc c'est un peu de leur faute aussi.

====
Boeing prend cher, son image est entache, l'entreprise veut redorer son blason.
Maintenant ils vont particulirement faire attention  la scurit.
La socit veut  tout pris viter les crashs.

L'avion reste le moyen de transport le plus sr  :;):

----------


## KEKE93

Sur le coup, a me fait penser  la Chevrolet Corvair des annes 60 et au livre qu'a crit dessus Ralph Nader.
General Motors avait fait l'conomie d'une barre stabilisatrice sur la suspension de la Corvair, ce qui donnait une tenue de route surprenante dans des situations limite...

Cf l'article Wiki, c'est intressant:
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ralph_Nader

----------


## NBoulfroy

Venant de _Ryan Air_, je suis pas tonn (j'ai une pitre estime de cette compagnie et je me suis jur de jamais monter dans un avion de la compagnie pour des raisons que je garde pour moi mais fondes) mais pour _British Airways_ & cie, l par contre ...

Ce genre de subterfuge devrait tre interdit car c'est de la tromperie envers la clientle je pense (si je veux pas monter dans un 737 Max, que je le prcise mais qu'on me met dans un 737 Max qui porte un autre nom mais qui est quand mme un 737 Max, bref vous comprenez). Et non, ce n'est pas correcte mais compte tenu de l'image que j'ai de _Ryan Air_, je suis pas tonn non plus.

Oui, la compagnie devrait tre transparente ! Sauf que c'est comme en politique, a n'existe pas en ralit ...

----------


## Bubu017

Sauf que c'est Boeing qui fait le changement de nom, pas les compagnies non ?
Sinon si, contrairement  la dernire fois, la FAA fait bien son boulot et valide l'avion, il ne sera pas plus dangereux qu'un autre.

----------


## Tooth

> C'est en faisant des erreurs qu'on apprend, je pense que Boeing va retenir la leon.


Certaines erreurs ont des consquences dramatiques, en loccurrence ici on parle quand mme de vies humaines (157 et combien de familles brises ?). Est-ce-qu'on peut parler d'erreur lorsque Boeing tait visiblement au courant des problmes du 737-MAX ? Ce serait plutt de l'avarice. Heureusement que les personnes n'ont pas de telles penses quand on parle de vie humaine "il y a x morts par minute, un de plus, un de moins qu'est ce que c'est ?". J'imagine bien un chirurgien ayant fait une faute expliquer  la famille "C'est en faisant des erreurs qu'on apprend".

C'est juste une question d'empathie en fait, effectivement il y a des milliers de morts par jour, ce n'est pas une raison pour manquer de respect en balanant "il y a x morts, 157 de plus ou de moins, c'est rien" qui plus est quand cela aurait pu tre vit.

----------


## Ryu2000

> J'imagine bien un chirurgien ayant fait une faute expliquer  la famille "C'est en faisant des erreurs qu'on apprend".


Il va dire qu'il a fait tout ce qu'il a pu, sinon il pourrait y avoir un procs. (son avocat lui a bien expliqu de ne jamais reconnatre une erreur, peut-tre qu'il a fait signer une dcharge au patient avant l'opration pour que quoi qu'il arrive il ne puisse pas porter plainte)
Mais en principe il devrait viter de refaire l'erreur.




> C'est juste une question d'empathie en fait


Bon c'est dommage parce que a aurait pu tre vit.

=====
Je pense quand mme que Boeing va faire un gros effort pour ne plus jamais revivre ce scnario, maintenant a ne va pas rigoler sur la signalisation et la scurit, mme dans les modles de base.
C'est fini les histoires du voyant qui n'est pas prsent dans la version la moins cher.

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Boeing pourrait suspendre la production du 737 Max* 
*En raison des rpercussions conomiques de la crise qui dure depuis 5 mois* 

Le 737 Max est maintenant dans son cinquime mois dimmobilisation aprs l'crasement du vol 302 d'Ethiopian Airlines en mars, qui a tu les 157 personnes  bord. Bien avant, en octobre, le vol Lion Air 610 s'est cras quelques minutes aprs le dcollage, faisant 189 morts. Dans les deux accidents, un nouveau systme automatis a mal fonctionn, poussant les avions  piquer du nez. Lavionneur amricain a dvelopp une mise  jour logicielle pour l'avion et travaille avec la Federal Aviation Administration et d'autres organismes de rglementation mondiaux pour que le Max puisse  nouveau voler. Mais les retards ont persist et,  ce stade, le PDG de Boeing s'attend  ce que le 737 Max soit remis en service au quatrime trimestre.

Mercredi dernier, lors d'une confrence tlphonique sur les rsultats du deuxime trimestre de l'entreprise, le PDG et le directeur financier de Boeing ont tous les deux envisag d'arrter la production du 737 Max, lavion le plus populaire de lentreprise, si sa remise en service est davantage retarde, une dcision qui pourrait nuire aux compagnies ariennes, aux fournisseurs et mme  l'conomie des tats-Unis, a rapport The New York Times.


En effet, les retombes des deux accidents mortels du Max commencent  peser lourd sur ses activits. Il a dj annonc des cots de plus de 8 milliards de dollars lis aux accidents, et il produit la famille 737  un rythme plus lent  42 avions par mois depuis le mois davril, contre 52 auparavant. De surcroit, Boeing ne peut pas livrer de jets Max tant que les rgulateurs n'auront pas autoris l'avion  voler, et il a stock des avions d'une valeur de plus de 30 milliards de dollars  Seattle.

Mercredi, la compagnie a dclar une perte de 2,9 milliards de dollars pour le dernier trimestre, ce qui a fait chuter les actions de la compagnie de plus de 3 %, daprs The Times. L'entreprise a dclar qu'elle a enregistr des ventes de 15,8 milliards de dollars au cours du trimestre, en baisse de 35 % par rapport  la mme priode un an plus tt, en grande partie parce qu'elle a cess de livrer le Max. Boeing a profit de la confrence tlphonique sur les rsultats pour voquer la possibilit d'arrter la production du 737 Max.

 Nous devrons peut-tre envisager d'autres rductions tarifaires ou d'autres options, y compris l'arrt temporaire de la production du Max , a dclar le directeur gnral de Boeing, Dennis Muilenburg.

Boeing a dclar qu'il s'attendait  ce que le Max soit remis en service  la fin de cette anne. Mais Boeing et les organismes de rglementation continuent de trouver de nouveaux problmes avec le modle, ce qui entrane une srie de retards en cascade. En juin, lors de ses tests sur simulateur, la FAA a dcouvert un nouveau risque en matire de scurit sur les 737 Max. La FAA a dcouvert que le traitement des donnes par lordinateur de bord du 737 Max pouvait causer un dcrochage soudain et imprvisible que les pilotes avaient beaucoup de mal  corriger pour reprendre rapidement le contrle de lavion. Une faille dont les effets taient similaires  ceux qui ont t observs avec la version initiale et dfectueuse du dispositif de stabilisation en vol, le MCAS.

The Times a rapport que selon M. Muilenburg, la dcision d'arrter la production dpendrait de plusieurs facteurs, dont la date de remise en service probable du Max, ainsi que de sa capacit  stocker et  entretenir les centaines d'avions termins qui n'ont pas encore t livrs.  Si cet chancier change considrablement, nous devrons valuer ces autres scnarios , a-t-il dclar, avant dajouter qu  Il n'y a pas de dclencheur spcifique .

M. Muilenburg a aussi dit mercredi que l'arrt temporaire de la production de Max pourrait tre plus judicieux que la rduction des niveaux de production. En effet, compte tenu des cots d'exploitation et de personnel de la chane de production, le programme Max pourrait devenir non rentable si Boeing ne fabrique pas suffisamment d'avions chaque mois.

Pour Scott Hamilton, directeur gnral de Leeham Company, une socit de conseil en aviation,  Quand Boeing commence  parler d'un sujet et  le rpter, surtout dans le mme cas, ils signalent qu'il se passe quelque chose .

 Il est significatif que non seulement Muilenburg en ait parl, mais que Greg Smith en ait aussi parl , a-t-il ajout.  Pour ceux d'entre nous qui ont suivi Boeing pendant des dcennies, c'est eux qui lvent le drapeau d'avertissement .


La perte dclare par Boeing mercredi comprenait une charge de 5,6 milliards de dollars, annonce la semaine dernire par Boeing, lie au cot de l'indemnisation des compagnies ariennes qui exploitent le Max. L'entreprise a dclar qu'elle prvoyait des cots supplmentaires de 1,7 milliard de dollars lis aux ralentissements de production. De plus, il a annonc, en dbut du mois, la cration un fonds de 100 millions de dollars pour les familles et les collectivits touches par les personnes tues dans les crashs.

The Times a rapport galement une estimation selon laquelle, un arrt de production du Max rduirait d'environ de 0,6 % le taux de croissance du produit intrieur brut, l'quivalent financier d'un arrt prolong du gouvernement ou d'une catastrophe naturelle importante.

*Les consquences de limmobilisation persistante du 737 Max sur les fournisseurs et les compagnies ariennes*

Selon Times, les trois transporteurs amricains qui exploitent le 737 Max  Southwest Airlines, American Airlines et United Airlines  ont annul des milliers de vols en novembre, ce qui a rduit leurs revenus. Ryanair, la compagnie arienne irlandaise  bas prix, a dclar ce mois-ci qu'elle rduirait ses plans d'expansion parce que les avions Max qu'elle avait commands ont t retards. En dehors des compagnies ariennes, les fournisseurs du constructeur amricain sont aussi durement impacts, daprs The Times.

Spirit Aerosystems, le plus grand fournisseur du Max, a dj rduit ses heures de travail, et est particulirement vulnrable  un arrt de production. Et General Electric, qui fabrique les moteurs Max, devrait galement enregistrer une baisse de son chiffre d'affaires lors de la publication de ses rsultats la semaine prochaine en raison de l'interdiction de vol. Jim Corridore, analyste chez CFRA Research, a dclar :

 Si Boeing devait arrter la production, ce  quoi nous ne nous attendons pas, mais qui est une possibilit, cela aurait un effet d'entranement important sur les fournisseurs tout au long de la chane d'approvisionnement .

Un arrt de production serait particulirement douloureux en termes demplois dans la rgion de Seattle, o Boeing fabrique le 737 Max et la plupart de ses autres avions commerciaux.  Pour chaque emploi direct chez Boeing, il y a trois ou quatre emplois indirects chez Boeing , a dclar M. Hamilton.

Les organismes de rglementation n'ont pas dit quand ils s'attendent  ce que les avions puissent de nouveau voler. Toutefois, le secrtaire au Trsor Steven Mnuchin a dclar mercredi  la  Squawk Box  de CNBC que les tats-Unis veulent  absolument s'assurer qu'avant que le 737 Max vole, il est en scurit .

 Je pense qu'il ne fait aucun doute que Boeing a la capacit financire de rgler ce problme, mais je pense que nous devons nous assurer qu'ils sont rgls et nous devons dterminer comment ils concurrencent Airbus , a-t-il ajout, faisant rfrence au rival europen de Boeing, qui est impliqu dans un diffrend commercial concernant les accusations amricaines de subventions illgales.

Bien que la plupart des compagnies ariennes aient cess de commander le Max depuis le deuxime accident et que certaines aient envisag d'annuler leurs commandes, Boeing a galement dclar mercredi avoir reu des commandes de biens et services d'une valeur de 474 milliards de dollars, dont plus de 5 500 avions commerciaux.

Source : The New York Times

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::   Selon vous, quelles seront les consquences dun ventuel arrt temporaire de production du 737 Max ?   

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  Le Boeing 737 MAX risque de rester clou au sol pendant un an, pour une perte de plus de 10 milliards de dollars pour Boeing
 ::fleche::  La FAA identifie une nouvelle dfaillance critique de l'ordinateur de bord du 737 Max, qui a des effets similaires au dysfonctionnement du MCAS
 ::fleche::  L'AESA exige des changements supplmentaires sur le 737 Max, dont le pilote automatique qui ne s'tait pas dbray dans certaines situations d'urgence
 ::fleche::  Boeing 737 MAX, pourquoi une mise  jour logicielle ne peut pas compenser son dfaut de conception, Gregory Travis suggre une rvision du design

----------


## Edrixal

> Quen pensez-vous ?


Ce que j'en dit c'est que s'ils n'avais pas commencer  jouer avec la vie des passagers pour faire plus de fric ils n'en seraient pas l.
Et je trouve pas a chre payer vue le nombre de mort...

----------


## el_slapper

> Ce que j'en dit c'est que s'ils n'avais pas commencer  jouer avec la vie des passagers pour faire plus de fric ils n'en seraient pas l.
> Et je trouve pas a chre payer vue le nombre de mort...


Ils ont eu plus peur de perdre des clients que de perdre des passagers, quand on regarde la chronologie complte des vnements. Certains clients menaaient de parti chez airbus si leur nouveau modle n'tait pas prt rapidement. Le client ordonne, et le fournisseur panique et fait n'importe quoi pour satisfaire le client - y compris de la merde, mais de la merde livre en temps et en heure.

La plupart d'entre nous avons vu a, -  une autre chelle, sans risque vitaux dans la plupart des cas.

----------


## spyserver

Et toc a c'est pr le concorde  :;):  troll  part ils ont eu ce qu'ils mritaient, on badine pas sur la scurit des passagers, a se paye tjrs tt ou tard, ce n'est pas un compromis contrairement  l'IT ...

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*La FAA aurait assoupli lapprobation du logiciel MCAS du Boeing 737 Max en 2017,*
*selon les rsultats d'une enqute*

Environ cinq mois aprs les deux crashs survenus peu aprs leur dcollage et n'ayant laiss aucun survivant, en octobre 2018 (Vol 610 Lion Air) et en mars 2019 (Vol 302 Ethiopian Airlines), le 737 Max est toujours clou au sol et interdit de vol dans tous les pays. Les efforts pour rsoudre les dfaillances du systme MCAS naboutissent toujours pas et, pire encore, dautres problmes apparaissent avec le temps, ce qui pourrait amener lavionneur  suspendre la production du 737 Max. Cela dit, il semblerait que cette crise sans prcdent dans lhistoire de laviation aurait pu tre vite si lagence de rglementation de laviation navait pas relch sa surveillance.

*La FAA aurait manqu de rigueur dans le processus rglementaire de validation du 737 Max*

Selon une enqute mene par le New York Times, la Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) aurait manqu de rigueur dans le processus rglementaire de validation des aronefs, compromettant ainsi la scurit du 737 Max. Les conclusions de lenqute du New York Times soulignent que la FAA na pas procd au contrle du MCAS comme cela aurait pu ltre. La socit a effectu ses propres valuations du systme, qui nont pas t soumises  des tests de rsistance par lorganisme de rglementation. Selon le New York Times, l'agence aurait laiss deux ingnieurs relativement peu expriments superviser les premiers travaux de Boeing sur le systme.

Selon le journal amricain, ce nest quaprs le premier crash du 737 Max de Boeing que les ingnieurs de la FAA ont pris conscience de faon troublante du fait quils ne comprenaient pas parfaitement le systme automatis qui avait permis de plonger l'avion dans le piqu, tuant tout le monde  bord. Quelques jours aprs lincident doctobre 2018, ces derniers ont parcouru leurs dossiers  la recherche dinformations sur le systme MACAS conu pour viter les blocages, mais ils n'ont pas trouv grand-chose. Les rgulateurs n'avaient jamais valu de manire indpendante les risques du logiciel dangereux appel MCAS lorsqu'ils ont approuv l'avion en 2017.

De plus, plus d'une douzaine d'employs et d'anciens employs de la FAA et de Boeing qui ont discut avec le New York Times ont dcrit un processus rglementaire dfaillant qui avait pour effet de neutraliser l'autorit de surveillance de l'agence. Boeing a-t-il certifi lui-mme la scurit du 737 Max ? Si lon en croit les faits que rapporte le journal amricain, il semblerait que la rponse soit oui. En effet, aprs avoir laiss deux ingnieurs relativement peu expriments superviser les premiers travaux de Boeing sur le systme, La Federal Aviation Administration aurait finalement confi la responsabilit de lapprobation du MCAS au fabricant, cest--dire  Boeing lui-mme.

*Boeing aurait-il fait pression sur la FAA pour obtenir lapprobation du 737 Max en 2017 ?*

Rien dans le rapport du NYT ne permet pour linstant daffirmer cela, mais certains estiment que des socits ou des entreprises de plus en plus puissantes dotes de pouvoirs de lobbying accrus et de relations personnelles avec de hauts responsables du gouvernement arrivent souvent  chapper aux diffrents contrles rglementaires. Tout de mme, il faut noter quaprs avoir effectu ses propres tests sur le systme MCAS, Boeing n'a pas eu  partager les dtails du systme avec les deux ingnieurs de l'agence. Ils n'taient pas au courant de ses subtilits, selon deux personnes proches du sujet.

Plus tard dans le dveloppement du Max, Boeing a dcid d'tendre l'utilisation de MCAS, afin de s'assurer que l'avion volait sans heurts. La nouvelle version, juge plus risque, sappuyait sur un seul capteur et pouvait beaucoup plus piquer le nez de lavion. Cependant, Boeing n'a pas soumis d'examen officiel du MCAS aprs la refonte. Cela n'tait pas requis par les rgles de la FAA. Selon le NYT, la FAA et Boeing ont, depuis les deux crashs doctobre et de mars, dfendu la certification de l'avion, affirmant qu'ils avaient suivi les procdures appropries et respect les normes les plus strictes. La FAA sest dfendue dans un communiqu ce vendredi.

*La FAA et Boeing atteste que le 737 Max est bien certifi*

 Les processus de certification de l'agence sont bien tablis et ont toujours produit des conceptions d'avions sres. Le programme de certification du 737 Max a ncessit 110 000 heures de travail de la part du personnel de la FAA, y compris des vols dappui et les 297 vols dessai , a dclar le rgulateur dans un communiqu vendredi.  son tour, Boeing a dclar que  la rigueur et le leadership rglementaire de la FAA ont entran des niveaux de scurit sans cesse croissants au fil des dcennies .  Le 737 Max rpondait aux normes et exigences strictes de la FAA, car il avait t certifi conforme aux processus de la FAA , a-t-il ajout.

Selon le NYT, les procureurs et les lgislateurs fdraux examinent actuellement si le processus de rglementation est fondamentalement dfectueux.  mesure que les avions se perfectionnent sur le plan technologique, les rgles, mme lorsqu'elles sont suivies, risquent de ne pas tre suffisantes pour assurer la scurit. Le nouveau logiciel a jou un rle dans les deux catastrophes qui ont cot la vie  des centaines de personnes.  MCAS a-t-il eu l'attention dont il avait besoin ? Cest lune des choses que nous examinons , a dclar Chris Hart, lancien prsident du National Transportation Safety Board, qui dirige  prsent un groupe de travail multipartite charg denquter sur lapprobation du 737 Max.

 Alors quil passait dun systme moins robuste  un systme plus puissant, les certificateurs taient-ils au courant des changements ? , cherche-t-il  savoir. Selon le NYT, Boeing avait besoin du processus d'approbation du Max pour pouvoir agir rapidement. Quelques mois aprs son rival Airbus, la socit tait en course pour finir l'avion, une version plus conome en carburant de son best-seller 737. Le NYT a rvl que cela a fait en sorte que Boeing Company, le plus grand fabricant aronautique et arospatial du pays, a t trait comme un client. Les responsables de la FAA prenaient leurs dcisions en fonction des dlais et du budget de l'entreprise.


Certains faits font mme tat de ce que, au moment o Ali Bahrami tait le plus haut responsable de la Federal Aviation Administration  Seattle, certains ingnieurs pensent qu'il avait install des gestionnaires qui faisaient preuve de dfrence envers Boeing. Daprs le NYT, cela a longtemps t une relation intime. Les hauts responsables des agences se sont mlangs entre le gouvernement et l'industrie. Ainsi, en octobre 2018, lorsque le premier vol sest cras, les ingnieurs de la FAA ont t choqus de constater qu'ils ne disposaient pas d'une analyse complte du MCAS. Pourquoi lagence persiste-t-elle donc  affirmer que le processus de rglementation du 737 Max est conforme aux exigences en place ?

Le NYT a rvl que la revue de scurit figurant dans leurs dossiers ne mentionnait pas le fait que le systme pouvait pousser de faon agressive le nez de l'avion et se dclencher  plusieurs reprises, rendant ainsi difficile la reprise de contrle de l'avion, comme ce fut le cas lors du vol Lion Air. Certains tmoignages danciens et nouveaux employs de la FAA laissent paratre que Bahrami avait cr un groupe que Boeing pouvait contrler et invitait les gens  rejoindre le groupe.

Pendant des dcennies, la FAA a fait appel  des ingnieurs de Boeing pour aider  la certification des avions. Mais aprs un lobbying intense de l'industrie auprs du Congrs, l'agence a adopt en 2005 des rgles qui donneraient encore plus de contrle  des fabricants comme Boeing. Auparavant, l'agence avait slectionn les ingnieurs de la socit pour travailler en son nom, mais en vertu de la nouvelle rglementation, Boeing pourrait les choisir, mme si la FAA dispose d'un droit de veto. De plus, les informations rapportes par le NYT rvlent que Bahrami avait dj quitt la FAA en 2013 pour rejoindre un groupe de lobbying qui faisait pression sur lagence de rglementation.

En 2017, il est revenu auprs de lagence pour occuper le poste de responsable de la scurit. Selon un responsable de l'agence, en 2018, la FAA laissait la compagnie certifier 96 % de son propre travail. Nicole Potter, ingnieur en systmes de propulsion et de carburant de la FAA qui travaillait sur le Max, a dclar que les superviseurs lui avaient demand  plusieurs reprises de renoncer  son droit d'approuver les documents de scurit. Elle devait souvent se battre pour garder le travail. Boeing ayant pris davantage de contrle, les ingnieurs de la FAA ont constat qu'ils disposaient de peu de puissance, mme lorsqu'ils soulevaient des proccupations.

Dautres informations de lenqute du NYT ont galement rvl que sous limpression que le systme MCAS tait insignifiant, les responsables de lagence nont pas demand  Boeing den parler aux pilotes. Lorsque Boeing a demand plus tard  supprimer la mention du MCAS du manuel du pilote, l'agence a accept. La FAA n'a pas non plus mentionn le logiciel dans les 30 pages de descriptions dtailles soulignant les diffrences entre le Max et l'itration prcdente du 737. Tout compte fait, certains estiment que les incidents survenus auraient pu tre vits si la FAA ne souffrait dune pression norme des groupes de lobbying et avait la main mise sur lapprobation du 737 Max.

Lenqute du New York Times a aussi rvl que quelques jours aprs le crash de Lion Air, la FAA a invit des dirigeants de Boeing  son sige  Seattle. Au cours des changes, les responsables de la FAA taient  incrdules  pendant que les dirigeants de Boeing expliquaient des dtails du systme quils ne connaissaient pas. Enfin, l'une des personnes interroges par le journal amricain a dclar quau milieu de la conversation, un employ de la FAA a pos la question suivante :  pourquoi Boeing n'avait-il pas mis  jour l'analyse de la scurit d'un systme devenu si dangereux ? .

Source : The New York Times

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Le logiciel de vol du 737 Max est dfectueux, car Boeing a confi le travail  des ingnieurs pays 9 $/h ? Oui, selon d'anciens employs du groupe

 ::fleche::  Boeing pourrait suspendre la production du 737 Max en raison des rpercussions conomiques de la crise qui dure depuis 5 mois

 ::fleche::  Le correctif logiciel de Boeing pour le problme du 737 MAX submerge l'ordinateur de bord de l'avion selon les pilotes de la FAA

 ::fleche::  Un bogue logiciel de l'Airbus A350 oblige les compagnies ariennes  redmarrer les avions toutes les 149 heures

 ::fleche::  Boeing 737 MAX, pourquoi une mise  jour logicielle ne peut pas compenser son dfaut de conception. Gregory Travis suggre une rvision du design

----------


## filipp

A mon humble avis le Max ne sera pas recertifi avant longtemps...l'EASA va bien trouver encore d'autres bugs !
Pas de cadeaux  ces bandits de chez Boeing !

----------


## Christian Olivier

*Boeing travaillerait sur un nouveau systme de contrle de vol pour son 737 MAX*
*Dont le fonctionnement repose sur deux ordinateurs plutt quun seul*

Boeing a rcemment annonc avoir entrepris la refonte totale du systme de contrle de vol de son 737 MAX. Pour rappel, cet avion est interdit de vol depuis prs de cinq mois parce que les rgulateurs de laviation civile  lchelle mondiale le jugent encore trop dangereux pour reprendre du service, aprs la survenue des deux catastrophes ariennes distinctes impliquant ce modle qui ont cout la vie  346 personnes.

Daprs certaines sources proches du dossier ayant requis lanonymat, lavionneur amricain serait en train de modifier le logiciel du systme de contrle de vol automatis de son 737 MAX afin quil utilise un deuxime ordinateur de contrle de vol pour le rendre plus fiable. Le nouveau logiciel fera en sorte que le fonctionnement de lensemble du systme de contrle de vol de lavion, y compris le MCAS, repose sur deux ordinateurs plutt que sur un seul. La prise en charge des donnes fournies simultanment par ces deux ordinateurs de contrle de vol, au lieu dun seul, ajoutera la couche de scurit lie  la redondance qui faisait jusqu lors cruellement dfaut  ce systme de vol.

Dans la nouvelle configuration, les deux ordinateurs de contrle de vol devraient tre monitors par voie logicielle et les pilotes devraient tre notifis, lorsque ces machines fourniront des rsultats en rapport avec laltitude, langle dattaque, la vitesse de lair ou d'autres paramtres qui ne sont pas concordant. Un seul ordinateur tait utilis par le pass, car Boeing jugeait que son systme tait statistiquement fiable.


Lors des investigations qui ont suivi les deux crashs suscits, la FAA a dcouvert que le traitement des donnes par lordinateur de bord du 737 Max pouvait causer un dcrochage soudain et imprvisible que les pilotes avaient beaucoup de mal  corriger pour reprendre rapidement le contrle de lavion. Les effets de ce dysfonctionnement sont similaires  ceux observs avec une autre vulnrabilit qui affecte la version initiale et dfectueuse du dispositif de stabilisation en vol ou MCAS (Maneuvering Characteristics Augmentation System) du 737 Max, mme sils ont des origines diffrentes.  titre de rappel, le MCAS utilise un moteur pour dplacer une petite aile situe  la queue de lavion - connue aussi comme tant un stabilisateur horizontal - qui permet dajuster les mouvements ascendants et descendants (trim) de lavion. La seconde dfaillance releve par la FAA pourrait inciter cette mme aile  se dplacer sans que le pilote ait au pralable initi la ralisation de cette opration.

De son ct, lorganisme europen de rglementation de laviation (AESA) a dress une liste dtaille de cinq exigences majeures auxquelles Boeing doit rpondre avant dautoriser la remise en service du 737 Max. Cette liste fait suite  lexamen gnral et indpendant du systme de commandes de vol des avions 737 dans son intgralit, un examen diligent par lAESA qui sest concentr sur les diffrences entre la variante Max et lancien modle. Outre les dfaillances critiques mentionnes prcdemment, lAESA est proccupe par : la difficult potentielle des pilotes  tourner le volant de compensation manuelle de lavion, le manque de fiabilit des capteurs dangle dattaque du Max, les procdures de formation inadquates et le fait que pilote automatique du jet ne se dsactive pas dans certaines situations durgence.

Pour le moment, il est difficile de savoir si lattnuation de ces failles requiert une simple mise  jour du logiciel de vol du 737 MAX ou des changements plus en profondeur de lavion lui-mme, sachant que certains experts du milieu  linstar de Gregory Travis, ingnieur logiciel chevronn et un pilote expriment, estiment quune mise  jour logicielle ne peut pas compenser les dfauts de conception de cet avion et prconisent une rvision complte du design de lappareil. Boeing semble,  lheure actuelle, privilgier la premire solution.

Une fois achev, le nouveau logiciel de vol donnera  Boeing un progiciel complet que les autorits de rglementation pourront valuer. Lavionneur amricain devrait prsenter les changements tant attendus  la FAA et aux autres organismes de rglementation en septembre et espre que son 737 Max pourra reprendre son vol avant la fin de lanne, idalement  partir du mois doctobre.

Source : Seattle Times

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  La FAA aurait assoupli le processus d'approbation du logiciel MCAS du Boeing 737 Max en 2017, selon les rsultats d'une enqute
 ::fleche::  L'AESA exige des changements supplmentaires sur le 737 Max, dont le pilote automatique qui ne s'tait pas dbray dans certaines situations d'urgence
 ::fleche::  Boeing a tellement de 737 Max immobiliss et en attente de rvision qu'il utilise le parking de ses employs pour stocker les avions
 ::fleche::  Le calvaire de Boeing continue malgr le sommet mondial organis par la FAA pour discuter du cas des 737 Max toujours interdits de vol

----------


## rawsrc

euh, vous allez dire que je suis un peu idiot, mais je ne vois pas trop l'intrt de la chose. Rajouter un calculateur qui *excute le mme programme (bancal) que son voisin* et comparer les rsultats des deux calculateurs c'est clair que a amliore vachement la scurit...
Ah a ouais, quand un calculateur tombe en carafe, l'autre va prendre le relais et on se retrouvera exactement avec la mme situation que par le pass. Sont forts chez Boeing.

Ils peuvent rajouter dix calculateurs s'ils le veulent mais a ne va pas corriger les problmes structurels et architecturaux de cet avion. M'est d'avis que c'est un cataplasme sur une jambe de bois.
Pour en arriver  cette extrmit, j'ose  peine imaginer la pression qu'il doit y avoir sur les quipes qui se coltinent le problme. Je les plains. Tout le monde doit tre en transe du matin au soir...

----------


## filipp

Pas suffisant du tout Il faut au minimum installer un troisieme capteur AOA comme sur les Airbus...mais le probleme dd fond c'est son instabilit  intrinsque...ils ne sont pas sortis de l'auberge !
Pendant des mois encore les nouveaux cercueils volants fabriqus vont s'entasser sur les parkings de Seattle ...

----------


## xor AX AX

Bonjour,

Je cherche le nom et l'adresse mail d'un des membres de la cellule de crise de Boeing pour le 737Max (s'ils en ont une).

J'explique :

L'agence Europenne a mis en vidence un dfaut du processeur des 737MAX  grer la multitude des informations transmises par l'avionique. Ce sont des Intel 80286 dpasss (mais rputs fiables), cf articles prcdents de la mme source (developpez/net).

Je suis un oldTimer en informatique (n en 1961) et ai programm en langage machine (et assembleur) durant cette poque hroque (en fait, depuis le Zilog Z80, 6502, 6809 puis 8088 et consorts). Mon nicname XOR AX,AX sur ce forum pourra attirer l'attention de certains (ma spcialit, c'tait le NOP 90h pour dsactiver les protections des jeux). Mais j'ai aussi longuement pratiqu les IRQ's (RS232 par exemple) avec des contraintes en terme de cycles d'horloge.

J'ai postul auprs de Boeing US et FR sans rsultat positif.

Je pense pouvoir leur apporter mon exprience en la matire (avec un test gratuit sans engagement).

Avez-vous un contact ou une info ?

Best regards.

----------


## 6carbon

> J'ai postul auprs de Boeing US et FR sans rsultat positif.



Postules chez HCL  ::D:  : https://www.developpez.com/actu/267851/Le-logiciel-de-vol-du-737-Max-est-defectueux-car-Boeing-a-confie-le-travail-a-des-ingenieurs-payes-9-h-Oui-selon-d-anciens-employes-du-groupe/

----------


## archqt

> euh, vous allez dire que je suis un peu idiot, mais je ne vois pas trop l'intrt de la chose. Rajouter un calculateur qui *excute le mme programme (bancal) que son voisin* et comparer les rsultats des deux calculateurs c'est clair que a amliore vachement la scurit...
> Ah a ouais, quand un calculateur tombe en carafe, l'autre va prendre le relais et on se retrouvera exactement avec la mme situation que par le pass. Sont forts chez Boeing.
> 
> Ils peuvent rajouter dix calculateurs s'ils le veulent mais a ne va pas corriger les problmes structurels et architecturaux de cet avion. M'est d'avis que c'est un cataplasme sur une jambe de bois.
> Pour en arriver  cette extrmit, j'ose  peine imaginer la pression qu'il doit y avoir sur les quipes qui se coltinent le problme. Je les plains. Tout le monde doit tre en transe du matin au soir...


Non pas idiot car tu ne sais pas tout. Il faut dupliquer les systmes MAIS ils doivent tre raliss sur des cartes diffrentes, des compilateurs diffrents et des quipes diffrentes. Ce qui permettra d'viter d'avoir le mme bug de chaque ct.

Par contre juste dupliquer...uhm pas assez il faudrait 3 systmes. Je ne comprends pas Boeing, ce n'est pas ce qui cote le plus cher dans un avion,  vouloir conomiser un peu ils perdent des milliards et LE PLUS IMPORTANT ils ont tus des gens!!!! Cela mriterait de la prison ferme pour les dirigeants (pas les ingnieurs ils ne font que ce qu'on leur demande).

----------


## archqt

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je cherche le nom et l'adresse mail d'un des membres de la cellule de crise de Boeing pour le 737Max (s'ils en ont une).
> 
> J'explique :
> 
> L'agence Europenne a mis en vidence un dfaut du processeur des 737MAX  grer la multitude des informations transmises par l'avionique. Ce sont des Intel 80286 dpasss (mais rputs fiables), cf articles prcdents de la mme source (developpez/net).
> 
> Je suis un oldTimer en informatique (n en 1961) et ai programm en langage machine (et assembleur) durant cette poque hroque (en fait, depuis le Zilog Z80, 6502, 6809 puis 8088 et consorts). Mon nicname XOR AX,AX sur ce forum pourra attirer l'attention de certains (ma spcialit, c'tait le NOP 90h pour dsactiver les protections des jeux). Mais j'ai aussi longuement pratiqu les IRQ's (RS232 par exemple) avec des contraintes en terme de cycles d'horloge.
> ...


Bah le xor est un classique sur la plupart des uP comme le Z80 pour remettre un registre  0 plus rapidement. Par contre le temps ou l'on programmait en assembleur pour finir son calcul avant la fin du balayage cathodique est un peu fini je pense (ce que j'ai fait aussi sur des dmos). Je ne suis pas sr que c'est cela qu'ils recherchent.
A mon avis, un systme juste temps rel avec un temps de latence court suffirait certainement sans devoir programmer directement en assembleur x86.

Mais bonne chance  toi pour la suite.

----------


## xor AX AX

Bonsoir,

@6carbon : merci, j'avais lu l'article mais tais pass totalement  ct. Comme quoi la carbonite (level 6) a encore prouv ses mrites.
HCL, je vais viter : ils doivent tre hors course aprs leur prestation euh, comment dire, percutante :-) pour la plaisanterie et :-(( pour les passagers et l'quipage. Mais tu donne le moyen de rebondir (Booooooooooooeiiiiiiiiiiiiing !).

@archqt : _la fin du balayage cathodique_ je n'ai pas utilis mais les IRQ sur les I/O disquettes, si. Et dans ce cas, les cycles sont bcp + importants (Sinclair ZX80 n'affichait plus pendant la lecture des k7 = pb de rafrachissement).

A tous les autres @ : dsol, je n'ai pas pu lire tous vos posts mais je le fais sous 48h (sauf si le ciel me tombe sur la tte mais dans ce cas, j'ai un plan B).

Vous tous, de ce forum, me rconciliez avec la race humaine : les geeks de tous ges seront toujours plus forts que tous les moldus de ce monde et des autres.

01000010 01101001 01110011 01101111 01110101 01110011

----------


## xor AX AX

> Bah le xor est un classique sur la plupart des uP comme le Z80 pour remettre un registre  0 plus rapidement. Par contre le temps ou l'on programmait en assembleur pour finir son calcul avant la fin du balayage cathodique est un peu fini je pense (ce que j'ai fait aussi sur des dmos). Je ne suis pas sr que c'est cela qu'ils recherchent.
> A mon avis, un systme juste temps rel avec un temps de latence court suffirait certainement sans devoir programmer directement en assembleur x86.
> 
> Mais bonne chance  toi pour la suite.



Le XOR a 2 atouts supplmentaires par rapport  un classique MOV :

il est plus efficaceil remet le registre flags  une valeur "neutre" connue (CY ou CF, OV ou OF...)

Et d'aprs ce que j'ai lu deci del, pour la srie MAX de Boeing (et autres ?), il s'agit bien d'un problme de saturation de la gestion des interruptions.

Il reste donc  dterminer :
en quel langage a t crit le soft (haut ou bas niveau)quelle est le level d'optimisation du code en matire de cycles (et donc en utilisation de la mmoire, c'est un petit plus j'imagine)quel est non pas l'ge du capitaine mais celui des programmeurs

Merci de ta rponse qui m'a permis de prciser la mienne et de clarifier les ides que j'ai en tte.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Une fuite de code d'un composant du Boeing 787 expose une multitude de vulnrabilits de corruption de mmoire,*
*l'entreprise en minimise la porte  * 

En septembre dernier, Ruben Santamarta, chercheur en scurit, participait  une recherche sur Google de documents techniques relatifs  son obsession de longue date : la cyberscurit des avions. Il a t surpris de dcouvrir un serveur entirement non protg sur le rseau de Boeing, apparemment plein de code conu pour fonctionner sur les avions 737 et 787, laiss accessible au public et ouvert  quiconque le trouverait. Alors il a tlcharg tout ce qu'il pouvait voir.

Presque un an plus tard, Santamarta affirme que cette fuite de code la conduit  un vnement sans prcdent : dcouvrir des failles de scurit dans lun des composants du Boeing 787 (galement connu par son surnom Dreamliner). Il avance que pour un hacker, lexploitation de ces bogues pourrait constituer un pas dans une attaque en plusieurs tapes qui commence dans le systme de divertissement en vol (en anglais In-Flight Entertainment, un quipement assurant la distraction des passagers  bord d'un aronef) et stend  des systmes hautement protgs et critiques comme les commandes de vol et les capteurs.

Boeing nie catgoriquement qu'une telle attaque est possible et rejette l'affirmation selon laquelle le chercheur aurait dcouvert un chemin potentiel pour y parvenir. Santamarta lui-mme admet quil na pas une image suffisamment complte de lavion - ni un accs  un avion  raction de 250 millions de dollars - pour confirmer ses dclarations. Mais lui et d'autres chercheurs en cyberscurit avionique qui ont examin ses conclusions affirment que, si une cyberattaque complte sur les systmes les plus sensibles d'un avion reste loin d'tre une menace matrielle, les failles dcouvertes dans le code du 787 reprsentent nanmoins un manque troublant d'attention porte  la cyberscurit par Boeing. Ils ont galement dclar que les rponses de la socit navaient pas t totalement rassurantes, tant donn limportance cruciale de la protection des avions commerciaux contre les pirates.


*Une multitude de vulnrabilits de corruption de mmoire dans ce CIS / MS*

Santamarta, chercheur au sein de la socit de scurit IOActive, a manifest son intention de prsenter ses conclusions lors de la confrence Black Hat. Il voulait notamment donner des dtails de nombreuses failles de scurit srieuses dans le code d'un composant du 787 connu sous le nom de Crew Information Service/Maintenance System. Le CIS / MS est responsable dapplications telles que les systmes de maintenance et la  sacoche de vol lectronique . 

La sacoche de vol lectronique - electronic flight bag (EFB) - est un dispositif lectronique de gestion de l'information qui aide les quipages  effectuer des tches de gestion de vol plus facilement et plus efficacement avec moins de papier. Il s'agit d'une plateforme informatique d'usage gnral destine  rduire ou remplacer le matriel de rfrence  base de papier comme le manuel de l'avion, le manuel d'exploitation, le manuel d'exploitation des quipages de conduite, et les cartes de navigation (y compris carte mobile pour oprations ariennes et terrestres). En outre, l'EFB peut hberger des applications logicielles spcialement conues pour automatiser d'autres fonctions, normalement effectues  la main, comme les calculs de performances de dcollage, ou de centrage.

Santamarta dit avoir trouv une multitude de vulnrabilits de corruption de mmoire dans ce CIS / MS, et qu'un pirate informatique pourrait utiliser ces failles comme point dentre dans une partie restreinte du rseau d'un avion. Selon Santamarta, un attaquant pourrait potentiellement pivoter du systme de divertissement en vol au CIS / MS pour envoyer des commandes  des composants beaucoup plus sensibles qui contrlent les systmes critiques de l'avion, notamment son moteur, ses freins et ses capteurs. Boeing maintient que d'autres barrires de scurit dans l'architecture de rseau du 787 rendraient cette progression impossible.

Santamarta admet qu'il n'a pas assez de visibilit sur les internes du 787 pour savoir si ces barrires de scurit sont contournables. Mais il dit que ses recherches reprsentent nanmoins une tape importante dans la dmonstration de la possibilit dune vritable technique de piratage davions.  Nous n'avons pas de 787  tester, nous ne pouvons donc pas en valuer l'impact , a dclar Santamarta.  Nous ne disons pas que c'est le jour du jugement dernier, encore moins que nous pouvons pirater un avion. Mais nous pouvons dire que ce genre derreur na pas lieu dtre .


*La raction de Boeing*

Dans une dclaration, Boeing a affirm avoir enqut sur les affirmations d'IOActive et conclu qu'elles ne reprsentaient pas une menace relle de cyberattaque.  Les scnarios d'IOActive ne peuvent affecter aucun systme critique ou essentiel et ne dcrivent pas comment les attaquants distants peuvent accder  des systmes 787 importants tels que le systme avionique . De plus, Boeing avance que  IOActive na analys quune partie du rseau 787  laide doutils rudimentaires et navait pas accs aux systmes ni aux environnements de travail plus vastes. IOActive a choisi dignorer les rsultats que nous avons vrifis ainsi que les limitations de ses propres recherches. Elle a plutt choisi de faire des dclarations provocantes comme si elle avait eu accs et analys le systme de travail. Bien que nous apprcions lengagement responsable de chercheurs indpendants en cyberscurit, nous avons t dus par la prsentation irresponsable dIOActive . 

Un porte-parole de la socit a dclar qu'en enqutant sur les affirmations d'IOActive, Boeing avait t jusqu' mettre un vritable Boeing 787 en  flight mode  pour effectuer des tests. Une fois dans ce mode, les ingnieurs en scurit de Boeing ont tent d'exploiter les vulnrabilits exposes par Santamarta. Ils ont constat qu'ils ne pouvaient pas mener une attaque avec succs. Honeywell, qui a fourni  Boeing le code CIS / MS, a galement dclar dans un communiqu :  Aprs de nombreux tests, Honeywell et ses partenaires ont dtermin que la scurit des vols ne prsentait aucune menace, les systmes critiques du 787 ne pouvant en tre affects .


*Des  mcanismes de protection supplmentaires * 

Les revendications d'attaque d'IOActive, ainsi que les rfutations de Honeywell et de Boeing, sont bases sur l'architecture spcifique des composants internes du 787. Les systmes numriques du Dreamliner sont diviss en trois rseaux: 
un rseau de donnes ouvert (Open Data Network), o sont placs des composants non sensibles comme le systme de divertissement en vol;un rseau de donnes isol (Isolated Data Network), qui comprend des composants un peu plus sensibles, tels que le CIS / MS, cibls par IOActive;et enfin le Common Data Network, le plus sensible des trois, qui se connecte aux systmes d'avionique et de scurit de l'avion. 
Santamarta affirme que les vulnrabilits quil a trouves dans le CIS / MS, pris en sandwich entre lODN et le CDN, fournissent un pont entre lun et lautre.

Mais Boeing affirme quil dispose  la fois de  mcanismes de protection supplmentaires  dans le CIS / MS qui empcheraient lexploitation de ses bogues depuis lODN, et dun autre priphrique matriel entre lIDN semi-sensible (o se trouve le CIS / MS) et le trs sensible CDN. Selon la socit, cette seconde barrire ne permet que le transfert de donnes dune partie du rseau  lautre, plutt que des commandes excutables qui seraient ncessaires pour affecter les systmes critiques de lavion.

 Bien que nous ne fournissions pas de dtails sur nos mesures et protections en matire de cyberscurit pour des raisons de scurit, Boeing est confiant que ses avions sont  l'abri de la cyberattaque , conclut la socit.

Boeing a dclar avoir galement consult l'administration fdrale de l'aviation et le dpartement de la Scurit intrieure des tats-Unis au sujet de l'attaque de Santamarta. Un porte-parole de la FAA a dclar que ladministration tait  satisfaite de lvaluation du problme faite par le fabricant .  


*Plusieurs chercheurs ne sont pas satisfaits de la conclusion de Boeing*

Mme en accordant du crdit aux affirmations de Boeing concernant ses barrires de scurit, les failles dcouvertes par Santamarta sont tellement flagrantes quelles ne devraient pas tre cartes, dclare Stefan Savage, professeur dinformatique  lUniversit de Californie  San Diego, qui travaille actuellement avec dautres chercheurs universitaires sur une plateforme de test de cyberscurit avionique.  L'affirmation selon laquelle on ne devrait pas s'inquiter d'une vulnrabilit, car d'autres protections empchent son exploitation, a un trs mauvais historique en matire de scurit informatique , dclare Savage.  Typiquement, l o il y a de la fume, il y a du feu . 

Savage souligne en particulier une vulnrabilit mise en vidence par Santamarta dans une version du systme dexploitation intgr VxWorks, personnalise dans ce cas pour Boeing par Honeywell. Santamarta a constat que lorsqu'une application demande  crire dans la mmoire de l'ordinateur sous-jacent, le systme d'exploitation personnalis ne vrifie pas correctement qu'il ne surcharge pas le noyau, la partie la plus sensible du systme d'exploitation. Selon Savage, combin avec plusieurs bogues au niveau de l'application, Santamarta a constat que la vulnrabilit dite d'escalade de privilges de contrle des paramtres reprsente une faille srieuse, rendue encore plus srieuse par l'ide que VxWorks s'excutera probablement dans de nombreux autres composants de lavion qui pourraient avoir le mme bogue.

 Chaque logiciel contient des bogues. Mais ce nest pas l que je voudrais trouver les bogues. Vrifier les paramtres de lutilisateur, cest la scurit de base , dclare Savage.  Ils ne devraient pas avoir ce genre de vulnrabilits directes, en particulier dans le noyau. De nos jours, il serait inconcevable pour un systme d'exploitation grand public de ne pas vrifier les paramtres du pointeur de l'utilisateur, alors je m'attendrais  la mme chose d'un avion .

Un autre chercheur universitaire en cyberscurit en avionique, Karl Koscher, de lUniversit de Washington, a dclar avoir dcouvert des problmes de scurit aussi graves dans un composant daronef que ceux signals par Santamarta dans CIS / MS.  Peut-tre que Boeing l'a dlibrment traite comme non fiable et que le reste du systme peut grer cette partie non fiable , a dclar Koscher.  Peu importe, car les mesures d'attnuation sont plus pousses" n'est pas une bonne rponse. Surtout si certaines des mesures d'attnuation s'avrent moins solides que vous ne le pensez. 


Koscher indique galement l'accs CIS / MS  lElectronic Flight Bag, qui regorge de documents et de matriel de navigation auxquels le pilote d'un avion peut se rfrer via une tablette dans le cockpit. La corruption de ces donnes pourrait provoquer une forme de chaos.  Si vous pouvez crer de la confusion et de la dsinformation dans le poste de pilotage, cela pourrait conduire  de trs mauvais rsultats , fait remarquer Koscher. 

Un porte-parole de Boeing a dclar que lElectronic Flight Bag ne pouvait pas non plus tre compromis depuis CIS/MS, mme si les deux systmes se trouvaient dans la mme partie du rseau du 787.

*Conclusion* 

Il faut prciser que ni Savage ni Koscher ne croient que, sur la seule base des dcouvertes de Santamarta, un pirate informatique pourrait constituer un danger immdiat pour un avion ou ses passagers.  Nous sommes loin d'une menace imminente pour la scurit , a dclar Savage tout en prcisant que  Boeing a du travail  faire . 

Il est difficile de dterminer si les conclusions d'IOActive reprsentent rellement un pas en avant vers une attaque srieuse, simplement en raison de la logistique impossible de la recherche sur la scurit des avions. Des entreprises comme Boeing ont les moyens de tester de manire exhaustive la scurit d'un avion, mais elles ont galement de graves conflits d'intrts sur les rsultats publis. 

Les recherches de Santamarta, en dpit des rfutations et des assurances de Boeing, devraient rappeler que la scurit des aronefs est loin d'tre un domaine pargn en matire de cyberscurit.  Ceci est un rappel que les avions, comme les voitures, dpendent de systmes informatiques en rseau de plus en plus complexes , a dclar Savage.  Ils ne pourront pas chapper aux vulnrabilits qui vont avec . 

Source : Wired

----------


## abgech

Tiens, Boeing dcouvre la tolrance de panne.

----------


## Romain Kros

N'est-il pas plus simple d'installer un indicateur d'incidence au tableau de bord, comme sur les A330 de la compagnie Air-France Europe (ex Air Inter) dans les annes 1990. Certes, le 737 Max est particulirement instable, mais le MCAS ne sait pas pourquoi il a t conu, tandis que les pilotes savent, eux, ce qu'est un dcrochage.

----------


## mh-cbon

> Un porte-parole de la socit a dclar qu'en enqutant sur les affirmations d'IOActive, Boeing avait t jusqu' mettre un vritable Boeing 787 en  flight mode  pour effectuer des tests. Une fois dans ce mode, les ingnieurs en scurit de Boeing ont tent d'exploiter les vulnrabilits exposes par Santamarta. Ils ont constat qu'ils ne pouvaient pas mener une attaque avec succs.

les mmes clampins qui laissent passer n'importe quoi dans le logiciel de bord font le boulot de vrifier leurs failles.

Autant demander  un aveugle de dcrire son reflet.



> Santamarta admet qu'il n'a pas assez de visibilit sur les internes du 787

 fonctionnement interne. mcanismes interne. ou bien encore entrailles.

> si une cyberattaque complte sur les systmes les plus sensibles d'un avion reste loin d'tre une menace matrielle..

materielle => srieuse

> un attaquant pourrait potentiellement pivoter du systme de divertissement 

potentiellement dtourn..

----------


## Romain Kros

Cette affaire Boeing ne se rduit pas  un problme d'informatique. C'est toute une idologie technologique qui est en cause. Vaut-il mieux confier des vies  l'intelligence qui peut se tromper, ou  un automatisme qui ne sait pas ce qu'on attend de lui?

----------


## Stan Adkens

*L'immobilisation du 737 MAX est un tel dsastre que les compagnies ariennes louent des 737-200 de 30 ans d'ge*
*Pour rpondre  la demande croissante*

Pendant que lavionneur amricain Boeing continue de chercher des solutions pour faire voler  nouveau son 737 Max, obligeant les compagnies ariennes  annuler plusieurs vols, ces dernires ont trouv une solution palliative pour limiter leurs pertes et rpondre  la demande croissante du transport arien. Selon CNBC, elles essaient dsesprment de louer des 737 disponibles pour combler les lacunes laisses par le MAX. Linterdiction de vol du 737 Max laisse tellement un vide que les compagnies ariennes, qui lutilisaient pour leurs vols, louent des 737-200, un prcdent avion du constructeur qui a t abandonn en 1988.

Pour rappel, le 737 Max est interdit de vol depuis plus de cinq mois parce que les rgulateurs de laviation civile  lchelle mondiale le jugent encore trop dangereux pour reprendre du service, aprs la survenue des deux catastrophes ariennes distinctes impliquant cet avion  le modle le plus utilis   qui ont cout la vie  346 personnes. Les efforts pour rsoudre les dfaillances du systme MCAS, un logiciel de contrle de vol mis en cause dans les accidents mortels du Lion Air et d'Ethiopian Airlines, naboutissent toujours pas et, pire encore, dautres problmes apparaissent avec le temps.


Toutefois, Seattle Times a publi un rapport plus tt ce mois selon lequel lavionneur amricain serait en train de modifier le logiciel du systme de contrle de vol automatis de son 737 MAX afin quil utilise un deuxime ordinateur de contrle de vol pour le rendre plus fiable. Le nouveau logiciel fera en sorte que le fonctionnement de lensemble du systme de contrle de vol de lavion, y compris le MCAS, repose sur deux ordinateurs plutt que sur un seul. La prise en charge des donnes fournies simultanment par ces deux ordinateurs de contrle de vol, au lieu dun seul, ajoutera la couche de scurit lie  la redondance qui faisait jusqu lors cruellement dfaut  ce systme de vol. Toute chose qui pourrait militer en faveur du Max auprs des rgulateurs.

Dans un article publi le samedi, CNBC a rapport que Boeing teste actuellement un correctif logiciel pour les avions et s'attend  ce que les organismes de rglementation permettent la remise en service des avions au dbut du quatrime trimestre, mme si cette date pourrait tre repousse davantage. Mais pour lheure, les taux de location  court terme de certaines variantes plus anciennes des avions Boeing ont augment d'environ 40 % depuis l'chouement des Max, a rapport CNBC. Les 737-200 les plus rcents ont 31 ans, alors que l'avion lui-mme a t introduit il y a 54 ans. Mais, selon un nouveau rapport du site Web Jalopnik.com, les compagnies ariennes sont prtes  les accepter si cela signifie viter les annulations d'itinraire.

Les modles les plus en demande, a dclar Phil Seymour, consultant en aviation  CNBC, sont les 737-800. Cette variante est toujours en production aujourd'hui, ce qui le rend plus courant parmi les transporteurs ariens et plus facile  louer dans leurs oprations. Par contre, le 737-200 n'a t utilis par aucune compagnie arienne amricaine depuis un certain temps, daprs le site Web Jalopnik.com. Southwest, une compagnie arienne qui nexploite que des 737 passagers, a abandonn ses 737-200 depuis 2005. 

Toutefois, 38 de ses avions dau moins 31 ans taient encore en service dans le monde l't dernier, selon le dernier recensement, dont les 10 exploits par la compagnie Nolinor Aviation, une compagnie base au Qubec au Canada. Ces avions demeurent encore dans la flotte de certaines compagnies  cause de certains avantages. Alors que les moteurs de l'avion sont moins efficaces et rendent le 737-200 indsirable pour la plupart des oprations de la ligne principale, les petites ouvertures du moteur permettent  cet avion d'tre quip d'un  kit de gravier  qui dvie les dbris. Grce  ce kit, le 737-200 peut atterrir sur des pistes d'atterrissage non paves.

 Les 800 d'occasion sont comme de la poussire d'or en ce moment , a dclar M. Seymour. Il estime que les taux de location pour 24 mois ou moins, pour certains vieux 737 ont augment de 40 % pour atteindre environ 300 000 dollars depuis que les organismes de rglementation ont clou les 737 Max au sol en mars aprs deux accidents mortels  cinq mois d'intervalle. 

Selon Michael Inglese, PDG de la socit de leasing Aircastle, certains clients, dont les baux des anciens jets 737 arrivent  chance, prolongent leurs contrats et l'augmentation de la demande a t un  modeste avantage  pour Boeing, qui n'a pas son modle le plus demand en vol depuis mars ni d'avions en commande. M. Inglese a dit que lorsque les avions ont t clous au sol pour la premire fois, les clients s'attendaient  ce que les avions soient remis en service rapidement, mais les transporteurs discutent maintenant de la faon de rgler le problme de l'immobilisation prolonge.  Maintenant, j'ai l'impression qu'il y a un peu plus de paralysie dcisionnelle , a-t-il dit.  Tout le monde se gratte la tte en ce moment .

CNBC a rapport que l'Association du transport arien international, un groupe professionnel, a dclar la semaine dernire que la demande de transport arien a augment d'environ 5 % au premier semestre de 2019 par rapport  l'an dernier.

Southwest, lune des compagnies qui exploitent exclusivement des 737, a averti les investisseurs le mois dernier que l'immobilisation du 737 Max l'obligerait  rduire sa capacit cette anne au lieu de la croissance de 5 % prvue. Tandis que Gol Airlines a dclar que les 737 plus anciens et moins conomes en carburant qu'elle conserve dans sa flotte l'obligent  inclure une escale en Rpublique dominicaine sur ses nouvelles routes vers la Floride en provenance du Brsil. Ce qui rend la compagnie moins attractive pour les clients qui voyageraient sans escales sur la 737 Max.

C'est un petit sacrifice, cependant, pour s'assurer que d'autres accidents mortels ne se produisent pas avec les 737 Max jusqu ce que les rgulateurs du monde entier autorisent  nouveau lavion de voler. Esprons que ce sacrifice ne durera pas longtemps. Le New York Times a rapport en juillet que Boeing pourrait suspendre la production du 737 Max en raison des rpercussions conomiques de la crise qui tend vers son sixime mois.

Source : CNBC

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Au pire vous prfrez voler dans un 737 MAX ou un 737-200 ?


*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  Boeing travaillerait sur un nouveau systme de contrle de vol pour son 737 MAX, dont le fonctionnement repose sur deux ordinateurs plutt qu'un seul
 ::fleche::  Le logiciel de vol du 737 Max est dfectueux, car Boeing a confi le travail  des ingnieurs pays 9 $/h ? Oui, selon d'anciens employs du groupe
 ::fleche::  Boeing 737 MAX, pourquoi une mise  jour logicielle ne peut pas compenser son dfaut de conception, Gregory Travis suggre une rvision du design
 ::fleche::  Boeing pourrait suspendre la production du 737 Max, en raison des rpercussions conomiques de la crise qui dure depuis 5 mois

----------


## Romain Kros

Refusant d'admettre l'absurdit de son systme anti-stall, Boeing croit pouvoir rtablir la confiance du public en le faisant grer par deux calculateurs au lieu d'un. Et si les deux calculateurs ne sont pas d'accord? Eh bien! le systme est neutralis. Et  qui revient alors la charge de dcider de la manuvre? Le pilote. Mais alors que les calculateurs reoivent des informations d'incidence, le pilote, qui pourrait recouper plusieurs informations, n'y a pas droit. C'est une option qu' la demande des constructeurs les autorits publiques dmissionnaires ne rendent pas obligatoire. Mais Boeing n'est pas assur de tirer profit de son obstination. Dj quatre cent pilotes amricains ont saisi la justice pour qu'elle oblige l'industriel de Seatle  publier son logiciel. Cela ne se rglera pas en septembre.

----------


## el_slapper

Outre le drame humain sur lequel je ne reviens pas, on constate l le drame conomique des conomies de bouts de chandelle. Pour gagner quelques semaines de mise sur le march et quelques millions de cots de mise au point, la compagnie va prendre des milliards de pertes dans la tronche(le chiffre exact est difficile  estimer).

Les 737-200 sont une conception des annes 1960, ils sont vieillissants et surconsommateurs, ils ne pourront pas dpanner bien longtemps.

----------


## abgech

Ce n'est pas pour rpondre directement au sujet, mais pour poser une question annexe.

Il y a 25-26 ans, j'ai travaill dans des projets d'avionique (problmes de vibrations).

Les contraintes taient trs fortes :
- Interdiction d'allocation dynamique de mmoire (ce qui sous-tend passablement d'autres restrictions),
- Utilisation d'un langage fortement typ.
- Le logiciel fonctionne sans systme d'exploitation (le langage utilis doit comporter en interne les "appels systme").
- La documentation tait plus volumineuse que le programme lui-mme.

Il n'y avait pas de langage impos, mais si le projet n'tait pas en ADA, il avait peu de chance d'obtenir les certifications, de fait, ADA tait impos.

Quelqu'un peut-il me dire ce qu'il en est aujourd'hui ?

----------


## sergio_is_back

> Ce n'est pas pour rpondre directement au sujet, mais pour poser une question annexe.
> 
> Il y a 25-26 ans, j'ai travaill dans des projets d'avionique (problmes de vibrations).
> 
> Les contraintes taient trs fortes :
> - Interdiction d'allocation dynamique de mmoire (ce qui sous-tend passablement d'autres restrictions),
> - Utilisation d'un langage fortement typ.
> - Le logiciel fonctionne sans systme d'exploitation (le langage utilis doit comporter en interne les "appels systme").
> - La documentation tait plus volumineuse que le programme lui-mme.
> ...


Pour dvelopper ce type de logiciel, l'utilisation d'un langage impratif et fortement typ me semble aller de soit, car beaucoup de problmes potentiels peuvent tre vits, mais je doute que ce soit le cas (au moins pour Boeing)...

----------


## xor AX AX

Bonsoir,

Ne vous fiez par  la fiche Wikipedia de https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Les_Jeux_de_l%27esprit, ce roman (si vous le lisez, ce que je vous invite  faire) anticipe un des plus gros problmes que *vous* aurez  grer (avec celui des mots de passe ) : l'tre humain ne sait plus comprendre ce qu'il a dlgu  l'informatique.

J'en veux pour preuve le vol Rio/Paris : incapable de savoir si l'avion montait ou descendait ( cause de sondes Pitot hors service), l'quipage ne pouvait, selon mon analyse qui est bien entendu sujette  caution, piloter un avion _ l'ancienne_.

Dans le cas du 737MAX, l'quipage n'avait tout simplement pas l'information. Pour une simple raison d'argent et d'actionnaires. Et l'histoire des roues dans le cockpit qui agissent sur les cbles gouvernant le compensateur d'ailerons me laisse bouche be, s'agissant d'un avion de conception ( la faon Boeing) rcente.

Comme je vais avoir 58 ans, c'est plus simple pour moi que pour *vous* d'apprhender ces problmes : je suis plus proche de l'urne funraire que du berceau et cela ne me concerne que marginalement. Mais je vous souhaite bonne chance.

Je suis dsol de l'hritage que nous vous laissons mais _on ne choisit pas ses parents_ et je m'en excuse au nom de tous les miens.

----------


## Romain Kros

Dans la schizophrnie entre le dsir dune gouvernance algorithmique et langoisse  la perspective dune prise de pouvoir cyberntique sur lhumanit, que faut-il croire ? Ni lun ni lautre, bien entendu. Comme vous le soulignez, les aberrations machiniques rsultent dune dtermination financire.
Dans le cas du Rio-Paris, la machine sest tout simplement trouve devant un problme non prvu : le givrage simultan des trois sondes Pitot. Lcran o devait safficher le diagnostic a bafouill pendant deux minutes et na livr linformation dcisive quau moment o lavion tait dj en dcrochage. Or, sur les avions modernes, on ne sort pas dun dcrochage, en raison de linstabilit en tangage ncessaire aux automatismes. Pour cette raison, lpreuve du dcrochage a t supprime de la procdure de certification,  la demande des constructeurs. 
Sur le 737 Max, le systme MAS ne savait pas quil tait conu pour viter un dcrochage. Alors il est entr en activit de manire intempestive, sur simple msinformation lectronique.
Dans les deux cas, il existait un moyen simple dviter la catastrophe : la prsence au tableau de bord dun indicateur dincidence. Les pilotes du Rio-Paris auraient alors tout de suite limin lhypothse de la survitesse, suggre sur lcran des informations de la machine et cause du crash. Ceux du 737 Max nauraient pas t soumis au MAS.
Dans les annes 1990, sur les A330 de la compagnie Air France Europe (ex Air Inter), nous disposions de cet indicateur. Mais  la demande des constructeurs, qui prfrent vendre leurs automatismes, ce nest quune option, que ne rendent pas obligatoire les autorits dmissionnaires. Pourquoi disposions-nous de cet indicateur ? Parce que dans cette compagnie, chauds par la catastrophe du Mont Ste Odile, ctaient les pilotes qui dcidaient des options, et pas les financiers.
Enfin, en fond des actuelles orientations technologiques, il faut voir un transfert de valeur ajoute vers les constructeurs, de la part des exploitants qui croient acheter une conomie de formation et de masse salariale, mais qui en retrouvent le montant dans le prix dachat des appareils.

----------


## el_slapper

> snip.


c'est bien gentil, tout a, mais on est pass d'un accident tous les 10 000 vols avec le pilotage aux fesses  un accident tous les 10 000 000 de vols avec llectronique. Qui certes n'est pas parfaite. Mais ma fille prend l'avion demain, et je prfre largement confier sa vie aux automates modernes plutt qu' un pilote qui fait selon ses sensations. Le risque est moins grand.

----------


## Romain Kros

Le taux d'accidents ariens par le nombre de dcollage tait de 1,75x10-6 en 2018 (OACI). L'amlioration par rapport  la priode 1950-1980 est due  la fiabilit des moteurs et des matriaux. L'lectronique n'y est pour rien. Au contraire, elle introduit un facteur de fragilisation avec la consentration des transistors dans des espaces rduits. C'est pourquoi le "loi de Moore" n'est plus valable (Nature 530, 2016, p.144147). Un circuit prend un coup de chaleur, et les automatismes entrent en action intempestivement. C'est un phnomne quotidien qui heureusement ne dbouche que rarement sur un accident grave, grce aux pilotes et aux techniciens de la maintenance. L'quipage est dans l'avion avc les passagers et il est conscient des risques, ce qui n'est pas le cas des automatismes qui n'ont mme pas conscience d'eux-mmes.

----------


## el_slapper

on ne sera pas d'accord. Je suis bien conscient que convaincre un ancien pilote n'est pas possible.

Je tiens quand mme  prciser que la fin de la loi de Moore (fin qui date du dbut des annes 2000) n'est pour rien dans l'accident des MAX : ils tournaient sur des 286 de la fin des annes 1980. Le reste, je ne rponds mme pas, c'est juste de la propagande.

----------


## Romain Kros

> on ne sera pas d'accord. Je suis bien conscient que convaincre un ancien pilote n'est pas possible.
> 
>  Le reste, je ne rponds mme pas, c'est juste de la propagande.


L, vous sortez du ton de la controverse. Comment pouvez-vous appeler "propagande" une exprience qui vous est trangre? Je ne me permettrais pas, quant  moi, de mettre en doute le fruit de votre exprience. Et si vous ne me croyez pas, ce qui est votre droit, faites donc un sondage auprs d'autres pilotes, ils vous diront tous les mmes choses. A moins que pour une obscure raison vous ne souhaitiez pas un tel change. Ce serait dommage, car  j'apprcie vos commentaires et les infos de ce site.

----------


## plegat

> L'amlioration par rapport  la priode 1950-1980 est due  la fiabilit des moteurs et des matriaux.


Elle est plutt due  un accroissement des exigences au niveau navigabilit des appareils, qui ont oblig les avionneurs  amliorer leurs produits (moteur, cellule, systmes...), leurs connaissances techniques et la maintenance des appareils. Et donc indirectement la fiabilit.
On peut aussi y rajouter la mise  la ferraille des appareils construits dans les annes 1950-1980, et donc le passage  une catgorie d'appareils plus "srs". Il suffit qu'un seul type d'appareil ait une fiabilit extrme et se vende comme des petits pains, et le taux diminue drastiquement (on baisse un peu les accidents, on monte beaucoup les dcollages, et hop, c'est mathmatique...)




> L'lectronique n'y est pour rien. Au contraire, elle introduit un facteur de fragilisation avec la consentration des transistors dans des espaces rduits. C'est pourquoi le "loi de Moore" n'est plus valable (Nature 530, 2016, p.144147). Un circuit prend un coup de chaleur, et les automatismes entrent en action intempestivement. C'est un phnomne quotidien qui heureusement ne dbouche que rarement sur un accident grave, grce aux pilotes et aux techniciens de la maintenance.


C'est un peu trop facile de dire que l'lectronique n'apporte rien parce que parfois a dconne... combien de fois un coup de chaud d'un pilote a t rattrap par l'lectronique? (genre la petite manuvre qui fait sortir l'avion de son domaine de vol... bah oui, le pilote est un tre humain, parfois il fait des boulettes...)

Pour moi, c'est complmentaire, un pilote et l'lectronique. On a besoin de l'un pour rattraper les boulettes de l'autre!

----------


## Romain Kros

> C'est un peu trop facile de dire que l'lectronique n'apporte rien parce que parfois a dconne... combien de fois un coup de chaud d'un pilote a t rattrap par l'lectronique? (genre la petite manuvre qui fait sortir l'avion de son domaine de vol... bah oui, le pilote est un tre humain, parfois il fait des boulettes...)
> 
> Pour moi, c'est complmentaire, un pilote et l'lectronique. On a besoin de l'un pour rattraper les boulettes de l'autre!


Je ne prtends pas que l'lectronique n'apporte rien. Je disais cela au niveau de la fiabilit. La motorisation et la qualit des matriaux ont apport beaucoup plus que l'lectronique. Cela dit, les aides lectroniques au pilotage et le minimanche ont rendu sur Airbus le pilotage manuel trs agrable et beaucoup plus prcis. Le problme, c'est que lorsque pour une raison quelconque (givrage des sondes, calculateurs dcals, circuits saturs), impliquant le risque de dcrochage, les pilotes se trouvent actuellement dmunis, en raison de l'instabilit en tangage, que requiert la ractivit des automatismes, et de la temporisation automatique de l'ordre  piquer, sur Airbus, ou, pire encore, de l'intervention intempstive d'une entrave au pilotage manuel sur le 737 Max. Je suis oblig de pointer la responsabilit du logiciel et conduit  m'interroger sur la philosophie qui prside  son criture.
Certes, l'lectronique et l'intelligence humaine sont complmentaires, comme le sont la prescription de la tche et son excution. Mais les hiatus de cet interface rsultent-ils de simple malentendus?

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,

Deux questions de *total nophite* dans ce domaine :



> les aides lectroniques au pilotage et le *minimanche* ont rendu sur Airbus le pilotage manuel trs agrable et *beaucoup plus prcis*.


Tu parles d'un joystick ? Si "oui", comment est-ce possible ? Comment peut-on ressentir dans un joystick toutes les ractions du manche  balai qu'on devait capter dans ses mains et qui n'y sont plus ? Il ne reste plus que le corps qui ragit aux mouvements de l'avion.
 ::koi:: 




> l'*instabilit* en tangage, que *requiert* la ractivit des automatismes


Prcise, prcise, on ne sait pas tout, donc un soupon d'claircissement sera le bienvenu, merci,

----------


## plegat

> Prcise, prcise, on ne sait pas tout, donc un soupon d'claircissement sera le bienvenu, merci,


Il y a un rglage de base sur tout ce qui vole qui s'appelle le centrage. Il permet de rgler la position du centre de gravit de l'avion (o s'exerce la rsultante des efforts de gravit) par rapport au centre de portance (o s'exerce la rsultante des efforts arodynamiques). Techniquement, a se rgle avec le trim de l'empennage horizontal ( l'arrire) et en jouant sur les transfert de carburants entre les diffrents rservoirs (et en engueulant les passagers qui prennent trois bagages cabines et qui se mettent tous au fond...)

Pour viter les soucis, on centre les avions sur un centrage "avant", ce qui veut dire que le poids de l'appareil "appuie" devant la portance des ailes. On se retrouve dans une configuration stable, du fait que si on met l'avion en dcrochage (en cabrant trop, ou en n'allant pas assez vite), le poids l'emporte sur l'aro, l'avion dcroche et pique du nez automatiquement, ce qui le remet en phase d'acclration o il regagne de la portance, et revient sur une assiette neutre (si il est assez haut pour que la manoeuvre puisse se faire...).

Sauf que cette position, pour tre  l'quilibre, impose d'avoir un gros contre-effort sur l'empennage arrire (si vous regardez bien les profils aro des ailes et de l'empennage horizontal arrire, vous verrez qu'ils ne sont pas dans le mme sens, les ailes poussent vers le haut, l'empennage vers le bas), d'o un effort de traine  trainer, qui joue sur la conso et sur les performances.
Donc le but du jeu, c'est de rduire cet effort, ce qui se fait en reculant le centrage avant vers le centre de portance... d'o une baisse de la stabilit en tangage, que compensent les aides lectroniques au pilotage. En addition, un avion centr arrire (ou moins avant), vu qu'il est moins stable, est beaucoup plus maniable (les avions de chasse militaires sont centrs arrire si je ne me fourvoie pas...), donc plus ractif  un ordre, donc plus ractif au "micro ordres" de l'lectronique qui agit au poil de sonde. Au risque de ne plus l'tre du tout dans certaines situations... d'o l'importance de l'lectronique pour prvenir rapidement les sorties de domaine de vol de l'appareil (parfois au dtriment de ce que pourrait faire un pilote confirm pour rcuprer une situation que l'lectronique ne sait pas grer, ou qu'elle gre de travers parce qu'elle est trompe par des problmes de capteurs).

Pour le joystick, je laisse Romain rpondre, je ne suis pas ni n'ait t pilote!

----------


## Romain Kros

Le pilotage  la sensation ("aux fesses") n'existe plus depuis longtemps, il est remplac, et c'tait dj le cas sur Caravelle, par le pilotage  l'information. La sensation d'effort musculaire sur le manche classique ne servait dj plus qu' avertir le pilote qu'il devait actionner le compensateur de braquage de la gouverne de tangage, afin de revenir  une configuration quilibre. Mais tout se passe au sein de l'instrumentation du tableau de bord, et le pilotage est ainsi pass de l'action rflexe au circuit des yeux, qui suit  plus ou moins haute frquence un chemin bien tabli variant avec la phase du vol (monte, descente, croisre, virage). La seule critique qu'on puisse faire au minimanche, c'est qu'il n'est pas coordonn avec son colatral. La liaison rigide des manches classiques est remplace, sur chaque minimanche, par un bouton de prise de priorit qui peut poser des problmes dans des situations extrmes. A part cela, tant que les aides automatiques fonctionnent normalement, l'Airbus se pilote presque avec les doigts. Mais quand ils dclarent forfait, c'est la galre, parce que l'instabilit est alors libre de son carcan lectronique.
A ce propos, je n'ai rien  ajouter au brillant expos de plegat, sinon que les automatismes ne viennent pas au secours de l'instabilit, c'est pour eux qu'on est pass au centrage arrire. Quant  la raison de cette automatisation, elle est  rechercher ailleurs, et c'est un vaste dbat. Mais il est juste galement de prciser que le centrage arrire fait participer la gouverne de tangage de la sustentation, alors qu'elle est dporteuse sur les machines classiques, et qu'il en rsulte une conomie de ptrole.

----------


## Jipt

Merci les gars !  ::ccool:: 

Me coucherai moins bte ce soir, mme si votre monde n'est pas du tout le mien.
 ::coucou::

----------


## Escapetiger

Bonjour,



> Bonjour,
> 
> Deux questions de *total nophite* dans ce domaine :
> (.../...)


Nophite c'tait en 1495 ...  ::zoubi:: 



> tymol. et Hist. 
> 1. 1495 neofite celui qui a embrass rcemment une religion (J. de Vignay, Mir. histor., IIovol., fo29c ds Gdf. Compl.);
> 2. 1639 nouvel adepte d'un art, d'une science... (Chapelain, Lettres, d. Tamizey de Larroque, I, 424). Empr. au lat. eccl. neophytus nophyte, nouveau converti, empr. au gr. ν ε ο ́ φ υ τ ο ς littralement nouvellement plant; nouveau converti.


Source: NOPHYTE : Etymologie de NOPHYTE - CNRTL

----------


## Stan Adkens

*L'Europe n'acceptera pas le verdict amricain sur la scurit du 737 Max de Boeing en difficult*
*LAESA effectuera ses propres tests sur l'avion avant d'approuver un retour aux vols commerciaux*

Le 737 Max est immobilis depuis mars aprs deux accidents : lun en mars dernier avec un avion d'Ethiopian Airlines qui a tu tous ses 157 passagers  bord, lautre en Indonsie six mois avant faisant 189 morts. Boeing a conduit dnormes efforts pour  rsoudre les dfaillances du systme MCAS mis en cause dans les deux crashs mortels afin de lever linterdiction de vol survenu en mars dernier. Mais une dcision de l'Agence europenne de la scurit arienne (AESA) pourrait anantir les espoirs de Boeing d'une remise en service rapide en Europe du 737 Max, l'avion  raction le plus vendu du constructeur.

En effet, contrairement  sa pratique habituelle, l'agence de scurit de l'Union europenne a dclar qu'elle n'acceptera pas automatiquement le renouvellement de la certification de la FAA pour l'avion de Boeing qui est maintenant dans son sixime mois dinterdiction de vol, selon un rapport de BBC News publi jeudi. Au lieu de cela, l'Agence europenne de la scurit arienne effectuera ses propres tests sur le 737 Max. S'exprimant devant la commission des transports et du tourisme du Parlement europen cette semaine, Patrick Ky, directeur excutif de l'Agence europenne de la scurit arienne, a dclar que l'UE allait effectuer des tests indpendants de l'avion avant de pouvoir reprendre ses vols commerciaux vers et au sein de l'Europe.


En plus des conditions des tests indpendants, M. Ky a dvoil dans sa prsentation trois autres conditions en matire d'agrment de scurit adresses  la Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) dans une lettre envoye le 1er avril, a rapport BBC News. Par cette dcision, l'Union europenne montre sa dtermination  imprimer sa propre marque sur le processus dune nouvelle certification de l'avion de ligne du constructeur amricain. La position ferme de l'Europe constitue galement une rupture significative avec la pratique internationale tablie selon laquelle les rgulateurs de laviation acceptent les normes des autres pays.

Patrick Ky a dclar devant la commission que  Nous avons dcid de certifier  nouveau les pices critiques[du 737 Max] que nous n'avions pas examines auparavant .  Ce sont des domaines que nous n'avions pas certifis nous-mmes parce que nous avions dlgu ces tches  la FAA .

L'UE et les tats-Unis ont toujours ngoci le processus de certification des avions commerciaux dans le pass. Dans le cadre d'un accord bilatral sur la scurit arienne, l'Agence europenne a toujours accept les dcisions de la FAA sans procder  son propre examen. L'accord a permis  de nouveaux appareils, qu'ils soient fabriqus par Boeing, Airbus ou n'importe quel autre constructeur, de commencer  voler dans les deux rgions en mme temps.

Selon BBC, la prsentation de M. Ky a montr que le refus d'accepter une dlgation tait la premire des quatre conditions qui devaient tre remplies pour que les vols en Europe puissent reprendre. Pour les trois autres conditions, lagence europenne demandait un examen indpendant plus large de la conception de l'avion, une comprhension complte de la cause des accidents d'avion 737 Max en Indonsie et en thiopie qui ont tu tout le monde  bord et enfin un processus adquat de formation des quipages de conduite de lavion encore crou au sol.

La FAA, elle-mme, fait l'objet d'un examen attentif depuis les accidents du 737 Max pour dterminer si les employs de Boeing ont agi au nom de l'agence pendant le processus de certification et si elle a t trop laxiste dans la fixation des normes de formation des pilotes. 

Dans un communiqu, un porte-parole de la FAA a dclar que le rgulateur amricain entretenait  une relation de transparence et de collaboration avec d'autres autorits de l'aviation civile alors que nous poursuivons notre examen des modifications apportes au logiciel du Boeing 737 Max .  Notre premire priorit est la scurit, et nous n'avons pas fix de calendrier pour l'achvement des travaux. Chaque gouvernement prendra sa propre dcision de remettre l'avion en service, sur la base d'une valuation approfondie de la scurit , a-t-il ajout.

Dans les deux accidents, les enquteurs se sont concentrs sur le rle jou par un systme logiciel appel MCAS (Manoeuvring Characteristics Augmentation System), qui a t conu pour rendre l'avion plus facile  piloter. Des rapports denqutes ont rvl que le logiciel  et la dfaillance des capteurs  ont contribu  rendre difficile le contrle de lavion par les pilotes dans les diffrents accidents. voici, ci-dessous, comment fonctionne le systme MCAS :


Selon BBC News, le travail d'AESA sur le 737 Max avait ncessit  un niveau d'effort sans prcdent , avec 20 experts en aviation et deux  trois runions en ligne par semaine avec les ingnieurs de Boeing. Il tait galement prvu d'effectuer une semaine complte de vols d'essai avec un avion modifi au centre d'essais de vol de Boeing  Seattle pour se rassurer du bon tat des mises  jour sur le 737 Max.

La position tranche de lEurope nest pas sans fondement. En effet,  la fin du mois de juin, pendant que les pilotes de la FAA effectuaient des essais sur simulateur reproduisant les conditions relles en vol, pour tester un correctif logiciel pour le systme anti-dcrochage MCAS sur lequel Boeing a travaill, un nouveau risque en matire de scurit a t dcouvert sur le 737 Max de Boeing. Lors de ces tests, la FAA a dcouvert que le traitement des donnes par lordinateur de bord du 737 Max pouvait causer un dcrochage soudain et imprvisible que les pilotes avaient beaucoup de mal  corriger pour reprendre rapidement le contrle de lavion. 

Cette dfaillance figurait sur une liste dtaille de cinq exigences majeures que l'organisme europen de rglementation de l'aviation a adresses  lavionneur amricain comme pralable  la remise en service du 737 Max, a rapport Bloomberg en juillet dernier en citant des personnes au courant de laffaire. LAESA a adress les sujets  la haute direction de Boeing ainsi qu' la Federal Aviation Administration dans une lettre. Dans lune de ses exigences, LAESA demandait que Boeing travaille davantage sur le pilote automatique qui ne s'tait pas dbray dans certaines situations d'urgence. 

Selon BBC News, Boeing a travaill sur des changements aux systmes de commandes de vol du 737 Max pour viter le problme du MCAS. En plus de modifier l'avion, il a propos des changements  la faon dont les pilotes sont forms. Aprs ces mises  jour, Boeing esprait obtenir l'autorisation de scurit de la FAA le mois prochain, les compagnies ariennes tant libres de piloter l'avion plus tard dans l'anne, a rapport BBC News en citant des rapports aux tats-Unis.

Si les deux rgulateurs ne s'entendent pas pour lever linterdiction de vol du 737 Max dun commun accord, le retour de l'avion de ligne pourrait tre chaotique. Des oprateurs amricains comme Southwest et United pourraient piloter l'avion  l'intrieur du pays avec lapprobation de la FAA, mais les oprateurs europens, comme Norwegian Air, auraient besoin de l'autorisation de lAESA avant de le remettre en service commercial.

Sources : BBC News

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la dcision de LAESA de procder  son propre examen sur le 737 Max sans tenir compte de celui de la FAA ?

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  La FAA aurait assoupli le processus d'approbation du logiciel MCAS du Boeing 737 Max en 2017, selon les rsultats d'une enqute
 ::fleche::  Boeing pourrait suspendre la production du 737 Max, en raison des rpercussions conomiques de la crise qui dure depuis 5 mois
 ::fleche::  Elles n'avaient pas achet les DLC : les dispositifs de scurit vendus en option par Boeing, qui auraient permis d'viter le crash des Boeing 737 MAX
 ::fleche::  Boeing travaillerait sur un nouveau systme de contrle de vol pour son 737 MAX, dont le fonctionnement repose sur deux ordinateurs plutt qu'un seul

----------


## Ryu2000

> Que pensez-vous de la dcision de LAESA de procder  son propre examen sur le 737 Max sans tenir compte de celui de la FAA ?


On n'est jamais trop prudent. Deux prcautions valent mieux qu'une. Mesurer deux fois, couper une fois. Si tu veux que quelque chose soit fait, fais-le toi-mme.
Par contre si dans quelque annes on dcouvre un problme la FAA et l'AESA auront l'air con.

C'est bien de ne pas avoir aveuglement confiance dans les USA.
Peut-tre que des politiciens tasuniens ne vont pas apprcier "Vous croyez que la FAA fait mal son boulot et laisse passer des appareils dangereux ?".

----------


## CoderInTheDark

Aprs toutes les rvlations  sur cette affaire, le crdit de l'agence amricaine est plus qu'entam.
On voque quand mme que l'avion ai t certifi par des employ de Boeing, qui travaillaient pour la FAA, qui taient juge et partis.

Avec Trump on pourrait redouter, qu'il demande de faire interdire  de vol des Airbus par reprsailles.
Au dbut d'Airbus les USA avaient tent de faire interdire les premier Airbus, car ils taient soit disant trop bruyant et trop lourds pour les piste d'atterrissages des aroports. 
C'tait du protectionisme dguis   l'poque.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Au dbut d'Airbus les USA avaient tent de faire interdire les premier Airbus, car ils taient soit disant trop bruyant et trop lourds pour les piste d'atterrissages des aroports. 
> C'tait du protectionisme dguis   l'poque.


Les USA ont fait des lois pour interdire le concorde.
Ils n'aimaient pas qu'un avion Franais soit aussi impressionnant technologiquement.
USA : comment ltat a tu le vol supersonique

----------


## NBoulfroy

Ce que j'en pense ? Quand la scurit des usagers est en jeu, je suis totalement pour le renforcement des contrles.

Un peu d'indpendance dans le processus d'valuation ne fait pas de mal donc je trouve a positif que l'Europe dcide de faire seul cela.

----------


## pierre-y

Tu parle, l'europe est une succursale des usa... je dirais plutt que c'est une faon pour les usa de se ddouaner d'ventuelle accident europen en mettant en avant que l'europe a eu tout le loisir de faire des teste.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Tu parle, l'europe est une succursale des usa... je dirais plutt que c'est une faon pour les usa de se ddouaner d'ventuelle accident europen en mettant en avant que l'europe a eu tout le loisir de faire des teste.


Ca change quoi ? Si la FAA accorde le droit de voler aux 737MAX, et que l'AESA fait des tests supplmentaires, si un avion d'une compagnie arienne europenne a un accident non du  une erreur de pilotage / manque d'entretien, fatalement ce mme accident risque d'arriver sur un avion ricain, vu qu'ils y ont eu le droit de voler avec moins de contraintes.

Dans ces conditions, la FAA fermerait sa mouille et ferait comme les autres : rinterdire de vol cet avion.

----------


## Christian Olivier

*Le NTSB estime que Boeing devrait construire de meilleurs 737 pour les pilotes*
*Sachant quils doivent travailler avec des ordinateurs qui grent une grande partie du travail dans le cockpit*

Lavionneur amricain Boeing a manqu  ses obligations, car il na pas su prvoir avec prcision la raction des pilotes en cas de dysfonctionnement de certains dispositifs critiques daide au pilotage embarqus dans son 737 MAX - notamment le systme automatis de stabilisation en vol (MCAS) - susceptibles doccasionner le crash des aronefs. Cest la principale conclusion dun rapport rcent publi par le National Transportation Safety Board (NTSB), lagence amricaine indpendante qui est responsable des enqutes sur les accidents aronautiques, routiers, maritimes, ferroviaires et ceux concernant les pipelines (gazoducs et oloducs).


Soulignons au passage que le NTSB na aucun pouvoir de rglementation ou dapplication. Son rapport traite cependant dune question qui est au cur de la scurit arienne daujourdhui : comment sassurer que les pilotes peuvent travailler avec les ordinateurs qui ont pris en charge une plus grande partie du travail dans le poste de pilotage ?

Le rapport du NTSB est venu confirmer que les crashs du vol Lion Air 610, en octobre 2018, et du vol 302 dEthiopian Airlines, en mars 2019, sont dus  une fonctionnalit du 737 MAX de Boeing conue  lorigine pour viter les dcrochages. Dans les deux cas, le systme automatis de stabilisation en vol des 737 MAX qui se sont crass sest activ en rponse  une lecture errone provenant dun capteur dangle dattaque (AOA) dfectueux. Les pilotes se sont battus pour reprendre le contrle de lavion  un systme qui provoquait et accentuait le dcrochage soudain et imprvisible de lappareil, mais ils ny sont pas parvenus.

Daprs le NTSB, Boeing a eu tort de supposer que les pilotes ragiraient correctement au problme qui a fini par les tuer, dautant plus que  les ractions des pilotes aux actions imprvisibles du MCAS ntaient pas cohrentes avec les hypothses mises par Boeing lors des valuations du systme de contrle de vol pendant la conception du 737 MAX en cas dalas .  ce propos, Robert Sumwalt, le patron du NTSB, a dclar :  Nous avons observ dans ces deux accidents que les quipages nont pas ragi de la faon dont Boeing et la FAA pensaient quils le feraient. Ces hypothses [de Boeing et la FAA] avaient t utilises pour concevoir lavion et nous avons constat un foss entre ces suppositions qui ont servi  certifier le MAX et la ralit, o les pilotes taient confronts  de multiples alarmes et alertes en mme temps .

 
Le NTSB note que lorsque Boeing a dvelopp le MAX, il sest bas sur un unique scnario : celui o le MCAS sactivait de faon accidentelle et les pilotes de lappareil pouvaient le dsactiver aussitt. De plus, Boeing navait test la dfaillance du MCAS que comme problme isol, sans chercher  aller plus loin (en se demandant, par exemple, si lactivation de ce systme ne pouvait pas causer dautres dysfonctionnements qui compliqueraient la tche des pilotes). Au final, lavionneur amricain na pas tenu compte des ralits en vol quand il a test le MCAS du 737 MAX. 

Lenqute du NTSB nous apprend que les pilotes des vols tragiques de Lion Air et dEthiopian ont fait face  une cascade de problmes et davertissements. Dana Schulze, une des responsables du NTSB, est catgorique sur ce point. Selon elle, que ce soit Boeing ou la FAA, tous deux  nont pas explor toutes les possibles alertes pouvant survenir dans lenvironnement du pilote ni les signaux auxquels les pilotes feraient face .

Ce rapport comprend une srie de recommandations destines  la Federal Aviation Administration (FAA). Le NTSB a, par exemple, conseill  cet organisme en charge de la rglementation de laviation civile aux USA de demander  Boeing de dterminer comment les pilotes du jet 737 MAX traiteraient non seulement les problmes lis  un dysfonctionnement du MCAS pris sparment, mais galement comment ils ragiraient  de multiples alertes et indicateurs pris ensemble. Ces mesures doivent tre intgres ds la phase de conception des logiciels de bord de tous les avions, amricains ou trangers. Le NTSB a aussi suggr  la FAA de satteler au dveloppement  de procds et doutils robustes  qui permettraient didentifier les problmes en vol et de valider les hypothses lies aux ractions des pilotes face  des problmes de scurit importants, lors du processus de certification des avions.

 
En parallle, les premires conclusions dun autre rapport indpendant des autorits indonsiennes indiquent que des problmes dans la conception du jet 737 MAX, sa certification et sa maintenance ont jou un rle important dans le crash de lappareil de Lion Air, a rvl le Wall Street Journal. Les enquteurs indonsiens pourraient encore modifier leurs conclusions, quils ont dj partages avec la FAA et le NTSB. Ce second rapport devrait tre officiellement publi dbut novembre. Boeing et la FAA pourraient tre plus srieusement inquits si le rapport final indonsien venait  mettre en vidence dventuelles erreurs de conception et de certification.

Source : NTSB

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Partagez-vous le point de vue du NTSB ?
 ::fleche::  D'aprs vous, comment sassurer que les pilotes peuvent travailler avec les ordinateurs qui ont pris en charge une plus grande partie du travail dans le poste de pilotage ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Boeing a tellement de 737 Max immobiliss et en attente de rvision qu'il utilise le parking de ses employs pour stocker les avions
 ::fleche::  La FAA identifie une nouvelle dfaillance critique de l'ordinateur de bord du 737 Max qui a des effets similaires au dysfonctionnement du MCAS
 ::fleche::  Le logiciel de vol du 737 Max est dfectueux, car Boeing a confi le travail  des ingnieurs pays 9 $/h ? Oui, selon d'anciens employs du groupe
 ::fleche::  Boeing 737 MAX, pourquoi une mise  jour logicielle ne peut pas compenser son dfaut de conception, Gregory Travis suggre une rvision du design

----------


## andry.aime

> il na pas su prvoir avec prcision la raction des pilotes


Difficile de prvoir la raction des pilotes. En cas de situation de dcrochage par exemple, l'instinct de survie dirait qu'il faut cabrer l'avion pour monter (cas d'un des pilote du vol AF-447), or c'est l'inverse qu'il faut faire, d'o la ncessit d'une formation et dentranement, chose qui n'a pas t faite pour le systme MCAS.



> Les pilotes se sont battus pour reprendre le contrle de lavion  un systme qui provoquait et accentuait le dcrochage soudain et imprvisible de lappareil, mais ils ny sont pas parvenus.


Ce n'est pas le contraire? Ce systme MCAS fait piquer l'avion pour viter un dcrochage, mais dans le cas des 2 vols, ces avions ont piqu jusqu'au crash, mme si ces avions n'taient pas en situation de dcrochage.




> Le NTSB note que lorsque Boeing a dvelopp le MAX, il sest bas sur un unique scnario : celui o le MCAS sactivait de faon accidentelle et les pilotes de lappareil pouvaient le dsactiver aussitt. De plus, Boeing navait test la dfaillance du MCAS que comme problme isol, sans chercher  aller plus loin (en se demandant, par exemple, si lactivation de ce systme ne pouvait pas causer dautres dysfonctionnements qui compliqueraient la tche des pilotes). Au final, lavionneur amricain na pas tenu compte des ralits en vol quand il a test le MCAS du 737 MAX.


Ces pilotes n'taient mme pas au courant de la prsence de ce systme, alors comment Boeing imagin qu'ils allaient les dsactiver?




> Partagez-vous le point de vue du NTSB ?


Le NTSB veut faire croire que c'est seulement d  une manque de formation et de test sur ce fameux MCAS, mais pourquoi ne pas parler des indicateurs qui sont vendu en option, or que c'est li  la scurit mme de l'avion, la manque de redondance sur les sondes, l'instabilit de cet appareil?
Mme aprs le 2 crashe, on a voulu faire croire que c'tait probablement li  une erreur de pilotage, sauf que c'tait plus difficile  faire avaler, et tous les pays ont interdit de vols ce modle, sauf CANADA et USA qui n'ont interdit qu'aprs que passagers et pilotes refusaient de monter  bord. C'est l que Boeing s'est mis  voir srieusement le problme puisque a touche leur porte feuille.

Ce week-end, les journaux ont parl aussi des risques de fissure sur certains 737 NG.

----------


## Christian Olivier

*Boeing aurait dlibrment bloqu le dploiement de mises  jour de scurit destines au 737 MAX*
*Avant les deux crashs mortels pour rduire les couts, selon un dnonciateur interne*

Sept semaines aprs le deuxime accident mortel dun 737 MAX en mars, un ingnieur de Boeing a dpos une plainte interne cinglante sur les engagements thiques contre son employeur allguant que la direction, dtermine  rduire les cots pour les compagnies ariennes clientes, avait bloqu dimportantes amliorations en matire de scurit durant le dveloppement du jet.


Laccusation relative aux supposs manquements de Boeing vis--vis de ses engagements thiques dpose par Curtis Ewbank, un ingnieur de 33 ans dont le travail consistait  tudier les accidents passs et  utiliser ces informations pour rendre les nouveaux avions plus srs, dcrit comment, vers 2014, son employeur a prsent aux gestionnaires et aux cadres suprieurs une proposition visant  ajouter diverses amliorations de scurit au 737 MAX.

*Boeing plus soucieux dviter des cots plus levs et une formation accrue des pilotes ?*

Les dtails rvls dans cette plainte, dont une copie a t examine par le Seattle Times, soulvent de nouvelles questions sur la culture de Boeing. Il est notamment question de savoir si limpratif de longue date selon lequel la scurit doit tre la priorit absolue des avionneurs a t volontairement nglig et compromis sur le 737 MAX  cause de considrations commerciales et de laccent mis par la direction du groupe sur la rduction des dlais et des cots.

Dans sa plainte soumise par lentremise du systme interne de dnonciation de Boeing, lingnieur dcrit la direction du groupe comme tant  plus proccupe par les cots et le calendrier que par la scurit et la qualit . Il soutient que les gestionnaires du programme MAX chez Boeing, soucieux dviter des cots plus levs et une formation accrue des pilotes, avaient lintention de  mettre fin aux tudes commerciales qui visaient  moderniser lavion et dviter la sensibilisation aux problmes connus rencontrs lors des oprations historiques du 737 . Il a mme affirm que lavionneur a dj eu  cacher  lAgence europenne de la scurit arienne (AESA) des donnes sur des incidents de scurit en vol.


*Quen est-il de la proposition visant  ajouter diverses amliorations de scurit au 737 MAX ?*

La plainte suggre galement que lune des mesures proposes  la direction aurait potentiellement pu prvenir les deux crashs mortels de 737 MAX qui se sont produits  quelques mois dintervalles en Indonsie puis en thiopie, et qui ont cout la vie  346 personnes. Trois anciens collgues de Curtis Ewbank chez Boeing interrogs dans le cadre de cette affaire ont confirm les dires de ce dernier.

Une version du systme propos, appele  vitesse air synthtique , tait dj installe sur le 787 Dreamliner de Boeing. Il ntait pas directement li au systme automatis de stabilisation en vol de lappareil  le fameux MCAS  qui a contribu aux deux crashs mortels susmentionns, mais il aurait pu dtecter la lecture errone provenant du capteur dangle dattaque (AOA) dfectueux, empcher lactivation inopportune du MCAS ainsi que son dysfonctionnement et au final viter le crash des avions.

Installer ce systme dans le 737 MAX de Boeing aurait probablement impliqu que les pilotes de ligne suivent une formation supplmentaire sur les simulateurs de vol. La rquisition de milliers de pilotes dans des sessions de simulation aurait retard lentre en service de lavion phare du groupe et ajout des cots substantiels aux compagnies ariennes clientes de Boeing, chose qui aurait nui  lavantage concurrentiel du 737 MAX par rapport  son concurrent, lAirbus A320neo.

Mais les gestionnaires de Boeing ont rejet  deux reprises lajout du nouveau systme en raison du  cot et de limpact potentiel de la formation [des pilotes]  que cela pourrait engendrer, peut-on lire dans la plainte. Ce problme aurait par la suite t soulev une troisime fois, lors dune runion avec lingnieur en chef du projet MAX, Michael Teal, citant les mmes objections qui apparaissent au final comme les causes de labandon dfinitif de la proposition visant  ajouter des amliorations de scurit au 737 MAX.

*Un problme qui prend une tournure imprvue*

Comme la rcemment confirm le National Transportation Safety Board (NTSB), lagence amricaine indpendante qui est responsable des enqutes sur les accidents aronautiques, routiers, maritimes, ferroviaires et de pipelines, Boeing a procd une valuation inadquate de la scurit du logiciel de vol embarqu de son 737 MAX, ce qui na pas permis de dceler des lacunes de conception du MCAS qui taient au cur des deux catastrophes ariennes impliquant cet avion de ligne. Les ingnieurs de la socit subissaient en outre des pressions pour limiter les tests de scurit afin de certifier le MAX plus rapidement. Ces nouvelles allgations provenant du cur mme de Boeing tendent  indiquer que les problmes de scurit rencontrs par lavionneur amricain pourraient aller plus loin que  le simple dysfonctionnement du MCAS .

Comme la not le Seattle Times, on ne sait pas exactement comment le document interne de Boeing est tomb entre les mains du FBI, mais les enquteurs fdraux ont dlivr des assignations  Boeing. De plus, les procureurs du Dpartement de la Justice, les inspecteurs du Dpartement des Transports et les reprsentants de la Securities and Exchange Commission (SEC) sont impliqus dans une vaste enqute fdrale sur de possibles actes rprhensibles commis chez Boeing pendant la certification du MAX, une procdure judiciaire qui tait dj en cours avant que lingnieur de Boeing ne dpose sa plainte interne en avril dernier.

Curtis Ewbank, Boeing et le Dpartement amricain de la Justice nont pas souhait commenter ces informations, a confi le Seattle Times qui ne nomme pas les employs qui ont t interrogs par le FBI pour protger lidentit de la source de cette information. Le Seattle Times prcise que Ewbank a t cit dans son article parce quil sest identifi dans sa plainte interne chez Boeing qui exprimait sa proccupation quant aux consquences personnelles possibles dune intervention  lintrieur de lentreprise. Il a crit que des collgues lui ont dit en priv quils avaient peur de parler de problmes de scurit similaires par crainte pour leur emploi.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Boeing a tellement de 737 Max immobiliss et en attente de rvision qu'il utilise le parking de ses employs pour stocker les avions
 ::fleche::  La FAA identifie une nouvelle dfaillance critique de l'ordinateur de bord du 737 Max qui a des effets similaires au dysfonctionnement du MCAS
 ::fleche::  Le logiciel de vol du 737 Max est dfectueux, car Boeing a confi le travail  des ingnieurs pays 9 $/h ? Oui, selon d'anciens employs du groupe
 ::fleche::  Boeing 737 MAX, pourquoi une mise  jour logicielle ne peut pas compenser son dfaut de conception, Gregory Travis suggre une rvision du design

----------


## marsupial

"Bonjour et bienvenue en classe business"

----------


## defZero

Une Entreprise (au sens capitalistique du terme) qui veut gratter du pognons en reniant au maximum sur les frais annexes ...
Comment dire, je ne veut pas vous sembler alarmant, mais on n'est pas dans le monde des Bisounours.
Ce n'est pas la premire fois que a ce produis et a ne sera surement pas la dernire.

C'est trs simple en fait, une Entreprise (Capitaliste) est totalement neutre moralement du moment que vous ne lui demand qu'un MVP qu'elle va pouvoir vous vendre.
Passer cette tape, elle va gratter sur toutes les dpenses pour engranger le maximum de pognon.
Ca s'appelle le Capitalisme pour une bonne raison seule le Capitale et le Travail produisent de la valeur, le reste a n'existe pas (pour eux).

Donc si des gens en doutaient encore, oui c'est dgueulasse et non je ne cautionne pas, mais ce sera comme a tant que l'on ne changera pas de faon de faire.
a m'nerve que des gens meurs  cause de l'avidit de certains, mais ce n'est pas nouveau et a ce reproduira, alors pourquoi ne sanctionner qu'une seule Entreprise quand c'est tout un modle de socit qu'il faudrait changer ?

----------


## Edrixal

> alors pourquoi ne sanctionner qu'une seule Entreprise quand c'est tout un modle de socit qu'il faudrait changer ?


Parce qu'il faut bien  un moment que les coupables paye surtout si on souhaite sortir un jour de ce modle de socit. Non ?

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Des messages texte montrent que des employs de Boeing taient au courant en 2016 des problmes qui ont conduit aux accidents mortels du 737 Max* 
*lis au logiciel MCAS*

Des messages changs par deux employs de Boeing en 2016 a rvl cette semaine quils taient au courant des dysfonctionnements qui ont caus les crashs doctobre 2018 et de mars 2019 du 737 Max, causant la mort de 346 personnes en Indonsie et en thiopie. La discussion, qui aurait dur dans les dix minutes, se tenait entre Mark A. Forkner, alors pilote technique en chef du Boeing 737, et Patrik Gustavsson, un pilote technique. Dans la discussion, Mark A. Forkner, le pilote technique en chef du Boeing 737, aurait qualifi le problme du  MCAS  de flagrant.

Dans une courte discussion datant de 2016 entre deux pilotes de haut niveau de Boeing rvl cette semaine, lon apprend que lavionneur tait au courant des problmes majeurs de la fonction automatise du 737 Max, le MCAS, qui a t impliqu dans deux accidents mortels. Aprs les crashs doctobre 2018 en Indonsie et de mars 2019 en thiopie qui ont caus au total la mort de 346 personnes, les enquteurs ont expliqu qu plusieurs reprises et sans aucune raison valable, le MCAS avait forc le nez des avions en les dirigeant soit vers le bas soit le haut.

*Boeing tait au courant du problme du 737 MAX*

Le constructeur amricain avait ni quil tait au courant de ses problmes quavait le 737 MAX, mais les messages que se sont changs les pilotes Mark A. Forkner et Patrik Gustavsson en 2016 et rvls cette semaine prouvent le contraire. Lun deux, Mark A. Forkner, alors pilote technique en chef du Boeing 737, disait dans lun de ses messages envoys  Patrik Gustavsson que le MCAS s'engageait  comme un fou , en qualifiant le problme de  flagrant . Il a aussi abord le fait que Boeing avait induit en erreur la Federal Aviation Administration (FAA).

 J'ai donc essentiellement menti aux organismes de rglementation (sans le savoir) , a-t-il crit. Forkner sest, semble-t-il, rendu compte de ses erreurs aprs avoir pratiqu des tests techniques sur le 737 Max et son logiciel MCAS dans un simulateur.  son tour, Patrik Gustavsson lui avait rpondu que  ce n'tait pas un mensonge , ajoutant  personne ne nous a dit que c'tait le cas . Ces messages en date de 2016, un an avant la certification du 737 Max, montrent que Boeing a menti, mais aussi, qu'il a induit la FAA en erreur quant  la scurit de son aronef.

*Boeing sest assur quil ne soit pas fait mention du MCAS dans le manuel du pilote*

 en croire le Washington Post, le nouvel avion devrait jouer un rle essentiel dans les plans de Boeing de concurrencer Airbus. Ainsi, lavionneur sest plus souci de son objectif  lui que de la scurit des voyageurs. Des informations issues dune enqute mene par le New York Times (NYT) plus tt cette anne ont rvl que sous limpression que le systme MCAS tait insignifiant, les responsables de la FAA nont pas demand  Boeing den parler aux pilotes. Boeing stait assur quil ne soit pas fait mention du MCAS dans le manuel du pilote.


En effet, des courriers envoys par Forkner aux responsables de la FAA, dans lesquels le cadre de Boeing a souvent adopt un ton familier ou amical, ont indiqu que la compagnie s'efforait activement de supprimer les rfrences au MCAS dans le manuel du pilote. La FAA a accord  Boeing la certification tant convoite en mars 2017. Cette semaine, la FAA sest indigne du fait que Boeing ait cach ces informations, mais aussi du fait que la socit ne les a pas adresses plutt  lagence dans le cadre des enqutes en cours pour voir si le 737 Max pourra dcoller  nouveau.

De plus, selon les messages envoys par Forkner  Gustavsson en 2016, le MCAS tait  en pleine effervescence  dans le simulateur.  Il draille dans le sim (le simulateur) , a crit Forkner  Gustavsson. Et de poursuivre :  Bon je taccorde que je suis nul en pilotage, mais a ctait scandaleux . Alors que le MCAS est conu pour compenser les changements de conception et aider  rendre le 737 Max identique dans les airs pour les pilotes habitus aux anciennes itrations du 737,  les messages de Forkner montrent que rien ne sest pass comme prvu. 

Le MCAS devrait ajuster automatiquement la faon dont l'avion volait en dplaant le stabilisateur horizontal sur la queue de l'avion. Le stabilisateur fait monter ou descendre l'avion. Mais le MCAS na pas assur son rle comme il avait t prvu et Boeing na prvenu personne que ces dysfonctionnements existaient. Rcemment, le National Transportation Safety Board a dcrit comment, avant le crash du 29 octobre 2018 en Indonsie, le MCAS a automatiquement enfonc le nez de l'avion plus de 20 fois en six minutes avant de le plonger dans la mer de Java.

*En 2016, Forkner a remarqu lagressivit avec laquelle le MCAS ajustait sa direction*

Dans la file de messages, les pilotes techniques ont parl de la faon dont l'avion, dans plus d'un scnario simul, ajustait agressivement sa direction vers le haut ou vers le bas, un processus connu sous le nom de compensation. Les pilotes le font souvent manuellement, mais le MCAS le fait automatiquement dans certains cas. Dans un message, Forkner sest mme tonn de lagressivit avec laquelle le MCAS ajustait sa direction.  Je me stabilise  4000 pieds, 230 nuds et l'avion se rgle comme un fou. [...] , a crit Forkner  Gustavsson.

 Vince va m'apporter un tableur qui indique quand c'est cens entrer en jeu. [...] Pourquoi cest maintenant qu'on en entend parler ? , demanda Forkner. Gustavsson a rpondu :  Je ne sais pas, les pilotes d'essai nous ont tenus  l'cart , avant de mentionner qu'une collgue  essaie de travailler avec nous, mais elle a t trop occupe . Par la suite, Forkner a crit :  Ils taient tous trs occups et soumis  la pression du programme . Puis, Gustavsson a rpondu :  C'est vrai, je n'aimerais pas tre  leur place . Boeing a t somm le vendredi  fournir une explication  tout cela.

*La FAA demande des explications  Boeing sur la divulgation tardive de ces informations*

Steve Dickson, ladministrateur de la FAA, a envoy vendredi une lettre  Boeing, demandant une explication sur la divulgation tardive de ces informations.  Hier soir, jai examin un document que Boeing a remis au ministre des Transports tard hier soir. Je comprends que Boeing a dcouvert le document dans ses dossiers il y a des mois. Je compte sur votre explication immdiate concernant le contenu de ce document et le retard pris par Boeing  divulguer le document  son autorit de rglementation en matire de scurit , a crit Dickson.

Peter A. DeFazio, prsident du Comit des transports, a dclar que la file de discussion entre Forkner et Gustavsson montrait que  Boeing avait cach des informations accablantes  la FAA .  Cet change est choquant, mais d'une manire inquitante conforme  ce que nous avons vu jusqu' prsent dans notre enqute en cours , a dclar DeFazio, soulignant  un manque de franchise avec les rgulateurs et les clients . Selon DeFazio, Boeing est tomb profondment bas pour ce qui est de la culture de la scurit des passagers.

 Il ne s'agit pas d'un seul employ. Il s'agit de l'chec d'une culture de la scurit chez Boeing qui impose une pression indue aux employs pour qu'ils respectent les dlais et assurent la rentabilit au dtriment de la scurit , a dclar DeFazio. Pour sa part, Boeing a dclar vendredi qu'il va continuer  cooprer avec lenqute du House Transportation Committee, mais galement continuer  suivre les directives de la FAA et d'autres organismes de rglementation mondiaux. Lentreprise a dclar quelle travaille pour remettre le 737 Max en service en toute scurit.

 Au cours des derniers mois, Boeing a coopr de manire volontaire avec lenqute du comit de la Chambre des transports et de linfrastructure sur le 737 MAX , a dclar Boeing dans un communiqu.  Dans le cadre de cette coopration, nous avons port aujourdhui  la connaissance du Comit un document contenant les dclarations dun ancien employ de Boeing. Nous continuerons de cooprer avec le comit tout au long de son enqute. Et nous continuerons de suivre les directives de la FAA et des autres rgulateurs mondiaux, alors que nous travaillons  remettre le 737 MAX en service en toute scurit , a-t-il conclu.

Dennis Muilenburg, directeur gnral de Boeing, doit sattendre  de prochaines semaines mouvementes puisquil doit tre entendu le 29 octobre devant le Snat amricain, puis le lendemain  la Chambre des reprsentants. Cela reprsente un ultime revers dans la recertification de lavion, les autorits amricaines esprant sa reprise dans les airs avant la fin de lanne 2019. LAgence europenne de la scurit arienne (AESA) a malgr tout inform la FAA quelle ntait pas satisfaite de la dmonstration effectue par cette dernire et Boeing pour prouver la fiabilit du nouveau systme de contrle de vol.

Sources : Washington Post, New York Times

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  La FAA aurait assoupli le processus d'approbation du logiciel MCAS du Boeing 737 Max en 2017, selon les rsultats d'une enqute

 ::fleche::  Le logiciel de vol du 737 Max est dfectueux, car Boeing a confi le travail  des ingnieurs pays 9 $/h ? Oui, selon d'anciens employs du groupe

 ::fleche::  Boeing a tellement de 737 Max immobiliss et en attente de rvision qu'il utilise le parking de ses employs pour stocker les avions

 ::fleche::  Boeing 737 MAX, pourquoi une mise  jour logicielle ne peut pas compenser son dfaut de conception. Gregory Travis suggre une rvision du design

 ::fleche::  Boeing aurait dlibrment bloqu le dploiement de mises  jour de scurit destines au 737 MAX avant les deux crashs mortels pour rduire les couts, selon un dnonciateur interne

----------


## Ryu2000

On dirait qu'il y a un problme dans la hirarchie de Boeing, des pilotes techniques on remarqu des problmes dans le simulateur, malheureusement cette information n'est pas remonte correctement au sommet, elle a t ignore.
Les employs sont mis sous pression et ne peuvent pas raliser correctement leur travail.
Je pense que Boeing va retenir la leon et traitera la scurit plus srieusement  partir de maintenant.

En tout cas pour le moment a ne donne pas une bonne image de l'entreprise, peut-tre qu'il faudra qu'un gros chef dmissionne, histoire de marquer le coup.

----------


## marsupial

Dj, que Boeing soit en charge de la validation est  mon avis un vice de procdure. Surtout lorsqu'il y a un accord entre les organismes mondiaux de certification et la FAA pour valider un avion. Ensuite, cela tombe particulirement mal puisque Boeing a apparemment pouss la poussire sous le tapis.

En tant que pilote ou passager, j'aurai une frousse rtroactive d'tre mont dans cet avion  la lecture des dveloppements de cette affaire. En tout cas je sens venir une forte amende pour Boeing. Accompagne, je l'espre, d'un changement de mentalit.

----------


## labiloute

Je ne suis ni pilote, ni expert en aronautique, ni informaticien mais je me pose plusieurs questions concernant ce Boeing 737 MAX :
Sachant que daprs mes diffrentes lectures le moteur Leap 1B nest pas fait pour le 737 MAX.

Un super systme de correction pour corriger la mauvaise adquation de lavion et des moteurs peut-il vraiment tre mis au point ?

Si quelquun se risque  dire oui, alors comment le valider, avec fiabilit et certitude ?

Cest--dire comment  russir  valider ce super systme dans les dizaines de milliers de configurations rencontres en vols.

Cette validation ne peut pas, pour moi, tre exhaustive !

Donc toujours pour moi cette solution est  proscrire car si Boeing et la FAA poursuivait dans cette voie, je crains un 3 me crash.

Et si par malheur cela arrivait, que se passerait-il ?

Le congrs amricain peut-il ds maintenant dcider darrter les frais ?

En cas darrt de la fabrication, cest toute la supplain Chain aronautique mondiale qui va dvisser 
Boeing, GE, Safran,

----------


## el_slapper

C'est jouable, si on s'en donne les moyens. De toutes faons, tricher avec les lois de l'arodynamique via de llectronique, c'est standard depuis l'arriv d'Airbus, et a existait dj avant. Mais sur la MAX, en effet, c'est particulirement difficile, et cette difficult a t sous-estime par les dcideurs, pour des raisons de dlais de livraison, pour ne pas se faire distancer par l'A320no(qui a un peu le mme genre de conception, en moins extrme toutefois).

Enc as d'arrt, ben les compagnies se tourneront vers des alternatives. l'A320 ne peut pas combler le trou  lui tout seul, mais peut se focaliser sur ses gros modles, laissant le primtre de l'A319(et du MAX7) au A220(en fait le bombardier C-series)et  l'Embraer Ejet. face aux dlais de livraisons, certains pourraient chercher aussi  remplacer leurs commandes de MAX8 par le C919 chinois(pas un super avion, mais il fait  peu prs le boulot - et il a t conu pour les moteurs modernes, lui), voire leurs MAX9 par des MS-21 russes(encore plus rcents que les C919, sans doute meilleurs, mais avec un risque typique de aronautique russe : la distribution des pices dtaches, qui joue bien des tours aux mexicains d'interjet, qui volent sur Sukhoi).

Tous ces avions piochent dans le mme pool de fournisseurs, moteurs, nacelles, avionique. Aucun ne peut combler le trou seul, mais en additionnant tout a, c'est jouable. Et si a inclura forcment de lourds ajustements parmi les sous-traitants, a ne rduira pas forcment beaucoup le volume. Et tout ceci sous-entant que le programme MAX est dfinitivement arrt, ce qui n'a rien d'vident  l'heure ou j'cris. Il peut y avoir de nouveaux reports, mais le projet n'est pas forcment condamn.

----------


## andry.aime

> en croire le Washington Post, le nouvel avion devrait jouer un rle essentiel dans les plans de Boeing de concurrencer Airbus. Ainsi, lavionneur sest plus souci de son objectif  lui que de la scurit des voyageurs. Des informations issues dune enqute mene par le New York Times (NYT) plus tt cette anne ont rvl que sous limpression que le systme MCAS tait insignifiant, les responsables de la FAA nont pas demand  Boeing den parler aux pilotes. Boeing stait assur quil ne soit pas fait mention du MCAS dans le manuel du pilote.


C'est mentionn 1 fois, dans le glossaire  ::oops::  (sautez directement au 57 minute).

----------


## Ryu2000

Principalement pour des raisons cologique de plus en plus de gens ne veulent plus prendre l'avion, un peu comme Greta Thunberg, il y a mme un mot pour exprimer cette ide : "flygskam" (nologisme sudois).
Boeing et Airbus sont inquiet parce que la croissance du nombre de passagers risque d'augmenter moins rapidement que prvu.

La "honte de prendre lavion" va plomber la croissance de larien et les revenus d'Airbus



> Ce phnomne prend une telle ampleur quil pourrait rduire de moiti la hausse attendue du trafic arien pour les prochaines annes. Airbus et Boeing estiment que le nombre de passagers ariens augmente de 4  5% chaque anne. Or *pour UBS, en raison de la "honte de voler", cette croissance natteindra pas la moiti de ces taux*. Elle sera au mieux de 1,5% en Europe, et de 1,3% aux tats-Unis.
> 
> Si les projections dUBS savraient fiables, les commandes davions pourraient chuter dans les annes  venir. La banque estime quen consquence, les revenus dAirbus pourraient reculer de 2,8 milliards deuros par an.


Par consquent beaucoup de travailleurs vont perdre leur travail. Soit on choisi la croissance, soit on choisi l'cologie, on ne peut pas faire les deux  la fois, autre exemple : Aprs le flygskam, voici le kpskam : la honte de faire du shopping.

----------


## labiloute

Plus le temps passe, plus je lis d'article sur le sujet, plus je rflchis ... Je suis maintenant convaincu que cet avion ne revolera jamais.

Si ils le font simplement avec une correction logicielle sans revoir profondment la conception du Zinc ils sont dingues et ont aura un 3 me crach. 

A ce moment la, ce sera la fin du rideau videmment pour le 737 Max quipe du Leap mais aussi et surtout un Boeing  terre


Mon souhait le plus plus profond est qu'ils deviennent raisonnable et repartent sur un avion neuf ! Je ne comprend pas que la FAA ne puisse pas leur intimer cet ordre.

 Votre avis a ce sujet ?

----------


## Fleur en plastique

> Mon souhait le plus plus profond est qu'ils deviennent raisonnable et repartent sur un avion neuf ! Je ne comprend pas que la FAA ne puisse pas leur intimer cet ordre.


Il faut dix ans grosso-modo pour concevoir de toute pice un avion neuf.

Donc la FAA fera en sorte que le Boeing 737 MAX revole en janvier (histoire de ne pas tre accus d'tre  la solde de Boeing qui lui voit toujours le 4me trimestre 2019 pour un retour des vols). Parce qu'il faudrait quand mme pas que Boeing se fasse dpasser par Airbus, faut pas dconner.  ::roll::

----------


## labiloute

Oui ben je mettrais pas mon sac  bord d'un Boeing 737 max 
 ::mouarf::

----------


## labiloute

le lien dun article o est voqu ce problme de commande de la profondeur :

https://ici.radio-canada.ca/nouvelle...e-aeronautique

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,

merci pour ce lien. C'est terrifiant  lire

----------


## el_slapper

> Bonjour,
> 
> merci pour ce lien. C'est terrifiant  lire


Des anciens de bombardier qui en rajoutent un peu sur certains points - leur bb, dsormais sous le nom de A220, est un rival du MAX(du MAX7, pour tre prcis). Mais le coup du "_dans le cas du crash thiopien, les vrins ont boug sans action des pilotes...ni du MCAS_" est factuellement terrifiant, en effet - et document dans les boites noires, donc incontestable. Obama autant que Trump ont pouss la FAA  tre coulante pour aider Boeing, ils ont tous les deux leur part de responsabilit. Et changer le MCAS pour qu'il vite de mettre l'avion dans une position pareille(complique, mais pas scandaleuse), a me parait quelque chose de bien plus vaste que juste mieux grer les situations de dcrochage. C'est rduire notablement l'enveloppe de vol utilisable de l'appareil. Enveloppe de vol qui donne aux pilotes plus de libert pour ragir en cas de ppin.

----------


## abgech

> .... dsormais sous le nom de A220, est un rival du MAX(du MAX7, pour tre prcis). ....


Les A220 ont aussi passablement de problmes. La compagnie Swiss qui en possdent plusieurs a eu,  plusieurs reprises, des vols qui ont t dtourns sur un aroport de secours  cause de problmes de moteurs. Certains moteurs ont mme perdu des pices en vol.
Actuellement, Swiss a dcid de ne plus faire voler les A220  pleine puissance des moteurs, elle est maintenant limite  94 %.

----------


## Ryu2000

Il n'y a pas que la FAA qui a t sympa avec Boeing, dans un domaine totalement diffrent il y a la Nasa qui prfre passer par Boeing :
Conqute spatiale: un rapport officiel accuse la Nasa de surpayer Boeing



> Le rapport dvoile qu'avec Boeing, le prix de l'aller-retour reviendra  90 millions par astronaute  bord de Starliner, soit 63% de plus qu'avec la navette Dragon de SpaceX (55 millions). Mais surtout, Boeing reste plus cher que les fuses russes Soyouz, actuellement le seul moyen de transport vers l'ISS dans le monde depuis la fin des navettes amricaines en 2011. La Russie facture 80 millions de dollars  la Nasa pour les utiliser, soit 10 millions de mois que Boeing et 25 millions de dollars de plus que SpaceX.


Et sinon pour le 737 Max :
The NTSB says Boeing should redesign the engine housing on its 737 jets, which was partly to blame for a deadly Southwest accident

----------


## andry.aime

> Donc la FAA fera en sorte que le Boeing 737 MAX revole en janvier (histoire de ne pas tre accus d'tre  la solde de Boeing qui lui voit toujours le 4me trimestre 2019 pour un retour des vols). Parce qu'il faudrait quand mme pas que Boeing se fasse dpasser par Airbus, faut pas dconner.


En lisant la page cite par labiloute, je ne pense pas que ce serait possible. Dj les compagnies qui ont tabl sur Fvrier ont dj report vers Mars avant cette rvlation, en plus la FAA avait dj approuv provisoirement les correctifs apports  ce MCAS en Avril ou Mai de cet anne avant que a a pris une autre tournure. Un 737 Max au eu aussi un problme (moteur si je me rappelle) lors de son convoyage aprs le crash du vol d'Ethiopian Airlines. Je pense qu'il y aura encore pas mal de chose  vrifier sur ce modle, et a ne se fera pas en 2 mois.
J'ai lu que pour faire confiance au passager, certains dirigeants des compagnies ariennes Amricaines vont prendre l'avion pendant les vols de tests pour faire confiance aux futurs passagers, de l'autre ct, les PNC ont la peur de prendre un vol avec ce modle.



> Il n'y a pas que la FAA qui a t sympa avec Boeing, dans un domaine totalement diffrent il y a la Nasa qui prfre passer par Boeing :
> Conqute spatiale: un rapport officiel accuse la Nasa de surpayer Boeing


Difficile d'encore augmenter les taxes sur les AirBus.



> Et sinon pour le 737 Max :
> The NTSB says Boeing should redesign the engine housing on its 737 jets, which was partly to blame for a deadly Southwest accident


Le modle 737 NG a aussi un problme de fissuration.

Hier soir, j'ai lu que des actionnaires de Boeing ont poursuivi le conseil d'administration dans l'affaire des 737 Max, mais je pense que c'est juste une mascarade.

----------


## labiloute

Cela semble se corser pour Boeing : Extrait de larticle en lien

Disparition pure et simple du MCAS ?
Il a plutt recommand que le MCAS soit supprim du logiciel avant que l'avion ne soit autoris  voler  nouveau. Ce qui reviendrait  rinventer tout le logiciel de vol. C'est--dire de longs mois de recherche et dveloppement pendant lesquels l'avion ne pourrait pas voler. Impensable pour Boeing.

https://www.ladepeche.fr/2019/11/25/...20,8561489.php

Plus prcis ;

https://www.air-journal.fr/2019-11-2...x-5216454.html

 ::weird::

----------


## CaptainDangeax

> Le pilotage  la sensation ("aux fesses") n'existe plus depuis longtemps, il est remplac, et c'tait dj le cas sur Caravelle, par le pilotage  l'information. La sensation d'effort musculaire sur le manche classique ne servait dj plus qu' avertir le pilote qu'il devait actionner le compensateur de braquage de la gouverne de tangage, afin de revenir  une configuration quilibre. Mais tout se passe au sein de l'instrumentation du tableau de bord, et le pilotage est ainsi pass de l'action rflexe au circuit des yeux, qui suit  plus ou moins haute frquence un chemin bien tabli variant avec la phase du vol (monte, descente, croisre, virage). La seule critique qu'on puisse faire au minimanche, c'est qu'il n'est pas coordonn avec son colatral. La liaison rigide des manches classiques est remplace, sur chaque minimanche, par un bouton de prise de priorit qui peut poser des problmes dans des situations extrmes. A part cela, tant que les aides automatiques fonctionnent normalement, l'Airbus se pilote presque avec les doigts. Mais quand ils dclarent forfait, c'est la galre, parce que l'instabilit est alors libre de son carcan lectronique.
> A ce propos, je n'ai rien  ajouter au brillant expos de plegat, sinon que les automatismes ne viennent pas au secours de l'instabilit, c'est pour eux qu'on est pass au centrage arrire. Quant  la raison de cette automatisation, elle est  rechercher ailleurs, et c'est un vaste dbat. Mais il est juste galement de prciser que le centrage arrire fait participer la gouverne de tangage de la sustentation, alors qu'elle est dporteuse sur les machines classiques, et qu'il en rsulte une conomie de ptrole.


 propos du minimanche et de son bouton de commutation, j'ai lu dans un bouquin de JP Otelli un crash d'avion o le pilote s'est suicid (et a tu tout le monde) en appuyant de tout son poids sur le manche coupl (c'tait donc un Boeing) et le copilote a t bien incapable de tirer sur le manche et de relever son voisin...

----------


## labiloute

monsieur vous tes un ne et ce clairement, la citation exacte est bien  lorthographe est la science des nes  et elle date 17emme sciecle et elle est de voltaire, et son sens est bien le sens premier quelle a , attaquer quelquun sur son orthographe (qui ne gene en rien la comprehension)est stupide et tien de lne, ce qui importe en franais cest la syntaxe qui elle peut entrainer des contresens des incomprehension, ect par contre fair de fautes dorthographe ne gene en rien la coprehension dun texte or le but premier du langage est de comuniquer,

 ::mouarf::

----------


## plegat

> attaquer quelquun sur son orthographe (qui ne gene en rien la comprehension)est stupide et tien de lne




Qui illustre bien que l'on comprend tout  fait la mme chose en se foutant de l'orthographe... ou de la syntaxe? Peut-tre les deux 

Sinon il y a a aussi (copier/coller de commentaire, o comment pousser le paroxisme  son comble): https://orthogaffe.wordpress.com/2012/01/20/science-anes/

----------


## Christian Olivier

*Boeing va suspendre temporairement la production de son jet 737 Max en janvier 2020*
*En attendant laval des rgulateurs de laviation civile  lchelle mondiale*

Lavionneur amricain Boeing a indiqu ce lundi quil prvoit de suspendre la production de ses 737 MAX le mois prochain, une mesure drastique aprs que la Federal Aviation Administration a dclar que lexamen des avions de ce modle se poursuivrait lanne prochaine. La dcision de lavionneur amricain est tombe aprs des mois dimmobilisation au sol de son modle davions le plus vendu qui devait concurrencer lA320neo dAirbus. Cette dcision illustre la gravit de lune des pires crises  laquelle cette entreprise a eu  faire face dans son histoire.

 
Pour rappel, suite  un problme de capteurs dfectueux affectant le systme de contrle de vol du 737 MAX de Boeing, ce modle davions est interdit de vol depuis le 13 mars dernier. Les rgulateurs mondiaux de laviation civile jugent encore le jet 737 MAX trop dangereux pour reprendre du service aprs les deux catastrophes ariennes distinctes layant impliqu qui ont cout la vie  346 passagers au total. Pour remdier  ce problme et convaincre les rgulateurs dautoriser la commercialisation de son avion, Boeing avait effectu plusieurs annonces fortes : mise en place dun nouveau systme de contrle de vol pour son 737 MAX dont le fonctionnement repose non plus sur un, mais sur deux ordinateurs de vol pour des besoins de redondance, mise  jour (diffre) via un correctif logiciel du systme de contrle de vol du 737 MAX incluant le MCAS, attnuation de multiples vulnrabilits, etc. Malheureusement aucune de ces mesures ne sest avre efficace et certains experts du milieu tels que Gregory Travis, ingnieur logiciel chevronn et un pilote expriment, ont affirm quune mise  jour logicielle ne peut pas compenser les dfauts de conception de cet avion, prconisant  la place une rvision complte du design de lappareil.


Dans son rapport final, le National Transportation Safety Board (NTSB), lagence US en charge des enqutes sur les accidents de transports, a confirm que le crash du vol Lion Air 610, en octobre 2018, et celui du vol 302 dEthiopian Airlines, en mars 2019, taient dus au dysfonctionnement dune fonctionnalit du 737 MAX Boeing conue  lorigine pour viter les dcrochages. Dans les deux cas, le systme automatis de stabilisation en vol des 737 MAX qui se sont crass sest activ en rponse  une lecture errone provenant de lunique capteur dangle dattaque (AOA) dfectueux de lavion. Les pilotes se sont battus tant bien que mal pour reprendre le contrle de lavion  un systme qui provoquait et accentuait le dcrochage soudain et imprvisible de lappareil, mais ils ny sont pas parvenus.


 la charge de lavionneur amricain, le NTSB a rvl que le fabricant amricain davions a manqu  ses obligations tant donn quil na pas su prvoir avec prcision la raction des pilotes en cas de dysfonctionnement de certains dispositifs critiques daide au pilotage embarqus dans son 737 MAX - notamment le systme automatis de stabilisation en vol (MCAS) - susceptibles doccasionner le crash des aronefs. En outre, Boeing a procd  une valuation inadquate de la scurit du logiciel de vol embarqu des 737 MAX, ce qui na pas permis de dceler des lacunes de conception du MCAS qui taient au cur des deux catastrophes ariennes impliquant cet avion de ligne. Le NTSB a estim que Boeing devrait construire de meilleurs 737 pour les pilotes, sachant quils doivent travailler avec des ordinateurs qui grent une grande partie du travail dans le cockpit.

De son ct, la Federal Aviation Administration (FAA), lautorit de rglementation de laviation civile aux USA, a identifi en marge de ses enqutes une autre dfaillance critique de lordinateur de bord du 737 Max qui a des effets similaires au dysfonctionnement du MCAS. Pour ne rien arranger  la situation, peu de temps aprs le deuxime accident mortel dun 737 MAX en mars, un ingnieur de Boeing a dpos une plainte interne cinglante sur les engagements thiques contre son employeur allguant que la direction de Boeing, dtermine  rduire les cots pour les compagnies ariennes clientes, avait dlibrment bloqu le dploiement dimportantes amliorations en matire de scurit destines au 737 MAX durant le dveloppement du jet.

En parallle, lorganisme europen de rglementation de laviation avait dress une liste dtaille de cinq exigences majeures auxquelles Boeing doit rpondre avant dautoriser la remise en service du 737 Max. Cette liste faisait suite  lexamen gnral et indpendant du systme de commandes de vol des avions 737 dans son intgralit, un examen diligent par lAESA qui sest concentr sur les diffrences entre la variante MAX et lancien modle. Outre les dfaillances critiques mentionnes prcdemment, lAESA est proccupe par : la difficult potentielle des pilotes  tourner le volant de compensation manuelle de lavion, le manque de fiabilit des capteurs dangle dattaque du Max, les procdures de formation inadquates et le fait que pilote automatique du jet ne se dsactive pas dans certaines situations durgence.

La mesure rcemment annonce par Boeing devrait se rpercuter sur la chane dapprovisionnement du gant de larospatiale et sur lconomie en gnral. Cela pose galement dautres problmes aux compagnies ariennes, qui ont perdu et continuent de perdre des centaines de millions de dollars  cause de lannulation de milliers de vols par manque davion ou de lobligation de se fournir ailleurs et dans lurgence pour compenser lindisponibilit de leurs 737 Max. Lavionneur US bas  Chicago devra ddommager les compagnies  qui il a livr un 737 MAX avant linterdiction mondiale de vol. Il devra aussi soccuper de ses autres clients, notamment de ceux qui ont accus un manque  gagner  cause du retard de livraison des 737 MAX devant tre livrs depuis le 13 mars dernier.

Boeing a assur quil na pas lintention de licencier ou de mettre en cong les employs de son usine de Renton,  Washington, o le 737 Max tait produit. Une partie des 12 000 travailleurs du groupe qui sy trouvent seront raffects temporairement. La compagnie qui esprait obtenir lapprobation des rgulateurs pour la leve de lembargo sur ses 737 MAX avant la fin danne devra entirement revoir sa stratgie pour les prochains mois. La dure pendant laquelle Boeing maintiendra sa ligne de production du 737 Max  larrt nest pas prcise parce quelle dpend du moment o les rgulateurs autoriseront lavion  voler  nouveau (probablement pas avant mars 2020).

Dans un communiqu, lentreprise a dclar :  Nous savons que le processus dapprobation pour la remise en service du 737 Max et pour la dtermination des exigences de formation appropries doit tre extrmement rigoureux et robuste afin que nos organismes de rglementation, nos clients et le public navigant aient confiance dans les mises  jour du 737 MAX. La FAA et les autres autorits de rglementation  lchelle mondiale dterminent le calendrier de certification et de remise en service. Nous restons pleinement dtermins  soutenir ce processus. Il est de notre devoir de veiller  ce que chaque exigence soit satisfaite et  ce que chaque question de nos rgulateurs soit traite .

Boeing avait averti  plusieurs reprises les investisseurs quelle pourrait encore rduire ou suspendre la production de ces avions si linterdiction de vol se prolongeait. En avril dernier, lentreprise a rduit sa production de 20 % pour la ramener  42 jets un mois aprs que les organismes de rglementation eurent ordonn aux compagnies ariennes darrter de faire voler les 737 MAX. Prs de 400 737 MAX composaient la flottille mondiale des clients du groupe lorsque les rgulateurs de laviation civile ont ordonn limmobilisation de cet avion. Depuis lors, Boeing a produit environ 400 autres jets du mme modle qui sont stationns dans ses installations. Malgr lembargo sur les 737 MAX qui dure depuis dix mois maintenant, Boeing espre que larrt de la production laidera  livrer les appareils stocks lorsque les sanctions seront leves.

Plus tt cette anne, lavionneur amricain a annonc un fonds de 100 millions de dollars pour les familles et les collectivits des victimes des deux crashs. Il a aussi rgl les poursuites judiciaires avec les familles des victimes du premier accident, bien que de nombreuses autres aient t dposes par la suite. La socit aurait prvu plus de 5 milliards de dollars pour indemniser les clients de 737 MAX.

Sources : Wall Street Journal, CNBC

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Boeing a tellement de 737 Max immobiliss et en attente de rvision qu'il utilise le parking de ses employs pour stocker les avions
 ::fleche::  Le NTSB estime que Boeing devrait construire de meilleurs 737 pour les pilotes, sachant qu'ils doivent travailler avec des ordinateurs qui grent une grande partie du travail dans le cockpit
 ::fleche::  Le logiciel de vol du 737 Max est dfectueux, car Boeing a confi le travail  des ingnieurs pays 9 $/h ? Oui, selon d'anciens employs du groupe
 ::fleche::  Boeing 737 MAX, pourquoi une mise  jour logicielle ne peut pas compenser son dfaut de conception, Gregory Travis suggre une rvision du design

----------


## marsupial

> La socit aurait prvu plus de 5 milliards de dollars pour indemniser les clients de 737 MAX.


Malheureusement pour Boeing, l'enveloppe de 5 milliards sera insuffisante. Un arrt jusqu' la fin de l'anne tant valu  10 milliards de perte pour l'avionneur. source lesechos.fr

L'arrt jusqu'en Mars 2020 rajouterait  la facture. Et au final, je pense que cela risque d'tre plus long compte tenu de tous les dfauts de scurit valus lors des tests des diffrentes agences de validation.

----------


## Anselme45

Un "temporairement" qui risque bien de durer!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## defZero

Quen pensez-vous ?

R.I.P Boeing, combien de personnes as tu assassin avant de disparaitre ?  ::vomi:: 
Non, parce que pour Boeing, c'tait bien les pilotes qui taient fautifs, si ces 2 avions ce sont crachs, non ?
De mme l'agence de scu arienne des US n'avait rien  redire  Boeing, temps que rien ne se passait mal chez eux (alors qu'ils avaient donner lagrment de vol / conformit) ?
Ce ne serait pas si dramatique, on pourrait en rire.

P.S. : Le vrai problme dans cette affaire, c'est de savoir sur quoi d'autre ils (les autorits / entreprises en gnrale) ont reni sur notre scurit ?

----------


## el_slapper

> R.I.P Boeing, combien de personnes as tu assassin avant de disparatre ?


Bah, Boeing ne s'arrte pas  l'aviation civile. Leurs autres branches sont trs rentables, merci(et leur filiale Embraer nouvellement acquise pourrait profiter du vide laiss par le MAX, en tout cas pour le petit MAX7, parfaitement remplaable par le tout nouveau E195-E2). Le prix de l'action va s'en prendre plein la tte - ce qui va diminuer la retraite de millions de gens - mais c'est tout. Boeing a parfaitement les moyens de survivre  un crash dfinitif du programme MAX. crash dfinitif qui n'est pas encore act(mais qui est certes bien moins improbable qu'il n'y paraissait il y a 6 mois).

----------


## Ryu2000

> R.I.P Boeing


Roh a va...
C'est juste un mauvais moment  passer, ils vont revenir avec des avions plus scuriss ds l'offre la moins cher, des meilleurs voyants, des meilleurs capteurs, une meilleure conception, une meilleure formation, etc.

Je raconte mal, mais en gros (de mmoire et j'ai une trs mauvaise mmoire) : l c'est juste qu'ils ont modifi le moteur sans reprendre la conception depuis le dbut, donc le logiciel forait l'avion  faire des choses bizarres et il y avait un problme de formation des pilotes et de signalisation.
Si les pilotes avaient compris ce qu'il se passait rellement ils auraient pu viter le krach. Certains pilotes savaient comment ragir et ne se sont pas plants.

----------


## labiloute

> Roh a va...
> C'est juste un mauvais moment  passer, ils vont revenir avec des avions plus scuriss ds l'offre la moins cher, des meilleurs voyants, des meilleurs capteurs, une meilleure conception, une meilleure formation, etc.
> 
> Je raconte mal, mais en gros (de mmoire et j'ai une trs mauvaise mmoire) : l c'est juste qu'ils ont modifi le moteur sans reprendre la conception depuis le dbut, donc le logiciel forait l'avion  faire des choses bizarres et il y avait un problme de formation des pilotes et de signalisation.
> Si les pilotes avaient compris ce qu'il se passait rellement ils auraient pu viter le krach. Certains pilotes savaient comment ragir et ne se sont pas plants.


je rappel juste qu'il y eu 346 morts !!! et surtout en 2 crash ...
Ce post me laisse sans voix

----------


## 23JFK

Jusqu' la Saint-Glinglin et pas un jour de plus.

----------


## Ryu2000

> je rappel juste qu'il y eu 346 morts !!!


Ben a va sur 7 milliards de personnes a ne reprsente rien du tout. Des morts il y en a en permanence... (en moyenne il y a un peu prs 157 000 dcs par jour dans le monde)
Vu l'argent que a fait perdre  Boeing je pense qu'ils ont retenu la leon. L ils sont en train de revoir leur conception.

L il n'y aura plus d'histoire de logiciel qui force l'avion, mme en pilotage manuel,  piquer du nez pendant maximum 10 secondes pour reprendre de la vitesse. Les pilotes pouvaient empcher ce mcanisme en appuyant sur 2 boutons, mais ils n'taient pas tous au courant. Ceux qui taient au courant ont pu viter  l'avion de se planter.

Ce genre d'affaire augmente la scurit de tous les futurs avions de toutes les marques, aucun constructeur n'a envie de se retrouver dans la position de Boeing actuellement.
Ds les offres de bases il y aura plus de capteurs, plus de voyants, plus de formation. La conception sera moins du bricolage, maintenant on sait que c'est une mauvaise ide que le logiciel fasse piquer du nez  l'avion sans trop prvenir.
On apprend plus en faisant des erreurs, cette leon est universelle, car le monde entier entend parler de cette affaire.

Ces accidents c'est un peu de la faute  la FAA, elle aurait du se rendre compte que ce modle d'avion pouvait tre dangereux.

----------


## Anselme45

> Ben a va sur 7 milliards de personnes a ne reprsente rien du tout. Des morts il y en a en permanence... (en moyenne il y a un peu prs 157 000 dcs par jour dans le monde)
> Vu l'argent que a fait perdre  Boeing je pense qu'ils ont retenu la leon. L ils sont en train de revoir leur conception.


1. Dire que 346 morts, c'est rien sur 7 milliards de personnes mais que vu l'argent perdu, Boeing a retenu la leon est choquant!

2. Ne pas dtecter l'indcence de ses propos est affligeant!

3. Ne pas reconnatre que l'on a crit une connerie est affolant!


Cela dmontre simplement que la socit dans laquelle on vit a perdu tout repre moral et qu'elle forme des personnes n'ayant plus aucun sens des ralits!  ::calim2::

----------


## Edrixal

> Ben a va sur 7 milliards de personnes a ne reprsente rien du tout. Des morts il y en a en permanence... (en moyenne il y a un peu prs 157 000 dcs par jour dans le monde)
> Vu l'argent que a fait perdre  Boeing je pense qu'ils ont retenu la leon. L ils sont en train de revoir leur conception.
> 
> L il n'y aura plus d'histoire de logiciel qui force l'avion, mme en pilotage manuel,  piquer du nez pendant maximum 10 secondes pour reprendre de la vitesse. Les pilotes pouvaient empcher ce mcanisme en appuyant sur 2 boutons, mais ils n'taient pas tous au courant. Ceux qui taient au courant ont pu viter  l'avion de se planter.
> 
> Ce genre d'affaire augmente la scurit de tous les futurs avions de toutes les marques, aucun constructeur n'a envie de se retrouver dans la position de Boeing actuellement.
> Ds les offres de bases il y aura plus de capteurs, plus de voyants, plus de formation. La conception sera moins du bricolage, maintenant on sait que c'est une mauvaise ide que le logiciel fasse piquer du nez  l'avion sans trop prvenir.
> On apprend plus en faisant des erreurs, cette leon est universelle, car le monde entier entend parler de cette affaire.
> 
> Ces accidents c'est un peu de la faute  la FAA, elle aurait du se rendre compte que ce modle d'avion pouvait tre dangereux.


C'est cool de voir la valeur que tu donne  une vie humaine ! :')

On est d'accord que du point de vue de la socit ils s'en battent les couilles, c'est pas leur argent qui est en jeu et si les dirigeants ce font virer ils aurons leur parachute dore. Mais d'un point de vue humain ce n'est pas acceptable.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ne pas reconnatre que l'on a crit une connerie est affolant!


Vous tes intolrant.
Il faut accepter que des gens ne soient pas traumatis par quelque morts.
Si j'tais triste pour chaque mort, je serais dvast 157 000 fois par jour. En France en 2018 il y a eu 3 488 morts sur les routes. En France il y a prt de 10 000 suicides par an.

Au bout d'un moment il faut prendre du recul, je ne les connais pas les types donc je m'en fous. a ne sert  rien d'avoir de l'empathie pour plus de 7 milliards d'individus.
Je trouve a hypocrite quand le monde entier entre dans le trip "Pray For Paris" quand des terroristes tuent des gens en France, alors que quand une attaque fait plus de morts en Afghanistan on en parle pas, tout le monde s'en fout.
Est-ce que la vie d'un Franais vaut plus que la vie d'un Afghan ? Il ne me semble pas. Donc je choisis de m'en foutre pour tout le monde, parce que *ce n'est pas hypocrite*.

Les accidents a arrivent, ce genre d'affaire rappelle aux fabricants d'avions qu'il est ultra important de concevoir des avions scuriss.
Si Boeing conoit un nouvel avion from scratch c'est certains qu'il n'y aura pas de problme de voyant, de capteur, de moteur mal dimensionn.




> Mais d'un point de vue humain ce n'est pas acceptable.


Je ne suis pas dans le dlire humaniste.
Je ne connais pas les types, je ne vois pas pourquoi cette histoire me traumatiserait. Je n'ai pas  tre affect par tous les malheurs du monde.

----------


## Jipt

> Cela dmontre simplement que la socit dans laquelle on vit a perdu tout repre moral et qu'elle forme des personnes n'ayant plus aucun sens des ralits !


Tout  fait !
a fait des annes que je rabche que la vie humaine n'a aucune valeur. D'habitude je ne suis pas d'accord avec ryu mais sur ce coup-l il a raison (mme s'il s'exprime mal -- mais pour a il n'est pas le seul).




> Mais d'un point de vue humain ce n'est pas acceptable.


D'accord, donc on arrte immdiatement tout ce qui a, de prs ou de loin, un rapport avec la destruction d'individus ? On ne fabrique plus de pistolets, carabines, mitraillettes, etc., jusqu'aux bombes atomiques,  neutrons, etc., l'imagination de l'humanit n'ayant pas de limites  inventer des machins pour se pourrir la vie.

Tu vois l'impossibilit de ton discours ?

----------


## Edrixal

> Vous tes intolrant.
> Il faut accepter que des gens ne soient pas traumatis par quelque morts.
> Si j'tais triste pour chaque mort, je serais dvast 157 000 fois par jour. En France en 2018 il y a eu 3 488 morts sur les routes. En France il y a prt de 10 000 suicides par an.
> 
> Au bout d'un moment il faut prendre du recul, je ne les connais pas les types donc je m'en fous. a ne sert  rien d'avoir de l'empathie pour plus de 7 milliards d'individus.
> Je trouve a hypocrite quand le monde entier entre dans le trip "Pray For Paris" quand des terroristes tuent des gens en France, alors que quand une attaque fait plus de morts en Afghanistan on en parle pas, tout le monde s'en fout.
> Est-ce que la vie d'un Franais vaut plus que la vie d'un Afghan ? Il ne me semble pas. Donc je choisis de m'en foutre pour tout le monde, parce que *ce n'est pas hypocrite*.
> 
> Les accidents a arrivent, ce genre d'affaire rappelle aux fabricants d'avions qu'il est ultra important de concevoir des avions scuriss.
> ...


C'est pas une histoire d'hypocrisie... T'es vraiment  coter de la plaque :/
Compatir pour les morts ne veut pas dire tre triste, en deuil, traumatiser ou je ne sais pas quoi. Comprendre que des vies humaines ont t gcher parce que des mecs on prfrer ce faire du fric plutt que d'assurer leur scurit, c'est pas tre hypocrite pour les autres morts dans le monde. tre rvolter par ce genre de chose non plus.

D'ailleurs ce que tu appel accident n'en est pas un. Ils savaient que leur programme t dangereux, ils savaient que a risquer d'arriver. C'tait volontaire pour viter des frais.

Y'a rien d'hypocrite que de souhaitez que ceux qui tue des gens par avidit, par sadisme ou autre soit punis. Y'a rien d'hypocrite que souhaitez que les familles des victimes puissent obtenir justice.
Ce qui serait hypocrite c'est de tuer soit mme des innocents et d'tre choquer face  ceux qui tue des innocents. Mais ce n'est pas le cas ici.

T'a le droit de n'accorder aucune importance  la vie humaine. J'te plaint pour a d'ailleurs, mais c'est ton droit. Mais ne viens pas dire que les gens sont hypocrite parce qu'ils accorde de l'importance  la vie humaine...

----------


## Ryu2000

Enfin l ce n'est pas une histoire d'arme, c'est juste Boeing qui a mal estim le risque.
C'est dommage que des avions se soient crash  cause d'une mauvaise "conception" (c'tait plus du bricolage que de la conception, mais la FAA a dit que a passait).
Avec un tout petit peu plus de formation et de voyants les pilotes auraient pu viter le crash.
a fait bien chier Boeing, parce que c'est de sa faute si il y a eu des accidents. Boeing aurait du faire un peu moins d'conomie. Il devrait il y avoir plus de scurit et plus de formation, mme avec l'offre minimale.




> Mais ne viens pas dire que les gens sont hypocrite parce qu'ils accorde de l'importance  la vie humaine...


Une vie humaine vaut beaucoup moins que la vie d'un individu qui fait partie d'une espce en voie de disparition.
Il y a plus de 7 milliards d'humains, on en manque pas.

Tous les jours il y a des trains, des bus, des voitures qui se crachent, on en fait pas un foin  chaque fois.
On peut tre fch aprs Boeing parce qu'il a un peu fait de la merde, mais c'est ce que font les grosses entreprises...
Crashs des 737MAX : Boeing propose 130000 euros  chaque famille de victimes



> Les deux crashs avaient fait 346 victimes,  quelques mois d'intervalle. Le gant aronautique Boeing a propos ce lundi de verser 144 500 dollars d'indemnit (131 400 euros)  chaque famille de victimes des deux accidents de 737 MAX sur les compagnies Lion Air et Ethiopian Airlines.


En tout cas il va retenir la leon, parce que a lui cote cher cette histoire, a lui a donn une mauvaise image.

----------


## Edrixal

> ...


Si la vie n'a aucune valeur alors pourquoi rester en vie ?
Parce que si tu reste en vie c'est bien que tu souhaite le rester on est d'accord ?
Pourtant si tu estime n'avoir aucune valeur alors a ne te grerais pas si demain quelqu'un venais a te tuer?

----------


## Ryu2000

> a ne te grerais pas si demain quelqu'un venais a te tuer?


Celui qui est mort n'en a jamais rien  foutre, c'est surtout ceux qui restent qui souffrent, celui qui est mort est toujours bien, il ne souffrira plus jamais, il n'y a plus rien donc tout va bien  :;): 
Comme disait Gustave Parking "La mort c'est le meilleur moment de la vie; c'est pour cela qu'il est prfrable de le garder pour la fin".
Le suicide c'est la solution de facilit et ce n'est pas sympa pour les proches, par contre celui qui n'a pas de famille ni d'ami ne drangera personne en mourant.

En attendant vous avez toujours plus de chance de mourir en voiture qu'en avion.

Boeing ne pensait pas que ses avions allaient se crasher, pour eux c'tait safe, il n'y avait aucun problme. Si c'tait  refaire il n'y aurait pas de 737 Max.

----------


## Edrixal

> Celui qui est mort n'en a jamais rien  foutre, c'est surtout ceux qui restent qui souffrent, celui qui est mort est toujours bien, il ne souffrira plus jamais, il n'y a plus rien donc tout va bien 
> Comme disait Gustave Parking "La mort c'est le meilleur moment de la vie; c'est pour cela qu'il est prfrable de le garder pour la fin".
> Le suicide c'est la solution de facilit et ce n'est pas sympa pour les proches, par contre celui qui n'a pas de famille ni d'ami ne drangera personne en mourant.
> 
> En attendant vous avez toujours plus de chance de mourir en voiture qu'en avion.
> 
> Boeing ne pensait pas que ses avions allaient se crasher, pour eux c'tait safe, il n'y avait aucun problme. Si c'tait  refaire il n'y aurait pas de 737 Max.


J'te posais pas la question en tant que personne morte, mais en tant que personne vivante. Donc je te repose la question, si demain quelqu'un venais pour te tuer, tu te laisserais faire parce que t'a vie n'a aucune valeur, ou bien ferait tu tout ton possible pour rester en vie ?  :;): 

Boeing savait qu'il y avais des problmes sur leur avions et on continuer quand mme sur cette voie afin de maximiser leur profit. Si c'tait  refaire, il le referais si au final l'opration est rentable. Parce que oui, a leur cote aujourd'hui, ils on pas mal gagner grce  a avant. Sans compter que l'argent rcolter  l'poque a t r-investie et fructifier. Je doute que pour eux l'opration ne soit pas rentable.

----------


## Ryu2000

> si demain quelqu'un venais pour te tuer, tu te laisserais faire parce que t'a vie n'a aucune valeur, ou bien ferait tu tout ton possible pour rester en vie ?


Avec l'volution et la slection naturelle, normalement les individus sont censs se battre pour survivre.
Donc j'imagine que si quelqu'un essayait de me tuer en me prvenant, j'essaierais de lui casser la gueule, et aprs t'as un boost, t'es super heureux quand tu frles la mort, mais je ne sais pas a vient de quelle hormone...




> Boeing savait qu'il y avais des problmes sur leur avions et on continuer quand mme sur cette voie afin de maximiser leur profit.


Si Boeing avait su que a entranerait des krachs il ne l'aurait pas fait.
Il pensait que a n'arriverait jamais, ils se sont peut-tre dit que a avait 99,7% de chance de ne jamais se produire, ou quelque chose comme a.




> Si c'tait  refaire, il le referais si au final l'opration est rentable.


Bof, a a terni leur image pendant un moment, a va tre difficile de redonner confiance dans le 737 Max, a leur a cot cher.
C'tait vraiment pas rentable comme opration.

----------


## Edrixal

> Avec l'volution et la slection naturelle, normalement les individus sont censs se battre pour survivre.
> Donc j'imagine que si quelqu'un essayait de me tuer en me prvenant, j'essaierais de lui casser la gueule, et aprs t'as un boost, t'es super heureux quand tu frles la mort, mais je ne sais pas a vient de quelle hormone...


C'est pas un peut paradoxale de sauver quelque chose a laquelle tu ne tient pas ?  ::roll:: 
PS : L'hormone c'est l'adrnaline.




> Si Boeing avait su que a entranerait des krachs il ne l'aurait pas fait.
> Il pensait que a n'arriverait jamais, ils se sont peut-tre dit que a avait 99,7% de chance de ne jamais se produire, ou quelque chose comme a.
> 
> Bof, a a terni leur image pendant un moment, a va tre difficile de redonner confiance dans le 737 Max, a leur a cot cher.
> C'tait vraiment pas rentable comme opration.


Honntement ? Le 737 max c'est au bat mot quelques 190 milliards de recette (Estimation grosso modo  partir des prix catalogues et du nombre de vente).
L'argent rcuprer  t r-investie dans de nouveau projet,  servie  dvelopper leur technologie ect... Argent qu'ils n'aurais pas eu sans leur magouille ! Donc mme si aujourd'hui ils devaient rembourser la totalit de leur gains, ils serait gagnant.
Sauf qu'aujourd'hui les deux crach leur cote 10 milliards pour l'anne. Tu crois vraiment que sa leur fait mal ? Au vue de tout ce que sa leur  apporter en amont ?  ::roll:: 
Et faut pas oublier que ce qu'on appel cot, c'est surtout un manque  gagner. C'est pas de l'argent qu'ils perdent, c'est l'argent qu'ils ne reoivent pas !
Pire encore, une fois l'interdiction de vol lever, l'argent rentrera.
Bref, leur image  pris un coup ? Oui. Mais y'a que deux gros constructeur dans le monde. Les acheteurs s'en tamponne de la rputation de ses constructeurs, du moment que leur avions ne sont pas rputer pour crach tout les quatre matin et que leur prix sont plus bas que le concurrent a se vendra. Preuve en est Boeing  vendu le mois dernier 60 737 max. La seule chose qui fait chier Boeing c'est l'interdiction de vol de ses appareils qui empche la livraison des commandes pour l'instant.

En attendant ceux qui ont pris la dcisions de trafiquer les rsultats pour que leur avions soit autoriser  voler n'ont rien  craindre et continue d'amasser masse d'argent.

----------


## Ryu2000

> quelque chose a laquelle tu ne tient pas ?


Je n'ai pas dis que je souhaitais mourir, j'ai dis que je m'en foutais quand des gens que je ne connaissais pas mouraient.
 la limite quand ce sont des animaux a me touche beaucoup plus (il faut dire qu'il y en a beaucoup moins, donc quelque part ils ont plus de valeur).




> Sauf qu'aujourd'hui les deux crach leur cote 10 milliards pour l'anne.


C'est toujours mieux de les garder que de les perdre.

----------


## Edrixal

> Je n'ai pas dis que je souhaitais mourir, j'ai dis que je m'en foutais quand des gens que je ne connaissais pas mouraient.
>  la limite quand ce sont des animaux a me touche beaucoup plus (il faut dire qu'il y en a beaucoup moins, donc quelque part ils ont plus de valeur).


Ok, donc ta vie t'es prcieuse, celle de t'es proches aussi, mais pas celle des personnes que tu ne connais pas. Donc ce n'est pas la vie humaine qui n'a aucune valeur, seulement ceux que tu ne connais pas. 
Donc toute personne qui  des proches est prcieuse pour quelqu'un et  donc de la valeur. De l tu ne peut pas simplement dire "C'est juste un mort de plus !". Pour quelqu'un quelque part c'est une perte norme.
C'est l que ton discours deviens indcent.

Au passage, les animaux sont plus nombreux sur terre que les humains. Y'a mme certaine espce animale qui dpasse (et de loin) le nombre d'tre humain sur terre...




> C'est toujours mieux de les garder que de les perdre.


Jamais dit le contraire. C'est toi qui pense que Boeing  faire une mauvaise affaire et qu'ils s'en mordent les doigts. Alors que pour eux les consquences sont minime.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour quelqu'un quelque part c'est une perte norme.


Sur terre il y a des enfants qui se font violer et tuer  l'ge de 3 ans.
Il y a des enfants drogus et prostitus qui ont 6 ans.
Donc  ct de a, perdre un parent ou un pote dans un crash c'est rien du tout.
Quand tu prends conscience du pire de l'humanit, il y a moyen de relativiser plein de choses.
Il y a des gens qui sont plus  plaindre que les familles de ceux qui sont mort dans l'avion, en plus elles vont toucher beaucoup d'argent, pour alors a ne remplace pas l'tre cher, mais il y a des milliers d'orphelins qui ne touchent rien.

En Europe il y a des enfants de migrants qui se font capturer par des rseaux pdophiles, ces enfants vont potentiellement se faire violer par un paquet de monde et ils se feront torturer  mort, c'est encore pire que l'le aux esclaves sexuelles d'Epstein.

Bref, je comprend que les gens qui ont perdu un tre cher soient dvast, mais a ne me concerne pas du tout, je ne les connais pas, je ne vais pas tre triste pour eux.




> Au passage, les animaux sont plus nombreux sur terre que les humains.


En effet ma phrase tait mal tourne, parce qu'on peut compter les moustiques, les fourmis et plein d'autres trucs qui sont plus nombreux que les humains.
J'avais en tte des animaux relativement rare. (des tigres, des pandas, des requins)
Il y a des espces trs utile comme les abeilles et les requins et il y a des espces qui ne servent  rien comme l'humain par exemple.
Quand l'humain aura disparu de la terre, elle se portera beaucoup mieux  :8-): . L'humanit est une forme de cancer pour la terre.




> Alors que pour eux les consquences sont minime.


a m'tonnerait qu'ils le prennent si bien que a...
Des milliards et des milliards de perte, une image abme, ce n'est quand mme pas la fte.
Aprs ouais ce n'est pas la fin du monde, Boeing va rebondir (il y a un jeu de mot), ils vont vendre plein d'avions, et de matriel spatiale.

----------


## Edrixal

> Sur terre il y a des enfants qui se font violer et tuer  l'ge de 3 ans.
> Il y a des enfants drogus et prostitus qui ont 6 ans.
> Donc  ct de a, perdre un parent ou un pote dans un crash c'est rien du tout.
> Quand tu prends conscience du pire de l'humanit, il y a moyen de relativiser plein de choses.
> Il y a des gens qui sont plus  plaindre que les familles de ceux qui sont mort dans l'avion, en plus elles vont toucher beaucoup d'argent, pour alors a ne remplace pas l'tre cher, mais il y a des milliers d'orphelins qui ne touchent rien.
> 
> En Europe il y a des enfants de migrants qui se font capturer par des rseaux pdophiles, ces enfants vont potentiellement se faire violer par un paquet de monde et ils se feront torturer  mort, c'est encore pire que l'le aux esclaves sexuelles d'Epstein.
> 
> Bref, je comprend que les gens qui ont perdu un tre cher soient dvast, mais a ne me concerne pas du tout, je ne les connais pas, je ne vais pas tre triste pour eux.


Haaa... La fameuse chelle dans la souffrance. Tu trouvera toujours pire ailleurs. Du coup y'a jamais rien de grave ! Comme a plus besoin d'avoir de morale, t'a tous les droits !
C'est comme a qu'on en arrive  des rflexion type "Ouai j'ai jeter mon papier par terre, et alors ? Y'en  qui font pire, c'est pas grave !". J'imagine bien la justice tre rendu comme a tient "Ouai bon il  viol et tuer votre fille, mais bon rendez vous compte y'a pire ! Alors bon... Faut arrter de chial, ce mec est pas si terrible, allez librer le !"...

Sauf que y'a pas dchelle dans la souffrance. Tu calmera pas une souffrance en disant "regarde  coter c'est pire !". De mme que tu rglera aucun problme de cette manire l. Et l'humanit ne risque pas de s'amliorer en agissant comme a non plus... Si t'es pas capable de faire preuve d'empathie, t'a toute ta place dans ce type de socit. Ou en tant que tueur  gage... 




> En effet ma phrase tait mal tourne, parce qu'on peut compter les moustiques, les fourmis et plein d'autres trucs qui sont plus nombreux que les humains.
> J'avais en tte des animaux relativement rare. (des tigres, des pandas, des requins)
> Il y a des espces trs utile comme les abeilles et les requins et il y a des espces qui ne servent  rien comme l'humain par exemple.
> Quand l'humain aura disparu de la terre, elle se portera beaucoup mieux . L'humanit est une forme de cancer pour la terre.


Ouai c'est ta vision des choses... Mais encore une fois si t'es un cancer t'a la possibilit de t'auto dtruire, histoire d'arrter de faire le mal. Je cherche pas  te pousser au suicide qu'on soit clair, mais faudra m'expliquer comment on peut ce voir comme la pire chose au monde et souhaitez continuer...




> a m'tonnerait qu'ils le prennent si bien que a...
> Des milliards et des milliards de perte, une image abme, ce n'est quand mme pas la fte.
> Aprs ouais ce n'est pas la fin du monde, Boeing va rebondir (il y a un jeu de mot), ils vont vendre plein d'avions, et de matriel spatiale.


Ses milliards sont une gouttes d'eau pour eux... Sur l'anne 2019 oui, a va faire beaucoup, mais lisse a depuis le dbut de la commercialisation du 737, c'est strictement rien. Pire encore si on regarde au niveau des investissements, ils sont largement bnficiaire. Surtout qu'ils continue encore  en vendre. Leur image n'a aucune importance je l'ai dj dit... Alors les consquences...

----------


## abgech

Ru2000,

Tu me semble un adepte de Plangloss et Candide, qui, quelles soient les catastrophes disaient : "Tout est pour le mieux dans le meilleur des mondes possibles".

Mais, rappelle-toi la btise et la stupidit des personnages sus-mentionns.

----------


## Altau

L'article est trs discret sur le rle majeur de la FAA dont la collusion avec Boeing est dmontre. La FAA a sous-trait  Boeing le soin de valider la conformit de cet avion dvelopp  la hte pour ne pas se faire distancer par airbus avec le A321Neo. Les deux entits sont galement coupables d'avoir privilgi le profit  la scurit. Le systme est bien pourri jusqu' l'os.

----------


## labiloute

> L'article est trs discret sur le rle majeur de la FAA dont la collusion avec Boeing est dmontre. La FAA a sous-trait  Boeing le soin de valider la conformit de cet avion dvelopp  la hte pour ne pas se faire distancer par airbus avec le A321Neo. Les deux entits sont galement coupables d'avoir privilgi le profit  la scurit. Le systme est bien pourri jusqu' l'os.


Je propose un vote :

Quelle est la probabilit que le 737 Max revole un jour en Europe ?

1 ) Fin Mars 2020 ? car Too Big To Fail ... 

2) Fin Juin 2020 ?

3) Fin dcembre 2020 ?

4) Never 

Argumenter vos hypothses SVP

 :8O:

----------


## labiloute

> Je propose un vote :
> 
> Quelle est la probabilit que le 737 Max revole un jour en Europe ?
> 
> 1 ) Fin Mars 2020 ? car Too Big To Fail ... 
> 
> 2) Fin Juin 2020 ?
> 
> 3) Fin dcembre 2020 ?
> ...



Illustration de lappt du gain  court terme

----------


## Stphane le calme

*L'actuel PDG de Boeing, Dennis Muilenburg, dmissionne avec prise d'effet immdiate*
*suite aux catastrophes lies au systme anti-dcrochage MCAS cette anne * 

Depuis mars, les avions Boeing 737 Max sont clous au sol dans le monde entier  cause du crash du 737 Max de la compagnie indonsienne Lion Air survenu le 29 octobre 2018 et de celui de la compagnie Ethiopian Airlines survenu le 10 mars 2019 et qui ont fait un total de 346 morts. Dans les deux cas, le logiciel du 737 Max avait t point du doigt. Au-del des pertes financires occasionnes par linterdiction de vol de ces appareils, le constructeur amricain joue galement sa rputation dans cette affaire qui pourrait faire remettre en cause la scurit des aronefs sortant des usines de la firme. Pour sortir de cette tournante dans laquelle Boeing est plonge depuis des mois, les dirigeants de lentreprise nont de cesse denchaner les runions, communiqus de presse et solutions techniques pour regagner la confiance des rgulateurs pour  nouveau avoir lautorisation de faire dcoller ses Boeing 737 Max.

Aprs avoir manqu de convaincre les rgulateurs provenant de divers pays du monde entier lors de la runion organise en mai dernier, Boeing a propos des mises  jour pour amliorer le systme de commandes de vol du 737 Max. Conu spcialement pour le MAX, aux moteurs plus lourds que ceux de la gnration prcdente de 737, le systme anti-dcrochage MCAS tait cens empcher l'avion de partir en piqu, notamment en cas de perte de vitesse. Le systme s'est activ automatiquement dans les deux catastrophes aprs avoir reu des informations errones indiquant que l'avion tait en dcrochage. Les pilotes ne connaissaient pas l'existence de ce systme puisqu'il n'tait pas dans les manuels de vol.

Aprs avoir sorti un correctif pour MCAS qui a t incrimin dans les deux accidents, dautres problmes ont fait surface, ce qui a contribu  rallonger le temps dinterdiction de vol de lappareil. En outre, mme les tests raliss avec le correctif du systme MCAS qui a t dploy se sont montrs trs dcevants.  ces problmes, il faut ajouter galement que lorganisme europen de rglementation de laviation a dress une liste dtaille de cinq exigences majeures auxquelles lavionneur amricain doit rpondre avant de permettre la remise en service du 737 Max, a rapport Bloomberg en citant des personnes au courant de laffaire.

C'est dans ce contexte que le patron excutif de Boeing, Dennis Muilenburg, en difficult depuis des mois en raison de la crise du 737 MAX, a dmissionn. Les fonctions de Muilenburg avaient dj t rduites en octobre. Celui-ci avait en effet perdu son titre de prsident du conseil dadministration au profit de David Calhoun, un directeur indpendant.  


*L'actuel PDG de Boeing, Dennis Muilenburg, dmissionne, avec prise d'effet immdiate* 
L'avionneur amricain a accept sa dmission, estimant quun changement  la direction est indispensable pour restaurer la confiance dans le groupe, car elle s'efforce de rtablir les relations avec les autorits de rglementation, les clients et toutes les autres parties prenantes. 

Dans un communiqu, Boeing prcise que le directeur financier de l'entreprise, Greg Smith, exercera les fonctions de DG par intrim, durant cette brve priode de transition. Il sera ensuite remplac par David L. Calhoun, actuel prsident,  compter du 13 janvier prochain, date  laquelle ce dernier cumulera les postes de prsident et directeur gnral. De plus, Lawrence W. Kellner, membre du conseil, deviendra immdiatement prsident non excutif du conseil.

L'avionneur assure que, sous la nouvelle direction de la socit, Boeing fonctionnera avec un engagement renouvel de transparence totale, y compris une communication efficace et proactive avec la FAA, d'autres rgulateurs mondiaux et ses clients.

 Au nom de l'ensemble du conseil d'administration, je suis heureuse que Dave ait accept de diriger Boeing  ce stade critique , a dclar Kellner. Elle a ajout*:  Dave possde une exprience approfondie de l'industrie et un historique avr de leadership solide, et il reconnat les dfis auxquels nous devons faire face. Le Conseil d'administration et moi-mme sommes impatients de travailler avec lui et le reste de l'quipe Boeing pour faire en sorte qu'aujourd'hui marque une nouvelle voie  suivre pour notre entreprise .

Calhoun a dclar :  Je crois fermement en l'avenir de Boeing et du 737 MAX. Je suis honor de diriger cette grande entreprise et les 150 000 employs dvous qui travaillent dur pour crer l'avenir de l'aviation .

La dcision de l'avionneur semble avoir t accueillie favorablement par les marchs financiers : en dbut de sance, l'action Boeing prenait plus de 3,5 %,  un peu plus de 335 dollars. En mars dernier, peu avant la catastrophe d'Ethiopian Airlines, la valeur de l'action tournait autour de 430 dollars, soit une perte d'environ 20 % en un peu moins de 10 mois.




Pour Calhoun, la premire preuve sera de conclure le scandale du 737 Max, une tche qui s'annonce complexe. Le groupe a annonc la semaine dernire la suspension, ds le mois prochain, de la production de son appareil vedette. Une dcision qui fait cho aux dernires annonces de la FAA, qui a prvenu que le modle ne serait probablement pas autoris  voler  nouveau avant le premier trimestre 2020. Jusquici, Boeing esprait obtenir le feu vert plus tt, avant la fin de lanne 2019. 

Jusqu prsent, Dennis Muilenburg stait refus  dmissionner, affirmant quil tait de son devoir de surmonter la crise. Mais neuf mois aprs linterdiction de vol, les autorits de scurit arienne nont toujours pas donn leur feu vert  la remise en service de lappareil. La semaine dernire, le groupe a d se rsigner  arrter la production du MAX  partir de janvier, faute de savoir quand les livraisons pourraient reprendre.  

Source : Boeing

----------


## labiloute

Merci Stphane pour cet article.

Ce qui me trouble est la phrase de l'article : _" En outre, mme les tests raliss avec le correctif du systme MCAS qui a t dploy se sont montrs trs dcevants"_

Quelqu'un en sait il plus, sur ces correctifs du MCAS  ?

Merci

----------


## el_slapper

Les correctifs sont purement logiciels, semble-t-il. Pas de changement de GUI(pour viter les incomprhensions des pilotes de Lion Air et de Ethiopian). Un peu plus haut dans la discussion, quelqu'un avait post un lien canadien qui parlait aussi de soucis sur le vrin de la gouverne de profondeur - conu en 1967 avec les norme de l'poque, pour un avion de 120 places, alors que les MAX peuvent monter jusqu' 200 places(180 pour la variante MAX8 implique dans les deux accidents).

----------


## AndMax

> Quelqu'un en sait il plus, sur ces correctifs du MCAS  ?


Le MCAS est dj une correction pour un problme arodynamique: le fait de mettre des moteurs plus gros sur le 737 MAX sans faire un train datterrissage beaucoup plus haut a conduit le constructeur  mettre les moteurs plus en avant, ce qui change le comportement naturel de l'avion par rapport au 737 NG ou aux modles prcdents. Par exemple lorsque le pilote demande plus de puissance aux moteurs, a fait lever le nez de l'avion, le centre de pousse ayant t dplac. Comportement diffrent = nouvelle certification requise pour les pilotes (ce qui n'est pas trs "vendeur" pour les compagnies ariennes), ou alors, comme l'a fait Boeing, ajout d'une surcouche logicielle pour tenter de redonner au 737 MAX le comportement en vol du 737 NG. L'ennui, c'est qu'ajouter de la complexit sur un logiciel n'ira pas dans le sens de le scurit, et que le logiciel n'est pas seul, il a besoin de capteurs et de sondes qui prsentent aussi des risques.

Bref, je ne connais pas les dtails sur les correctifs de la correction, mais je crois que c'est plus la conception initiale et la politique de l'entreprise en matire de documentation, information, essais et certifications qui "doivent" (le mot est faible), et qu'un patch logiciel ne pourra pas rsoudre tout cela.

----------


## web bea

> Pour sortir de cette *tournante* dans laquelle Boeing est plonge depuis des mois(...)

----------


## labiloute

Ils sont graves ces ricains

Pas un brin de jeux mais la ils ont dfinitivement perdu la partie... Game  ::calim2::  !

----------


## ManPaq

Tandis que l'A320neo se vend comme des petits pains, Safran qui mange aux deux rteliers va s'en sortir  bon compte et les fournisseurs (franais en particulier: Lisi, Latcore, St Gobain... et Thales qui s'occupe de l'entertainment!) vont privilgier Airbus (maintenant) et viter les petits retards. A(h)rospaciale ton petit monde impitoyable... :8O:

----------


## plegat

> les fournisseurs (franais en particulier: Lisi, Latcore, St Gobain... et Thales qui s'occupe de l'entertainment!) vont privilgier Airbus (maintenant) et viter les petits retards. A(h)rospaciale ton petit monde impitoyable...


Deux choses:
ce ne sont pas les fournisseurs qui privilgient leur client, c'est le client qui slectionne ses fournisseurs. Les contrats du NEO, comme ceux du MAX, sont signs depuis longtemps, ceux qui fournissent le MAX ne peuvent pas se retourner sur le NEO.Privilgier un client dans un march aussi concurrentiel et volatile, c'est risquer le dpt de bilan ds que le client en question a un souci (exemple Airbus avec le retard de l'A380, Boeing avec le retard du 787 ou les problmes du 737 max). Donc on diversifie son portefeuille clients pour minimiser les risques de baisse de charge catastrophique (quand l'entreprise a la taille qui va bien pour pouvoir le faire).

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Des employs de Boeing se sont moqus de la FAA dans des messages internes avant les catastrophes du 737 Max,*
*Daprs les rcents documents publis par lavionneur*

Les avions 737 Max de Boeing demeurent clous au sol depuis mars derniers, et les rvlations sur les faits et pratiques chez lavionneur amricain continuent de faire la une des mdias. Les dernires rvlations risquent de garder les 737 Max, dont Boeing a suspendu la production ce mois, encore longtemps au sol. En effet,  les derniers documents publis par Boeing, dans le cadre des enqutes sur lavion  lorigine de deux accidents mortels, brossent un sombre tableau des ractions des employs face aux tentatives de Boeing de rduire le nombre de sances de formation en simulateur requis par la FAA pour certifier les pilotes de 737 Max, a rapport le site Web du rseau de radiodiffusion NPR.

Les messages censurs, rapports  lorigine par The New York Times, sont accessibles en ligne. Ils sont composs des courriels et des communications internes de Boeing. Dans un message, les employs se sont moqus de la FAA et se sont vants d'avoir obtenu l'approbation des organismes de rglementation pour les jets sans exiger beaucoup de formation supplmentaire des pilotes. Dans un autre document, un employ sest moqu de ses collgues qui ont particip au dveloppement du 737 Max, disant que  cet avion est conu par des clowns qui,  leur tour, sont superviss par des singes .


Ces messages proviennent de documents que Boeing a envoys au Congrs en dcembre. Des copies ont galement t fournies au Comit snatorial du commerce, des sciences et de la technologie et au Comit de la Chambre des reprsentants sur les transports et l'infrastructure. Ils montrent comment Boeing a essay de rduire le nombre de sances de formation en simulateur requise par la FAA pour certifier les pilotes de 737 Max. les efforts de lavionneur ont finalement laiss les pilotes sans prparation pour faire face  la faille fatale qui a fait s'craser deux 737 Max des compagnies Ethiopian Airlines et Lion Air de lIndonsie en cinq mois, tuant 346 personnes.

Dans un communiqu de presse publie par la compagnie jeudi, la compagnie a qualifi de   compltement inacceptables  les messages de ses employs.  Ces communications contiennent un langage provocateur et, dans certains cas, soulvent des questions sur les interactions de Boeing avec la FAA dans le cadre du processus de qualification des simulateurs , a dit Boeing.  Ces communications ne refltent pas la socit que nous sommes et devons tre, et elles sont tout  fait inacceptables. Cela dit, nous restons confiants dans le processus rglementaire de qualification de ces simulateurs , a-t-il ajout.

Certains des messages les plus inquitants concernent des discussions sur des problmes avec les simulateurs de vol Max de la compagnie, dans lesquelles les employs de la compagnie suggrent qu'ils ont induit en erreur les rgulateurs sur des problmes potentiels avec le Max. Un employ a dclar dans un message en 2018, en faisant rfrence  un change d'informations avec la FAA, que  Je n'ai toujours pas t pardonn par Dieu pour la dissimulation que j'ai faite l'anne dernire .

Un autre change accablant met en vident la gravit des problmes qui sont apparus au cours du dveloppement des avions de ligne et remet en question la scurit du 737 Max bien avant que l'avion ne soit autoris  transporter des passagers. Un employ a interrog ses collgues en disant  Mettriez-vous votre famille sur un avion form sur simulateur Max ? Je ne le ferais pas .  Non , a rpondu un autre employ.


Toutefois, dans un communiqu, la FAA a dclar :  La FAA a examin les documents les plus rcents relatifs au 737 MAX soumis par Boeing afin d'identifier toute implication en matire de scurit .  Nos experts ont dtermin que rien dans la prsentation ne faisait tat de risques pour la scurit qui n'avaient pas dj t identifis dans le cadre de l'examen en cours des modifications proposes sur l'avion , a ajout lagence fdrale.

* Les excuses de Boeing ne sont pas suffisantes aprs ces e-mails tonnants et pouvantables *

 Nous regrettons le contenu de ces communications et nous nous excusons auprs de la FAA, du Congrs, de nos clients transporteurs ariens et du public voyageur, pour cela. Nous avons apport des changements importants en tant que socit pour amliorer nos processus, nos organisations et notre culture en matire de scurit , a dclar Boeing dans son communiqu de presse.

Un responsable de Boeing a galement dclar que les communications ont t rdiges par un petit nombre d'employs, principalement des pilotes techniques de Boeing et du personnel impliqu dans le dveloppement et la qualification des simulateurs de Boeing 737 Max. Le langage utilis et les sentiments exprims dans ces communications  ne sont pas conformes aux valeurs de Boeing, et la compagnie prend les mesures appropries en consquence , a dit Boeing dans sa dclaration.

Dans un communiqu, le reprsentant dmocrate Peter DeFazio, qui prside la commission des transports et de l'infrastructure de la Chambre des reprsentants , a qualifi les documents en leur disposition d'  incroyablement accablants , en ajoutant qu ils brossent un tableau profondment troublant des mesures que Boeing tait apparemment prt  prendre pour chapper  l'examen des rgulateurs, des quipages et du public voyageur, alors mme que ses propres employs sonnaient l'alarme en interne .

 Les excuses de Boeing ne sont pas suffisantes aprs ces e-mails tonnants et pouvantables , a dclar le snateur Richard Blumenthal, dans un tweet.  L'action et la responsabilit sont attendues depuis longtemps , a-t-il ajout.


Le 737 Max a t dvelopp particulirement en urgence, en rponse au lancement de l'A320neo du concurrent europen Airbus, qui tait considrablement plus conome en carburant que le Boeing 737 NG. Boeing a mis le 737 Max en service prcipitamment, sans que les pilotes aient t correctement forms ni mme sensibiliss  un logiciel qui a t  lorigine des deux crashs, sous prtexte que le 737 Max est juste une mise jour du 737 NG.

*Les documents illustrent la force avec laquelle Boeing a impos ses ides aux employs et  ses clients*

Dans un courriel de 2017, le pilote technique en chef du programme 737, dont le nom na pas t rvl a dclar :  Je tiens  souligner l'importance de maintenir fermement qu'il n'y aura aucun type de formation sur simulateur ncessaire pour passer de NG  MAX .  Nous serons face  face avec tout rgulateur qui tentera d'en faire une exigence . Lorsquun client voulait une formation interne, cet employ a crit que la formation supplmentaire  devrait tre limite .

Dans une autre srie de courriels de juin 2017 entre le pilote technique en chef et une compagnie arienne non divulgue, Boeing a t agressif dans sa tentative de limiter la quantit de travail de simulation.  Il n'y a absolument aucune raison d'exiger de vos pilotes qu'ils aient besoin d'un simulateur MAX pour commencer  piloter le MAX , a crit le pilote technique en chef.  Boeing ne comprend pas ce qu'une session de 3 heures de simulateur peut apporter , a-t-il ajout.

Lorsque la compagnie arienne interlocutrice du pilote technique en chef a fini par cder, ce dernier a envoy un courriel  un autre employ de Boeing dont le nom n'a pas t dvoil et en lui disant  On dirait que mon tour d'esprit Jedi a encore fonctionn ! Ce ne sont pas les drodes que vous cherchez... 

Bien que les efforts de Boeing pour rduire la quantit de formation par simulation aient finalement t couronns de succs, tous les employs n'taient pas d'accord avec l'ide. Dans une autre discussion de mars 2018, un employ a crit :  Je ne sais pas si je reviendrai en avril compte tenu de cela - je ne mens pas  la FAA. Je laisserai cela  des gens qui n'ont aucune intgrit .

Boeing qui fait ses meilleurs efforts pour faire dcoller son 737 Max depuis des mois, plonge de nouveau avec ces rcents documents qui montrent le passage en force de lavionneur pour faire voler son avion de ligne. Dans sa dclaration de jeudi, Boeing a quil tait favorable  de nouveaux examens.  Nous accueillons favorablement, et soutiendrons pleinement, tout examen supplmentaire que la FAA juge appropri en rapport avec ces questions, ainsi que l'implication continue des comits du Congrs concerns par ces questions .

Sources : Documents soumis (1, 2 & 3)

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des messages des employs ?
 ::fleche::  Selon vous, quest-ce qui va se passer pour le 737 Max, dont la production avait dj t suspendue ce mois ?

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  Boeing pourrait suspendre la production du 737 Max, en raison des rpercussions conomiques de la crise qui dure depuis 5 mois
 ::fleche::  Le correctif logiciel de Boeing pour le problme du 737 MAX submerge l'ordinateur de bord de l'avion, selon les pilotes de la FAA
 ::fleche::  Les crans de cockpit des Boeing 737 NG deviennent vierges lors de tentatives d'atterrissage sur des pistes spcifiques, aux USA, en Colombie et en Guyana
 ::fleche::  La FAA aurait assoupli le processus d'approbation du logiciel MCAS du Boeing 737 Max en 2017, selon les rsultats d'une enqute

----------


## rawsrc

> cet avion est conu par des clowns qui,  leur tour, sont superviss par des singes


Euh... Je ne voudrais pas la ramener mais a ne s'applique pas forcment qu'aux avions...  ::ptdr:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## _informix_

De la qualit  l'amricaine ...

----------


## marsupial

Leur arrogance cote cher en vie humaine. Sinon, les messages trahissent une belle ambiance dans l'entreprise. En comparaison, Google passe pour un saint.  ::roll:: 

Boeing 737 MAX : le sous-traitant Spirit AeroSystems licencie prs de 16 % de ses salaris

----------


## gabriel21

> Euh... Je ne voudrais pas la ramener mais a ne s'applique pas forcment qu'aux avions...


Je vais garder la phrase de cet employ qui a dj d tre vir vu que cela montre la culpabilit de la direction, mme s'ils vont trouver un pilote technique  jecter  leur place...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le 737 Max a t dvelopp particulirement en urgence, en rponse au lancement de l'A320neo du concurrent europen Airbus, qui tait considrablement plus conome en carburant que le Boeing 737 NG. Boeing a mis le 737 Max en service prcipitamment, sans que les pilotes aient t correctement forms ni mme sensibiliss  un logiciel qui a t  lorigine des deux crashs, sous prtexte que le 737 Max est juste une mise jour du 737 NG.


La concurrence faisait mieux donc Boeing a vite bricol un truc, puis la FAA l'a certifi.
Normalement Boeing devrait retenir la leon, c'est une mauvaise ide de changer le moteur  l'arrache, de bricoler le logiciel et ne pas former les pilotes.

Airbus est en difficult il ne peut pas suivre le rythme :
Airbus, affect par des difficults de production, baisse ses prvisions de livraisons



> Le constructeur compte en effet livrer  autour de 860 avions commerciaux  en 2019, alors qu'il tablait auparavant sur  880  890  livraisons cette anne. Sur les neuf premiers mois de l'anne, Airbus a certes augment la cadence de production de ses appareils (571 livraisons contre 503 l'an pass  la mme priode). Mais le constructeur europen rencontre toujours des difficults sur les lignes de production de l'A321 ACF  Hambourg, l'appareil  tant affect depuis deux ans par des retards de production .  Nous concentrons nos efforts sur la monte en cadence de l'A320neo et l'amlioration du flux industriel, tout en grant en particulier la complexit de l'A321 ACF , souligne dans un communiqu Guillaume Faury, patron du groupe.


Taxes aux USA: Airbus voit un lien avec les difficults de Boeing

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Dans un communiqu de presse publie par la compagnie jeudi, la compagnie a qualifi de   compltement inacceptables  les messages de ses employs.  Ces communications contiennent un langage provocateur et, dans certains cas, soulvent des questions sur les interactions de Boeing avec la FAA dans le cadre du processus de qualification des simulateurs , a dit Boeing.  Ces communications ne refltent pas la socit que nous sommes et devons tre, et elles sont tout  fait inacceptables. Cela dit, nous restons confiants dans le processus rglementaire de qualification de ces simulateurs , a-t-il ajout.(.../...)


Ces gens l disaient la vrit, mais ils l'ont fait de manire non polie, alors c'est inacceptable..... on voit l le genre de raction typique de toute structure toxique : au lieu de chercher  rsoudre les problmes, elle veut des coupables, et taper dessus plutt que de se poser des questions sur les vraies causes des soucis.

Autre exemple : la hirarchie Iranienne qui a promis de "punir les coupables" aprs le tir qui a dzingu un Boeing(un 737NG, donc un vrai avion) par erreur : aucune remise en question sur le matriel utilis ou la formation de l'oprateur(les systmes de DCA taient-ils  jour sur l'identification des cibles? Si oui, l'oprateur tait-il correctement form? Si oui, sa hirarchie a-t-elle paniqu et ordonn un tir contre toute vidence?)

Dans les deux cas, le grand chef cherche juste  se couvrir, et en aucun cas  rgler les problmes qu'il est pay(et bien pay) pour rsoudre. C'est a qui transparat dans ces crits. Ces mecs l ne savent que gueuler et accuser les autres. En aucun cas ils ne savent prendre des mesures pour amliorer ce qui se passe en interne. C'est le message (involontaire) sous-jacent des communications des uns et des autres

----------


## Altau

> ... au lieu de chercher  rsoudre les problmes, elle veut des coupables, et taper dessus plutt que de se poser des questions sur les vraies causes des soucis...


Tout le monde, dont Boeing, connat les questions et les rponses : c'est la valeur de l'action de Boeing mise  mal par le dfaut de concurrence face  Airbus qui les a conduit  lancer ce projet 737MAX  la va-vite et  subvertir la FAA. De plus en plus, le poids des actionnaires, le profit sont la B-A BA de la gestion au dtriment de tout le reste. Mais c'est vrai qu'ils auraient pu un peu mieux rflchir aux consquences possibles de ce comportement qui finit, un jour ou l'autre, par faire boomerang. La recherche du profit maximal priv est la plaie de nos socits.

----------


## Ryu2000

Boeing n'a pas de chance en ce moment :
tats-Unis: un Boeing dverse son carburant sur une cole primaire, 26 personnes touches dont 17 enfants



> "Ces procdures exigent que le carburant soit largu au-dessus de zones inhabites bien identifies, gnralement  des altitudes leves de sorte que le carburant se vaporise et se disperse avant de toucher le sol", souligne l'agence.

----------


## Adrienno01

> *Elles navaient pas achet les DLC : les dispositifs de scurit vendus en option par Boeing*
> *Qui auraient permis d'viter le crash des Boeing 737 MAX*
> 
> Les causes des catastrophes ariennes survenues le 29 octobre 2018 en Indonsie et le 10 mars 2019 en thiopie ne sont pas encore lucides. La premire a frapp la compagnie indonsienne Lion Air et lautre Ethipian Airlines. Chacune de ces tragdies sest solde par le crash dun Boeing 737 MAX et la mort de tous les passagers et membres dquipages. Les deux appareils ont eu une trajectoire erratique et prsent des dfaillances des systmes mesurant la vitesse. Les enquteurs examinent  lheure actuelle le systme informatique embarqu de ces aronefs, suggrant quune dfaillance de ce dernier pourrait tre  lorigine de ces accidents.
> 
> Pice jointe 460097
> Le New York Times (NYT) a rcemment rvl que deux dispositifs de scurit cruciaux, un indicateur numrique dangle dattaque qui affiche les donnes releves par les capteurs dangle dattaque et un indicateur lumineux qui avertit les pilotes quand deux capteurs dangle dattaque fournissent des lectures diffrentes, manquaient  bord des deux Boeing 737 MAX disparus parce que Boeing les proposait en option.
> 
> Lenqute prliminaire sur le crash de lavion de la compagnie indonsienne a permis de mettre en lumire un dysfonctionnement du systme de stabilisation en vol destin  viter un dcrochage de lavion, le MCAS (Maneuvering Characteristics Augmentation System). Le MCAS peut mettre lavion en  piqu  lorsquil dcroche afin de lui permettre de regagner de la vitesse. Ce systme de surveillance et de contrle se sert de capteurs dangle dattaque pour dterminer si lavion est sur le point datteindre cette condition de dcrochage et corriger sa trajectoire. Son dysfonctionnement peut,  linverse, causer le dcrochage et le crash dun avion.
> ...


J'ai quelques ides  proposer si possible?

----------


## el_slapper

> Tout le monde, dont Boeing, connat les questions et les rponses : c'est la valeur de l'action de Boeing mise  mal par le dfaut de concurrence face  Airbus qui les a conduit  lancer ce projet 737MAX  la va-vite et  subvertir la FAA. De plus en plus, le poids des actionnaires, le profit sont la B-A BA de la gestion au dtriment de tout le reste. Mais c'est vrai qu'ils auraient pu un peu mieux rflchir aux consquences possibles de ce comportement qui finit, un jour ou l'autre, par faire boomerang. La recherche du profit maximal priv est la plaie de nos socits.


Je formulerais  autrement : la recherche de profit maximal _ court terme_ est un poison...y compris pour les profits  long terme. (mais on est globalement d'accord, hein, je chipote)

----------


## Olivier Famien

*Boeing dcouvre un nouveau problme logiciel sur le 737 Max*
*dont la remise en service pourrait tre encore retarde aprs plusieurs mois clou au sol*

Depuis le 13 mars 2019, les avions de type 737 Max de lavionneur Boeing sont clous au sol. Et pour cause, ces appareils ont t impliqus dans deux crashs qui ont cot la vie  346 personnes. Proccup  trouver une solution afin de faire redcoller ces appareils, Boeing vient  nouveau de rencontrer une difficult qui pourrait lloigner de son objectif de refaire voler assez tt son avion le plus vendu. Vendredi dernier, le fabricant amricain daronefs a publi un communiqu dans lequel il a alert la Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) ainsi que ses clients sur un problme logiciel qui a t identifi dans le 737 Max.

Alors que Boeing sest bien gard de donner des dtails sur la nature du problme, une personne parlant sous le couvert de lanonymat a dclar que le problme concerne un logiciel qui vrifie si les moniteurs de suivi des systmes cls de lavion fonctionnent correctement. La vrification du moniteur est cense se produire automatiquement lorsque lavion ou le systme est mis sous tension. Mais lors dun rcent examen, lun des moniteurs na pas dmarr correctement.

Le problme logiciel sest produit alors que les ingnieurs chargeaient des logiciels mis  jour  y compris un ensemble de modifications minutieusement dveloppes sur environ un an  dans les ordinateurs de contrle de vol dun avion dessai. Il sagit gnralement dune procdure de validation finale des mises  jour logicielles installes dans les avions. Il convient de prciser que bien que certains changements aient t tests sur des avions en vol, la plupart des mises  jour logicielles auraient t testes dans un simulateur spcial utilis par des ingnieurs au sol.   

 
Si certains affirmaient que Boeing tant prs deffectuer son premier vol de certification, avec ce nouveau problme, lchance pourrait tre encore repousse; un nouvel obstacle se dressant entre Boeing et la reprise du 737 Max. 

Dans un communiqu, Boeing sest voulu rassurant au sujet du rcent bogue et a dclar ceci :  Nous faisons les mises  jour ncessaires et travaillons avec la FAA sur la soumission de ce changement, et nous tenons nos clients et fournisseurs informs .  Notre priorit absolue est de garantir que le 737 Max est sr et rpond  toutes les exigences rglementaires avant sa remise en service , a ajout le fabricant.

Bien que la FAA na pas comment directement les rcentes dclarations de Boeing au sujet du nouveau problme dcouvert, lagence aurait dclar dans un communiqu envoy par courrier lectronique :  nous continuons  travailler avec dautres rgulateurs internationaux de la scurit arienne pour examiner les modifications proposes pour lavion . Aussi, la FAA aurait soulign que  notre premire priorit est la scurit, et nous navons fix aucun dlai pour la fin des travaux . Cela sous-entend que le vol de certification de lappareil qui devait se faire bientt selon certaines indiscrtions va devoir encore attendre. La dure du retard dpendra en grande partie du temps quil faudra aux ingnieurs de Boeing pour rsoudre le problme et vrifier son limination, bien que la coordination avec les rgulateurs internationaux et dautres facteurs pourraient compliquer le processus.

Nous rappelons que Boeing a galement augment la redondance en faisant fonctionner les deux ordinateurs de commande de vol de lavion. Un changement qui, selon lindustrie et les responsables gouvernementaux, a entran plus de changements logiciels que Boeing ne lavait initialement prvu. Au cours de lt, les changements apports aux procdures durgence et les problmes de fiabilit du matriel informatique ont occasionn davantage dtudes et de modifications logicielles. Et si la rsolution des erreurs logicielles les plus rcentes prenait plus de quelques semaines, le dlai global de remise en service du Max pourrait prendre un autre coup important. 

Aprs lannonce du problme logiciel par Boeing, le titre de lentreprise a chut de 2,4 % vendredi. De son ct, Fitch Ratings, une agence de notation financire internationale, a abaiss la note de Boeing. Il a mis en avant lincertitude relative  la reprise du 737 Max, le dfi de rattraper les livraisons qui ont t interrompues en avril dernier, laugmentation de la dette, les risques poss par les amendes, les poursuites judiciaires et une rputation entache. Moodys Investors Service, qui avait dj abaiss la note de Boeing le 18 dcembre, a signal cette semaine quun nouveau dclassement est possible en raison dune lutte longue et coteuse pour regagner la confiance du public, mme si le Max revenait en service assez rapidement.

Et lorsque lappareil reprendra du service, plusieurs dfis se poseront aux compagnies. La plus grande sera laccueil de lappareil auprs des consommateurs. Les utilisateurs vont-ils voyager sans apprhension dans cet avion ? Ou va-t-on assister  un boycott des vols desservis par le 737 Max ?

Source : WSJ, NYT, RFI

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Selon vous, Boeing parviendra-t-il  faire du 737 Max un avion sr ?

 ::fleche::  Si daventure le 737 Max russit les tests dapprobation, pourrez-vous voyager dans cet appareil sans crainte ?

 ::fleche::  Vu les problmes logiciels interminables lis au 737 Max, pensez-vous que Boeing devrait se rsigner et parquer cet avion ? 

 ::fleche::  Ou plutt devrait-il continuer comme il le fait actuellement en cherchant  refaire voler son appareil ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Boeing rvle larrive dun avion de chasse autonome lanne prochaine, qui pourrait mener des missions de reconnaissance auprs dautres avions
 ::fleche::  Comment les dtectives numriques ont lucid le mystre du crash davion en Iran, le renseignement de source ouverte stant rvl essentiel dans lenqute
 ::fleche::  Des hackers peuvent contrler un avion en exploitant une vulnrabilit prsente dans un systme de divertissement pour avions de ligne
 ::fleche::  Boeing a tellement de 737 Max immobiliss et en attente de rvision quil utilise le parking de ses employs pour stocker les avions
 ::fleche::  Un employ de Boeing : je ne mettrais pas ma famille dans un avion Max,  un moment o le 737 Max a une mauvaise presse

----------


## Ryu2000

> Aprs lannonce du problme logiciel par Boeing, le titre de lentreprise a chut de 2,4 % vendredi. De son ct, Fitch Ratings, une agence de notation financire internationale, a abaiss la note de Boeing. Il a mis en avant lincertitude relative  la reprise du 737 Max, le dfi de rattraper les livraisons qui ont t interrompues en avril dernier, *laugmentation de la dette, les risques poss par les amendes, les poursuites judiciaires et une rputation entache*. Moodys Investors Service, qui avait dj abaiss la note de Boeing le 18 dcembre, a signal cette semaine quun nouveau dclassement est possible en raison dune lutte longue et coteuse pour regagner la confiance du public, mme si le Max revenait en service assez rapidement.


Boeing est dans une mauvaise position en ce moment, a va prendre du temps pour revenir.




> Selon vous, Boeing parviendra-t-il  faire du 737 Max un avion sr ?


Ouais c'est jouable, l'avion est vraiment test cette fois ci. Donc quand il passera les tests ce sera bon.
Le problme avec les logiciels c'est que parfois en corrigeant un problme on en crer d'autres (test de non rgression).

Maintenant tous les pilotes du monde connaissent les problmes et savent comment ragir. Donc dans le pire des cas ils devraient tre capable d'viter le crash (comme des pilotes l'ont dj fait).




> Vu les problmes logiciels interminables lis au 737 Max, pensez-vous que Boeing devrait se rsigner et parquer cet avion ?


L'article dit que c'est son avion le plus vendu, donc non il ne peut pas le parquer, apparemment il y a moyen de corriger les problmes avec une mise  jour logiciel.




> Ou plutt devrait-il continuer comme il le fait actuellement en cherchant  refaire voler son appareil ?


Il n'a pas le choix.
Les consquences seraient dsastreuses pour l'entreprise si ce modle d'avion ne volait plus. Ceux qui ont achet un 737 Max on envie qu'il vole.

====
Il faut que Boeing conoive un avion from skratch pour redorer son blason. Parce que changer le moteur, bricoler le logiciel  l'arrache, ne pas former correctement tous les pilotes, ce n'tait pas une grande ide.

----------


## Invit

> Ouais c'est jouable, l'avion est vraiment test cette fois ci. Donc quand il passera les tests ce sera bon.
> Le problme avec les logiciels c'est que parfois en corrigeant un problme on en crer d'autres (test de non rgression).
> 
> Maintenant tous les pilotes du monde connaissent les problmes et savent comment ragir. Donc dans le pire des cas ils devraient tre capable d'viter le crash (comme des pilotes l'ont dj fait).


Rassure-moi : tu n'es pas dveloppeur dans l'aronautique, j'espre ?

----------


## pierre-y

Il serait surtout emps d'arrter les frais. Quand un avion a autant de soucis, il faut revoir la copies et arrter de faire voler ce genre d'appareil.

----------


## calvaire

il ne revolera jamais, mme si boeing s'assure qu'il soit aussi fiable qu'un autre avion, plus personne ne voudra monter a bord...
quoique en graissant la patte des compagnies arienne et en bradant un Paris-New-York pour 50 il devrai ptet y avoir des clients, de quoi avec le temps redonner confiance dans cette avion et dans Boeing aussi.
Car ce n'est pas un bug/panne non prvue comme dj arriv dans le pass, cette erreur tait clairement voulue pour baisser les cots de conception.

----------


## labiloute

Cet avion est dfinitivement mort !! Qu'on se le dise. Les soit disant experts depuis le dernier crash on passs leur temps a se tromper (relisez les...)

Mme si Boeing corrige tout parfaitement, pensez vous vraiment que quelqu'un va monter  son bord ???

Moi pas et surtout pas ma fa famille 

Et je ne comprends pas leur endettement ? oops lapsus leur enttement

Bourrin de ricain ...

----------


## calvaire

> Cet avion est dfinitivement mort !! Qu'on se le dise. Les soit disant experts depuis le dernier crash on passs leur temps a se tromper (relisez les...)
> 
> Mme si Boeing corrige tout parfaitement, pensez vous vraiment que quelqu'un va monter  son bord ???
> 
> Moi pas et surtout pas ma fa famille 
> 
> Et je ne comprends pas leur endettement ? oops lapsus leur enttement
> 
> Bourrin de ricain ...


je n'en suis pas sur
en le renommant et ou bradant les prix... ce genre de technique a dj fonctionne dans le pass, je vois bien le 737 max finir comme dans le film okja  ::mrgreen::

----------


## _informix_

> une personne parlant sous le couvert de lanonymat a dclar que le problme concerne un logiciel qui vrifie si les moniteurs de suivi des systmes cls de lavion fonctionnent correctement. La vrification du moniteur est cense se produire automatiquement lorsque lavion ou le systme est mis sous tension. Mais lors dun rcent examen, lun des moniteurs na pas dmarr correctement.


L on touche le fond, il s'agit d'un dysfonctionnement du watchdog, le systme qui est sens vrifier que tous les autres systmes fonctionnent bien, et les redmarre en cas de besoin.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il serait surtout emps d'arrter les frais.


Ouais mais aprs c'est la faillite.
Il y a des compagnies ariennes qui ont achet des 737 Max juste avant le scandale, elles porteraient probablement toutes plaintes contre Boeing. a coterait des milliards  l'entreprise.
Pour Boeing il faut absolument que ce modle vole  nouveau.




> Mme si Boeing corrige tout parfaitement, pensez vous vraiment que quelqu'un va monter  son bord ???


Ici on en parle parce qu'il y a un topic et un article  chaque rebondissement, dans le monde rel les gens ne sont pas passionn par cette affaire. Je vais essayer de demander  mes collgues pour voir si ils ont une opinion sur le sujet.
Les gens qui prennent l'avion ne doivent pas toujours savoir dans quel avion ils montent (personnellement quand je prend le train, je ne connais pas le modle de la locomotive).
Quand tu prpares un grand voyage, le modle de l'avion c'est le cadet de tes soucis... T'as dj suffisamment de choses  organiser comme a.

Boeing va peut-tre russir  faire un logiciel qui rendra le 737 Max sr.




> en le renommant et ou bradant les prix...


Ils ont chang le nom  un moment donn :
Le Boeing 737 Max command par la compagnie Ryanair a chang de nom au profit du 737-8200 alors que les versions prcdentes portaient le nom 737 Max
Il faut s'occuper des modles qui ont dj t vendus et passer  autre chose. Boeing devrait concevoir un nouvel avion depuis 0.

----------


## Jipt

> ce genre de technique a dj fonctionne dans le pass,


par exemple ?




> je vois bien le 737 max finir comme dans le film okja


On n'est pas dans un film, l, on est dans la vraie vie, avec des vrais morts et des vraies souffrances, hein  ::roll::

----------


## CaptainDangeax

Le 737 max est all trop loin dans l'volution du 737, certifi pour la premire fois en 1967.
L'avion a tellement chang qu'il faut le recertifier entirement, y compris chaque logiciel de bord, y compris l'quilibre de l'avion sans bquille lectronique (l c'est dj mort, l'avion est un avion civil qui doit tre naturellement stable, par un chasseur genre Rafale naturellement instable), y compris le vrin de braquage des plans arrires (non recertifi depuis 1967 alors que l'avion a pris 60% d'embompoint), et toutes les choses auxquelles je ne pense pas. Ce qui cote cher sur l'avion, ce sont les moteurs. La solution pour Boeing, c'est de rcuprer les moteurs pour le prochain modle (un genre de 757 MAX) et de foutre les avions  la casse, ou de les downfitter avec des moteurs moins performants mais qui passent sous les ailes trop basses...
Et pendant ce temps, Airbus vend des A321XLR avec son nez rond, ses commandes de vol lectriques depuis la conception de l'avion (pas un rajout comme chez Boeing), et ses jambes de train assez longues pour mettre des moteurs plus gros SOUS les ailes sans que l'avion en soit pour autant dsquilibr.

----------


## SQLpro

La courses aux avions de grande capacit n'est pas nouvelle. Dans les annes 70, ce que l'on appelait les airbus (bus des airs c'est de l que vient le nom de la cie europenne) avait lieu entre les avionneurs amricains. Mc Donnell Douglas avait conu le DC 10, Lockheed le Tristar (L-1011) et finalement Boeing le 747.

 ces dbuts, tous ces avions connurent de nombreuses pannes et dfaut de conception souvent mortels.

Ainsi la porte cargo (porte se doute) du *DC 10* avait une mauvaise conception. Elle se fermait mal. Ceci conduisit un avion  un incident gravissime au dessus de Windsor : la porte s'tant arrach, une dcompression explosive s'ensuivi, le plancher s'effondra, l'hydraulique fut sectionn et il s'ensuivit la perte des commandes des volets. Heureusement, le pilote trs chevronn russi un atterrissage d'urgence en utilisant la pousse diffrentielle des 3 racteurs pour diriger l'avion. Avant "Sully", cet homme fut un hros !

Mc Donnell Douglas donna des consignes pour modifier la faon dont il fallait fermer la porte de soute...

Il n'en fut pas de mme pour le vol Paris-Orly Londres-Heathrow de la Turkish Hava Yollari qui s'crasa au dessus de la fort d'Ermenonville (banlieue parisienne) le 3 mars 1974... faisant 346 morts et la plus grande catastrophe arienne en France !

Le TriStar connu quelques dfauts mineurs sans gravit, mais ft l'objet indirecte d'un scandale de la part de Mc Donnell Douglas qui l'empcha de vendre cet avion au profit du DC 10...

Le 747 connu de nombreux problmes, notamment de moteurs et de pneumatiques

Aujourd'hui Boeing s'est fait dpass par Airbus par la technologie "fly by wire" c'est  dire le remplacement des commande de vol mcaniques (cble et tringle / hydraulique) par l'lectronique. C'est souvent comme cela en industrie Une jeune compagnie fait l'impasse sur les vieilles technologies et double le poids lourd du secteur.

Boeing tente maintenant de combler son retard Mais avec de mauvaises mthodes de rduction des cots essais bcls et conflits d'intrts.

Ce n'est pas le 737 max qui est  condamner, c'est Boeing !

J'ai eu l'occasion de visiter le muse Boeing  Seattle et discuter avec quelques professionnels. C'est  ct de chez Microsoft ou je me rendais frquemment  l'poque. Dj  ce moment (vers 2007) je trouvais que Boeing battait de l'aile Les btiments, comme le discours tait vieillot !

*Petites anecdotes*

1) j'ai fait mon stage de fin d'tude informatique (aprs mes tudes d'lectronique)  la division des simulateurs d'Air France  Vilgenis Un jour mon chef de stage vient me voir en hurlant :"Il sont sortit de l'enveloppe alpha, faut qu'on regarde ce qui ne vas pas"
L'enveloppe alpha (voir https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flight...ope_protection) sert  interdire que l'avion se mette dans une configuration ou le vol sorte des limites de l'arodynamisme ou dpasse ses capacit structurelles oprationnelles C'est  dire soit dans une situation ou le vol devient impossible, ou bien que la structure de l'appareil se brise !
Il a reproduit l'incident et le problme a t rapidement corrig sur les calculateurs.

2) en prenant l'un des tous premiers vols d'Air France pour New York sur l'A 380, alors que nous tions assis et attendions les derniers passagers, le systme d'infotainment   crash et nous avons vu sur tous les crans, un dump de la mmoire de Linux s'taler et le systme mettre prs de 20 minutes pour rebooter ! En plaisant j'ai dit  mon voisin, "ben j'espre que c'est pas les mmes logiciels qu'ils utilisent pour piloter". Je suis pas sr qu'il ait apprci ma plaisanterie !

A +

----------


## el_slapper

> Il serait surtout temps d'arrter les frais. Quand un avion a autant de soucis, il faut revoir la copies et arrter de faire voler ce genre d'appareil.


Pas possible. Les besoins des compagnies ariennes sont tels que Airbus seul(ou mme en ajoutant les chinois, russes, et autres brsiliens) ne peut pas remplir la demande seul. Donc le MAX *doit* revoler. Mais quand il sera prt, pas avant, et a risque de duuuuuuurer. Parce-quentre le logiciel qui fait n'importe quoi et les vrins de commande de profondeur qui sont trop faibles et bougent tous seuls, il y a pas mal de boulot... 

Ce qui est probable, c'est que paralllement, Boeing va lancer un programme de remplacement. Problme : les motoristes n'ont pas beaucoup mieux sur l'tagre que les actuels moteurs des MAX. Donc a serait une gnration "pour rien". Qui mettrait rapidement un terme  la vie du MAX. Mais le MAX doit vivre encore un peu. Et ils vont tout faire, y compris se coucher devant la FAA(qui n'a pas l'habitude, mais est bien oblige de jouer aux mres fouettardes), et faire encore ouatte mille modifications. Avec un peu de chance, en 2021, a revole. Sinon, le transport arien va voir ses capacits s'effondrer au moment mme ou la demande explose. Et pires seront les choses.

Aussi, culturellement, Boeing a toujours fait des avions pour pilotes, l ou Airbus a toujours fait des avions pour ingnieurs. C'est pour a que les manches Boeing sont toujours des vieux yokes, pour que les pilotes habitus aux coucous d'aroclub soient plus  l'aise en cas de soucis. Les petits joysticks faon A320(ou F16, toutes les compagnies amricaines ne sont pas Boeing) sont jugs moins intuitifs. Airbus(ou General Dynamics) ont eux eu une approche ingnieur - et ont conu un systme qui soit plus efficace dans l'espace de l'habitacle, forcment limit. La plupart des pilotes prfrent Boeing pour cette raison prcise. Mais au final, on s'aperoit que l'intuition, a s'apprend, et les pilotes modernes se sont adapts aux petits joysticks. Mme si ils pratiquent toujours le yoke en aroclub. Surtout, on s'aperoit que le plan "Tout Electronique" du MAX tait contre-nature pour Boeing, alors que l'quivalent chez Airbus, le projet neo, tait bien plus fluide.

Mais, encore une fois, la correction doit passer. Et ils n'ont pas le droit  l'erreur. La FAA ne le permettra pas.

----------


## labiloute

Pas possible. Les besoins des compagnies ariennes sont tels que Airbus seul(ou mme en ajoutant les chinois, russes, et autres brsiliens) ne peut pas remplir la demande seul. Donc le MAX *doit* revoler. Mais quand il sera prt, pas avant, et a risque de duuuuuuurer. Parce-quentre le logiciel qui fait n'importe quoi et les vrins de commande de profondeur qui sont trop faibles et bougent tous seuls, il y a pas mal de boulot... 

Messieurs les experts, ce que je ne suis pas, vous tes ici dans le domaine de l'incantatoire quand vous dites, je cite " Le Max doit revoler, car cela coterai trop cher  Boeing et  la toute les compagnies possdant des Max "

Mais vous voulez quoi un 3 me crash ? 

Cela me dpasse.

J'ai lu de la part d'un expert informatique sur ce forum " une correction informatique sur le max avec les moteurs Leap c'est limite mais cela peut passer ..."

Vous SEMBLEZ vraiment ne pas comprendre que cela est pli : les voyageurs ne remonteront jamais dans un Max mme si Boeing le rebaptise " Duchmoll", les gens ne sont pas idiots et tiennent  leur vie.

Cette fois ci le monde du fric va strangler et prendre une trs grosse claque.

Enfin cela n'est que mon avis, il suffit juste de rflchir sans tre docteur en mcanique, informatique,...

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Vous SEMBLEZ vraiment ne pas comprendre que cela est pli : les voyageurs ne remonteront jamais dans un Max mme si Boeing le rebaptise " Duchmoll", les gens ne sont pas idiots et tiennent  leur vie.
> (.../...)


90% des gens ne savent mme pas sur quel avion ils volent. Ils ne veulent pas de MAX...mais en prendront quand mme sans mme s'en rendre compte.

----------


## labiloute

> 90% des gens ne savent mme pas sur quel avion ils volent. Ils ne veulent pas de MAX...mais en prendront quand mme sans mme s'en rendre compte.


Si vous le dites...

Et le personnel naviguant ?

----------


## calvaire

> par exemple ?


voici un exemple

un autre sinon




> On n'est pas dans un film, l, on est dans la vraie vie,


oui oui c'est la vrai vie justement

----------


## Jipt

> Envoy par Jipt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoy par calvaire
> ...


Dommage, tu parles de _technique qui a dj fonctionn dans le pass_ alors que tes exemples montrent un 737-max dguis chez Ryanair en attente d'autorisation de revoler *dans le futur*, et un changement de nom chez Bayer qui espre cacher sa misre toxique *dans le futur* galement, donc pour le moment on ne sait pas du tout si ces plans tordus vont fonctionner.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et le personnel naviguant ?


Il a besoin d'un salaire, donc il va faire son taf.
Peu d'htesse de l'air vont refuser de voler et risquer de perdre leur job.

il y aura peut-tre un peu de boycott, mais a ne devrait pas tre norme :
Un employ de Boeing : je ne mettrais pas ma famille dans un avion Max,  un moment o le 737 Max a une mauvaise presse



> Je pense  mes enfants,  ma femme et  ce qu'ils reprsentent pour moi, mais ma carrire compte aussi beaucoup pour moi .  *Si je devais aller  ces vols d'essai, je le ferais.* Est-ce que j'enverrais ma famille sur un vol maintenant ? Non. Pas dans un million d'annes , a-t-il ajout.


De toute faon si un jour le 737 Max est certifi  nouveau, a voudra dire qu'il est suffisamment sr, la FAA ne voudrait pas avoir l'air con  nouveau :
[737 MAX] Boeing renonce  obtenir le feu vert de la FAA avant 2020 aprs un appel au ralisme



> Avec ce message au ton dur, la FAA cherche sans doute galement  redorer sa rputation. *Ladministration amricaine a t mise en cause plusieurs fois pour sa complaisance  lgard de Boeing* et ses dfauts dans son processus de certification du 737 MAX.

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Boeing cherche  obtenir un prt de 10 milliards de dollars US*
*pour faire face  la monte des cots rsultants des deux accidents mortels du 737 Max*

Il y a  peu prs un an maintenant que la crise de laronef 737 Max a frapp Boeing. Lavionneur amricain a essay de rsoudre le problme par plusieurs moyens, mais la situation a persist durant tout ce temps. Cela aurait cot de grosses sommes dargent au constructeur qui se retrouve  prsent dans un besoin de financement. Selon le mdia amricain CNBC,  lheure actuelle, Boeing serait en pleine ngociation pour obtenir un prt dune valeur de 10 milliards de dollars pour faire face  la monte des cots rsultants des deux accidents mortels du 737 Max.

Les crashs des deux 737 Max, nayant laiss aucun survivant, ont eu lieu respectivement en octobre 2018 et en mars 2019. Il a t admis que cest le nouveau systme de dcrochage MCAS quutilise le 737 Max qui est  lorigine de ces accidents. Toutes les compagnies ont clou le 737 Max au sol et les actions entreprises par Boeing pour rsoudre le problme nont pas abouti jusqu prsent. Selon de nouvelles informations rapportes par les mdias amricains, lavionneur a t oblig de suspendre rcemment la production du 737 Max pour rgler les problmes urgents.

La crise du 737 Max aurait normment cot  la socit, et  ceci sajoute maintenant larrt de sa production. Cet arrt dans la production, qui vient  peine dtre observ aurait eu des rpercussions sur la chane d'approvisionnement et aurait dj cot des milliers d'emplois parmi les salaris de lentreprise. Selon des sources proches du dossier en rapport avec les crashs, laugmentation croissante des cots lis  ces tragdies a pouss Boeing  entrer en pourparlers avec les banques pour bnficier dun prt denviron 10 milliards de dollars.


Daprs eux, les banques qui se sont dj engages  contribuer au prt comprennent Citigroup, Bank of America Merrill Lynch, Wells Fargo et J.P. Morgan. Actuellement, l'entreprise aurait dj rassembl au moins 6 milliards de dollars des banques jusqu' prsent. Elle continue galement  dialoguer avec d'autres prteurs pour obtenir dautres contributions. Selon les personnes au courant du dossier, le montant total de la dette pourrait augmenter s'il y a une forte demande de la part des banques. Cela dit, le besoin de financement ne serait pas urgent, selon eux.

Cette dette serait juste  une consolidation des finances de Boeing. Par contre, le montant de la dette dpasse les prvisions des analystes sur le sujet. Par exemple, Jefferies Group LLC, une banque dinvestissement amricaine, a prvu au dbut du mois que Boeing mettrait 5 milliards de dollars de dette ce trimestre. Cependant, le retour des jets a t confront  de nouveaux retards potentiels qui menacent d'augmenter les cots de Boeing. Paralllement  cette situation, un nouveau problme de logiciel a rvl par la compagnie la semaine dernire.

Selon l'une des personnes connaissant le sujet, le prt que Boeing est en train de ngocier sera un prt  tirage diffr de deux ans, ce qui signifie que Boeing pourra l'utiliser plus tard, ce qui n'affectera peut-tre pas immdiatement sa cote de crdit comme le ferait un autre type de prt ou d'obligation. J.P. Morgan estime que l'immobilisation au sol cotera encore  Boeing environ un milliard de dollars par mois. Par ailleurs, les pilotes suivront  lavenir une formation sur simulateur, un processus long et coteux, avant que les jets ne puissent voler  nouveau.

La socit paie aussi le prix fort de son manque de srieux dans le processus dapprobation de son aronef il y a quelques annes. La socit a enregistr des commandes d'avions ngatives l'anne dernire, son plus faible chiffre d'affaires depuis des dcennies, et a cd le titre de plus grand constructeur d'avions au monde  son rival europen Airbus. Le PDG Dennis Muilenburg a dmissionn en dcembre et a t remplac par l'ancien prsident du conseil d'administration, David Calhoun.

Source : CNBC

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Boeing pourrait suspendre la production du 737 Max en raison des rpercussions conomiques de la crise qui dure depuis 5 mois

 ::fleche::  La FAA aurait assoupli le processus d'approbation du logiciel MCAS du Boeing 737 Max en 2017, selon les rsultats d'une enqute

 ::fleche::  Boeing aurait dlibrment bloqu le dploiement de mises  jour de scurit destines au 737 MAX avant les deux crashs mortels pour rduire les couts, selon un dnonciateur interne

 ::fleche::  Elles n'avaient pas achet les DLC : les dispositifs de scurit vendus en option par Boeing qui auraient permis d'viter le crash des Boeing 737 MAX

 ::fleche::  L'actuel PDG de Boeing, Dennis Muilenburg, dmissionne  la suite aux catastrophes lies au systme anti-dcrochage MCAS cette anne

----------


## MRSizok

Boeing c'est fini dans combien de Mois?

----------


## micka132

> Qu'en pensez-vous ?


Qu'il vaut mieux faire dans le luxe que dans le technique  risque!

----------


## labiloute

Je pense qu'a terme Boeing va scinder ses trois activits :

- Militaire (trs trs rentable)
- Spatial (Trs rentable car les ricains font du protectionnisme avec la NASA)

Et les aronefs pour le civil qui pourrait avoir, suivant comment la balance va pencher, du plomb dans l'aile. branche pourrie qu'ils pourraient couper ...

La situation de perdre 1 milliard de dollars par mois ne vas pas durer longtemps  mon avis car elle n'est pas tenable, mme pour un monstre comme Boeing
 (la preuve ils semblent anticiper un manque de trsorerie  moyen terme)

Finalement ce qui est fondamental est de savoir si depuis Mars 2019 BOEING a corrig le ou les problme(s) sur le MAX ?
Si oui alors tout va bien, il suffit d'attendre que la FAA droule ses procdures de certification... et desprer que le Dlais ne soit pas trop long ?
Si non, alors la...

 ::calim2::  ::calim2::

----------


## steel-finger

> Finalement ce qui est fondamental est de savoir si depuis Mars 2019 BOEING a corrig le ou les problme(s) sur le MAX ?
> Si oui alors tout va bien, il suffit d'attendre que la FAA droule ses procdures de certification... et desprer que le Dlais ne soit pas trop long ?


Il faut pas oubli aussi la confiance que le client a perdu sur le MAX combien de personne seront prt  remonter dans ce type d'avion ?

----------


## Ryu2000

Si tout va bien le 737 Max va revoler cette anne, il y a aura probablement de la communication de crise pour rassurer tout le monde :
Le cauchemar continue pour Boeing : le 737 MAX ne revolera pas avant cet t



> Comme plusieurs compagnies amricaines l'avaient anticip, Boeing a annonc ce mardi que le 737 MAX ne revolera pas avant mi-2020, soit 15 mois aprs le dbut de son immobilisation en mars  l'issue deux accidents ayant fait 346 morts.
> "Nous sommes en train d'informer nos clients et nos sous-traitants que nous estimons actuellement que la leve de l'interdiction du 737 MAX ne commencera qu' partir de mi-2020", a dclar le constructeur amricain en expliquant ce nouveau report par "*l'examen rigoureux que les autorits de l'aviation civile appliquent, avec raison,  chaque tape de l'inspection*" de l'avion.
> 
> Pour la direction gnrale de l'aviation civile amricaine, la FAA (Federal Administration Aviation) a indiqu qu'elle n'avait pas encore fix de calendrier.
> "*La priorit de la FAA est la scurit*", a expliqu le rgulateur arien.


La FAA essaie de retrouver de la crdibilit. Si elle avait fait son boulot correctement le 737 Max n'aurait jamais t certifi.

====
Edit :
Bon au niveau des moyen-porteurs a va un peu mal pour Boeing en ce moment, mais au niveau des long-courriers tout va bien :
Boeing : Le vol inaugural du nouveau long courrier 777X prvu jeudi



> Le 777X est cens conforter la domination de Boeing sur Airbus dans le long courrier, position fragilise par la rduction prochaine des taux de production du 787  Dreamliner , faute de commandes fermes de la Chine.

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Boeing a officiellement cess de fabriquer les avions 737 Max clous au sol  cause des problmes logiciels,* 
*Pendant qu'Airbus a dcid daugmenter la production de lA321 Neo*

Alors que Boeing a seulement dcouvert le dernier des problmes logiciels sur son avion 737 Max, clou au sol depuis plus de 10 mois, lavionneur amricain a confirm lundi quil a temporairement arrt la construction de son avion le plus vendu, a rapport CNN Business. Cette suspension de production avait dj t annonce en dcembre dernier, mais la compagnie n'avait pas encore donn de jour prcis pour cet arrt.

Dans une dclaration, l'Administration fdrale de l'aviation (FAA) a dit que sa priorit est la scurit, et qu'elle  suit un processus approfondi et dlibr pour vrifier que toutes les modifications proposes au Boeing 737 MAX rpondent aux normes de certification les plus leves . Lagence fdrale a ajout qu'elle continue  travailler avec d'autres rgulateurs de scurit  pour examiner le travail de Boeing, alors que la compagnie effectue les valuations de scurit requises et traite toutes les questions qui se posent pendant les essais . Toutefois, elle n'a pas indiqu de dlai pour l'achvement de ses travaux.


Pour rappel, le 737 Max de Boeing est interdit de vol depuis mars dernier suite  deux accidents mortels qui ont impliqu deux compagnies ariennes et fait 346 morts. Pendant ce temps, la compagnie a continu  construire les avions, bien quelle n'ait pas pu livrer les 737 Max  ses clients, et mme si le rythme de production avait t lgrement rduit  42 par mois. Maintenant, selon CNN Business, Boeing a environ 400 jets termins, stationns  Washington et au Texas, en attente d'tre livrs aux compagnies ariennes du monde entier, dont la plupart avaient dj diffr, jusqu'en juin au moins, la reprise les vols commerciaux utilisant lavion en difficult.

*Lavion 737 Max ne volera pas de nouveau avant au moins la mi-2020*

Boeing esprait que l'avion vole  nouveau avant la fin de l'anne 2019, avant dannoncer en dcembre quil avait lintention de suspendre temporairement la production. Dans un communiqu de presse publi sur son site Web mardi, la compagnie   a annonc qu'il estime maintenant que le 737 Max en difficult ne pourra pas voler de nouveau avant au moins la mi-2020. Ce nouveau dlai annonc signifie que le 737 Max aura t immobilis au sol pendant au moins un an, quelle que soit la date  laquelle il reprendra son vol. En dcembre, Stephen Dickson, administrateur de la FAA, avait annonc que l'approbation ne viendrait qu'en 2020.
Boeing a dit quil informera ses clients et ses fournisseurs du nouveau calendrier. Boeing a dclar dans le communiqu de presse :

 Cette estimation mise  jour s'appuie sur l'exprience que nous avons acquise jusqu' prsent dans le cadre du processus de certification. Elle est soumise  nos efforts continus pour faire face aux risques connus lis aux horaires et aux dveloppements ultrieurs qui pourraient survenir dans le cadre du processus de certification .  Elle tient galement compte de l'examen rigoureux que les autorits de rgulation appliquent  juste titre  chaque tape de leur examen du systme de contrle de vol du 737 Max et du processus du Joint Operations Evaluation Board qui dtermine les besoins en formation des pilotes .

Les dfauts continuent  faire surface sur l'avion, notamment un tout nouveau problme logiciel (distinct du systme de contrle de vol MCAS responsable des accidents mortels de l'anne dernire) qui affecte le processus de mise sous tension des ordinateurs de bord. La FAA attend toujours de pouvoir effectuer un vol de certification crucial qui permettrait de lever linterdiction de vol de l'avion, tandis que les exigences et les manuels de formation des pilotes sont toujours en cours de rvision.


Cependant, malgr larrt de production, Boeing n'accordera pas de cong ou ne licenciera pas de travailleurs. En effet, Boeing qui espre toujours reprendre bientt le travail sur l'avion, les conomies ralises par le processus de licenciement des travailleurs seraient probablement limites. CNBC a rapport rcemment que Boeing serait en pleine ngociation pour obtenir un prt dune valeur de 10 milliards de dollars pour faire face  la monte des cots rsultants des deux accidents mortels du 737 Max. Boeing ne peut pas galement prendre le risque de perdre les travailleurs dont il aura besoin une fois que la production reprendra.

Dans un courriel adress aux employs de Boeing la semaine dernire, le nouveau PDG Dave Calhoun a dclar que la socit  continuerait  prendre des mesures pour maintenir notre chane d'approvisionnement et l'expertise de notre main-d'uvre afin que nous soyons prts  relancer la production .

*La suspension de fabrication de lavion 737 Max aura un effet sur les fournisseurs*

Selon CNN Business, si Boeing ne compte par librer le personnel travaillant sur le 737 Max, ce ne sera pas le cas chez ses fournisseurs. Le plus grand fournisseur de Boeing, Spirit AeroSystems (SPR), qui fabrique le fuselage et d'autres pices pour la Max, a annonc le 10 janvier qu'il allait licencier 2 800 employs  Wichita, dans le Kansas. L'arrt de Spirit durera probablement plus longtemps que celui de Boeing, car il a continu  fabriquer 52 fuselages par mois depuis mars, soit plus que le rythme rduit auquel Boeing construisait, a rapport CNN.

D'autres fournisseurs de Boeing auraient galement licenci du personnel sans faire d'annonces publiques, a rapport CNN. Selon l'agence de notation Moody's, au moins sept autres fournisseurs de Boeing ont tir 10 % ou plus de leurs revenus du programme 737 Max. Quant  Spirit, le Max reprsentait environ 50 % des activits, selon CNN.

*Pendant que Boeing cesse temporairement de fabriquer le 737 Max, Airbus a dcid daugmenter la production de lA321 Neo*

Alors que Boeing a suspendu la construction du 737 MAX et estim la reprise des vols commerciaux au moins  mi-2020, lavionneur europen Airbus va augmenter la production. La compagnie a annonc mardi, la cration, d'ici  mi-2022, d'une nouvelle chane d'assemblage de l'A321, lit-on sur son site Web. Aprs avoir tudi plusieurs sites (Hambourg, Illescas en Espagne notamment), Airbus a choisi Toulouse  pour sa comptitivit globale, les dlais de commercialisation, le cot d'investissement, la surface au sol et les ressources disponibles .


Installe dans l'usine "Jean-Luc Lagardre" dans lequel sont assembls les A380, la nouvelle ligne d'assemblage final  sera dote des dernires technologies numriques , explique Airbus. Selon des sources syndicales, elle sera nanmoins moins automatise que celle de Hambourg qui a connu des difficults. La chane d'assemblage actuelle d'A320 de Toulouse sera elle aussi modernise.

Selon Airbus, la nouvelle chane d'assemblage permettra de rsorber en partie les goulets d'tranglement observs dans la production de l'A321, assembl aujourd'hui  Hambourg et  Mobile aux tats-Unis. Pour l'usine toulousaine, qui construit aujourd'hui 16 A320 par mois, mais pas d'A321, cette nouvelle chane d'assemblage permet de surfer sur un segment de march qui a le vent en poupe. Les ventes d'A321 deviennent de plus en plus importantes par rapport  l'A320.  L'A321 reprsente dsormais 40 % du carnet de commandes des avions de la famille A320 , daprs Airbus.

Boeing et son avion 737 Max, son modle le plus vendu  ce jour, sont plongs dans un tat de crise permanent depuis prs d'un an. La compagnie ne pouvait pas continuer indfiniment  supporter les cots de leur construction sans pouvoir les livrer. Avec un ventuel lev dinterdiction de vol en mi-2020, cest difficilement que Boeing devrait reprendre,  cause des dettes dues  lchouement du 737 Max, fabriqu  lpoque pour concurrencer  A320neo.

 Nous bnficions d'une forte demande qui atteint des niveaux sans prcdent pour notre famille leader A320neo, en particulier ses drivs A321 long-courrier (Long Range (LR)) et trs long-courrier (Xtra Long Range (XLR) , a dclar Michael Schoellhorn, Chief Operating Officer d'Airbus.  Afin d'optimiser le flux industriel, nous avons dcid d'augmenter notre capacit et flexibilit globale de production pour l'A321, mais aussi d'tablir une chane d'assemblage final de nouvelle gnration  Toulouse .

Source : CNN, Boeing, Airbus

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de larrt temporaire de la construction de lavion le plus vendu de Boeing ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de laugmentation de la production des A321 Neo alors que le 737 Max est en difficult ?
 ::fleche::  A321 Neo est-il parti pour ravir les parts de march du Boeing 737 Max ?

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  Boeing va suspendre temporairement la production de son jet 737 Max en janvier 2020, en attendant l'aval des rgulateurs de l'aviation civile  l'chelle mondiale
 ::fleche::  Boeing cherche  obtenir un prt de 10 milliards de dollars US, pour faire face  la monte des cots rsultants des deux accidents mortels du 737 Max
 ::fleche::  Boeing dcouvre un nouveau problme logiciel sur le 737 Max, dont la remise en service pourrait tre encore retarde aprs plusieurs mois clou au sol
 ::fleche::  Un bogue logiciel de l'Airbus A350 oblige les compagnies ariennes  redmarrer les avions, toutes les 149 heures

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...) Que pensez-vous de larrt temporaire de la construction de lavion le plus vendu de Boeing ?


Invitable. Ils n'ont aucune visibilit. Arrter de produire cote un bras, continuer coterait les deux - aussi longtemps qu'aucune livraison - et donc aucun paiement - n'est possible.




> Que pensez-vous de laugmentation de la production des A321 Neo alors que le 737 Max est en difficult ?


Elle aurait eu lieu quoiqu'il arrive. La demande globale est haussire sur ce march, et ce n'est pas les production rachitiques en Russie ou en Chine qui vont combler le manque. Airbus aimerait bien faire encore plus(et ses clients apprcieraient aussi), mais n'est pas en position de le faire.




> A321 Neo est-il parti pour ravir les parts de march du Boeing 737 Max ?


Non. Airbus est de toutes faons  fonds sur la cadence, et produit au maximum de ce qu'il est possible. Que Boeing revienne ou pas dans la course n'aura pas vraiment d'impact - en tous cas sur le march des monocouloirs. Airbus prend la part maximum qu'il peut prendre, soucis du MAX ou pas. Paradoxalement, sur ce march, les soucis de leur concurrent historique n'ont que peu d'impact sur le business. Sur l'A320(et sur ce segment seulement), Airbus est depuis longtemps en conomie de production : ils savent que tout ce qu'ils arriveront  produire sera vendu.

C'est trs diffrent sur le march des longs-courriers, ou Airbus n'est pas encore  fond, mais par contre Boeing n'y est pas mort. Le 787 est une trs bonne machine, de conception et de certification modernes. Qui continue  se vendre. Le 777X a plus de problmes, mais n'est pas un projet mort non plus.

----------


## Ryu2000

Trump en veut  Boeing de lui gcher son bilan conomique, la compagnie raffirme sa confiance dans le MAX



> Donald Trump a fait part de sa "grande, grande dception" aprs les dboires de Boeing et s'est inquit de leurs rpercussions sur *la sant de l'conomie amricaine, atout majeur du prsident amricain dans sa campagne de rlection.*
> 
> "Boeing, c'est une grande, grande dception pour moi", a indiqu mercredi Donald Trump dans une interview  la chane CNBC, donne en marge du Forum conomique mondial de Davos, en Suisse, o est runie l'lite conomique et politique mondiale.


L'image du 737 Max s'est dgrad, mais globalement l'entreprise ne se porte pas trop mal.
Regardez l'action (pour l'instant ce n'est pas catastrophique) :

----------


## Altau

> Trump en veut  Boeing de lui gcher son bilan conomique, la compagnie raffirme sa confiance dans le MAX
> 
> L'image du 737 Max s'est dgrad, mais globalement l'entreprise ne se porte pas trop mal.
> Regardez l'action (pour l'instant ce n'est pas catastrophique)


L'action de Boeing ne signifie absolument rien quant  la valeur relle de l'entreprise d'un point vue conomique comme d'image. La valeur de l'action n'est rien d'autre que le rsultat du rachat de ses propres actions par l'entreprise elle-mme, comme le font tant d'autres pour maintenir artificiellement leur cours. En ralit, pas grand chose ne va dans cette entreprise comme expliqu dans ce long article du journal en ligne amricain _Moon of Alabama_ dont voici une traduction en franais : https://lesakerfrancophone.fr/boeing...mes-du-737-max

----------


## Ryu2000

> L'action de Boeing ne signifie absolument rien quant  la valeur relle de l'entreprise d'un point vue conomique comme d'image.


Peut-tre.

Boeing : la chute dune icne amricaine



> Ce jour-l, *cest lternel conflit entre scurit et rentabilit, entre ingnieurs et financiers*, qui clate au grand jour dans un secteur o la vie des passagers doit lemporter sur le cours de laction  Wall Street. Laffaire Boeing illustre une loi non crite : une catastrophe humaine et industrielle survient souvent dans un environnement de concurrence exacerbe et de *course effrne  la baisse des cots*, parfois amplifies par larrogance des ingnieurs et des dirigeants. Ce que le nouveau PDG, David Calhoun, a reconnu en assurant que Boeing navait pas eu de  pire ennemi  que lui-mme.


L'argent n'est pas investit l o il le devrait.

Renommer le Boeing 737 Max, un moyen de sauver lavion maudit, vraiment ?



> https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/...36685721223168
> What do I know about branding, maybe nothing (but I did become President!), but if I were Boeing, I would FIX the Boeing 737 MAX, add some additional great features, & REBRAND the plane with a new name.
> No product has suffered like this one. But again, what the hell do I know?


Il faut virer le "Max" a a une image ngative maintenant.
Si ils veulent changer le nom ils devraient viter "346" galement ^^

----------


## plegat

> Il faut virer le "Max" a a une image ngative maintenant.


Ce n'est pas  l'ordre du jour... et a ne changera rien, tout le monde saura que le MAX s'appelle MAXOU, et personne ne sera dupe. Ca ne fonctionne pas comme a dans l'aronautique...

Par contre, confirmation de ce que l'on sentait depuis le dernier Bourget, le NMA est report "sine die"... et ils mettent le paquet sur la remise en vol du MAX.
https://www.lesechos.fr/industrie-se...-gamme-1165704

----------


## Ryu2000

Une bonne dcision a t prise, ils vont repartir  0 pour concevoir un nouveau modle !
C'est en faisant des erreurs qu'on retient le mieux les leons, maintenant ils savent qu'on ne peut pas changer les moteurs n'importe comment et bricoler un logiciel pour que a passe un peu prs :
Aprs l'arrt du 737 MAX, Boeing abandonne le 797 et va repartir de zro pour son futur moyen-courrier



> David Calhoun, le nouveau PDG, estime que "les choses ont chang" et demande aux ingnieurs de "*retourner  la planche  dessin*", selon des propos rapports par Flightglobal. Par "les choses ont chang", le patron de la firme voque sans la nommer la concurrence des nouveaux Airbus A321neo et A321XLR lanc lors du dernier salon du Bourget.





> tout le monde saura que le MAX s'appelle MAXOU, et personne ne sera dupe.


Vous dites a, mais en ralit la plupart des gens s'en foutent, ils ne regardent pas quel avion ils vont prendre et ils n'y connaissent rien au niveau des modles. 
De toute faon si il se fait certifi  nouveau, c'est qu'il sera vraiment safe cette fois, parce que la FAA ne veut vraiment pas,  nouveau, laisser passer un avion qui ne le devrait pas

Apparemment quand t'achtes un billet le modle d'avion n'est pas clairement indiqu, il faut faire un effort pour avoir cette information. (SeatGuru ?)

----------


## plegat

> Une bonne dcision a t prise, ils vont repartir  0 pour concevoir un nouveau modle !


C'est plutt politique...
D'une part pour raffecter les quipes sur la rsolution des problmes du Max...
D'autre part pour revoir de la base tout ce qu'ils vont mettre comme systmes lectriques/lectroniques dans le NMA.
D'une dernire part pour montrer au monde entier "regardez, on prend vraiment le sujet au srieux, on arrte de bosser sur l'avion de dans 5 ans qu'on voulait faire"...




> Vous dites a, mais en ralit la plupart des gens s'en foutent, ils ne regardent pas quel avion ils vont prendre et ils n'y connaissent rien au niveau des modles.


La plupart des gens s'en foutent de monter dans un avion si ils savent qu'ils en descendront!
Il y a eu suffisamment de "bashing" sur le Max pour que Mme Michu qui ne prend l'avion qu'une fois tous les 10 ans sache que a craint en ce moment de monter dans un Max. 
Et Mme Michu elle sait lire, surtout la petite plaquette d'information juste sous son nez quand elle est assise o il y a marqu en gros le modle de l'avion...




> De toute faon si il se fait certifi  nouveau, c'est qu'il sera vraiment safe cette fois, parce que la FAA ne veut vraiment pas,  nouveau, laisser passer un avion qui ne le devrait pas


La FAA n'empche pas les avions de s'craser... ni l'EASA pour l'Europe, ni aucune agence dans le monde.
Ces agences vrifient "juste" que les avionneurs amnent les lments de preuve pour certifier que leur avion rpond  la rglementation en vigueur.
Si Boeing dit "c'est bon, j'ai vrifi a, regardez j'ai le papier qui le prouve", alors c'est bon. C'est simplifi un peu  l'extrme, mais c'est grosso modo l'ide. On fait tout de mme une palanque d'essais sous examen de l'agence de certification pour montrer qu'on ne les baratine pas et que le boulot a t fait corectement. Plus beaucoup beaucoup d'heures d'essais en vol, qui valident rellement le comportement de l'avion.
Pour russir  louper un malfonctionnement, il faut tout de mme pas avoir de chance...
Mais bon, dans le cas du Max, d'aprs les articles qui sont parus, c'est au-del du "pas de bol"...

Tout a pour dire que la certification, c'est juste pour valider que l'avion est "safe" au regard de la certification en cours, c'est  dire qu'il a t conu pour viter un maximum de problmes, et en particuliers tous les problmes qui ont amen  un accident (parfois mortel) auparavant. 

Mais le risque 0 n'existe pas.
Quand vous montez dans un avion, vous prenez le risque de ne pas en descendre.
D'un autre ct, c'est la mme chose en voiture, et vous avez plus de risque d'y rester en voiture qu'en avion.





> Apparemment quand t'achtes un billet le modle d'avion n'est pas clairement indiqu, il faut faire un effort pour avoir cette information. (SeatGuru ?)


Aucun effort... toutes les compagnies un peu srieuses donnent les informations sur le vol que l'on rserve, et on les a mme sans chercher.
Capture Google Flights:



Et le mme vol chez Air France o tu as le dtail sur la version d'A321:



Ca m'a pris une minute... (ok, je sais o regarder, a aide...)

----------


## labiloute

Et oui c'est bien ce que je dit depuis le dbut. Mme si le 737 Max deviens oprationnel  voler, il volera vide, donc pas longtemps.

De surcrot Boeing n'a pas d'avion moderne  mettre en face d'Airbus ou pas avant 5 -6 ans.

Nous sommes partit pour le plus grand fiasco industriel.

 ::calim2::  ::calim2::

----------


## Edrixal

> La plupart des gens s'en foutent de monter dans un avion si ils savent qu'ils en descendront!
> Il y a eu suffisamment de "bashing" sur le Max pour que Mme Michu qui ne prend l'avion qu'une fois tous les 10 ans sache que a craint en ce moment de monter dans un Max. 
> Et Mme Michu elle sait lire, surtout la petite plaquette d'information juste sous son nez quand elle est assise o il y a marqu en gros le modle de l'avion...


Dtrompe toi. Le MAX recevais encore des commandes de diffrentes compagnie.
L'information peu tre afficher, mais rare sont les personnes qui ce sont dj poser la question avant "Dans quel avions je vais tre ?".
Rare sont les personnes qui ont se rflexe et rare sont les personnes qui vont changer leurs habitude. Pour dire on sais tous que les compagnies lowcost sont peut fiable et pourtant beaucoup y vont. Aprs a chiale parce que l'avions n'tait pas confortable et la bouffe dgueulasse, mais pourtant au prochain voyage ils repartirons avec la compagnie parce que a coute moins chre.

C'est comme a, ils sont deux sur le marcher et ils aurons toujours de la place l'un et l'autre, puisque aucun des deux n'a la capacit de production suffisante pour produire toute la demande d'avions dans le monde.

----------


## el_slapper

> Et oui c'est bien ce que je dit depuis le dbut. Mme si le 737 Max deviens oprationnel  voler, il volera vide, donc pas longtemps.
> 
> De surcrot Boeing n'a pas d'avion moderne  mettre en face d'Airbus ou pas avant 5 -6 ans.
> 
> Nous sommes partit pour le plus grand fiasco industriel.


Il y a encore deux mois, je me serais gauss face  ce genre d'affirmations. Mais il me manquait 2 lments.

Le premier lment, c'est que les ordinateurs de bord certifis sont en limite de capacit, et qu'il est donc trs difficile de rajouter des couches logicielles faute de capacit  les excuter. Le deuxime lment, c'est que lors du crash Ethiopian, le vrin de la drive de profondeur a boug sans que les pilotes ni le MCAS ne lui donnent d'ordre. Ca fait donc deux lments non logiciels  reprendre de zro(le CPU et le vrin, donc). Ce qui accrot d'un paquet de mois le temps de conception et de certification de l'ensemble. A 1.5MM$ par mois de cots, a fait bobo. Surtout que Boeing, entre rachat d'actions et rachat d'Embraer, a bien bouff tout son cash disponible.

Le pire, c'est que grce  ses autres divisions - spatial, armement - _Boeing reste rentable malgr la crise du MAX_, mais que a risque de ne pas suffire pour faire face  ses soucis de liquidits. Le rachat d'Embraer tait une raction de panique face  la mainmise de Airbus sur Bombardier. Embraer tait en bonne sant, et Boeing a donc du payer plein pot, l ou Airbus n'a pas dbours grand chose pour acqurir un programme quivalent. Quand au rachat d'actions, a peut se justifier quand on a de la marge, mais ils l'ont fait alors que la tempte commenait dj  grossir.

Boeing n'est pas mort. Je l'ai dit, ses autres divisions permettent de rester - lgrement - rentable. Mais Boeing a besoin de temps et de liquidits pour rebondir - choses qui viennent d'tre gches par un leadership obnubil par ses primes de fin d'annes. (conclusion : les primes  la performance sont un excellent moyen de faire en sorte que les gens ne fassent pas leur boulot, mais se contentent d'optimiser ce qui leur rapporte des primes - c'est trs diffrent). Boeing est donc en danger. Et avec lui, toutes l'industrie du transport arien. Airbus n'a pas les moyens industriels de combler le trou  lui seul - ni mme avec les russes ou les chinois. Et il n'y a pas assez de vieux coucous d'occasion pour remplir les trous encore bien longtemps.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il y a eu suffisamment de "bashing" sur le Max pour que Mme Michu qui ne prend l'avion qu'une fois tous les 10 ans sache que a craint en ce moment de monter dans un Max.


Je ne suis pas convaincu, le nom de l'avion changera, le temps passera, il y aura peut-tre de la communication de crise.
Mme si elle voit la news qui va dire que le 737 Max s'appelle maintenant le 205 Gti, elle ne va peut-tre pas le retenir.
Enfin bon vous aurez peut-tre raison, peut-tre que les voyageurs boycotterons le futur 737 Max.




> Ces agences vrifient "juste" que les avionneurs amnent les lments de preuve pour certifier que leur avion rpond  la rglementation en vigueur.
> Si Boeing dit "c'est bon, j'ai vrifi a, regardez j'ai le papier qui le prouve", alors c'est bon.


Cette fois si elle va certainement tre plus pointilleuse que a, elle va creuser plus loin.




> toutes les compagnies un peu srieuses donnent les informations sur le vol que l'on rserve, et on les a mme sans chercher.


Ouais mais Google Flights et Air France, aussi...
Il doit y avoir moyen d'acheter des billets quelque part sans voir le modle de l'avion.

===
Les compagnies ariennes ont achet des 737 Max elles doivent les amortir.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> Cette fois si elle va certainement tre plus pointilleuse que a, elle va creuser plus loin.


oui, il en va de sa survie  elle. La FAA est soudain menace dans son existence mme, et si elle doit buter Boeing pour cel, elle le fera. Personne n'a intrt  ce que a se produise, mais c'est un scnario possible. Ils ne sont pas en position de faire le moindre cadeau - _mme si on leur met le pistolet sur la tempe gauche_. Sur la tempe droite, ils ont un pistolet qui les flingue au premier signe de complaisance.




> Les compagnies ariennes ont achet des 737 Max elles doivent les amortir.


C'est pay  l'achat. Ceux qui ont dj t livrs sont dans cette problmatique. Mais ce n'est pas la majorit. La majorit, c'est comme par exemple Ryanair qui a besoin des MAX pour remplacer ses avions actuels vieillissants, pour ouvrir de nouvelles lignes, et qui a un stock de pilotes 100% Boeing - ce qui rendrait une transition vers l'A320(ou vers le C919 chinois, projet auquel ils ont brivement particip) extrmement coteuse. Je rappelle qu'une des raisons du fiasco actuel, c'est les compagnies(Ryanair en tte) qui ont chouin auprs de Boeing sur le thme "ouinnnnn, on veut pas payer la formation de nos pilotes vers un nouveau modle, a coterait bien trop cher, faites nous pareil, mais en plus gros, et surtout avec des moteurs moins gourmands". Parce-que une certif pilote sur un type d'appareil, a cote bonbon. Alors Boeing a cout. Et commis 2-3 erreurs, en plus de cette erreur stratgique. Mais a fait partie du pige qui s'est referm sur eux.

----------


## Edrixal

> Mais a fait partie du pige qui s'est referm sur eux.


Bientt Boeing seront les grandes victimes  vous lire  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> c'est les compagnies(Ryanair en tte) qui ont chouin auprs de Boeing sur le thme "ouinnnnn, on veut pas payer la formation de nos pilotes vers un nouveau modle, a coterait bien trop cher, faites nous pareil, mais en plus gros, et surtout avec des moteurs moins gourmands".


Je ne suis pas convaincu que Ryanair puisse influencer Boeing comme a... Je pense plutt qu' la tte de l'entreprise certains voulaient faire de l'argent sans dpenser trop en conception, l'ordre  t donn de faire un avion en dpensant le moins possible, des ingnieurs ont chang les moteurs, modifi le logiciel et voil.

Mais c'est vrai qu'il y avait un problme au niveau de la formation.
Des pilotes rclament une meilleure formation sur le Boeing 737 MAX



> Aprs les deux crash de 737 MAX ayant fait 346 morts, les pilotes demandent de renforcer leur formation pour revoler sur cet appareil. Problme, les simulateurs intgrant le logiciel anti-dcrochage MCAS se font rares. 
> Plusieurs pilotes, dont Chesley Sullenberger -le hros qui s'est pos en catastrophe sur l'Hudson River en 2009-, *ont rclam une meilleure formation pour leurs collgues destins  piloter le Boeing 737 MAX*, clou au sol aprs deux accidents ayant tu 346 personnes.
> 
> "Il est clair que *la version originale du MCAS* (un logiciel install pour tenir compte de la nouvelle motorisation plus puissante qui change les caractristiques de vol du 737 MAX, ndlr) tait fatalement dfectueuse et *n'aurait jamais d tre approuve*", a accus le commandant Sullenberger.


Si le 737 Max se fait certifier  nouveau les choses seront faites correctement, les pilotes seront bien form, ils seront tous au courant des choses bizarres que le logiciel peut faire faire  l'avion  ::P: .

----------


## CaptainDangeax

> Si le 737 Max se fait certifier  nouveau les choses seront faites correctement, les pilotes seront bien form, ils seront tous au courant des choses bizarres que le logiciel peut faire faire  l'avion .


Dans un monde idal, cet avion mal n sera tout simplement dfinitivement interdit de vol : trop instable. Aprs, avec quelques valises de billets judicieusement distribues, il n'est pas exclu que l'avion revole tout de mme. Je ne fais pas beaucoup de voyage en avion mais le 737 ce sera sans moi, toutes versions confondues, parce qu'il ne faut pas se mentir, le 737-100 de 1967 il n'y en a plus beaucoup  voler.

----------


## el_slapper

> Bientt Boeing seront les grandes victimes  vous lire


Je n'irais pas jusque l. Mais i faut bien prendre en compte l'ensemble des paramtres. Boeing a certes fait n'importe quoi - mais du n'importe quoi sous pression. Ils restent les coupables principaux. En outre, si ils avaient accpet 6 mois de dlai supplmentaire pour faire les choses bien, ils auraient perdu quelques centaines de millions d'euros. L, ils perdent bien plus, et c'est essentiellement de leur faute. Mais croire qu'ils ont fait faute dans un monde de bisounounours sans pression extrieure, c'est nier la complexit de la situation.

C'est leur mtier de rsister  la pression et de livrer des avions surs. Ils ne l'ont pas fait. N'empche qu'il y avait bel et bien de la pression.




> Je ne suis pas convaincu que Ryanair puisse influencer Boeing comme a... Je pense plutt qu' la tte de l'entreprise certains voulaient faire de l'argent sans dpenser trop en conception, l'ordre  t donn de faire un avion en dpensant le moins possible, des ingnieurs ont chang les moteurs, modifi le logiciel et voil.


ben voyons. Un acheteur qui gueule, un commercial qui va passer ses nerfs sur la technique, on a tous vu a dans nos mtiers, non? Un des rles de la technique, c'est de dire "arrtez vos clowneries". On a repouss une livraison de 3 mois parcequ'elle comportait des risques patient. Le directeur du ciient risque son fauteuil si on ne livre pas trs vite. On a bien compris, mais on ne veut pas de procs de la part de familles de victimes. Tous les niveaux ont failli chez Boeing :  la fois  la tte, mais aussi au niveau technique.




> Mais c'est vrai qu'il y avait un problme au niveau de la formation.
> Des pilotes rclament une meilleure formation sur le Boeing 737 MAX


dont acte. C'est coteux.




> Si le 737 Max se fait certifier  nouveau les choses seront faites correctement, les pilotes seront bien form, ils seront tous au courant des choses bizarres que le logiciel peut faire faire  l'avion .


j'espre. Personne ne me semble en position de tricher,  ce sujet, dsormais. Il est triste que la situation n'aie pas toujours t ainsi.

----------


## Edrixal

> Je n'irais pas jusque l. Mais i faut bien prendre en compte l'ensemble des paramtres. Boeing a certes fait n'importe quoi - mais du n'importe quoi sous pression. Ils restent les coupables principaux. En outre, si ils avaient accpet 6 mois de dlai supplmentaire pour faire les choses bien, ils auraient perdu quelques centaines de millions d'euros. L, ils perdent bien plus, et c'est essentiellement de leur faute. Mais croire qu'ils ont fait faute dans un monde de bisounounours sans pression extrieure, c'est nier la complexit de la situation.
> 
> C'est leur mtier de rsister  la pression et de livrer des avions surs. Ils ne l'ont pas fait. N'empche qu'il y avait bel et bien de la pression.


Je ne nie pas la pression, mais c'est le fait de dire qu'ils ont t "piger" qui me fait tiquer. Quand tu te fait piger t'es plus responsable mais victime  ton tour.
A moins de vouloir dire qu'ils se sont auto piger et l je serait d'accord avec toi ^^

----------


## plegat

> Pour dire on sais tous que les compagnies lowcost sont peut fiable et pourtant beaucoup y vont.


C'est tout le contraire, ce sont quasiment les plus fiables! Elles n'achtent que des avions neufs pour ne pas tre embtes avec la maintenance, et revendent les avions quand ils commencent  avoir un peu trop d'heures de vol dans le mme but.
Le dernier plantage de Ryanair (flotte Boeing) ou de zizijet (flotte Airbus), a remonte  quand? Ne cherchez pas, il n'y a jamais eu un seul crash de ces deux compagnies (des accidents, et incidents, mais pas de crash mortel). Le plus emblmatique c'est celui de GermanWings, et on connait la cause...

Aprs, je ne parle pas de la petite compagnie asiatique ou africaine avec 3 vieux coucous, celle-l je ne la mets pas dans le "low cost" au sens europen du terme... celle-l, c'est le tour operateur qui va la chercher pour tirer les prix des voyages vers le bas et se faire encore un peu de marge...

----------


## marsupial

Boeing publie les chiffres pour 2019 et ils ne sont pas bons. Le chiffre d'affaire se trouve en chute libre du fait de la non livraison de 400 Max, donc non paiement. Ils ne perdent "que" 636 millions sur l'anne. Il s'agit d'une premire depuis 1997. La crise du Max a cot 18.4 milliards sur 2019 et Boeing prvoit une facture encore plus sale en 2020. source

----------


## labiloute

Article qui a mon avis relate bien l'affaire Max :

ici.radio-canada.ca/nouvelle/1498309/boeing-737-max-profits-dereglementation

 ::calim2::  ::calim2::

----------


## Ryu2000

Boeing va probablement mettre quelque annes  s'en remettre, en principe il devrait retenir la leon, dans le futur il sera moins agressif dans son processus de rduction des cots.
Maintenant Boeing sait qu'il ne faut pas trop conomiser lors du processus de conception d'un avion.

Pour redorer son blason Boeing doit mettre en avant la scurit pendant un moment, il faut sortir des modles d'avion ultra scuris et communiquer la dessus, pour que les compagnies, les pilotes et les passagers retrouvent confiance dans la marque.

----------


## el_slapper

> Article qui a mon avis relate bien l'affaire Max :
> 
> ici.radio-canada.ca/nouvelle/1498309/boeing-737-max-profits-dereglementation





> Dans son matriel de marketing, Boeing promettait aux transporteurs ariens que le 737 MAX ne ncessiterait aucune formation en simulateur de vol pour les pilotes dj forms sur lancien modle. Lavionneur stait mme engag auprs du transporteur amricain Southwest Airlines  lui remettre 1 million de dollars amricains par avion si une formation en simulateur de vol tait juge requise par les autorits.


On voit l que ce n'est pas seulement une obsession de diminution des cots. C'est un problmes, certes, mais cet extrait en cite un autre, que j'avais dj voqu(et a me rassure de voir que je ne suis pas le seul  sentir le problme) : les limites du "tout pour le client  tout prix". Parfois, le client, il faut le dresser. beaucoup parmi nous on vu leurs directions promettre l'impossible juste par peur de passer pour des idiots auprs des clients. Je ne sais pas si c'est nouveau, mais en tous cas, a me semble frquent ces temps ci. Et a peut tre dvastateur.

Et le troisime point voqu, je l'avais oubli, mais il est videmment sans piti. La plupart des gens l'oublient, mais il est fondamental : "ils ont plac les intrts des hauts dirigeants au-dessus des intrts des travailleurs, du produit et de la socit en gnral.". C'est vrai partout, a, aussi. Quand la rmunration des grands chefs dpend exclusivement du cours de l'action, alors tout le reste passe par la fentre. Ils vont racheter des actions, se lancer dans des rachats extrieurs dans de mauvaises conditions(Embraer tait en bonne sant, et leur a donc cot le prix fort).

Dernier point enfin, mais je crois que beaucoup l'avaient dit ici, et a ne surprendra donc personne, c'est la corruption de l'instance de contrle. Et en cela, les prsidents amricains, Obama autant que Trump, sont coupables d'avoir fait de l'emploi local une priorit exclusive - au dtriment de la scurit.

----------


## Ryu2000

> On voit l que ce n'est pas seulement une obsession de diminution des cots.


C'est le fameux "tout pour le profit et les actionnaires".




> Et en cela, les prsidents amricains, Obama autant que Trump, sont coupables d'avoir fait de l'emploi local une priorit exclusive - au dtriment de la scurit.


Ce n'est pas forcment de la faute  Obama ou Trump si la FAA a certifi le 737 Max.
Dornavant l'instance de contrle va tre moins corrompu.

Boeing s'en fout de l'emploi local :
Le logiciel de vol du 737 Max est dfectueux, car Boeing a confi le travail  des ingnieurs pays 9 $/h ?



> Afin de mener  bien certaines oprations cls, notamment celles lies au dveloppement et au test de ses solutions logicielles, Boeing et ses sous-traitants auraient pris lhabitude de faire appel  des travailleurs temporaires, gagnant  peine 9 dollars de lheure, *souvent issus de pays dpourvus de connaissances approfondies en arospatiale, notamment en Inde.*

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../..)Boeing s'en fout de l'emploi local .../...)[/url]


ce n'est pas ce que je voulais dire. Ce que je voulais dire, c'est "Boeing a t chouiner auprs des autorits pour sauver des emplois amricains". en effet, ce ne sont pas des emplois amricains qui ont t sauvs, en plus. Et Trump autant que Obama ne pouvaient pas ne pas tre au courant. Mais ils ont laiss pass, l'un comme l'autre. Je suis  peu prs certains que a serait pareil sous d'autres cieux. J'espre d'ailleurs que chez Airbus, beaucoup se posent la question de savoir si un tel fiasco est possible chez eux, d'ailleurs.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> J'espre d'ailleurs que chez Airbus, beaucoup se posent la question de savoir si un tel fiasco est possible chez eux, d'ailleurs.


J'ose esprer que ce qui arrive  Boeing a fait office d'lectrochoc chez les autres constructeurs et les incite  ne pas reproduire ce qui s'est fait chez leur concurrent... M'enfin j'espere surtout qu'ils ne sont jamais tomb aussi bas ^^

----------


## Ryu2000

Ryanair a command des 737 Max 10, mais on ne sait pas combien.
Ryanair veut plus de 737 MAX, Etihad Airways revend 31 avions



> La compagnie arienne low cost *Ryanair a dpos  une offre  pour des Boeing 737 MAX 10*, alors que les premiers MAX 8 ne seront pas livrs avant la rentre. Etihad Airways a de son ct vendu pour un milliard de dollars tous ses 777-300ER et Airbus A330  KKR et Altavair AirFinance, les Boeing devant lui tre lous et les avions europens placs chez des oprateurs passagers ou fret.


Peut-tre qu'elle a propos de les payer beaucoup moins cher que le tarif normal.

L apparemment on peut voir le nombre de commandes et de livraisons :
List of Boeing 737 MAX orders and deliveries



> 


Ryanair a besoin de plus de 737 Max :
Faute de 737 Max, Ryanair n'atteindra pas les 200 millions de passagers avant 2025



> Toujours dans l'attente de ses premires livraisons de Boeing 737 Max,* Ryanair, qui en a command 210 exemplaires*, doit revoir ses objectifs de croissance. Le groupe table sur 154 millions de passagers au lieu de 162 millions en 2020. Le cap des 200 millions de passagers ne sera pas atteint avant 2025.

----------


## el_slapper

> J'ose esprer que ce qui arrive  Boeing a fait office d'lectrochoc chez les autres constructeurs et les incite  ne pas reproduire ce qui s'est fait chez leur concurrent... M'enfin j'espere surtout qu'ils ne sont jamais tomb aussi bas ^^


Non, je ne pense pas qu'ils soient tombs aussi bas. Mais si ils recherchent honntement, ils peuvent tomber sur d'autres failles - qui n'ont pas encore explos. Nul n'est parfait.

----------


## plegat

> J'ose esprer que ce qui arrive  Boeing a fait office d'lectrochoc chez les autres constructeurs et les incite  ne pas reproduire ce qui s'est fait chez leur concurrent...


En gnral, quand on cherche  reproduire quelque chose de la concurrence, c'est quelque chose qui fonctionne bien... donc on est  l'abri sur ce coup!  ::aie::

----------


## el_slapper

> En gnral, quand on cherche  reproduire quelque chose de la concurrence, c'est quelque chose qui fonctionne bien... donc on est  l'abri sur ce coup!


a, c'est quand on copie. Pa ce dont je parle. Je parle de mauvaises habitudes qui peuvent apparatre chez plusieurs concurrents en mme temps.

----------


## Ryu2000

Essayer de faire des conomies lors du processus de conception c'est une pratique qu'on retrouve dans toutes les industries.
Bon aprs est-ce que l'agence qui s'occupe de certifier les avions serait aussi cool avec Airbus que l'a t la FAA avec Boeing ?
Le Boeing 737 Max n'aurait pas du tre certifi. Ils ont juste chang le moteur et bricol le logiciel, des ingnieurs avaient compris que c'tait bancale comme solution.

Avec l'aviation ds qu'il y a un accident c'est hyper spectaculaire et le monde entier est traumatis, dans les autres industries quand tu sors un produit un peu bancal c'est gnralement moins grave, vu qu'il n'y a pas forcment des morts derrire.

----------


## Darkzinus

> Avec l'aviation ds qu'il y a un accident c'est hyper spectaculaire et le monde entier est traumatis, dans les autres industries quand tu sors un produit un peu bancal c'est gnralement moins grave, vu qu'il n'y a pas forcment des morts derrire.


Oui et non  Dans le domaine ferroviaire, de l'automobile, cela pourrait aussi avoir des consquences dramatiques.

----------


## Ryu2000

Ouais, genre a :
Rappel voitures : la liste complte des dfauts et incidents
Volvo : plus de 500.000 voitures au rappel !
Mais c'est toujours moins grave qu'un avion qui se crash parce qu'il a t mal conu et que les pilotes n'ont pas t forms correctement.

----------


## el_slapper

> Oui et non  Dans le domaine ferroviaire, de l'automobile, cela pourrait aussi avoir des consquences dramatiques.


79 morts  Saint Jacques de Compostelle, la dernire fois qu'un train est all trop vite(les scurits lectroniques n'taient pas encore installes sur ce tronon). Mais un bug logiciel aurait eu les mmes consquences. Le second conducteur tait occup  rparer des choses  l'arrire. Le conducteur principal grait des soucis techniques divers au tlphone(professionnel), et n'a ralis que trop tard qu'il arrivait  un endroit dangereux.

Et puis je bosse en logiciel hospitalier, et j'ai dj attrap deux bugs qui auraient tu des gens(les erreurs de prescription, a ne pardonne pas). Non, il n'y a pas que l'aviation.

----------


## Ryu2000

> les erreurs de prescription, a ne pardonne pas


a reste moins impressionnant que des centaines d'avions qui se comportent bizarrement.
Si il y a des morts  cause d'un logiciel, il y a moyen de corriger le problme pour qu'il ne se produise plus, alors qu'avec le 737 Max c'est plus difficile.

----------


## plegat

> a, c'est quand on copie. Pa ce dont je parle.


Bah si, tu as parl de "reproduire". Reproduire, c'est copier, stricto sensu...  :;): 





> Je parle de mauvaises habitudes qui peuvent apparatre chez plusieurs concurrents en mme temps.


Les mauvaises habitudes sont les fruits de la course au profit... dpenser le moins, dans le planning le plus court... tout a pour griller la concurrence. il n'y a pas que dans l'aro que a existe... dans l'informatique aussi!  :;): 
(et quand on combine informatique et aro...)

----------


## Jonathan

* Boeing a dcouvert un autre bug logiciel sur le 737 Max*  
* mais la socit reste confiante sur la remise en service de lavion pour mi-2020* 

Alors quon croyait que les choses sont enfin en train de samliorer pour Boeing et ses avions 737 MAX, la dcouverte dun bug dans le systme informatique de lavion vient compliquer la situation. Le bug a t dcouvert lors d'un audit de la technologie embarque de l'avion, tenu le week-end dernier avec le rgulateur amricain de l'aviation. Le problme tait qu'un voyant, conu pour avertir d'un dysfonctionnement d'un systme qui permet de soulever et d'abaisser le nez de l'avion, s'allumait alors qu'il n'tait pas cens le faire. 

Ayant dcouvert le problme, Boeing a immdiatement inform la Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) et la socit fait savoir quelle travaille dj  rsoudre ce problme. Cest ce qua dclar un porte-parole de la socit :  Nous faisons les mises  jour ncessaires et travaillons avec la FAA sur la rsolution de ce bug. Nos clients et fournisseurs sont constamment tenus informs des avances. Notre priorit absolue est de garantir que le 737 Max est sr et rpond  toutes les exigences rglementaires. Nous intgrerons une modification du logiciel 737 Max avant la remise en service de la flotte pour nous assurer que ce voyant ne s'allume que comme prvu .


Ce nouveau problme narrange pas les choses pour Boeing qui prvoyait remettre en service ses avions dici la mi-2020, mais jusqu' ce que le dfaut soit corrig, il est peu probable que le 737 Max revienne dans le ciel. Par ailleurs, le chef de la FAA, Steve Dickson, a dclar aux journalistes  Londres qu'un vol de certification pour le 737 MAX pourrait avoir lieu dans les prochaines semaines. Il est donc plus quurgent pour Boeing de corriger ce bug le plus tt possible afin de russir ce vol de certification sil veut  nouveau voir ses 737 Max dans le ciel. 

Ce bug est rappelons-le, la troisime faille logicielle dcouverte et signale depuis les crashs du 737 Max qui ont tu 346 personnes. Malgr tout ceci, Boeing s'attend toujours  ce que le 737 Max reprenne ses vols d'ici mi-2020. Seulement, la FAA a clairement fait savoir quelle ne fonctionne pas sur la base dun calendrier prescrit, mais quelle suit un processus approfondi pour autoriser  nouveau les 737 Max  voler. Il ne reste plus qu esprer pour Boeing que le bug sera rapidement corrig et quaucune autre surprise dsagrable ne viendra remettre en doute la sret de ses 737 MAX. 

Source : CNN 

*Et vous ?*  

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?  
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous quon soit prt de revoir voler les 737 MAX de si tt ? 

*Voir aussi :*  

 ::fleche::   Le logiciel de vol du 737 Max est dfectueux, car Boeing a confi le travail  des ingnieurs pays 9 $/h ? Oui, selon d'anciens employs du groupe  
 ::fleche::   Boeing aurait dlibrment bloqu le dploiement de mises  jour de scurit destines au 737 MAX Avant les deux crashs mortels pour rduire les couts, selon un dnonciateur interne 
 ::fleche::   Des messages texte montrent que des employs de Boeing taient au courant en 2016 des problmes qui ont conduit aux accidents mortels du 737 Max Lis au MCAS

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le problme tait qu'un voyant, conu pour avertir d'un dysfonctionnement d'un systme qui permet de soulever et d'abaisser le nez de l'avion, s'allumait alors qu'il n'tait pas cens le faire. 
> 
> Ayant dcouvert le problme, Boeing a immdiatement inform la Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) et la socit fait savoir quelle travaille dj  rsoudre ce problme.


C'est parfait, maintenant la socit suit le protocole de scurit !  :+1: 
Maintenant quand l'avion sera prt il n'y aura vraiment plus de bugs.

----------


## eldran64

a me rappel des projets que j'ai pu faire et pour lesquels on ne me laissait pas le temps de faire de vrais tests.

Bref, a craint de voir encore une faille de scu en plus. Ca donne vraiment l'impression que c'tait des tombeaux volant.  ::aie::

----------


## Fleur en plastique

Y'a pas  dire, Boeing c'est vraiment des branquignols  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> des branquignols


Tous les modles d'avion Boeing n'ont pas autant de problme que le 737 Max...
L au moins ils montrent qu'ils ne cachent rien et qu'ils corrigent les problmes, a devrait rassurer tout le monde.

 l'poque, piloter ce type d'avion devait crer des scnarios "drle"  chaque fois qu'un voyant indiquait quelque chose les pilotes devaient se dire "ce n'est pas parce qu'un voyant indique qu'il y a un problme qu'il y a rellement un problme et vice versa".  ::mouarf::  Les pilotes ne pouvaient pas trop se reposer sur les indicateurs ^^

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> L au moins ils montrent qu'ils ne cachent rien et qu'ils corrigent les problmes, a devrait rassurer tout le monde.


Ils n'ont pas le choix, en mme temps.

----------


## el_slapper

Pas un bug catastrophique, mais la question que tout le monde se pose : combien d'autres?

----------


## CaptainDangeax

> Le problme tait qu'un voyant, conu pour avertir d'un dysfonctionnement d'un systme qui permet de soulever et d'abaisser le nez de l'avion, s'allumait alors qu'il n'tait pas cens le faire.


La premire fois que j'ai lu, je me suis dit, c'est un article sur le Concorde ou le TU144 ou bien ? Puis j'ai relu, et je me suis rappel d'un tutoriel Arduino o l'appui sur un bouton permet d'allumer une led. Visiblement, un dveloppeur qui a travaill pour Boeing a sch les TP en lab pendant son cursus. Cet t je pars en vacances, si c'est un 737 quel que soit le modle, je demande un autre vol...

----------


## gallima

Les utilisateurs feront les tests...

----------


## Ryu2000

> les tests...


Non, non, non, non.
Boeing ne peut pas se permettre de sortir autre chose qu'un avion ultra safe.
De toute faon cette fois si la FAA va faire son job, elle va inspecter l'avion  la loupe, il va y avoir la masse de simulations, les pilotes vont tre form, etc.
Les voyants indiqueront correctement ce qu'il se passe et les pilotes seront prt  tous les scnarios.

Boeing va probablement sur-compens, il va faire le maximum pour la scurit.
Le 737 Max va devenir l'avion le plus safe, mme si  la base ils ont juste chang le moteur et bricol le logiciel.

Boeing veut viter  tout prix des nouveaux crashs.
L c'est le moment des dpenser des milliards pour la scurit.

----------


## labiloute

[QUOTE=Ryu2000;11365182]Non, non, non, non.

De toute faon cette fois si la FAA va faire son job, 


Elle pourra le faire pour lensemble de l'avion  sauf pour les interactions: conditions de vol, phase de vol, arodynamisme hors standard, des diffrentes couches logicielles,...

Beaucoup trop de x influents.

Je ne voudrai pas tre  la place du patron de la FAA quand il va devoir (car il n'a pas le choix !) signer bientt un chque en blanc pour  autoriser  le MAX  revoler pour sauver le cul de Boeing.

Moi en tout cas je ne mettrai jamais le mieux dans ce cercueil volant (il y a tellement d'autres faon de mourir...)

 ::calim2::  ::calim2::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je ne voudrai pas tre  la place du patron de la FAA quand il va devoir (car il n'a pas le choix !)


a dpend, si vraiment la FAA a un doute, elle peut interdire le 737 Max, a lui ferait gagner normment de crdibilit.
Vaut mieux a que d'autres crashs.

Mais je pense que l'avion rpondra aux attentes et que le 737 Max ne se plantera pas plus que les autres.

----------


## andry.aime

> Pas un bug catastrophique,


N'oublie pas que de nombreux crashes ont eu lieu dont les premiers incidents menant aux catastrophes taient des fausses alertes.

Toute cette histoire me rappelle la loi de Murphy



> S'il y a plus d'une faon de faire quelque chose, et que l'une d'elles conduit  un dsastre, alors il y aura quelqu'un pour le faire de cette faon.

----------


## phil995511

L'agence spatiale amricaine a reconnu vendredi que plusieurs problmes avaient mis en danger la capsule pour astronautes de Boeing, Starliner, lors de son vol d'essai  vide en dcembre. La Nasa regrette des problmes systmiques chez le gant arospatial.

Doug Loverro a voqu des problmes ventuels dans la culture d'entreprise de Boeing, et fait allusion  des anomalies dans d'autres parties, rfrence probable  la crise de l'avion 737 MAX.

https://www.20min.ch/ro/news/monde/s...tiale-17649705

Ca craint un max chez ce constructeur semble-t-il, leurs dveloppeurs ne semblent pas tre  la hauteur de leur tche...

----------


## pierre-y

> L au moins ils montrent qu'ils ne cachent rien et qu'ils corrigent les problmes, a devrait rassurer tout le monde.


Mouais a montre surtout que l'entreprise tourne en roue libre depuis un bon moment. Je dirais que c'est quand mme le minimum syndicale qu'ils corrigent les problmes et qu'ils soient clair la dessus, on en va pas quand mme pas applaudir pour a.

----------


## Ryu2000

> La Nasa regrette des problmes systmiques chez le gant arospatial.


La Nasa devrait tout commander chez SpaceX  :;): 
La capsule spatiale SpaceX cote beaucoup moins cher  la NASA que celle de Boeing
Il n'y pas encore eu d'histoire de conception  l'arrache chez SpaceX il me semble.




> on en va pas quand mme pas applaudir pour a.


Non mais moi quand on me dit qu'un nouveau bug a t trouv a me rassure. Parce qu'il va tre corrig, donc il y aura un problme en moins. C'est toujours mieux de l'avoir trouv que de passer  ct ^^

----------


## pierre-y

> Non mais moi quand on me dit qu'un nouveau bug a t trouv a me rassure. Parce qu'il va tre corrig, donc il y aura un problme en moins. C'est toujours mieux de l'avoir trouv que de passer  ct ^^


Si c'tait le fruit d'une petite boite sans grand moyen, je serais assez d'accord mais la c'est boeing. Qu'une boite comme a est put accoucher d'une bordel pareil, a na rien de rassurant.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Qu'une boite comme a est put accoucher d'une bordel pareil, a na rien de rassurant.


Beaucoup d'entreprises veulent sortir un nouveau produit en dpensant le moins possible en conception.
Par exemple chaque anne Apple sort un nouvel iPhone qui n'est pas trs diffrent du prcdent.

Le problme c'est que lorsqu'un avion se crash a fait une centaine de morts...
Toutes les compagnies ont du retenir la leon. L'accent va tre un peu mis sur la scurit. a comptera presque autant que faire plaisir aux actionnaires ^^ lol

===
En attendant la Boeing  l'air de dire "on debug srieusement, le 737 max va tre tip top au niveau de la scurit".

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Mais je pense que l'avion rpondra aux attentes et que le 737 Max ne se plantera pas plus que les autres.


Tant de navet... Les USA ont t l'un des derniers pays  interdire de vol le 737, et surement uniquement parce que tous les autres l'avaient fait. Eux qui, d'habitude, n'hsitent pas  faire de genre de trucs sans sourciller. En plus avec Trump aux commandes, qui refuse qu'un autre pays puisse tre devant une entreprise amricaine, quelque soit le domaine...




> En attendant la Boeing  l'air de dire "on debug srieusement, le 737 max va tre tip top au niveau de la scurit".


Comme a a t dit plus haut : ils n'ont pas le choix. Pas s'ils veulent vendre d'autres avions (Ryanair ne compte pas, visiblement ce sont les seuls  encore croire dans cet avion - ok, la liste d'attente pour le 320 est un poil longue)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tant de navet...


D'un autre ct si Boeing et la FAA remettent en circulation un avion dangereux et qu'il y a d'autres crashs les consquences seront terrible.
Donc Boeing va faire tout ce qu'il faut pour viter les crashs. Il y a peut-tre moyen dentraner les pilotes sur simulateur pour qu'ils sachent comment ragir en cas de problme spcifique au 737 Max.
Boeing va peut-tre rajouter des capteurs et des voyants. Pour que les pilotes aient les bonnes informations. 

On verra bien dans les annes  venir.

----------


## Christian Olivier

*Boeing licencie l'un de ses cadres moyens suite  la divulgation de courriels "embarrassants" pour la socit*
*Alors mme que ce dernier ne semble pas impliqu dans cette affaire*

Le gant de larospatiale Boeing a licenci lun de ses employs ce mercredi  la suite dune affaire embarrassante concernant des courriels envoys par des pilotes qui sinquitaient de la scurit du Boeing 737 Max. Keith Cooper, lancien vice-prsident de la formation et des services professionnels chez Boeing, na pas particip  lenvoi ou  la rception desdits courriels, mais il a supervis deux pilotes qui ont envoy des messages internes dans lesquels ils se plaignent de lavion de ligne, selon le Wall Street Journal, qui prcise que les noms des employs qui ont crit les courriels et les SMS ont t caviards.

 
Pour rappel, les Boeing 737 Max sont interdits de vol depuis le 13 mars dernier  la suite de deux catastrophes ariennes distinctes impliquant ce modle qui ont cout la vie  346 personnes. Le constructeur amricain daronefs a depuis arrt la production de lavion peu et le jet 737 Max ne volera probablement pas avant au moins la mi-2020. Les dtails des messages dans lesquels des employs du groupe affirment que lavion a t fabriqu par des  clowns  ont plong l'avionneur dans lembarras. Ces messages rendu public en janvier dernier peu aprs le dpart de lancien PDG de Boeing Dennis Muilenburg, mettent en scne un talage choquant demploys qui fustigent et/ou se moquent intentionnellement des clients de Boeing, des rgulateurs de laviation civile US, de leurs responsables et de leurs collgues.

Les documents en question ont t remis plus tt (en dcembre dernier) au Comit des transports et des infrastructures de la Chambre des reprsentants des tats-Unis ainsi qu' la Federal Aviation Administration (FAA), le rgulateur de laviation civile aux USA. Ils brossent un tableau inquitant de la politique de Boeing en matire de scurit et de la raction du groupe au lendemain des deux accidents davion mortels qui ont pris la vie de 346 morts. Lavionneur amricain avait dj publi plus de 2016 messages internes, dont un mis par un pilote sinterrogeant sur les performances dun dispositif de scurit essentiel pendant les essais. Dautres messages sont cependant moins tendres vis--vis de Boeing lorsque leurs metteurs (tous employs du groupe) font rfrence au 737 MAX :
 Cest une blague. Cet avion est ridicule  ;  Je serai choqu si la FAA valide cette merde  ; Cet avion est conu par des clowns qui sont  leur tour superviss par des singes  ; Pourrais-tu faire monter un membre de ta famille  bord dun avion dentranement Max sur simulateur ? Je ne le ferais pas .
Certains messages semblent mme voquer des tromperies faites aux rgulateurs sur les problmes lis aux simulateurs ou aux avions :  Je nai pas encore t pardonn par Dieu pour la dissimulation que jai faite lanne dernire , a dclar un employ dans un message de 2018.

Certains employs de Boeing se sont galement moqus des responsables dIndonesia Lion Air, les qualifiant  didiots , car ils voulaient que leurs pilotes suivent une formation supplmentaire sur le 737 MAX, un an avant laccident mortel qui a fait 189 morts. Ces messages accablants montrent que Lion Air a fait part de ses proccupations concernant la formation de ses pilotes et demand  ce que ses pilotes suivent une formation plus pousse sur simulateur pour le 737 MAX. Dautres se plaignent de la direction de Boeing, de la slection de fournisseurs  bas prix initie par lentreprise et du gaspillage dargent.

 
Boeing, qui est pris dans la tourmente depuis des mois et cherche tant bien que mal  limiter la casse, a dclar quil envisageait des mesures disciplinaires contre certains employs  cause de leurs changes de messages. Hormis lancien DG du groupe (Muilenburg) qui a t vinc, Cooper est le premier employ  tre licenci par Boeing, bien quil nait pris part  aucune des conversations troublantes publies. Le cadre moyen a supervis deux des pilotes qui ont fait part de leurs proccupations. Toutefois, on ne pourrait pas non plus exclure que dans l'un des mmos cits prcdemment ( cet avion est conu par *des clowns qui sont  leur tour superviss par des singes* ), le mot singe renvoie peut-tre  Keith Cooper puisquil tait superviseur.

 
Pour rsumer : pour soigner son image, Boeing vient peut-tre de renvoyer un employ (possible victime de discrimination raciale ?) qui ne savait apparemment rien sur des courriels avec lesquels il n'avait rein  voir, quil navait ni envoys ni reus et dans lesquels d'autres personnes exprimaient leurs proccupations internes quant aux graves dfauts de conception du 737 MAX, par exemple. Le point de vue de dirigeants du groupe serait-il que les cadres moyens comme Cooper auraient d suffisamment menacer les personnes sous leur supervision pour quelles sautocensurent ? La culture dentreprise chez Boeing ne serait-elle pas  revoir ?

Source : WSJ

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  La culture dentreprise chez Boeing ne serait-elle pas  revoir ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Boeing pourrait suspendre la production du 737 Max, en raison des rpercussions conomiques de la crise qui dure depuis 5 mois
 ::fleche::  Le correctif logiciel de Boeing pour le problme du 737 MAX submerge l'ordinateur de bord de l'avion, selon les pilotes de la FAA
 ::fleche::  Les crans de cockpit des Boeing 737 NG deviennent vierges lors de tentatives d'atterrissage sur des pistes spcifiques, aux USA, en Colombie et en Guyana
 ::fleche::  La FAA aurait assoupli le processus d'approbation du logiciel MCAS du Boeing 737 Max en 2017, selon les rsultats d'une enqute

----------


## MRSizok

> Quen pensez-vous ?


Qu'il faut leur lcher les basquettes. Boeing exerce depuis des annes. Que si vraiment cette avion tait si pourri et que les employes taient si certain d'eux. Pourquoi ils ont rien fait?

----------


## Edrixal

> Qu'il faut leur lcher les basquettes. Boeing exerce depuis des annes. Que si vraiment cette avion tait si pourri et que les employes taient si certain d'eux. Pourquoi ils ont rien fait?


Salet d'employ ! Ils aurait pu faire un effort et court-circuit la hirarchie et dposer une plainte au commissariat du coin quand mme !
Peut tre tout simplement qu'aucun employ n'avais toute les cartes en main pour pouvoir prendre une dcision et ou apporter les preuves ncessaire. De plus quel est le poids d'un employ face  une multinationale, multimilliardaire ? Sans compte que c'est la boite qui leur verse un salaire et qu'ils doivent avoir sign des clauses de confidentialit de tous coter.

Non franchement, qu'attendent les employs ?  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Boeing, qui est pris dans la tourmente depuis des mois et cherche tant bien que mal  limiter la casse, a dclar quil envisageait des mesures disciplinaires contre certains employs  cause de leurs changes de messages. Hormis lancien DG du groupe (Muilenburg) qui a t vinc, Cooper est le premier employ  tre licenci par Boeing, bien quil nait pris part  aucune des conversations troublantes publies. Le cadre moyen a supervis deux des pilotes qui ont fait part de leurs proccupations. Toutefois, on ne pourrait pas non plus exclure que dans l'un des mmos cits prcdemment ( cet avion est conu par *des clowns qui sont  leur tour superviss par des singes* ), le mot singe renvoie peut-tre  Keith Cooper puisquil tait superviseur.


Perso a ne me drange pas quand des superviseurs se font virer.
Le gars tait quand mme vice-prsident pour la formation et les services professionnels, quand on lit "cadre moyen" on a l'impression qu'il est moins important.
C'est important de virer des gars un peu haut dans la hirarchie pour faire croire qu'il y a des changements.

Maintenant le public peut se dire que les responsables ont t vir.




> (possible victime de discrimination raciale ?)


Non !
Il se fait virer parce qu'il tait superviseur, si il tait blanc ou vert, il se serait fait virer pareil, il faut arrter de voir du racisme partout...




> Pourquoi ils ont rien fait?


Ils ne pouvaient rien faire, ce n'est pas leur rle, leur responsabilit.
Ils faisaient juste leur job pour toucher un salaire, pour rembourser le prt de la maison.

Tout le monde n'est pas  fond dans la morale et l'thique, si quelqu'un avait lanc l'alerte il se serait fait virer pour rien, car l'avion ce serait quand mme fait certifier.

----------


## MRSizok

> Salet d'employ ! Ils aurait pu faire un effort et court-circuit la hirarchie et dposer une plainte au commissariat du coin quand mme !
> Peut tre tout simplement qu'aucun employ n'avais toute les cartes en main pour pouvoir prendre une dcision et ou apporter les preuves ncessaire. De plus quel est le poids d'un employ face  une multinationale, multimilliardaire ? Sans compte que c'est la boite qui leur verse un salaire et qu'ils doivent avoir sign des clauses de confidentialit de tous coter.


Je vois le dlire...Bienvenue dans le 80%. Mais si un jour tu veux partager le titre de ton film. Qui doit avoir srement le nom de ta vie, hsite pas.

Croire que l'humain lambda n'a aucun pouvoir sur ce genre de choses. C'est juste abhrent.

PS: Oublis pas le centre du monde c'est les USA et la capitale du monde NYC. Et les gens riches bin ils controlent le monde et les foules avec leur pouvoirs tlkinsique! ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Croire que l'humain lambda n'a aucun pouvoir sur ce genre de choses. C'est juste abhrent.


Qu'est-ce que les employs de Boeing auraient pu faire exactement ?
 part se faire virer, je ne vois pas ce qu'il y avait  gagner...

----------


## Edrixal

> Qu'est-ce que les employs de Boeing auraient pu faire exactement ?
>  part se faire virer, je ne vois pas ce qu'il y avait  gagner...


Ce faire virer aurait t le cadet de leur soucis je pense. Boeing aurait balancer toutes l'artillerie judiciaire pour enterre au plus vite le scandale. Ce qui aurait compltement gcher la vie de la personne qui aurait tenter d'lever la voix (Dette, prison, etc...). A moins que ce dernier ne soit une sorte de Snowden, et encore, pas sur que Snowden soit ultra heureux de sa situation actuelle.

----------


## Ryu2000

Ouais si c'est pour finir comme Julian Assange, a ne donne pas envie de partager des informations ^^

----------


## Fagus

> ... Que si vraiment cette avion tait si pourri et que les employes taient si certain d'eux. Pourquoi ils ont rien fait?


En vrai, quand ta direction est malveillante, souvent c'est juste fini.

Anecdote :
J'ai connu quelqu'un qui bossait dans une bote de distribution d'eau dans un grand pays europen, dans le service de certification de la qualit bactriologique de l'eau.
Cette bote devait s'auto-certifier avant de communiquer les rsultats aux autorits.
Les tests taient trop ngatifs : pas de bactries. Les filles du labo avaient de curieux symptmes : peau blanchie en manipulant l'eau.
Puis finalement le test chimique qui te donne que l'eau teste contient de l'eau de javel +++.
Le mec qui fait les prlvements d'eau pour le labo est un pote du patron.

Qu'ont fait les techniciens du labo ?
Ils ont contact les autorits pour arriver  la conclusion qu'on ne pouvait rien faire. En cas de contrle externe la bote fournissait les chantillons de son choix (toujours conformes).
Les chantillons rels internes ne pouvaient sortir de la bote contractuellement.
Les gens de la bote taient lis par des clauses de confidentialit.
Les autorits ont avou qu'elle n'avaient pas de moyen d'action lgal. Il aurait fallu qu'un des employs attaque la bote, avec des preuves trs faibles et se serait fait dtruire par des tribunaux puissants.

----------


## Ryu2000

Les USA relvent les taxes douanires sur les avions europens de 10%  15%



> Les Etats-Unis ont annonc vendredi quils allaient relever de 10%  15% les droits de douane sur les avions imports de lUnion europenne  partir du 18 mars, accentuant ainsi la pression sur Bruxelles dans le cadre du conflit sur les subventions accordes  Airbus.


===
Des dbris dcouverts dans les rservoirs des Boeing 737 MAX



> Boeing prvoit de renforcer les contrles sur les 737 MAX non livrs aux clients aprs avoir retrouv des dbris dans les rservoirs de carburant de certains appareils actuellement stocks par le constructeur faute de pouvoir voler. *A l'occasion d'oprations de maintenance, nous avons dcouvert des dbris d'objet trangers dans des avions 737 MAX non livrs que nous entreposons*, a indiqu mardi un porte-parole de l'entreprise dans un message transmis  l'AFP, sans prciser le nombre d'appareils concerns. Cette constatation a conduit  une enqute interne solide et  des actions correctives immdiates dans notre chane de production, a-t-il ajout.

----------


## ALT

> Des dbris dcouverts dans les rservoirs des Boeing 737 MAX
> _Boeing prvoit de renforcer les contrles sur les 737 MAX non livrs aux clients aprs avoir retrouv des dbris dans les rservoirs de carburant de certains appareils actuellement stocks par le constructeur faute de pouvoir voler._ *A l'occasion d'oprations de maintenance, nous avons dcouvert des dbris d'objet trangers dans des avions 737 MAX non livrs que nous entreposons*_, a indiqu mardi un porte-parole de l'entreprise dans un message transmis  l'AFP, sans prciser le nombre d'appareils concerns. Cette constatation a conduit  une enqute interne solide et  des actions correctives immdiates dans notre chane de production, a-t-il ajout._


Hallucinant !  :8O: 
Comment un constructeur peut en arriver l ?
Alors qu'un des  piliers du mtier de mcanicien avion est, en fin de tche, le contrle ZDTOV : *zone de travail* (on n'a rien laiss traner dans l'avion ni autour, ne serait-ce qu'une goupille) & *outillage* (tous les  clous  [= outils] sont bien revenus  leur place dans la panoplie ou la caisse  clous & que, en consquence, on n'en a pas oubli dans l'avion) *vrifis*. Ici, on peut affirmer sans risque que ce n'est pas le cas !  ::fessee:: 
Apparemment, la course aux cadences de fabrication a eu raison de la rigueur & du srieux pourtant indispensables dans le mtier.  ::calim2::  Et de la scurit lmentaire due aux clients.  ::evilred:: 
Dcidment, ces deux crashs auront t sans doute salutaires pour la scurit des autres passagers de Boeing.  ::aie:: 
Esprons qu'Airbus ne tombera pas aussi bas.

----------


## mzerbo

C'est tellement n'importe quoi ces soupons de racisme  tout va. Il ne faut pas exclure la possibilit mais l'voquer comme a est le genre de chose qui contribue chaque jour  un peu plus tendre la situation. Il ne manquerait plus qu' ce qu'on fasse une corrlation entre la possibilit qu'il ait t trait de singe voque et sa couleur de peau

----------


## labiloute

Volera  ou volera pas ?

 ::calim2::  ::calim2::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Hallucinant !


Ils ont trouv le problme et ils communiqu dessus donc c'est pas mal. On dirait qu'ils sont super honnte maintenant.

Un pilote de Boeing souponn davoir menti ouvertement sur les problmes du 737 MAX



> Dans des messages adresss  un collgue remontant  novembre 2016, mais qui nont refait surface quen octobre 2019, M.Forkner,  lpoque pilote de Boeing, affirmait  propos du MCAS quil draille dans le sim [le simulateur, ndlr].
> 
> Son collgue, Patrik Gustavsson, a fait remarquer qu'il allait falloir actualiser les instructions dans le manuel de vol, indique l'AFP. De fait, huit mois avant les changes rendus publics vendredi, *M.Forkner avait demand  l'agence fdrale de l'aviation (FAA) s'il pouvait ne pas mentionner le MCAS dans le manuel de vol. Le rgulateur, convaincu que le dispositif informatique n'tait ni dangereux ni amen  intervenir souvent, avait alors donn son feu vert.* Un porte-parole de la FAA a prcis que l'autorisation du rgulateur n'tait cependant pas requise.
> 
> M.Forkner s'tait dit inquiet d'avoir menti aux rgulateurs (sans le savoir). Son collgue y a rpondu que ce n'tait pas un mensonge, personne ne nous avait dit que c'tait comme a.
> 
> Les messages de Forkner semblent tre les premires observations connues du public selon lesquelles le systme anti-dcrochage MCAS se comportait de manire irrgulire lors des essais avant que l'avion ne soit mis en service.


La vrai source c'est a : Federal Prosecutors Investigating Whether Boeing Pilot Lied to F.A.A., mais il faut un compte.

----------


## Edrixal

> Ils ont trouv le problme et ils communiqu dessus donc c'est pas mal. On dirait qu'ils sont super honnte maintenant.


C'est beau toute cette confiance que tu  pour ses hommes et femmes qui ont le sang de 346 personnes sur les mains et qui sont toujours libre comme l'air et absolument pas inquiter par la justice.
Non vraiment, heureusement qu'ils ont changer !  ::roll::  ::aie::

----------


## ALT

[QUOTE=Ryu2000;11390712]Ils ont trouv le problme et ils communiqu dessus donc c'est pas mal. On dirait qu'ils sont super honnte maintenant.
J'entends bien & approuve.
Ce qui m'a fait ragir c'est qu'ils ont trouv le dfaut sur plusieurs appareils.
Un, a peut se concevoir, mme si c'est trs mal (nul n'est  l'abri d'une erreur). C'est purement conjoncturel.
Plusieurs, c'est structurel. Surtout avec le mme dfaut.

Pour information : corps trangers dans les rservoirs a peut entraner, au choix :
- colmatage des filtres
- obstruction des injecteurs.
Dans les deux cas, c'est un arrt d'un ou plusieurs moteurs.
Autres consquences possibles :
- perforation des rservoirs (par abrasion, chocs...) ;
- coupure des cbles lectriques qui traversent les rservoirs.
Dans ces cas-l, les consquences sont les fuites & le risque de feu. Ou dfaut de maniabilit de l'aronef.
Enfin, un  dbris  peut bloquer une pompe de transfert de ptrole (entre deux rservoirs).

Bref, il n'y a rien d'anodin en aronautique.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est beau toute cette confiance que tu  pour ses hommes et femmes


Lentreprise a vir des gens haut dans la hirarchie pour signifier que les choses sont en train de changer. Si le Boeing 737 Max tait dangereux c'est  cause de personnes qui sont au sommet de la hirarchie de l'entreprise.
Maintenant on a l'impression que Boeing ne garde pas secret les problmes dangereux qui sont prsent.




> le sang de 346 personnes sur les mains


Ouais c'est dommage a aurait pu tre vit en formant les pilotes par exemple. Si les pilotes avaient tous mieux matris le comportement du logiciel de l'avion, plus de crashs auraient t vit.
Il y a des socits responsable de beaucoup plus de morts, comme l'industrie du tabac par exemple, on l'industrie de la junk food (McDonald's, KFC, Burger King, Cocal Cola, etc), ou l'industrie pharmaceutique (dernirement on a entendu parl de la crise des opiacs, il y a eu du lobbying pour que les docteurs prescrivent de la merde), etc.

Boeing voulait maximiser les profits donc il a bricol un avion  l'arrache, en changeant le moteur, modifiant le logiciel et en s'arrangeant avec la FAA pour qu'il soit certifi. C'tait une mauvaise ide et la socit devrait retenir la leon.




> Ce qui m'a fait ragir c'est qu'ils ont trouv le dfaut sur plusieurs appareils.


Ils ont vrifi si tout allait bien, ils ont trouv un problme grave, ils vont y remdier.
Ils auraient pu ne rien faire et des catastrophes auraient eu lieu.
Je pense que Boeing va faire des gros efforts pour redorer son blason. La socit va sur-compenser pour que les consommateurs aient confiance.

===
Bon et sinon l'histoire du Maneuvering Characteristics Augmentation System qui n'est pas dans le manuel a ne vous fait pas ragir ?

----------


## Edrixal

> Lentreprise a vir des gens haut dans la hirarchie pour signifier que les choses sont en train de changer. Si le Boeing 737 Max tait dangereux c'est  cause de personnes qui sont au sommet de la hirarchie de l'entreprise.
> Maintenant on a l'impression que Boeing ne garde pas secret les problmes dangereux qui sont prsent.
> 
> 
> Ouais c'est dommage a aurait pu tre vit en formant les pilotes par exemple. Si les pilotes avaient tous mieux matris le comportement du logiciel de l'avion, plus de crashs auraient t vit.
> Il y a des socits responsable de beaucoup plus de morts, comme l'industrie du tabac par exemple, on l'industrie de la junk food (McDonald's, KFC, Burger King, Cocal Cola, etc), ou l'industrie pharmaceutique (dernirement on a entendu parl de la crise des opiacs, il y a eu du lobbying pour que les docteurs prescrivent de la merde), etc.
> 
> Boeing voulait maximiser les profits donc il a bricol un avion  l'arrache, en changeant le moteur, modifiant le logiciel et en s'arrangeant avec la FAA pour qu'il soit certifi. C'tait une mauvaise ide et la socit devrait retenir la leon.
> 
> ...


Non, c'est pas "dommage" c'est dramatique.
Et c'est pas parce que d'autre font pire que ce sont des anges. Sinon autant relcher tous les meurtriers qui sont en prison... Ha non, eux ils sont pas  la tte d'une multi nationale, ils sont trop dangereux !  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Non, c'est pas "dommage" c'est dramatique.


C'est triste pour les proches des victimes.




> Et c'est pas parce que d'autre font pire que ce sont des anges.


Les chefs de Boeing taient convaincu qu'il n'y aurait pas de problme avec le 737 Max,  aucun moment ils n'ont envisag qu'il y aurait des crashs.
Ce ne sont pas des anges car en voulait faire des conomies ils ont produit un avion dangereux. C'est mal d'tre aveugl par le profit et d'essayer de commercialis un nouvel avion en dpensant le moins possible.

Les chefs de Boeing ne savaient pas qu'il y aurait des morts  cause de la mauvaise conception du 737 Max et du manque de formation des pilotes. Ils n'ont pas fait exprs de tuer des gens contrairement  d'autres entreprises dans d'autres domaines.

Bref, si un jour vous avez 8 minutes et que a vous dit, l il y a un pilote qui parle du MCAS (ils sont dans un simulateur de 737 Next Generation) :

----------


## Edrixal

> Les chefs de Boeing taient convaincu qu'il n'y aurait pas de problme avec le 737 Max,  aucun moment ils n'ont envisag qu'il y aurait des crashs.
> Ce ne sont pas des anges car en voulait faire des conomies ils ont produit un avion dangereux. C'est mal d'tre aveugl par le profit et d'essayer de commercialis un nouvel avion en dpensant le moins possible.
> 
> Les chefs de Boeing ne savaient pas qu'il y aurait des morts  cause de la mauvaise conception du 737 Max et du manque de formation des pilotes. Ils n'ont pas fait exprs de tuer des gens contrairement  d'autres entreprises dans d'autres domaines


J'aimerais bien savoir qui ce dit "On va produire un avions n'importe comment. Comme il passe pas les tests de scurit on va soudoyer la FAA. Et puis histoire de le vendre moins chre on va retirer quelques quipement de scurit et on va pas obliger les pilotes  se former comme il faut histoire d'attirer des clients. MAIS... Notre avion ne sera pas plus dangereux qu'un autre."

Ils savaient qu'il produisais un engin pas aux normes. Ils connaissais les problmes. Ils ont tenter de cacher ses problmes. Ils ont choisi dlibrment de vendre des avions  problme en croisant les doigts pour que a ne provoque pas de crach. Parce que oui, au final leur avions  problme reste un moyen de transport plus scure que la voiture en ralit. Mais reste que ses morts aurait du tre viter s'ils n'avais pas outrepasser toutes ses rgles.
Donc mme en admettant qu'ils ont fait a en ignorant totalement qu'ils mettait la vie de plusieurs centaine de personne en danger (Et l faut vraiment tre candide pour penser a...), a n'en reste pas moins des homicides involontaires. Et il me semble qu'en Europe ou aux US c'est largement punissable par la lois.

En soit c'est pas mal d'tre aveugl par le profit. Du moment que tu ne met pas la vie des autres en danger pour a.

----------


## Ryu2000

> on va pas obliger les pilotes  se former comme il faut


Ouais c'est vrai que si la socit avait moins cherch  faire le maximum d'conomie y compris au niveau de la formation, il n'y aurait pas eu de crash.
Tous les crashs taient vitable, mme avec l'histoire du capteur qui dconne, malheureusement certains pilotes n'ont pas su comment ragir.
Le problme de MCAS qui peut arriver dans le 737 Max ressemble  un autre problme qui peut arriver dans les prcdents modles, Boeing pensait que les pilotes sauraient grer.

Maintenant je pense que l'info est arriv  tous les pilotes et que si le 737 Max est  nouveau autoris  voler un jour, il n'y aura plus de crash d au MCAS.

----------


## Charvalos

Pourquoi tu dfends avec tant de "hargne" Boeing toi qui, normalement, est le premier  critiquer tout ce qui vient des USA ?  ::koi::

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est pour l'quilibre, quand tout le monde est du mme ct ce n'est pas drle, a produit a :

On dirait qu'il y a plein de gens qui souhaitent que le 737 Max ne revole plus jamais et que Boeing perde des dizaines et des dizaines de milliards de dollars.
Alors que le scnario le plus probable c'est que l'avion revole et que tous les gens oublient. La grande majorit des gens n'ont pas suivi cette affaire avec une grande attention. Si a se trouve dans 6 mois les gens voleront  bord de 737 Max et a ne posera problme  personne.

Effectivement les chefs de Boeing sont des enculs  100%. Comme disaient plein d'employs de la socit :



> ]Dautres messages sont cependant moins tendres vis--vis de Boeing lorsque leurs metteurs (tous employs du groupe) font rfrence au 737 MAX :
>  Cest une blague. Cet avion est ridicule  ;  Je serai choqu si la FAA valide cette merde  ; *Cet avion est conu par des clowns qui sont  leur tour superviss par des singes*  ; Pourrais-tu faire monter un membre de ta famille  bord dun avion dentranement Max sur simulateur ? Je ne le ferais pas .
> Certains messages semblent mme voquer des tromperies faites aux rgulateurs sur les problmes lis aux simulateurs ou aux avions :  Je nai pas encore t pardonn par Dieu pour la dissimulation que jai faite lanne dernire , a dclar un employ dans un message de 2018.

----------


## seedbarrett

> C'est pour l'quilibre, quand tout le monde est du mme ct ce n'est pas drle, a produit a :


Sauf que mme si Boeing ferme a va pas se passer comme a. Airbus n'est pas en capacit de fournir des appareils au monde entier. Ca va plutt faire une crise, puis des chinois/russes vont dbarquer prendre l'ancien march amricain. Ta situation de monopole comme a n'est pas srieuse, surtout sur un tel secteur.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Sauf que mme si Boeing ferme a va pas se passer comme a. Airbus n'est pas en capacit de fournir des appareils au monde entier.


Ils ont dj du mal  honorer leurs commandes actuelles, tellement leur carnet est plein... alors le monde entier...

----------


## labiloute

Si Boeing ferme,

Il suffit de faire plusieurs usines (moins long que de concevoir un nouvel avion...) Pourquoi le couple franco allemand ne prendrai pas la tte de la course !!

En mme temps rorganiser la supply chain des approvisionnements matires et du rseau de sous traitants

Moi je pense que Boeing tremble devant ce scnario et peut tre que Airbus y songe

La question est pourquoi Airbus n'a pas un bon OTD actuellement ? Je ne connais pas assez la boutique pour m'avancer.

 ::calim2::  ::calim2::

----------


## Ryu2000

Non mais calmez-vous, la partie aviation de Boeing ne va pas faire faillite  cause d'un modle dfectueux. Il y a plein d'autres avions Boeing qui n'ont aucun problme.
Le 737 Max revolera probablement, dans l'ventualit o ce ne serait pas le cas, ce serait effectivement un coup trs dur pour Boeing, car ils ont livr plein de 737 Max et ceux qui les ont achets ne seraient pas content, mais a nentranerait pas forcment sa faillite, l'tat US viendrait  sa rescousse.

Attendez un peu, si a se trouve la FAA va autoriser le 737 Max  voler et tout reviendra rapidement  la normale.
Comme les mdias mainstreams disaient le mois dernier :
La FAA pourrait autoriser la remise en vol du Boeing 737 MAX avant l't

----------


## el_slapper

> Si Boeing ferme,
> 
> Il suffit de faire plusieurs usines (moins long que de concevoir un nouvel avion...) Pourquoi le couple franco allemand ne prendrai pas la tte de la course !!
> 
> En mme temps rorganiser la supply chain des approvisionnements matires et du rseau de sous traitants
> 
> Moi je pense que Boeing tremble devant ce scnario et peut tre que Airbus y songe
> 
> La question est pourquoi Airbus n'a pas un bon OTD actuellement ? Je ne connais pas assez la boutique pour m'avancer.


Non. O ne ne monte pas en cadence en claquant des doigts. Il leur a fallu presque un an pour passer la cadence de 67  70. Maintenant, ils sont en train de ramnager l'ancienne usine  A380 de Toulouse pour continuer  augmenter la cadence...mais la difficult n'est pas l, elle est justement dans la supply chain. C'est un casse-tte infernal. C'est aussi pourquoi il faudra des annes aux chinois et aux russes pour commencer  exister en terme de nombres d'appareils produits - ils font face aux mmes difficults, sauf qu'ils partent de zro, pas de 67.

D'ailleurs, avant la crise, Boeing avait un peu de mal(moins qu'Airbus, certes)  assurer la cadence de production pour ses 50(de mmoire) appareils par mois. Ca donne une ide du trou auquel font face les compagnies ariennes, Ryan Air en tte.

----------


## Ryu2000

Boeing remporte une grosse commande auprs dAna



> Vents porteurs pour Boeing. L'avionneur amricain a annonc la commande par la compagnie arienne Ana Holdings de *20 nouveaux B 787 Dreamliner*, dont 5 options. Il sagit de la premire commande du groupe amricain depuis le dbut de lanne et elle reprsente une valeur de plus de 5 milliards de dollars. Un succs commercial qui tombe  point nomm pour le groupe, qui n'en finit pas de payer le prix du dsastre du 737MAX...


Il y a plein d'autres modles que le 737 Max. Boeing va certainement s'en remettre.
Bon aprs si l'pidmie du Covid-19 continue pendant des mois et des mois, les gens seront peut-tre un peu moins chaud pour voyager, parce que plus tu rencontres de monde, plus t'as de chance de croiser un infect et dans les aroports il y a beaucoup de monde. Le pire a doit tre les gares.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Il y a plein d'autres modles que le 737 Max.


Merci captain obvious.

----------


## Ryu2000

Des gens pensent que Boeing va couler et qu'Airbus, des chinois et des russes vont devoir construire plus d'avions pour combler le vide.
Alors qu'en fait Boeing va s'en remettre. Si a se trouve dans un an des compagnies ariennes vont commander des 737 Max  nouveau  ::P: 

Le 737 Max pourrait voler  nouveau dans peu de temps, il faut juste que Boeing et la FAA et les compagnies ariennes fassent 2, 3 trucs avant :
What Needs to Happen to Get Boeings 737 Max Flying Again?



> The plane could be back in the air relatively soon, but *the company, regulators and airlines must do several things first.*

----------


## el_slapper

> Il y a plein d'autres modles que le 737 Max. Boeing va certainement s'en remettre.


75% du march est le march des monocouloirs. Les seuls avions actuellement produits sur ce segment sont le A320, le 737MAX, et le A220(le bombardier Srie C rachet par Airbus, qui couvre le domaine des 100-150 siges, moins juteux que le segment des 180 siges). Le C919 chinois et le MS-21 russe arrivent  peine. Et c'est tout.

Boeing est matre sur le secteur du long-courrier, notamment avec son B787, mme si le A350 le menace sur les trs longues distances. Mais ce n'est pas le segment le plus juteux. La crise du MAX leur cote 18 milliards par an. Ils peuvent encore manuvrer, mais si a dure trop longtemps, ils sont chocolat. Et une bonne partie du transport arien mondial avec eux.

----------


## plegat

> 75% du march est le march des monocouloirs. Les seuls avions actuellement produits sur ce segment sont le A320, le 737MAX, et le A220(le bombardier Srie C rachet par Airbus, qui couvre le domaine des 100-150 siges, moins juteux que le segment des 180 siges). Le C919 chinois et le MS-21 russe arrivent  peine. Et c'est tout.


Rajoute juste l'Embraer 195E2, qui taquine les 120/150 siges... Embraer justement aux mains de Boeing...  :;):  (pas encore officiellement  100%, mais en passe de l'tre)

----------


## labiloute

> Des gens pensent que Boeing va couler et qu'Airbus, des chinois et des russes vont devoir construire plus d'avions pour combler le vide.
> Alors qu'en fait Boeing va s'en remettre. Si a se trouve dans un an des compagnies ariennes vont commander des 737 Max  nouveau 
> 
> Le 737 Max pourrait voler  nouveau dans peu de temps, il faut juste que Boeing et la FAA et les compagnies ariennes fassent 2, 3 trucs avant :
> What Needs to Happen to Get Boeings 737 Max Flying Again?


On constate pour l'histoire du voyant que cela est un premier effet de bord de la correction logicielle du MCAS. ll y en a il d'autres ? 

Pas sur que pendant les vols d'essais par Boeing et lors de ceux de la certification que l'on puisse tester compltement l'aptitude du MCAS  rpondre  toutes les situations de navigation et des conditions mtorologiques.

Pour certifier le 737 MAX il est prvue si je ne m'abuse de "Dbrayer " le MCAS.

Pour moi cela reste le point le plus inquitant ! Et me fait dire que ce fer  repasser ne doit jamais revoler., sinon il y aura encore des morts... QUI VA  ARRTER LEUR FOLIE ?

Concernant les deux cbles cela peut ventuellement prendre du temps mais ils rsoudrons ce problme je pense.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et me fait dire que ce fer  repasser ne doit jamais revoler., sinon il y aura encore des morts... QUI VA  ARRTER LEUR FOLIE ?


Si a se trouve les problmes seront corrigs et il n'y en aura pas de nouveau. Ou alors l'avion ne se fera pas certifi. 

Des snateurs veulent redonner un peu de crdibilit au rgulateur :
Boeing 737 MAX : les snateurs amricains veulent mettre fin  la rgle de "l'auto-certification"



> Le 737 MAX restera comme lun des plus grands scandales de lhistoire de laviation moderne. Le bimoteur de Boeing ne cesse de provoquer des remous alors quil est toujours interdit de vol aprs avoir t impliqu dans deux crashs en cinq mois. Au cur du scandale : lattitude de Boeing qui a privilgi le profit  la scurit de ses avions et le processus de certification mis en place par la Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) aux tats-Unis. Pour viter que lhistoire ne se rpte, des snateurs ont donc dpos  une proposition de loi pour redonner un peu de crdibilit au rgulateur.
> 
> Le "Restoring Aviation Accountability Act" veut corriger la "faiblesse substantielle" du processus de certification des avions, dtaille le site Air Journal. Ce texte doit ainsi empcher toute possibilit "dauto-certification", un systme qui avait permis  Boeing de valider, notamment, son systme anti-dcrochage MCAS, point du doigt dans les crashs de Lion Air puis dEthiopian Airlines.


Boeing 737 MAX : FAA, simulateur et moteurs



> Le projet de loi  Restoring Aviation Accountability Act  soumis par les snateurs dmocrates Richard Blumenthal, Tom Udall et Edward Markey, tous membres de la commission transports, entend corriger la  faiblesse substantielle  du processus de certification de la FAA, en empchant la possibilit  dauto-certification  *qui avait permis  Boeing de valider entre autre le systme anti-dcrochage MCAS impliqu dans les deux accidents en cinq mois* qui ont fait 346 chez Lion Air puis Ethiopian Airlines. Tom Udall a affirm dans FlightGlobal avoir le soutien des syndicats de pilotes et de PNC  et dautres groupes de lindustrie  :  le peuple amricain sattend  ce que la FAA soit dure, indpendante et sans compromis en matire de scurit , a-t-il dclar.


Quelque part c'est positif sur le long terme cette histoire, parce que le protocole de certification va tre amlior.

----------


## labiloute

Le 737 MAX fondamentalement dfectueux et dangereux, selon le Congrs amricain

http://www.leparisien.fr/economie/bo...20-8274669.php

Cela se corse ... On Dpasse la technique et la finance pour devenir un sujet politique

 ::calim2::  ::calim2::

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y  a encore du boulot  faire sur les 737 Max :
Boeing : Le constructeur pourrait tre contraint de refaire le cblage sur tous les 737 MAX



> Lagence amricaine de laviation (FAA) envisage dexiger que Boeing dplace certains cblages lectriques sur tous les 737 MAX avant de rautoriser lappareil  voler, affirme dimanche le Wall Street Journal. Cette dcision sappliquerait aux prs de 800 appareils dj produits, ceux livrs aux clients et ceux encore aux mains de Boeing, ce qui compliquerait encore le retour de lavion dans le ciel, prcise le quotidien conomique.
> 
> *La faon dont sont disposs certains cbles ne respecterait pas, aux yeux de la FAA, les normes de scurit destines  viter les courts-circuits, explique le Wall Street Journal.*  Dans des circonstances extrmes, un problme de cblage pourrait conduire les systmes de contrle en vol  fortement tirer vers le bas le nez de lavion , comme lors des deux accidents mortels sur des 737 MAX des compagnies Lion Air puis Ethiopian Airlines, crit le quotidien.


Maintenant on a l'impression que la FAA fait son job correctement et vrifie bien que toutes les normes sont respectes.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> L'article  lire pour comprendre pourquoi la Turquie frappe la Syrie et ouvre sa frontire avec la Grce


Je crois que t'as une petite erreur  ce niveau :p

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est compliqu les copier/coller. J'ai vis le mauvais onglet. Je galre en ce moment avec la fivre, la fatigue, les courbatures, ce n'est pas la grande forme. Mais au moins l'URL tait juste.

----------


## el_slapper

> Le 737 MAX fondamentalement dfectueux et dangereux, selon le Congrs amricain
> 
> http://www.leparisien.fr/economie/bo...20-8274669.php


charmant :  


> Dvelopper un avion commercial conforme aux rglements de la FAA mais fondamentalement dfectueux et dangereux met en vidence un systme de surveillance de l'aviation qui a dsesprment besoin de changements.





> Michael O'Leary, le patron de la compagnie[Ryan Air] qui en principe attend  partir de l'automne le dbut de la livraison de 210 737 MAX.


Sans doute la raison pour laquelle l'appareil revolera sans doute quand mme. Sauf.....sauf si le coronavirus dtruit le march(peu probable, certes) - auquel cas Airbus est autant dans la mouise que Boeing.

----------


## labiloute

> charmant :  
> 
> 
> 
> Sans doute la raison pour laquelle l'appareil revolera sans doute quand mme. Sauf.....sauf si le coronavirus dtruit le march(peu probable, certes) - auquel cas Airbus est autant dans la mouise que Boeing.


Ce n'est pas par ce que les compagnies ariennes veulent 2500  737 Max qu'ils les auront, ce temps la est rvolue...

A vous lire : TRS FORTE DEMANDE = OK TU VA VOLER

Le pige se referme sur Boeing.

Le congres, le ministre des transport va d'abord reformer la FAA et la certification du Max va tre reporte au calandre grecque.

Pour l'instant on amuse le public, on essaye de pas trop faire dvisser le cours de l'action mais ils savent dj que c'est cuit !

 ::calim2::  ::calim2::

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Le cauchemar du 737 MAX ne cesse de s'aggraver,*
*Un rapport accablant des enquteurs de la Chambre US montre la pire dfaillance de scurit dans lavion clou au sol  cause des problmes logiciels*

Le fait que deux avions flambant neufs, d'un rcent modle driv, se soient crass  cinq mois d'intervalle, tuant 346 passagers et membres d'quipage, est extraordinaire et sans prcdent dans les temps modernes. Si de multiples facteurs ont conduit  ces accidents, les deux crashs ont en commun un facteur cl qui y a contribu : un nouveau systme logiciel appel "Maneuvering Characteristics Augmentation System" (MCAS), que Boeing a dvelopp pour rsoudre les problmes de stabilit dans certaines conditions de vol induites par les nouveaux moteurs plus puissants de l'avion.

Trois jours aprs l'accident d'Ethiopian Airlines, la FAA a clou au sol le 737 MAX un peu plus tard, aprs que des mesures similaires aient dj t prises par la Chine, l'Union europenne et le Canada, entre autres. Prs d'un an aprs le deuxime crash du Boeing 737 MAX, un rapport accablant de la commission des transports et des infrastructures de la Chambre des reprsentants publi vendredi a conclu que les erreurs d'ingnierie et la  culture de la dissimulation  de lavionneur amricain Boeing, associes  une surveillance fdrale insuffisante de la scurit, ont conduit  deux accidents mortels de l'avion 737 MAX du constructeur.


Selon Clive Irving, reporter pour le Daily Beast depuis le premier crash du 737 Max le 29 octobre 2018, dans l'histoire des enqutes sur les accidents ariens, depuis le dbut de l're des avions  raction, il y a 60 ans, il n'y a jamais eu de dfaillance aussi grave et durable des dispositifs de protection destins  assurer la scurit des vols. Selon le reporter, ds le dbut, une campagne soigneusement orchestre et soutenue de Boeing pour rsister  l'immobilisation de son avion le plus vendu au sol a bloqu et induit en erreur beaucoup de journalistes, y compris lui-mme.

Selon Irving, il tait vident pour lui et pour d'autres journalistes expriments que les pilotes des avions impliqus dans les crashs avaient t rapidement dpasss par un problme auquel ils n'avaient pas t entrans  se prparer, car il tait li  un nouveau systme de contrle, le MCAS, dont ils ignoraient mme l'existence. Et pourtant, Boeing a insist sur le fait que les pilotes auraient pu surmonter cette dfaillance fatale en la traitant comme un tat connu sous le nom de "stabilisateur d'emballement" - qui tait en fait inclus dans le manuel de vol comme un lment hrit - mme si les actions dclenches par le MCAS taient beaucoup plus extrmes.

Selon le rapport de la Chambre, Boeing savait tout le temps que les pilotes n'avaient que 10 secondes pour identifier le problme et le traiter avant d'tre dpasss par les actions malveillantes du MCAS. Et lorsque le MCAS s'est dclench mortellement, dans le cas des deux crashs, il ragissait  de fausses donnes fournies par un capteur situ sur le nez de l'avion, qui suggraient que l'avion tait en train de dcrocher, alors que ce n'tait pas le cas. Le rapport de la Chambre confirme qu'au moins 80 % de la flotte mondiale de jets MAX n'taient pas quips d'un voyant lumineux qui aurait alert les pilotes d'une fausse lecture - car il s'agissait d'une option supplmentaire que les compagnies ariennes ont choisie de ne pas adopter.

*La ngligence de la compagnie encourage par les rgulateurs amricains*

Selon le Daily Beast, la rvlation la plus consternante sur l'effondrement complet de l'thique de la scurit au sein de la direction de Boeing est peut-tre le fait que, tout au long du dveloppement de l'avion, les ingnieurs ont frquemment averti que des dcisions taient prises qui mettaient en pril sa scurit. En fait, les enquteurs de la commission disent que leur rapport a t inform par  de nombreux dnonciateurs .

En dbut 2017, lorsque la FAA a certifi que le MAX pouvait voler en toute scurit, il tait clair que la culture de l'agence tait aussi rsolument dans le dni que celle de Boeing, daprs le Daily Beast,  mme s'il y avait dj des gens  la FAA qui savaient combien la situation tait dangereuse. A titre dexemple, comme le souligne le rapport, aprs l'accident de Lion Air, la FAA a ralis une valuation des risques qui a calcul que si aucune correction n'tait apporte aux dfauts connus de l'avion, il y aurait au moins 15 autres accidents catastrophiques pendant la dure de service prvue de l'avion.

Pourtant, Boeing et la FAA ont refus de prendre des mesures, car de plus en plus d'avions entrent en service chaque semaine jusqu' ce que, le 10 mars 2019, un autre avion exploit par Ethiopian Airlines s'crase, tuant les 157 passagers et membres d'quipage. Et, mme  cette poque, la FAA tait le dernier organisme de rglementation au monde  clouer les avions au sol, aprs que des organisations homologues soient dj passes  laction.


Le rapport rvle galement pour la premire fois qu'en 2013, un ingnieur de Boeing a suggr que le MAX soit quip d'un indicateur de vitesse synthtique, un systme informatique utilis pour la premire fois sur le Boeing 787 Dreamliner, qui aurait fourni un systme de secours beaucoup plus fiable en cas de fausses lectures. Mais la direction de Boeing a rejet cette proposition, car elle aurait impliqu de fournir aux pilotes une formation sur simulateur  ce que la compagnie tait dtermine  viter afin de rduire les cots.

Toujours dans le cadre de la scurit des vols, le rapport rvle qu'en 2017, le pilote d'essai en chef de Boeing a rpondu aux suggestions selon lesquelles la formation sur simulateur tait ncessaire en raison du systme MCAS, en disant :  Boeing ne permettra pas que cela se produise. Nous nous retrouverons face  face avec tout rgulateur qui tentera d'en faire une exigence .

*Des dfauts de conception technique et un manque de transparence avec les rgulateurs et les clients dans le dveloppement du 737 Max  lorigine des crashs*

Dans les conclusions des rsultats de son enqute prliminaire, la commission des transports et des infrastructures de la Chambre des reprsentants a dclar :  La conception et le dveloppement du 737 MAX par Boeing ont t entachs par des dfauts de conception technique, un manque de transparence avec les rgulateurs et les clients, et des efforts pour brouiller les informations sur l'exploitation de l'avion . Selon le rapport, pendant le dveloppement du 737 MAX, les ingnieurs de Boeing ont soulev des proccupations de scurit concernant le fait que le MCAS soit li  un seul capteur d'angle d'attaque. A la suite des tragdies de Lion Air et d'Ethiopian Airlines, Boeing a reconnu certains de ces problmes en prvoyant, entre autres, d'avoir deux capteurs d'AOA pour alimenter le MCAS.

Selon le rapport, malgr le fait que la directive interne de Boeing pour le programme 737 MAX indiquait trs clairement en janvier 2020 que rien ne devait compromettre les exigences de formation des pilotes de niveau B sans simulateur,  Boeing a fait marche arrire en recommandant qu'une formation sur simulateur soit ncessaire avant la remise en service du 737 MAX. Les rponses de Boeing aux problmes de scurit soulevs dans le programme 737 MAX ont toujours t trop tardives , lit-on dans le rapport.

Le rapport de la Chambre a aussi conclu que  L'enqute de la Commission a galement rvl que l'examen de la certification de Boeing par la FAA 737 MAX tait nettement insuffisant et que la FAA a manqu  son devoir d'identifier les principaux problmes de scurit et de s'assurer qu'ils ont t traits de manire adquate au cours du processus de certification. La combinaison de ces problmes a condamn les vols de Lion Air et d'Ethiopian Airlines .

Suite  laccident du Lion Air, Boeing a dfendu son dveloppement du MCAS auprs de la FAA, en crivant qu'il n'y avait  aucune violation ou non-conformit du processus" sur de multiples questions, y compris l'valuation par Boeing de l'activation  rpte et non intentionnelle du MCAS , daprs le rapport.

 Le fait que de multiples erreurs de conception technique ou de certification aient t juges "conformes" par la FAA montre qu'il est indispensable de procder  des rformes lgislatives et rglementaires. Le dveloppement d'un avion commercial de catgorie transport conforme aux rglements de la FAA mais fondamentalement dfectueux et dangereux met en vidence un systme de surveillance de l'aviation qui a dsesprment besoin d'tre rpar , ont crit les enquteurs.

Dennis Muilenburg, le patron de Boeing a dmissionn en dcembre et a t remplac par David Calhoun. Ce dernier a dclar au New York Times que Muilenburg avait fait passer les profits avant la qualit :  Je ne pourrai jamais juger de ce qui a motiv Dennis, que ce soit le prix de l'action qui allait continuer  monter et  grimper, ou que ce soit simplement le fait de battre l'autre type... si quelqu'un a couru sur l'arc-en-ciel pour le pot d'or en bourse, c'est bien lui .

Mais le fait est que M. Calhoun lui-mme tait membre du conseil d'administration de Boeing pendant toute la priode de dveloppement du MAX. Lorsquil a t contest sur ce point par le Times, il a dclar :  Les administrateurs sont investis dans leurs PDG jusqu' ce qu'ils ne le soient plus . Cette attitude montre que  les normes de gouvernance de Boeing sont aussi proccupantes que ses normes d'ingnierie.

 Boeing tait incomptent, mais le Congrs est tout aussi fautif , a crit un commentateur. En effet, selon lui,  la FAA a t lente  certifier les avions, le Congrs a voulu conomiser de l'argent, alors ils ont laiss Boeing certifier leurs propres avions . Cest  ce que vous obtenez lorsque vous ne financez pas correctement un organisme de rglementation , a-t-il ajout. Et vous, quen pensez-vous ?

Source : Rapport denqute prliminaire

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des conclusions de lenqute prliminaire ?
 ::fleche::  Quels commentaires faites-vous des rvlations des enquteurs concernant les ngligences de Boeing encourages par les rgulateurs ? 
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous aussi, comme le commentateur, que le Congrs est fautif ? 

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  Boeing a officiellement cess de fabriquer les avions 737 Max clous au sol  cause des problmes logiciels, pendant qu'Airbus a dcid d'augmenter la production de l'A321 Neo
 ::fleche::  Boeing travaillerait sur un nouveau systme de contrle de vol pour son 737 MAX, dont le fonctionnement repose sur deux ordinateurs plutt qu'un seul
 ::fleche::  L'immobilisation du 737 MAX est un tel dsastre que les compagnies ariennes louent des 737-200 de 30 ans d'ge, pour rpondre  la demande croissante
 ::fleche::  L'actuel PDG de Boeing, Dennis Muilenburg, dmissionne, suite aux catastrophes lies au systme anti-dcrochage MCAS cette anne

----------


## jc_granit

Si on est optimiste, on peut dire que tout ces problmes rsolus, le 737 Max sera l'avion le plus sr du monde!

Si on est simplement raliste, on ne peut que s'tonner que ce cercueil volant ait obtenu le doit de voler et d'tre exploiter par les compagnies ariennes.

Qui avait la responsabilit de valider l'engin?

----------


## Edrixal

> Qui avait la responsabilit de valider l'engin?


Boeing. Mais comme l'ancien PDG est partie avec son parachute dore c'est bon y'a plus de problme !  ::aie::

----------


## laloune

> Boeing.


non, c'est la FAA qui avait la responsabilit de certifier l'avion. Mais ces derniers ont plus ou moins dlegu  Boeing l'homologation. Mais il n'en reste pas moins que c'est la FAA qui est responsable en dernier ressort. Lorsque je sous-traite une tche  un stagiaire et qu'il fait de la m... ce n'est pas lui que le patron va enguirlander mais bien moi!

----------


## calvaire

quand bien mme cette avion pourrais revoler, je suis pas sur que les clients ai envie de monter a bord mme si c'est sans risque.

Pour moi Boeing a perdu ma confiance.... confiance qu'ils vont mettre du temps a retrouver, j'ai planifier un voyage pour le canada cette t et j'ai pris que des Airbus pour l'aller et le retour, j'ai prfr payer un peu plus cher(60).
C'est pas juste un problme de conception que personne n'aurait pu prvoir, mais bien une escroquerie que Boeing connaissais trs bien mais  prfr le profit  la scurit.

----------


## gros_rougeot

Fiasco et suicide du sicle qui sera enseign dans les grandes coles.
Boing a de la chance d'tre en situation de monopole dans des secteurs stratgiques. Les USA vont augmenter la perfusion d'argent public pour maintenir le malade en vie.

----------


## walfrat

> non, c'est la FAA qui avait la responsabilit de certifier l'avion. Mais ces derniers ont plus ou moins dlegu  Boeing l'homologation. Mais il n'en reste pas moins que c'est la FAA qui est responsable en dernier ressort. Lorsque je sous-traite une tche  un stagiaire et qu'il fait de la m... ce n'est pas lui que le patron va enguirlander mais bien moi!


Comme dis dans l'article, la FAA  dlguer certains lments  Boeing car leurs moyens avait t revu  la baisse par le congrs, et ils devaient sans doute subir des pressions car ils les trouvaient dj trop lent.

Je ne mettrais donc pas tout sur le dos de la FAA.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je ne mettrais donc pas tout sur le dos de la FAA.


La FAA n'aurait pas du certifier ce modle, c'est tout. C'est elle qui a le dernier mot, c'est elle qui a le poste de responsabilit, elle n'a pas  laisser Boeing se certifier lui mme. 
Maintenant elle sur-compense en faisant un travail minutieux, pour bien signifier  tout le monde "regardez je ralise mon travail correctement, jamais je ne permettrai  un avion dangereux de voler !".

----------


## Edrixal

> La FAA n'aurait pas du certifier ce modle, c'est tout. C'est elle qui a le dernier mot, c'est elle qui a le poste de responsabilit, elle n'a pas  laisser Boeing se certifier lui mme. 
> Maintenant elle sur-compense en faisant un travail minutieux, pour bien signifier  tout le monde "regardez je ralise mon travail correctement, jamais je ne permettrai  un avion dangereux de voler !".


Donc Boeing qui  volontairement fait de la merde est irresponsable...  ::roll::  La vie est belle !

Ils sont tous responsables. Que ce soit les politiques qui ont pousser la FAA  laisser Boeing s'autocontrler, que Boeing qui  truquer les tests, que la FAA qui  accepter les rsultats de Boeing avec un peut d'argent en prime pour pas regarder tout a de trop assidument.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc Boeing qui  volontairement fait de la merde est irresponsable...


Oui, mais la FAA aurait du refuser  cet avion de voler. Elle aurait du voir qu'il ne rpondait pas aux exigences de scurit. C'est un peu l'arbitre.
Comme disait un gars de chez Boeing :  Cet avion est conu par des clowns qui sont  leur tour superviss par des singes .

----------


## Edrixal

> Oui, mais la FAA aurait du refuser  cet avion de voler. Elle aurait du voir qu'il ne rpondait pas aux exigences de scurit. C'est un peu l'arbitre.
> Comme disait un gars de chez Boeing :  Cet avion est conu par des clowns qui sont  leur tour superviss par des singes .


Sauf que la personne parlais des gens chez Boeing  :;): 
Et la FAA est coupable, j'dit pas le contraire. Mais tout lui mettre sur le dos c'est de la mauvaise foi, dans le sens ou Boeing savait qu'ils faisais de la merde, et que la politique  influencer la FAA dans sa manire de traiter le dossier.
Les trois acteurs sont coupable. Encore, si Boeing avais fait de la merde en pensant bien faire, je ne dit pas, mais ce n'est pas le cas.

C'est comme lorsque dans un jeu vido les tricheurs ne sont pas punis. Si le jeu deviens pourris par les tricheurs c'est en partie  cause des modrateurs qui n'agissent pas, ou trop peut, mais aussi  cause des tricheurs... On va pas dire "Les pauvres tricheurs, si la modration appliquer les rgles et bien ils ne tricherais pas !", c'est faux, il tenterais quand mme leur chance, c'est juste qu'ils ce prendrais une sanction et donc que leurs impacte sur le reste de la communaut serait moindre.

----------


## Lamecalbuta

> Donc Boeing qui  volontairement fait de la merde est irresponsable...  La vie est belle !
> 
> Ils sont tous responsables. Que ce soit les politiques qui ont pousser la FAA  laisser Boeing s'autocontrler, que Boeing qui  truquer les tests, que la FAA qui  accepter les rsultats de Boeing avec un peut d'argent en prime pour pas regarder tout a de trop assidument.


Vous rduisez les budgets de la FAA qui ne peut plus payer de bons ingnieurs, et vous laissez  sa tte une gouvernance  l'anciennet et au piston... (Donc qui ne connait rien aux derniers progrs informatiques) Merci l'administration Obama et Trump ....

Vous mettez  la tte de Boeing des financiers contrls par un Conseil d'Administration qui n'y connait rien en aviation , en industrie , (il n'y avait qu'un seul administrateur issu d'une cole d'ingnieur et venant de l'industrie) mais qui ne connaissent que les chiffres financiers ....
Et avec tout cela vous laissez le champ libre aux Financiers et reprsentants des actionnaires , aux personnes du marketing , infiltrs ou dsigns ,  la tte de Boeing pour prendre les bonnes dcisions !

Vous faites rgner la terreur ds qu'une opposition interne de bon sens se manifeste (surtout pour rsoudre un pb technique un tant soit peu onreux)

Et vous vous retrouvez avec la catastrophe industrielle du sicle ! (Mais pas si catastrophique que cela vu que 60% du chiffre d'affaire de Boeing est militaire , donc subventionn )  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si le jeu deviens pourris par les tricheurs c'est en partie  cause des modrateurs qui n'agissent pas, ou trop peut, mais aussi  cause des tricheurs...


Si des membres de ce forum tiennent des propos qui ne respectent pas la loi et que l'quipe de modration ne ragit pas assez vite le forum pourrait thoriquement tre condamn.
Les membres ne seraient pas inquits par la loi (mais ils seraient probablement bannis  vie du forum). La loi est trange mais elle fonctionne parfois comme a, parfois ce n'est pas celui qui fait la connerie qui est responsable. C'est pour cela que les modrateurs sont au taquet.

C'est un peu dans cet esprit :



> En juillet 2019, les dputs ont vot la proposition de loi (par 434 voix pour, 33 contre et 69 abstentions). La mesure phare, copie sur le modle allemand, fait obligation aux plateformes et moteurs de recherche (Facebook, Twitter, Google, etc.) de retirer les contenus  manifestement  illicites sous 24 heures, sous peine d'tre condamns  des amendes allant jusqu' 1,25 million d'euros.


Les sites n'ont pas cr le contenu, mais ils peuvent payer. En mme temps a ne sert  rien de s'en prendre  celui qui a produit le contenu haineux puisqu'il n'a pas d'argent...

Donc oui ce sont les chefs de Boeing qui ont fait n'importe quoi en essayant de dpenser le moins possible dans l'tape de conception, ils ont demand  ce qu'on change le moteur  l'arrache et qu'on bricole le logiciel. La FAA n'aurait pas du autoriser cet avion  voler. Elle aurait du dire "votre bricolage ne rpond pas aux exigences de scurit", c'est un peu pour a qu'elle existe  la base...
Boeing devrait investir  fond pour concevoir un avion "from scratch" (a sonne mieux que "de zro") et l ce serait parfait, mais a coterait des milliards et a prendrait des annes.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

Tu compares des trucs qui n'ont rien  voir...

FAA : pas de budget, une bonne planque, copinage : on donne carte blanche  Boeing.
Boeing : on veut maximiser les profits et on vend un avion avec des dfauts structurels majeurs, on le sait, et pourtant on le vend. sans rien dire videmment.

Et tu OSES nous dire que seule la FAA est responsable ???

----------


## Edrixal

> Si des membres de ce forum tiennent des propos qui ne respectent pas la loi et que l'quipe de modration ne ragit pas assez vite le forum pourrait thoriquement tre condamn.
> Les membres ne seraient pas inquits par la loi (mais ils seraient probablement bannis  vie du forum). La loi est trange mais elle fonctionne parfois comme a, parfois ce n'est pas celui qui fait la connerie qui est responsable. C'est pour cela que les modrateurs sont au taquet.


Prenons le cas d'injure raciste.
Oui le site pourrait avoir une sanction si il ne retire pas les propos.
Mais si la personne vis par les propos pose une plainte c'est bien l'auteur des propos et non le site qui serait sanctionner.

Et bien l c'est pareil. La FAA est coupable d'avoir laisser l'avions passer, mais Boeing est coupable d'avoir produit volontairement un avions dfectueux.
La lois est bien en mesure de pnaliser les deux parties. C'est juste que les US ne veulent pas couler Boeing.




> C'est un peu dans cet esprit :
> 
> Les sites n'ont pas cr le contenu, mais ils peuvent payer. En mme temps a ne sert  rien de s'en prendre  celui qui a produit le contenu haineux puisqu'il n'a pas d'argent...


L encore tu travestie les choses. La lois permet de se retourner contre les sites qui n'ont pas crer le contenue oui.
Mais la lois n'empche pas de se retourner aussi contre le crateur du contenue. Mais comme tu le dit, les crateurs de contenue ont rarement beaucoup d'argent, c'est pourquoi ils ont pondu cette lois.
Mais la lois nenlve pas la responsabilit  l'un pour la donner  l'autre. Elle ajoute une responsabilit, notamment parce que a permet d'aller chercher le pognon l ou il y a de l'argent.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et tu OSES nous dire que seule la FAA est responsable ???


Je n'ai jamais dis a, j'ai dis que son rle est d'interdire les avions dangereux. J'ai toujours dis que Boeing avait fait n'importe quoi, c'est eux qui ont cr l'avion. Donc ils sont forcment en tort.




> La FAA est coupable d'avoir laisser l'avions passer, mais Boeing est coupable d'avoir produit volontairement un avions dfectueux.


C'est prcisment ce que je dis depuis le dbut.

----------


## jfvoconce

J'ai travaill dans l'avionique pendant 20 ans, et tout le monde pense comme moi: cet avion est mal conu, bien avant que la premire ligne de logiciel soit crite. Le racteur est trop gros pour l'avion il est intrinsquement instable dans certaines conditions.
Pour un avion de chasse pas de problme, il y a du logiciel qui corrige et les pilotes sont forms pour. Pour le max les pilotes ne savaient mme pas que dans certaines conditions ce n'tait pas eux qui pilotaient ...
Cet avion ne devrait pas revoler.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour le max les pilotes ne savaient mme pas que dans certaines conditions ce n'tait pas eux qui pilotaient ...


Certains pilotent savaient, des accidents ont t vits. Malheureusement l'information n'tait pas parvenu  tout le monde et certains n'ont pas su comment ragir parce qu'ils ne comprenaient pas ce qu'il se passait.

----------


## Fleur en plastique

> Certains pilotent savaient, des accidents ont t vits. Malheureusement l'information n'tait pas parvenu  tout le monde


Justement. L'information n'tait pas transmise parce que l'un des "avantages" du Boeing 737 MAX tait l'absence totale de formation requise, donc conomie de cot. De monstrueux pans de logiciels ont t mis en place pour autant que possible muler l'ancien comportement, tout a pour viter une formation. Mais il aurait fallu aussi une formation pour le logiciel d'mulation, mais toute rfrence a t sciemment efface et masque.

Sans parler du fait de n'associer qu'un seul capteur  ce logiciel, et de ne pas prvoir de redondance, sauf  payer une option.

Tout a t fait ct Boeing pour maximiser les profits ; ceux de Boeing (plus de ventes grce  la chimre d'un avion sans formation; tout en option, y compris la scurit la plus lmentaire, et maximiser la prsence de vieille technologie plus aux normes, notamment le fameux vrin de direction, en tirant partie de la clause du grand-pre pour conomiser des frais de dveloppement et de certification), et ceux des compagnies ariennes clientes (pas de formation). Voil o mne l'conomie des cots  l'extrme : des centaines de morts, un avion mort-n avec des centaines en stock qui n'ont jamais vol, une compagnie ruine, une image dsastreuse, le monde entier qui se moque de Boeing et de la soi-disante USA Qualitt.

Il n'y a pas eu qu'une seule faute, mais des dizaines ; surtout ct Boeing, mais aussi ct FAA, on ne fait pas certifier un produit par son propre constructeur, cela parat pourtant lmentaire. S'il n'y a pas de moyens, il n'y aurait pas d avoir de certification. Si des politiques ont oblig la FAA  faire certifier par Boeing, ceux-l doivent tre aussi traduits en justice.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...). Si des politiques ont oblig la FAA  faire certifier par Boeing, ceux-l doivent tre aussi traduits en justice.


Obama et Trump en tte. Ca s'est pass sous les deux mandats.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Obama et Trump en tte.


Ils ne micro-managent pas tout non plus. Ce n'est pas forcment Obama qui a donn l'ordre  la FAA d'autoriser le 737 Max... Il y a une histoire d'tat profond (qu'on appelait avant complexe militaro-industriel mais qui maintenant englobe plus de lobbys). Ce sont plus les lobbys qui mettent la pression sur le prsident US que l'inverse. 

Vous parlez de la formation des pilotes et justement aujourd'hui il y a un article :
Crash du Boeing 737 MAX dEthiopian Airlines : la formation des pilotes mise en cause



> Dans un rapport dtape publi lundi 9 mars  la veille du premier anniversaire de la catastrophe, les enquteurs thiopiens chargs de dterminer les causes du crash ont mis en cause notamment *la formation  inadquate  fournie par le constructeur amricain*. Cet accident tait survenu moins de cinq mois aprs celui dun 737 MAX de la compagnie indonsienne Lion Air qui avait tu 189 personnes en scrasant quelques minutes aprs son dcollage de Djakarta. La succession des deux tragdies a plong lavionneur amricain dans la pire crise de son histoire.
> 
> Cest principalement le dysfonctionnement du systme antidcrochage MCAS, spcialement conu pour compenser les moteurs plus lourds du 737 MAX, qui a t mis en cause dans les deux catastrophes. Pour les enquteurs du ministre des transports thiopien,*  la diffrence de formation entre le B737 NG [qui prcde le 737 MAX] et le B737 MAX, fournie par le constructeur, apparat inadquate .*


Si le 737 Max est un jour de nouveau autoris  voler, Boeing aura amlior le logiciel, les voyants, les capteurs, la formation. L'avion ne sera pas plus dangereux que les autres.

----------


## Ryu2000

Capteurs inadapts sur 737 : la FAA inflige une amende de prs de 20 millions de dollars  Boeing
_La FAA allgue quentre juin 2015 et avril 2019, Boeing a install des systmes de guidage tte haute Rockwell Collins sur 791 avions de ligne, dont 618 Boeing 737 NG et 173 Boeing 737 MAX. La FAA allgue que les systmes de guidage de ces appareils taient quips de capteurs qui navaient pas t tests ou approuvs comme tant compatibles avec ces systmes de guidage. La FAA rapporte que Boeing a enfreint la rglementation en certifiant que ces appareils taient en tat de navigabilit alors quils ntaient pas conformes  leur certificat de type. Lagence ajoute en outre en outre que Boeing na pas suivi ses propres instructions de processus mtier, qui sont en place pour aider  prvenir de telles situations. Le fabricant du systme de guidage tte haute, Rockwell Collins, a ensuite effectu les tests et lanalyse des risques ncessaires et a mis  jour les documents. Boeing a 30 jours pour rpondre  la lettre envoye par la FAA._

----------


## labiloute

> Vous rduisez les budgets de la FAA qui ne peut plus payer de bons ingnieurs, et vous laissez  sa tte une gouvernance  l'anciennet et au piston... (Donc qui ne connait rien aux derniers progrs informatiques) Merci l'administration Obama et Trump ....
> 
> Vous mettez  la tte de Boeing des financiers contrls par un Conseil d'Administration qui n'y connait rien en aviation , en industrie , (il n'y avait qu'un seul administrateur issu d'une cole d'ingnieur et venant de l'industrie) mais qui ne connaissent que les chiffres financiers ....
> Et avec tout cela vous laissez le champ libre aux Financiers et reprsentants des actionnaires , aux personnes du marketing , infiltrs ou dsigns ,  la tte de Boeing pour prendre les bonnes dcisions !
> 
> Vous faites rgner la terreur ds qu'une opposition interne de bon sens se manifeste (surtout pour rsoudre un pb technique un tant soit peu onreux)
> 
> Et vous vous retrouvez avec la catastrophe industrielle du sicle ! (Mais pas si catastrophique que cela vu que 60% du chiffre d'affaire de Boeing est militaire , donc subventionn )


Et non, 70 % du CA de Boeing est civil !!! Donc les Yankee sont trs mal

Boeing manipule le cours de la bourse 
Fait de la communication habile en ce moment : On flagelle l'ancien DG et puis le lendemain on s'excuse. Mais comme cela on prpare le terrain au cas ou ?

----------


## laloune

> Et non, 70 % du CA de Boeing est civil !!!


tout  fait correct!




> An Overview of Boeings Revenues
> 
> Boeings 4 divisions are expected to make $92.3 Billion for the full year of 2019.
> 
>     Commercial Airplanes: $45.6 Billion (49%)
>     Defense, Space & Security Systems: $27.4 Billion (30%)
>     Global Services: $19.0 Billion (21%)
>     Boeing Capital Corporation: $ 0.3 Billion (<1%)


Source: https://www.forbes.com/sites/greatsp...us-government/

----------


## el_slapper

> Commercial Airplanes: $45.6 Billion (49%)
> Defense, Space & Security Systems: $27.4 Billion (30%)
> Global Services: $19.0 Billion (21%)
> Boeing Capital Corporation: $ 0.3 Billion (<1%)


Trs intressant. Les 18 milliards de pertes en 2019 sur l'affaire du MAX reprsentent donc 22% du CA de la boite. Aucune industrie ne peut rsister trs longtemps  ce niveau d'hmorragie. Aprs, au final, la branche aviation civile reprsente la moiti de leur CA(et sans doute moins en termes de bnfice, la dfense, c'est juteux).

----------


## Ryu2000

Boeing souffre dannulations en srie



> Grce  18 nouvelles commandes enregistres en fvrier, Boeing parvient certes  limiter  28 le recul net de son carnet de commandes, tous modles confondus. Certains clients, comme Air Lease Corp. et Oman Air ont prfr convertir des commandes de 737 Max en 787 Dreamliners. Il reste quAir Canada qui exploitait dj 24 exemplaires du Max, renonce  en exploiter 50. *Voil qui porte  plus de 200 les annulations dachats de 737 Max, sur un total de lordre de 4 500.* Cette vague dannulations risque de se poursuivre tant quon ne saura pas  quel horizon les autorits amricaines autoriseront lavion  redcoller. *Boeing avait jusqu prsent rassur ses actionnaires en notant que trs peu de compagnies renonaient  leurs achats.* Le gant, qui ne fabrique plus de 737 Max depuis janvier, annonce par ailleurs un gel de ses embauches et limite le nombre dheures supplmentaires de ses salaris, en vue de rduire ses cots. Boeing va aussi devoir  tirer  sur le reste de la ligne de crdit de 13,8 milliards de dollars quil avait ngocie en fvrier.


Boeing finira probablement par rebondir, a va tre difficile pendant un moment, mais a ne devrait par aller jusqu' la faillite.

----------


## labiloute

> Boeing souffre dannulations en srie
> 
> Boeing finira probablement par rebondir, a va tre difficile pendant un moment, mais a ne devrait par aller jusqu' la faillite.


Pas faillite , pas faillite, non pour l'instant ...

https://www.journal-aviation.com/act...-action-plonge

L'action du constructeur aronautique a chut de 18,16%  Wall Street, soit plus de 20 milliards de dollars de capitalisation boursire partis en fume en une sance. Elle a cltur  son plus bas depuis plus de deux ans et demi,  189,06 dollars.

Boeing, cr il y a 104 ans, ne vaut dsormais qu'un peu plus de 110 milliards de dollars en Bourse, soit moins que le groupe de vhicules lectriques Tesla, fond seulement en 2003, qui pse prs de 117 milliard

Airbus vaut environ 100 milliards de dollars (pas de militaire et pas d'espace !)


 ::calim2::  ::calim2::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Elle a cltur  son plus bas depuis plus de deux ans et demi,  189,06 dollars.


a ne m'impressionne jamais quand je vois a dans une courbe, c'est vraiment grave de revenir au niveau de 2 ans auparavant ?
Vous savez les actions, a monte, a descend, regardez le bitcoin par exemple  ::P:  (bon ok c'est particulier)
Il y a une histoire de Too Big To Fail, les banques et le gouvernement ne vont pas laisser cette entreprise faire faillite, c'est important stratgiquement.

L'action va chuter pendant des mois encore, mais elle finira par remonter, et l on pourra prendre le conseil de la femme qui aime le risque :
Cest le moment dinvestir en Bourse : les propos de dAgns Pannier-Runacher font polmique
Le 737 Max sera probablement autoris  voler  nouveau, il y a aura peut-tre une communication de crise pour bien expliquer au consommateur que le 737 Max est safe maintenant,  partir de l l'action remontera.

Et sinon en parlant d'avions, il y a des petites compagnies qui risquent de faire faillite :
Le dcryptage co. Coronavirus : les compagnies ariennes franaises inquites aprs la dcision de Donald Trump



> Le secteur de larien en danger
> Il est rsilient, il en a vu dautres, mais cest vrai que le raz-de-mare est tel, quon sattend  des faillites. En fait, le coronavirus risque surtout de signer larrt de mort des compagnies les plus fragiles : Flybe, la compagnie britannique, a tir le rideau la semaine dernire mais "sur la cinquantaine de compagnies franaises, il faut sattendre  une ou deux dfaillances",  cest ce que prdit par exemple le patron dAir Caraibes, Marc Rochet, dans le journal Le Parisien jeudi 12 mars. Les grosses compagnies vont sen sortir, non sans y laisser des plumes. Cest pour a quelles en appellent  ltat.


Cela dit avant a, a allait dj mal :
Transport arien : 23 compagnies ariennes ont fait faillite en 2019



> En France, les faillites des transporteurs Aigle Azur (deuxime plus ancienne compagnie franaise) et XL Airways ont secou lopinion publique par leur ampleur : Aigle Azur a laiss 13000 passagers en rade, XL Airways 1500 passagers (plus 40000 billets dj vendus). Des faillites qui ont relanc lurgence de la mise en place dun fonds de garantie pour rembourser les clients lss.  Une vingtaine de compagnies ariennes ont dpos le bilan en 2019, dont une bonne quinzaine desservait lUnion Europenne. Il est grand temps quune garantie bancaire soit exige  toute compagnie arienne qui embarque ou dbarque en Europe. Sinon, on continuera longtemps  se lamenter sur les clients flous et les agences de voyages prises en otage par une lgislation laxiste , commente Fabrice Dariot, patron du voyagiste  petits prix Bourse Des vols.


Le risque de krach conomique est lev en ce moment, les banques centrales vont faire lviter les marchs artificiellement, mais il faudra le payer un jour et a va faire mal. Un jour il y aura une crise infiniment plus forte que celle de 2008.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Airbus vaut environ 100 milliards de dollars (pas de militaire et pas d'espace !)


Un petit peu, quand mme... le A400M, c'est un avion militaire (bon, un peu balott en ce moment j'avoue), l'eurofighter aussi, pour les hlicos je sais plus. Pour la partie espace, ils fabriquent des satellites.

----------


## benjani13

> Envoy par labiloute
> 
> 
> Airbus vaut environ 100 milliards de dollars (pas de militaire et pas d'espace !)
> 
> 
> Un petit peu, quand mme... le A400M, c'est un avion militaire (bon, un peu balott en ce moment j'avoue), l'eurofighter aussi, pour les hlicos je sais plus. Pour la partie espace, ils fabriquent des satellites.


En fait il a oubli toute la filiale Airbus Defense & Space, qui, en plus du militaire, et un acteur majeure du spatial (construction de nombreux satellites, de rovers)

----------


## el_slapper

En fait, les deux groupes se valent presque. Boeing tait survaloris comme toutes les boites US, ou la bulle a t plus importante encore qu'en Europe. Airbus tait sans doute survaloris aussi, mais pas dans les mmes proportions. La crise du coronavirus va ramener tout a  des niveaux plus raisonnables(et bousiller l'conomie mondiale au passage, ce qui va tuer plus de gens que le virus lui-mme, mais a, c'est un dtail).

----------


## Ryu2000

Clou au sol depuis un an, le Boeing 737 MAX nest pas prs de revenir en vol



> Ces derniers jours encore, Boeing tablait sur un double feu vert de lAgence fdrale amricaine de laviation (FAA) et de lAgence europenne de la scurit arienne (EASA) au printemps avec un retour dans les airs de son moyen-courrier  lt.
> 
> Mais lincertitude demeure sur lavenir du MAX.  Il y a plus de chances quil revole un jour que de risques quil soit dfinitivement stopp , veut croire Marc Durance, associ (Partner) au sein du cabinet de conseils Archery Strategy Consulting (ASC).
> 
> Le rapport de la Commission des transports du Congrs amricain, dvoil vendredi 6 mars, a port un coup trs dur  Boeing. Selon elle, le MAX est un avion  fondamentalement dfectueux et dangereux . Pourtant, insiste lassoci du cabinet ASC,  *personne na intrt  ce que le MAX ne revole pas* . Avec prs de 5 000 exemplaires en commandes,  *le trou dans loffre de moyen-courriers serait gigantesque* , seffraie-t-il.


Bon en ce moment il y a moins de gens qui voyagent en avion, donc il n'y a peut-tre plus besoin d'autant d'avions  ::P:

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Bon en ce moment il y a moins de gens qui voyagent en avion, donc il n'y a peut-tre plus besoin d'autant d'avions


On verra ce qua a va donner, mais si le transport arien s'effondre vraiment, alors Airbus et ses 70 A320 par mois devrait suffire. Et l, je ne donne pas cher de la peau de Boeing - en tous cas la branche avions civils.

----------


## labiloute

> On verra ce qua a va donner, mais si le transport arien s'effondre vraiment, alors Airbus et ses 70 A320 par mois devrait suffire. Et l, je ne donne pas cher de la peau de Boeing - en tous cas la branche avions civils.


Je suis d'accord avec les deux prcdentes interventions.

Le Coronavirus va durer probablement jusqu juin, septembre ?

Au je taime moi non plus technique, va s'ajouter leffacement partiel  du besoin et la cela peut faire trs mal  Boeing (a quel niveau ?)

En tout cas on peut s'attendre a une avalanche de suppression de commande court terme de 737 Max.


 ::calim2::  ::calim2::

----------


## byrautor

premire vue il semble que le centre de gravit de l'avion est mal plac par rapport  sa portance (les ailes). Bien sur on peut jouer sur les valeurs, mais pas trop ! Perso je le vois devant les ailes me donnant l'impression que son nez est trop "long" . N'tait-ce pas pour diminuer la "rsistance" (frottement) de l'air et gagner ainsi de prcieux litres de krosne !  Bien d'accord avec jfvovonce !

----------


## domi65

... que Boeing a dvelopp pour rsoudre les problmes de stabilit dans certaines conditions de vol induites par les nouveaux moteurs plus puissants de l'avion 

Les moteurs ne sont pas plus puissants mais plus gros (et c'est l le problme). Cette grosseur permettant une meilleure efficience et donc un conomie d'nergie de l'ordre de l'ordre de 16% selon le constructeur.

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/CFM_International_LEAP

----------


## ALAIN-COGET

Lu un article expliquant que lors de la fusion, les rachets de MDD ont en fait pris le pouvoir, les financiers dominant les ingnieurs de Boeing.
En mauvaise langue, on a du leur dire, ben si Airbus gre les sorties de limites de vol, a doit tre facile...

----------


## el_slapper

> Lu un article expliquant que lors de la fusion, les rachets de MDD ont en fait pris le pouvoir, les financiers dominant les ingnieurs de Boeing.
> En mauvaise langue, on a du leur dire, ben si Airbus gre les sorties de limites de vol, a doit tre facile...


oui.

je mettrais le point de dpart aux annes 80, et la culture du communiquant charismatique(en bref : du sociopathe). Ceux-l n'ont pas trouv - pas  ce moment-l - leur chemin vers Boeing, une boite fire de sa tradition dingnierie, mais ils se sont panouis chez McDonnell Douglas. En 1996, plomb par un catalogue pas au niveau, McDonnell Douglas chute, et Boeing est plus ou moins forc de les racheter. Ils repartent de zro, mais favoris par un conseil d'administration qui comporte de moins en moins de techniques et de plus en plus de financiers, ils finissent par faire leur trou, jusqu' prendre compltement le pouvoir vers 2010. On en voit les effets, il leur faut 10 ans pour mettre une boite au fond du trou.

----------


## FMJ

Le bilan des courses, c'est que :
> Boeing va perdre des dizaines de milliards d'euros dans l'histoire ! Il n'y aura pas faillite car l'Etat est derrire et qu'il y a
> Des milliers d'employs Boeing et de sous-traits vont finir au chmage
>

----------


## FMJ

Le bilan des courses, c'est que :
> Boeing va perdre des dizaines de milliards d'euros dans l'histoire ! Il n'y aura pas faillite car l'Etat est derrire et qu'il y a l'entit militaire de Boeing qui pse plus lourd que le civil.
> Des milliers d'employs Boeing et de sous-traits vont finir au chmage
> Airbus n'en profitera pas tant que a, ses capacits de production tant limites
> Mais c'est plutt Comac le concurrent chinois qui risque de tirer les marrons du feu ....

Un beau gchis !

----------


## labiloute

> Le bilan des courses, c'est que :
> > Boeing va perdre des dizaines de milliards d'euros dans l'histoire ! Il n'y aura pas faillite car l'Etat est derrire et qu'il y a l'entit militaire de Boeing qui pse plus lourd que le civil.
> > Des milliers d'employs Boeing et de sous-traits vont finir au chmage
> > Airbus n'en profitera pas tant que a, ses capacits de production tant limites
> > Mais c'est plutt Comac le concurrent chinois qui risque de tirer les marrons du feu ....
> 
> Un beau gchis !


Arrt avec Airbus.

Sa capacit n'est qu'un problme politique et europen et donc en filigramme US (tout ce petit monde se partage le dernier)

Il faut 4 ans pour qu'un usine oprationnelle sorte de terre (Les chinois 1 semaine pour un hpital...) Pas plus pas moins.

Un avion d'une nouvelle conception, Boeing sera oblig d'en pass par la, demande au bas mot 8 ans.

Soit 4 ans pour tailler des croupire  Boeing, comac et compagnie.


 ::calim2::  ::calim2::

----------


## abgech

> (Les chinois 1 semaine pour un hpital...)


Je pense qu'il faut arrter avec cette admiration bate des Chinois. Les deux hpitaux qu'ils ont "construit" sont en fait des hpitaux militaires, prexistant en kit, et qui ont t transports et monts. Il fallait faire une dalle pour supporter les lments, amener, lectricit, traitement et vacuation des eaux uses et dchet. C'est dj trs bien de pouvoir le faire en une dizaine de jours, mais rien de comparable avec la construction totale d'un hpital.

La France est certainement capable de faire la mme chose, avec, sans doute moins de coercition et moins de discipline, mais capable nanmoins.

Je ne suis pas anti-Chinois, je suis au contraire admiratif de voir comment ce pays a pu passer, en quelques dizaines d'annes, de pays misrable  pays dvelopp.
Mais  quel prix pour les individus ? Cela reste dans la tradition multi-millnaire extrme-orientale, le groupe passe avant l'individu.

----------


## Jipt

> [] je suis au contraire admiratif de voir comment ce pays a pu passer, en quelques dizaines d'annes, de pays misrable  *pays dvelopp*.


Euh, transformer des campagnes paisibles en rgions industrialises hautement pollues sans avoir aucunement tir les leons des drames de l'Occident dans ce domaine, je ne trouve pas a tellement admirable.

Ils avaient une chance de se dvelopper d'une manire intelligente, ils l'ont laiss passer.

Heureusement que le covid va remettre les pendules de la plante  l'heure.

----------


## calvaire

> Euh, transformer des campagnes paisibles en rgions industrialises hautement pollues sans avoir aucunement tir les leons des drames de l'Occident dans ce domaine, je ne trouve pas a tellement admirable.
> 
> Ils avaient une chance de se dvelopper d'une manire intelligente, ils l'ont laiss passer.
> 
> Heureusement que le covid va remettre les pendules de la plante  l'heure.


on appelle cela en chine le grand bon en avant.

et je suis convaincue qu'une fois l'pidmie termin les usines vont tourner  300%, histoire de satisfaire la demande brutale mondial. Un peu comme aprs une guerre ou faut tous reconstruire, aprs l'pidmie les gens vont vouloir changer leurs smartphones, tls...etc.
Histoire de faire peur  Ryu2000 , aprs l'pidmie  on aura peut etre un baby boom qui fera la pop mondial  10 milliards  ::ptdr::

----------


## laloune

> Heureusement que le covid va remettre les pendules de la plante  l'heure.


puisses-tu tre entendu... si seulement le monde pouvait se rendre compte que la situation actuelle pourrait devenir (deviendra ?) la norme dans quelques annes... a priori le covid-19 n'est que l'apritif par rapport  ce qui se trouve dans le permafrost...  commencer par l'anthrax (et au vu des bactries rsistantes aux antibiotiques...)

----------


## labiloute

Incroyable, Boeing n'a maintenant plus dans son bilan que des dettes
- Emprunts
- Fournisseurs
- Clients
- Retraites futures  financer
-...

Maintenant soit une OPA d'un gros requin ou nationalisation ! 

Je pencherai pour le seconde option 

 ::calim2::  ::calim2::

----------


## Ryu2000

> aprs l'pidmie les gens vont vouloir changer leurs smartphones, tls...etc.


Je ne suis pas convaincu, ils peuvent consommer comme des porcs pendant le confinement par contre, il y a des gens qui passent des heures  faire du shopping sur internet.
Je pense que quand les gens seront enfin libre de sortir sans motif, ils vont aller se promener.
Pendant des semaines et des semaines ils auront vu leur PC, leur smartphone, leur TV, ils vont avoir envie de voir autre chose.




> Histoire de faire peur  Ryu2000 , aprs l'pidmie  on aura peut etre un baby boom qui fera la pop mondial  10 milliards


Alors dj la surpopulation devrait faire peur  tout le monde, c'est quand mme simple  comprendre que plus il y a d'individus plus il y a de pollution, il n'y a pas de ressources pour 10 milliards, mme en recyclant tout  fond. Ou alors il faut baisser drastiquement le niveau de vie des pays riches.
De toute faon les gens utilisent des moyens de contraception. (l en plus c'est un motif valable pour sortir de son domicile, donc des gens vont vraiment avoir envie d'aller acheter une boite de prservatif)
Si a se trouve le Covid-19 rend strile, on a pas encore le recul pour avoir des infos la dessus ^^

Mais d'un ct c'est vrai qu' la libration, il va y avoir des jeunes filles clibataire qui auront une svre envie d'avoir des relations sexuelles.

----------


## labiloute

Quelqu'un a des nouvelles de Boeing ?

Ils travaillent ?

 ::calim2::  ::calim2::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ils travaillent ?


Apparemment oui :
Boeing suspend les dividendes, le patron renonce  son salaire



> Il pouvait prtendre  un bonus supplmentaire de 7 millions sil parvenait  convaincre les autorits de laviation civile de lever linterdiction de vol affectant depuis le 13 mars 2019 lancien best-seller 737 MAX  la suite de deux accidents rapprochs ayant fait 346 morts.
> 
> *Boeing ne suspend pas pour le moment la production dans ses usines, affirmant  dployer toutes (ses) ressources pour continuer  soutenir (ses) oprations, (ses) effectifs et (ses) clients et  prserver la continuit de (sa) chane dapprovisionnement tout au long de cette crise de la COVID-19 .*
> 
> Cette dernire dcision est une surprise, car le constructeur enregistre dsormais trs peu de revenus, les compagnies ariennes ayant suspendu toute rception davions et ayant report les commandes de nouveaux aronefs.  
> 
> Elle est susceptible nanmoins dtre salue par le Congrs et la Maison-Blanche, qui divergent sur la forme que pourrait prendre un ventuel sauvetage de Boeing, premier groupe exportateur amricain.
> 
> Lavionneur demande au moins 60 milliards de dollars au gouvernement fdral pour lui et sa chane de fournisseurs afin dviter une cascade de faillites et de licenciements massifs.
> ...


Peut-tre que le gouvernement US va acheter plus de 51% des actions Boeing, ce serait un peu comme une nationalisation.
Boeing bientt nationalis par Donald Trump ?



> Une des hypothses les plus discutes est une prise de participation au capital de Boeing du gouvernement fdral. "Les contribuables devraient avoir une part dans une entreprise en change de leur assistance, de sorte que le grand public bnficie de son investissement une fois que l'entreprise redeviendra stable", dfend le parlementaire dmocrate Earl Blumenauer. Ce qui passe, selon Michel Merluzeau, expert chez Air insight Research, par un dpt de bilan via le chapitre 11, la loi sur les faillites permettant  une socit de se restructurer  l'abri de ses cranciers et de faire merger une "nouvelle" entreprise.
> 
> Ce scnario ressemble au schma de sauvetage de GM et Chrysler lors de la crise financire. Outre les 17,4 milliards dcaisss le 19 dcembre 2008 par l'administration Bush, via l'impopulaire plan de sauvetage de la finance, connu sous l'acronyme barbare de TARP ("Troubled Assets Relief Program"), son successeur Barack Obama avait ensuite mis en place un mcanisme spcifique pour aider l'automobile amricaine. Au total, le gouvernement fdral a inject 81 milliards de dollars en prts et achats de titres pour sauver Chrysler et GM.
> 
> Ce dernier, qui a fait faillite en juin 2009, avait reu au total 50 milliards et le gouvernement fdral tait devenu le principal actionnaire du "nouveau GM" avec 61% du capital. Cette nationalisation qui ne dit pas son nom a cot 11,2 milliards de dollars aux contribuables, mais a permis de sauver 1,5 million d'emplois amricains, selon le Center for Automotive Research. L'Etat fdral a par la suite vendu Chrysler  Fiat et s'est dsengag de GM en dcembre 2013.

----------


## labiloute

De la lecture 

https://www.aerobuzz.fr/industrie/bo...nace-dune-opa/


 ::calim2::  ::calim2::

----------


## labiloute

Bon pour la casse le max ?

https://blogs.mediapart.fr/michel-de...-pour-la-casse

 ::calim2::  ::calim2::

----------


## Ryu2000

Dcidment Boeing n'a vraiment pas de bol cette anne.
La compagnie Norwegian annule une commande de prs dune centaine davions Boeing



> En difficult financire, la compagnie arienne  bas cots revient sur sa dcision dacheter 92 Boeing 737 MAX et cinq Dreamliner, et rclame aussi des ddommagements.


En ce moment les compagnies ariennes ne doivent pas se porter extrmement bien.

----------


## el_slapper

> En ce moment les compagnies ariennes ne doivent pas se porter extrmement bien.


C'est l'euphmisme du sicle. Le fuel reprsente 30% des dpenses, donc il reste  peu prs 70% des dpenses habituelles. Les recettes sont quasiment  zro. Air France fait 30 vols par jour sur ses mille habituels. Ce qui fait 5% d'activit(ce sont surtout les gros vols qui existent encore, New York, Papeete...). La crise du 11 Septembre tait peanuts en comparaison, a n'a t que 4 jours d'arrt total, 6 mois de dsordre massif, et un retour  la demande d'avant en moins d'un an. On en est  plus de trois mois d'arrt quasi total, avec des perspectives de reprise plus que rduites.

Boeing serait dj mort sans sa branche armement et sans le soutien massif de l'tat fdral. Airbus qui fin mars claironnait encore ne pas avoir besoin d'aide est pass en mode panique et exige qu'on finance ses clients (et tient aussi le choc grce  ses autres activits, spatial, armement, mais pour combien de temps?). Embraer a perdu la dotation de Boeing qui allait avec le partenariat et va se retrouver le bec dans l'eau - alors mme que sont carnet de commandes rsiste bien et que ses avions sont rentables. Mitsubishi en est  dire "avec le nouveau march, mieux vaut notre 90 places que les gros 180 places d'Airbus et Boeing" - pour cacher son dsarroi extrme. Ca, c'est les constructeurs. Les compagnies ariennes ne vont pas aussi bien.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est l'euphmisme du sicle.


Ouais c'est souvent drle les figures de style comme les hyperboles, les euphmismes, les litotes.

En parlant de constructeur d'avions qui va mal :
Face  la crise, Airbus choisit la manire forte et envisage de supprimer 15 000 postes



> Cette fois, aux dires de M. Faury, cest  lampleur et la profondeur de la crise de Covid-19  qui poussent Airbus  tailler dans ses effectifs. Les coupes interviendront presque exclusivement au sein de la branche aviation commerciale qui emploie 81 000 personnes sur les 135 000 salaris de lentreprise.
> (...)
> Ces 15 000 suppressions de postes  sont la plus grosse rduction deffectifs  laquelle Airbus a jamais procd , a reconnu le PDG. Selon lui, le groupe ne pouvait sy soustraire alors que  40 % de notre activit a disparu . Fin avril, le rival amricain Boeing avait dj annonc 16 000 suppressions de postes, soit 10 % de ses effectifs.


Des licenciements il y en a un peu partout en ce moment :
Commerzbank envisage 7.000 nouvelles suppressions d'emplois - Brse-Zeitung



> Commerzbank envisage de supprimer 7.000 emplois supplmentaires en plus des 4.000 suppressions de postes dj annonces l'automne dernier jusqu'en 2023, rapporte mardi le quotidien financier Brsen-Zeitung, selon lequel cette hypothse va tre examine par le conseil de surveillance de la deuxime banque d'Allemagne.

----------


## el_slapper

Nous, on a juste gel les embauches - sauf remplacement de dpart  la retraite (d'ailleurs, si quelqu'un connait un(e) expert(e) en facturation hospitalire ESPIC que a brancherait de faire de ldition de logiciel.....). On sait que quasiment personne ne va nous quitter dans des conditions pareilles, sauf dpart  la retraite, justement. Mais on sait qu'on est _relativement_ privilgis. Mais oui, a va mal presque partout.

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a de nouvelles annulations de commandes :
Boeing : nouveaux dboires pour le 737 MAX



> Boeing est dcidment  la peine. Avolon a annonc de nouvelles annulations de commandes portant sur 27 avions 737 MAX, sur la priode 2020-2022. Ces dernires viennent sajouter  lannulation dune commande de 75 de ces appareils par Avolon plus tt dans lanne. Dernirement, la compagnie  bas cots Norwegian Air Shuttle avait dj annul une commande de 92 exemplaires du 737 MAX ainsi que de cinq Dreamliner. Norwegian a aussi lanc une procdure judiciaire pour obtenir des ddommagements lis aux pertes gnres par l'immobilisation des 737 MAX, clous au sol depuis mars 2019 aprs deux accidents ayant cot la vie  346 personnes.


C'est la crise les gens ne prennent plus l'avion. D'un autre ct c'est bon pour l'cologie, non ?

----------


## Ryu2000

Boeing obtient un contrat pharaonique de 22 milliards de dollars de la part du Pentagone



> Boeing a obtenu du Pentagone un contrat global d'une valeur plafond de 22,89 milliards d'euros pour la livraison de la nouvelle version du F-15, le F-15EX. Dans un premier temps, l'US Air Force a attribu au constructeur amricain un premier contrat de prs de 1,19 milliard de dollars pour la construction du premier lot de huit avions de chasse avancs F-15EX.
> Si on en doutait encore, Boeing est bel et bien soutenu  bout de bras par les Etats-Unis. L'avionneur a obtenu du Pentagone un contrat global d'une valeur plafond de 22,89 milliards d'euros pour la livraison de la nouvelle version du F-15, le F-15EX, pour une dure et une quantit (jusqu' 144 appareils) encore indtermines, selon un communiqu du Pentagone. Un contrat "historique", selon Boeing. Le retrait de service de cet appareil, dont le premier vol remonte  1972, tait pourtant envisag sur la dcennie 2020. Ce ne sera donc pas le cas.

----------


## el_slapper

> Boeing obtient un contrat pharaonique de 22 milliards de dollars de la part du Pentagone


Il y a aussi une raison plus technique  cette dcision (mme si sauver les fesses de Boeing a sans doute prcipit les choses) : Le F-35 n'est pas oprationnel. Le F-15, lui, a fait ses preuves, et une nouvelle modernisation permet de garder une arme de l'air en tat de faire le boulot.

----------


## Ryu2000

Boeing n'a pas de chance en ce moment.
Rouills, des moteurs de Boeing 737 s'arrtent en plein vol

----------


## Nancy Rey

*La Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) finalise son plan pour le retour du Boeing 737 MAX,* 
*mais quelques obstacles subsistent*

Le dernier chapitre de la saga du Boeing 737 MAX a dbut hier, avec la publication par la FAA d'un rsum prliminaire de son examen formel des tches requises pour remettre l'avion en service. L'avis de proposition de rglementation dcrit la liste finale des modifications de conception requises pour le Boeing 737 MAX, ainsi que des modifications aux procdures d'exploitation et de maintenance et  la formation des pilotes propose, qui doivent tre effectues pour que l'avion  raction reprenne le transport de passagers. Cette proposition de rglementation prvoit une priode de commentaires de 45 jours qui s'ouvre ds sa publication.

Les changements de conception comprennent un nouveau logiciel pour limiter le systme de contrle de vol qui a caus deux crashs du MAX qui ont tu 346 personnes, une nouvelle alerte dans le cockpit pour dire aux pilotes si un capteur qui a dclench ces crashs est dfectueux, ainsi que le dtournement de certains circuits sur les avions pour prvenir une ventuelle dfaillance similaire dclenche par un court-circuit lectrique.


La FAA a dclar qu'elle avait effectu elle-mme toutes les approbations associes aux modifications de conception, ne dlguant aucune des tches de surveillance  Boeing.  Grce  un processus approfondi, transparent et inclusif, la FAA a dtermin de manire prliminaire que les modifications proposes par Boeing  la conception du 737 MAX, aux procdures de l'quipage de conduite et aux procdures de maintenance attnuent efficacement les problmes de scurit lis  l'avion qui ont contribu aux accidents des vols 610 et 302 , a prcis la FAA.

Cette publication met en route les dernires tapes en vue de permettre aux compagnies ariennes amricaines de transporter  nouveau des passagers sur le MAX avant la fin de cette anne. Les documents de la FAA seront publis dans le registre fdral dans les prochains jours, qui ouvrira une fentre de 45 jours pour les observations du public, pendant laquelle les oprateurs ariens, les experts du secteur et le public pourront donner leur avis sur la proposition de la FAA. Aprs quelques semaines, la FAA rpondra aux commentaires et publiera sa directive de navigabilit finale, approuvant le MAX pour voler  nouveau. Cette autorisation est attendue en octobre. Aprs cela, les compagnies ariennes amricaines prendront un mois ou deux pour modifier et tester leurs avions et former leurs pilotes. Un rapport spar de la FAA qui dfinira les normes minimales de formation pour les pilotes MAX est toujours en attente.

*Corriger les failles*

La proposition de directive de navigabilit de la FAA qui annulerait l'immobilisation au sol du Boeing depuis mars 2019, ncessitera l'installation d'un nouveau logiciel pour corriger les dfauts du systme de contrle de vol, le Maneuvering Characteristics Augmentation System (MCAS), qui ont mal tourn lors des deux vols de l'avion MAX en Indonsie et en thiopie. Les changements signifient que le MCAS s'activera sur la base des entres de deux capteurs d'angle d'attaque plutt que sur le seul capteur de la conception originale, dont la dfaillance a dclench les catastrophes. Et si le MCAS est dclench, il ne s'activera qu'une seule fois, et non plusieurs comme lors des deux vols d'crasement, et l'ampleur de la dviation de la queue horizontale du systme sera limite afin que les pilotes puissent la contrer si ncessaire en tirant sur le manche.

La FAA a dclar qu'elle avait valu l'valuation prliminaire de scurit individuelle de Boeing sur les systmes de commandes de vol mis  jour et que les nouvelles conceptions  rpondent  toutes les exigences de scurit en matire de fiabilit et d'intgrit . Des experts externes estiment que ces correctifs, dvelopps par Boeing, devraient empcher la rptition des scnarios sur les vols de crash.

Comme le capteur d'angle d'attaque qui a dclench le crash du Lion Air tait un dispositif de remplacement qui avait t mal calibr lors de son installation sur l'avion, la FAA exige galement une modification des procdures de maintenance MAX  pour inclure une vrification indpendante finale afin de s'assurer que la rparation  est correctement installe.

Enfin, chaque compagnie arienne doit galement effectuer un vol de prparation oprationnelle sur chaque avion  raction MAX avant de transporter des passagers.
Modifications de la liste de contrle d'urgence des pilotes

La directive de la FAA exigera galement la rvision du manuel de pilotage existant pour le MAX afin d'y incorporer les procdures nouvelles et rvises du personnel navigant. Un changement important est la liste de vrification d'urgence que le pilote doit suivre si la queue horizontale pousse continuellement le nez du jet vers le bas, connue sous le nom de liste de vrification du stabilisateur en cas d'emballement.


Une semaine aprs le premier crash MAX en octobre 2018, celui du Lion Air JT 610 en Indonsie, Boeing a publi un bulletin  l'attention des pilotes leur disant que ce qui avait mal tourn tait essentiellement un emballement du stabilisateur et a indiqu cette liste de vrification comme tant la rponse approprie. Cependant, un peu plus de quatre mois plus tard, les pilotes du vol ET 302 d'Ethiopian Airlines ont essay de suivre la liste de vrification du stabilisateur en cas d'emballement et l'ont trouve impossible. Conformment aux instructions, les pilotes thiopiens ont frapp les interrupteurs qui ont coup l'alimentation de la queue horizontale, stoppant ainsi son mouvement. Mais ils se sont aperus qu'ils ne pouvaient pas dplacer physiquement la queue en position de cabrer en faisant tourner une roue manuelle dans le cockpit. Ces pilotes avaient laiss l'avion prendre trop de vitesse, ce qui a augment les forces sur la queue et l'a bloque en position. Le pilote ne pouvait pas bouger le volant manuel.

Dans les nouvelles instructions de la FAA, cette liste de contrle critique est considrablement mise  jour avec des avertissements jamais donns aux pilotes thiopiens. Tout d'abord, les pilotes sont informs qu'avant de toucher les interrupteurs de coupure, ils doivent utiliser les interrupteurs au pouce du stabilisateur lectrique principal sur le manche pour rgler le tangage du jet et rduire les forces sur la queue. Par ailleurs, ils sont avertis que dans certaines conditions, lorsque la queue horizontale s'est dplace jusqu' une position extrme, il peut falloir un effort de deux pilotes pour tourner physiquement le volant de commande manuelle. Une dernire note dans la liste de contrle rvise indique que la rduction de la vitesse rduira les forces exerces sur la queue, ce qui peut rduire l'effort ncessaire pour compenser manuellement.

La nouvelle version de la check-list, dveloppe par Boeing, ne vise pas  enseigner aux pilotes une ancienne technique d'aviateur pour la manipulation d'un stabilisateur en fuite qui figurait dans les manuels de vol, il y a des dcennies, parfois appele mthode des montagnes russes. Cependant, cette technique exige beaucoup d'habilet et de courage de la part du pilote. En l'utilisant dans un simulateur de vol qui a recr les conditions du vol de l'crasement thiopien, deux pilotes amricains ont russi  sortir du piqu, mais ont perdu 8 000 pieds d'altitude avant de le faire.

Les deux crashs MAX se sont produits quelques minutes aprs le dcollage, avant que les avions n'aient atteint cette altitude. Au lieu de cela, Boeing se contente des instructions standard sur les stabilisateurs en cas d'emballement, dsormais compltes par des avertissements sur l'ordre des tapes et les piges  viter. La FAA a dclar que  les prdictions du simulateur valides par les essais en vol de Boeing  taient utilises pour calculer les forces requises sur la roue de compensation et qu'une maquette de la roue manuelle dmontrait qu'avec ces procdures, elle pouvait tre dplace mme par des quipages plus petits avec moins de force physique.

*Le public est invit  faire part de ses commentaires*

La FAA a dclar que son plan final pour dbloquer le MAX intgre les recommandations de plusieurs enqutes sur les accidents du MAX et du comit consultatif technique indpendant compos d'experts du monde entier et de diverses agences gouvernementales mis en place pour examiner les mesures correctives proposes.

 Cet examen approfondi a pris plus de 18 mois et a inclus le travail  plein temps de plus de 40 ingnieurs, inspecteurs, pilotes et personnel de soutien technique. Cet effort reprsente plus de 60 000 heures d'examen, de tests de certification et d'valuation des documents pertinents pour la FAA. Jusqu' prsent, cela a inclus environ 50 heures de tests en vol ou sur simulateur de la FAA et l'analyse par la FAA de plus de 4.000 heures de tests en vol et sur simulateur de la compagnie , a dclar la FAA. 

La FAA a dclar qu'elle soutenait activement les valuations simultanes du MAX par les rgulateurs trangers de l'aviation. Toutefois, chaque autorit fera sa propre valuation des conclusions de la FAA et prendra sa propre dcision sur l'autorisation de ractiver la MAX. Pour les 737 MAX dj construits, Boeing ou la compagnie arienne doit intgrer toutes les modifications de conception et les mesures de maintenance prescrites par la FAA avant que l'avion puisse voler. Pour tout futur avion 737 MAX livr, Boeing est tenu d'incorporer les mmes actions obligatoires.

Sources : Avis de proposition de rglement, Rsum prliminaire

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  La FAA aurait assoupli le processus d'approbation du logiciel MCAS du Boeing 737 Max en 2017, selon les rsultats d'une enqute

 ::fleche::  Le logiciel de vol du 737 Max est dfectueux, car Boeing a confi le travail  des ingnieurs pays 9 $/h ? Oui, selon d'anciens employs du groupe

 ::fleche::  Boeing pourrait suspendre la production du 737 Max en raison des rpercussions conomiques de la crise qui dure depuis 5 mois

 ::fleche::  Le correctif logiciel de Boeing pour le problme du 737 MAX submerge l'ordinateur de bord de l'avion selon les pilotes de la FAA

----------


## user056478426

> Quen pensez-vous ?


Je n'ai aucune confiance en Boeing et a ne changera pas.

----------


## SQLpro

Extrait de l'article :
"
_En l'utilisant [nouvelle version de la check-list] dans un simulateur de vol qui a recr les conditions du vol de l'crasement thiopien, deux pilotes amricains ont russi  sortir du piqu, mais ont perdu 8 000 pieds d'altitude avant de le faire.

Les deux crashs MAX se sont produits quelques minutes aprs le dcollage, avant que les avions n'aient atteint cette altitude._ 
"

Bref il faut que les deux pilotes soient disponibles pour que leur force musculaire additionne puisse permettre de remettre la gouverne de profoncdeur  sa bonne place :
"
_lorsque la queue horizontale s'est dplace jusqu' une position extrme, il peut falloir un effort de deux pilotes pour tourner physiquement le volant de commande manuelle_
"
Et lorsque l'on sait que dans les deux crash cela s'est produit peu de temps aprs le dcollage... La rserve d'altitude de 8 000 pieds (soit 2 500 m env.) n'tait pas atteinte !

Bref,  quand le prochaine crash...

A +

----------


## web bea

> Bref il faut que les deux pilotes soient disponibles pour que leur force musculaire additionne puisse permettre de remettre la gouverne de profondeur  sa bonne place :


  :8O: 


Je sens que l'on va devoir bientt ajouter une preuve de force physique aux examens destins  obtenir ou proroger la qualification de type pour les 737 Max.

On va mettre les pilotes  la musculation... ::mrgreen::

----------


## laloune

> On va mettre les pilotes  la musculation...


c'tait le cas notamment durant la seconde guerre mondiale, les pilotes de bombardiers taient parmi les plus costauds car ils devaient pouvoir manoeuvrer les commandes  mains nues (pas de vrins pour les aider). D'autant plus que lorsqu'un moteur prenait feu, ils mettaient l'appareil en piqu volontairement pour que le vent relatif teigne les flammes... a avait quand mme quelque chose d'hroque

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je sens que l'on va devoir bientt ajouter une preuve de force physique aux examens destins  obtenir ou proroger la qualification de type pour les 737 Max.


Ce serait jug sexiste, plein de gens seraient scandalis "Pourquoi il y a un pourcentage plus lev d'homme qui russissent l'preuve physique pour tre habilit  conduire le 737 max ?".




> La directive de la FAA exigera galement la rvision du manuel de pilotage existant pour le MAX afin d'y incorporer les procdures nouvelles et rvises du personnel navigant. Un changement important est la liste de vrification d'urgence que le pilote doit suivre si la queue horizontale pousse continuellement le nez du jet vers le bas, connue sous le nom de liste de vrification du stabilisateur en cas d'emballement.


Si on apprend aux pilotes comment ragir en cas de problme, ils devraient tre plus  mme d'viter des krachs.




> Cet examen approfondi a pris plus de 18 mois et a inclus le travail  plein temps de plus de 40 ingnieurs, inspecteurs, pilotes et personnel de soutien technique. Cet effort reprsente plus de 60 000 heures d'examen, de tests de certification et d'valuation des documents pertinents pour la FAA. Jusqu' prsent, cela a inclus environ 50 heures de tests en vol ou sur simulateur de la FAA et l'analyse par la FAA de plus de 4.000 heures de tests en vol et sur simulateur de la compagnie , a dclar la FAA.


Je pense que Boeing retiendra la leon et ne fera plus jamais de conception  l'arrache comme ce fut le cas pour le 737 Max, l c'est fini le "on prend un avion on met un plus gros moteur dedans, on bricole le logiciel pour que l'avion puisse s'envoler et on ne forme pas les pilotes parce qu'au final c'est un peu prs comme l'ancien modle".

Pour calmer le public il faudrait mme concevoir un avion from sctrach, mais a prendrait des annes et a coterait des milliards.

----------


## Romain Kros

Tout a pour a, et plus prcisment pour sauver la face de Boeing en ne lobligeant pas  renoncer purement et simplement  un systme aberrant. Plutt que de mettre un ou deux indicateurs dincidence devant les yeux des pilotes, pour les avertir quand ils voluent aux grands angles, on prfre installer une usine  gaz. Mais comme elle risque de reproduire le droulement de trim, on demande aux pilotes de venir  son secours par des procdures compliques. Cest ce quon peut appeler une technologie de Gribouille. Je me permets de vous signaler  ce propos mon ouvrage  Dcrochage , paru en janvier dernier aux ditions FYP.

----------


## CaptainDangeax

Le but c'tait de ne pas renvoyer les pilotes en formation parce que bla bla a cote cher bla bla... Dans un monde de rve, la clique responsable de ce fiasco financier ira vendre des hot dogs  l'extrieur des banques d'affaire. Mais on n'est pas dans un monde idal. J'ai un copain pilote qui m'a dit prfrer Boeing  Airbus parce que Boeing, le manche au milieu, avion de pilote, commandes directes toussa toussa alors qu'Airbus, mini manche ordinateur de vol commandes lectriques toussa toussa... Je n'ai pas eu cette conversation de nouveau avec lui depuis cette affaire du 737MAX. Il faudra que j'y pense la prochaine fois qu'on se verra

----------


## CaptainDangeax

> ...
> Je pense que Boeing retiendra la leon et ne fera plus jamais de conception  l'arrache comme ce fut le cas pour le 737 Max, l c'est fini le "on prend un avion on met un plus gros moteur dedans, on bricole le logiciel pour que l'avion puisse s'envoler et on ne forme pas les pilotes parce qu'au final c'est un peu prs comme l'ancien modle".
> ...


Pour la formation des pilotes, ce n'est pas parce que c'est  peu prs comme l'ancien, c'est surtout parce que a cote trop cher la formation.

----------


## Mandarin974

Des obstacles subsistent avec cette avion, notamment le sol

----------


## Romain Kros

Sauf que la formation au droulement de trim n'est pas spcifique au 737 Max. Elle est normalement incluse dans la qualification de type, sur Boeing comme sur Airbus. Le logiciel du Max a simplement introduit un nouveau cas de figure: l'ordre  piquer mme en pilotage manuel, prenant donc la priorit sur le pilote.

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Les Boeing 747-400 se servent des disquettes de 3,5 pouces pour charger des bases de donnes de navigation critique,*
*selon les chercheurs du Pen Test Partners*

Malgr leur vtust, environ 40 annes d'existence, les disquettes de 3,5 pouces sont toujours utilises dans certains parcs informatiques. Cest notamment le cas des Boeing 747-400, qui sen servent pour charger des bases de donnes de navigation critique. Cest un fait qui a t rcemment rvl par Pen Test Partners  la communaut de l'Infosec  la suite dune visite dun Boeing 747-400. Une vido montrant lintrieur de lavion a t diffuse au cours de la confrence DEF CON qui sest tenue la semaine dernire par lun des participants.

Les Boeing 747-400 sont lun des plus grands succs de la compagnie amricaine, dont la plupart ne volent plus. Ils ont fait lobjet dune attention particulire lors de la confrence virtuelle du DEF CON la semaine passe. Bien que ces avions ne soient pas normalement accessibles aux chercheurs de lInfosecurity, une compagnie arienne du Royaume-Uni voulant mettre  la casse sa flotte de Boeing 747 a permis  quelques-uns parmi eux de faire un tour  bord dun de ces avions. Cela a permis  Pen Test Partners de se faire une ide de l'infrastructure quil embarque.




 bord, Alex Lomas du Pen Test Partners a remarqu que ces engins utilisaient toujours des disquettes de 3,5 pouces pour charger des bases de donnes de navigation essentielle. Ces bases de donnes doivent tre mises  jour tous les 28 jours, ce qui reprsente une corve pour un ingnieur. Une visite rapide de la soute avionique, qui se trouve sous le plancher du pont infrieur des passagers, a rvl la prsence dun ensemble d'units et de cblages remplaables en ligne digne d'une salle de serveurs. Ce qui contredit beaucoup de choses quon voit dans les films.

 Vous ne pouvez pas juste accrocher une paire de fils  l'arrire de l'avion et accder  tout cela , a-t-il dclar. Les chercheurs se sont alors penchs sur la question de savoir si lon peut pirater un avion de ligne depuis les siges marchands grce  lIFE (in-flight entertainment ou divertissement  bord). Selon Lomas, ils nont pas encore trouv le moyen de le faire. De ce quil a vu, il a dclar quil ny a pas de communication bidirectionnelle entre les systmes du domaine passagers comme l'IFE et le domaine de contrle de lavion.

Il a ajout que la DMZ du domaine des services d'information se trouve entre les deux. Selon lui, il serait trs dlicat de sauter entre deux couches de sgrgation. Toutefois, malgr son intervention, dautres parmi les participants ont essay de raliser cet exploit. Lun deux, un chercheur d'Infosecurity d'une universit cossaise a dploy une technique bien connue de pentesting (test d'intrusion)  lencontre du matriel de l'IFE au dpart d'un vol transatlantique de neuf heures. Ce dernier na pas russi  pirater le systme et de surcrot  endommager son propre cran.

Les chercheurs du Pen Test Partners ont conclu quil y a une longue histoire de technologies obsoltes qui ont t conserves parce qu'elles sont intgres dans quelque chose de plus grand et qui fonctionnent bien, comme  bord du navire de recherche HMS Enterprise de la Royal Navy. Le logiciel d'tude dEnterprise, bas sur Windows ME, aide maintenant les autorits portuaires de Beyrouth  valuer les dommages causs par la dsastreuse explosion de nitrate d'ammonium au dbut de ce mois.

Source : Vido

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Des messages texte montrent que des employs de Boeing taient au courant en 2016 des problmes qui ont conduit aux accidents mortels du 737 Max lis au MCAS

 ::fleche::  Boeing a tellement de 737 Max immobiliss et en attente de rvision qu'il utilise le parking de ses employs pour stocker les avions

 ::fleche::  Le logiciel de vol du 737 Max est dfectueux, car Boeing a confi le travail  des ingnieurs pays 9 $/h ? Oui, selon d'anciens employs du groupe

----------


## Anselme45

> Les Boeing 747-400 se servent des disquettes de 3,5 pouces pour charger des bases de donnes de navigation critique


Perso, je prfre que des donnes critiques sans bug soient charges via des disquettes 3,5 pouces plutt que des donnes pleines d'erreurs via une cl USB! 

Le logiciel du Boeing 737MAX qui est  l'origine de 2 crashs et de la mort de plusieurs centaines de passagers et membres d'quipage tait charg via Bluetooth, wifi ou fibre optique?   ::cfou::

----------


## Fleur en plastique

> Perso, je prfre que des donnes critiques sans bug soient charges via des disquettes 3,5 pouces plutt que des donnes pleines d'erreurs via une cl USB!


As-tu rellement dj utilis pour de vrai des disquettes ? Je peux t'assurer pour en avoir longtemps utilis que c'est l'un des systmes de stockage les moins fiables qu'il existe. Une cl USB est infiniment plus fiable qu'une disquette, sans mme parler de la capacit. De plus, va trouver de nos jours des disquettes et mme des lecteurs de disquettes (dont la dure de vie est aussi trs limite, la faute  l'utilisation massive de condensateurs vieillissant trs mal).

Je ne commenterai pas sur le parallle sulfureux entre qualit du logiciel et type de support.

----------


## Jean GVE

a va, ils sont modernes... Ils pourraient utiliser des disquettes 8 pouces ! Pour les sauvegardes, les tasuniens recommandent les rubans perfors pour lutter contre un ventuel flash magntique. (et ils revendent les [micro]confettis sur les marchs du samedi)  ::): 
... Les personnels des compagnies ariennes frquentant les brocantes informatiques, sont mis en garde  vue !

----------


## alexetgus

Donc si j'ai bien compris, Boeing suit scrupuleusement le vieil adage "_si a marche, ni touche surtout pas_" ?  :;):

----------


## Anselme45

> As-tu rellement dj utilis pour de vrai des disquettes ? Je peux t'assurer pour en avoir longtemps utilis que c'est l'un des systmes de stockage les moins fiables qu'il existe. Une cl USB est infiniment plus fiable qu'une disquette, sans mme parler de la capacit. De plus, va trouver de nos jours des disquettes et mme des lecteurs de disquettes (dont la dure de vie est aussi trs limite, la faute  l'utilisation massive de condensateurs vieillissant trs mal).
> 
> Je ne commenterai pas sur le parallle sulfureux entre qualit du logiciel et type de support.


Dsol de te le dire, mais tu racontes n'importe quoi!

1. Ce qui compte en l'tat, c'est la qualit du logiciel et pas de savoir via quel mdia le susdit logiciel est charg!

2. J'ai non seulement eu  utiliser des disquettes 3,5 pouce mais galement leur prdcesseurs les disquettes 5 1/4 pouce et je n'ai jamais eu un problme de perte de donnes avec ce genre de mdia. Je ne peux pas en dire autant avec les cls USB: J'ai a ta disposition une dizaine de cls USB ayant perdu l'index des donnes qui y avaient t sauvegardes... Rsultat: Perte totale des donnes!

Dont acte!

----------


## shenron666

> les modifications proposes par Boeing  la conception du 737 MAX, aux procdures de l'quipage de conduite et aux procdures de maintenance *attnuent* efficacement les problmes de scurit


des corrections qui *attnuent* les problmes ? tout est dit

----------


## curt

Bonjour  tous,

L'utilisation de disquette peux paraitre aberrants (encore que !!) - Mais avez vous dj vu les calculateurs qui quips CONCORDE ? (anne 60 pour rappel !)
Mme si on pouvait faire mieux, plus fiable, moins lourd, etc, ils devaient tre conservs et utiliss puisque faisant partie de la certification de navigabilit de l'avion.

Aprs tout, les disquettes ont eu leur heures de gloire et ont parfaitement remplies leurs rles....  l'poque !

----------


## ManPaq

L'abandon de l'usage des disquettes est seulement li  leur capacit limite  1.44mo Ibm et 1.40 Apple (2mo non format) qui  rendu leur manipulation dlicate: pour les gros fichiers qui occupaient plusieurs disquettes il fallait le dcouper au secteur (utilitaire ms dos) pour le reconstituer, ainsi que les taux de transfert (pour rappel les cassettes Amiga). 
L'hrsie consiste davantage  transporter un document de quelques octets sur des cls de plusieurs giga que d'utiliser du matriel adapt  l'usage que l'on en a...  Matriel solide au demeurant  moins de l' exposer  un aimant puissant.
Et respect aux utilisateurs des disquettes 5 pouces 1/4 qui portaient si bien leur nom de "floppy".

----------


## Ryu2000

LE CANADA VA MENER DES VOLS D'ESSAI DU BOEING 737 MAX



> L'appareil s'est rcemment rapproch d'un retour dans le ciel avec une srie de vols de certification fin juin, mais* plusieurs tapes restent encore  franchir avant que les autorits ariennes n'accordent leur autorisation, notamment sur la formation des pilotes*. L'agence amricaine en charge de l'aviation, la FAA, a dvoil dbut aot la liste des changements qu'elle prconise pour garantir la scurit du Boeing 737 MAX.

----------


## laloune

il va aussi falloir trouver des gens encore assez fous (ou nafs) pour remplir ces avions une fois la certification obtenue... je ne compterai pas parmi ceux l personnellement...

----------


## Ryu2000

> une fois la certification obtenue...


Peut-tre que les autorits ariennes n'accorderont pas l'autorisation de voler au 737 Max, mais si c'est le cas a ne drangera pas tant de voyageurs que a, la plupart des gens ont oubli cette histoire de 737 Max.
Au pire Boeing peut changer le nom de l'avion et voil !

De toute faon si la FAA autorise un avion  voler c'est qu'il respecte toutes les normes de scurits  ::P:  :;):  ::mouarf::

----------


## jfvoconce

> Donc si j'ai bien compris, Boeing suit scrupuleusement le vieil adage "_si a marche, ni touche surtout pas_" ?


et je completerais par "si a ne marche pas, n'y touches pas non plus."

----------


## jfvoconce

> Peut-tre que les autorits ariennes n'accorderont pas l'autorisation de voler au 737 Max, mais si c'est le cas a ne drangera pas tant de voyageurs que a, la plupart des gens ont oubli cette histoire de 737 Max.
> Au pire Boeing peut changer le nom de l'avion et voil !
> 
> De toute faon si la FAA autorise un avion  voler c'est qu'il respecte toutes les normes de scurits


Sauf quand la FAA dlgue le contrle de Boeing  Boeing ...

----------


## jfvoconce

> Bonjour  tous,
> 
> L'utilisation de disquette peux paraitre aberrants (encore que !!) - Mais avez vous dj vu les calculateurs qui quips CONCORDE ? (anne 60 pour rappel !)
> Mme si on pouvait faire mieux, plus fiable, moins lourd, etc, ils devaient tre conservs et utiliss puisque faisant partie de la certification de navigabilit de l'avion.
> 
> Aprs tout, les disquettes ont eu leur heures de gloire et ont parfaitement remplies leurs rles....  l'poque !


Le volume de logiciels sur Concorde n'a rien  voir avec un avion moderne. D'autre part sur les calculateurs de l'poque les logiciels taient essentiellement stocks sur des mmoires mortes (il n'y avait pas de RAM en semi conducteur elles taient en mmoire  tore ou en technologie voisine) , beaucoup de calculs taient effectus par des composants trs peu intgrs en technologie TTL. On pouvait faire des multiplications sans logiciel en empilant des additioneurs ! (notamment les calculs de navigation, c'tait l'poque de la radio navigation). Un des plus gros ordinateur (en France) tait l'iris 80 de la CII, dont la capacit mmoire ne pouvait dpasser 4 mega octets (un mga mot de 32 bits) le volume de cet ordinateur avec ses prifriques ne tient pas dans un 3 pices cuisine! Les ordnateurs embarqus existaient, ils avaient une capacit mmoire beaucoup plus rduite de quelques kilos. 
Mais les disquettes du dbut des annes 70 n'taient absolument pas fiable, elles tait souples donc dformables, sensibles au magntisme,  la chaleur, au froid, aux poussires ..etc... Les lecteurs n'taient pas toujours capables de lire une disquette qu'ils n'avaient pas crite, car ils se drglaient facilement. En plus la conception du concorde a commenc dans les annes 60.
En gros ceux qui sauvegardaient des donnes critiques sur des disquettes taient des fous ou des informaticiens. Les gens raisonables utilisaient les bandes perfores, Et je suis persuad que les  logiciels verss en  mmoire morte taient programms  partir de bande perfors car le logiciel  l'poque tait presque exclusivement une donne de fabrication car intgr dans les mmoires en cours de fabricatiuon.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sauf quand la FAA dlgue le contrle de Boeing  Boeing ...


Peut-tre plus maintenant.

----------


## Fleur en plastique

> Dsol de te le dire, mais tu racontes n'importe quoi!
> 1. Ce qui compte en l'tat, c'est la qualit du logiciel et pas de savoir via quel mdia le susdit logiciel est charg!


Nous sommes totalement d'accord l-dessus. Je ne suis pas la personne qui a fait un tel rapprochement, au contraire j'ai vit de rpondre  la personne ayant fait ce rapprochement pour ne pas sortir des noms d'oiseaux devant ce grand n'importe quoi.




> 2. J'ai non seulement eu  utiliser des disquettes 3,5 pouce mais galement leur prdcesseurs les disquettes 5 1/4 pouce et je n'ai jamais eu un problme de perte de donnes avec ce genre de mdia. Je ne peux pas en dire autant avec les cls USB: J'ai a ta disposition une dizaine de cls USB ayant perdu l'index des donnes qui y avaient t sauvegardes... Rsultat: Perte totale des donnes!


J'ai galement utilis des disquettes de 5" 1/4. Ton exprience est diffrente de la mienne, et l-dessus je ne vais pas contester la tienne, mais le manque de fiabilit des disquettes est malheureusement un fait avr pour de nombreuses raisons :
 Usure de bande magntique par frottement contre la tte de lecture, ou contre le support plastique qui l'englobe Introduction de poussires sur la bande (moins important sur les 3" 1/2, mais toujours prsent) Usure du lecteur de disquette en raison de l'utilisation de condensateurs ayant une dure de vie peu optimale Dj entendu parler du manque de fiabilit du lecteur 5" 1/4 haute densit envers les disquettes 5" 1/4 de double densit, en raison de l'absence de dtection de mdia, mais surtout en raison de la taille plus rduite de la tte de lecture, les pistes tant deux fois plus troites en haute densit ?

D'un autre ct, une cl USB n'est que de la mmoire flash, sans aucune partie mcanique.  moins d'avoir de la mmoire flash dfaillante ou une utilisation extrme, je ne vois pas en quoi cela pourrait tre moins fiable. Mais d'aprs ce que tu me dis j'ai plus l'impression que le problme soit d'arracher la cl USB avant la finalisation des critures, d'o un systme de fichiers corrompu. J'ai toujours dmont (ject) logiciellement mes cls USB avant de les arracher physiquement, et je n'ai jamais eu le moindre problme.

----------


## Ryu2000

Boeing a repr un nouveau problme sur le 787 Dreamliner



> Le dfaut rendu public ce mardi concerne le stabilisateur horizontal. Il s'ajoute aux deux problmes concernant le raccord d'une portion du fuselage de certains 787 rapports lundi par le groupe. La socit avait alors indiqu avoir identifi huit appareils touchs par ces dfauts et avoir demand aux compagnies les utilisant de les rparer avant de les remettre en service. L'agence amricaine charge de superviser l'aviation, la FAA, avait aussi annonc lundi avoir lanc une enqute sur les dfauts de fabrication touchant le 787 Dreamliner et a confirm ce mardi qu'elle la poursuivait. Affect par la chute du transport arien dclenche par le Covid-19, le groupe avait dj prvenu en juillet qu'il ne produirait plus que six de ces appareils par mois en 2021 contre dix actuellement. Ce nouvel accroc amplifie un peu plus ses dboires.


Il semblerait que les enqutes soient srieuses puisque qu'elles identifient des dfauts.

Boeing reoit sa premire commande de 737 MAX en 2020, mais les annulations augmentent



> La premire commande cette anne de deux 737 MAX 8 plus deux options a t passe par la compagnie polonaise Enter Air.
> 
> Boeing a galement remport trois commandes de 737 MAX de la part d'un client non identifi.
> 
> Jefferies a annonc le mois dernier qu'elle s'attendait  ce que Boeing livre seulement 138 appareils en 2020, contre 380 l'anne dernire.

----------


## plegat

> Il semblerait que les enqutes soient srieuses puisque qu'elles identifient des dfauts.


Ce n'est pas comme a que a fonctionne en gnral... l c'est Boeing qui a repr un cart qualit, l'a signal  la FAA, et la FAA lance une enqute. Ce n'est pas l'enqute qui a trouv ces dfauts. On va dire que c'est la procdure... et histoire de rassurer personne, a arrive souvent! Mais a fait moins peur quand c'est le porte-gobelet qui est foireux plutt que la jonction de voilure qui crique!  ::mouarf::

----------


## alexetgus

Mais pourquoi ils ne prennent pas le soft qui fonctionne et qui ne fait pas dcrocher l'appareil ou le met en piqu ?

Chez Airbus, a marche.
Chez Boeing, a marche aussi avec d'autres appareils.

Pourquoi s'acharner  maintenir un truc qui de toute vidence ne marche pas ?  ::aie:: 
Bon d'accord, chez Boeing, "*Tester c'est douter*" et "*Corriger c'est abdiquer*", mais merde quand mme !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais pourquoi ils ne prennent pas le soft qui fonctionne


Le logiciel fonctionne avec un autre moteur. (plus petit)
Le 737 Max c'est un peu un 737 Next Generation mais avec un plus gros moteur (La principale modification est l'implantation de moteurs CFM International LEAP-1B, plus gros et plus efficaces).

Le logiciel de vol du 737 Max est dfectueux, car Boeing a confi le travail  des ingnieurs pays 9 $/h ?
Le correctif logiciel de Boeing pour le problme du 737 MAX submerge l'ordinateur de bord de l'avion Selon les pilotes de la FAA

----------


## alexetgus

Et alors ?

Peu importe le moteur, on parle d'un soft qui ne fasse pas sortir la bcane de ses limites de vol.
De toute vidence, le soft d'origine ne fonctionne pas comme il convient. Amener un avion  dcrocher, c'est grave quand mme ! Et l on ne parle pas de moteur.
Avec les meilleurs moteurs du monde, le rsultat serait identique si les mecs ont merd sur le code qui prend la main sur les pilotes.

Un soft qui met en piqu ou en dcrochage un avion, peu importe les moteurs, c'est un soft qui dconne !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Peu importe le moteur, on parle d'un soft qui ne fasse pas sortir la bcane de ses limites de vol.


Au contraire c'est trs important, l'avion est plus lourd, alors a change tout.




> Un soft qui met en piqu ou en dcrochage un avion, peu importe les moteurs, c'est un soft qui dconne !


a doit tre pour viter qu'il dcroche.

Crash des 737 Max : corriger le logiciel ne peut pas tout sauver, cest peut-tre lavion quil faut modifier



> Pour cela, le 737 Max a t imagin avec de nouveaux moteurs. Ceux-ci sont en effet plus performants, puisquils consomment 16 % de carburant en moins. *Sauf que ces moteurs de nouvelle gnration sont plus lourds : ils ont des pales plus longues et une entre dair plus importante. De fait, ces caractristiques ont une incidence sur la physionomie de lavion.*
> 
> Il a dabord fallu disposer diffremment des moteurs sous les ailes, en les rapprochant du fuselage et en les avanant,  cause de leur gabarit. Ce ramnagement a provoqu sans surprise un problme darodynamisme. Pour le compenser, le fameux systme MCAS a t dvelopp.* Celui-ci vise  empcher le dcrochage de lavion en jouant sur sa portance : le nez est baiss ou lev en fonction des besoins.*


Il y avait aussi des problmes de voyants, de capteurs, de formation.
Si tous les pilotes avaient t form correctement peut-tre que tous les krachs auraient t vit. En tout cas certains ont compris ce qu'il se passait et ce qu'il fallait faire.

----------


## alexetgus

Tu es actionnaire Boeing ou bien quoi ?!

Les mecs ont merd, il faut quand mme le reconnatre !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les mecs ont merd


Ben ouais ! Au lieu de concevoir un nouvel avion, ils ont mis un plus gros moteur dans un ancien et ils ont modifi le logiciel pour que a fonctionne un peu prs.
La FAA n'a pas fait son boulot, les pilotes n'ont pas t forms, il y a eu plein d'autres problmes.

L'avion n'aurait jamais tre autoris  voler, on ne peut pas se contenter de changer de moteur et de modifier le logiciel, a ne peut pas fonctionner.
Boeing voulait faire des conomies en ne faisant pas de conception au final a va leur faire perdre des milliards.
Si a se trouve le 737 Max ne revolera pas.

----------


## el_slapper

La question est plus complexe que cel. La question est plus de savoir si cette cellule - cette vieille cellule avec des nouveaux moteurs trop gros pour elle - permet effectivement de faire un logiciel anti-dcrochage qui fonctionne dans toutes les situations. Et, de notre sige loin de tout cela, nous n'avons pas vraiment la rponse. On peut mettre des hypothses (et j'ai personnellement un gros doute), mais certainement pas affirmer formellent et avec certitude. Nous n'avons pas assez de billes, nous n'avons pas accs au dossier complet.

----------


## Romain Kros

Pourquoi s'acharner  maintenir un truc qui de toute vidence ne marche pas ?  ::aie:: 
Bon d'accord, chez Boeing, "*Tester c'est douter*" et "*Corriger c'est abdiquer*", mais merde quand mme ![/QUOTE]

Peut-tre parce que c'est plus de valeur ajoute, que d'installer un simple indicateur d'ncidences devant les yeux des pilotes.

----------


## alexetgus

Je ne suis pas pilote, c'est  peine si j'vite en bagnole les cyclistes avec qui grillent les stop/feux rouge...  ::aie:: 

Mais sous FSX, quand on dcroche, il faut piquer pour prendre de la vitesse. Et a marche comme a dans la ralit aussi.
Les mecs de Boeing ont absolument merd si ils n'ont pas russi  conjuguer leurs soft avec la machine.

Ou alors c'est la machine qui est mal conue, et l c'est plus grave. 
Mais a, Boeing ne l'avouera pas, les sommes en jeu sont trop colossales !

----------


## plegat

> Mais pourquoi ils ne prennent pas le soft qui fonctionne et qui ne fait pas dcrocher l'appareil ou le met en piqu ?


Il doit y avoir le soft corrig sur l'avion depuis quelques temps dj.
Sauf que maintenant il y a toute la procdure  suivre pour "certifier" cette grosse modification. En temps normal, a prend dj "un certain temps", donc l avec l'historique, a risque d'tre un peu long...
Sans oublier qu'il faut faire les modifications sur tous les avions qui schent en ce moment...
Et si jamais ils doivent rajouter des capteurs et modifier le cablage de l'appareil, a va tre sympa  grer a aussi...




> La question est plus de savoir si cette cellule - cette vieille cellule avec des nouveaux moteurs trop gros pour elle - permet effectivement de faire un logiciel anti-dcrochage qui fonctionne dans toutes les situations.


Meuh si qu'on peut. Les avions militaires modernes sont des vrais fers  repasser ds qu'on coupe l'informatique (je simplifie  l'extrme, hein...), donc faire voler un avion commercial mme avec une "vieille" cellule a doit tre faisable...  ::aie:: 




> xx
> 
> C'est nervant a !
> On peut pas supprimer si on fait une boulette ?


bah si... tu modifies ton message et tu supprimes!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Romain Kros

> Je ne suis pas pilote, c'est  peine si j'vite en bagnole les cyclistes avec qui grillent les stop/feux rouge... 
> 
> Mais sous FSX, quand on dcroche, il faut piquer pour prendre de la vitesse. Et a marche comme a dans la ralit aussi.
> Les mecs de Boeing ont absolument merd si ils n'ont pas russi  conjuguer leurs soft avec la machine.
> 
> Ou alors c'est la machine qui est mal conue, et l c'est plus grave. 
> Mais a, Boeing ne l'avouera pas, les sommes en jeu sont trop colossales !


Le problme, c'est que les avions de nouvelle gnration sont instables. C'est--dire qu'un dcrochage ne peut pas tre rattrap. Vous pouvez toujours pousser sur le manche, pour "piquer et prendre de la vitesse", c'est inoprant. L'avantage de l'instabilit, c'est que le plan mobile arrire participe de la sustentation et, par consquent, de l'conomie de carburant. Mais elle ne permet pas de sortir d'un dcrochage. Il faut donc le prvenir. Deux options: en confier le soin aux pilotes en leur mettant au tableau de bord un indicateure d'incidences leur permettant de savoir qu'ils voluent aux grands angles, ou faire confiance  un systme informatique qui ne connaissant pas sa raison d'tre va donner un ordre  piquer  proximit du sol, sur simple msinformation. Boeing a choisi cette dernire solution.

----------


## Ryu2000

> On peut pas supprimer si on fait une boulette ?


Si, il faut modifier le message et il y a une case "Supprimer ce message de la manire suivante:"  cocher ainsi qu'un bouton "supprimer ce message"  cliquer.




> La question est plus de savoir si cette cellule - cette vieille cellule avec des nouveaux moteurs trop gros pour elle - permet effectivement de faire un logiciel anti-dcrochage qui fonctionne dans toutes les situations.


Ok mais si Boeing avait fait un peu plus de conception (en modifiant la forme de l'avion) le logiciel pourrait avoir une tche plus simple  raliser. L c'tait vraiment trop  l'arrache, mais peut-tre que Boeing va russir  bricoler le logiciel pour que l'avion soit  nouveau autoris  voler.
Si les pilotes avaient t form correctement les crashs auraient pu tre vit. (il y a clairement un problme de conception et un problme de formation)

----------


## alexetgus

> Si, il faut modifier le message et il y a une case "Supprimer ce message de la manire suivante:"  cocher ainsi qu'un bouton "supprimer ce message"  cliquer.


Ah oui a marche ! Merci !  ::D: 





> Ok mais si Boeing avait fait un peu plus de conception (en modifiant la forme de l'avion) le logiciel pourrait avoir une tche plus simple  raliser. L c'tait vraiment trop  l'arrache, mais peut-tre que Boeing va russir  bricoler le logiciel pour que l'avion soit  nouveau autoris  voler.
> Si les pilotes avaient t form correctement les crashs auraient pu tre vit. (il y a clairement un problme de conception et un problme de formation)


Le problme de Boeing, c'est que le NTSB leur a laiss carte blanche sans jamais s'en mler.
Boeing savait qu'il y avait des problmes et il a pass tout a sous silence. Un avionneur qui fait les tests lui mme, avec la bndiction du NTSB, c'est la porte ouverte  tous les abus.

Et voil le rsultat, des crash  rptitions...
Faut pas chercher plus loin. Boeing a ferm les yeux sur des problmes pour de sombres histoires de fric...
Aujourd'hui, il paye le plein tarif et je trouve que c'est tout  fait normal.

----------


## Romain Kros

> Si les pilotes avaient t form correctement les crashs auraient pu tre vit. (il y a clairement un problme de conception et un problme de formation)


Les pilotes de l'Ethiopian ont bien essay de neutraliser le systme, conformment  la procdure prconise par Boeing, en vain. Le problme, encore une fois, c'est l'existence de ce logiciel. On n'a pas besoin d'un systme anti-dcrochage. Aucun autre appareil dans le monde n'en dispose. Il suffit que les pilotes soient informs lorsqu'ils voluent aux grands angles. Eux sont conscients des risques. Le logiciel ignore mme sa raison d'tre. C'est toute la question du remplacement de l'intelligence humaine par des artfacts.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Les pilotes de l'Ethiopian ont bien essay de neutraliser le systme, conformment  la procdure prconise par Boeing, en vain. Le problme, encore une fois, c'est l'existence de ce logiciel. On n'a pas besoin d'un systme anti-dcrochage. Aucun autre appareil dans le monde n'en dispose. Il suffit que les pilotes soient informs lorsqu'ils voluent aux grands angles. Eux sont conscients des risques. Le logiciel ignore mme sa raison d'tre. C'est toute la question du remplacement de l'intelligence humaine par des artfacts.


La configuration moisie du 737 MAX, avec ses racteurs trop vers l'avant dsquilibrant l'avion avait l'air de le justifier. Par contre, le logiciel tait mal fichu, et sans double afin de confirmer le dcrochage ou une ventuelle erreur du logiciel.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les pilotes de l'Ethiopian ont bien essay de neutraliser le systme, conformment  la procdure prconise par Boeing, en vain.


Ils n'ont pas suivi le protocole  la lettre, peut-tre que si ils avaient travailler ce scnario sur simulateur ils auraient russi :
Les pilotes du 737 MAX thiopien ont initialement suivi la procdure pour dsactiver le MCAS



> Selon les informations du Wall Street Journal publies aujourdhui, relayant des dclarations de personnes proches des enquteurs, les pilotes du vol 302 dEthiopian Airlines auraient dans un premier temps ragi en coupant lalimentation lectrique des moteurs coupls au systme MCAS avant de rengager le systme pour faire face  un mouvement  piquer important et persistant de lavion. Aprs avoir actionn une premire fois manuellement la roue du Trim qui est situe dans le cockpit (qui contrle linclinaison de lavion) et qui agit sur les mmes surfaces mobiles que MCAS, lquipage aurait ensuite ractiv lalimentation lectrique et utilis des interrupteurs lectriques du Trim pour tenter de relever le nez de lappareil, ractivant au passage le systme MCAS, qui aurait alors repris le contrle de lassiette forant lavion  poursuivre sa descente. *Les enquteurs sinterrogent sur les raisons pour lesquelles les pilotes ont ractiv le systme automatis au lieu de poursuivre la procdure standard de Boeing.* Les premires actions manuelles que lquipage a effectu nont peut tre pas eu leffet escomptai, expliquant pourquoi il aurait poursuivi avec de nouvelles actions hors procdure envisagent des responsables de lindustrie et gouvernementaux cits par le journal amricain.


Il y a des pilotes qui ont russi  dsactiver le MCAS il est donc possible de le faire.

La formation c'est pas encore a :
Boeing 737 MAX : la mise  jour du systme anti-dcrochage finalise



> Deuximement, la formation des pilotes reste une question qui divise, notamment Amricains, Europens et Canadiens. Les Europens exigent une formation sur simulateur, selon une source proche du dossier, tout comme les Canadiens. *Les Amricains eux estiment que les pilotes matrisant le 737 NG, version prcdant le MAX, nont besoin que dune formation sur ordinateur ou iPad.*

----------


## alexetgus

Le problme de ce soft, c'est qu'il se ractive tout seul si il est coup ! Et du coup, il conduit  la catastrophe...

Mais qu'est-ce qui est pass par la tte de Boeing pour imaginer que les pilotes sont incapables de piloter leur avion ?!!  ::calim2:: 
Serait-ce une tentative de voler sans pilote ? Je doute que les passagers soient d'accord. Surtout quant on voit le rsultat...  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais qu'est-ce qui est pass par la tte de Boeing pour imaginer que les pilotes sont incapables de piloter leur avion ?!!


Si a se trouve sans le systme MCAS le 737 Max aurait dcroch rgulirement.
Mettre un moteur plus lourd dans un avion de 1960 ce n'tait pas une grande ide.

Le Boeing 737 MAX, la modernisation de trop ?



> Mais lincorporation du moteur est moins vidente que pour Airbus. Dabord parce que lavion est issue dune architecture dessine dans les annes 60 mais aussi parce que les trains datterrissage du 737 tant plus petits que ceux de lA320, ils obligent  lgrement aplatir le dessous de la nacelle, lenveloppe qui protge le moteur. *En outre, les moteurs tant plus grands et plus lourds que les prcdents, il faut pour rtablir lquilibre arodynamique installer un dispositif pour contrebalancer leur poids : le fameux MCAS.*


Il est intressant cet article vous devriez le lire, a raconte bien l'origine du 737 Max.

Boeing voulait contrer l'A320neo d'Airbus en urgence et a a mal fini.

----------


## el_slapper

> Les pilotes de l'Ethiopian ont bien essay de neutraliser le systme, conformment  la procdure prconise par Boeing, en vain. Le problme, encore une fois, c'est l'existence de ce logiciel. On n'a pas besoin d'un systme anti-dcrochage. Aucun autre appareil dans le monde n'en dispose. Il suffit que les pilotes soient informs lorsqu'ils voluent aux grands angles. Eux sont conscients des risques. Le logiciel ignore mme sa raison d'tre. C'est toute la question du remplacement de l'intelligence humaine par des artfacts.


Et les pilotes thiopiens, _en gnral_, sont trs bons, pour tout un tas de raisons historiques (la tradition, a compte). Ceux-l ont compris le problme tout de suite, ont pris rapidement les mesures ncessaires pour rattraper l'avion - et a n'a pas suffit. Quand Boeing tapait sur le pilotes indonsiens, j'avais tendance  leur donner raison. Mais en fait, j'avait tort. Eux non plus, quel que soit leur niveau (l'Indonsie n'a pas beaucoup de tradition aronautique), n'avaient aucune chance.

Quand on sait que quelques annes auparavant, Boeing tait rput tre une compagnie de "pilotes", et qu'une poigne de sociopathes ont vir tous les sachants des instance dcidantes, transformant Boeing en un mauvais clone de McDonellDouglas (qui avait fait faillite sous la houlette des mmes sociopathes, avant de se faire racheter par Boeing - sur ordre de Bill Clinton - permettant ainsi  la vermine de contaminer Boeing  son tour), on ne peut qu'tre vert de rage.

Do mes doutes sur le concept du MAX, d'ailleurs. Entre les vrins de profondeur qui bougent sans que ni les pilotes ni le logiciel ne leur en aie donn l'ordre (parce-que conus en 1967 pour un avion de 110 places, sur un avion qui en porte dsormais 180), et un logiciel fait  la va-vite pour ne pas entraner de cots de formation, alors mme qu'on passe d'un systme stable  un systme instable, je me pose quand mme beaucoup de questions. Je refuse d'y rpondre parce-que je n'ai pas toutes les billes, encore une fois, mais la doctrine qui veut qu'un bon manager saura manager n'importe quelle activit me semble montrer, une fois encore, ses limites.

Un avion 100% automatique est certainement possible. Il serait sans doute trs fiable (enfin, si confis  des gens srieux). Mais il exigerait une conception spcifique, pas de partir sur des avions conus pour tre pilots.

----------


## Romain Kros

> Si a se trouve sans le systme MCAS le 737 Max aurait dcroch rgulirement.
> Mettre un moteur plus lourd dans un avion de 1960 ce n'tait pas une grande ide.
> .


Quand le systme s'est dclench, les avions volaient aux grands angles (vitesses faibles  l'approche et au dcollage), mais ne dcrochaient pas. Quant au poids des moteurs, il existe sur tous les avions et n'empche pas le 737 Max d'tre centr arrire. Ce n'est nullement un problme arodynamique. Seule la consommation du carburant fait varier la position du centre de gravit dans une plage troite au cours du vol.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce n'est nullement un problme arodynamique.


L'objectif du 737 Max c'tait de sortir un avion capable de rivaliser avec l'A320neo le plus rapidement possible, en dpensant le moins de ressource possible.
Si le poids du nouveau moteur ne modifiait pas l'arodynamisme de l'avion, Boeing n'aurait pas gaspill du temps et de l'argent  bricoler le logiciel... Et aujourd'hui Boeing ne se ferait pas chier  corriger le logiciel, il pourrait juste repasser  une version prcdente.
Sur ce coup je crois en la version officielle qui dit que Boeing a du bricoler le logiciel  cause du nouveau moteur.
Mais bon si vous voulez Boeing aurait pu changer de moteur mais garder le logiciel du 737 Next Generation.

----------


## Romain Kros

[QUOTE=Ryu2000;11616343]
Si le poids du nouveau moteur ne modifiait pas l'arodynamisme de l'avion, Boeing n'aurait pas gaspill du temps et de l'argent  bricoler le logiciel... Et aujourd'hui Boeing ne se ferait pas chier  corriger le logiciel, il pourrait juste repasser  une version prcdente./QUOTE]

La position du centre de gravit sur l'axe longitudinal de l'avion est fixe au sol, en statique, en fonction du chargement. Elle fait l'objet d'un "devis de masse et de centrage" labor par les agents d'oprations et ratifi par le commandant de bord avant la mise en route. Elle ne varie plus, au cours de vol, sauf en fonction du dlestage de la consommation de carburant, ou d'une ventuelle migration massive des passagers entre l'avant et l'arrire de la cabine. Ce n'est donc pas un problme arodynamique, puisque le centre de gravit est prcisment la rfrence de tous les moments de forces arodynamiques.
Alors, quelle est donc la motivation de MCAS? Mon opinion, mais ce n'est qu'une hypothse, c'est qu'il s'agit d'une consquence de l'idologie du rgne des automates conue ds le XVIIIe sicle: la croyance selon laquelle on pourrait remplacer l'intelligence humaine par des artfacts.
Quand les premiers A320 nous furent livrs, le manuel d'utilisation d'Airbus stipulait que cet avion tait "un avion automatique", que les pilotes devaient passer par ses automatismes et "rsister" au rflexe de les surpasser. Aprs la catastrophe du Mont Ste Odile, dans laquelle l'quipage, se conformant  la doctrine Airbus, avait laborieusement tent de matriser la trajectoire  travers les automatismes, au lieu de tout reprendre en manuel, cette doctine a t jete par-dessus bord en France et aux USA. Dsormais, les Airbus sont considrs comme des avions supportant des automatismes et non pas l'inverse. d'ailleurs entre temps "l'avion intelligent" avait t surnomm Rantanplan, ce qui en dit assez long sur cette exprience.
Alors quid du 737 Max? Eh bien, il procde de la mme idologie de remplacement de l'intervention humaine par des automatismes. Vers l'quipage rduit  un seul pilote, voire sans pilote. Et ce, dans le but d'allcher les exploitants, en leur faisant avaler un transfert de valeur ajoute qui leur fait retrouver dans l'achat et l'amortissement des machines, ainsi que dans la maintenance du logiciel, l'conomie sur les cots de la formation et du nombre des membres d'quipage.

----------


## el_slapper

@Romain : on a quand mme fait des progrs depuis les annes 80 en termes d'automates.

Non, le MCAS est une solution  un problme simple : changer le comportement de l'avion, ne pas avoir  reforrmer les pilotes. Les sociopathes dont je parle au dessus ont eu peur de passer pour des idiots auprs de leurs clients "comment a les concurrents qui passent au no n'ont pas besoin de reformer leurs pilotes, et moi pour passer au MAX il faut que je me farcisse cette coteuse plaisanterie?"

Aprs, il y a aussi le culte de la bidouille qui sauve la mise. Souvent, nous, les programmeurs, commettons l'erreur d'accepter une verrue crade au lieu d'une correction propre. a donne de mauvaises habitudes  nos dcideurs, qui s'imaginent que des verrues crades peuvent *tout* corriger. J'ai des exemples personnels, moins sanglants, de situation ou il fallait tout refaire, et ou on s'est escrim  faire des verrues quand mme. Bobo ::aie::  - mais pas de morts. Le monde bancaire, a n'est jamais que du pognon.

Mais ce culte de l'automate tout-puissant n'est pas,  mon sens, la principale raison de ce fiasco. La principale raison, c'est la peur (ou, pire, la flemme) d'expliquer une vrit douloureuse aux clients.

----------


## Romain Kros

> @Romain : on a quand mme fait des progrs depuis les annes 80 en termes d'automates.
> 
> Non, le MCAS est une solution  un problme simple : changer le comportement de l'avion, ne pas avoir  reforrmer les pilotes.


Pouvez-vous expliciter "ne pas avoir  reforrmer les pilotes"?
Merci

----------


## calvaire

c'est un chec commercial et plus aucune compagnie ou consommateur ne veut de cette avion.
bref il ferait de plancher sur comment recycler les pices est faire un nouveau avion axe sur la scurit pour redorer leurs image et la confiance envers les consommateurs.

moi en tous cas je n'ai plus aucune confiance dans ce constructeur, faire des erreurs de conception je veux bien mais vendre un avion dangereux *en toute connaissance de cause* c'est pas pardonnable.

Le prsident de Qatar Airways conseille Boeing d'abandonner le 737 MAX et de concevoir un nouveau moyen-courrier  la place.

Ce qui est triste c'est que ces boites qui provoque ces scandales (Boeing, Volkswagen, Servier,...) ne risque pas grand chose.

----------


## el_slapper

> Pouvez-vous expliciter "ne pas avoir  reforrmer les pilotes"?
> Merci


Refaire une formation, une mise  niveau vers le nouvel appareil. Plusieurs compagnies, Ryan Air en tte, ont fait pression pour que les pilotes certifis 737-800 n'aient pas  repasser une certification pour voler sur MAX. Un dirigeant srieux aurait dit "c'est le prix pour avoir des appareils nouvelle gnration, et vous allez trs vite l'amortir".

----------


## Ryu2000

> faire des erreurs de conception je veux bien mais vendre un avion dangereux *en toute connaissance de cause* c'est pas pardonnable.


C'tait clairement pas en connaissance de cause.
Si Boeing avait su comment a allait finir il n'aurait jamais dvelopp le 737 Max.
Quand Boeing s'est aperu que le MCAS et la manque de formation provoquaient des crashs il tait dj beaucoup trop tard.




> Ce qui est triste c'est que ces boites qui provoque ces scandales (Boeing, Volkswagen, Servier,...) ne risque pas grand chose.


Parfois l'action baisse un petit peu pendant un moment.
Volkswagen a t condamn  indemniser partiellement ses clients allemands, donc a ne rigole pas.
Boeing a perdu des milliards.




> plus aucune compagnie ou consommateur ne veut de cette avion.


En fait mme si l'avion n'est pour le moment pas autoris  voler, il y a eu 1 commande :
Enfin une commande de 737 MAX pour Boeing



> La compagnie polonaise Enter Air a command deux de ces modles, pourtant toujours clous au sol.


Je suis convaincu que l'crasante majorit des consommateurs n'en ont rien  foutre, demandez  quelqu'un quel avion il a prit pour partir et quel avion il a prit pour rentrer, il en aura probablement aucune ide.
Au pire il y a moyen de changer de nom et voil !
Comme c'est dit dans cet article de juillet 2019 :
Le Boeing 737 MAX devra-t-il changer de nom pour voler  nouveau ?



> Cette accumulation dennuis ruine la rputation du MAX.  Lavion est en train de sabmer en termes de confiance , constate Laurent Magnin, PDG de la compagnie franaise XL Airways et lun des meilleurs connaisseurs du transport arien. Il se refuse toutefois  envisager un retrait dfinitif de lappareil.  Arrter 5 000 avions fabriqus ou livrs, ce serait du jamais-vu !  En revanche, la mauvaise publicit autour du MAX est telle que M. Magnin ncarte pas lide que lavion soit contraint de*  changer de nom  pour reprendre ses vols commerciaux et ne pas effrayer les passagers.*

----------


## Ryu2000

Maintenant la FAA fait des enqutes :
Aprs le Boeing 737, le 787 Dreamliner lui aussi dans la tourmente



> L'autorit amricaine FAA (Federal Aviation Administration) a lanc une enqute qui pourrait entraner l'inspection des 997 Boeing 787 en service dans le monde, ou au moins plusieurs centaines d'entre eux selon le magazine spcialis Aviation Week. Boeing a dj annonc que les appareils en cours de production ou de finition dans les usines de Seattle (tat de Washington) et de Charleston (Caroline du Sud)  *seraient examins rigoureusement* , ce qui va dcaler le calendrier de livraisons.


Vers un retour du Boeing 737 MAX en Europe



> LAgence de la scurit arienne de lUnion europenne (AESA) valuera dsormais les donnes des voyages, a-t-elle dclar vendredi 11 septembre dans un communiqu, suite  plusieurs vols oprs, avec  bord plusieurs de leurs spcialistes. Ils ont t raliss au dpart de Vancouver, prs des oprations de Boeing dans la rgion de Seattle, pour contourner les restrictions de voyage amricaines lies au coronavirus. En tant que prochaine tape de son valuation de lavion pour sa remise en service, lAESA analyse maintenant les donnes et autres informations recueillies pendant les vols, a dclar lagence dans son communiqu. En prparation donc du Joint Operations Evaluation Board (JOEB), qui devrait commencer la semaine prochaine  Londres Gatwick au Royaume-Uni. LEASA indique  *travailler rgulirement, en troite coopration avec la FAA et Boeing, pour remettre en service le Boeing 737 MAX ds que possible, mais seulement une fois que nous sommes convaincus quil est sr.*

----------


## Edrixal

> C'tait clairement pas en connaissance de cause.
> Si Boeing avait su comment a allait finir il n'aurait jamais dvelopp le 737 Max.
> Quand Boeing s'est aperu que le MCAS et la manque de formation provoquaient des crashs il tait dj beaucoup trop tard.


a j'en suis pas certain. Faut pas oublier qu'il avais aussi dcider de vendre en option des indicateurs de scurit prcieux.
Boeing s'ils n'avaient pas connaissance du danger de leur appareil c'est qu'ils ont volontairement fermer les yeux pour dire "on savais pas !". Mais tu peut pas faire un truc aussi stupide sans jamais te dire "Et si a plante ? Et si on informer les clients des risques ?".
D'ailleurs faut pas oublier les mails internes qui ont t rendu public, certain on clairement alerter la direction des risques.
Boeing  choisi de jouer avec la vie des passagers de ses clients.

Et encore une fois, oui Boeing perd des milliards. Milliards amortie par les US (qui ne veulent pas voir Boeing couler) et ses autres branches. Boeing ne risque pas de couler et ne coulera pas. Et les personnes qui ont prise les mauvaises dcisions (En toute connaissance de cause ou non peut importe, s'ils avais t vous ou moi on serait dj en prison depuis longtemps !) ne feront pas un jour de prison et au contraire, elles finirons dans de belle villa avec du personnel de maison  ce la couler douce. Pendant que les familles pourrons toujours continuer  pleurer leur mort.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Boeing  choisi de jouer avec la vie des passagers de ses clients.


Si c'est le cas c'tait un mauvais calcul... a ne vhicule pas une bonne image de l'entreprise.
Boeing devrait crer un nouvel avion en partant de zro, il pourrait mettre l'accent sur la scurit et faire en sorte que les pilotes comprennent ce qu'il se passe.




> elles finirons dans de belle villa


Ouais c'est vrai que les responsables de Boeing ne seront probablement jamais puni...
Mais ce ne sera jamais pire que les banquiers qui se sont vers des milliards de bonus quand les tats et les banques centrales sont venus sauver les banques aprs 2008.

----------


## Edrixal

> Si c'est le cas c'tait un mauvais calcul... a ne vhicule pas une bonne image de l'entreprise.
> Boeing devrait crer un nouvel avion en partant de zro, il pourrait mettre l'accent sur la scurit et faire en sorte que les pilotes comprennent ce qu'il se passe.


Ouf c'tait juste un mauvais calcul ! Je suis toujours autant outrer par la lgret avec laquelle tu traite le sujet.




> Ouais c'est vrai que les responsables de Boeing ne seront probablement jamais puni...
> Mais ce ne sera jamais pire que les banquiers qui se sont vers des milliards de bonus quand les tats et les banques centrales sont venus sauver les banques aprs 2008.


Et ? C'est pas parce qu'il y  eu pire avant, que a doit les empcher aujourd'hui d'tre puni.
Sinon on laisse tomber toutes nos lois et la justice, parce que tu pourra toujours trouver pire.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je suis toujours autant outrer par la lgret avec laquelle tu traite le sujet.


Ben quoi ?
*Objectivement* ce serait un mauvais plan de proposer un avion qui a de gros problmes. Les ventes baissent et l'entreprise  une mauvaise image.
Boeing a cr cette avion n'importe comment, mais il n'avait pas anticip qu'il y aurait des crashs.
C'est impossible que les chefs de Boeing se soient dit "des pilotes ne vont pas russir  dsactiver le MCAS et ils vont se planter, mais on va quand mme commercialiser cet avion".




> Et ?


C'tait pour dire 2 choses :
- Gnralement les personnes qui sont en haut d'une hirarchie sont des enculs
- Les gens qui ont du pouvoir sont rarement condamn (bon il y a bien eu Carlos Ghosn au Japon et il y a Bernard Madoff qui doit tre en prison)

Je n'ai pas aim quand les financiers qui sont la cause de la crise conomique mondiale se soient vers des bonus norme quand les banques centrales et les tats sont venus les sauver...
Les travailleurs du monde entier paient les erreurs des financiers et ils ne sont pas punis.

----------


## calvaire

> Ben quoi ?
> *Objectivement* ce serait un mauvais plan de proposer un avion qui a de gros problmes. Les ventes baissent et l'entreprise  une mauvaise image.
> Boeing a cr cette avion n'importe comment, mais il n'avait pas anticip qu'il y aurait des crashs.
> C'est impossible que les chefs de Boeing se soient dit "des pilotes ne vont pas russir  dsactiver le MCAS et ils vont se planter, mais on va quand mme commercialiser cet avion".


oui j'ose esprer qu'il ne voulait pas de crash mais c'est un avion qui a du tre conu pour pas cher et rapidement, donc fait  l'arrache

voila ma vision des choses:
"Le directeur veut un nouveau avion pour concurrencer le Airbus A320neo mais faut le faire vite et pas cher, tu prends le 737, tu l'agrandit un peu et tu mets des moteurs plus puissant pour compenser et sa devrait le faire et on fera appelle a des sous traitant indiens qui ne connaisse rien au projet mais payer 1$/jours pour conomiser encore plus"

2ans plus tard:
"le logiciel a des petits soucis en test mais les pilotes devraient pouvoir grer donc on vends quand mme je veux pas me faire virer, videment on vend l'alarme en option histoire de faire encore plus de fric"

c'est une situation que j'ai dj rencontr en entreprise et que beaucoup ici ont dj du rencontrer (finir/faire des projets  l'arrache par manque de temps et/ou d'argent), mais moi en cas de crash du produit y'avait pas mort d'homme.

----------


## Ryu2000

> "le logiciel a des petits soucis en test mais les pilotes devraient pouvoir grer donc on vends quand mme je veux pas me faire virer, videment on vend l'alarme en option histoire de faire encore plus de fric"


Ouais mais a  ce compte l ils auraient du proposer une mini formation/mise--jour pour bien expliquer aux pilotes comment dsactiver le MCAS. (Boeing voulait viter les formations sur simulateur parce qu'elles cotent cher)
Il y aurait peut-tre eu moyen de leur dire "vous ferrez gaffe le logiciel force l'avion  piquer du nez afin d'viter le dcrochage et c'est pas simple de reprendre le contrle".

En tout cas a devrait servir de leon  l'industrie : il ne faut pas dvelopper un avion  larrache et il ne faut pas oublier que les tests et la formation sont importants.
La gestion de projet de Boeing :
La mthode R.A.C.H.E :

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)c'est une situation que j'ai dj rencontr en entreprise et que beaucoup ici ont dj du rencontrer (finir/faire des projets  l'arrache par manque de temps et/ou d'argent), mais moi en cas de crash du produit y'avait pas mort d'homme.


Quand je bossais en bancaire, je me disais "a n'est jamais que du pognon". Et puis je suis parti dans le mdical.....

----------


## Altau

Vos derniers changes m'amne  rappeler que l'essentiel, dans cette affaire, c'est la recherche du profit maximal, pousse par les actionnaires qui n'en ont rien  battre de la technique. Les gros industriels n'ont jamais t trop affects par les morts qui pouvaient survenir dans leurs tablissements sauf  craindre pour leur image. Avec l'actionnariat qui n'a comme seul but que d'amasser le plus de pognon possible dans le minimum de temps, dop par l'ultra-libralisme et la financiarisation de tout, cela s'est logiquement amplifi au point d'tre de moins en moins regardant sur les "dtails" techniques, fussent-ils aussi dltres que ce qu'on vient de constater chez Boeing. Il est vain de vouloir chercher des responsabilits individuelles, c'est le systme qu'il faut dmolir pour le remplacer par un qui a pour but le bien tre gnral et pas le profit. La difficult, c'est que les profiteurs aux pouvoirs gigantesques n'ont pas l'intention de se laisser faire.

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Boeing a cach les dfauts de conception des jets 737 Max aux pilotes et aux rgulateurs,*
*Notamment la dissimulation de l'existence mme du logiciel MCAS, daprs un rapport du Congrs*

Les crashs de Boeing 737 Max qui ont tu 346 personnes en 2018 et 2019 ont t le  terrible point culminant  des dfaillances de Boeing et de l'Administration fdrale de l'aviation, a constat une enqute du Congrs. Un rapport, publi mercredi, met en vidence des dfaillances dans la conception de l'avion et une relation trop troite entre la compagnie et le rgulateur. Boeing a cach des dfauts de conception de son jet 737 Max aux pilotes et aux autorits de rglementation alors qu'il s'efforait de faire certifier l'avion comme tant apte  voler, selon lenqute.

Une vaste enqute de la Commission des transports de la Chambre des reprsentants sur le dveloppement et la certification du 737 Max, l'avion de Boeing en difficult, a trouv des preuves accablantes de dfaillances chez Boeing et  l'Administration fdrale de l'aviation qui  ont jou un rle instrumental et causal  dans deux accidents mortels qui ont tu un total de 346 personnes. Mais plutt que de les rvler, Boeing a cach ces dfauts de conception de son jet aux pilotes et aux autorits de rglementation alors qu'il s'efforait de prendre de lavance sur son concurrent Airbus.


Le rapport produit par le personnel du parti dmocrate de la Commission et publi mercredi dnonce quune  culture de la dissimulation  chez Boeing a contribu aux checs :  Dans plusieurs cas critiques, Boeing a dissimul des informations cruciales  la FAA,  ses clients et aux pilotes de 737 MAX . Mais il y a eu des problmes au sein de la FAA galement.  Le fait qu'un avion conforme ait souffert de deux crashs mortels en moins de cinq mois est la preuve vidente que le systme rglementaire actuel est fondamentalement dfectueux et doit tre rpar , selon le rapport.

Selon lenqute,  [Les deux crashs] ont t l'horrible point culminant d'une srie d'hypothses techniques errones des ingnieurs de Boeing, d'un manque de transparence de la part de la direction de Boeing et d'une surveillance grossirement insuffisante de la [Federal Aviation Administration] - le rsultat pernicieux de la mainmise rglementaire de la part de la FAA en ce qui concerne ses responsabilits d'exercer une surveillance rigoureuse sur Boeing et de garantir la scurit du public voyageur .

 Les faits exposs dans ce rapport font tat d'une srie inquitante de mauvais calculs techniques et d'erreurs de jugement troublantes de la part de Boeing en matire de gestion. Il met galement en lumire de nombreux manquements  la surveillance et aux responsabilits de la FAA qui a jou un rle important dans les crashs des 737 Max , lit-on dans le rapport de 238 pages qui dtaille comment Boeing a tent de minimiser les tests rglementaires. 

Le prsident de la Commission des transports de la Chambre des reprsentants, Peter DeFazio,  a dclar que l'une des rvlations les plus surprenantes de l'enqute est que  la FAA et Boeing sont tous deux arrivs  la conclusion que la certification du Max tait conforme  aux rglementations de la FAA. Il a qualifi cela de  stupfiant .

 Le problme est qu'il tait conforme et pas sr. Et des gens sont morts , a dclar M. DeFazio.  C'est une tragdie qui n'aurait jamais d se produire , a ajout M. DeFazio.  Cela aurait pu tre vit et nous allons prendre des mesures dans notre lgislation pour faire en sorte que cela ne se reproduise plus jamais alors que nous rformons le systme .

*Les dfauts d'ingnierie et de conception technique, en particulier dans le systme MCAS, dissimuls*

Boeing fait l'objet de multiples enqutes depuis l'anne dernire, lorsqu'un avion Max exploit par Ethiopian Airlines s'est cras cinq mois seulement aprs qu'un autre avion appartenant  l'Indonsie, Lion Air, ait plong dans la mer. Les enquteurs ont dcouvert qu' ces deux occasions, un capteur dfectueux a provoqu un dclenchement erron du systme automatique anti-dcrochage, le "Maneuvering Characteristics Augmentation System" (MCAS), forant l'avion  piquer du nez. Les pilotes de Lion Air et d'Ethiopian Airlines se sont battus pour redresser leurs jets, mais ont t dpasss par le systme automatique  chaque fois qu'ils l'ont fait.

Le rapport de la commission parlementaire examine les dfauts d'ingnierie et de conception technique de Boeing, en particulier dans le dveloppement du nouveau logiciel de contrle MCAS. Et le rapport de mercredi qui marque l'aboutissement de 17 mois d'enqute dtaille galement comment Boeing a tent de minimiser la formation ncessaire des pilotes pour piloter le nouveau Max, qui tait sorti en toute hte pour tenter de concurrencer l'Airbus A320neo. 

Le rapport a rvl que la compagnie avait russi  persuader la FAA de ne pas classer le systme anti-dcrochage comme  critique pour la scurit , ce qui signifie que de nombreux pilotes ne connaissaient mme pas son existence avant de piloter le Max. La Commission a aussi dtaill les hypothses errones et dpasses que les ingnieurs ont faites sur la faon dont les pilotes ragiraient dans une telle crise et comment Boeing n'a pas install un systme d'alerte qui aurait pu avertir l'quipage, entre autres dfaillances techniques.


Ce faisant, Boeing a dissimul aux autorits de rglementation des donnes de tests internes montrant que si un pilote mettait plus de 10 secondes  reconnatre que le systme s'tait dclench par erreur, les consquences seraient  catastrophiques .

Le rapport d'enqute souligne galement la pression intense exerce sur les employs de Boeing pour maintenir les cots  un bas niveau et le dveloppement de l'avion dans les dlais prvus, alors que la compagnie se dpchait de faire voler le 737 Max pour concurrencer son rival europen. Selon le reprsentant dmocrate Rick Larsen de Washington, prsident de la sous-commission de l'aviation de la Chambre des reprsentants, les priorits malavises de la direction gnrale ont conduit  un certain nombre de dcisions troublantes qui font passer les profits avant la scurit.

 Dans un cas, la haute direction est alle jusqu' installer des horloges de compte  rebours dans les salles de confrence , a dclar M. Larsen,  en faisant clairement comprendre aux employs de Max que la priorit absolue tait de respecter les dlais de production plutt que la scurit .

*Boeing a  tir de nombreuses leons  des crashs, et la FAA  s'engage  faire continuellement progresser la scurit arienne *

La FAA certifie les nouvelles conceptions d'avions en s'appuyant fortement sur des "reprsentants autoriss", des employs de la compagnie qui sont autoriss par le rgulateur  valider certaines conceptions et certains systmes. Et le rapport a constat qu' plusieurs reprises, Boeing n'a pas signal des lments d'information importants  l'organisme de rglementation. Mais la compagnie semble avoir appris de ses erreurs.

Dans un communiqu publi mercredi, Boeing a dclar que la compagnie avait  tir de nombreuses leons  des crashs  et des erreurs que nous avons commises . La dclaration ajoute que Boeing a  apport des changements fondamentaux  notre entreprise  la suite de ces vnements, et continue  chercher des moyens de s'amliorer .

 La conception rvise du Max a fait l'objet d'un examen interne et rglementaire intensif, comprenant plus de 375 000 heures d'ingnierie et d'essais et 1 300 vols d'essai. Une fois que la FAA et d'autres organismes de rglementation auront dtermin que le Max peut tre remis en service en toute scurit, il sera l'un des avions les plus minutieusement examins de l'histoire , lit-on dans le communiqu.

La FAA dclare galement qu'elle  s'engage  faire continuellement progresser la scurit arienne et se rjouit de travailler avec le Commission pour mettre en uvre les amliorations identifies dans son rapport . L'agence de rgulation de l'aviation a dit dans une dclaration qu'elle met dj en uvre des initiatives visant   amliorer notre organisation, nos processus et notre culture . La FAA impose galement  un certain nombre de modifications de conception au Boeing 737 Max avant qu'il ne reprenne le service des passagers .

Selon NPR, les rpublicains membres de la Commission n'ont pas approuv le rapport d'enqute. Mais le prsident DeFazio a dclar que  la scurit arienne ne doit pas tre partisane , ajoutant qu'il est optimiste quant  la possibilit pour les parties de rgler leurs diffrends sur les rformes de la FAA. Les membres du Congrs ont, par ailleurs, introduit une lgislation qui renforcerait le processus de certification des avions de lagence fdrale, y compris la ralisation d'audits indpendants rguliers sur les reprsentants employs par les compagnies.

Sources : Rapport de la Commission, Communiqu de Boeing 

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous du rapport denqute ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des efforts de Boeing :  plus de 375 000 heures d'ingnierie et d'essais et 1300 vols d'essai , entre autres ?
 ::fleche::  Quel commentaire faites-vous de lengagement de la FAA    faire continuellement progresser la scurit arienne  ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Le cauchemar du 737 MAX ne cesse de s'aggraver, un rapport accablant des enquteurs de la Chambre US montre la pire dfaillance de scurit dans l'avion clou au sol  cause des problmes logiciels
 ::fleche::  Le rapport prliminaire sur le crash du 737 MAX d'Ethiopian Airlines pointe du doigt le logiciel de Boeing, le MCAS  nouveau remis en cause
 ::fleche::  Boeing a officiellement cess de fabriquer les avions 737 Max clous au sol  cause des problmes logiciels, pendant qu'Airbus a dcid d'augmenter la production de l'A321 Neo
 ::fleche::  La FAA aurait assoupli le processus d'approbation du logiciel MCAS du Boeing 737 Max en 2017, selon les rsultats d'une enqute

----------


## Edrixal

> Le rapport a rvl que la compagnie avait russi  persuader la FAA de ne pas classer le systme anti-dcrochage comme  critique pour la scurit , ce qui signifie que de nombreux pilotes ne connaissaient mme pas son existence avant de piloter le Max. La Commission a aussi dtaill les hypothses errones et dpasses que les ingnieurs ont faites sur la faon dont les pilotes ragiraient dans une telle crise et comment Boeing n'a pas install un systme d'alerte qui aurait pu avertir l'quipage, entre autres dfaillances techniques.





> Ce faisant, Boeing a dissimul aux autorits de rglementation des donnes de tests internes montrant que si un pilote mettait plus de 10 secondes  reconnatre que le systme s'tait dclench par erreur, les consquences seraient  catastrophiques .


Et aprs a y'en  qui vont encore dire "Si a se trouve Boeing ne penser pas que sa aller mal tourner !". Boeing savait qu'ils mettaient en danger toute personne volant dans leur avions mais ont quand mme volontairement continuer dans cette vois.

Pour le reste, le rapport ne fait que confirmer ce que l'on savais dj. La FAA et Boeing ne peuvent que dire qu'ils feront plus attention et mieux la prochaine fois. Reste qu'aucune rel mesure juridique n'a t prise contre les coupables (renvoie avec parachute dore ce n'est pas avoir rendu justice !). La FAA n'a rien  craindre. Boeing est protger par l'tat Amricains qui ne laissera pas Boeing mourir.

Bref, des centaines de morts et aucune justice. Ils pourrons continuer  magouiller jusqu'au prochain crach du moment qu'ils font du profit avant a leur ira.

Alors oui Boeing perd beaucoup d'argent en ce moment. Mais vue que Boeing savait qu'un jour ou l'autre ils allaient avoir des problmes, ils avais du prvoir une caisse noir pour contrebalancer les pertes. C'est comme a que a fonctionne... Et que a va continuer  fonctionner puisqu'ils ont limpunit...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le rapport produit par le personnel du parti dmocrate de la Commission et publi mercredi dnonce quune  culture de la dissimulation  chez Boeing a contribu aux checs :  *Dans plusieurs cas critiques, Boeing a dissimul des informations cruciales  la FAA,  ses clients et aux pilotes de 737 MAX* . Mais il y a eu des problmes au sein de la FAA galement.  Le fait qu'un avion conforme ait souffert de deux crashs mortels en moins de cinq mois est la preuve vidente que le systme rglementaire actuel est fondamentalement dfectueux et doit tre rpar , selon le rapport.


Est-ce que ce ne serait pas la technique traditionnelle "on ne va rien dire en esprant que la faute retombe sur les pilotes" ?




> Le rapport a rvl que la compagnie avait russi  persuader la FAA de ne pas classer le systme anti-dcrochage comme  critique pour la scurit , ce qui signifie que *de nombreux pilotes ne connaissaient mme pas son existence avant de piloter le Max*. La Commission a aussi dtaill les hypothses errones et dpasses que les ingnieurs ont faites sur la faon dont les pilotes ragiraient dans une telle crise et comment Boeing n'a pas install un systme d'alerte qui aurait pu avertir l'quipage, entre autres dfaillances techniques.


Whaaa  :8O: 
Boeing n'avait mme pas prvenu les pilotes que le MCAS faisait piquer le nez de l'avion !
Ils auraient du tre form pour apprendre  dsactiver le MCAS.




> La conception rvise du Max a fait l'objet d'un examen interne et rglementaire intensif, comprenant plus de 375 000 heures d'ingnierie et d'essais et 1 300 vols d'essai. Une fois que la FAA et d'autres organismes de rglementation auront dtermin que le Max peut tre remis en service en toute scurit, *il sera l'un des avions les plus minutieusement examins de l'histoire* , lit-on dans le communiqu.


Cet argument fonctionne compltement pour moi.
La FAA doit redorer son blason, donc elle doit remonter le moindre problme. Si il reste un problme et qu'elle valide l'avion elle va perdre en crdibilit.

----------


## CaptainDangeax

Le problme du Max, outre les errements de Boeing et de la FAA, est que l'avion est mauvais, il est en dehors de ce qui est permis pour un avion de ligne. Les moteurs du MAX sont trop gros, trop puissants pour l'avion, et mal implants. L'avion est donc instable : il se cabre  la remise de gaz, suffisamment pour entraner un dcrochage, et c'est mortel un dcrochage, voir le crash du Rio-Paris. L'instabilit qui est recherch pour un avion militaire est  proscrire totalement pour un avion de ligne. Et aucune mise  jour logicielle ne pourra contrer ce dfaut majeur de conception. Jamais je ne monterai dans un MAX, mme revu et corrig.
Pour en revenir au sujet de la publication, la FAA a le choix entre : retirer l'agrment de tous les MAX et imposer  Boeing de refaire l'tude arodynamique, ou bien cder devant le lobby de l'argent jusqu'au prochain crash.

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Les correctifs proposs par la FAA ne sont pas suffisants pour le 737 Max, clou au sol  cause des problmes logiciels,*
*Daprs un dnonciateur de Boeing*

L'Administration fdrale amricaine de l'aviation (FAA) a propos, en aot, une longue liste de correctifs au 737 Max suite aux crashs qui ont tu 346 personnes avant de l'autoriser  nouveau  transporter des passagers. Lagence a ensuite demand les commentaires du public sur les changements qu'elle prvoit d'exiger pour l'avion. Mais le syndicat reprsentant les ingnieurs de l'Administration fdrale de l'aviation, qui supervise la nouvelle conception du 737 Max clou au sol, affirme que les solutions proposes par le gouvernement pour rparer l'avion ne vont pas assez loin, selon Bloomberg. Un dnonciateur de Boeing suggre galement que les rgulateurs ajoutent plus de protections  l'avion.

Les autorits de rgulation de l'aviation amricaine ont propos de multiples corrections pour le 737 Max de Boeing immobilis au sol depuis lanne dernire, dans l'un des ensembles d'exigences les plus complets que l'agence ait mis  la suite d'un accident. Parmi les changements : le systme logiciel anti-dcrochage MCAS qui faisait piquer le nez de l'avion dans les deux accidents ne serait plus activ de manire rpte et diverses mesures ont t prises pour minimiser les risques de dysfonctionnement.


En plus des corrections spcifiques au systme impliqu dans les accidents, lagence imposerait de vastes changements informatiques pour amliorer la fiabilit, ajouterait un voyant d'avertissement qui tait inoprant lors des deux crashs et exigerait le racheminement des fils lectriques qui ne respectent pas les rgles de scurit. La FAA a donn 45 jours au public, depuis aot, pour commenter ses nouveaux changements. 

Selon un article publi par Bloomberg lundi, la National Air Traffic Controllers Association (NATCA), qui reprsente les ingnieurs de la FAA qui examinent et approuvent la certification de l'avion, a dclar dans ses commentaires dposs lundi que le Max devrait devoir adhrer  des normes plus strictes sur les alertes dans le cockpit. Comme l'avion a t adapt  partir de versions antrieures, certaines parties de sa conception n'ont pas d rpondre aux dernires exigences de scurit. Le syndicat a dclar que les rglementations les plus rcentes devraient s'appliquer.

Selon Bloomberg, les commentaires du groupe sont importants, car ils suggrent qu'au moins une partie du personnel technique de la FAA n'est pas d'accord avec les rvisions importantes proposes pour l'avion. Par ailleurs, un dnonciateur de Boeing a sparment demand aux rgulateurs d'ajouter des protections supplmentaires  l'avion.

Mais avant que lagence fdrale ne puisse imposer les corrections, elle doit passer au crible les commentaires, qui s'levaient  plus de 200 en date de lundi aprs-midi, la priode des commentaires arrivant justement  sa fin en fin de journe le lundi. Selon Bloomberg, les avis dposs vont de consommateurs effrays qui disent qu'ils ne voleront pas sur un Max  des livres blancs trs techniques rdigs par des ingnieurs.

Les commentaires de la NATCA ne disent pas si des ingnieurs individuels se sont opposs  l'approbation prliminaire par la FAA de la nouvelle conception de Boeing. Le personnel technique de l'agence a parfois accus les directeurs d'avoir t injustement ignors, selon plusieurs rapports publis aprs les crashs, dont un des dmocrates de la Chambre des reprsentants publi la semaine dernire.

La FAA a dit en aot que les modifications coteraient aux compagnies ariennes amricaines environ un million de dollars pour les 73 avions enregistrs dans le pays. L'agence n'a pas estim combien il en coterait pour effectuer les changements ncessaires sur les quelques centaines de 737 Max enregistrs dans d'autres pays et n'a pas pris en compte les cots de Boeing. Boeing pourrait couvrir une partie des cots de rparation des compagnies ariennes sous garantie, a dclar la FAA.

Les commentaires de la NATCA comprennent cinq recommandations distinctes, selon Bloomberg. Elles vont de changements relativement mineurs dans les procdures d'urgence  un appel  ce qui semble tre des rvisions plus importantes du systme d'alerte du cockpit de l'avion.

Malgr les changements proposs pour l'avion, celui-ci serait toujours sujet  des avertissements errons provenant d'un seul capteur, a dclar le syndicat.  Cette conception n'est pas conforme  aux rglements de la FAA et pourrait entraner une confusion chez les pilotes, a-t-il dit.

*Les correctifs ne prennent pas en compte les multiples dangers identifis dans les deux accidents mortels de Max*

La semaine dernire, le Bureau national amricain de la scurit des transports a dclar que les propositions de la FAA taient conformes  ses recommandations mises l'anne dernire sur l'avion, tandis que les familles et les amis des victimes du crash ont demand des changements complets avant le retour de l'avion, a rapport Bloomberg.

Certains commentaires viennent de l'Air Line Pilots Association, qui reprsente plus de 60 000 membres d'quipage en Amrique du Nord. Le groupe a propos plusieurs changements au plan de la FAA, comme la possibilit pour les pilotes de dsactiver l'avertissement sonore qui se produit lorsqu'un avion est sur le point d'entrer en dcrochage arodynamique.


Curtis Ewbank, un dnonciateur qui a dj fait part de ses inquitudes sur la conception de l'avion aux enquteurs du Congrs, a dclar dans des commentaires dposs auprs de la FAA qu'une proposition visant  rendre obligatoire la rparation de l'avion n'avait pas pris en compte les multiples dangers identifis dans les deux accidents mortels de Max et les incidents antrieurs.

 Il est clair que davantage d'actions sont ncessaires pour rviser les processus de la FAA afin qu'elle value avec prcision la conception des avions et qu'elle rglemente dans l'intrt du public , a dclar Ewbank dans les commentaires publis sur le site Web Regulations.gov.

Ewbank a dclar que la FAA et Boeing devraient faire plus pour interdire les lectures errones du capteur impliqu dans les deux crashs et amliorer les systmes d'alerte de l'avion. De plus, l'agence devrait faire un examen plus large de la faon dont les pilotes ragissent aux situations d'urgence et procder  une refonte plus approfondie du systme de contrle du vol, a-t-il dit.

Selon Bloomberg, la FAA et l'Agence europenne de la scurit arienne envisagent galement d'exiger de Boeing qu'il adopte, aprs le retour de l'avion, des correctifs  plus long terme, dont certains sont similaires  ceux que propose Ewbank. 

Robert Bogash, qui a dclar avoir travaill sur le 737 il y a plusieurs dcennies, a demand  la compagnie de publier davantage d'informations techniques sur la conception du systme impliqu dans les crashs.  Lingnieur de Boeing  la retraite, qui a dclar avoir galement particip aux enqutes sur les accidents, a dclar que des modifications plus simples de l'avion, telles que la limitation de son poids et de son quilibre, pourraient permettre d'accomplir la mme chose que le systme MCAS impliqu dans les deux crashs, avec moins de risques.

 Personnellement, aucun d'entre nous ne souhaite un autre accident de 737 - nous avons consacr notre carrire  ce remarquable avion - et mes suggestions et commentaires visent  garantir que les rsultats de cette immobilisation prolonge au sol soient aussi efficaces que possible , a dclar Bogash.

Les nombreux commentaires signifient que l'avion ne peut probablement pas obtenir le feu vert officiel pour revenir avant octobre au plus tt. Les compagnies ariennes devant recycler les pilotes et effectuer la maintenance de la flotte au sol, il faudra des semaines ou des mois de plus avant que les avions commencent  transporter des passagers. Toutefois, selon Bloomberg, un groupe de consommateurs qui dfend les intrts des passagers ariens, Travelers United, a dclar qu'il soutenait le retour de l'avion.

 Aprs cet examen approfondi et sans prcdent de la scurit de l'avion, il est temps de mettre les 737 Max au service du public voyageur afin qu'ils puissent amliorer les options de voyage pour les consommateurs et rduire les missions de carbone et la consommation de carburant , a crit le prsident du groupe, Charles Leocha.

Selon un commentateur, puisque ces avions sont dj hors service de manire indite, il serait plus raisonnable et rigoureux de traiter les  problmes systmiques , au lieu de se limiter  remdier seulement aux causes immdiates des accidents, mme si  cela impliquera un travail d'ingnierie important . Et vous, quen pensez-vous ?

Sources : Bloomberg, Curtis Ewbank

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des commentaires apports aux changements de la FAA ?
 ::fleche::  Selon vous, Boeing devrait traiter les problmes systmiques de lavion ou se limiter  traiter les causes des accidents ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Boeing a cach les dfauts de conception des jets 737 Max aux pilotes et aux rgulateurs, notamment la dissimulation de l'existence mme du logiciel MCAS, d'aprs un rapport du Congrs
 ::fleche::  Le correctif logiciel de Boeing pour le problme du 737 MAX submerge l'ordinateur de bord de l'avion, selon les pilotes de la FAA
 ::fleche::  La FAA aurait assoupli le processus d'approbation du logiciel MCAS du Boeing 737 Max en 2017, selon les rsultats d'une enqute
 ::fleche::  Le cauchemar du 737 MAX ne cesse de s'aggraver, un rapport accablant des enquteurs de la Chambre US montre la pire dfaillance de scurit dans l'avion clou au sol  cause des problmes logiciels

----------


## laloune

> Lingnieur de Boeing  la retraite, qui a dclar avoir galement particip aux enqutes sur les accidents[...]


a commence  ressembler  un mauvais film hollywoodien cette histoire

----------


## Stan Adkens

*La proposition de correction amricaine pour les problmes du Boeing 737 Max ne tient pas compte du scnario de crash dEthiopian Airlines,* 
*Met en garde le syndicat des pilotes britanniques*

Dans des commentaires soumis le 16 septembre dernier, la British Airline Pilots' Association (BALPA) a dclar aux rgulateurs amricains de l'aviation que le Boeing 737 Max avait besoin de meilleurs correctifs pour son tristement clbre logiciel MCAS, avertissant qu'un accident d'avion qui a fait 149 morts en thiopie pourrait se reproduire. En revanche, dans ses commentaires, un groupe de compagnies ariennes europennes est globalement satisfait des modifications proposes pour le Boeing 737 Max, mme si les syndicats dplorent que l'administration fdrale de l'aviation amricaine (FAA) devrait en faire plus.

La FAA a soumis en aot dernier des propositions de modifications du jet 737 Max de Boeing aux commentaires du public. La priode de soumission des commentaires a pris fin lundi et le systme anti-dcrochage est toujours mis en cause malgr les nombreux changements qui seront ensuite exigs  lavionneur amricain. Dans ses commentaires publics soumis  l'avis de proposition de rglementation (NPRM) de la FAA, la BALPA a averti que l'une des solutions proposes pour remdier  une future dfaillance du MCAS pourrait conduire  une rptition du crash du vol ET302 d'Ethiopian Airlines.


Le MCAS - Manoeuvring Characteristics Augmentation System - est un systme logiciel destin  contrecarrer l'effet de la suspension de moteurs plus gros et plus puissants dans le fuselage du Boeing 737. Les nouveaux moteurs ont donn  l'avion de ligne des caractristiques de vol diffrentes des modles prcdents. Boeing s'appuyant sur le fait que les rgulateurs certifient le 737 Max comme une avance progressive plutt que comme une conception entirement nouvelle, le MCAS tait ncessaire pour obtenir la certification de la FAA sans que les rgulateurs imposent des exigences de formation coteuses sur le nouvel avion avant que les pilotes puissent le piloter.

Le NPRM de lagence fdrale de laviation propose diverses corrections  la conception du 737 Max,  son logiciel et aux procdures que les pilotes doivent suivre en cas de problme. L'une de ces procdures consiste  dsactiver le systme de compensation automatique de l'avion de ligne, actionn par le MCAS lorsque le logiciel se met en marche, et  demander aux deux pilotes d'utiliser un volant de compensation manuel de secours au lieu des puissants moteurs lectriques de l'avion.

Cependant, la BALPA met cause cette procdure durgence. Le syndicat professionnel britannique a dclar dans ses commentaires :  Exiger que les deux membres d'quipage tournent le volant de compensation simultanment dans un scnario non normal est extrmement indsirable et va  l'encontre de toutes les philosophies consistant  faire voler lavion par un pilote et  faire excuter par un autre le QRH [manuel de rfrence rapide : lecture de la liste de contrle d'urgence]. Aucun systme de commande de vol ne devrait exiger que les deux pilotes l'utilisent  quelque moment que ce soit, et encore moins en cas d'urgence .

Le syndicat a ajout :  On estime que cela devrait tre reconsidr (en particulier  la lumire du volant de compensation de plus petit diamtre telle qu'elle est monte sur le Max pour permettre aux nouveaux crans plus grands de s'adapter, et selon le scnario observ dans l'accident d'Ethiopian Airlines).

Lavion d'Ethiopian Airlines s'est cras aprs que ses pilotes, qui connaissaient parfaitement le systme MCAS aprs l'crasement prcdent du vol 610 de Lion Air (le premier crash du 737 Max), aient essay sans succs de passer outre le systme logiciel dfectueux. Le MCAS fonctionne en ajustant automatiquement le nez du 737 Max vers le bas s'il dtecte que l'avion est sur le point de dcrocher, une condition dangereuse qui se produit normalement lorsque le nez est trop haut et la vitesse trop basse. Dans le cas de l'ET302, cette activation du MCAS tait cependant fausse, selon les enquteurs sur le crash de lavion.

Daprs les enquteurs, les pilotes ont dsactiv les moteurs lectriques de compensation qui avaient t activs par le MCAS et ont essay d'utiliser le volant de compensation manuel dans le cockpit pour annuler physiquement le processus lanc par le logiciel - en suivant les procdures de Boeing publies aprs le crash de Lion Air. Mais  cause de la vitesse excessive de l'avion, accumule lorsque le MCAS a forc son nez  pointer vers le sol, les pilotes n'ont pas russi. Les forces arodynamiques sur les gouvernes ont rendu impossible la rotation du volant de compensation et le retour du nez de l'avion en position normale.

*Toutefois des compagnies ariennes en Europe qui utilisent le 737 Max sont largement satisfaites des propositions de modification*

Le syndicat britannique nest pas le seul  dnoncer les limites des modifications proposes par lagence amricaine. Lundi dernier, la National Air Traffic Controllers Association (NATCA), qui reprsente les ingnieurs de la FAA qui examinent et approuvent la certification de l'avion, a dclar dans ses commentaires que le Max devrait devoir adhrer  des normes plus strictes sur les alertes dans le cockpit. Comme l'avion a t adapt  partir de versions antrieures, certaines parties de sa conception n'ont pas d rpondre aux dernires exigences de scurit. Le syndicat a dclar que les rglementations les plus rcentes devraient s'appliquer. 

Malgr les changements proposs pour l'avion, la NATCA a trouv que lavion serait toujours sujet  des avertissements errons provenant d'un seul capteur.  Cette conception n'est pas conforme  aux rglements de la FAA et pourrait entraner une confusion chez les pilotes, a-t-il dit. 

Curtis Ewbank, un dnonciateur de Boeing, a dclar dans des commentaires qu'une proposition visant  rendre obligatoire la rparation de l'avion n'avait pas pris en compte les multiples dangers identifis dans les deux accidents mortels de Max et les incidents antrieurs. Selon Ewbank, la FAA et Boeing devraient faire plus pour interdire les lectures errones du capteur impliqu dans les deux crashs et amliorer les systmes d'alerte de l'avion. De plus, l'agence devrait faire un examen plus large de la faon dont les pilotes ragissent aux situations d'urgence et procder  une refonte plus approfondie du systme de contrle du vol, a-t-il dit. 

Pendant ce temps le Joint European Max Operators' Group (JEMOG), un groupe doprateurs europens qui comprend Ryanair, Norwegian et Tui Group, entre autres compagnies ariennes, a fait quelques suggestions mineures de modifications textuelles tout en rassurant la FAA qu'elles  n'ont pas d'impact sur le programme RTS [retour en service] prvu  pour le 737 Max. Certaines compagnies ariennes pensent que tout ira bien lorsque leurs Max seront  nouveau autoriss  voler.

 Le JEMOG reconnat le travail complet qui a t entrepris par toutes les parties pour assurer le succs du RTS du 737 MAX et qui servira  amliorer le bilan de scurit de l'industrie dans les annes  venir , a ajout le groupe aprs avoir faire des recommandations en deux points bass essentiellement sur la squence rvise de la liste de contrle QRH.

Dans ses recommandations, la BALPA a plutt demand, entre autres, que les autorits de rgulation de l'aviation exigent que les dficiences fondamentales de qualit de vol ou de pilotage des aronefs soient conues de manire arodynamique et ne soient pas masques par le renforcement du systme de commandes de vol. Le syndicat exige galement que les modifications substantielles apportes  la conception des aronefs aboutissent  la certification d'un nouveau type avec un niveau de formation correspondant  celui requis pour les pilotes.

Source : Commentaires de la BALPA

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des commentaires de la BALPA ? 
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que le 737 Max sera remis en service cette anne ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Les correctifs proposs par la FAA ne sont pas suffisants pour le 737 Max, clou au sol  cause des problmes logiciels, d'aprs un dnonciateur de Boeing
 ::fleche::  Le correctif logiciel de Boeing pour le problme du 737 MAX submerge l'ordinateur de bord de l'avion, selon les pilotes de la FAA
 ::fleche::  Le cauchemar du 737 MAX ne cesse de s'aggraver, un rapport accablant des enquteurs de la Chambre US montre la pire dfaillance de scurit dans l'avion clou au sol  cause des problmes logiciels
 ::fleche::  Boeing a cach les dfauts de conception des jets 737 Max aux pilotes et aux rgulateurs, notamment la dissimulation de l'existence mme du logiciel MCAS, d'aprs un rapport du Congrs

----------


## echtelion

Si la possibilit de juste restreindre la capacit oprationnelle avec des contraintes d'quilibrage est suffisante pour dsactiver le MCAS, a me semble la meilleure option  court terme pour refaire voler ces avions.

A moyen terme, faire comme airbus avec 3 sondes, et une lectronique de rconciliation permettant de ne fournir  l'ordinateur de bord qu'une seule donne (il ne peut en traiter plus a cause de son anciennet), me semble la meilleure option. Cette lectronique pourra avoir son propre systme d'alerte pour remplacer la sonde incorrecte ds dtection de la moindre erreur.

A long terme, remplacer cette rconciliation par un ordinateur de bord plus puissant qui pourra grer les trois sondes indpendamment... Ca n'arrivera sans doute pas...

----------


## Romain Kros

Pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliqu? Trois sondes peuvent tout simplement avertir le pilote qu'il volue aux grands angles, en mettant devant ses yeux un indicateur d'incidences. C'est d'ailleurs prvu, mais en option.
Un lment intressant: cette proposition d'un ingnieur qui pense pouvoir remplacer le MCAS par une rvision de la plage de positions du centre de gravit. Quelqu'un a-t-il plus d'infos  ce propos?

----------


## TJ1985

A voir, les avions clous au sol ne manquent pas  grand monde. Alors qu'ils prennent leur temps et fassent bien les choses.
Et sur le fond, est-il toujours ncessaire  de balader de l'humain dans chaque centimtre cube de la plante ? Est-ce une option durable ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Cependant, la BALPA met cause cette procdure durgence. Le syndicat professionnel britannique a dclar dans ses commentaires :  Exiger que les deux membres d'quipage tournent le volant de compensation simultanment dans un scnario non normal est extrmement indsirable et va  l'encontre de toutes les philosophies consistant  faire voler lavion par un pilote et  faire excuter par un autre le QRH [manuel de rfrence rapide : lecture de la liste de contrle d'urgence]. Aucun systme de commande de vol ne devrait exiger que les deux pilotes l'utilisent  quelque moment que ce soit, et encore moins en cas d'urgence .


Ce serait bien que Boeing dveloppe une meilleure solution.




> Et sur le fond, est-il toujours ncessaire  de balader de l'humain dans chaque centimtre cube de la plante ? Est-ce une option durable ?


Pour ceux qui sont au pouvoir l'conomie est la chose la plus importante. Il faut donc qu'un maximum de personnes et de marchandises voyagent.
Ils ne se proccupent pas de la prservation des ressources naturelles.

----------


## Ryu2000

Le 737 Max pourrait revoler aux USA et dans l'UE dans peu de temps.
MAX : vol dvaluation par le chef de la FAA, certification attendue en novembre 2020 en Europe



> Steve Dickson a rpt  plusieurs reprises quil ne signerait pas son retour dans les airs avant de lavoir pilot lui-mme et quil ne soit  convaincu  quil y placerait sa  propre famille sans rflchir.  Le vol est a priori prvu le 30 septembre.
> 
> Plus tt dans la journe, lEASA a signal que le MAX pourrait reprendre le service avant la fin de cette anne. Il pourrait pourrait recevoir lapprobation rglementaire pour reprendre ses vols en novembre et entrer en service dici la fin de lanne, a dclar vendredi 25 septembre le principal rgulateur europen de la scurit arienne. *Pour la premire fois en un an et demi, je peux dire que la fin des travaux sur le MAX est en vue, a dclar Patrick Ky, directeur excutif de lAgence europenne de la scurit arienne (EASA).*
> 
> *LAESA prvoit de lever son interdiction technique peu de temps aprs la FAA aux tats-Unis*, probablement en novembre, mais les autorisations oprationnelles nationales ncessaires pour que les compagnies ariennes individuelles reprennent leurs vols en Europe pourraient prendre plus de temps, a-t-il dclar.


Peut-tre que le chef de la FAA ne sera pas convaincu et que l'avion ne sera pas certifi.

----------


## laloune

de toutes faon mme si certification il y a, le seul verdict va tre celui des passagers. Il suffit d'une simple recherche pour trouver la liste des compagnies qui incluent des MAX dans leur flotte...

----------


## CaptainDangeax

La mthode russe consistait  embarquer toute l'quipe d'ingnieurs lors des vols d'essais. Ainsi, ils taient plus motivs pour fournir un travail de qualit.
C'est cette mthode qu'il faut employer avec Boeing : mettre tout le board dans l'avion et faire effectuer l'ensemble des tests de validation. On complte avec les N plus gros actionnaires. Si un seul membre du board manque  l'appel, pas de dcollage et tous les avions restent clous au sol. Une nouvelle forme de "la bourse ou la vie", quoi...

----------


## Edrixal

> de toutes faon mme si certification il y a, le seul verdict va tre celui des passagers. Il suffit d'une simple recherche pour trouver la liste des compagnies qui incluent des MAX dans leur flotte...


Parce que tu crois que la majorit des gens ce pose ce genre de question ? J'ai pris plusieurs fois l'avions, je me suis jamais demander sur quel avions j'tais.
J'vois pas pourquoi soudainement les habitudes de millions (sinon milliards) de passager vont changer. Ici, on en parle de Boeing, mais dans la presse ? Silence radio depuis longtemps. Les gens ne vrifierons pas.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Parce que tu crois que la majorit des gens ce pose ce genre de question ?


Moi aussi je pense que la plupart des voyageurs ne se proccupent pas du modle de l'avion qu'ils vont prendre.




> Ici, on en parle de Boeing, mais dans la presse ?


En fait si tu regardes les sites comme Google News tu vois assez souvent des articles  propos du 737 Max, par exemple :
Boeing 737 Max: vers une remise en service en Europe d'ici la fin de l'anne

Si le 737 Max se fait certifier, il y aura problmes un article dans tous les mdias mainstream y compris les journaux tlviss.

----------


## Romain Kros

> mettre tout le board dans l'avion et faire effectuer l'ensemble des tests de validation. Si un seul membre du board manque  l'appel, pas de dcollage et tous les avions restent clous au sol.


Sauf que le doute n'effleure pas les concepteurs du MCAS. Ils n'ont jamais pens mettre en pril les passagers et quipages. Ils croient au remplacement de l'intelligence humaine par des artfacts, et leur foi est pus forte que la peur.

----------


## Edrixal

> Moi aussi je pense que la plupart des voyageurs ne se proccupent pas du modle de l'avion qu'ils vont prendre.
> 
> 
> En fait si tu regardes les sites comme Google News tu vois assez souvent des articles  propos du 737 Max, par exemple :
> Boeing 737 Max: vers une remise en service en Europe d'ici la fin de l'anne
> 
> Si le 737 Max se fait certifier, il y aura problmes un article dans tous les mdias mainstream y compris les journaux tlviss.


Pour ma part j'en vois jamais passer,  moins de faire une recherche spcifique.
N'oublie pas que les rsultats de Google News est dfinie en fonction de t'es prfrences.
Et si effectivement tous le monde parle du retour du 737 max, je doute que les doutes qu'ont mets ici et que le traitement du sujet soit aussi complet. 




> Sauf que le doute n'effleure pas les concepteurs du MCAS. Ils n'ont jamais pens mettre en pril les passagers et quipages. Ils croient au remplacement de l'intelligence humaine par des artfacts, et leur foi est pus forte que la peur.


Tu les connais personnellement ? Parce que de ce que j'en sais, les fuites de mail on rvler que plusieurs d'entre eux avait signaler des problmes. C'est la directions qui  dcider d'ignorer les avertissements en les obligeant a la fermer.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour ma part j'en vois jamais passer,  moins de faire une recherche spcifique.


Je ne sais pas, mais en tout cas il existe des articles :


Dans ce forum on en parle beaucoup, ce topic est actif, mais ce n'est pas un sujet qui passionne tout le monde.
L c'est choquant parce que les types ont bourr un gros moteur dans une vieille silhouette, il y a eu des problmes de logiciels, des problmes de sondes, des problmes de signalisation, des problmes de formation, etc.
Le mieux ce serait de concevoir un nouvel avion depuis le dbut, en attendant Boeing espre pouvoir mettre le 737 Max en rgle.

----------


## pemmore

Bonjour,
Ben il y a 30 ans le seul avion pour la Runion non Air-France hors de prix tait celui  de l'agence le Point air le premier charter franais, , un DC10, vtuste, surcharg, le DC10 tait un avion au nombre de crashs clbres, j'tais terrifi, deux ans plus tard, j'ai pay le prix et le confort du boeing 747, un gros ppre tellement puissant que pas besoin de jouer au dragster au bout du tarmac,la moiti la piste suffisait. Je ne monterais jamais dans ce Boeing, mme si l'Airbus  est rellement inconfortable.

----------


## Ryu2000

> le DC10


Hey mais a me rappelle une blague ! (enfin c'est plus DC-8, DC-9, DC-D)





> - Et un autre de transcontinental asiatique Airline Unlimited
> - Et bien translecont...
> - Te voil bien bais avec tes calembours !

----------


## Ryu2000

Peut-tre que, partout dans le monde, des 737 Max voleront en 2021 :
Boeing 737 MAX: le chef de l'aviation amricaine a apprci son vol test



> Il reste plusieurs tapes avant que les autorits accordent officiellement leur feu vert technique au 737 MAX. Les compagnies devront ensuite procder aux modifications demandes sur les appareils qu'elles utilisent et dispenser les formations requises.
> 
> Steve Dickson n'a pas souhait s'avancer sur le calendrier, soulignant seulement que la FFA travaillait en troite collaboration avec ses homologues en Europe, au Canada ou au Brsil pour parvenir  un consensus sur les problmes soulevs par chacun d'entre eux. Le patron de l'Agence europenne de la scurit arienne (AESA), *Patrick Ky, a rcemment dclar qu'il pourrait donner son feu vert technique courant novembre, ce qui pourrait conduire  un retour en service du 737 MAX d'ici la fin de l'anne.*


===
Ryanair a command 200 737 Max.
BOEING 737 MAX: EXECUTIVE DEFENDS DESIGN AS EXPERTS AND PILOTS CONVENE AT GATWICK



> The biggest customer in Europe is Ryanair, which has 200 on order of a special high-capacity variant of the Boeing 737 Max. The budget airline has not yet taken delivery of any of the aircraft, and continues to fly only the 737-800.
> 
> In a statement, the planemaker said: "Boeing has made significant progress over the past several months in support of safely returning the 737 Max to service.
> 
> The company has also made significant governance and operational changes to further sharpen its focus. These two tragic accidents continue to weigh heavily on everyone at Boeing.

----------


## Ryu2000

Boeing 737 MAX : une reprise des vols, mais  quelles conditions ?



> La conclusion du groupe d'experts des tats-Unis, du Canada, du Brsil et de l'Union europenne, runis rcemment  Londres, est la suivante : *simulateur de vol obligatoire pour les pilotes avant de prendre (ou reprendre) les commandes du Boeing 737 MAX*. Pour passer du 737 NG (la version prcdente) au 737 MAX,* les sances de deux heures porteront sur la dcouverte du MCAS en fonctionnement normal et dgrad ainsi que sur la raction aux alertes multiples du poste de pilotage dans des conditions inhabituelles.*
> 
> On est loin de l'heure d'autoformation sur iPad vante par Boeing auprs de ses clients intresss par le MAX. Avec cette initiation minimaliste, l'avionneur vitait les coteuses sances de simulateur de vol et vendait moins cher le MAX. L o le bt blesse  et qui complique le calendrier de remise en vol du 737 MAX , c'est le manque de disponibilit de simulateurs MAX. Le qubcois CAE, principal fournisseur de simu, avait reu 48 commandes l'an dernier et 19 livraisons avaient t effectues. Ces chiffres modestes sont  mettre en face de la demande potentielle de prs de 15 000 pilotes si le millier de 737 MAX existant sont remis en service. La file d'attente sera longue. Aussi des compagnies comme American Airlines ont dj bti un planning des sances de formation de leurs pilotes.


Il y a moyen de reproduire les scenarios des crashs en simulateur pour entrainer les pilotes. Tous les pilotes sauront maitriser le MCAS.
Il est probable qu'en 2021 des gens voyagent en 737 Max.

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Boeing 737 Max jug sr par le rgulateur europen de l'aviation,*
*Qui a dclar que   le niveau de scurit atteint est suffisamment lev pour nous *

Lavionneur amricain Boeing est confort dans son objectif de faire voler son jet 737 Max avant la fin de cette anne. LEASA, le principal rgulateur europen de l'aviation, a dclar vendredi qu'il tait satisfait que les modifications apportes au 737 Max aient rendu l'avion suffisamment sr pour qu'il puisse regagner le ciel dans la rgion avant la fin de 2020, mme si une nouvelle mise  niveau exige par lorganisme ne sera pas prte avant deux ans, a rapport Bloomberg. 

Aprs les vols d'essai effectus en septembre, l' EASA est en train de procder  l'examen des documents finaux en prvision d'un projet de directive sur la navigabilit qu'elle devrait publier le mois prochain, a dclar Patrick Ky, directeur excutif de l'Agence europenne de la scurit arienne, daprs Bloomberg. Cela sera suivi de quatre semaines de commentaires publics, a-t-il dit. Pendant ce temps, le dveloppement d'un capteur dit synthtique exig sur le 737 Max pour ajouter de la redondance pourrait prendre de 20  24 mois. Selon Ky, la solution logicielle sera ncessaire sur la variante Max 10, plus grande, avant son lancement prvu pour 2022, et sera adapte sur d'autres versions.

*Patrick Ky, directeur excutif de l'EASA*
 Notre analyse montre que cette solution est sre, et le niveau de scurit atteint est suffisamment lev pour nous , a dclar Ky lors d'une interview.  Ce dont nous avons discut avec Boeing est le fait qu'avec le troisime capteur, nous pourrions atteindre des niveaux de scurit encore plus levs , a-t-il ajout, selon Bloomberg.

Les points de vue de l'EASA ont un poids norme compte tenu des lacunes du processus de certification initial qui ont entach la rputation de l'organisme de rglementation amricain, la FAA. Ky a dclar que le capteur synthtique simplifierait le travail des pilotes lorsqu'un ou les deux capteurs mcaniques d'angle d'attaque du Max tombent en panne. Le dispositif logiciel MCAS, qui surveille si le nez du Max est point vers le haut, a mal fonctionn dans les deux accidents qui ont tu 346 personnes. Le premier crash sest produit au large des ctes indonsiennes en octobre 2018 et le second, cinq mois plus tard, en thiopie. 

 Nous pensons que c'est un bon dveloppement qui va augmenter le niveau de scurit , a dclar Ky.  Il n'est pas disponible maintenant et il le sera en mme temps que le Max 10 devrait tre certifi .

Ces commentaires marquent la plus ferme adhsion d'un important rgulateur  l'objectif de Boeing de remettre en service son avion le plus vendu d'ici la fin de l'anne, aprs de nombreux retards et revers. Le Max, la dernire version du vnrable 737  fuselage troit, a t immobilis au sol en mars 2019  la suite des deux accidents, qui ont dclench une crise qui a cot  Boeing des milliards de dollars et  son PDG de l'poque, Dennis Muilenburg, son poste.

Alors que l'Administration fdrale de l'aviation, principal organisme de certification de Boeing, est plus avance dans son examen, elle s'est abstenue de faire des prvisions sur le calendrier. Le chef de la FAA, Steve Dickson, a pilot le Max  la fin du mois dernier et a dclar que les commandes de l'avion taient  trs confortables , mais que le processus de rvision n'tait pas termin.

Selon Bloomberg, bien que Patrick Ky soit favorable  un retour du Max cette anne, la FAA doit agir avant que l'EASA et d'autres agences dans le monde puissent lever l'immobilisation au sol, en vertu du droit international. Boeing n'a pas soumis son dossier final de documentation comprenant les audits logiciels et les valuations de scurit, a dclar une personne connaissant bien le processus et qui sest adresse  Bloomberg sous couvert de lanonymat. Les soumissions sont attendues prochainement.

*De lespoir pour le secteur suite aux commentaires du rgulateur europen*

Selon Bloomberg, Boeing a grimp de 3,1 %  169,35 dollars vendredi  12h17  New York. Jusqu' jeudi, les actions avaient perdu la moiti de leur valeur cette anne, enregistrant la plus forte baisse sur l'indice Dow Jones des valeurs industrielles, alors que lavionneur travaillait  remettre son avion en vole. Les principaux fournisseurs ont galement progress, le fabricant de moteurs General Electric ayant fait un bond de 6,1 %  7,29 $, soit la plus forte hausse de l'indice S&P 500. Spirit AeroSystems Holdings, qui fabrique des fuselages, a augment de 4 %  19,41 $.


Les commentaires de lEASA arrivent alors quune priode de plus dun mois de commentaires sur une liste de correctifs au 737 Max propos par la FAA a pris fin en septembre. Alors que le syndicat des pilots britanniques BALPA a dnonc les limites des modifications proposes par lAgence amricaine, le Joint European Max Operators' Group (JEMOG), un groupe doprateurs europens qui comprend les compagnies comme Ryanair, Norwegian et Tui Group, a fait quelques suggestions mineures de modifications textuelles tout en rassurant la FAA qu'elles  n'ont pas d'impact sur le programme RTS [retour en service] prvu  pour le 737 Max. 

Mme le syndicat reprsentant les ingnieurs de la FAA, qui supervise la nouvelle conception du 737 Max clou au sol, a affirm dans leurs commentaires que les solutions proposes par le gouvernement pour rparer l'avion ne vont pas assez loin. Le syndicat a propos que les rglementations les plus rcentes doivent s'appliquer au Max. 

Les crashs de Max ont mis  rude preuve les relations entre la FAA et les autorits mondiales de l'aviation, y compris l' EASA qui a agi plus rapidement pour mettre le jet au banc d'essais et a fait des demandes qui vont au-del des exigences amricaines pour autoriser son retour. La relation de la FAA avec Boeing a galement chang, aprs que le fabricant de l'avion ait t accus de cacher des changements qui ont amplifi les diffrences entre le modle Max et les modles 737 prcdents afin de rduire les cots et de minimiser les besoins en formation.

Selon Bloomberg, un autre point inconnu pour le retour de Max  lchelle mondiale est la Chine, o la demande d'avions a explos avant la pandmie du coronavirus. La Chine a particip  certains des examens du Max mais n'a pas t implique dans les essais en vol qui incluent les rgulateurs du Canada et du Brsil ainsi que la FAA et l'EASA, a dclar Ky.  Je ne sais vraiment pas o ils en sont  avec leur valuation, a-t-il dit. Un porte-parole de l'Administration de l'aviation civile de Chine n'a pas rpondu  une demande de commentaires de Bloomberg.

Quant  lautorit de l'aviation civile thiopienne, elle effectuera ses propres contrles de scurit sur la flotte Max de l'Ethiopian Airlines, dont l'avion a subi le second crash fatal, a dclar  Bloomberg vendredi par tlphone Amdye Ayalew Fanta, l'enquteur en chef du gouvernement. Lthiopie chercherait  complter son prcdent rapport sur l'accident mortel qui a tu les 157 personnes  bord de l'avion lanne dernire.

*LEASA va sassurer du bon quilibre entre la technologie moderne et les anciennes plateformes*

Alors que lavion 737 Max de Boeing sapprte  regagner le ciel, l'EASA travaille avec d'autres rgulateurs pour appliquer les leons apprises aux futures certifications, selon Bloomberg. L'un des domaines sur lesquels se porte le travail des rgulateurs est l'valuation de modles drivs comme le Max qui permet dapporter la technologie moderne sur des plateformes plus anciennes. Le dfi consiste  trouver le bon quilibre et  s'assurer que les pilotes ont les connaissances ncessaires pour piloter les avions en toute scurit, a dclar le directeur excutif de lEASA.

L'un des drivs  venir est le Boeing 777X, la prochaine version de son gros-porteur de 25 ans qui aura des ailes repliables. Comme beaucoup d'avions Boeing, il est quip de deux capteurs d'angle d'attaque (les avions Airbus en ont trois ou plus). Bien que le 777X ne dispose pas du systme logiciel qui a jou un rle dans les crashs du Max, Ky a dclar que l'EASA tudiera de prs les systmes de contrle de vol du nouveau 777 et analysera tout point de dfaillance potentiel dans le cadre de son examen.

Quant  savoir si cela ralentirait le processus d'approbation europen pour le nouveau gros-porteur :  Cela dpend beaucoup de la capacit de Boeing  nous donner les bonnes solutions et la bonne analyse sur l'valuation des risques  a-t-il dclar.  Il peut y avoir d'autres problmes ; nous examinons vraiment ce nouvel avion et nous nous assurons que notre valuation de la scurit et celle de Boeing sont faites correctement et ne laissent aucune question sans rponse .

Dautres commentaires de Ky ont port sur le travail de lAgence europenne de laviation dans le domaine des technologies, logiciels et systmes de propulsion du futur. Selon ky, certains logiciels d'aviation sont dvelopps en utilisant des normes de scurit datant des annes 1980. Les entreprises non aronautiques qui travaillent sur le pilotage autonome, par exemple, peuvent avoir une approche  qui construit en fait des logiciels plus robustes que ceux que nous certifions  en utilisant le processus existant, a-t-il dclar. L'EASA est en train dinvestir, dit-il, pour renforcer les comptences des rgulateurs dans l'valuation de technologies telles que l'intelligence artificielle et l'apprentissage machine. 

Source : Bloomberg

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des dclarations de lEASA ?
 ::fleche::   Notre analyse montre que cette solution est sre, et le niveau de scurit atteint est suffisamment lev pour nous . Quels commentaires en faites-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Aurez-vous vraiment envie de monter dans un Boeing 737 Max, une fois autoris  voler ? 

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Les correctifs proposs par la FAA ne sont pas suffisants pour le 737 Max, clou au sol  cause des problmes logiciels, d'aprs un dnonciateur de Boeing
 ::fleche::  Boeing a cach les dfauts de conception des jets 737 Max aux pilotes et aux rgulateurs, notamment la dissimulation de l'existence mme du logiciel MCAS, d'aprs un rapport du Congrs
 ::fleche::  Le correctif logiciel de Boeing pour le problme du 737 MAX submerge l'ordinateur de bord de l'avion, selon les pilotes de la FAA
 ::fleche::  La proposition de correction amricaine pour les problmes du Boeing 737 Max ne tient pas compte du scnario de crash d'Ethiopian Airlines, met en garde le syndicat des pilotes britanniques

----------


## Jeff_67

Le rgulateur europen n'a absolument aucune raison de faire une fleur  Boeing compte-tenu des 15% de taxes douanires sur les Airbus aux USA. Plus longtemps le 737 max sera interndit de voler en Europe, et mieux ce sera.

----------


## redcurve

J'espre que cette histoire servira de leon  Boeing, faire concevoir des softs par des ing  9$ de l'heure en outsourcing n'est pas l'ide du sicle. Finalement leurs ing qui sont spcialiss dans ce type de systme ont du rcrire compltement le soft de A  Z et bizarrement a fonctionne vachement mieux  ::aie::

----------


## TJ1985

En somme, si nous prenons quatre smartphones d'entre de gamme 2020, que nous les plaons au bout de chaque aile ( l'emplanture devrait aussi marcher), dans le nez et dans la queue et que nous relevons les altitudes et les acclrations qu'ils nous donnent, que nous combinons intelligemment ces donnes, nous pouvons vendre  Boeing une solution qui sera infiniment plus scurise que ce qu'ils ont prvu d'origine. Non ? Sans parler du prix, bien sr...
Ne pas savoir quand le nez d'un avion pique et demander deux ans pour apprendre  le mesurer... c'est d'un autre temps, simplement.

----------


## TJ1985

> a fonctionne vachement mieux


 [quand c'est fait sur place.]

C'est marrant, ce constat est rcurrent depuis les annes 90, au dbut de l'out-sourcing en Inde. Les financiers ont vraiment la tte dure, ou les chefs de projets devraient de temps en temps dvelopper un peu eux-mmes avant de donner des dlais et des budgets...

----------


## redcurve

> [quand c'est fait sur place.]
> 
> C'est marrant, ce constat est rcurrent depuis les annes 90, au dbut de l'out-sourcing en Inde. Les financiers ont vraiment la tte dure, ou les chefs de projets devraient de temps en temps dvelopper un peu eux-mmes avant de donner des dlais et des budgets...


Quand le nouveau PDG est arriv il a hallucin, l'ancien avait vir une bonne partie des quipes pour faire des conomie sur des trucs sur lesquels conomiser est franchement pas une bonne ide  ::aie::  . Il a voulu faire des conomies sur ce projet.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Selon Bloomberg, Boeing a grimp de 3,1 %  169,35 dollars vendredi  12h17  New York. Jusqu' jeudi, les actions avaient perdu la moiti de leur valeur cette anne, enregistrant la plus forte baisse sur l'indice Dow Jones des valeurs industrielles, alors que lavionneur travaillait  remettre son avion en vole. Les principaux fournisseurs ont galement progress, le fabricant de moteurs General Electric ayant fait un bond de 6,1 %  7,29 $, soit la plus forte hausse de l'indice S&P 500. Spirit AeroSystems Holdings, qui fabrique des fuselages, a augment de 4 %  19,41 $.


a arrange bien l'conomie que le principal rgulateur europen de l'aviation juge que le 737 max est suffisamment sr pour qu'il puisse regagner le ciel.
Les cours de plusieurs actions ont du chuter  cause de cette histoire.

----------


## phil995511

> Le rgulateur europen n'a absolument aucune raison de faire une fleur  Boeing compte-tenu des 15% de taxes douanires sur les Airbus aux USA. Plus longtemps le 737 max sera interdit de voler en Europe, et mieux ce sera.


En effet, quoi qu'on ne dise, on n'a plus du tout l'envie de voler en 737 max...

----------


## ji_louis

Pour rappel: L'OMC vient d'autoriser l'Europe  taxer les avions de Boeing et le ketchup amricain pour 4,1 milliards de dollars (https://www.air-journal.fr/2020-10-1...x-5223272.html).
Le "redcollage" du 737Max risque de ne pas aller trs vite, d'autant plus avec la pandmie de COVID qui plombe les voyages internationaux.
Mais je m'loigne de l'informatique...

----------


## OuftiBoy

Entre "cama", on finit toujours par s'arranger...  Cet avion n'aurait jamais d vol, et ne devrait plus jamais le faire...  Il a t mal conu ds le dpart (plusieurs ingnieur l'ont affirmer), et compter sur le "software" pour rsoudre un problme "hardware", a a des limites, a reste une empltre sur une jambe de bois...  Mais le "software" cote moins cher que le hardware, alors certains abusent de cette "possibilit".  Au prochain crash de ce cercueil volant, ont trouvera srement un responsable, et je parie que ce sera le pilote, le co-pilote ou une htesse de l'air qui aura fait du caf  un "mauvais moment"...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Au prochain crash de ce cercueil volant


Si des nouveaux crashs ont lieu ils seront probablement causs par un autre problme car tous les pilotes seront forms au problme du MCAS, donc ils sauront comment ragir si un scnario de ce genre venait  se reproduire.
Et si a se trouve les rgulateurs ont rellement fait leur travail correctement et le 737 Max est vraiment sr maintenant, on ne sait pas.

----------


## OuftiBoy

> Si des nouveaux crashs ont lieu ils seront probablement causs par un autre problme car tous les pilotes seront forms au problme du MCAS, donc ils sauront comment ragir si un scnario de ce genre venait  se reproduire.
> Et si a se trouve les rgulateurs ont rellement fait leur travail correctement et le 737 Max est vraiment sr maintenant, on ne sait pas.


Quel est la "formation" reue ?  Sur "papier" ou sur simulateur   Je n'en sais rien.  On peut me mettre dans un simulateur de voiture, et peut-tre que je ragirais correctement si la voiture tourne  gauche alors que j'essaye de tourner  droite et qu'un voyant s'allume me disant de lcher le volant pour que la voiture retrouve sa route...  Mais si a m'arrive sur la route, en condition rel, la "panique" peut prendre le dessus.  Tout a n'est pas normal...

Je me souviens d'une exprience qui avait tait faites avec des plongeurs confirms.  On leur avait mis une ceinture de plomb, rendant impossible de remonter  la surface.  Avant le test, on leur avait bien expliqu comment "dtacher" la ceinture de plomb, pour remonter  la surface d'eux mme.  Il suffisait de presser un bouton pour "larguer" la-dite ceinture...  Sans me souvenir des chiffres exacts, une partie de ces plongeurs confirms (des gars qui avaient des heures de plonges derrire eux), pris par la panique en essayant d'abord de remonter d'eux-mmes, avaient d tre secourus, car ils n'arrivait pas  presser correctement le bouton ou n'essayait mme pas... C'tait un test fait dans une piscine avec des plongeurs (sans la ceinture) prs a intervenir au moindre risque.

Un homme reste un homme, et peut tre pris de panique, malgr toutes les "formations" reues...  Il est anormale de faire voler un tel engin.  Il a t conu dans la panique par Boeing (et les "cama" les ont laisss s'auto certifi en plus...) pour contrer je ne sais plus quel modle d'Airbus (qui tait plus conomes en carburant, l'argent, le "nerf" de la guerre, a pouss Boeing a faire ce qu'il a fait...).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sur "papier" ou sur simulateur


En janvier a parlait de simulateur :
Boeing recommande finalement une formation des pilotes sur simulateur pour le 737 MAX



> Boeing a finalement recommand mardi 7 janvier une formation des pilotes sur simulateur, qui reproduit les conditions de vol relles, avant la remise en service de l'avion 737 MAX clou au sol depuis prs de 10 mois aprs deux accidents ayant fait 346 morts.


Des articles plus rcents en parlaient mais j'ai la flemme de les retrouver.




> Un homme reste un homme, et peut tre pris de panique, malgr toutes les "formations" reues...


Ouais mais l c'est la base de leur job.
C'est comme si un pompier se mettait un jour  paniquer en voyant un bless

On verra bien si le 737 Max se crashera  nouveau ou pas. Si c'est le cas, a risque d'avoir un impact ngatif sur Boeing et la FAA.

----------


## OuftiBoy

Je pense qu'on connait tous des dveloppeurs, qui ont t "forms" et qui chient (dsol d'tre grossier) pourtant de la merde  longueur de journe...  Si on bon dveloppeur s'en aperoit dans l'quipe, qu'il ose mettre des doutes, on le lui fera payer trs cher son "franc-parler"...  Tu n'as pas l'esprit d'quipe, tu es un perfectionniste, t'es jamais content, etc...  Alors, lass, on la ferme...

Des "managers" envoient des jeunes qui sorte de l'cole suivre une "formation certifie" dans tel ou tel domaine...  C'est pas en regardant 20 "slides PowerPoint" qu'on peut devenir spcialiste dans un domaine particulier...  Encore une fois, le "software" est une discipline relativement rcente (par rapport  d'autres comme la chirurgie ou larchitecture par exemple), qui doit encore "formaliser" ses pratiques.  Je me rpte (je deviens vieux  ::mouarf:: ), mais qui se laisserait oprer du coeur par un dentiste ayant visionn 2 tutos et lu un bouquin (s'il en existe) au titre "Comment devenir chirurgien en 24H" ?  Pas moi...

----------


## OuftiBoy

> Ouais mais l c'est la base de leur job.
> C'est comme si un pompier se mettait un jour  paniquer en voyant un bless


a doit bien arriver quelques fois je pense...  Il y a aussi des lectriciens chevronns, trop sre d'eux, qui se font lectrocuts...




> On verra bien si le 737 Max se crashera  nouveau ou pas. Si c'est le cas, a risque d'avoir un impact ngatif sur Boeing et la FAA.


On prend le pari ?  Ce n'est pas "si" un 737 MAX se crashera  nouveau ou pas dont il faut parler, c'est "quand" il se crashera...  Ce ne sera pas d forcment au MCAS ou autres, mais a arrivera.  Si un des "managers" responsable de ce dsastre (pas que pour Boeing, pour l'aviation toute entire) en avait dans le pantalon, il dclarerait l'arrt dfinitif de cet engin...  Mais ce serait reconnatre sa propre erreur, c'est difficile...

Aussi, je regarde un peu une chaine (me souvient plus du nom exacte), qui constatait un nombre "anormalement" lev d'accident d'ULM depuis quelques annes (par rapport aux annes prcdentes...), et se demandait si le trop plein d'assistance (pour pouvoir vendre  Mr et madame tout le monde...) n'en tait pas la cause...  

Un peu comme l'ajout de 25 "airbag" dans les nouvelles voiture donne un sentiment de scurit  certains, pensant que mme si accident, ils s'en sortiront...  Et bien, pas tous malheureusement, certains y reste, et leur famille avec...

Il faut, dans pleins de domaine, en revenir  plus de simplicit, rester humble, ce que les gens qui nous vendent leur brols (marketing, publicit, on appelle a comme on veut) sont incapables de faire, faut produire, consommer.  Perso, je ne saurait pas faire ce genre de "mtier" en me regardant dans la glace tous les matins et en me demandant comment je vais pouvoir "mentir" pour faire "acheter" mon nouveau gadget  la mode qu'il te faut sinon t'es un gros naze...

----------


## JackIsJack

Je me demande pourquoi ils n'ont pas simplement abandonn ce modle max  avec une communication du type :  'mea culpa. nous retournons aux modles qui ont fait notre succs et qui ont une scurit maximale prouve par le temps'.
Qui voudra retourner dans un 'nouveau modle corrig' d'une compagnie force  l'arrt depuis des mois  ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> On prend le pari ?  Ce n'est pas "si" un 737 MAX se crashera  nouveau ou pas dont il faut parler, c'est "quand" il se crashera...


C'est pas dit.
Peut-tre que maintenant le 737 Max est sr, on verra bien.
De toute faon maintenant les pilotes savent quoi faire pour bypasser le pilote automatique. Donc le MCAS ne sera plus un problme. Si il y a un crash ce sera pour d'autres raisons.




> Je me demande pourquoi ils n'ont pas simplement abandonn ce modle max


a aurait fait perdre des milliards et des milliards  Boeing et en plus Boeing ne doit pas avoir d'alternative pour cette catgorie de modle.

Si Boeing a cr le 737 Max  l'arrache a devait tre pour rpondre rapidement  Airbus.

----------


## el_slapper

> Je me demande pourquoi ils n'ont pas simplement abandonn ce modle max  avec une communication du type :  'mea culpa. nous retournons aux modles qui ont fait notre succs et qui ont une scurit maximale prouve par le temps'.


Parce-que la catastrophe financire serait telle que mme Trump (ou Biden si il gagne) ne pourraient sauver la boite? Les 737 NG, la gnration prcdente, donc, sont dpasss en termes de performances et de consommation de ptrole. Plus personne n'en veut. Et le segment monocouloir est le segment clef de la profitabilit des acteurs du secteur. Pas un hasard si Bombardier a tent le coup avec le serie C (rat, ils se sont fait bouffer par Airbus, bien content de rajouter le modle  son catalogue sous le nom de A220), si Embraer a grandi ses Ejets jusqu' arriver  un avion de taille quasi similaire (le E195 E2), si les chinois ou les russes ont de grandes ambitions dans le secteurs (C919 et MS21).

----------


## CaptainDangeax

> C'est pas dit.
> Peut-tre que maintenant le 737 Max est sr, on verra bien.
> De toute faon maintenant les pilotes savent quoi faire pour bypasser le pilote automatique. Donc le MCAS ne sera plus un problme. Si il y a un crash ce sera pour d'autres raisons.
> 
> 
> a aurait fait perdre des milliards et des milliards  Boeing et en plus Boeing ne doit pas avoir d'alternative pour cette catgorie de modle.
> 
> Si Boeing a cr le 737 Max  l'arrache a devait tre pour rpondre rapidement  Airbus.


L'erreur a t de mettre au rebus le 757. Mme fuselage  peu de chose prs, mais un train diffrent qui donne une bien meilleure garde au sol  l'avion. Ainsi, le 757 aurait pu recevoir les nouveaux moteurs d'un diamtre suprieur sans modification majeure de l'quilibre de l'avion. Pour rappel, le 737 est tellement bas sur son train qu'on se cogne la tte en passant dessous et il n'y a pas de panneau obturant le train principal.

----------


## abgech

> ...
> Je me souviens d'une exprience qui avait tait faites avec des plongeurs confirms.  On leur avait mis une ceinture de plomb, rendant impossible de remonter  la surface.  Avant le test, on leur avait bien expliqu comment "dtacher" la ceinture de plomb, pour remonter  la surface d'eux mme.  Il suffisait de presser un bouton pour "larguer" la-dite ceinture...  Sans me souvenir des chiffres exacts, une partie de ces plongeurs confirms (des gars qui avaient des heures de plonges derrire eux), pris par la panique en essayant d'abord de remonter d'eux-mmes, avaient d tre secourus, car ils n'arrivait pas  presser correctement le bouton ou n'essayait mme pas... C'tait un test fait dans une piscine avec des plongeurs (sans la ceinture) prs a intervenir au moindre risque.


Ton exemple a tout de la lgende urbaine.

Permet au moniteur de plonge que je suis (MF1) de t'apprendre que le largage de ceinture s'apprend lors de la formation pour l'obtention du premier niveau de brevet.

Au surplus, en cas de problme sous l'eau, larguer la ceinture est, dans l'immense majorit des cas, une trs mauvaise ide : remonte en ballon avec accident de dcompression  la cl. Il y a bien d'autres solutions  un problme avec d'en arriver l.

Pour info, j'ai un palmars d'environ 6000 plonges (cela fait bien longtemps que je ne les compte plus) et je n'ai jamais, absolument jamais, hors exercice, avoir t dans le cas de larguer ma ceinture.

----------


## el_slapper

> L'erreur a t de mettre au rebus le 757. Mme fuselage  peu de chose prs, mais un train diffrent qui donne une bien meilleure garde au sol  l'avion. Ainsi, le 757 aurait pu recevoir les nouveaux moteurs d'un diamtre suprieur sans modification majeure de l'quilibre de l'avion. Pour rappel, le 737 est tellement bas sur son train qu'on se cogne la tte en passant dessous et il n'y a pas de panneau obturant le train principal.


Le problme du 757, c'est son temps de rotation. Les avions modernes de ce gabarit sont bien meilleurs  ce niveau (321neo, MS21-300..., voire mme MAX10). Ce qui fait que si le 757 tait trs bon  partir d'une certaine distance, il tait bien trop lent sur les courtes distances.

----------


## CaptainDangeax

> Le problme du 757, c'est son temps de rotation. Les avions modernes de ce gabarit sont bien meilleurs  ce niveau (321neo, MS21-300..., voire mme MAX10). Ce qui fait que si le 757 tait trs bon  partir d'une certaine distance, il tait bien trop lent sur les courtes distances.


Je continue de penser que c'tait sans doute plus facile d'amliorer les performances du 757 y compris son temps de rotation, que de monter des moteurs trop gros sur le petit 737 avec la perte de stabilit  la cl.

----------


## Jipt

> ... avec la perte de stabilit  la cl.


et les morts des crashes...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je continue de penser que c'tait sans doute plus facile d'amliorer les performances du 757


Maintenant Boeing a des annes pour concevoir un nouveau modle, il peut recommencer  zro si a lui dit. La conception d'un nouveau modle lui aurait surement cout moins cher que ce que lui a cout le scandale du 737 Max.

Aronautique : les 7 raisons pour lesquelles la crise risque d'empirer



> Dans une nouvelle tude, les experts d'AlixPartners estiment que *la filire ne peut esprer de rebond avant 2024-2026.*
> 
> Les aroports sont toujours quasi dserts cet automne. L't, qui est habituellement la haute saison pour les compagnies ariennes, n'a pas apport la bouffe d'oxygne tant espre depuis le dclenchement de la crise du Covid-19. Six mois aprs le dbut de la crise en Europe et aux tats-Unis, les indicateurs cls ne montrent aucun signe de reprise rapide avec un trafic passagers  un niveau trs bas, soit *30% par rapport  son niveau de 2019*, soulignent, dans une rcente tude, les experts du cabinet AlixPartners.  leurs yeux, la saison hivernale constituera un test de rsistance (stress test) pour les compagnies ariennes.

----------


## el_slapper

> Je continue de penser que c'tait sans doute plus facile d'amliorer les performances du 757 y compris son temps de rotation, que de monter des moteurs trop gros sur le petit 737 avec la perte de stabilit  la cl.


Possible. Loin d'tre vident, mais possible. Le souci, c'est que la difficult est visible immdiatement : repenser les portes, la soute  bagages, voire la conception du couloir (un des points forts du nouveau MS21, au fuselage lgrement plus large, qui permet pas mal de choses  ce niveau, et  bien d'autres). Alors que sur le 737, "bah, il y a juste  changer les moteurs, non?". Ben non, mais les changements  faire sont bien moins visibles pour le non-techos. Donc le grand chef il exige un _hack_ rapide qui lui permettra de ne pas perdre la face devant des clients qui demandent pourquoi ils en font pas aussi bien qu'Airbus (qui avait l'immense avantage de partir d'une conception plus rcente, et de n'en tre qu' la deuxime gnration, pas  la quatrime).

Et l'autre point : tous les pilotes cots clients taient certifis 737, pas 757. Le PDG avait promis qui'il n'y aurait pas besoin de nouvelle formation (toujours dans la mme optique, ne pas passer pour un con). Donc le 757 tait exclu par principe.

Dit encore autrement, tu parles avec un point de vue d'ingnieur, ventuellement de pilote. Boeing a _trs_ longtemps t une compagnie de pilotes, mais ils se sont fait putscher vers 2010, et les ingnieurs ont gicl en mme temps des quelques postes de dcisions qu'ils pouvaient occuper. Ne sont rests que les commerciaux et les financiers. Qui certes sont fort utiles...quand on leur vite de s'aventurer en dehors de leur domaine de comptence. ce qu'ils ont fait sans vergogne. Donc partir sur autre chose que le 737 tait inconcevable, parce-que commercialement dfavorable. Les contraintes techniques? Bah, on les laisse aux techos. de toutes faons, la technique, c'est facile.

----------


## pierre-y

On parle bien de l'avion ou il y a encore une ou deux ou trois semaines on apprenait que boeing avait cach des dfauts volontairement? Les joies de la corruption...

----------


## Ryu2000

Le Boeing 737 MAX fait son retour au pire moment



> Le chemin de croix du monocouloir de Boeing, impliqu dans deux crash ayant cot la vie  346 personnes, touche-t-il pour  sa fin ?
> 
> Non, loin de l. Dabord parce que lavionneur va satteler  mettre en uvre de nombreuses volutions, au-del du seul logiciel anti-dcrochage au cur des deux accidents, le fameux MCAS. Ajout dune troisime sonde "virtuelle" dincidence pour renforcer la redondance du systme, nouvelle gestion des alarmes, cblage lectrique revu, *formation obligatoire des pilotes sur simulateur et non plus seulement sur tablettes*


a ne rigole pas au niveau de la formation.




> Pour reprendre la main, lavionneur na gure le choix : malgr les milliards engloutis par le 737 MAX, il va devoir lancer un nouveau programme. La piste dun monocouloir de 200  250 passagers, faisant la jonction entre le 737 MAX et le 787, serait selon le Wall Street Journal de nouveau  lordre du jour


Boeing est train de concevoir un nouveau modle, esprons que cette fois ce ne soit pas fait  l'arrache.

----------


## edrobal

Je n'ai lu nulle part qu'il y ait eu des simulations de panne de sonde. Est-cela des tests srieux ?

----------


## Jipt

> Je n'ai lu nulle part qu'il y ait eu des simulations de panne de sonde. Est-ce cela, des tests srieux ?


Tu ne voudrais pas leur compliquer la vie, en plus ?  ::ptdr::

----------


## Edrixal

> De toute faon maintenant les pilotes savent quoi faire pour bypasser le pilote automatique. Donc le MCAS ne sera plus un problme. Si il y a un crash ce sera pour d'autres raisons.


Tu crois ? Pourtant mme des pilotes aux faits ce sont crasher, et les solutions proposer sont juger insuffisante par beaucoup :




> Le NPRM de lagence fdrale de laviation propose diverses corrections  la conception du 737 Max,  son logiciel et aux procdures que les pilotes doivent suivre en cas de problme. L'une de ces procdures consiste  dsactiver le systme de compensation automatique de l'avion de ligne, actionn par le MCAS lorsque le logiciel se met en marche, et  demander aux deux pilotes d'utiliser un volant de compensation manuel de secours au lieu des puissants moteurs lectriques de l'avion.
> 
> Cependant, la BALPA met cause cette procdure durgence. Le syndicat professionnel britannique a dclar dans ses commentaires :  Exiger que les deux membres d'quipage tournent le volant de compensation simultanment dans un scnario non normal est extrmement indsirable et va  l'encontre de toutes les philosophies consistant  faire voler lavion par un pilote et  faire excuter par un autre le QRH [manuel de rfrence rapide : lecture de la liste de contrle d'urgence]. Aucun systme de commande de vol ne devrait exiger que les deux pilotes l'utilisent  quelque moment que ce soit, et encore moins en cas d'urgence .
> 
> Le syndicat a ajout :  On estime que cela devrait tre reconsidr (en particulier  la lumire du volant de compensation de plus petit diamtre telle qu'elle est monte sur le Max pour permettre aux nouveaux crans plus grands de s'adapter, et selon le scnario observ dans l'accident d'Ethiopian Airlines).
> 
> Lavion d'Ethiopian Airlines s'est cras aprs que ses pilotes, qui connaissaient parfaitement le systme MCAS aprs l'crasement prcdent du vol 610 de Lion Air (le premier crash du 737 Max), aient essay sans succs de passer outre le systme logiciel dfectueux. Le MCAS fonctionne en ajustant automatiquement le nez du 737 Max vers le bas s'il dtecte que l'avion est sur le point de dcrocher, une condition dangereuse qui se produit normalement lorsque le nez est trop haut et la vitesse trop basse. Dans le cas de l'ET302, cette activation du MCAS tait cependant fausse, selon les enquteurs sur le crash de lavion.
> 
> Daprs les enquteurs, les pilotes ont dsactiv les moteurs lectriques de compensation qui avaient t activs par le MCAS et ont essay d'utiliser le volant de compensation manuel dans le cockpit pour annuler physiquement le processus lanc par le logiciel - en suivant les procdures de Boeing publies aprs le crash de Lion Air. Mais  cause de la vitesse excessive de l'avion, accumule lorsque le MCAS a forc son nez  pointer vers le sol, les pilotes n'ont pas russi. Les forces arodynamiques sur les gouvernes ont rendu impossible la rotation du volant de compensation et le retour du nez de l'avion en position normale.


On va pas se mentir, mme si le MCAS est reprogrammer pour ne pas planter, remonter a la main un avions qui pique du nez  pleine vitesse c'est loin d'tre simple et sur comme mthode  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> les solutions proposer sont juger insuffisante par beaucoup


Je ne sais pas, en tout cas pour le rgulateur europen de l'aviation a semble suffisant.

Si un autre Boeing 737 MAX se plante  cause du MCAS, a va donner une mauvaise image de Boeing et de la FAA, donc l ils ont plutt intrts  avoir fait du travail srieux.

----------


## web bea

> Le rgulateur europen n'a absolument aucune raison de faire une fleur  Boeing compte-tenu des 15% de taxes douanires sur les Airbus aux USA. Plus longtemps le 737 max sera interndit de voler en Europe, et mieux ce sera.


 :8O: 

Le rle de l'EASA n'est pas de prendre part  la guerre commerciale entre les USA et les europens, son rle c'est de nous dire si on peut monter dans un avion ou pas. 
C'est  la commission europenne qu'il appartient de prendre des dcisions en ce qui concerne les droits de douane.

L'EASA, en tant qu'organisme certificateur, perdrait toute lgitimit si elle prtendait qu'un aronef amricain n'est pas sr (ou a contrario qu'un Airbus est sr) pour des raisons purement conomiques plutt que pour des raisons techniques.

On reproche fort justement  la FAA d'avoir agi de manire plutt lgre et dsinvolte pour la certification du 737 Max, probablement en partie pour ne pas nuire commercialement  Boeing.
On voit les rsultats : 2 catastrophes ariennes, une interdiction de vol plantaire et des pertes colossales pour l'avionneur amricain.
 ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> On reproche fort justement  la FAA d'avoir agi de manire plutt lgre et dsinvolte pour la certification du 737 Max


Est-ce que le Boeing 737 MAX a t certifi par une organisation de l'UE et si oui, pourquoi est-elle pass  ct des dfauts de conception ?
Normalement il devrait y avoir une histoire d'Agence de lUnion europenne pour la scurit arienne, non ?

----------


## Edrixal

> Est-ce que le Boeing 737 MAX a t certifi par une organisation de l'UE et si oui, pourquoi est-elle pass  ct des dfauts de conception ?
> Normalement il devrait y avoir une histoire d'Agence de lUnion europenne pour la scurit arienne, non ?


Si j'ai bien compris, les deux entits travailles ensemble, pour assurer les certifications aux US et en Europe.
Cependant la certifications de Boeing reviens  la FAA, l'EASA ce basant sur les conclusions de la FAA pour l'EU. Les rles sont inverse dans l'EU.
Dernirement, la confiance ayant t rompu, l'EASA est plus actif vis  vis des rapports de la FAA et commence  faire ses propres tests pour autoriser les vols au seins de l'EU.

----------


## edrobal

> Le rle de l'EASA n'est pas de prendre part  la guerre commerciale entre les USA et les europens, son rle c'est de nous dire si on peut monter dans un avion ou pas. 
> C'est  la commission europenne qu'il appartient de prendre des dcisions en ce qui concerne les droits de douane.
> 
> L'EASA, en tant qu'organisme certificateur, perdrait toute lgitimit si elle prtendait qu'un aronef amricain n'est pas sr (ou a contrario qu'un Airbus est sr) pour des raisons purement conomiques plutt que pour des raisons techniques.
> 
> On reproche fort justement  la FAA d'avoir agi de manire plutt lgre et dsinvolte pour la certification du 737 Max, probablement en partie pour ne pas nuire commercialement  Boeing.
> On voit les rsultats : 2 catastrophes ariennes, une interdiction de vol plantaire et des pertes colossales pour l'avionneur amricain.


D'accord sur le rle de i'EASE en thorie. Mais ne soyons pas naf, la pression conomique a t primordiale dans ces dcisions. L'avion n'a pas t test en profondeur en fonction des problmes dcouverts.

----------


## Ryu2000

> l'EASA ce basant sur les conclusions de la FAA pour l'EU


Ce serait bien que l'UE n'ait pas une confiance aveugle dans les USA.
Ce ne sont pas nos amis ce sont des concurrents.

De l'autre ct ils sont moins sympa, par exemple avec le Concorde :
USA : comment ltat a tu le vol supersonique



> Mais tous ces investissements ne serviront  rien *si la rglementation nest pas modifie. Autoriser les vols supersoniques au-dessus du territoire amricain pourrait largement augmenter les chances de rentabilit pour ce march historiquement exigeant*. La FAA possde une occasion douvrir la voie  des innovations majeures en ne pratiquant quune modification minime de la rglementation : la fin de linterdiction des vols supersoniques. Au lieu de cette interdiction, elle devrait mettre en place un niveau sonore minimal que les entrepreneurs devraient atteindre pour tre habilits  voler. Cest tout !

----------


## plegat

> Ce serait bien que l'UE n'ait pas une confiance aveugle dans les USA.


La CS-25 est quasiment un copier/coller de la FAR-25. Si un avion est certifi pour l'une, il l'est "de facto" pour l'autre ( quelques nuances prs).
Il n'y a aucune histoire de confiance, c'est de l'quivalence. Et la confiance n'empche pas de vrifier que c'est bon...




> Ce ne sont pas nos amis ce sont des concurrents.


De mon ct, ce sont deux clients...  :;): 
Ils sont concurrents entre eux, mais quand tu comptes le nombre de pices europennes sur un avion amricain, et le nombre de pices amricaines sur un avion europen, tu relativises la notion de concurrence...
Boeing fait vivre pas mal de franais d'habitude... un peu moins en ce moment...




> De l'autre ct ils sont moins sympa, par exemple avec le Concorde :
> USA : comment ltat a tu le vol supersonique


Mouais... vu qu'au final AF et BA n'ont conserv que la desserte de New-York sur toutes les liaisons mondiales, il y a un peu plus que du lobbying dans le coup... mais c'est sr que les amricains ont t rancuniers sur ce coup...

----------


## el_slapper

Le vol supersonique n'tait pas rentable, et n'tait pas raisonnable au dessus des terres habites. New York tait  l'extrme limite des capacits du Concorde. Les seules autres destinations possibles depuis Charles de Gaulle sont Boston, Montral et Ottawa (qui n'ont pas la demande "classe affaires" suffisante pour soutenir les cots), ou trs ventuellement le moyen orient (mais la demande, c'est aujourd'hui,  l'poque, c'tait _peanuts_).

Le march intrieur US tait trs compliqu aussi, en raison des contraintes de bruit. Il faut voir aussi que le taux d'utilisation de l'avion tait trs faible, sur un avion trs coteux. A la rigueur, de nos jours, au moyen orient, en alternant les vols vers l'Europe et les vols vers l'Asie, i y a peut-tre moyen de faire plus d'un vol par jour (mais on rate quand mme le Japon et la Core, trop loigns, ce qui est tout sauf ngligeable).

Et bon, je me souviens, mon enfance  Saint-Leu-la-Fort, quand le Concorde passait, tout le monde s'arrtait de vivre pour 50 secondes (on avait chronomtr). 3 fois par semaine, a va, mais de manire rgulire?

----------


## Ryu2000

Peut-tre que la formation n'est pas encore tip-top :
Boeing 737 MAX : la nouvelle formation critique aux USA



> Le nouveau module et les listes de contrle durgence sont  au mieux maladroits  et devraient tre rationaliss, a dclar le syndicat reprsentant les pilotes de Southwest Airlines, en exhortant le rgulateur   simplifier la procdure recommande  pour faire face  une urgence qui pourrait forcer le nex du 737 MAX vers le bas, un problme survenu dans les deux crashes. Chez American Airlines, *le syndicat de PNT demande une formation supplmentaire sur la faon de grer les urgences  durant le vol  grande vitesse .*
> (...)
> Dbut octobre, la FAA avait prsent ses propositions sur la formation des pilotes de MAX, ncessaires aprs la mise  jour du logiciel anti-dcrochage MCAS impliqu dans les crashes. *Les pilotes devront comme prvu passer par une sance sur simulateur, mais aussi tre forms aux  alertes multiples du poste de pilotage dans des conditions inhabituelles .* Ces propositions sappuyaient sur les conclusions dun groupe de reprsentants des Etats-Unis, du Canada, du Brsil et de lUnion europenne, qui stait runi  Londres dbut septembre. Si elles sont valides, les compagnies ariennes oprant ou attendant des 737 MAX (dont Southwest et American Airlines) devront  leur tour mettre en place une formation spcifique  leurs propres pilotes.


Je me demande si pendant la formation on simule des scnarios Lion Air / Ethiopian Airline.

----------


## web bea

> ...des pilotes aux faits ce sont crasher, et les solutions proposer sont juger insuffisante...


7 fautes en 14 mots  :8O: 

Un petit effort de relecture serait ncessaire avant de poster  la va-vite.

----------


## edrobal

> 7 fautes en 14 mots 
> 
> Un petit effort de relecture serait ncessaire avant de poster  la va-vite.


Pas prouv qu'une relecture aurait vit le dsastre  ::aie::

----------


## pemmore

Ben oui les deux pc qui grent la scurit du rafiot ont comme procs des 80286 et 16 bits, donc 64 k de ram, et les modifs de scurit ralentissent le process au grand dam des pilotes, forcment a doit partir en swap et trainer.
Je dois en avoir encore de ces bestioles si boeing en a besoin ?

----------


## edrobal

> Ben oui les deux pc qui grent la scurit du rafiot ont comme procs des 80286 et 16 bits, donc 64 k de ram, et les modifs de scurit ralentissent le process au grand dam des pilotes, forcment a doit partir en swap et trainer.
> Je dois en avoir encore de ces bestioles si boeing en a besoin ?


Les processeurs Intel 16bits peuvent grer 1Mo de ram quand mme mais, effectivement ce n'est pas norme mais probablement crit en assembleur. Le problme est surtout le lenteur (10MHz au max).

----------


## Ryu2000

Je crois que des 737 MAX vont bientt voler aux USA :
USA: La FAA va boucler les tests du Boeing 737 MAX dans les prochains jours



> Trois sources proches du dossier ont fait savoir que la FAA devrait dlivrer une nouvelle autorisation d'exploitation ds le 18 novembre pour l'appareil clou au sol dans le monde depuis mars 2019 suite  deux catastrophes meurtrires. Aucun commentaire n'a t effectu par Boeing.

----------


## edrobal

> Je crois que des 737 MAX vont bientt voler aux USA :
> USA: La FAA va boucler les tests du Boeing 737 MAX dans les prochains jours


Et le commentaire : Un 737 Max pour aller o ? Au paradis bien sr.  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et le commentaire


Ouais il est marrant ce commentaire.  :+1: 
En ce moment les gens voyagent moins, car a ne sert  rien d'aller se faire confiner dans un pays tranger.  ::P: 

France : le trafic arien  25,2% en septembre



> Aprs 33% en aout 2020, lindice Tendanciel de la DGAC affiche pour le mois de septembre un trafic arien au quart du niveau de lanne dernire, consquence attendue de la recrudescence de la pandmie de Covid-19. Le taux de trafic rsiduel stablit  25,2% en septembre, avec une  tendance au tassement  tout au long de la priode : 27,3% les sept premiers jours du mois, 24% les sept derniers.


Les compagnies ariennes ne se portent pas trs bien on dirait :
Air Canada peine et songe au cargo



> La pandmie continue daffecter svrement Air Canada, dont les revenus ont chut de 86 % au troisime trimestre, normalement son meilleur chaque anne, tant et si bien quelle a affich une perte nette de 685 millions de dollars et envisage de rendre permanents ses efforts dans le transport de marchandises.
> (...)
> *La dcision dannuler des commandes pour 12 appareils A220 et 10 appareils 737 MAX 8 de Boeing* lui permettra dconomiser environ 1,35 milliard dici  2023. Combin au dcalage dans le temps des livraisons des commandes conserves, leffet librateur est de 1,27 milliard ds 2021.

----------


## Stan Adkens

*American Airlines ramne discrtement le Boeing 737 Max,*
*Mais les pilotes amricains disent que le nouveau manuel de lavion  peut conduire  des erreurs en cas d'urgence *

Depuis plus dun an, le Boeing 737 Max n'tait manifestement pas prt  dcoller suite aux dfaillances logicielles rvles par deux crashs mortels en seulement cinq mois. Lors des deux incidents horribles, 346 personnes sont mortes. Dans les deux cas, les pilotes n'ont pas t capables de manipuler le systme logiciel anti-dcrochage MCAS de manire  corriger le nez de l'avion pouss vers le bas, ce qui a finalement entran des consquences fatales. Le Max a t mis hors service et Boeing contraint  apporter les corrections ncessaires. 

Comme faire voler un avion implique une confiance absolue dans la technologie et les hommes qui la font fonctionner, lavionneur amricain se bat depuis lors pour regagner la confiance des autorits et de ses clients, sans parvenir  gagner la confiance de tout monde pour linstant. Cependant, comme l'attention aux tats-Unis se concentrait sur les lections, American Airlines a discrtement annonc en octobre que la compagnie allait remettre le Max dans son programme le mois prochain.


Mais ce que disent les pilotes amricains pourrait ternir le retour dans la flotte de la compagnie  de lavion clou au sol depuis mars 2019 et dont la scurit continue de faire lobjet de critique. Le syndicat reprsentant les pilotes de Southwest Airlines a dclar la semaine dernire  que le nouveau manuel du Boeing 737 Max peut conduire  des erreurs en cas d'urgence . Le syndicat a dclar, selon USA Today, que la FAA devrait rduire le nombre d'tapes que les pilotes doivent retenir et effectuer dans le type d'urgence qui s'est produit avant les deux accidents du Max. 

Les rgulateurs europens de l'EASA ont dclar en octobre que le Max est sr. Ce qui est curieux, c'est que Boeing n'a pas encore effectu les modifications logicielles que les rgulateurs europens ont jug ncessaires. LESEA avait en outre exig le dveloppement d'un capteur dit synthtique, le troisime capteur sur le 737 Max. Patrick Ky, directeur excutif de l'Agence europenne, a dclar que le capteur synthtique simplifierait le travail des pilotes lorsqu'un ou les deux capteurs mcaniques d'angle d'attaque du Max tombent en panne. 

Pendant ce temps, aux tats-Unis, le Max a russi ses vols d'essai de certification. Et American Airlines, qui prvoit de piloter le Max ds dcembre, prvoit des visites client du Boeing 737 Max et appelle ses pilotes pour renforcer la confiance du public dans lavion aprs deux accidents mortels, a rapport CNBC en octobre. Tout cela dgage une confiance tranquille. Mais les Amricains comprennent que les passagers seront nerveux, car c'est une chose de corriger un logiciel. C'en est une autre de s'assurer que ceux qui l'utilisent en connaissent toutes les nuances.

Lundi 2 novembre tait la date limite pour les commentaires sur la proposition par la FAA pour la formation des pilotes. L'agence pourrait publier une rgle finale dans les semaines  venir, liminant l'un des derniers obstacles pour les compagnies ariennes  reprendre l'utilisation de l'avion. Boeing attend l'approbation de la FAA avant la fin de l'anne. Cependant, selon les syndicats de pilotes amricains, l'administration fdrale de l'aviation devrait amliorer sa proposition visant  former les pilotes  la gestion de linclinaison en piqu du Boeing 737 Max, qui a t clou au sol aprs deux accidents mortels.

Les pilotes s'inquitent du fait que le manuel de lagence fdrale amricaine de laviation pour le maniement du nouveau logiciel en cas d'urgence est inadquat. Ils disent qu'il y a tout simplement trop d'tapes  se rappeler. Cela, insistent-ils, a t prouv lors de vols en simulateur. Pendant que la FAA propose une formation des pilotes tous les trois ans, les pilotes d'American Airlines ont dclar que les pilotes de Max devraient s'entraner pour la gestion des cas durgence tous les deux ans.

*Divulguer tous les documents relatifs aux derniers essais du Boeing 737 Max*

Un groupe de pression amricain a demand  un juge fdral d'ordonner  la FAA de publier une centaine de documents relatifs  la recertification du Boeing 737 Max par l'agence. Flyers Rights Education Fund, un groupe de dfense des consommateurs qui se concentre sur les questions relatives aux compagnies ariennes a dpos la requte auprs du tribunal de district amricain pour le District de Columbia le 28 octobre.

Il affirme que la FAA, suite  la demande de Boeing, a omis de divulguer des informations qui pourraient aider  les experts indpendants en matire de scurit et le public ...  examiner la base sur laquelle la FAA a l'intention de faire dcoller l'avion . Les documents recherchs par Flyers Rights concernent les plans de certification du 737 Max, les mthodes d'essai, la conformit rglementaire, les plans d'essai en vol et les analyses de scurit, selon des documents judiciaires.

Flyers Rights a dj demand ces documents  la FAA, aprs avoir dpos une demande dans le cadre de la loi sur la libert de l'information du gouvernement amricain. La FAA a effectivement publi une centaine de documents, mais ces documents ont t fortement expurgs, les laissant vides de  l'essentiel des informations de fond , selon Flyers Rights.

Les documents judiciaires montrent que Boeing s'est oppos  la publication de dtails, invoquant la ncessit de protger les informations exclusives et  techniques trs dtailles . FlyersRights insiste sur le fait que l'information qu'il recherche ne concerne pas des informations propritaires, mais plutt  le processus par lequel la FAA dterminerait si les correctifs proposs par Boeing fonctionnent et sont satisfaisants .

American Airlines prvoit de dmarrer des vols 737 MAX entre Miami et New York  partir du 29 dcembre, selon un rapport de Reuters. Le 737 MAX a dj vol entre New York et Miami, ce n'est donc pas une nouvelle route pour le MAX. Le problme cest comment les clients d'American Airlines peuvent tre srs que le Max peut voler en toute scurit. 

Les passagers, qui navaient pas peur auparavant en montant dans un 737 Max, pourraient maintenant tre proccups par ce qui se passe dans le cockpit de lavion. Auparavant, bien que certains passagers se sont intresss par le type d'avion qui les transporte, beaucoup s'en moquaient. Ils veulent plutt savoir si l'avion est propre et si leurs pieds vont effectivement passer sous le sige avant. Mais avec lactualit du 737 Max et un retour imminent dans les flottes des compagnies ariennes, ils chercheront certainement  connatre le type davion dans lequel ils voyagent.

Le Max aura sans aucun doute un avenir difficile. Southwest Airlines ne semble pas se presser pour le programmer dans sa flotte. Les compagnies ariennes n'en commandent pas plus, selon un article publi par Bloomberg en octobre. Certaines, dont Southwest Airlaines, examineraient des alternatives de l'Airbus au lieu de commander plus de Max.

Un lment intrigant est de savoir si American Airlines et d'autres compagnies ariennes diront  leurs clients qu'ils voyagent dans un 737 Max.  la fin de l'anne dernire, elles ont commenc  l'appeler le 737-8, daprs une publication de Will Horton dans Forbes. Ce qui est assez bizarre, tant donn qu'il existe dj un 737-800, un bastion de l'aviation depuis de nombreuses annes. 

Pour signer un retour russi dans les airs, la mise  jour logicielle du Boeing 737 Max ne doit tout simplement pas se tromper. Elle doit tre absolument parfaite et bnficier de la confiance absolue de ceux qui l'utilisent.

Sources : USA Today, Flyers Rights Education Fund, Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que vous inspire la programmation des 737 Max en dcembre par American Airlines ?
 ::fleche::  Monteriez-vous volontiers dans les premiers Max aprs la recertification ? Pourquoi ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Boeing 737 Max jug sr par le rgulateur europen de l'aviation, qui a dclar que  le niveau de scurit atteint est suffisamment lev pour nous 
 ::fleche::  La proposition de correction amricaine pour les problmes du Boeing 737 Max ne tient pas compte du scnario de crash d'Ethiopian Airlines, met en garde le syndicat des pilotes britanniques
 ::fleche::  Les correctifs proposs par la FAA ne sont pas suffisants pour le 737 Max, clou au sol  cause des problmes logiciels, d'aprs un dnonciateur de Boeing
 ::fleche::  Boeing licencie l'un de ses cadres moyens suite  la divulgation de courriels "embarrassants" pour la socit, alors mme que ce dernier ne semble pas impliqu dans cette affaire

----------


## pemmore

on n'a pas eu quelque part un mec qui traitait la covid 19 de simple grippe alors que la mme maladie adapte adapte  nos amis les suids avait ravag 10% de la population mondiale de porcs. La prochaine en cours chez nos sus-dits amis, sauvages ou d'levages ils vont traiter a simple diarrhe?, on a un point d'avance leur vaccin est au point et fonctionne plus qu' copier et traduire la version simiesque.
Pour les informaticiens de dveloppez.net , le nouveau vaccin devrait leur plaire, l'arn (1 seul brin, ou l'adn 2 brins) est en fin de compte un programme informatique, on pique un morceau de programme on l'envoie par une cellule de transport banale vers ce qui serait un lment du programme antivirus de notre corps et mis en mmoire comme une cookie.
Le merveilleux est  venir, on peut signaler que le programme de l'adn d'un cancer n'est pas bon et envoyer les citokines faire le taf ou dclencher une autodestruction, dans les 10 ans je pense.
J'ai pas de mrite j'ai piqu a il y a dj 1 an dans les sites d'levages que notre ministre de la sant aurait du consulter en 1 er comme moi .

----------


## marsupial

pemmore, t'es bien conscient d'tre hors-sujet ? ::lol:: 




> Lors des deux incidents (sic) horribles, 346 personnes sont mortes. Dans les deux cas, les pilotes n'ont pas t capables de manipuler le systme logiciel anti-dcrochage MCAS de manire  corriger le nez de l'avion pouss vers le bas, ce qui a finalement entran des consquences fatales. Le Max a t mis hors service et Boeing contraint  apporter les corrections ncessaires.


Vu que les deux accidents ont eu lieu peu aprs le dcollage et que les tests ont valid une altitude minimale de 8 000 pieds ncessaires au rattrapage du MCAS, mme si les pilotes savaient faire, les avions se seraient tout de mme crashs.




> American Airlines a discrtement annonc en octobre que la compagnie allait remettre le Max dans son programme le mois prochain.


Je me demande sur quelles lignes AA va faire voler ses Max tant donn que mme l'ESEA pourtant plus chaude que la FAA n'a toujours pas donn son accord pour faire revoler le Max.




> Monteriez-vous volontiers dans les premiers Max aprs la recertification ? Pourquoi ?


Ne prenant pas l'avion, je ne suis pas concern. Mais si je l'tais je ne le prendrai pas : 8 000 pieds de plancher pour rattraper une cagade de conception, ce serait rdhibitoire.

----------


## Kuki el gato

BONJOUR  TOUS
Moi, je ne souhaite pas voler dedans, je ne sais pas si le soft a t rvis ou non, et si c'est correctement fait est une autre histoire.
POURQUOI NE PAS L'ESSAYER PAR UN VOL INAUGURAL AVEC MR TRUMP ET D'AUTRES PERSONNALITS  BORD ?

C'est a, montrer l'exemple !

----------


## edrobal

> BONJOUR  TOUS
> Moi, je ne souhaite pas voler dedans, je ne sais pas si le soft a t rvis ou non, et si c'est correctement fait est une autre histoire.
> POURQUOI NE AS L'ESSAYER PAR UN VOL INAUGURAL AVEC MR TRUMP ET D'AUTRES PERSONNALITS  BORD ?
> 
> C'est a, montrer l'exemple !


Oui, avec tous les responsables de la conception de cette bouse et une simulation de panne de sonde au dcollage. Encore faudrait-il trouver les pilotes kamikazes pour le piloter. Le patron de la FAA et qui d'autre ?

----------


## labiloute

> Oui, avec tous les responsables de la conception de cette bouse et une simulation de panne de sonde au dcollage. Encore faudrait-il trouver les pilotes kamikazes pour le piloter. Le patron de la FAA et qui d'autre ?


RDV un jour, pour malheureusement un 3 -me crash.

----------


## Ryu2000

Les rgulateurs prennent en main le Boeing 737 MAX, la FAA s'efface



> L'Agence europenne de la scurit arienne (EASA), qui a t troitement implique dans l'inspection des changements du Boeing 737 MAX et dont l'autorit a t renforce par la crise, *pourrait mettre son ordonnance de remise en service ds la semaine prochaine*, ont rapport des sources.
> 
> "Nous travaillons avec l'EASA sur la question depuis les premiers jours et leur position sera prise en compte", a dclar un porte-parole de l'autorit de la scurit de l'aviation civile en Australie.


On verra dans 1 semaine ou 2.

----------


## labiloute

https://www.boursorama.com/actualite...bbb3250cb85cf3

----------


## el_slapper

> https://www.boursorama.com/actualite...bbb3250cb85cf3


Ils veulent pousser le COMAC 919. Ils n'ont pas de prtexte pour virer le A320 de leur march intrieur, mais ils en ont un - difficile  contester - pour le MAX, et ils ne vont pas se gner.

----------


## pemmore

autant prendre des avions russes bien moins coteux dont la fiabilit et la rusticit sont  reconnus, 
Quand au dernier chinois aucune notion de leur savoir faire, mais difficile de faire moins bien.
Le risque de prendre des dveloppeurs indiens  pays au smic ne faisant pas partie des options pour la fabrication.
Je sais le mc-21 ne joue pas dans la mme cour, et il n'y aura surement pas d'volution en volume  venir avec la crise.
Tiens je viens de dcouvrir que le fuselage du Boeing est en composite, garantie de ne trouver pas le moindre survivant.

----------


## Ryu2000

> https://www.boursorama.com/actualite...bbb3250cb85cf3


Les USA ont attaqu Huawei et TikTok, l c'est l'occasion pour la Chine de rpondre.

----------


## edrobal

> Tiens je viens de dcouvrir que le fuselage du Boeing est en composite, garantie de ne trouver pas le moindre survivant.


Pas le MAX. Cette vieille bouse est en aluminium en grande partie.

----------


## el_slapper

> autant prendre des avions russes bien moins coteux dont la fiabilit et la rusticit sont  reconnus,


https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Accide...0_sur_le_Salak
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vol_Aeroflot_1492



> Quand au dernier chinois aucune notion de leur savoir faire, mais difficile de faire moins bien.


Ils commencet  peine  le produire. Difficille surtout de se faire une ide. Tu pars du principe qu'ils seront mauvais, sans savoir. Personne ne sait.



> Le risque de prendre des dveloppeurs indiens  pays au smic ne faisant pas partie des options pour la fabrication.


Le problme, ce n'est pas de prndre des indiens. Ils ne sont pas, en moyenne, moins bons que les autres. Le problme est de prendre des indiens en dessous de la moyenne parcequ'ils sont moins cher.



> Je sais le mc-21 ne joue pas dans la mme cour, et il n'y aura surement pas d'volution en volume  venir avec la crise.


il n'est mme pas encore produit. Il est plein de promesses, mais on verra



> Tiens je viens de dcouvrir que le fuselage du Boeing est en composite, garantie de ne trouver pas le moindre survivant.


Bof, encore une affirmation lance en l'air. Les modes de rupture des composites sont en effet diffrents, et on trouve certes plus de carbone que de Kevlar dans ces composites (le carbone est plus rigide, le Kevlar plus rsistant aux chocs). Mais tant qu'on a pas pos  la dure deux ou trois fuselages en composites, on ne sait pas vraiment. Les trs rares crash-tests qui ont t faits en aviation ont men  pas mal de surprises.

Il en faudrait, hein, mais tant qu'on en a pas, on ne peut pas conclure. La pratique est souvant diffrente de la thorie.

----------


## Ryu2000

> autant prendre des avions russes


Si tu n'as pas de 737 Max tu peux choisir des alternatives, le problme c'est pour les compagnies ariennes qui ont plusieurs 737 Max, il faut bien qu'elles rentabilisent leur investissement.

Je crois que les 737 Max vont bientt pouvoir revoler dans l'UE :
Boeing 737 MAX : le rgulateur europen va autoriser sa remise en service en janvier



> LAgence europenne de scurit arienne (AESA) va autoriser  son tour une reprise des vols des Boeing 737 MAX en janvier, suivant la dcision prise cette semaine par le rgulateur amricain.
> 
> *Toutes les tudes nous montrent queffectivement le Boeing 737 MAX peut tre remis en service car lavion est sr* , a dclar hier le directeur de lAESA, Patrick Ky, au Paris Air Forum organis par le journal La Tribune.  *Il est vraisemblable que dans le cas de lAESE, nous adopterons les dcisions qui permettent de le remettre en service dans le courant du mois de janvier, cest le calendrier* , a-t-il ajout.
> 
> *Aux Etats-unis, lAgence de laviation amricaine (FAA) a autoris mercredi le monocouloir de Boeing  voler de nouveau*, aprs 20 mois dimmobilisation au sol  la suite de deux crashs ayant fait 346 morts en lespace de cinq mois (Lion Air  29 octobre 2018 et Ethiopian Airlines le 10 mars 2019). Plusieurs modifications du systme de pilotage devront toutefois tre effectues sur les Boeing 737 MAX avant quils ne puissent tre remis en service. Les pilotes devront par ailleurs suivre une nouvelle formation avant de reprendre les commandes de ces appareils dans le ciel amricain.


La Chine attend encore un peu.

----------


## labiloute

Quelquun sait il combien de 737 Max neuf (non encore vendues) sont au sol (hors compagnies ariennes)
Sachant que Boeing continue de produire encore un peu de Max ?

Merci

----------


## Edrixal

> Quelquun sait il combien de 737 Max neuf (non encore vendues) sont au sol (hors compagnies ariennes)
> Sachant que Boeing continue de produire encore un peu de Max ?
> 
> Merci


Aucune ide, mais normalement ils produisent sur commande, donc ils devraient tous tre vendu.

----------


## Ryu2000

Je ne sais pas si a peut aider, mais sur Wikipedia il y a des donnes de juillet 2020 :
List of Boeing 737 MAX orders and deliveries
Il y a un tableau avec le nombre de commandes et le nombre de livraisons. En 2019 et 2020 des commandes ont t annules.

Il y a aussi un petit paragraphe l :
Boeing 737 MAX - Orders and deliveries



> American Airlines was the first disclosed customer. By November 17, 2011 there were 700 commitments from nine customers including Lion Air and SMBC Aviation Capital. By December 2011, the 737 MAX had 948 commitments and firm orders from thirteen customers. On September 8, 2014, Ryanair agreed to 100 firm orders with 100 options. In January 2017, aircraft leasing company GECAS ordered 75. By January 2019 the 737 MAX had 5,011 firm orders from 78 identified customers, with the top three being Southwest Airlines with 280, flydubai with 251, and Lion Air with 251. The first 737 MAX 8 was delivered to Malindo Air on May 16, 2017.
> 
> Following the groundings in March 2019, Boeing suspended all deliveries of 737 MAX aircraft, reduced production from 52 to 42 aircraft per month, and on December 16, 2019, announced that production would be suspended from January 2020 to conserve cash and *prioritize delivery of the 387 aircraft in storage once recertified*. At the time of the grounding, the 737 MAX had 4,636 unfilled orders valued at an estimated $600 billion but had a net negative 183 orders in 2019 from cancellations. *By May 31, 2020, orders had declined to 4,283*.


Il y a encore des milliers de 737 Max  produire et livrer.

L il y a une news d'avril 2019 :
Boeing can't deliver the 737 Max to customers, and now the planes are clogging up its storage lots



> Boeing has suspended customer deliveries of the 737 Max, but production of the plane has continued at a rate of 42 aircraft a month.


 l'poque Boeing produisait 42 avions par mois et n'avait pas le droit de les livrer.

L il y a un article qui dit qu'en Novembre 2020, il ne doit rester que 3000 commandes :
Boeing has lost more than 1,000 orders for the 737 MAX



> Once again Boeing updated its 737 MAX order backlog and saw the number shrink by another 37 units. As a result, *the balance of pending orders fell to 3,320 aircraft, down 1,043 jets this year.* As a comparison, rival A320neo had a total of almost 6,000 aircraft pending delivery last month.

----------


## edrobal

> Aucune ide, mais normalement ils produisent sur commande, donc ils devraient tous tre vendu.


Quelle ide !!! On n'adapte pas une chane de fabrication d'avions comme cela.

----------


## Ryu2000

L il ne devrait plus y avoir de krach :
LEASA prcise ses conditions au retour du 737 MAX



> Mises  jour logicielles pour lordinateur de contrle de vol, y compris le logiciel MCAS (impliqu dans les deux accidents ayant fait 346 victimes chez Lion Air puis Ethiopian Airlines, qui avaient entrain limmobilisation de tous les 737 MAX en mars 2019)Mises  jour logicielles pour afficher une alerte en cas de dsaccord entre les deux capteurs AoASparation physique des cbles achemins du cockpit vers le moteur de trim du stabilisateur*Mises  jour des manuels de vol : limitations oprationnelles et procdures amliores pour quiper les pilotes pour comprendre et grer tous les scnarios de dfaillance pertinents**Formation obligatoire pour tous les pilotes de 737 MAX avant quils ne pilotent  nouveau lavion, et mises  jour de la formation initiale et rcurrente des pilotes sur le MAX*Tests de systmes, y compris le systme de capteurs AoAUn vol de prparation oprationnelle, sans passagers, avant lutilisation commerciale de chaque avion pour sassurer que toutes les modifications de conception ont t correctement mises en uvre et que lavion est sorti avec succs et en toute scurit de sa longue priode de stockage.


Les pilotes sauront quoi faire en cas de problme.

----------


## edrobal

> L il ne devrait plus y avoir de krach :
> LEASA prcise ses conditions au retour du 737 MAX
> 
> Les pilotes sauront quoi faire en cas de problme.


Encore faudrait-il qu'ils en soient physiquement capables. Pour rpondre  cela, il faudrait connatre le dtail des corrections. Le MCAS est cens ne plus s'activer qu'une seule fois. Mais aprs remet-il le plan fixe au neutre ? Sinon, les pilotes n'ont que quelques secondes avant qu'avec la vitesse prise, les forces arodynamiques empchent toute manuvre manuelle de l'quipage. C'est ce qui a t montr lors du second crash. Et on ne sait toujours pas si des simulations de panne ont t effectues lors des vols d'essai.

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Les rgulateurs europens se prparent  une remise en service du 737 Max en 2021*
*et publient une proposition de directive de navigabilit concernant l'avion*

Environ deux ans aprs les deux accidents mortels d'octobre 2018 et mars 2019, le Boeing 737 Max s'apprte  voler de nouveau dans l'espace arien europen. Pour cela, les rgulateurs europens ont publi une proposition de directive de navigabilit (PAD - Proposed Airworthiness Directive) qui permettrait au Boeing 737 Max de voler  nouveau dans les semaines  venir. La publication de la directive par l'Agence de la scurit arienne de l'Union europenne (AESA) mardi marque le dbut d'une priode de consultation publique de 28 jours au terme de laquelle l'agence examinera  nouveau l'avion et pourra l'autoriser  voler.

*L'AESA est prt  accueillir de nouveau le Boeing 737 Max dans l'espace arien europen*

Le Boeing 737 Max est un aronef de la quatrime gnration de la famille d'avions 737 construite par Boeing Commercial Airplanes. L'avion a t mis en service pour la premire fois en avril 2017. Mais ds octobre 2018, celui-ci a t immobilis au sol  la suite de deux crashs successifs peu aprs le dcollage n'ayant laiss aucun survivant, celui du vol 610 Lion Air le 29 octobre 2018 et celui du vol 302 Ethiopian Airlines le 10 mars 2019. En cause, le Maneuvering Characteristics Augmentation System (MCAS), un systme spcifique aux 737 Max, qui s'activait de faon intempestive.

 partir de l't 2019, plusieurs rapports ont mis en lumire les nombreux dfauts de conception du 737 Max, en particulier du logiciel MCAS. En septembre 2020, plus d'un an aprs que l'avionneur a t sonn de rgler les dfauts de l'avion pour qu'il soit autoris  voler de nouveau, un rapport du Congrs amricain a rvl que Boeing a cach les dfauts de conception des jets 737 Max aux pilotes et aux rgulateurs, notamment la dissimulation de l'existence mme du logiciel MCAS. La FAA est toutefois dispose  autoriser de nouveaux vols du 737 Max dans les prochains mois, si tous les problmes sont rsolus.

L'Administration fdrale de l'aviation des tats-Unis (FAA), pays d'origine des avions Boeing, a publi son approbation finale du 737 MAX modifi (mis  jour) dans le registre fdral le 20 novembre 2020. Cette semaine, c'est au tour des rgulateurs europens de montrer la marche  suivre  Boeing pour que ses aronefs puissent voler de nouveau dans l'union. Mardi, l'AESA a publi une proposition de directive de navigabilit concernant le 737 MAX pour consultation publique, signalant son intention d'approuver le retour de l'avion dans le ciel europen d'ici quelques semaines.


L'annonce de l'AESA est trs similaire  celle de la FAA amricaine concernant la remise en service du Max. Notons que l'agence avait dclar en 2019 qu'elle ne suivrait pas le verdict de la FAA au sujet du 737 Max. Elle a dclar  l'poque qu'elle effectuera ses propres tests sur l'avion avant d'approuver un retour aux vols commerciaux.  L'AESA a clairement indiqu ds le dpart que nous mnerions notre propre valuation objective et indpendante du 737 MAX, en troite collaboration avec la FAA et Boeing, afin de garantir que ces accidents tragiques, qui ont touch la vie de tant de personnes, ne se reproduisent plus , a rappel cette semaine le directeur excutif de l'AESA, Patrick Ky.

 Je suis convaincu que nous n'avons rien nglig dans notre valuation de l'avion avec son approche de conception modifie , a-t-il ajout. Il a expliqu que chaque problme rsolu donnait encore lieu  un examen plus approfondi.  Chaque fois qu'il est apparu que des problmes taient rsolus, nous avons creus plus profondment et pos encore plus de questions. Le rsultat a t un examen approfondi et complet de la faon dont cet avion vole et de ce que c'est pour un pilote de piloter le MAX, nous donnant l'assurance qu'il peut maintenant voler en toute scurit , a-t-il dclar.

L'annonce de l'AESA a toutefois ajout quelques exigences supplmentaires en matire de formation des pilotes. Selon le rgulateur europen, les vols reprendront une fois que les pilotes auront reu une formation supplmentaire  la satisfaction du rgulateur europen. Ils devront se faire former  nouveau afin de connatre les dtails du fonctionnement du logiciel MCAS. Dans la publication du mardi, l'agence a crit qu'un problme fondamental du MCAS original est que de nombreux pilotes ne savaient mme pas qu'il tait l.

*Un point cl du retour du 737 Max est la formation des pilotes au fonctionnement du MCAS*

Les examens effectus par l'AESA ont rvl que, dans la version de l'avion accident, il n'y avait pas de voyant d'avertissement pour faire prendre conscience au pilote que le capteur AoA (l'angle d'attaque du systme anti-givrage de la sonde d'incidence) tait dfectueux, ce qui rendait presque impossible de dterminer la cause profonde du problme. C'est pourquoi l'AESA propose maintenant que les modifications de la conception de l'avion qui seront exiges par la directive de navigabilit finale soient accompagnes d'un programme de formation obligatoire pour les pilotes.

Cela comprend une formation sur simulateur de vol, afin de garantir que les pilotes connaissent tous les aspects du systme de commande de vol du 737 MAX et qu'ils ragiront de manire approprie aux scnarios de dfaillance typiques. En rsum, la proposition de directive de navigabilit de l'AESA impose les principales actions suivantes :

mises  jour des logiciels pour l'ordinateur de contrle de vol, y compris le MCAS ;mises  jour du logiciel permettant d'afficher une alerte en cas de dsaccord entre les deux capteurs AoA ;sparation physique des cbles achemins du cockpit au moteur de compensation du stabilisateur ;mise  jour des manuels de vol : limites oprationnelles et amlioration des procdures pour permettre aux pilotes de comprendre et de grer tous les scnarios de dfaillance pertinents ;formation obligatoire pour tous les pilotes de 737 MAX avant de reprendre le vol, et mise  jour de la formation initiale et priodique des pilotes sur le MAX ;tests des systmes, y compris le systme de capteurs AoA ;un vol de prparation oprationnelle, sans passagers, avant l'utilisation commerciale de chaque avion pour s'assurer que toutes les modifications de conception ont t correctement mises en uvre et que l'avion est sorti avec succs et en toute scurit de sa longue priode de stockage.
Selon le rgulateur europen, la proposition de directive de navigabilit est maintenant ouverte pour une priode de consultation de 28 jours. Une fois cette priode termine, il prendra le temps d'examiner les commentaires formuls, avant de publier la directive de navigabilit finale. Cette publication finale est attendue  partir de la mi-janvier 2021 et constituera la dcision officielle levant l'immobilisation au sol pour tous les 737 MAX exploits par les tats membres de l'AESA. En outre, aprs la remise en service, l'AESA s'est engage  surveiller troitement l'avion en service.


Cela devrait lui permettre de dtecter prcocement tout problme ventuel. Par ailleurs, en conjonction avec la proposition de directive sur la navigabilit, l'AESA a galement publi une directive prliminaire sur la scurit pour une consultation de 28 jours. Cette directive exigera des compagnies ariennes non europennes qui sont titulaires d'une autorisation d'oprateur de pays tiers (TCO) de l'AESA qu'elles mettent en uvre des exigences quivalentes, y compris la formation des quipages.

Cela permettra la remise en service du 737 MAX lorsque les avions concerns sont exploits sous une autorisation TCO de l'AESA  l'intrieur,  l'extrieur ou sur le territoire des tats membres de l'AESA. 

*L'Europe, les USA et le Canada partagent les mmes critres de remise en service du 737 Max*

Mardi, le rgulateur europen a galement indiqu que l'AESA, ainsi que les autorits rglementaires du Canada et du Brsil, a travaill en troite collaboration avec la FAA et Boeing au cours des 20 derniers mois pour remettre l'avion en service en toute scurit. La directive de navigabilit propose par l'EASA exige les mmes modifications de l'avion que celles apportes par la FAA, ce qui signifie qu'il n'y aura aucune diffrence logicielle ou technique entre les aronefs exploits par les compagnies amricaines et ceux des tats membres de l'EASA (les 27 membres de l'UE, ainsi que l'Islande, le Liechtenstein, la Norvge et la Suisse).

Le Royaume-Uni est galement concern par ces mmes directives de navigabilit, car le pays continue d'tre trait comme un tat membre de l'UE jusqu'au 31 dcembre 2020. Toutefois, les exigences de l'EASA diffrent de celles de la FAA sur deux points principaux. L'EASA autorise explicitement les quipages de conduite  intervenir pour empcher un vibreur de manche de continuer  vibrer une fois qu'il a t activ par erreur par le systme, afin d'viter que cela ne distraie l'quipage. L'AESA exige galement, pour l'instant, que le pilote automatique de l'avion ne soit pas utilis pour certains types d'atterrissages de haute prcision.

Ce dernier point devrait tre une restriction  court terme. Quant  la formation obligatoire des pilotes, elle est globalement la mme pour les deux autorits. Avant que les compagnies ariennes individuelles puissent affecter l'avion  leur programme de vol, elles devront effectuer toutes les mises  jour de logiciels et les actions de maintenance dcrites dans la directive finale sur la navigabilit. Elles doivent galement former leurs pilotes de 737 MAX. Cela dit, comme il n'y a qu'un nombre limit de simulateurs, la programmation peut prendre un certain temps.

Selon l'AESA, une partie de ce travail peut tre entame ds maintenant, mme avant la publication de la directive de navigabilit finale. Par ailleurs, certains tats membres de l'AESA ont publi leur propre dcision interdisant l'exploitation du 737 MAX l'anne dernire pour leur espace arien souverain. Ces interdictions devront tre leves avant que l'avion puisse voler  nouveau dans l'espace arien de ces pays. L'AESA a indiqu dans sa note qu'elle travaille en troite collaboration avec les autorits nationales comptentes pour y parvenir.

Enfin, l'AESA a galement convenu avec Boeing que le constructeur s'efforcera d'accrotre encore la rsilience des systmes de l'avion aux dfaillances des capteurs de l'AoA afin de renforcer encore la scurit de l'avion. De mme, il a t galement dcid que Boeing procdera  une valuation complmentaire des facteurs humains de ses systmes d'alerte de l'quipage au cours des 12 prochains mois, dans le but de les moderniser ventuellement pour les adapter  une approche de conception plus moderne. 

Sources : Agence de la scurit arienne de l'Union europenne (AESA), AESA Proposed Airworthiness Directive

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Boeing a cach les dfauts de conception des jets 737 Max aux pilotes et aux rgulateurs, notamment la dissimulation de l'existence mme du logiciel MCAS, d'aprs un rapport du Congrs

 ::fleche::  L'Europe n'acceptera pas le verdict amricain sur la scurit du 737 Max de Boeing en difficult, l'AESA effectuera ses propres tests sur l'avion avant d'approuver un retour aux vols commerciaux

 ::fleche::  Le cauchemar du 737 MAX ne cesse de s'aggraver, un rapport accablant des enquteurs de la Chambre US montre la pire dfaillance de scurit dans l'avion clou au sol  cause des problmes logiciels

 ::fleche::  La FAA aurait assoupli le processus d'approbation du logiciel MCAS du Boeing 737 Max en 2017, selon les rsultats d'une enqute

 ::fleche::  Les correctifs proposs par la FAA ne sont pas suffisants pour le 737 Max, clou au sol  cause des problmes logiciels, d'aprs un dnonciateur de Boeing

----------


## Jiji66

Dans un ciel vide de passagers on se demande ce qu'il pourra bien transporter... Au moins si il tombe, ce sera  vide  ::ptdr::

----------


## pierre-y

Pourquoi j'ai cette impression que a mal finir.

----------


## Jiji66

Dans un ciel Europen ou les compagnies ariennes sont subventionnes  pertes pour continuer  faire voler en rond des avions, l'arrive d'une flotte de 737 ne me semble pas une solution d'avenir pour l'tat des finances publiques.
Forcment, il devra se passer quelque chose....

On a le choix entre des compagnies ariennes qui font faillite ou des pays qui feront faillite. Aux USA ils ont fait leurs choix  ::(: 

https://www.francetvinfo.fr/sante/ma...n_4124511.html

----------


## Ryu2000

> Dans un ciel vide de passagers on se demande ce qu'il pourra bien transporter...


Il y a peut-tre un peu moins de voyageurs en ce moment  cause des restrictions, mais a ne devrait pas durer ternellement. Il y a surement des gens qui ont hte de voyager. (par contre je ne sais pas si il leur reste assez de budget)




> Aux USA ils ont fait leurs choix


Un de c4 il va y avoir une nouvelle aide au secteur et a va rembaucher.
Ce serait pas trop mal que certaines entreprises fassent faillite, c'est le cycle normal. Il faut que des entreprises meurent pour que des meilleures entreprises voient le jour.




> Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?


L'Agence europenne de la scurit arienne  est soumise aux USA comme toutes les agences union-europennes. Comme d'habitude l'UE ne fait que suivre les ordres US.

LEASA renonce  la troisime sonde dincidence pour recertifier le 737 Max



> tonnamment et contrairement  ce quil avait pourtant annonc devant les mdias, Patrick Ky, le patron de lEASA, lagence nvoque plus son intention dexiger une troisime sonde dincidence, qui est pourtant devenue la norme de certification actuelle. *LEASA se contente de suivre son homologue amricain* qui se satisfait des deux sondes existantes, compte tenu de la mise  jour du logiciel qui les compare en permanence et dsactive le systme MCAS, mis en cause dans les deux accidents, en cas dcart dincidence important.

----------


## Jipt

> Un de c4


Quoi ?
Ils vont refaire voler des DC4, ce vieux coucou  4 hlices ? a alors !

Sinon, 2e paragraphe.

----------


## Jeff_67

Ryanair a prvenu qu'il ne mentionnerait pas le type de 737 sur les billets. Je vais personnellement viter toute les compagnies exploitant des Boeing  l'avenir. 

C'est tant mieux pour easyJet et sa flotte d'Airbus. Parat-il que les pilotes y sont bien mieux rmunrs que dans les autres compagnies low-cost.

----------


## pierre-y

> Ryanair a prvenu qu'il ne mentionnerait pas le type de 737 sur les billets.


C'est fou a quel point ils veulent le refourguer cette avion pourrie. Ca aurait t ct europen, plus jamais l'avion n'aurait remit les pieds sur le sol us.

----------


## Ryu2000

Air France pourrait acheter des 737 Max (mais c'est trs peu probable) :
Air France : des 737 MAX faute dA220-500 ?



> Si Airbus ne sort pas une version plus grande de lA220-300, *la compagnie arienne Air France pourrait se tourner vers les Boeing 737 MAX, a prvenu Benjamin Smith*. La low cost Transavia France va de son ct recevoir deux 737-800 supplmentaires, issus de la flotte de Norwegian.
> (...)
> Une ventuelle commande de MAX pour la low cost na pas t voque hier, mais Ben Smith a rpt quelle noprera pas dA220. En attendant, Transavia France sapprte  intgrer deux 737-800 supplmentaires, repeints  ses couleurs chez BTC Maintenance  Dublin. Le SE-RRX montr sur les photos est issu de la flotte sudoise de Norwegian Air Shuttle ; il avait effectu ses premiers vols commerciaux en janvier 2013.

----------


## Ryu2000

Ryanair pourrait commander 75 Boeing 737 Max :
Ryanair s'apprte  passer une commande gante de Boeing 737 MAX

----------


## edrobal

> Ryanair pourrait commander 75 Boeing 737 Max :
> Ryanair s'apprte  passer une commande gante de Boeing 737 MAX


Tout ce que Ryanair dclare est  prendre avec des pincettes. On a l'habitude de leurs annonces aussi fracassantes que sans lendemain.

----------


## Ryu2000

Des journalistes vont tre  bord du premier vol grand public d'un Boeing 737 MAX :
Va-t-on arriver sains et saufs ? A bord du premier vol public du Boeing 737 MAX



> Va-t-on arriver sains et saufs? La question traversait sans doute mercredi l'esprit des 87 passagers, principalement des journalistes dont deux de l'AFP, lors du premier vol grand public d'un Boeing 737 MAX.
> 
> Clou au sol pendant 20 mois aprs deux accidents rapprochs ayant fait 346 morts, cet avion a t autoris  revoler aux Etats-Unis en novembre. 
> 
> Pour ce vol promotionnel reliant Dallas, dans le Texas,  Tulsa, dans l'Oklahoma, destin  dissiper les peurs et  *convaincre de la fiabilit de cet aronef*, American Airlines, qui prvoit de redmarrer des vols commerciaux  bord du 737 MAX le 29 dcembre, a sorti le grand jeu.  
> (...)
> Seule particularit: le commandant de bord, Pete Gamble, accueille les passagers en leur assurant que *des femmes et des hommes avaient tout fait pour que soit rtablie la "chane de scurit"*, brise par les accidents de Lion Air (189 morts) d'octobre 2018 et d'Ethiopian Airlines (157 morts) de mars 2019.
> 
> "*Entre les changements apports aux systmes, l'examen vigilant de chaque appareil et la formation que nous avons mise en place, le niveau de confiance est vraiment remont*", assurera plus tard  l'AFP le capitaine. "*Il fallait que (le 737 MAX) soit inspect minutieusement, cela a t fait*."


On verra comment va se passer ce vol promotionnel reliant Dallas  Tulsa.

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Le Boeing 737 Max modernis effectue son premier vol avec les mdias  bord*
*l'avionneur amricain acclre la remise en service avant la fin de l'anne*

Aprs 20 mois d'immobilisation,  passer des tests et  faire des mises  jour logicielles, le 737 Max amorce les vols d'essai et a dcoll pour la premire fois ce mercredi.  son bord, des mdias, annonant ainsi la phase de propagande autour de la suret de l'avion qui devrait avoir lieu durant les prochaines semaines. En fait, le vol d'essai, effectu par American Airlines, a lieu, alors que les transporteurs cherchent  dmontrer aux passagers que le jet repens est sr aprs une interdiction de scurit  la suite des deux accidents mortels d'octobre 2018 et de mars 2019.

Pour rappel, le jet le plus vendu de Boeing a t clou au sol en mars 2019 aprs que deux crashs en cinq mois ont tu 346 personnes au total, marquant la pire crise de scurit de l'industrie depuis des dcennies et sapant le leadership amricain en matire de rglementation de l'aviation. Aprs avoir clou les 737 Max au sol, la FAA (l'Administration fdrale de l'aviation amricaine) et d'autres organismes privs ont procd  des tests sur l'avion et dcouvert de nombreuses irrgularits sur ce dernier, pour lesquelles il ne devrait mme pas tre autoris  voler.

 partir de l't 2019, plusieurs rapports ont mis en lumire les nombreux dfauts de conception du 737 Max, en particulier du logiciel MCAS. En septembre 2020, plus d'un an aprs que l'avionneur a t sonn de rgler les dfauts de l'avion pour qu'il soit autoris  voler de nouveau, un rapport du Congrs amricain a rvl que Boeing a cach les dfauts de conception des jets 737 Max aux pilotes et aux rgulateurs, notamment la dissimulation de l'existence mme du logiciel MCAS. La FAA est toutefois dispose  autoriser de nouveaux vols du 737 Max dans les prochains mois, si tous les problmes sont rsolus.

*Boeing force le retour des vols commerciaux de son 737 Max*

L'Administration fdrale de l'aviation des tats-Unis, pays d'origine des avions Boeing, a publi son approbation finale du 737 MAX modifi (mis  jour) dans le registre fdral le 20 novembre 2020. Boeing acclre donc le mouvement et s'entoure d'allier de taille pour mener une compagne publicitaire visant  rassurer les voyageurs que l'avion est dsormais plus sr. Les passagers du vol test de mercredi taient essentiellement des journalistes, environ 90 journalistes, htesses de l'air et d'autres employs d'American Airlines.

Alors, des vols tests de courtes dures russis dmontrent-ils de la suret de l'avion dans le cadre de vols sur une longue dure ? Le vol 737 MAX d'American Airlines de mercredi tait un trajet de 45 minutes de Dallas, au Texas,  Tulsa, dans l'Oklahoma. Il intervient quelques semaines avant le premier vol commercial de passagers prvu pour le 29 dcembre, et fait partie d'un effort de relations publiques visant  dissiper toute inquitude concernant l'avion. L'effort de Boeing et de la compagnie American Airlines devrait tre soutenu par d'autres compagnies ariennes amricaines et europennes.


 ce propos, un rapport de Reuters mercredi a rvl que, dans une autre manifestation de confiance, la compagnie arienne europenne  bas prix Ryanair s'apprte  passer une commande importante de 75 avions  raction 737 MAX supplmentaires. Le mdia londonien a annonc tenir cette information de certaines sources du secteur. En effet, il  est certain qu'il sera difficile de dissiper les doutes entourant le 737 Max depuis les accidents d'il y a environ deux ans, mais la propagande par rapport  la suret de l'aronef est mene par de grosses compagnies ariennes.

American Airlines est classe comme l'une des plus grandes compagnies ariennes dans le monde et Ryanair, une compagnie arienne  bas prix fonde en 1984 dont le sige social est situ  Swords, en Irlande, serait la premire compagnie arienne en Europe en nombre de passagers transports. Selon les critiques, la commande de 75 avions 737 Max reprsente un grand soutien  la reprise des vols commerciaux de l'aronef et  la reprise de la production de l'avion phare de Boeing, l'avionneur a temporairement cess de fabriquer de nouveaux 737 Max en janvier dernier, pour une dure indtermine.

La suspension de la fabrication du 737 Max a eu un impact sur les fournisseurs de l'avionneur. En effet, si Boeing n'a pas libr le personnel travaillant sur le 737 Max, cela n'a pas t le cas chez ses fournisseurs. Le plus grand fournisseur de Boeing, Spirit AeroSystems (SPR), qui fabrique le fuselage et d'autres pices pour la Max, a annonc le 10 janvier qu'il allait licencier 2 800 employs  Wichita, dans le Kansas. L'arrt de Spirit durera probablement plus longtemps que celui de Boeing, car il a continu  fabriquer 52 fuselages par mois depuis mars, soit plus que le rythme rduit auquel Boeing construisait.

D'autres fournisseurs de Boeing auraient galement licenci du personnel sans faire d'annonces publiques. Selon l'agence de notation Moody's, au moins sept autres fournisseurs de Boeing ont tir 10 % ou plus de leurs revenus du programme 737 Max. Quant  l'quipementier Spirit, le Max reprsentait environ 50 % des activits. Pendant ce temps, Airbus a dcid daugmenter la production de lA321 Neo. Toutefois, tout semble dsormais rentrer dans l'ordre pour Boeing, car, aprs la FAA aux USA, l'Agence de la scurit arienne de l'Union europenne (AESA) devrait donner le feu vert aux vols commerciaux du 737 Max prochainement.

*Les voyageurs pourraient rester sceptiques encore longtemps*

 L'histoire de l'aviation est construite autour d'une chane de scurit , a dclar le capitaine Pete Gamble aux passagers juste avant le dcollage mercredi.  Lorsque la chane de scurit se brise, c'est  ceux d'entre nous qui travaillent dans l'industrie de la rparer et de la ramener . Le mois dernier, l'administration fdrale amricaine de l'aviation a autoris le jet  la suite  des changements de conception et  une nouvelle formation des pilotes sur le logiciel MCAS. La formation des pilotes constitue d'ailleurs un point cl des critres d'autorisation lists par l'AESA.

Une remise en service en douceur du MAX est considre comme essentielle pour la rputation et les finances de Boeing, qui ont t durement touches par le gel des livraisons du MAX ainsi que par la crise du coronavirus. Les compagnies ariennes et les socits de leasing ont dpens des centaines de milliards de dollars pour acheter la dernire mise  niveau du 737. Attires par des rabais importants et dsireuses de contribuer  rparer la rputation du MAX autour duquel elles ont construit leurs plans de flotte, certaines compagnies ariennes interviennent maintenant pour apporter un soutien commercial.

L'action d'American Airlines est tout  fait fonde, car elle a tout intrt  ce que tout marche bien de nouveau pour le 737 Max. En effet, sa flotte comporte 24 Boeing 737 Max et 76 autres sont en commande. Elle serait la troisime organisation  possder autant de 737 Max en service et l'une de celles qui en ont command le plus. L'on comprend donc pourquoi elle uvre pour que les livraisons de l'aronef reprennent et que le public retrouve la confiance dans cet avion.  ce propos, quelques commentaires recueillis dans la communaut au sujet du vol test de mercredi montrent que les gens sont toujours sur leur garde.

 Peu importe. Montrez-moi un vrai mouvement sur l'tat d'esprit de l'entreprise. L'avion est un problme qui peut tre rsolu par les ingnieurs STEM. Le dsordre de l'entreprise qui a fait passer ce problme dans les autorisations de vol ne l'est pas. Je viserai  piloter un Airbus jusqu' ce que Boeing comprenne cette diffrence et en rpare la cause , a dclar un pilote, faisant rfrence aux dysfonctionnements du MCAS cachs par Boeing, et dcouverts plus tard aprs les accidents mortels, ainsi qu'aux circonstances dans lesquels l'avion a t autoris  voler par la FAA.




 Ce qui m'a le plus nerv, c'est le refus de Boeing d'admettre sa responsabilit et la lutte contre les autorits qui clouaient l'avion au sol. Ils savaient que des gens mouraient et taient prts  laisser d'autres personnes mourir sans remords. Dans mon esprit, c'tait une action criminelle , a fait savoir un autre.  Ce type de comportement sociopathe est le rsultat naturel d'une culture d'entreprise qui vise uniquement  maximiser la valeur pour les actionnaires. Je ne suis pas sr de ce que l'on peut faire pour y remdier , a crit un autre.

Il y a eu une bonne dose de critiques ngatives au sujet de ce premier vol d'essai transportant des civils.  On peut faire beaucoup pour arranger les choses. Poursuite rapide contre la direction, y compris des accusations d'homicide involontaire, le cas chant. Il ne s'agit plus d'un "clin d'il, clin d'il, coup de pouce" tirant les rgles qui prvalent. Des centaines de personnes ont dj perdu la vie , a recommand un autre en rponse au commentaire prcdent.

*Une campagne de propagande intensive sur le 737 Max se prpare*

Selon le rapport de Reuters, des sources du secteur lui ont rvl que Boeing se prpare  une publicit intense, mme en cas de ppins de routine, en mettant en place une "salle de crise" ouverte 24 heures sur 24 pour surveiller tous les vols du 737 MAX dans le monde, et a inform certains commentateurs de l'industrie sur les dtails de la remise en service.  Nous continuons  travailler en troite collaboration avec les rgulateurs mondiaux et nos clients pour remettre la flotte en service commercial en toute scurit , a dclar un porte-parole de Boeing.

En outre, les gestes de soutien devraient galement se multiplier pendant les prochaines semaines et les prochains mois. Reuters a rapport mercredi que le brsilien Gol Linhas Aereas Inteligentes prvoit un vnement mdiatique pour le MAX remani ce mois-ci. De mme, selon une personne connaissant bien le sujet, United Airlines devrait recevoir la premire livraison d'un Max depuis l'immobilisation de l'avion. Toujours selon le rapport, si tout va bien, les initiatives europennes pour soutenir le retour du 737 Max devraient se faire sentir trs prochainement.

Les efforts de relations publiques sont conus pour mettre en avant les mises  jour des logiciels et des formations qui, selon la FAA, lvent tout doute sur la scurit de l'avion. Cela dit, les familles des victimes des crashs ont protest contre la reprise du service, affirmant qu'il est prmatur avant la publication d'un rapport d'enqute final sur le second crash en thiopie. Par ailleurs, selon certaines sources industrielles, Boeing a rduit ses plans initiaux pour la remise en service de l'avion, car la crise a dur plus longtemps que prvu, abandonnant une campagne de publicit trs mdiatise, une crmonie dans la rgion de Seattle et une tourne avec un 737 MAX d'Oman. 

Source : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Les rgulateurs europens se prparent  une remise en service du 737 Max en 2021 et publient une proposition de directive de navigabilit concernant l'avion

 ::fleche::  Boeing 737 Max jug sr par le rgulateur europen de l'aviation, qui a dclar que  le niveau de scurit atteint est suffisamment lev pour nous 

 ::fleche::  Boeing a officiellement cess de fabriquer les avions 737 Max clous au sol  cause des problmes logiciels, pendant qu'Airbus a dcid d'augmenter la production de l'A321 Neo

 ::fleche::  Le Boeing 737 Max command par la compagnie Ryanair a chang de nom au profit du 737-8200, alors que les versions prcdentes portaient le nom 737 Max

----------


## Ryu2000

Ah ! Je savais bien que des gens prenaient l'avion sans se proccuper du modle !
Brsil. Premier vol commercial dun Boeing 737 Max depuis 20 mois sans prvenir les passagers



> Cela dit, *la plupart des voyageurs ne savaient pas quils taient  bord dun Boeing 737 Max*, lors du tout premier vol de cet avion depuis 20 mois, aprs deux accidents tragiques rapprochs, ceux de Lion Air (189 morts en octobre 2018) et dEthiopian Airlines (157 morts en mars 2019).


La plupart des gens doivent s'en foutre (est-ce que quand vous prenez le train, vous vous renseignez sur le modle ?).

----------


## laloune

> est-ce que quand vous prenez le train, vous vous renseignez sur le modle ?



ca n'a pas grand chose  voir, vu l'norme disparit de modles de trains et de constructeurs dans le monde. Si demain le TGV rencontre plusieurs problmes  quelques mois d'intervalle qui entrainent la mort de nombreux passagers, tu peux tre sr que plus personne ne voudra monter dedans et que son image sera corne

----------


## Ryu2000

En tout cas il y a plein de gens qui ne se proccupent pas de cette histoire de 737 Max.
Ici, il y a un topic, des rdacteurs qui crivent des articles, donc nous sommes au courant, mais dans la vie relle c'est facile d'oublier cette info, mme si les mdias en parlent souvent.
On verra si les voyageurs boycotteront massivement le 737 Max ou pas.

----------


## laloune

> En tout cas il y a plein de gens qui ne se proccupent pas de cette histoire de 737 Max.


oui l'article est intressant mais a concerne 1 vol, comme tu dis on verra s'ils le boycottent massivement, si tant est qu'on leur donne la possiblit,  savoir obtenir l'information quand  l'appareil dans lequel ils vont monter... il aurait t intressant de poser la question "est-ce que vous avez peur de monter dans cet avion" aux passagers avant qu'ils montent dedans... aprs le vol (ou  aprs le dcollage, l'article ne prcisant pas quand les personnes ont t interviewes) c'est toujours plus simple

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Le Boeing 737 Max est de retour en service et effectue son premier vol commercial*
*de Sao Paulo  Porto Alegre avec 8 passagers  bord*

Aprs le vol d'essai du Boeing 737 Max modernis effectu par American Airlines la semaine dernire, l'aronef a effectu son premier vol commercial ce mercredi. Le brsilien Gol Airlines est la premire compagnie arienne  effectuer un vol commercial avec le 737 Max aprs 20 mois d'immobilisation de l'avion,  la suite des deux accidents mortels d'octobre 2018 et de mars 2019. Pour cette fois, Gol Airlines a transport moins d'une dizaine de passagers, mais des sources ont dclar que la compagnie a annonc que l'avion devrait reprendre son service rgulier d'ici le 18 dcembre.

*Le retour des vols commerciaux du 737 Max se prcise de plus en plus*

L'administration fdrale de l'aviation (FAA) des tats-Unis, pays d'origine des avions Boeing, a approuv le 737 Max modernis en octobre et a publi son rapport final d'approbation dans le registre fdral le 20 novembre 2020. Ce qui a permis  Boeing d'accrotre ses efforts pour le retour des vols commerciaux de son aronef phare avant la fin de 2020. Pour soutenir ces efforts, American Airlines a effectu un vol d'essai il y a une semaine avec l'avion, avec  son bord environ 90 journalistes, des htesses de l'air et d'autres employs d'American Airlines.

Le vol 737 MAX d'American Airlines de la semaine dernire tait un trajet de 45 minutes de Dallas, au Texas,  Tulsa, dans l'Oklahoma. Il intervient quelques semaines avant le premier vol commercial de passagers prvu pour le 29 dcembre, et fait partie d'un effort de relations publiques visant  dissiper toute inquitude concernant l'avion. L'effort de Boeing et de la compagnie American Airlines devrait tre soutenu par d'autres compagnies ariennes amricaines et europennes. Ainsi, le vol commercial de ce mercredi de Gol Airlines s'inscrit certainement galement dans ce mouvement de soutien  Boeing.


Avant a, Gol Airlines a organis un vol de dmonstration  la fin de la semaine dernire, au cours duquel un groupe d'employs, de cadres et de membres de leurs familles ont pris place  bord de l'avion. Le vol commercial de mercredi a lieu deux semaines aprs que l'agence brsilienne de l'aviation, l'ANAC, se soit jointe  la FAA pour rvoquer une ordonnance qui interdisait l'accs au Boeing 737 Max. Selon un rapport de Flightradar24, un service mondial de suivi des vols, le 737 Max de Gol Airlines a transport mercredi 8 passagers sur un vol de Sao Paulo  Porto Alegre.

Cela dit, l'annonce de la compagnie elle-mme ne prcisait pas l'itinraire du vol. Plusieurs passagers de l'aroport Guarulhos de Sao Paulo ont t surpris d'apprendre qu'ils voyageaient sur un 737 Max, alors que cela tait indiqu sur leur billet. D'autres taient au courant.  J'avais un peu d'apprhension, mais mon mari est pilote, alors je lui ai demand. Il m'a dit que c'tait bien , a dclar Lucelyn Jockyman, qui a envoy un message  sa mre avant le dcollage.  S'il arrive quelque chose, occupez-vous de mes chiens s'il vous plat ! , a-t-elle plaisant.

Selon la socit de donnes aronautiques Cirium, Gol Airlines, la plus grande compagnie arienne du Brsil avec 36 millions de passagers par an, possde sept avions 737 Max. C'est la seule compagnie brsilienne qui possde ce modle dans sa flotte. Cirium informe que Gol Airlines prvoit d'utiliser le 737 Max en service rgulier ds le 18 dcembre, avec plusieurs vols quotidiens entre Sao Paulo et d'autres grandes villes brsiliennes, mais les clients ne seront pas obligs de monter  bord de l'aronef.  Les clients pourront changer leurs billets s'ils ne veulent pas voyager sur un 737 Max , a dclar un porte-parole de Gol  Associated Press dans un courriel.

*Davantage de pays lvent l'interdiction des vols commerciaux du Boeing 737 Max*

L'avion phare de Boeing a t immobilis au sol dans le monde entier en mars 2019, peu aprs le crash d'un 737 Max en thiopie. Un accident antrieur en Indonsie impliquant le modle s'tait produit en octobre 2018. Au total, 346 personnes sont mortes. Des audits publics et privs de l'avion ont rvl que le logiciel MCAS spcifique au 737 Max tait en grande partie responsable des crashs, la majorit des pilotes ignorant mme son existence. L'avionneur a t somm de corriger le tir et cette anne, Boeing a dclar avoir mis  jour les systmes de scurit et les logiciels de l'avion.

La FAA est le premier rgulateur  avoir lev l'interdiction de vol de l'avion en octobre. L'AESA, le rgulateur de l'espace arien de l'Union europenne, a suivi en novembre. Toutefois, l'Agence de la scurit arienne de l'Union europenne s'est dite prte  accueillir de nouveau le 737 Max dans l'espace arien europen  condition que les pilotes suivent une formation digne du nom sur le fonctionnement du logiciel MCAS. Une analyse des recommandations de l'AESA montre que l'Europe, les USA et le Canada partagent les mmes critres de remise en service du 737 Max, mais l'AESA insiste sur la formation des pilotes.

 la suite de la leve de ces restrictions en Europe, aux tats-Unis et au Canada, les vols commerciaux avec l'avion dans ces rgions devraient reprendre bientt, probablement  partir du 29 dcembre avec American Airlines. Le rgulateur de l'aviation brsilien a galement lev ses restrictions sur le 737 Max en novembre, permettant  l'avion de reprendre ses vols dans le plus grand pays d'Amrique latine. D'autres petits pays devraient trs prochainement emboter le pas  ses grandes nations. Les compagnies ariennes qui testent dj l'avion ont dclar qu'il reprsente un lment important de leurs flottes.

 Le MAX est l'un des avions les plus performants de l'histoire de l'aviation et le seul  avoir subi un processus complet de recertification , a dclar Paulo Kakinoff, directeur gnral de Gol Airlines, dans une dclaration en dbut de semaine.

Source : Associated Press

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que le 737 Max mis  jour soit prt pour les vols commerciaux ?
 ::fleche::  tes-vous prt  voyager de nouveau avec le 737 Max ou allez-vous viter l'avion ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Les rgulateurs europens se prparent  une remise en service du 737 Max en 2021 et publient une proposition de directive de navigabilit concernant l'avion

 ::fleche::  Le Boeing 737 Max modernis effectue son premier vol avec les mdias  bord. L'avionneur amricain acclre la remise en service avant la fin de l'anne

 ::fleche::  Boeing 737 Max jug sr par le rgulateur europen de l'aviation, qui a dclar que  le niveau de scurit atteint est suffisamment lev pour nous

----------


## Ryu2000

> tes-vous prt  voyager de nouveau avec le 737 Max ou allez-vous viter l'avion ?


Ceux qui ne veulent pas voler en 737 Max peuvent passer par une compagnie franaise :
737 Max : les compagnies  choisir pour chapper  lavion de Boeing



> Dans un premier temps, certaines compagnies staient montres conciliantes. Michael OLeary, le patron de Ryanair, avait assur en mars dernier que les clients pourraient obtenir le remboursement de leur billet sils ne voulaient pas voler sur lavion de Boeing. Mais la situation pourrait ne pas durer : la compagnie irlandaise vient dannoncer la commande de 75 nouveaux 737 Max auprs de Boeing pour renouveler sa flotte. A linverse, mme si Air France a rcemment surpris les observateurs en expliquant tre ouvert  lacquisition du monocouloir de lavionneur amricain, *aucune compagnie franaise ne possde actuellement de 737 Max*. Vous naurez donc pas de dilemme si vous volez avec Air France, Transavia, Air Caraibes, Air Corsica ou Corsair.

----------


## pierre-y

" Le MAX est l'un des avions les plus performants de l'histoire de l'aviation et le seul  avoir subi un processus complet de recertification "

Il faut quand mme les avoir bien accroch pour prsenter une volonte clair de cacher des informations sur des defaut de vol comme un plus dans les performances d'un avion. Parce que devoir "recertifier" un avion apres plusieurs crash, a montre bien l'inverse plutt. Et personnellement, je ne pense pas qu'on est finit d'en entendre parler vue que la conception mme de l'avion pose problme.

wiki :
"Des ingnieurs retraits de Boeing critiquent galement le fait que Boeing ait continu  utiliser une cellule d'avion dont la conception est vieille de plus de cinquante ans pour y greffer des moteurs de dernire gnration, ce qui semble avoir t motiv par le dsir de raliser des profits  court terme"

----------


## el_slapper

ah mais c'est vrai : les performances du MAX sont exceptionnelles.

C'est la scurit sur laquelle il reste un doute.  ::aie::  - mais quand il ne se crashe pas, a reste un avion trs dsirable pour les compagnies, considrant ses performances.

----------


## pemmore

un petit San Francisco los Angels, une bonne dose de peur viscrale  pas cher.
Bien sur retour en airbus, faut pas abuser.

----------


## eomer212

et le nombre de sacs mortuaires qu'ils ont embarqus n'est pas prcis...faut bien prvoir les victimes au sol..

----------


## pemmore

> ah mais c'est vrai : les performances du MAX sont exceptionnelles.
> 
> C'est la scurit sur laquelle il reste un doute.  - mais quand il ne se crashe pas, a reste un avion trs dsirable pour les compagnies, considrant ses performances.


On avait une voiture fabuleuse comme a annes 60 : la R8 Gordini 7s 0/100 kmh, que d'motions, mais quand a crashait, moteur lourd, derrire en porte  faux pas  plat comme la 911, le rservoir devant, une tenue de route approximative, sur les milliers de vendues elles ont surement tu autant de monde que ces deux Boeing.

----------


## Olivier Famien

*Aprs 20 mois dinterdiction de vol, le Boeing 737 Max effectue son premier vol commercial sur le territoire amricain,*
*plusieurs amliorations ont t apportes  laronef*

Aprs son premier vol commercial effectu au Brsil avec la compagnie Gol Airlines au dbut du mois de dcembre, laronef 737 Max de Boeing vient de reprendre du service sur le territoire amricain. En effet, ce mardi 29 dcembre, la compagnie American Airlines a transport plusieurs passagers de Miami  New York avec le Boeing 737 Max. Avant le dcollage, le capitaine du vol amricain, Sean Roskey, a dclar aux passagers quil avait galement sa femme sur le vol, comme pour dire quil na aucune crainte pour ce qui concerne la scurit et la fiabilit de lappareil. Sur le mme vol se trouvait galement la mre du copilote, Moraima Maldonado, selon les dclarations de la compagnie arienne. Aprs ce premier vol de Miami  New York, laronef a effectu le mme trajet dans le sens contraire sans accrocs.



 
Jusqu lundi prochain, American Airlines prvoit dutiliser le 737 Max pour les vols quotidiens entre laroport international de Miami et laroport de La Guardia. Aprs cette premire tape, la frquence des vols du Max sera augmente pour passer  un maximum de 38 vols par jour jusqu la mi-fvrier. Aprs cette seconde tape, la compagnie arienne prvoit deffectuer 91 vols par jour avec le 737 Max entre la mi-fvrier et le dbut du mois de mars. Avant que lavion ne soit immobilis, American Airlines a effectu plus de 18 000 vols en utilisant le Max. Il compte 31 de ces appareils dans sa flotte, avec 69 qui sont en commande.

 linstar dAmerican Airlines, dautres compagnies amricaines ont galement programm des vols avec le 737 Max. United Airlines, lune des plus importantes compagnies amricaines, a annonc quelle prvoyait de remettre le 737 Max en service le 11 fvrier, au dpart de Denver et de Houston. Alaska Airlines devrait utiliser lavion pour certains vols sur la cte ouest-amricaine  partir du 1er mars. La compagnie Southwest Airlines, un client majeur de Boeing, qui exploite une flotte entire de 737, a dclar quelle ne prvoyait pas dutiliser lavion avant le deuxime trimestre. Delta Airlines pour sa part nutilise pas lavion.

Comme on peut le constater, la reprise du 737 Max sur le sol amricain est effective. Du ct des passagers, les compagnies se montrent assez flexibles pour linstant. American Airlines, par exemple, permet,  ceux qui sont craintifs, de rserver leur vol en vitant lavion ou dannuler leur vol avec le max et de recevoir en change des crdits de voyage. En sus, il est possible de changer ditinraire dans un rayon de 500 miles sans frais supplmentaires avec la mme compagnie.

Cette leve de boucliers pour le Max intervient aprs 20 mois dinterdiction de vol dans le monde entier. En novembre dernier, la FAA a donn son accord pour le retour du Boeing 737 Max en service commercial. Cela a t possible en amliorant plusieurs fonctionnalits de lappareil. Comme lments amliors, nous avons entre autres le MCAS qui avait t mis en cause ds les premires heures des crashs des deux vols Lion Air 610 et Ethiopian Airlines 302 qui ont cot la vie  346 personnes.  lorigine, Boeing proposait un seul capteur dangle dattaque en standard et facturait en option un second capteur ainsi quun indicateur lumineux signifiant que les donnes des capteurs sont errones. Et avant dtre amlior, le MCAS sappuyait sur les informations du seul capteur dangle dattaque (AOA) pour surveiller langle de lavion. Dans les deux accidents de lappareil, un seul capteur AOA a donn des informations incorrectes au MCAS, ce qui a provoqu son activation. Dans les deux cas, le MCAS sest engag  plusieurs reprises lorsque le capteur a continu  signaler de manire incorrecte un AOA lev. Dsormais, le MCAS contient plusieurs protections amliores :

Les mesures de deux capteurs dangle dattaque (AOA) seront compares ;chaque capteur soumettra ses propres donnes  lordinateur de contrle de vol de lavion ;le MCAS ne sera activ que si les deux capteurs sont daccord ;le MCAS ne sera activ quune seule fois ;le MCAS nannulera jamais la capacit du pilote  contrler lavion en utilisant uniquement la colonne de commande.
 
En plus du MCAS qui a connu une amlioration, dautres mises  jour supplmentaires sans rapport avec les accidents ont galement t apportes. Il sagit notamment de la modification de certains cblages pour rpondre aux exigences de la FAA, ce qui a ncessit dinstaller deux mises  jour logicielles supplmentaires. Par ailleurs, eu gard aux amliorations apportes  lappareil, les pilotes des compagnies ariennes qui disposent du 737 Max doivent effectuer une formation avant de prendre  nouveau les commandes de lappareil. En outre, chaque avion Max sera soumis  une inspection interne et  un vol de prparation avant de transporter des passagers. Ce sont toutes ces mesures ainsi que dautres qui ont permis  la FAA daccorder son autorisation pour la remise en service du 737 Max. Elle a depuis t rejointe par des rgulateurs au Brsil. Les responsables de laviation canadienne et europenne devraient suivre avec des approbations dici quelques semaines.

Cependant, pour les familles des personnes tues  bord des deux vols mortels, le Max est toujours inapte  voler. Dans une lettre adresse aux lgislateurs amricains la semaine dernire, plusieurs proches des personnes tues ont dclar que  lensemble du processus de recertification est suspect , aprs quun comit snatorial a publi un rapport cinglant ce mois-ci, critiquant Boeing et la FAA pour leurs checs en matire de scurit et de surveillance.

Mais ces critiques nont pas empch Boeing denregistrer de nouvelles commandes pour le Max ces dernires semaines. Ryanair, la compagnie arienne europenne  bas prix, a accept dacheter 75 jets Max, et Alaska Airlines a augment sa commande de prs de deux douzaines davions. Lun des avantages du 737 Max est quil est nettement plus conome en termes de consommation de carburant que ses prdcesseurs. De mme, en tant quavion monocouloir plus petit, cest le type davion que les compagnies ariennes ont privilgi ces dernires annes pour rpondre  la demande croissante des vols intrieurs et certains vols internationaux sans escale.

Source : American Airlines, FAA, Boeing

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la remise en service du Boeing 737 Max ?

 ::fleche::  Avec les autorisations dlivres par les rgulateurs du monde au 737 Max, seriez-vous prt  voyager  nouveau dans cet appareil ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Boeing retarde la livraison du correctif logiciel ciblant le systme de vol de son 737 MAX, aprs quun audit de la FAA ait rvl dautres problmes
 ::fleche::  Boeing lve le voile sur les mises  jour logicielles qui cible le systme de vol de ses 737 MAX,  quoi faut-il sattendre ?
 ::fleche::  Boeing tudie la possibilit de remplacer ses pilotes par lintelligence artificielle dans ses vols commerciaux
 ::fleche::  Elles navaient pas achet les DLC : les dispositifs de scurit vendus en option par Boeing qui auraient permis dviter le crash des Boeing 737 MAX

----------


## Tagum

Ce n'est plus tant la qualit technique de l'appareil qui m'inquite - elle a sans doute t corrige - mais le fait que Boeing ait pu sacrifier la scurit impunment et avec la complicit de l'administration pour une grosse poigne de dollars. La presse a relat des manquements similaires sur d'autres de leurs modles. En consquence et  titre de punition personnelle, je ne mettrai plus les pieds dans un Boeing.

----------


## el_slapper

https://www.lemonde.fr/economie/arti...5539_3234.html

(pas la peine de commenter, le nom du lien me parait assez explicite comme a)

----------


## Ryu2000

Cette histoire de 737 Max coute tellement cher  Boeing que la socit va probablement retenir la leon. Au final a aurait cout beaucoup moins cher de concevoir un avion de zro.
Voil ce qu'il se passe quand tu crer un avion  l'arrache en installant un nouveau moteur dans une vieille silhouette pour rpondre  un concurrent (Airbus - A320 Neo).

----------


## Edrixal

C'est pas dit que sa leur aura coter moins chre. Les problmes t connus. Les responsables ont dmissionner et ont eux leur parachute dore et n'irons jamais en prison et donc n'aurons jamais  assumer leur crime. 
Quant  la boite elle  du prvoir une caisse noir pour pallier aux indemnisation. Et dans le pire des cas ce sera l'tat US qui prendra en charge tout a.

Si  la place ils avaient conus un nouvel avion le 737max ne ce serait jamais vendu, Boeing aurais perdu beaucoup de part de marcher et leur branche dans l'aviation civil en aurais gravement ptis par manque de solution a proposer.

L, faut bien comprendre qu'ils avaient des commandes mme lorsque leur avions t encore clouer au sol. Et ils continue  en vendre. J'suis vraiment pas certain que pour la boite le bnfice/perte soit dans le ngatif. Et mme si c'est le cas pour la boite, les US ne les laisserons pas tomber. Et encore une fois les responsables eux, sont de toute faon partie avec plein d'argent et continuerons  vivre sans inquitude en tant plein aux as.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si  la place ils avaient conus un nouvel avion le 737max ne ce serait jamais vendu


videmment puisque le 737 Max n'aurait jamais exist !
Si Boeing avait conu un avion from scratch, il n'y aurait pas eu de "737" dans son nom.
Si Boeing avait cr une nouvelle silhouette optimise pour fonctionner correctement avec le nouveau moteur, il y aurait eu beaucoup moins de problmes.




> J'suis vraiment pas certain que pour la boite le bnfice/perte soit dans le ngatif.


Il y a quand mme 2, 3 voyageurs qui ne souhaitent plus jamais voler dans un avion Boeing et il y en a un peu plus qui ne souhaitent pas voler dans un 737 Max.
L'image de la socit s'est bien dgrade, mais aprs c'est vrai que la plupart des gens s'en foutent royalement de cette histoire.

Boeing devrait en tirer beaucoup de leons.

----------


## edrobal

> https://www.lemonde.fr/economie/arti...5539_3234.html
> 
> (pas la peine de commenter, le nom du lien me parait assez explicite comme a)


Suivant que vous soyez riche ou pauvre... La Fontaine. A suivre...

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> videmment puisque le 737 Max n'aurait jamais exist !
> Si Boeing avait conu un avion from scratch, il n'y aurait pas eu de "737" dans son nom.


Et pourquoi pas ? Tu dessines un avion qui a les mmes caractristiques globales, le mme nombre de siges, le mme volume de soute, etc. mais  la place tu redessines tout pour que les racteurs que tu veux aillent sur ton avion. Personne n'aurait vu la diffrence, mais l'avion aurait t scuris. Bon, il se serait vendu plus cher, aussi.

----------


## pemmore

C'est un peu  ct du sujet, mais il faut reconnatre que en lectricit et lectronique, la qualit du matriel et des raccordements aux USA est toujours approximative et trs loigns de notre culture.
C'est en gnral construit  minima, les Allemands aussi font de mme confondant ferraille et cuivre , d'ou les anciens conflits entre airbus Allemagne et France.
Mais j'aurais jamais pens que dans des mtiers aussi lis  la scurit de masse, ils se seraient attachs  une informatique  minima sous-traite  bas prix.
La leon est tombe, mais ils n'ont pas l'lgance de destiner ces coucous mal ns au transport du fret et passer  autre chose.

----------


## edrobal

> C'est un peu  ct du sujet, mais il faut reconnatre que en lectricit et lectronique, la qualit du matriel et des raccordements aux USA est toujours approximative et trs loigns de notre culture.
> C'est en gnral construit  minima, les Allemands aussi font de mme confondant ferraille et cuivre , d'ou les anciens conflits entre airbus Allemagne et France.
> Mais j'aurais jamais pens que dans des mtiers aussi lis  la scurit de masse, ils se seraient attachs  une informatique  minima sous-traite  bas prix.
> La leon est tombe, mais ils n'ont pas l'lgance de destiner ces coucous mal ns au transport du fret et passer  autre chose.


Mme dans un transport de fret, il y a au moins un quipage et risquer la vie mme de ces personnes est dj criminel.

----------


## Edrixal

> videmment puisque le 737 Max n'aurait jamais exist !
> Si Boeing avait conu un avion from scratch, il n'y aurait pas eu de "737" dans son nom.
> Si Boeing avait cr une nouvelle silhouette optimise pour fonctionner correctement avec le nouveau moteur, il y aurait eu beaucoup moins de problmes.
> 
> 
> Il y a quand mme 2, 3 voyageurs qui ne souhaitent plus jamais voler dans un avion Boeing et il y en a un peu plus qui ne souhaitent pas voler dans un 737 Max.
> L'image de la socit s'est bien dgrade, mais aprs c'est vrai que la plupart des gens s'en foutent royalement de cette histoire.
> 
> Boeing devrait en tirer beaucoup de leons.


Bien sur qu'il se serait probablement pas appeler 737 MAX, il aurait eu un autre nom, il aurait t plus chre et non concurrentiel par rapport  Airbus. Et ce nouvel avions ne se serait pas vendu.

Oui, beaucoup disent ne plus vouloir voler dans un 737 MAX. Moi le premier. Dans la ralit combien vont vrifier ? Combien vont mettre en pril leur vacance pour viter de monter dans un 737 MAX ? Combien irons mme seulement se renseigner ?
On le sais, a restera une strict minorit qui n'aura aucun impacte. Pire encore, t'a rarement le choix de l'avions que tu veut prendre pour voyager, alors...  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> il aurait t plus chre et non concurrentiel par rapport  Airbus. Et ce nouvel avions ne se serait pas vendu.


a je ne sais pas, mais en tout cas j'ai envie de croire que si les responsables de Boeing pouvaient revenir dans le pass, ils lanceraient un nouveau projet au lieu d'essayer de faire rentrer un moteur moderne dans un vieil avion, en bricolant le logiciel et en ne formant pas les pilotes.

Il y aurait moyen de faire  l'avion le plus moderne et le plus sr du monde  et  l'avion prfr des pilotes , les ingnieurs auraient pu rvolutionner le systme lectrique, les ordinateurs de bord, les capteurs, etc.
Au niveau de l'image de la marque a aurait t tip top.
L a craint, on voit que Boeing a fait n'importe quoi. L'ide de base tait mauvaise. Il ne faut pas dvelopper un avion  l'arrache, parce que les crashs ariens coutent chre.

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Boeing est accus de complot de fraude au 737 Max et accepte de payer plus de 2,5 milliards de dollars*
*dans le cadre d'un accord de poursuite diffre*

Hier, le ministre de la Justice des USA a annonc que Boeing a conclu un accord avec le ministre pour rsoudre une accusation criminelle lie  un complot visant  frauder le groupe d'valuation des aronefs de la Federal Aviation Administration (FAA AEG) dans le cadre de l'valuation par la FAA AEG de l'avion 737 MAX de Boeing. En raison de "dclarations trompeuses et omissions communiques par les employs de Boeing" au groupe d'valuation des aronefs de la Federal Aviation Authority, Boeing a accept de payer plus de 2,5 milliards de dollars dans le cadre d'un accord de poursuite diffre.  

La multinationale base aux tats-Unis qui conoit, fabrique et vend des avions commerciaux  des compagnies ariennes du monde entier, est accuse de complot en vue de frauder les tats-Unis. Les 2,5 milliards de dollars sont composs d'une amende pnale de 243,6 millions de dollars, de paiements d'indemnisation aux clients de la compagnie arienne Boeing 737 MAX de 1,77 milliard de dollars, et de la cration d'un fonds de 500 millions de dollars pour les victimes d'accidents afin d'indemniser les hritiers, les parents et les ayants droit des 346 passagers dcds dans les accidents du Boeing 737 MAX du vol 610 de Lion Air et du vol 302 d'Ethiopian Airlines.

 Les crashs tragiques du vol 610 de Lion Air et du vol 302 d'Ethiopian Airlines ont mis en vidence la conduite frauduleuse et trompeuse des employs de l'un des principaux constructeurs d'avions commerciaux du monde , a dclar le procureur gnral adjoint par intrim, David P. Burns, de la division criminelle du ministre de la Justice.  Les employs de Boeing ont choisi la voie du profit plutt que celle de la franchise en dissimulant des informations importantes  la FAA concernant l'exploitation de son avion 737 Max et en s'engageant dans un effort pour dissimuler leur tromperie. Cette rsolution tient Boeing pour responsable de la conduite criminelle de ses employs, aborde l'impact financier pour les compagnies ariennes clientes de Boeing et, esprons-le, prvoit une certaine mesure de compensation pour les familles et les bnficiaires des victimes du crash , ajouta-t-il.


Laccord sur les poursuites diffres met fin  lenqute denviron deux ans du DoJ et abandonne toutes les accusations aprs trois ans sil ny a pas de violations supplmentaires. Les procureurs ont dclar que Boeing avait  sciemment et volontairement  conspir pour frauder les tats-Unis en sapant la capacit de la Federal Aviation Administration  valuer la scurit de lavion. Boeing a admis que deux de ses pilotes techniques de vol 737 Max avaient  tromp  la FAA sur les capacits dun systme de contrle de vol sur les avions, un logiciel qui a ensuite t impliqu dans les deux accidents, a dclar le ministre de la Justice.

 Les dclarations trompeuses, les demi-vrits et les omissions communiques par les employs de Boeing  la FAA ont entrav la capacit du gouvernement  assurer la scurit du public voyageur. Cette affaire envoie un message clair : le ministre de la Justice va tenir des fabricants comme Boeing pour responsables d'avoir fraud les rgulateurs - en particulier dans les industries o les enjeux sont aussi importants , a dclar le procureur amricain Erin Nealy Cox pour le district nord du Texas. 

 L'accord de poursuites diffres d'aujourd'hui tient Boeing et ses employs responsables de leur manque de franchise avec la FAA concernant le MCAS. Les pnalits et compensations substantielles que Boeing paiera, dmontrent les consquences d'un manque de transparence totale avec les rgulateurs gouvernementaux. Le public devrait tre convaincu que les rgulateurs gouvernementaux font effectivement leur travail, et que ceux qu'ils rglementent sont honntes et transparents , a dclar l'agent spcial responsable Emmerson Buie Jr. du bureau du FBI  Chicago. 

 Nous continuons  pleurer aux cts des familles, des proches et des amis des 346 personnes qui ont pri sur le vol 610 de Lion Air et le vol 302 d'Ethiopian Airlines. L'accord de report des poursuites conclu aujourd'hui avec la compagnie Boeing est le rsultat du travail acharn du Bureau de l'inspecteur gnral avec nos partenaires chargs de l'application de la loi et des poursuites. Cet accord historique de report des poursuites servira  jamais de rappel brutal de l'importance primordiale de la scurit dans l'industrie de l'aviation commerciale, et du fait que l'intgrit et la transparence ne doivent jamais tre sacrifies au nom de l'efficacit ou du profit , a dclar l'agent spcial responsable Andrea M. Kropf, du Bureau de l'inspecteur gnral du ministre des Transports (DOT-OIG) de la rgion du Midwest.

 Il sagit dun rglement substantiel dune question trs srieuse, et je suis fermement convaincu que la conclusion de cette rsolution est la bonne chose  faire pour nous  une mesure qui reconnat de manire approprie  quel point nous navons pas rpondu  nos valeurs et  nos attentes , a dclar Dave Calhoun, le PDG du constructeur, dans une note aux employs de Boeing.

*Que s'est-il pass au juste  propos du 737 Max ?*

Pour rappel, le 737 Max de Boeing tait cens tre un avion qui aiderait la compagnie  suivre le rythme d'une nouvelle offre plus conome en carburant de son concurrent Airbus. Mais la compagnie a prcipit la conception et, par consquent, l'avion tait susceptible de dcrocher dangereusement dans certaines situations de dcollage. Boeing a cr un logiciel pour pallier ce dfaut de conception en poussant automatiquement le nez de l'avion vers le bas. Mais la socit n'a jamais parl du logiciel  la FAA, aux compagnies ariennes ou aux pilotes afin de gagner du temps et de l'argent.

Pire encore, ce logiciel fonctionnait  partir des donnes d'un capteur isol situ  l'extrieur de l'avion, ce qui signifie qu'il n'y avait aucun moyen de savoir s'il agissait avec de mauvaises informations ou si le capteur tait endommag. C'est cette srie de dfauts de conception et le manque de franchise de Boeing qui ont conduit aux deux crashs mortels de 737 Max, comme cela a t dcouvert dans les enqutes et les rapports ultrieurs du Congrs. En ne les divulguant pas aux rgulateurs ou aux compagnies ariennes, Boeing a laiss aux pilotes du vol 610 de Lion Air et du vol 302 d'Ethiopian Airlines des logiciels de combat dont ils ignoraient mme l'existence.

Certains employs de Boeing taient bien conscients que ce qu'ils faisaient tait mal, comme l'ont montr les messages de chat internes et les e-mails publis par le Congrs au dbut de l'anne 2020. Le 737 Max a depuis t autoris  reprendre l'air aprs que Boeing ait travaill pour rsoudre ces problmes, et les compagnies ariennes du monde entier rintroduisent lentement l'avion dans leurs flottes. Mais dans un rapport du Snat publi le mois dernier, il a t dcouvert que Boeing et la FAA ont travaill  manipuler certains des tests effectus pendant le processus de recertification. L'approche laxiste de la FAA en matire de rglementation a galement t accuse d'avoir contribu aux problmes qui ont conduit aux deux accidents mortels du 737 Max.

Source : DoJ

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Aprs 20 mois d'interdiction de vol, le Boeing 737 Max effectue son premier vol commercial sur le territoire amricain, plusieurs amliorations ont t apportes  l'aronef

 ::fleche::  Le chef de la division commerciale de Boeing prsente ses excuses  l'endroit de sa clientle pour les dcs survenus lors des crashs des 737 MAX

 ::fleche::  Boeing 737 MAX, pourquoi une mise  jour logicielle ne peut pas compenser son dfaut de conception, Gregory Travis suggre une rvision du design

 ::fleche::  Le Boeing 737 Max command par la compagnie Ryanair a chang de nom au profit du 737-8200 alors que les versions prcdentes portaient le nom 737 Max

----------


## Edrixal

> a je ne sais pas, mais en tout cas j'ai envie de croire que si les responsables de Boeing pouvaient revenir dans le pass, ils lanceraient un nouveau projet au lieu d'essayer de faire rentrer un moteur moderne dans un vieil avion, en bricolant le logiciel et en ne formant pas les pilotes.
> 
> Il y aurait moyen de faire  l'avion le plus moderne et le plus sr du monde  et  l'avion prfr des pilotes , les ingnieurs auraient pu rvolutionner le systme lectrique, les ordinateurs de bord, les capteurs, etc.
> Au niveau de l'image de la marque a aurait t tip top.
> L a craint, on voit que Boeing a fait n'importe quoi. L'ide de base tait mauvaise. Il ne faut pas dvelopper un avion  l'arrache, parce que les crashs ariens coutent chre.


J'vois pas comment tu peut faire quelques chose de nouveau avec une nouvelle chane de production, du temps en recherche et dev moins chre  ::roll::  A moins de vendre  perte.

Et vue qu'ils savaient qu'ils faisaient n'importe quoi je doute qu'un retour dans le passer changerais quoi que ce soit niveau dcision. Peut tre que les ingnieurs qui ont bosser dessus dmissionnerais plutt que de collaborer, mais ils serait trs vite remplacer par d'autre avec moins de scrupule.
C'est pas pour rien qu'on trouve 4 fois plus de psychopathe chez les hauts cadres que dans le reste de la population et que 20% d'entre eux prsente plusieurs signe de psychopathie. (Immoralit, absence de remord, gocentrisme, ect...)

----------


## pierre-y

C'est quand mme hallucinant de lire des choses comme a et l'avion se remet a voler comme si de rien n'tait...

----------


## inge3000

Le ministre de la Justice des USA est-il complotiste ?

----------


## edrobal

> Le ministre de la Justice des USA est-il complotiste ?


Non, seulement soumis aux valeurs capitalistes dont la vie humaine ne fait pas partie.

----------


## Ryu2000

> J'vois pas comment tu peut faire quelques chose de nouveau avec une nouvelle chane de production, du temps en recherche et dev moins chre


Pourquoi vouloir absolument faire moins cher ?
Boeing aurait pu sortir sa rponse  l'Airbus - A320 Neo, 5 ans plus tard et 2 fois plus cher. a n'aurait peut-tre pas t un succs commercial mais au moins il n'y aurait probablement pas eu de morts.
Au final vu tout ce que l'histoire du 737 Max va couter  Boeing, a ne valait pas le coup de bricoler un avion  l'arrache 
2 ans de bad buzz c'est pas top. Boeing finira par s'en remettre, mais quand mme.




> Le ministre de la Justice des USA est-il complotiste ?


Non, il y a les complots de complotistes  :-1:  et il y a les complots officiels  :+1: , l c'est bon c'est officiel.  ::mouarf:: 




> seulement soumis aux valeurs capitalistes dont la vie humaine ne fait pas partie.


Je ne comprend pas.
Pour s'arranger avec la justice US, Boeing a du payer cher, non ? Quelque part on pourrait considrer a comme une sanction lourde. (d'un autre ct une amende de 243,6 millions c'est pas si gros que a)




> Hier, le ministre de la Justice des USA a annonc que Boeing a conclu un accord avec le ministre pour rsoudre une accusation criminelle lie  un complot visant  frauder le groupe d'valuation des aronefs de la Federal Aviation Administration (FAA AEG) dans le cadre de l'valuation par la FAA AEG de l'avion 737 MAX de Boeing. En raison de "dclarations trompeuses et omissions communiques par les employs de Boeing" au groupe d'valuation des aronefs de la Federal Aviation Authority, Boeing a accept de payer plus de 2,5 milliards de dollars dans le cadre d'un accord de poursuite diffre.  
> 
> La multinationale base aux tats-Unis qui conoit, fabrique et vend des avions commerciaux  des compagnies ariennes du monde entier, est accuse de complot en vue de frauder les tats-Unis. *Les 2,5 milliards de dollars sont composs d'une amende pnale de 243,6 millions de dollars, de paiements d'indemnisation aux clients de la compagnie arienne Boeing 737 MAX de 1,77 milliard de dollars, et de la cration d'un fonds de 500 millions de dollars pour les victimes d'accidents* afin d'indemniser les hritiers, les parents et les ayants droit des 346 passagers dcds dans les accidents du Boeing 737 MAX du vol 610 de Lion Air et du vol 302 d'Ethiopian Airlines.

----------


## ijk-ref

C'est seulement la socit qui paie ? Les dirigeants et leur argents "perso" ont-ils eu  craindre de quelque chose ?

----------


## pierre-y

Un boeing 737 vient de disparaitre des radars en Indonsie. Il semble bien que ce soit un max pour ce que j'en comprends.




> C'est seulement la socit qui paie ? Les dirigeants et leur argents "perso" ont-ils eu  craindre de quelque chose ?


Bonne question, je n'ai pas l'impression qu'il y est eu des peine de prison pour qui que se soit, mais je me trompe peut tre.

En tout cas cette avion a eu a peine l'autorisation de vol qu'il refait dja parl de lui. Il n'y a pas de commission contre la corruption visiblement en europe pour qu'il est autoris a  revoler.

----------


## edrobal

> Un Boeing 737 vient de disparaitre des radars en Indonsie. Il semble bien que ce soit un max pour ce que j'en comprends.


Non c'est un 737-500 mais il n'y a pas que le max qui a des problmes, c'est seulement moins mdiatis.

----------


## pierre-y

> Non c'est un 737-500 mais il n'y a pas que le max qui a des problmes, c'est seulement moins mdiatis.


A d'accord merci de l'info.

----------


## pemmore

heureusement pas totalement plein, mais dcrochage similaire, mise  jour intempestive?, ou attentat, l'avenir nous le dira.
Si on me propose un Boeing a sera un 747 ou rien, tant qu' faire d'tre en danger, autant le faire confortablement.

----------


## labiloute

Dans un premier temps cela va tre de la faute des pilotes...

Le 737 500 a t'il les mmes problmes de conception que le max ?

Quels sont les diffrences de conception ? 

MCAS idem ?

Merci pour vos rponses.

----------


## edrobal

> Dans un premier temps cela va tre de la faute des pilotes...
> 
> Le 737 500 a t'il les mmes problmes de conception que le max ?
> 
> Quels sont les diffrences de conception ? 
> 
> MCAS idem ?
> 
> Merci pour vos rponses.


Boeing semble avoir des problmes avec la redondance (trop cher ?). Par exemple :
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vol_Turkish_Airlines_1951
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Accide..._du_Boeing_737

----------


## Jeff_67

Le gouvernement amricain aura vite fait de signer un juteux contrat militaire avec Boeing pour rquilibrer les comptes.

----------


## pemmore

Donc a resterait similaire aux dfauts des sondes pitot des airbus, le manque de fiabilit  notre poque de l'lectronique est rcurrent quelqu'en soit l'usage, et on ne doit jamais y faire confiance, je suppose que les dveloppeurs sont amens  compiler plusieurs ressources avant d'autoriser ou de donner une action, en industrie c'est assez banal quand il y a un excellent service de maintenance, dans l'automobile ou le risque reste limit en gnral  une personne, vu le cot lev de recherche  d'un bug, on laisse tomber, on peut se trouver perdu au milieu d'une 4 voies en rade parce que le calculateur a dcid qu'un capteur secondaire (bote automatique, capteur abs) oblige  un arrt immdiat du vhicule (vcu).
Sur Airbus ils savent bien maintenant que ces sondes pitot sont bidon, heureusement pour nous.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Dans un premier temps cela va tre de la faute des pilotes...


Les boites noires ont t retrouves, donc j'imagine que l'enqute devrait avancer assez vite.
Mais c'est vrai que a arrange les constructeurs quand ils peuvent mettre la faute sur les pilotes. (en plus ils sont morts, donc c'est pratique)

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Boeing 737 Max autoris  trop tt   voler  nouveau,*
*Un logiciel de contrle de vol MCAS est  lorigine de deux accidents mortels ayant conduit  linterdiction de lavion*

Alors que l'Europe s'apprte  lever cette semaine une interdiction de vol de 22 mois due  une dfaillance logicielle sur le Boeing 737 MAX, aprs avoir examin les propositions des experts du secteur et des dnonciateurs, un ancien cadre suprieur de l'usine 737 de Boeing  Seattle a fait part de nouvelles inquitudes concernant la scurit du 737 Max de la compagnie. Ce qui met en colre les proches encore endeuills de certaines des 346 victimes d'accidents, qui estiment que cette dcision est bien trop  prmature .

Le feu vert de l'Agence europenne de la scurit arienne (AESA) est une tape cl dans la rsolution d'une crise de scurit qui dure depuis prs de deux ans, aprs les crashs en Indonsie et en thiopie des avions  raction les plus vendus lis  un logiciel de pilotage dfectueux. Les tats-Unis ont lev leur propre interdiction en novembre, suivis par le Brsil et le Canada. La Chine, qui a t la premire  interdire l'avion aprs le deuxime crash en mars 2019 et qui reprsente un quart des ventes de MAX, n'a pas encore dit quand elle agira.


Mais dans un nouveau rapport, Ed Pierson affirme qu'une enqute plus approfondie sur les questions lectriques et les problmes de qualit de la production de l'usine 737 est absolument ncessaire. Les rgulateurs amricains et europens insistent sur le fait que leurs examens ont t approfondis et que l'avion 737 Max est dsormais sr. Mais Pierson affirme que les rgulateurs et les enquteurs ont largement ignor des facteurs qui, selon lui, pourraient avoir jou un rle direct dans les accidents. Il les relie explicitement aux conditions qui rgnaient  l'poque dans l'usine de la compagnie  Renton, prs de Seattle. Boeing affirme que cela n'est pas fond.

Pour rappel, le vol JT610 de Lion Air s'est cras en mer au large de l'Indonsie en octobre 2018. Cinq mois plus tard, le vol ET302 d'Ethiopian Airlines s'est cras quelques minutes aprs son dcollage de la capitale thiopienne Addis-Abeba. Les enquteurs pensent que les deux accidents ont t dclenchs par la dfaillance d'un seul capteur. Celui-ci a envoy des donnes inexactes  un logiciel de contrle de vol, appel MCAS.

Ce systme automatis a ensuite forc  plusieurs reprises le nez de l'avion vers le bas, alors que les pilotes essayaient de gagner de l'altitude. En fin de compte, chaque avion a t pouss dans un piqu irrcuprable. Aprs que les rgulateurs dans plusieurs pays aient clou le 737 Max au sol, les efforts de Boeing pour rendre lavion sr se sont concentrs sur la reconception du logiciel MCAS, et sur la garantie qu'il ne peut plus tre dclench par une seule dfaillance du capteur.

Pour Ed Pierson, cela ne va pas assez loin. Vtran de la marine amricaine, qui a jou un rle de premier plan sur la chane de production du 737 de 2015  2018, il a t un tmoin vedette lors des audiences du Congrs sur les catastrophes impliquant lavion Max. Pierson a dclar aux lgislateurs qu'il tait devenu si proccup par les conditions de travail  l'usine qu'il avait dit  ses patrons qu'il hsitait  emmener sa propre famille dans un avion Boeing.

*Des dfauts dans les systmes de cblage du Max 737 auraient pu contribuer au dploiement erron du MCAS*

Le rapport de Pierson s'appuie sur des lments tirs des enqutes officielles. Il affirme que les deux avions crass ont souffert, selon lui, de dfauts de production, presque ds leur entre en service. Il s'agit notamment de problmes intermittents du systme de commande de vol et d'anomalies lectriques qui se sont produits dans les jours et les semaines prcdant les accidents. Il affirme qu'il s'agissait peut-tre de symptmes de dfauts dans les systmes de cblage trs complexes des avions, ce qui aurait pu contribuer au dploiement erron des MCAS.

Il souligne galement que les dfaillances des capteurs ont contribu aux deux accidents et demande pourquoi de telles dfaillances se produisaient sur des machines flambant neuves. Dans le cas de l'avion Lion Air, un capteur dfectueux a t remplac par une autre pice qui n'tait pas correctement calibre. Tous les signes, a dit Pierson,  renvoient  l'endroit o ces avions ont t produits, l'usine 737 .

Cependant, il insiste sur le fait que la possibilit que des dfauts de production jouent un rle dans les accidents n'a pas t prise en compte par les rgulateurs. Il affirme que cela pourrait conduire  d'autres tragdies, impliquant le Max ou mme une version antrieure du 737. Les proccupations de Pierson sont soutenues par le militant de la scurit arienne, le capitaine Chesley Sullenberger, ancien pilote de ligne amricain, expert en scurit arienne et enquteur sur des accidents. Il estime lui aussi que les modifications apportes au Max ne vont pas assez loin.


Il estime qu'il faut modifier les systmes d'alerte  bord de l'avion, qui ont t repris d'une version prcdente du 737 et qui  ne sont pas conformes aux normes modernes .  Le rapport d'Ed Pierson est trs inquitant,  propos des problmes de fabrication dans les usines Boeing qui vont bien au-del du Max, et qui affectent galement... la version prcdente du 737 , a-t-il dclar.

 Il y a de nombreuses questions d'une importance capitale qui restent sans rponse. Boeing et la Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) doivent enfin devenir plus transparents, et commencer  fournir des informations et des donnes, afin que des experts indpendants puissent dterminer la valeur du travail qui a t fait .

Un ancien inspecteur principal de l'Air Accident Investigations Branch (AAIB) du Royaume-Uni, qui travaille dsormais comme spcialiste de la scurit, prvient galement que les conclusions de Pierson doivent tre considres dans un contexte plus large. Le rapport, dit-il, fait quelques  observations valables  sur les pressions exerces sur la chane de production et le contrle qualit de Boeing, et sur les proccupations concernant des composants spcifiques.

Toutefois, il ajoute que  prendre les informations limites contenues dans un rapport d'accident... et en faire de nouvelles interprtations, ce n'est pas la mme chose que de mener une nouvelle enqute . Les questions mises en vidence, ajoute-t-il,  peuvent avoir dj fait l'objet d'une enqute et avoir t rejetes, pour de bonnes raisons .

*Un retour prmatur et inappropri du 737 Max*

La FAA, quant  elle, insiste sur le fait qu'elle n'a approuv la remise en service du Max qu' l'issue d'un  processus d'examen de la scurit complet et mthodique . Il ajoute :  Aucune des nombreuses enqutes menes sur les deux accidents n'a permis d'tablir qu'un dfaut de production avait jou un rle , et souligne que  chaque avion quittant l'usine est inspect par une quipe d'inspecteurs de la FAA avant d'tre autoris  tre livr .

Boeing lui-mme na pas fait de commentaires au motif que cette question relve des autorits charges de l'enqute. Il a cependant qualifi de  totalement infondes  les suggestions de lien entre les conditions de travail  Renton et les deux accidents, soulignant qu'aucune des autorits charges de l'enqute sur les accidents n'a trouv un tel lien.

Aprs avoir donn son approbation provisoire en novembre, l'EASA a pass au crible les contributions de 38 commentateurs et  a reu directement un certain nombre de rapports de dnonciateurs que nous avons analyss en profondeur et pris en compte , a dclar lundi le directeur excutif Patrick Ky. Cela, a-t-il dit, n'a pas rvl de nouveaux problmes techniques. Il a dclar qu'il tait  certain  que l'avion tait sr, selon Reuters.

Toutefois, un groupe de victimes bas en France, Solidarit et Justice, a qualifi cette dmarche de  prmature, inapproprie et mme dangereuse . Les proches des personnes dcdes  bord de l'ET302 continuent de demander  l'agence de ne pas autoriser le 737 Max  voler en Europe,  tant que les inquitudes persistantes concernant la scurit de l'avion n'auront pas t pleinement et ouvertement dissipes .

Pour ne pas faciliter a tche au rgulateur europen, un Boeing Co 737-8 Max d'Air Canada en route entre l'Arizona et Montral avec trois membres d'quipage  bord a souffert d'un problme de moteur qui a forc l'quipage  drouter l'avion vers Tucson, en Arizona, a dclar la compagnie arienne canadienne dans un communiqu envoy par courriel aux mdias le vendredi 25 dcembre.

Selon une rcente enqute, les voyageurs s'inquitent de la scurit du Boeing 737 Max et beaucoup hsiteront  voler  bord de cet appareil - mme si les autorits de rgulation le jugent sr. Cela pourrait constituer un srieux dfi pour les compagnies ariennes dsireuses de rassurer le public alors que les avions reprennent du service aprs deux accidents mortels.

En effet, seulement un cinquime des personnes interroges ont dclar qu'elles utiliseraient le 737 Max immdiatement aprs sa rintroduction dans les flottes ariennes, selon l'enqute de la Bank of America Merrill Lynch. Prs des deux tiers des personnes interroges ont dclar qu'elles attendraient au moins six mois avant de prendre l'avion ou qu'elles ne le prendraient jamais, tandis que la plupart des personnes interroges ont dclar qu'elles changeraient d'avion si elles en avaient la possibilit. Dautres personnes et groupes de personnes ont affirm avant lapprobation amricaine que les correctifs proposs par la FAA ntaient pas suffisants pour le 737 Max.  

Source : Ed Pierson

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous du rapport dEd Pierson  ?
 ::fleche::  L'EASA va-t-elle accorder son approbation dfinitive malgr le nouveau rapport et les protestations des familles des victimes ? 
 ::fleche::  Monteriez-vous dans un Boeing 737 Max aprs lapprobation de l'EASA cette semaine ?

*Voir aussi :* 

 ::fleche::  Le Boeing 737 Max est de retour en service et effectue son premier vol commercial, de Sao Paulo  Porto Alegre avec 8 passagers  bord
 ::fleche::  Boeing est accus de complot de fraude au 737 Max et accepte de payer plus de 2,5 milliards de dollars, dans le cadre d'un accord de poursuite diffre
 ::fleche::  Les correctifs proposs par la FAA ne sont pas suffisants pour le 737 Max, clou au sol  cause des problmes logiciels, d'aprs un dnonciateur de Boeing
 ::fleche::  Boeing a cach les dfauts de conception des jets 737 Max aux pilotes et aux rgulateurs, notamment la dissimulation de l'existence mme du logiciel MCAS, d'aprs un rapport du Congrs

----------


## Christ D

Tous les journalistes mettent tout sur le dos du systme MCAS.
Evidement oui, c'est lui qui a dcid lors des accidents de faire baissez le nez d' l'avion si brutalement que cela a aboutit  2 crashs.
Mais le vrai problme n'est pas l.
Le vrai problme est que Boeing a eu besoin d'installer un tel systme de contrle d'incidence.
La raison est simple : le 737 , best-seller de Boeing date des annes 1970.
De base, sa cellule est "basse sur patte" parce qu' l'origine, les moteurs monts taient des simples flux de faible puissance et fort consommateurs de ptrole dont l'encombrement est faible.
Boeing n'a cess de modernis le 737 pour bnficier de la bonne image auprs des clients (comme vW le fait avec la Golf) et conomiser l'argent ncessaire au dveloppement d'un nouvel appareil.
Petit  petit, la puissance a doubl, des doubles flux ont t mont, ils avaient install des nacelles spciales dont la base est presque plate pour viter que les nacelles moteurs ne trainent par terre (a passait tout juste). Jusque l tout allait bien.
Puis ils ont voulu monter les tout derniers moteurs, les plus conomes en carburant et aussi les plus puissant (comme Airbus l'a fait sur le 330 et le 350... mais pas sur le 320). 
Mais la soufflante de ces moteurs est si immense, qu'il tait impossible de les monter l o se trouve normalement les moteurs du 737.
Donc ils ont avanc (et pas qu'un peu) le pylne pour rehausser la fixation des moteurs, ce qui cote bien moins cher que de modifier le train donc son logement dans le fuselage donc le fuselage et ainsi de suite jusqu' la production d'un nouvel avion.
Ils ont donc compltement dplacer le centre de pousse , multipli par 2 la puissance ce qui peut gnrer un couple cabreur ingrable.
On obtient un avion mal n, qui ne peut pas vol sans tre contrl par de l'informatique. Et de l vient l'installation du systme MCAS disposant de la puissance ncessaire pour contrer ce couple cabreur. Couple qu'un humain ne pourrait pas contrer tout comme il ne peut pas contrer le systme MCAS lorsque celui-ci prend une dcision errone.
Si un avion est mal conus, l'informatique n'y pourra rien.
Le 737 MAX aurait pu tre un magnifique nouveau best-seller 7X7 si boeing avait voulut y mettre le prix

1re version du 737 avec ces simples flux :
https://static01.nyt.com/images/2019...y=90&auto=webp

version modernise avec des SNECMA CFM 56 double flux avec nacelles spciales :
https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/7WQAA...54l/s-l500.jpg

737-MAX
https://www.lesuricate.org/wp-conten...06/ryanair.jpg

Airbus fait des avions disposant d'automatismes de scurit depuis 40 ans mais pas des avions ne pouvant pas voler sans eux. Boeing si

----------


## manu007

Ce que me gne c'est que tout le doute est bas sur les rapports de Ed Pierson... D  la guerre commerciale qui se livre dans le march des long et moyens lineers, je crois qu'un autre avis serait le bienvenu.

----------


## edrobal

> Ce que me gne c'est que tout le doute est bas sur les rapports de Ed Pierson... D  la guerre commerciale qui se livre dans le march des long et moyens lineers, je crois qu'un autre avis serait le bienvenu.


Mais il y en a d'autres aux USA mais en anglais videmment. Une recherche sur Internet les montrera.

----------


## pemmore

ce scandale me fait penser au premires Mercds A  qui se retournaient comme des crpes et compenses en urgence par les premiers ESP pratiquement jamais utilis jusque la au lieu d'abandonner la fabrication.
Un temps plus tard ils ont dcouvert que les pneus basiques d'origine insuffisamment rigides latralement en taient la cause.
Comme quoi lectronique et informatique servent maintenant  cacher les tares sous le tapis.
En principe ESP et ABS peuvent se dbrayer pour affronter le verglas, encore faut'il savoir ou appuyer le bouton.

----------


## byrautor

Btement je trouve que les ailes sont places trop en arrire du fuselage.
Le centre de gravit n'est pas au bon endroit et on n'y peut rien !
 ::roll::

----------


## edrobal

> Btement je trouve que les ailes sont places trop en arrire du fuselage.
> Le centre de gravit n'est pas au bon endroit et on n'y peut rien !


C'est vrai, quand on n'y connat rien, on n'y peut rien sauf se taire. Cela a t dit mainte fois, ce n'est pas une question de centre de gravit mais de perturbation du flux d'air sur les ailes.

----------


## Ryu2000

> ce n'est pas une question de centre de gravit mais de perturbation du flux d'air sur les ailes.


Il y a des gens qui pensent que le dplacement du centre de gravit est un problme :
Boeing 737 Max - Similarit de ces accidents



> Pour l'avocat Ralph Nader, dfenseur des droits des consommateurs amricains ayant perdu leur nice dans le crash d'Ethiopian Airlines, *le problme du 737 MAX rside dans sa conception : Boeing aurait voulu, selon lui, placer rapidement de nouveaux moteurs  trop lourds pour le fuselage , ce qui aurait modifi son centre de gravit et le rendrait davantage susceptible de dcrocher. Pour cette raison, il a t accompagn d'un systme anti-dcrochage destin  rduire ce dsquilibre. L'avion aurait t  instable ds sa conception .*
> 
> Pour le dveloppement de cette 4e gnration du Boeing 737, un avion qui date de 50 ans, entirement analogique avec des commandes de vol mcano-hydrauliques, Boeing a dcid d'installer de nouveaux moteurs LEAP, qui ont un diamtre plus grand (pour augmenter le taux de dilution, facteur cl pour diminuer la consommation). *En raison de la configuration de l'avion dont les ailes sont trs prs du sol, il a t dcid d'avancer les moteurs, ce qui a entran une modification arodynamique de l'avion touchant la stabilit en tangage. En effet, les nacelles moteurs tant places en avant du centre de gravit, elles sont dstabilisantes en tangage.* Il a t galement ncessaire de rehausser le train datterrissage avant[rf. souhaite] pour augmenter l'angle d'assiette au sol, afin que les nouveaux moteurs ne touchent pas le sol. Les vols de test se sont cependant rvls trs inquitants et ont d tre interrompus. En particulier, en vol  grande incidence (en monte aprs le dcollage), l'avion avait tendance  trop cabrer ds que les volets taient rentrs, en raison de ce problme arodynamique. Dans un contexte de retard dans le dveloppement de l'avion, il a t dcid d'opter pour un correctif logiciel pour pallier ce problme, le MCAS.

----------


## pierre.E

il devrait le mettre dans fs2020 au moins ca pimenterai le simulateur ::mouarf::

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Un ingnieur scurit de la FAA accable publiquement la supervision du Boeing 737 MAX par l'agence,*
*L'avion serait plus sr si le systme MCAS tait simplement retir*

Boeing 737 MAX, clou au sol pendant plus de 20 mois aprs deux accidents mortels, est  nouveau autoris  voler. Alors que les problmes du logiciel de contrle de vol MCAS  l'origine des crashs ayant conduit  l'interdiction de l'avion sont censs tre rsolus, un ingnieur scurit de la Federal Aviation Administration (FAA), se prononce publiquement pour donner aux familles des victimes un compte-rendu  de ce qu'est la vrit . Joe Jacobsen pense que des mises  jour supplmentaires du systme sont ncessaires au-del de la correction de Boeing pour le MAX, qui a t bnie par la FAA et d'autres rgulateurs.

Jacobsen, 59 ans, est un spcialiste de la scurit  la FAA, qui avait auparavant pass plus de dix ans chez Boeing. Dans une lettre dtaille envoye le mois dernier  une famille qui a perdu sa fille dans le second crash du MAX en thiopie il y a deux ans cette semaine, et dans des interviews, Jacobsen a donn ce qui semble tre le premier tmoignage personnel d'un insider sur la rponse de l'agence fdrale de scurit aux crashs du MAX.


Jacobsen et d'autres ingnieurs de la FAA auraient signal les graves dfauts de conception du logiciel de contrle de vol critique du MAX, sils avaient t parmi les spcialistes de lagence qui ont examin le MCAS lors de sa certification initiale, qui tait en grande partie contrle par Boeing. Mais il n'a eu l'occasion de le faire qu'aprs le premier crash en Indonsie, fin 2018.

Jacobsen, qui travaille toujours  la FAA, a fait ce tmoignage seulement cette anne suite  un approfondissement de sa foi chrtienne, dit-il. Hant par les deux crashs mortels de Boeing 737 MAX et le rle de son agence dans l'approbation de l'avion, il dit regretter de ne pas s'tre montr plus affirm en interne avant le second crash, et toucher par la colre et la frustration des familles des personnes dcdes. 

Dans les mois qui ont suivi le second crash, Jacobsen a fait part de ses proccupations  ses responsables de la FAA et au bureau de l'inspecteur gnral du ministre des Transports. Il les a galement communiques aux commissions de la Chambre et du Snat qui ont ensuite publi des rapports d'enqute cinglants et rdig la loi de rforme de la FAA adopte en dcembre.

Alors quil prendre sa retraite de la FAA  la fin de ce mois, il a racont son exprience sur MAX dans une lettre le 8 fvrier aux parents dune Amricaine de 24 ans qui est morte sur le vol ET302 d'Ethiopian Airlines.  J'ai ressenti une forte conviction que je devrais aider  gurir les familles des victimes des crashs du 737 Max , a-t-il crit.

Jacobsen, l'ingnieur le plus expriment du bureau de la FAA  Seattle en matire de maniement et de performances des avions, aurait t profondment impliqu dans l'valuation du MCAS si Boeing l'avait correctement prsent auprs de lagence comme un nouveau systme critique. Cette valuation aurait stimul la rdaction d'un "document de rflexion" pour valuer et expliquer les dtails aux autorits de rglementation du monde entier. Au lieu de cela, Boeing a minimis le MCAS et a gard pour lui les dtails de son valuation.

Une semaine aprs l'accident du Lion Air le 29 octobre 2018, Jacobsen a reu un courriel d'un collgue lui demandant s'il existait un document de rflexion sur le MCAS.  C'est le premier jour o j'ai entendu parler du MCAS , a-t-il crit.  Nous n'avions pas de document de travail, et si nous en avions eu un, j'aurais t l'ingnieur responsable de fournir le contenu technique et de commenter un tel document . Lorsqu'il a jet un coup d'il au systme, Jacobsen s'est dit  choqu de dcouvrir que l'avion avait t conu et certifi pour n'utiliser qu'une seule entre AOA (angle d'attaque) pour une fonction critique de vol .

 Si nous soulignons que le MCAS est une nouvelle fonction, il pourrait y avoir un plus grand impact sur la certification et la formation , peut-on lire dans le compte-rendu d'une runion de Boeing de juin 2013 documente dans lenqute de la Chambre des reprsentants amricaine.

Jacobsen a crit quaucun  d'entre nous n'a t inform de la conception originale et la plupart des aspects ont t dlgus  un petit nombre d'ingnieurs de Boeing pour approbation . Si on lui en avait donn l'occasion lors de la certification initiale, il est certain que lui et  6  8 de nos ingnieurs les plus expriments du bureau de Seattle  auraient identifi cela comme un grave dfaut de conception.

Boeing et la FAA ont dit dans des dclarations spares qu'ils pensent que le MAX est maintenant corrig et sr, et que les rgulateurs du monde entier ont valid cette conclusion.

*Un problme avec lautomanette omis dans les instructions de FAA aprs le 1er crash*

Les instructions que Boeing et la FAA ont donnes aux pilotes immdiatement aprs le premier crash  instructions que les pilotes thiopiens ont essay de suivre sans succs  ont t fortement critiques. La lettre de Jacobsen ajoute quelque chose de nouveau sur l'inadquation de ces instructions : il n'est pas fait mention d'un problme avec lautomanette  le systme automatis qui contrle la pousse des moteurs  qui augmente excessivement la vitesse du jet et rend impossible de remonter manuellement le nez de lavion.

Selon le rapport d'enqute prliminaire publi il y a un an, le capteur d'angle d'attaque dfectueux du vol ET302, avant mme qu'il ne dclenche le MCAS pour pousser l'avion en piqu, a perturb les autres relevs d'altitude et de vitesse du capteur. Cela a tellement augment la vitesse de lavion, et par consquent les forces sur la queue du jet, que les pilotes ne pouvaient pas la bouger manuellement.

L'quipage du vol aurait en effet d rduire les moteurs manuellement, comme instruit par la FAA et Boeing aprs le premier crash. Mais apparemment, ils ont t dsorients par la cacophonie des alertes qui se sont dclenches. Ces alertes ne comprenaient pas d'avertissement de lautomanette pour indiquer qu'elle avait cess de rpondre  leur rglage de vitesse.

Boeing a dclar que pour ce genre d'urgence, il compte sur les pilotes pour excuter de mmoire une liste de contrle standard qui comprend une instruction de dsengagent de lautomanette. La FAA, dans un communiqu, a dclar que cette liste de contrle dit aux pilotes "de couper tous les systmes automatiques, y compris le pilote automatique et lautomanette". Les pilotes d'ET302, dans leur empressement, ont saut ltape "appuyer les interrupteurs de coupure pour empcher le MCAS de pousser le nez du jet en bas" et nont pas dsengag lautomanette".

Selon la lettre de Jacobsen, si la directive d'urgence de la FAA aprs le crash de Lion Air numre la procdure que les pilotes doivent suivre, elle omet l'instruction sur lautomanette et ne mentionne pas qu'il pourrait mal fonctionner.

 Je pense que ce n'tait qu'une erreur , a dclar Jacobsen.  Je pense que personne n'a reconnu que le dysfonctionnement de l'angle d'attaque pourrait galement perturber lautomanette .

Dans une interview, le capitaine John Cox, un pilote chevronn et fondateur de Safety Operating Systems, une socit de conseil en scurit arienne base  Washington, a qualifi ce comportement de lautomanette" de l'ET302 de  dfaillance difficile  dtecter .  chouer de cette faon et ne pas le dire  l'quipage, a me drange. Les humains ne sont pas dous pour dtecter les omissions , a dclar Cox.  C'est une omission importante .

*Le 737 MAX serait plus sr si le systme MCAS tait simplement retir*

Dans une dclaration, Boeing a dit qu'il  a mis en uvre des changements qui garantissent que des accidents comme ceux-ci ne se reproduiront plus jamais, et ces changements ont t valids par de nombreuses agences de rglementation . Mais dans sa lettre, Jacobsen recommande  Boeing d'amliorer la logique de lautomanette du 737 MAX afin de dconnecter ou de donner un avertissement aux pilotes lorsque l'ordinateur enregistre des donnes non valides.

Jacobsen soutient galement que l'avion serait plus sr si Boeing retirait tout simplement le nouveau logiciel MCAS) qui a mal tourn lors des deux crashs qui ont fait 346 morts. Puisque la FAA reconnat que le 737 MAX  est stable  la fois avec et sans MCAS en fonctionnement , Jacobsen pense qu'elle devrait accorder une exemption aux exigences de certification qui rendent le MCAS ncessaire. 

Il a dclar que cette opinion est partage par certains ingnieurs de premire ligne de la FAA et galement par les autorits de rglementation de la scurit arienne en Europe et au Canada. Lorsque la FAA a remis le MAX en service, elle a dcid, en rponse  une suggestion similaire de plusieurs commentateurs, qu'elle  n'a pas de base factuelle pour imposer la suppression du MCAS .

Jacobsen appelle galement au remplacement de certaines personnes aux  niveaux les plus levs de la direction de la FAA , qu'il blme pour avoir cr une culture trop proccupe pour rpondre aux exigences de l'industrie. Il dcrit la FAA comme une organisation dote d'une chane de commandement militariste, dans laquelle les employs de niveau infrieur peuvent donner leur avis lorsqu'on le leur demande, mais doivent sinon  s'asseoir et se taire .  J'aurais prfr ne pas le faire , a dclar Jacobsen dans sa lettre.

Source : Joe Jacobsen 

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des commentaires de Joe Jacobsen concernant la mauvaise supervision du Boeing 737 MAX par la FAA ?
 ::fleche::  L'avion serait plus sr si Boeing retirait tout simplement le nouveau logiciel MCAS, daprs  Jacobsen. Quel commentaire en faites-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que la lettre de Jacobsen aura un effet sur un 737 Max dj autoris  voler ?

*Voir aussi :* 

 ::fleche::  Aprs 20 mois d'interdiction de vol, le Boeing 737 Max effectue son premier vol commercial sur le territoire amricain, plusieurs amliorations ont t apportes  l'aronef
 ::fleche::  Les correctifs proposs par la FAA ne sont pas suffisants pour le 737 Max, clou au sol  cause des problmes logiciels, d'aprs un dnonciateur de Boeing
 ::fleche::  Boeing 737 Max autoris  trop tt   voler  nouveau, un logiciel de contrle de vol MCAS est  l'origine de deux accidents mortels ayant conduit  l'interdiction de l'avion
 ::fleche::  Le cauchemar du 737 MAX ne cesse de s'aggraver, un rapport accablant des enquteurs de la Chambre US montre la pire dfaillance de scurit dans l'avion clou au sol  cause des problmes logiciels

----------


## fabphil1

"Cela a tellement augment la vitesse de lavion, et par consquent les forces sur la queue du jet, que les pilotes ne pouvaient pas la bouger manuellement."
car les commandes se fpnt par cbles comme sur le 707

----------


## edrobal

> "Cela a tellement augment la vitesse de lavion, et par consquent les forces sur la queue du jet, que les pilotes ne pouvaient pas la bouger manuellement."
> car les commandes se fpnt par cbles comme sur le 707


Non. Les commandes sont hydrauliques bien sr. C'est le rglage du compensateur qui est manuelle. Mais, c'est une question d'arodynamique. Mme si le dbattement du plan fixe est faible sa surface tant beaucoup plus grande que celle de la commande de profondeur, elle devient prpondrante et ne peut tre contre par celle-ci ni manuvre manuellement.

----------


## Escapetiger

Merci  vous tou.te.s pour vos participations enrichissantes  tous points de vue pour le bien commun; 

Juste l'envie ci-aprs de vous faire partager ce reportage de France Inter avec l'invit Grard Berry [Informaticien franais, professeur au Collge de France, membre de l'Acadmie des sciences franaise (depuis 2002), de l'Acadmie des technologies (depuis 2005), et de l'Academia Europaea (depuis 1993)... ]

dans l'mission de Xavier de La Porte [Journaliste, producteur de radio et essayiste franais. Il travaille au service Ides de L'Obs et est chroniqueur sur France Inter...] :




> Mais ce qui me fascine particulirement dans ces deux accidents, ce sont les raisons, la mme raison : un programme informatique. Evidemment, quand on est affubl dune nvrose numrique comme cest mon cas, une telle raison soulve plein de questions sur notre cohabitation avec les programmes informatiques, sur linteraction entre lhumain et la machine, sur notre capacit  accepter les bugs ou erreurs de conception.





> Je suis persuad que si on fouille un peu, si on entre dans le dtail de ces deux histoires, on peut y voir la concentration tragique des problmes que nous posent nos ordinateurs au quotidien.


Source: Dans un avion, confie-t-on sa vie  des logiciels ? avec Grard Berry - France Inter _43:36 en audio_


La chane audio _Le code a chang : un podcast original France Inter :_
https://www.franceinter.fr/emissions/le-code-a-change

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais ce qui me fascine particulirement dans ces deux accidents, ce sont les raisons, la mme raison : un programme informatique.


En ralit ce n'est pas exactement a. Il y a effectivement un programme qui a pos problme mais si il a t cr c'est parce que la conception a t fait  l'arrache. Boeing a juste mis un plus gros moteur dans un ancien modle, le logiciel tait l pour faire "rustine".
Si les pilotes avaient t forms correctement ils auraient tous pu viter le krach (d'ailleurs certains pilotes savaient quoi faire et on vit l'accident). Il y avait moyen de dsactiver le systme qui posait problme, mais pour cela il fallait comprendre ce qu'il se passait.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Un responsable de Boeing devrait tre mis en examen pour crimes suite  des problmes avec le systme MCAS du Boeing 737 Max * 
*qui a conduit  la mort de centaines de personnes * 

*Les procureurs fdraux se prparent  inculper un ancien pilote d'essai de Boeing souponn d'avoir induit les rgulateurs de l'aviation en erreur sur les problmes de scurit responsables de deux accidents mortels de 737 MAX, a rapport jeudi le Wall Street Journal, citant des personnes proches du dossier. Ce serait, selon le journal,  la premire tentative de tenir un employ de Boeing responsable  de sa conduite avant les deux accidents. Mark Forkner tait le pilote technique en chef du 737 MAX de Boeing pendant le dveloppement de l'avion, il tait le contact principal entre le gant de l'aviation et la Federal Aviation Administration sur la faon dont les pilotes devraient tre forms pour piloter les avions, a rappel le journal.*

Boeing fait l'objet de multiples enqutes depuis 2019, lorsqu'un avion Max exploit par Ethiopian Airlines s'est cras cinq mois seulement aprs qu'un autre avion appartenant  l'Indonsie, Lion Air, a plong dans la mer. Les enquteurs ont dcouvert qu' ces deux occasions, un capteur dfectueux a provoqu un dclenchement erron du systme automatique anti-dcrochage, le  Maneuvering Characteristics Augmentation System  (MCAS), forant l'avion  piquer du nez. Les pilotes de Lion Air et d'Ethiopian Airlines se sont battus pour redresser leurs jets, mais ont t dpasss par le systme automatique  chaque fois qu'ils ont essay.

Un rapport, publi en septembre 2020, a mis en vidence des dfaillances dans la conception de l'avion et une relation trop troite entre la compagnie et le rgulateur. Boeing a cach des dfauts de conception de son jet 737 Max aux pilotes et aux autorits de rglementation alors qu'il s'efforait de faire certifier l'avion comme tant apte  voler, selon lenqute. 


Le rapport de la commission parlementaire a examin les dfauts d'ingnierie et de conception technique de Boeing, en particulier dans le dveloppement du nouveau logiciel de contrle MCAS. Aprs 17 mois d'enqute, il a indiqu comment Boeing a tent de minimiser la formation ncessaire des pilotes pour piloter le nouveau Max, qui tait sorti en toute hte pour tenter de concurrencer l'Airbus A320neo.

Le rapport a rvl que la compagnie avait russi  persuader la FAA de ne pas classer le systme anti-dcrochage comme  critique pour la scurit , ce qui signifie que de nombreux pilotes ne connaissaient mme pas son existence avant de piloter le Max. La Commission a aussi dtaill les hypothses errones et dpasses que les ingnieurs ont faites sur la faon dont les pilotes ragiraient dans une telle crise et comment Boeing n'a pas install un systme d'alerte qui aurait pu avertir l'quipage, entre autres dfaillances techniques.

Le rapport a regrett quune  culture de la dissimulation  chez Boeing ait contribu aux checs :  Dans plusieurs cas critiques, Boeing a dissimul des informations cruciales  la FAA,  ses clients et aux pilotes de 737 MAX . Mais il y a eu des problmes au sein de la FAA galement.  Le fait qu'un avion conforme ait souffert de deux crashs mortels en moins de cinq mois est la preuve vidente que le systme rglementaire actuel est fondamentalement dfectueux et doit tre rpar , selon le rapport.

Selon lenqute,  [Les deux crashs] ont t l'horrible point culminant d'une srie d'hypothses techniques errones des ingnieurs de Boeing, d'un manque de transparence de la part de la direction de Boeing et d'une surveillance grossirement insuffisante de la [Federal Aviation Administration] - le rsultat pernicieux de la mainmise rglementaire de la part de la FAA en ce qui concerne ses responsabilits d'exercer une surveillance rigoureuse sur Boeing et de garantir la scurit du public voyageur .

 Les faits exposs dans ce rapport font tat d'une srie inquitante de mauvais calculs techniques et d'erreurs de jugement troublantes de la part de Boeing en matire de gestion. Il met galement en lumire de nombreux manquements  la surveillance et aux responsabilits de la FAA qui a jou un rle important dans les crashs des 737 Max , lit-on dans le rapport de 238 pages qui dtaille comment Boeing a tent de minimiser les tests rglementaires.

*Boeing tait au courant du problme du 737 MAX*

Le constructeur amricain avait ni quil tait au courant des problmes quavait le 737 MAX, mais les messages que se sont changs les pilotes Mark A. Forkner et Patrik Gustavsson en 2016 et rvls en octobre 2019 ont prouv le contraire. Lun deux, Mark A. Forkner, alors pilote technique en chef du Boeing 737, disait dans lun de ses messages envoys  Patrik Gustavsson que le MCAS s'engageait  comme un fou , en qualifiant le problme de  flagrant . Il a aussi abord le fait que Boeing avait induit en erreur la Federal Aviation Administration (FAA).

 J'ai donc essentiellement menti aux organismes de rglementation (sans le savoir) , a-t-il crit. Forkner sest, semble-t-il, rendu compte de ses erreurs aprs avoir pratiqu des tests techniques sur le 737 Max et son logiciel MCAS dans un simulateur.  son tour, Patrik Gustavsson lui avait rpondu que  ce n'tait pas un mensonge , ajoutant  personne ne nous a dit que c'tait le cas . Ces messages en date de 2016, un an avant la certification du 737 Max, montrent que Boeing a menti, mais aussi, qu'il a induit la FAA en erreur quant  la scurit de son aronef.

Le Wall Street Journal a dclar qu'il n'tait pas clair  quelles charges Forkner ferait face.

Le 737 MAX a t officiellement certifi en mars 2017, mais a t immobilis dans le monde entier pendant 20 mois  la suite des accidents d'octobre 2018 et de mars 2019, qui ont fait 346 morts. Le MAX a t autoris  voler  nouveau fin 2020, une fois le logiciel MCAS modifi.




En plus du MCAS qui a connu une amlioration, dautres mises  jour supplmentaires sans rapport avec les accidents ont galement t apportes. Il sagit notamment de la modification de certains cblages pour rpondre aux exigences de la FAA, ce qui a ncessit dinstaller deux mises  jour logicielles supplmentaires. Par ailleurs, eu gard aux amliorations apportes  lappareil, les pilotes des compagnies ariennes qui disposent du 737 Max doivent effectuer une formation avant de prendre  nouveau les commandes de lappareil. En outre, chaque avion Max sera soumis  une inspection interne et  un vol de prparation avant de transporter des passagers. Ce sont toutes ces mesures associes  dautres qui ont incit la FAA  accorder son autorisation pour la remise en service du 737 Max. Elle a depuis t rejointe par des rgulateurs au Brsil. 

Boeing a reconnu sa responsabilit dans la tromperie des rgulateurs et a accept de payer plus de 2,5 milliards de dollars pour rgler certaines poursuites.

Un avocat de Forkner, David Gerger, n'a pas rpondu aux demandes de commentaires du Journal. Gerger a dclar dans le pass que Forkner, un pilote et vtran de l'Air Force, ne mettrait pas les pilotes ou les passagers en danger.

Le Journal avait prcdemment rapport que les procureurs se concentraient sur Forkner et un deuxime ex-pilote de Boeing, Patrik Gustavsson, qui traitait galement avec la FAA.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quelle lecture faites-vous de la tournure des vnements ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Boeing rvle l'arrive d'un avion de chasse autonome l'anne prochaine qui pourrait mener des missions de reconnaissance auprs d'autres avions
 ::fleche::  USA, cyberscurit aronautique : les avions commerciaux exposs aux potentielles attaques, de nombreuses vulnrabilits ont t dcouvertes
 ::fleche::  Le chasseur amricain F-35 Lightning II aurait plus  craindre du piratage informatique que des armes ennemies

----------


## marsupial

Lampiste. C'est toute la politique des entreprises qu'il faut changer.

----------


## Ryu2000

Je trouve que tous les problmes sont rsums dans ce paragraphe :



> Un rapport, publi en septembre 2020, a mis en vidence des *dfaillances dans la conception* de l'avion et *une relation trop troite entre la compagnie et le rgulateur*. Boeing a cach des dfauts de conception de son jet 737 Max aux pilotes et aux autorits de rglementation alors qu'il s'efforait de faire certifier l'avion comme tant apte  voler, selon lenqute.


Boeing a conu une solution pourrie  l'arrache, mais si la FAA avait fait son job, l'avion n'aurait jamais eu le droit de voler et personne ne serait mort  cause du MCAS.
Tout est pourri aux USA  ::P:

----------


## ddoumeche

La France, via la DGAC, serait bien inspire d'annoncer la suspension dfinitive les autorisations de vols de cet avion, ce qui en achverait sans doute sa carrire et porterait un coup trs dur  Boeing. Quite  forcer la main des autres autorits d'aviation civiles en europe.

Aprs tout, Boeing a fait une donation pour la campagne de Joe. Et ensuite on verra si Joe et ses coreligionnaires la ramnent encore.

----------


## Ryu2000

> La France


Apparemment c'est impossible, la dcision vient d'en haut :
Le Boeing 737 MAX  nouveau autoris  voler dans le ciel europen
Une fois que t'es dans l'UE, tu n'as plus jamais ton mot  dire.

----------


## ALT

Peut-tre, mais la France toute seule aurait eu encore plus de mal  le faire. Donc, dcider d'interdire un type d'aronef quand on est le seul  prendre la dcision, c'est malgr tout compliqu.
C'est pourquoi l'interdiction a t dcide au niveau de l'Europe, ce qui la rendait peu contestable.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Peut-tre, mais la France toute seule aurait eu encore plus de mal  le faire. Donc, dcider d'interdire un type d'aronef quand on est le seul  prendre la dcision, c'est malgr tout compliqu.
> C'est pourquoi l'interdiction a t dcide au niveau de l'Europe, ce qui la rendait peu contestable.


Contrairement  ce que tu sous-entend, La france n'aurait aucun problme  interdire le 737 Max sur son territoire. Et si une compagnie arienne comme Air Canada ou United Airlines n'est pas d'accord, elle n'a qu' s'en prendre a elle mme pour avoir mis en danger la vie de ses passagers.

----------


## ALT

Oui, techniquement, chaque pays est matre de son espace arien.
Je pense plutt aux consquence diplomatiques & commerciales (rtorsions).
Mme en ne faisant rien de dsagrable, on peut se faire pitiner (voir l'actualit rcente). Alors avec une disposition unilatrale...

----------


## ddoumeche

> Oui, techniquement, chaque pays est matre de son espace arien.
> Je pense plutt aux consquence diplomatiques & commerciales (rtorsions).
> Mme en ne faisant rien de dsagrable, on peut se faire pitiner (voir l'actualit rcente). Alors avec une disposition unilatrale...


Que vont-ils faire, nous mettre sur coute, refuser de nous vendre leur avions, interdire le foie gras ?  on n'a jamais rien obtenu en faisant profil bas, hormis de se faire victimiser. Il faut juste rendre la monnaie de sa pice  ce vieux snile et  son Secrtaire d'tat, qu'il le sente passer dans les grandes largeurs. Un noconservateur en plus, ces gens l ne mritent aucune piti.

----------


## ALT

Certes, mais ils viennent de montrer qu'ils peuvent faire bien plus qu'interdire l'importation de foie gras !
Sans parler des ventes de F35 techniquement injustifiables (avion pas encore oprationnel [loin s'en faut !], trs cher, inadapt aux missions auxquelles il est destin [voir le contrat suisse], &c.)
Bref, ils peuvent anantir notre industrie de pointe.
D'o l'intrt d'une Europe (vraiment) unie. Car l'union fait la force. Je sais, on en est encore loin. Mais,  moyen terme (disons, une vingtaine d'annes), c'est notre seule chance.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais,  moyen terme (disons, une vingtaine d'annes), c'est notre seule chance.


Arrtez avec votre dlire utopiste, a n'arrivera jamais. On devrait plutt souhaiter que l'UE n'existe plus dans 20 ans.
Grce  l'UE les entreprises US gagnent du temps pour corrompre les lus. Tout est  Bruxelles, donc il n'y a pas  aller dans 27 pays.

Plus vite vous raliserez que l'UE ne nous rend pas plus fort, mieux ce sera.
Il y a dj un pays qui s'est barr, a fragilise le truc, il reste peu de contributeurs nets. L'UE nous coute cher et ne nous rapporte rien d'intressant.
Si un autre pays contributeur net se barre, c'est fini, tout s'croule.

----------


## ALT

Ae !
a part en politique pure.
Bon, moi je veux bien que l'Europe telle qu'elle est soit trs limite. Il faudra quand mme qu'on m'explique pourquoi ce sont les plus gros tats (-U, Chine Russie, essentiellement. L'inde arrive de plus en plus  se faire entendre) qui dominent le monde.
Quant  la corruption, elle vient de tous les cts & va partout. Ce qui explique (peut-tre) que les entreprises locales (Boeing en premier) gagnent tous les appels d'offres fdraux. Mme quand il ne s'agit pas d'armement ultra-secret.

Bref, si on ne veut avoir aucune influence, oui, il faut faire exploser l'Union europenne.

Ce sera ma dernire contribution politique sur ce fil.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Certes, mais ils viennent de montrer qu'ils peuvent faire bien plus qu interdire l'importation de foie gras !
> 
> Bref, ils peuvent anantir notre industrie de pointe.


Si on les laisse faire et on se laisse mener par des jean michou sans honneur, il est certain que les amricains vont finir d'anantir notre industrie de pointe sans le moindre tat d'me. Et l'applaventrisme, les mammours, et les doigts dans le luc entre amis n'y changeront rien, au contraire. Sous Pasqua on ne se serait jamais permis cela. Pour commencer, nous aurions rvl tous les rseaux de corruption existant dans l'affaire et forcment ils sont considrables.

Aussi interdire le 737 MAX est un minimum, mais on devrait galement renationaliser quelques entreprises.




> D'o l'intrt d'une Europe (vraiment) unie. Car l'union fait la force. Je sais, on en est encore loin. Mais,  moyen terme (disons, une vingtaine d'annes), c'est notre seule chance.


Elle est o ton Europe vraiment-cette-fois-promis-jure, les ministres italiens ou allemands de la diplomatie ont-ils fait une dclaration fustigeant les USA ? L'europe va infliger des sanctions conomiques aux australiens et aux USA ? Que disent les belges et les danois, je n'ai rien entendu. Par contre j'ai entendu dire que les allemands avaient soutenu un des snateurs australien ayant fait pression pour couler le contrat.

L'Europe va-t'elle refuser l'entre de l'Australie dans un trait de libre change, ce serait le minimum meme si les membres de l'UE ne reprsentent que 5% du commerce extrieur.

Croire en l'Europe, c'est croire le double discours de Barnier se plaignant de ce que la politique migratoire franaise soit dcide par Bruxelles. Ou de guigou parlant du TAFTA. Ou des gauchistes se plaignant du nolibralisme europen.
Ce sont des enfantillages qui sont en train de nous faire crever  petit feu.




> Sans parler des ventes de F35 techniquement injustifiables (avion pas encore oprationnel [loin s'en faut !], trs cher, inadapt aux missions auxquelles il est destin [voir le contrat suisse], &c.)


Du blah blah, il vole et il se vend et la Suisse n'a sign aucun engagement envers nous. Si les franais ne sont pas content, alors ils doivent mettre les moyens sur la table pour couler cette vente sans rien dire.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Ae !
> a part en politique pure.
> Bon, moi je veux bien que l'Europe telle qu'elle est soit trs limite. Il faudra quand mme qu'on m'explique pourquoi ce sont les plus gros tats (-U, Chine Russie, essentiellement. L'inde arrive de plus en plus  se faire entendre) qui dominent le monde.


Ces platitudes sont-elles senses rpondre  la question de l'absence de raction de l'Allemagne et de l'Italie sur ce dossier ?

----------


## Ryu2000

Si vous pouviez tous arrter d'utiliser le terme "Europe" quand vous parlez de l'Union-Europenne ce serait chouette.
Ce sont 2 concepts totalement diffrents, l'Europe c'est un sous-continent de l'Eurasie, l'UE c'est une union politico-conomique.
L'Europe existait avant l'UE et existera aprs l'UE.

Bref, des gens disent "la France ne pourrait pas interdire le vol du 737 Max sur son territoire toute seule", alors qu'elle arrive bien  taxer des trs grosses entreprises avant l'UE. (et l'UE a dj autoris le vol du 737 Max)
La France va appliquer une "taxe numrique" aux gants de la technologie en ligne malgr les menaces de reprsailles amricaines

J'entends souvent que l'UE sert  nous dfendre face aux USA, j'aimerais que ce soit vrai. Parce que dans la pratique je le vois jamais.
Les pays membres de l'UE ne sont que des consommateurs de produits US fabriqu en Chine. (bon  la limite il y a l'Allemagne qui exporte, mais c'est un peu la seule)

----------


## dikafrato

Ils y en a qui ont bien vite oubli le Concorde...

----------


## damthemad

le capitalisme dans toute sa beaut.
Il serait souhaitable qu'au lieu de faire payer uniquement le lampiste de service, les dirigeants et vrais responsables soient mis en cause. D'autant plus si il y a de la corruption des autorits de rgulation

----------


## byrautor

Je ne vois pas pourquoi traiter ce sujet dans developpez ?
C'est de la politique ou du judiciaire... 
Et le terme "examen pour crimes" que signifie t-il ?
Il est vrai que maintenant le judiciaire nous gte avec des motifs non prvus par la loi comme : recel de non assistance  personnes en danger !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je ne vois pas pourquoi traiter ce sujet dans developpez ?


 la base si les 737 Max se sont crashs c'est en grande partie  cause d'un logiciel.
Certains pilotes n'ont pas russi  dsactiver le MCAS (Maneuvering Characteristics Augmentation System).

----------


## Stphane le calme

*L'ancien pilote technique en chef de Boeing inculp pour fraude suite  des problmes avec le logiciel MCAS du Boeing 737 Max,*
*risque 10 ans de prison pour chaque chef d'accusation * 

*L'ancien pilote technique en chef de Boeing, Mark Forkner, a t inculp de deux chefs de fraude et de quatre chefs de fraude lectronique pour son rle dans la dbcle du Boeing 737 Max. Il est accus d'avoir cach des informations aux valuateurs de la FAA sur le logiciel du Boeing 737 Max qui tait au cur de deux accidents qui ont fait 346 morts. Un acte d'accusation n'est qu'une allgation, et tous les accuss sont prsums innocents jusqu' ce que leur culpabilit soit prouve hors de tout doute raisonnable devant un tribunal.*

Boeing fait l'objet de multiples enqutes depuis 2019, lorsqu'un avion Max exploit par Ethiopian Airlines s'est cras cinq mois seulement aprs qu'un autre avion appartenant  l'Indonsie, Lion Air, a plong dans la mer. Les enquteurs ont dcouvert qu' ces deux occasions, un capteur dfectueux a provoqu un dclenchement erron du systme automatique anti-dcrochage, le  Maneuvering Characteristics Augmentation System  (MCAS), forant l'avion  piquer du nez. Les pilotes de Lion Air et d'Ethiopian Airlines se sont battus pour redresser leurs jets, mais ont t dpasss par le systme automatique  chaque fois qu'ils ont essay.

Un rapport, publi en septembre 2020, a mis en vidence des dfaillances dans la conception de l'avion et une relation trop troite entre la compagnie et le rgulateur. Boeing a cach des dfauts de conception de son jet 737 Max aux pilotes et aux autorits de rglementation alors qu'il s'efforait de faire certifier l'avion comme tant apte  voler, selon lenqute.


Le rapport de la commission parlementaire a examin les dfauts d'ingnierie et de conception technique de Boeing, en particulier dans le dveloppement du nouveau logiciel de contrle MCAS. Aprs 17 mois d'enqute, il a indiqu comment Boeing a tent de minimiser la formation ncessaire des pilotes pour piloter le nouveau Max, qui tait sorti en toute hte pour tenter de concurrencer l'Airbus A320neo.

Le rapport a rvl que la compagnie avait russi  persuader la FAA de ne pas classer le systme anti-dcrochage comme  critique pour la scurit , ce qui signifie que de nombreux pilotes ne connaissaient mme pas son existence avant de piloter le Max. La Commission a aussi dtaill les hypothses errones et dpasses que les ingnieurs ont faites sur la faon dont les pilotes ragiraient dans une telle crise et comment Boeing n'a pas install un systme d'alerte qui aurait pu avertir l'quipage, entre autres dfaillances techniques.

Le rapport a regrett quune  culture de la dissimulation  chez Boeing ait contribu aux checs :  Dans plusieurs cas critiques, Boeing a dissimul des informations cruciales  la FAA,  ses clients et aux pilotes de 737 MAX . Mais il y a eu des problmes au sein de la FAA galement.  Le fait qu'un avion conforme ait souffert de deux crashs mortels en moins de cinq mois est la preuve vidente que le systme rglementaire actuel est fondamentalement dfectueux et doit tre rpar , selon le rapport.

Selon lenqute,  [Les deux crashs] ont t l'horrible point culminant d'une srie d'hypothses techniques errones des ingnieurs de Boeing, d'un manque de transparence de la part de la direction de Boeing et d'une surveillance grossirement insuffisante de la [Federal Aviation Administration] - le rsultat pernicieux de la mainmise rglementaire de la part de la FAA en ce qui concerne ses responsabilits d'exercer une surveillance rigoureuse sur Boeing et de garantir la scurit du public voyageur .

 Les faits exposs dans ce rapport font tat d'une srie inquitante de mauvais calculs techniques et d'erreurs de jugement troublantes de la part de Boeing en matire de gestion. Il met galement en lumire de nombreux manquements  la surveillance et aux responsabilits de la FAA qui a jou un rle important dans les crashs des 737 Max , lit-on dans le rapport de 238 pages qui dtaille comment Boeing a tent de minimiser les tests rglementaires.

*Boeing tait au courant du problme du 737 MAX*

Le constructeur amricain avait ni quil tait au courant des problmes quavait le 737 MAX, mais les messages que se sont changs les pilotes Mark A. Forkner et Patrik Gustavsson en 2016 et rvls en octobre 2019 ont prouv le contraire. Lun deux, Mark A. Forkner, alors pilote technique en chef du Boeing 737, disait dans lun de ses messages envoys  Patrik Gustavsson que le MCAS s'engageait  comme un fou , en qualifiant le problme de  flagrant . Il a aussi abord le fait que Boeing avait induit en erreur la Federal Aviation Administration (FAA).

 J'ai donc essentiellement menti aux organismes de rglementation (sans le savoir) , a-t-il crit. Forkner sest, semble-t-il, rendu compte de ses erreurs aprs avoir pratiqu des tests techniques sur le 737 Max et son logiciel MCAS dans un simulateur.  son tour, Patrik Gustavsson lui avait rpondu que  ce n'tait pas un mensonge , ajoutant  personne ne nous a dit que c'tait le cas . Ces messages en date de 2016, un an avant la certification du 737 Max, montrent que Boeing a menti, mais aussi, qu'il a induit la FAA en erreur quant  la scurit de son aronef.

Le 737 MAX a t officiellement certifi en mars 2017, mais a t immobilis dans le monde entier pendant 20 mois  la suite des accidents d'octobre 2018 et de mars 2019, qui ont fait 346 morts. Le MAX a t autoris  voler  nouveau fin 2020, une fois le logiciel MCAS modifi.




En plus du MCAS qui a connu une amlioration, dautres mises  jour supplmentaires sans rapport avec les accidents ont galement t apportes. Il sagit notamment de la modification de certains cblages pour rpondre aux exigences de la FAA, ce qui a ncessit dinstaller deux mises  jour logicielles supplmentaires. Par ailleurs, eu gard aux amliorations apportes  lappareil, les pilotes des compagnies ariennes qui disposent du 737 Max doivent effectuer une formation avant de prendre  nouveau les commandes de lappareil. En outre, chaque avion Max sera soumis  une inspection interne et  un vol de prparation avant de transporter des passagers. Ce sont toutes ces mesures associes  dautres qui ont incit la FAA  accorder son autorisation pour la remise en service du 737 Max. Elle a depuis t rejointe par des rgulateurs au Brsil.

Boeing a reconnu sa responsabilit dans la tromperie des rgulateurs et a accept de payer plus de 2,5 milliards de dollars pour rgler certaines poursuites.

*La dcision de justice*

Jeudi 14 octobre, un grand jury fdral du district nord du Texas a inculp l'ancien pilote technique en chef de Boeing qui est accus d'avoir tromp le groupe d'valuation des aronefs de la Federal Aviation Administration dans le cadre de son valuation de l'avion 737 MAX de Boeing et d'avoir complot pour frauder les clients de la compagnie arienne amricaine de Boeing afin d'obtenir des dizaines de millions de dollars pour Boeing.

Selon des documents judiciaires, Mark A. Forkner, 49 ans aurait tromp la FAA AEG lors de l'valuation et de la certification par l'agence de l'avion 737 MAX de Boeing. Comme allgu dans l'acte d'accusation, Forkner a fourni  l'agence des informations matriellement fausses, inexactes et incompltes sur une nouvelle partie des commandes de vol du Boeing 737 MAX appele Systme d'augmentation des caractristiques de manuvre (MCAS).

 Pour tenter d'conomiser de l'argent pour Boeing, Forkner aurait cach des informations critiques aux rgulateurs , a dclar le procureur amricain par intrim Chad E. Meacham pour le district nord du Texas.  Son choix impitoyable d'induire la FAA en erreur a entrav la capacit de l'agence  protger le public volant et a laiss les pilotes dans l'embarras, manquant d'informations sur certaines commandes de vol du 737 MAX. Le ministre de la Justice ne tolrera pas la fraude, en particulier dans les secteurs o les enjeux sont si importants .

Forkner aurait cach des informations cruciales sur le Boeing 737 Max et tromp la FAA, montrant un mpris flagrant pour ses responsabilits et la scurit des clients et des quipages des compagnies ariennes , a dclar le directeur adjoint Calvin Shivers du FBI.  Le FBI continuera de dtenir des individus comme Forker. responsables de leurs actes frauduleux qui portent atteinte  la scurit publique .

 Il n'y a aucune excuse  ceux qui trompent les organismes de rglementation de la scurit pour des raisons de gain personnel ou d'opportunit commerciale , a dclar l'inspecteur gnral Eric J. Soskin du dpartement amricain des Transports.  Notre bureau travaille en permanence pour aider  garder le ciel sr pour le vol et  protger le public voyageur des dangers inutiles. Les accusations portes aujourd'hui dmontrent notre engagement indfectible  travailler avec nos partenaires chargs de l'application de la loi et des poursuites pour tenir pour responsables ceux qui mettent des vies en danger. 

Forkner est accus de deux chefs de fraude impliquant des pices d'avion dans le commerce intertatique et de quatre chefs de fraude par fil. Il devrait comparatre pour la premire fois vendredi  Fort Worth, au Texas, devant le juge amricain Jeffrey L. Cureton du tribunal de district amricain du district nord du Texas. S'il est reconnu coupable, il encourt une peine maximale de 20 ans de prison pour chaque chef d'accusation de fraude lectronique et de 10 ans de prison pour chaque chef d'accusation de fraude impliquant des pices d'avion dans le commerce intertatique. Un juge d'un tribunal fdral de district dterminera toute peine aprs avoir pris en compte les directives amricaines sur la dtermination de la peine et d'autres facteurs statutaires.

Source : ministre de la Justice

----------


## kain_tn

C'est tonnant: on a affaire  une entreprise d'o la culture de la scurit a disparu et o la fraude semble systmique, et pourtant le discours de la justice donne l'impression que le gars a agit seul sans complices!

----------


## edrobal

> C'est tonnant: on a affaire  une entreprise d'o la culture de la scurit a disparu et o la fraude semble systmique, et pourtant le discours de la justice donne l'impression que le gars a agit seul sans complices!


On apprend plus les fables de La Fontaine ?

----------


## kain_tn

> On apprend plus les fables de La Fontaine ?


Si mais j'aime bien poser des questions ou jouer les candides  :;):

----------


## marsupial

> Ils y en a qui ont bien vite oubli le Concorde...


Le crash du Concorde vient d'un dbris sur la piste, pas d'une erreur de conception.

----------


## curt

Bonjour  tous,

comme pour le Diesel gate (VW et autres) il n'est pas concevable que ce type de fraude ne soit d qu' un seul salari.
La fraude  ce niveau relve d'une culture d'entreprise.
Tous les contrleurs et autres services de qualit n'ont pas pu tre dupe des carts.... et ont d tre contraint de les valider.

----------


## Uther

> Le crash du Concorde vient d'un dbris sur la piste, pas d'une erreur de conception.


Oui et non. C'est vrai que sans le dbris sur la piste qui a caus des projections sur le rservoir, il n'y aurait pas eu d'accident. Mais la structure et le positionnement des rservoirs rendait le Concorde plus vulnrable  un impact que la plupart des avions. Il y a d'ailleurs eu des travaux de consolidation sur les avions restants suite  l'accident.

----------


## edrobal

> Oui et non. C'est vrai que sans le dbris sur la piste qui a caus des projections sur le rservoir, il n'y aurait pas eu d'accident. Mais la structure et le positionnement des rservoirs rendait le Concorde plus vulnrable  un impact que la plupart des avions. Il y a d'ailleurs eu des travaux de consolidation sur les avions restants suite  l'accident.


Un accident pralable du mme genre aurait d alerter et engendrer ces modifications. Les responsables ont prfr faire l'autruche et sont aussi coupables de ce crash. Dommage que la justice ne leur ait pas demand des comptes. Responsables mais pas coupables.

----------


## Ryu2000

Ce qui est certains c'est que le concorde tait beaucoup mieux conu que le Boeing 737 Max. (en mme temps quel avion est pire le 737 Max ?)
Malheureusement les USA ont mis la pression pour l'empcher de voler.
USA : comment ltat a tu le vol supersonique

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Boeing admet tre entirement responsable du crash du modle 737 Max en thiopie suite  des problmes avec le logiciel MCAS,*
*une  tape importante  selon les avocats des familles*

Boeing a reconnu l'entire responsabilit du deuxime crash de son modle 737 Max en thiopie, dans le cadre d'un accord juridique avec les familles des 157 victimes. Les avocats des familles ont dclar qu'il s'agissait d'une  tape importante  pour que les familles obtiennent justice.

La stipulation lgale, dpose mercredi  Chicago et en attente de l'approbation du tribunal mardi prochain, indique que l'avionneur accepte la responsabilit du crash du vol 302 d'Ethiopian Airlines en mars 2019, aprs avoir  produit un avion dans un tat dangereux , et ne chercherait pas  blmer toute autre partie, notamment les pilotes.

Cela ouvre la voie aux familles de toutes les victimes de l'accident, originaires de 35 pays, pour demander une indemnisation aux tats-Unis en vertu de la loi de l'Illinois, en change de ne pas demander de dommages et intrts punitifs contre Boeing, limitant la responsabilit financire potentielle du constructeur.

Le 737 Max d'Ethiopian Airlines s'est cras peu aprs son dcollage d'Addis-Abeba pour Nairobi. Il s'agissait de la deuxime catastrophe du 737 Max en six mois aprs le crash d'un avion de Lion Air en Indonsie en octobre 2018, tuant 189 personnes.

*Le rapport qui met en vidence les dfaillances dans la conception de l'avion*

Un rapport, publi en septembre 2020, a mis en vidence des dfaillances dans la conception de l'avion et une relation trop troite entre la compagnie et le rgulateur. Boeing a cach des dfauts de conception de son jet 737 Max aux pilotes et aux autorits de rglementation alors qu'il s'efforait de faire certifier l'avion comme tant apte  voler, selon lenqute.

Le rapport de la commission parlementaire a examin les dfauts d'ingnierie et de conception technique de Boeing, en particulier dans le dveloppement du nouveau logiciel de contrle MCAS. Aprs 17 mois d'enqute, il a indiqu comment Boeing a tent de minimiser la formation ncessaire des pilotes pour piloter le nouveau Max, qui tait sorti en toute hte pour tenter de concurrencer l'Airbus A320neo.

Le rapport a rvl que la compagnie avait russi  persuader la FAA de ne pas classer le systme anti-dcrochage comme  critique pour la scurit , ce qui signifie que de nombreux pilotes ne connaissaient mme pas son existence avant de piloter le Max. La Commission a aussi dtaill les hypothses errones et dpasses que les ingnieurs ont faites sur la faon dont les pilotes ragiraient dans une telle crise et comment Boeing n'a pas install un systme d'alerte qui aurait pu avertir l'quipage, entre autres dfaillances techniques.

Le rapport a regrett quune  culture de la dissimulation  chez Boeing ait contribu aux checs :  Dans plusieurs cas critiques, Boeing a dissimul des informations cruciales  la FAA,  ses clients et aux pilotes de 737 MAX . Mais il y a eu des problmes au sein de la FAA galement.  Le fait qu'un avion conforme ait souffert de deux crashs mortels en moins de cinq mois est la preuve vidente que le systme rglementaire actuel est fondamentalement dfectueux et doit tre rpar , selon le rapport.

Selon lenqute,  [Les deux crashs] ont t l'horrible point culminant d'une srie d'hypothses techniques errones des ingnieurs de Boeing, d'un manque de transparence de la part de la direction de Boeing et d'une surveillance grossirement insuffisante de la [Federal Aviation Administration] - le rsultat pernicieux de la mainmise rglementaire de la part de la FAA en ce qui concerne ses responsabilits d'exercer une surveillance rigoureuse sur Boeing et de garantir la scurit du public voyageur .

 Les faits exposs dans ce rapport font tat d'une srie inquitante de mauvais calculs techniques et d'erreurs de jugement troublantes de la part de Boeing en matire de gestion. Il met galement en lumire de nombreux manquements  la surveillance et aux responsabilits de la FAA qui a jou un rle important dans les crashs des 737 Max , lit-on dans le rapport de 238 pages qui dtaille comment Boeing a tent de minimiser les tests rglementaires.

Le modle a t clou au sol dans le monde entier, mais a repris du service cette anne, des compagnies ariennes, dont Ryanair, prenant livraison de l'avion.


*Boeing admet sa responsabilit*

Les avocats principaux des familles, Robert Clifford, Steven Marks et Justin Green, ont dclar :  Il s'agit d'une tape importante pour les familles dans leur qute de justice contre Boeing, car cela garantira qu'elles seront toutes traites de manire quitable et ligibles pour rcuprer l'intgralit des dommages et intrts. En vertu de la loi de l'Illinois tout en crant une voie leur permettant de procder  une rsolution finale, que ce soit par le biais de rglements ou d'un procs.

 Nous sommes convaincus que cet accord historique et l'indemnisation  verser aux familles de la tragdie serviront  tenir Boeing pleinement responsable et contribueront  rapprocher leurs familles de la fermeture de cette page douloureuse de la perte de leur bien-aim .

Boeing a conclu en janvier un rglement de 2,5 milliards de dollars (environ 2,18 milliards d'euros) avec le ministre amricain de la Justice d'amendes et d'indemnisations, qui comprenait un fonds de 500 millions de dollars pour indemniser les familles des 346 victimes des deux accidents du 737 Max.

Les experts disent que les rglements sont plus susceptibles d'avoir lieu que de voir les cadres tre traduits en justice. James Healy-Pratt de Keystone Law, qui a agi dans des affaires similaires, a dclar que l'accord tait une  nouvelle bienvenue , ajoutant :  Selon toute probabilit, ces rclamations feront l'objet d'une mdiation prive jusqu' rsolution .

Un porte-parole de Boeing a dclar :  Boeing s'engage  faire en sorte que toutes les familles qui ont perdu des tres chers dans les accidents soient entirement et quitablement indemnises pour leur perte. L'accord dpos auprs du tribunal est une tape importante dans ce processus. En acceptant la responsabilit, l'accord de Boeing avec les familles permet aux parties de concentrer leurs efforts sur la dtermination de l'indemnisation approprie pour chaque famille. 

Les proches britanniques de l'une des victimes ont salu l'aveu de responsabilit de Boeing. Mark Pegram, le pre de Sam Pegram, un travailleur humanitaire dcd dans l'accident, a dclar  la BBC :  Le principal point positif pour nous est que Boeing admet sa responsabilit et ne rejette pas la responsabilit sur Ethiopian Airlines ou les pilotes .

La famille a dclar qu'elle utiliserait toute compensation pour crer un organisme de bienfaisance au nom de Pegram.

*L'ancien pilote technique en chef de Boeing inculp pour fraude suite  des problmes avec le logiciel MCAS*

Le 14 octobre, un grand jury fdral du district nord du Texas a inculp l'ancien pilote technique en chef de Boeing qui est accus d'avoir tromp le groupe d'valuation des aronefs de la Federal Aviation Administration dans le cadre de son valuation de l'avion 737 MAX de Boeing et d'avoir complot pour frauder les clients de la compagnie arienne amricaine de Boeing afin d'obtenir des dizaines de millions de dollars pour Boeing.

Selon des documents judiciaires, Mark A. Forkner, 49 ans aurait tromp la FAA AEG lors de l'valuation et de la certification par l'agence de l'avion 737 MAX de Boeing. Comme allgu dans l'acte d'accusation, Forkner a fourni  l'agence des informations matriellement fausses, inexactes et incompltes sur une nouvelle partie des commandes de vol du Boeing 737 MAX appele Systme d'augmentation des caractristiques de manuvre (MCAS).

 Pour tenter d'conomiser de l'argent pour Boeing, Forkner aurait cach des informations critiques aux rgulateurs , a dclar le procureur amricain par intrim Chad E. Meacham pour le district nord du Texas.  Son choix impitoyable d'induire la FAA en erreur a entrav la capacit de l'agence  protger le public volant et a laiss les pilotes dans l'embarras, manquant d'informations sur certaines commandes de vol du 737 MAX. Le ministre de la Justice ne tolrera pas la fraude, en particulier dans les secteurs o les enjeux sont si importants .

 Forkner aurait cach des informations cruciales sur le Boeing 737 Max et tromp la FAA, montrant un mpris flagrant pour ses responsabilits et la scurit des clients et des quipages des compagnies ariennes , a dclar le directeur adjoint Calvin Shivers du FBI.  Le FBI continuera de dtenir des individus comme Forker. responsables de leurs actes frauduleux qui portent atteinte  la scurit publique .

 Il n'y a aucune excuse  ceux qui trompent les organismes de rglementation de la scurit pour des raisons de gain personnel ou d'opportunit commerciale , a dclar l'inspecteur gnral Eric J. Soskin du dpartement amricain des Transports.  Notre bureau travaille en permanence pour aider  garder le ciel sr pour le vol et  protger le public voyageur des dangers inutiles. Les accusations portes aujourd'hui dmontrent notre engagement indfectible  travailler avec nos partenaires chargs de l'application de la loi et des poursuites pour tenir pour responsables ceux qui mettent des vies en danger. 

Source : BBC

----------


## redcurve

> Ce qui est certains c'est que le concorde tait beaucoup mieux conu que le Boeing 737 Max. (en mme temps quel avion est pire le 737 Max ?)
> Malheureusement les USA ont mis la pression pour l'empcher de voler.
> USA : comment ltat a tu le vol supersonique


Le vol supersonique civil n'a aucun sens et n'est pas viable conomiquement Boeing ne s'y est pas tromp en stoppant le dveloppement du 2707 et en dveloppant le 747  la place. La quantit de carburant supplmentaire pour effectuer un vol supersonique rentable ne vaut pas du tout le coup. Sans mme aller jusqu'au vol supersonique c'est ce qui a tu Convair. Ce n'est pas pour rien que les avions actuels vols moins vite qu' l'poque, il y a un sweet spot qui a t atteint il y a un moment concernant le rapport vitesse/charge/puissance/distance. Sans compter que dvelopper un avion supersonique coute un rein, pour une rentabilit inexistante, je parle mme pas de inefficacit de la chose en vol subsonique qui devient dlirante.

Le concorde a toujours t un gadget comme le A380, un avion inutile qui n'a aucun sens commercialement. Ce n'est pas pour rien que Boeing a supprim le second pont sur le 747 et que McDonnell Douglas n'a jamais lanc le MD-12. Ceci explique l'chec du A380 il n'a a aucun besoin pour un autre super Jumbo, tout le monde le sais depuis les annes 80.

Dans le cas du A380, Boeing a encore eu raison en dveloppant le 787 un avion permettant de relier les Hubs entre eux mais aussi de relier les aroports moyen entre eux. Les allemands bien plus malin que les franais ont retenu le conseil d'ami du PDG de Boeing  l'poque du projet A3XX lorsqu'il a dit que cet avion n'a aucun sens et que Airbus devrait plutt lancer un modle similaire  ce qui allait devenir le 787 chez eux. Les allemands ont donc lancs le programme NEO et ce qui allait devenir le A350. Le A380 dlire franais est en mode 404 not found.

Actuellement le principal problme de l'aviation civile, ce sont les infrastructures aroportuaires qui limite la taille des turbofan, c'est pour cela qu'on voit apparaitre des nouveaux carburants du genre biofuel etc.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le rapport de la commission parlementaire a examin les dfauts d'ingnierie et de conception technique de Boeing, en particulier dans le dveloppement du nouveau logiciel de contrle MCAS. Aprs 17 mois d'enqute, il a indiqu comment *Boeing a tent de minimiser la formation ncessaire des pilotes pour piloter le nouveau Max*, qui tait sorti en toute hte pour tenter de concurrencer l'Airbus A320neo.
> 
> Le rapport a rvl que la compagnie avait russi  persuader la FAA de ne pas classer le systme anti-dcrochage comme  critique pour la scurit , ce qui signifie que *de nombreux pilotes ne connaissaient mme pas son existence avant de piloter le Max*. La Commission a aussi dtaill les hypothses errones et dpasses que les ingnieurs ont faites sur la faon dont les pilotes ragiraient dans une telle crise et comment *Boeing n'a pas install un systme d'alerte qui aurait pu avertir l'quipage*, entre autres dfaillances techniques.
> 
> Le rapport a regrett quune  culture de la dissimulation  chez Boeing ait contribu aux checs :  Dans plusieurs cas critiques, Boeing a dissimul des informations cruciales  la FAA,  ses clients et aux pilotes de 737 MAX . Mais il y a eu des problmes au sein de la FAA galement.  Le fait qu'un avion conforme ait souffert de deux crashs mortels en moins de cinq mois est la preuve vidente que le systme rglementaire actuel est fondamentalement dfectueux et doit tre rpar , selon le rapport.


C'tait une erreur de ne pas former les pilotes. Si ils avaient su ce que faisait le MCAS et comment l'arrter tous les crashs auraient pu tre vits.




> Boeing a conclu en janvier un rglement de 2,5 milliards de dollars (environ 2,18 milliards d'euros) avec le ministre amricain de la Justice d'amendes et d'indemnisations, qui comprenait un fonds de 500 millions de dollars pour indemniser les familles des 346 victimes des deux accidents du 737 Max.


Si ces 2,5 milliards de dollars avaient t investit dans la conception tout irait mieux pour Boeing.
Dvelopper un avion  l'arrache, bricoler un logiciel, mentir  la FDA, ne pas former les pilotes, c'tait pas le bon plan.

Tout en haut de la hirarchie de Boeing il faut qu'ils comprennent qu'on ne peut pas bricoler un avion  l'arrache, parce que les morts a coutent cher.
C'tait pas si urgent de rpondre  l'Airbus A320neo...




> Pour tenter d'conomiser de l'argent pour Boeing, Forkner aurait cach des informations critiques aux rgulateurs , a dclar le procureur amricain par intrim Chad E. Meacham pour le district nord du Texas.  Son choix impitoyable d'induire la FAA en erreur a entrav la capacit de l'agence  protger le public volant et a laiss les pilotes dans l'embarras, manquant d'informations sur certaines commandes de vol du 737 MAX. Le ministre de la Justice ne tolrera pas la fraude, en particulier dans les secteurs o les enjeux sont si importants .
> 
>  Forkner aurait cach des informations cruciales sur le Boeing 737 Max et tromp la FAA, montrant un mpris flagrant pour ses responsabilits et la scurit des clients et des quipages des compagnies ariennes , a dclar le directeur adjoint Calvin Shivers du FBI.  Le FBI continuera de dtenir des individus comme Forker. responsables de leurs actes frauduleux qui portent atteinte  la scurit publique .
> 
>  Il n'y a aucune excuse  ceux qui trompent les organismes de rglementation de la scurit pour des raisons de gain personnel ou d'opportunit commerciale , a dclar l'inspecteur gnral Eric J. Soskin du dpartement amricain des Transports.  Notre bureau travaille en permanence pour aider  garder le ciel sr pour le vol et  protger le public voyageur des dangers inutiles. Les accusations portes aujourd'hui dmontrent notre engagement indfectible  travailler avec nos partenaires chargs de l'application de la loi et des poursuites pour tenir pour responsables ceux qui mettent des vies en danger.


On dirait que la FAA se laisse un peu trop facilement embobiner par Boeing. Peut-tre que quand a concerne un avion qui n'est pas US elle fait mieux son job.




> Le vol supersonique civil n'a aucun sens et n'est pas viable conomiquement


Un nouvel engin, lAerion AS3, a t prsent lundi 29 mars. Un avion de ligne commercial capable de voler  Mach 4+.



> Relier Los Angeles  Tokyo en moins de trois heures. Cest la promesse de lentreprise Aerion, base en Floride (tats-Unis), dici la fin de la dcennie. La socit a prsent, lundi 29 mars, son tout dernier bijou : lAerion AS3. Un avion commercial Mach 4+ capable de transporter 50 passagers  une distance de 7.000 milles nautiques, soit environ 13.000 km, dtaille CNN. "Nous voulons construire un avenir o lhumanit peut voyager entre deux points nimporte o sur la plante en moins de trois heures", explique le PDG dAerion.
> 
> "Le vol supersonique est un dpart, mais ce nest quun dbut", a-t-il affirm. La socit fait partie des entreprises les plus innovantes dans ce secteur et se concentre sur les vols commerciaux capables de voler entre Mach 3 et Mach 5. Plus clairement : ils tentent de construire des avions capables de voler entre 3.700 et 6.200 km/heure, soit sept fois plus vite quun avion de ligne longue distance.


Ils utilisent des moteurs hybrides apparemment.

----------


## byrautor

> Le vol supersonique civil n'a aucun sens et n'est pas viable conomiquement Boeing ne s'y est pas tromp en stoppant le dveloppement du 2707 et en dveloppant le 747  la place. La quantit de carburant supplmentaire pour effectuer un vol supersonique rentable ne vaut pas du tout le coup. 
> Le concorde a toujours t un gadget comme le A380, un avion inutile qui n'a aucun sens commercialement. 
> Dans le cas du A380, Boeing a encore eu raison en dveloppant le 787 un avion permettant de relier les Hubs entre eux mais aussi de relier les aroports moyen entre eux. Les allemands bien plus malin que les franais 
> Actuellement le principal problme de l'aviation civile, ce sont les infrastructures aroportuaires qui limite la taille des turbofan, c'est pour cela qu'on voit apparaitre des nouveaux carburants du genre biofuel etc.


Vous  tes bien premptoire dans vos affirmations !
Vous imaginez que les gens d'Airbus ont manqu ces rflexions. 
Avec un Concorde faire l'aller-retour USA Europe en une journe est un plus pour les dirigeants des grandes ou importantes entreprises et tout simplement des diplomates quoique les communications actuelles remplacent beaucoup d'changes physiques.
Perso je ne comprends pas "l'chec" du A380 dont le confort est  vanter ( ce que j'en sais) et la charge utile norme ! mais "tout se passe comme si "des lobbies n'en voulaient pas ... Bon ce n'est pas le cas, alors pourquoi ne le remplit-on pas pour un Paris-New-York ? Parce que les autres vols seraient vides (ou presque) et  : personne n'en veut dans la confrrie des transporteurs ariens.
Bien sur,  moiti plein "de passagers" il n'est pas "rentable" . Et quand on a un taux de change dfaillant il n'y a rien  faire !

----------


## el_slapper

> C'tait une erreur de ne pas former les pilotes. Si ils avaient su ce que faisait le MCAS et comment l'arrter tous les crashs auraient pu tre vits.


Aprs le crash de Lion Air, les pilotes Ethiopiens (un pays ou la culture aronautique est forte) se sont jets sur toutes les donnes  leur porte, et ont tout fait pour comprendre les spcificits du MCAS. Ils se sont auto-forms, en somme. Mais cela n'a pas suffi. Ils ont tent bien plus que leurs homologues indonsiens - qui eux ont t totalement surpris, et pour cause. Sans succs. Le MCAS tait bien trop pigeux.




> Avec un Concorde faire l'aller-retour USA Europe en une journe est un plus pour les dirigeants des grandes ou importantes entreprises et tout simplement des diplomates quoique les communications actuelles remplacent beaucoup d'changes physiques.


La masse critique de clientle pour rentabiliser le Concorde n'a jamais t atteinte. Je doute qu'elle le soit dans l'avenir. En outre, il y a l'pineuse question du bruit, et celle de l'environnement.




> Perso je ne comprends pas "l'chec" du A380 dont le confort est  vanter ( ce que j'en sais) et la charge utile norme !


Non, Le souci de l'A380, c'est que les grands axes ou il pouvait tre rentable n'taient pas assez nombreux. Un 787 (ou son concurrent direct l'excellent A350) est bien plus versatile, et permet  la compagnie d'ouvrir bien plus de lignes. Certes, le cout par sige est un poil suprieur, mais quand on regarde le cout par sige vendu, ben, c'est diffrent.

----------


## redcurve

> Vous  tes bien premptoire dans vos affirmations !
> Vous imaginez que les gens d'Airbus ont manqu ces rflexions. 
> Avec un Concorde faire l'aller-retour USA Europe en une journe est un plus pour les dirigeants des grandes ou importantes entreprises et tout simplement des diplomates quoique les communications actuelles remplacent beaucoup d'changes physiques.
> Perso je ne comprends pas "l'chec" du A380 dont le confort est  vanter ( ce que j'en sais) et la charge utile norme ! mais "tout se passe comme si "des lobbies n'en voulaient pas ... Bon ce n'est pas le cas, alors pourquoi ne le remplit-on pas pour un Paris-New-York ? Parce que les autres vols seraient vides (ou presque) et  : personne n'en veut dans la confrrie des transporteurs ariens.
> Bien sur,  moiti plein "de passagers" il n'est pas "rentable" . Et quand on a un taux de change dfaillant il n'y a rien  faire !


Le A380 n'a aucun sens, a n'est pas pour rien qu'il n'y a jamais eu de super jumbo en dehors du 747, Airbus a fait de la merde. En outre, Airbus n'a du tout tenu compte du traffic fret lors de la conception de l'A380, ce que Boeing a fait sur le 747. Du coup un A380 est bien moins rentable qu'un 747, puisque les compagnies ne peuvent pas prendre autant de fret  haute valeur ajout et facturer.

La masse critique de passages pour rentabilise le vol supersonique n'a jamais t atteinte, en outre le concorde est un avion parfaitement impracticable si vous faites plus 1m80 (on touche le plafond). En terme de confort il tait  la rue qui plus est. Bref une machine obsolte avant de voler.

----------


## redcurve

> Aprs le crash de Lion Air, les pilotes Ethiopiens (un pays ou la culture aronautique est forte) se sont jets sur toutes les donnes  leur porte, et ont tout fait pour comprendre les spcificits du MCAS. Ils se sont auto-forms, en somme. Mais cela n'a pas suffi. Ils ont tent bien plus que leurs homologues indonsiens - qui eux ont t totalement surpris, et pour cause. Sans succs. Le MCAS tait bien trop pigeux.
> 
> 
> 
> La masse critique de clientle pour rentabiliser le Concorde n'a jamais t atteinte. Je doute qu'elle le soit dans l'avenir. En outre, il y a l'pineuse question du bruit, et celle de l'environnement.
> 
> 
> 
> Non, Le souci de l'A380, c'est que les grands axes ou il pouvait tre rentable n'taient pas assez nombreux. Un 787 (ou son concurrent direct l'excellent A350) est bien plus versatile, et permet  la compagnie d'ouvrir bien plus de lignes. Certes, le cout par sige est un poil suprieur, mais quand on regarde le cout par sige vendu, ben, c'est diffrent.


En soit le MCAS est une bonne ide mais le non com de boeing sur le sujet a t catastrophique

----------


## redcurve

> Ce qui est certains c'est que le concorde tait beaucoup mieux conu que le Boeing 737 Max. (en mme temps quel avion est pire le 737 Max ?)
> Malheureusement les USA ont mis la pression pour l'empcher de voler.
> USA : comment ltat a tu le vol supersonique


Pire que le 737 Max heu le A380 Airbus a juste eu de la change, entre les problmes moteurs, les fissures dans les ailes, les fissures dans le fuselage etc. Ils ont eu du pot, a ne dure jamais longtemps.

En outre, il n'y a pas de problme dans la conception du 737 MAX en soit, le problme vient d'un manque de communication sur un systme quipant la machine et sur le non retour d'informations au niveau UI/UX. Boeing n'a effectu aucun changement dans la conception de l'avion en lui-mme, ils ont drouls un MAJ logicielle et mis  jour les manuels d'instruction.

----------


## Ryu2000

> En outre, il n'y a pas de problme dans la conception du 737 MAX en soit


Mais bien sr que si ! Les types ont juste install un plus gros moteur dans l'ancien fusellage, les 2 n'allaient pas ensemble et Boeing a t oblig de dvelopper un logiciel pour viter que l'avion ne dcroche trop souvent.
C'est  cause du MCAS et du manque de formaton si il y a eu les crashs, mais si l'avion avait t bien concu, il n'y aurait pas eu besoin du MCAS.

Boeing 737 MAX, pourquoi une mise  jour logicielle ne peut pas compenser son dfaut de conception, Gregory Travis suggre une rvision du design

Tout est dans ce paragraphe :
Ralph Nader : "Le 737 Max de Boeing ne doit plus jamais voler"



> ll n'est pas stable : ses moteurs sont trop lourds pour son fuselage, *ce qui modifie son centre de gravit et le rend plus susceptible de dcrocher.* Les pilotes ont donc plus de chances de perdre le contrle. Face  ce problme, la rponse de Boeing a t inacceptable. *Plutt que de refaire des tests, d'amliorer l'arodynamisme de leur modle, ils ont prfr faire des rustines en amliorant leur logiciel*, le systme anti-dcrochage MCAS, destin  rduire ce dsquilibre. Cette solution est irresponsable. Les dirigeants de Boeing parient leur socit sur un avion instable ds sa conception.

----------


## web bea

> En outre, il n'y a pas de problme dans la conception du 737 MAX en soit


  :8O: 

Je vous conseille de bien relire les messages prcdents du sujet afin de mieux comprendre l'origine du problme ayant conduit  la perte de 2 avions.


En rsum le 737 est un trs vieil avion datant des annes 60 mais pour tout un tas de raisons lies  la certification des aronefs et  la formation des navigants et des mcaniciens il est plus simple et surtout beaucoup plus avantageux financirement de faire voluer un aronef existant que d'en dvelopper un nouveau. Le 737 a donc eu droit  de nombreuses versions et volutions.

Quand il s'agissait, il y a dj presque une quarantaine d'annes, de remplacer les racteurs simple flux des premires versions par des moteurs double flux sur les versions classic des annes 80 ils s'en sont sortis avec un rabotage de la partie basse des moteurs. C'est ainsi qu'on peut reconnatre trs facilement les 737 grce  la forme aplatie caractristique des moteurs qui les quipent depuis l'abandon des moteurs simple flux.
Pour la version Max, les moteurs tant encore plus volumineux et encombrants, le rabotage n'tait plus suffisant pour garantir une marge au sol acceptable. Il a donc en plus fallu les dplacer et cela a eu pour effet de dplacer le centre de gravit de l'avion. On aurait aussi pu faire un nouvel avion, cela aurait sans nul doute tait prfrable, mais comme expliqu  plus haut cela aurait cot plus cher.
Or la stabilit d'un avion dpend des positions respectives de son centre de gravit et de son foyer (point o s'applique la rsultante des forces de portances). En dplaant le centre de gravit l'avion a perdu en stabilit  un tel point que cela a du tre compens par de l'lectronique avec le MCAS. C'est le dysfonctionnement de ce fameux MCAS qui a occasionn la perte des avions ainsi que le fait que les pilotes n'taient semble-t-il mme pas au courant de la prsence de ce systme  bord et de son rle (au moins lors du premier accident). Il se trouve qu'en effet Boeing avait assez peu communiqu sur le sujet du MCAS. On peut fort bien le comprendre : dire qu'on a ajout un systme lectronique destin  corriger les dfauts de conception et le manque de stabilit de l'avion qu'ils entrainent n'aurait pas t forcment trs vendeur...

Il n'y a donc pas un mais bien au moins 2 problmes de conception : le premier c'est la position des moteurs qui entraine un manque de stabilit et le second c'est la programmation du MCAS destin  corriger le premier problme. 

Les causes des 2 accidents sont elles multiples : les problmes de conception mentionns, la phase de certification par la FAA qui ne s'est pas droule de faon optimale (c'est le moins que l'on puisse dire), la communication de Boeing, la formation insuffisante des pilotes au pilotage de ce qui tait plus un nouvel avion (dot en outre d'un nouveau systme de bord) que d'une simple volution...

Remarquons aussi que les cots pour Boeing seront au final bien plus importants que ceux qui auraient t induits par le dveloppement d'un nouvel appareil.



PS: attention aussi  la grammaire, si le subjonctif du verbe tre _soit_, le pronom _soi_ et le nom _soie_ se prononcent de la mme manire, cela ne veut pas dire pour autant qu'ils soient interchangeables  loisir quand on passe  l'crit.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

@Ryu2000 : lAerion on dirait le trireacteur du milliardaire  Carreidas  dans la BD Tintin. 

@byrautor : lA380 faisait tout simplement doublon dans avec le 737  Puis faut dire que le march du  trs long courrier  , genre Quantas ou Cathay Pacific reste un march de niche  Mme aux USA ou dans des pays comme le japon ou la chine, les gros porteurs sont plutt long que   tage . 

ventuellement le march de lultra luxe avec le golfe persique et arabique. 

===

Pour la question de la mise en circulation du 737 Max :

1) Aux USA dans la culture cest dabord, on met sur le march puis aprs seulement on regarde ce qui ne va pas. En Europe cest linverse.
2) Les entreprises US sont coutumires de ce type de scandale  Monsanto (Round UP, Aspartam ), Dr Pepper ,  Aprs plusieurs annes on doit retirer du march,  causes de procdures judiciaires et / ou de vices dtects.

=== 

Dans la catgorie "super jumbo" , il reste le Beluga (la blague mme les pices de l'A380 ne rentrent pas toutes !) et l'Antonov An-225 . Juste que les pistes des aroports ne permettent pas d'accueillir tous les avions ...

----------


## web bea

> Le A380 n'a aucun sens, a n'est pas pour rien qu'il n'y a jamais eu de super jumbo en dehors du 747, Airbus a fait de la merde.


De la merde? Si on met de ct les problmes des moteurs qui, soit dit en passant, ne sont pas fabriqus par Airbus,  il s'agit quand mme d'une trs belle russite technique.

Aprs c'est un chec commercial, c'est clair, mais l probablement c'est sans doute plus une question de mauvais timing que le rsultat d'un boulot de merde. 
On pourrait dire aussi alors que ce sont les stratges et les dcideurs d'Airbus qui ont merd mais mme l ce n'est pas flagrant. Prvoir l'volution du trafic ou du besoin des compagnies ce n'est dj pas simple  30 ans mais prendre en compte en plus les pandmies et la prise de conscience des citoyens et des politiques en ce qui concerne les changements climatiques et les mesures qui en dcouleront ce n'est pas vident. Il aurait aussi fallu prvoir que les progrs des moteurs amneraient  pouvoir se passer des quadrimoteurs pour les vols longue distance au dessus des mers. Le but de cet avion ce n'tait pas juste de concurrencer Boeing, c'tait surtout un moyen de se prparer  l'volution prvue du trafic arien dans un monde o le nombre de slots est contraint. Peut-on raisonnablement jeter la pierre  ceux qui ont lanc le programme dans les annes 90? Ce qui peut sembler vident aujourd'hui ne l'tait pas il y a 30 ans.

Le 380 est sans doute arriv trop tard sur le march rduit des trs gros porteurs.
Un nouvel avion c'est long  dvelopper, surtout quand il s'agit d'un trs gros porteur. Boeing avait beaucoup d'avance et, ayant sorti son 747 des dcennies plus tt, avait dj vendu une multitude d'avions sur cette niche commerciale. Les infra-structures n'taient pas prtes non plus pour accueillir un avion de de l'envergure du 380, beaucoup d'aroports lui sont rests inaccessibles. L'augmentation du cot du carburant a aussi contribu  faire privilgier des bi-racteurs comme les 777, 787, 330 ou 350 aux quadri-racteurs (747, 340, 380) pour les vols long courrier. Ces bi-racteurs consomment videmment moins mais cotent aussi moins cher  l'achat, et finalement, n'emportent pas tellement moins de passagers que le 380 et le 747. C'est sans doute la raison pour laquelle la production des 747 va tre stoppe l'an prochain, elle aussi. Peut-on dire pour autant que Boeing a fait un travail de merde sur les 747 parce qu'on n'en aurait plus besoin et qu'on arrte sa production? Je ne crois pas. 

Les temps ont chang et les volutions ont fait que nous n'avons plus besoin de ces gros porteurs (pour l'instant), c'est tout.

----------


## edrobal

> Je vous conseille de bien relire les messages prcdents du sujet afin de mieux comprendre l'origine du problme ayant conduit  la perte de 2 avions.
> Pour la version Max, les moteurs tant encore plus volumineux et encombrants, le rabotage n'tait plus suffisant pour garantir une marge au sol acceptable. Il a donc en plus fallu les dplacer et cela a eu pour effet de dplacer le centre de gravit de l'avion. On aurait aussi pu faire un nouvel avion, cela aurait sans nul doute tait prfrable, mais comme expliqu  plus haut cela aurait cot plus cher.
> 
> 
> PS: attention aussi  la grammaire, si le subjonctif du verbe tre _soit_, le pronom _soi_ et le nom _soie_ se prononcent de la mme manire, cela ne veut pas dire pour autant qu'ils soient interchangeables  loisir quand on passe  l'crit.


Comme je l'ai dj signal, le problme n'est pas le centre de gravit. Il n'existe pas d'ingnieur incapable d'quilibrer un avion. Mme chez Boeing. Le problme est qu'il n'a pas suffit d'avancer les moteurs ce qui n'aurait rien arrang, mais qu'il a fallu les rehausser en avant de l'aile ce qui a modifi le flux d'air sur celle-ci ce qui provoque dans certaines configurations un auto-cabrage qui pourrait dclencher un dcrochage. Pour cela, le MCAS agit non sur la commande de profondeur mais sur le plan fixe du stabilisateur.

----------


## Ryu2000

> ce qui provoque dans certaines configurations un auto-cabrage qui pourrait dclencher un dcrochage


Si le 737 Max tait passablement conu, a n'arriverait pas autant.

Il y a clairement un problme  pleine puissance :
Boeing 737 Max : lavion qui naurait jamais d voler



> Les essais en vol ont trs vite confirm ces craintes et ont permis de caractriser des risques de dcrochages dus  une mise en cabr de lavion, lorsque les moteurs taient  pleine puissance.
> 
> On peut aisment comprendre que si le centre de gravit et le  centre de pousse  des moteurs sont fortement dplacs vers lavant alors que le centre de portance qui est principalement d aux ailes nest pas chang, un couple de nature diffrente se manifeste lorsque les moteurs sont  la puissance maximale. Surtout si en plus ces nouveaux moteurs sont encore plus puissants. En rsum, le 737 Max devient un avion aux caractristiques de vol dlicates au dcollage et trs diffrentes des modles prcdents.
> 
> Devant ce danger, les essais en vol furent suspendus. Le gant de Seattle chercha une solution en urgence. Lavion tant dj massivement vendu et les approvisionnements lancs, lavionneur US dcida de faire un  tripatouillage  informatique dans les commandes de vol afin ne pas perdre de temps pour rsoudre ce problme de conception. Une solution bricole nomme  Manoeuvering Characteristics Augmentation System  qui, si elle dtectait un angle dattaque trop important pouvant conduire  un dcrochage, braquait automatiquement le stabilisateur horizontal arrire, de faon  mettre lavion en piqu. Ce systme est  arm  - cest--dire prt  agir lorsque lavion est pilot en mode manuel ce qui est le cas au dcollage.


Je crois que c'est le commentaire le mieux not du topic :



> Puis ils ont voulu monter les tout derniers moteurs, les plus conomes en carburant et aussi les plus puissant (comme Airbus l'a fait sur le 330 et le 350... mais pas sur le 320). 
> Mais la soufflante de ces moteurs est si immense, qu'il tait impossible de les monter l o se trouve normalement les moteurs du 737.
> Donc ils ont avanc (et pas qu'un peu) le pylne pour rehausser la fixation des moteurs, ce qui cote bien moins cher que de modifier le train donc son logement dans le fuselage donc le fuselage et ainsi de suite jusqu' la production d'un nouvel avion.
> Ils ont donc compltement dplacer le centre de pousse , multipli par 2 la puissance ce qui peut gnrer un couple cabreur ingrable.
> On obtient un avion mal n, qui ne peut pas vol sans tre contrl par de l'informatique. Et de l vient l'installation du systme MCAS disposant de la puissance ncessaire pour contrer ce couple cabreur. Couple qu'un humain ne pourrait pas contrer tout comme il ne peut pas contrer le systme MCAS lorsque celui-ci prend une dcision errone.
> Si un avion est mal conus, l'informatique n'y pourra rien.

----------


## byrautor

de Web Bea 
[  Or la stabilit d'un avion dpend des positions respectives de son centre de gravit et de son foyer (point o s'applique la rsultante des forces de portances). En dplaant le centre de gravit l'avion a perdu en stabilit  un tel point que cela a du tre compens par de l'lectronique avec le MCAS.  ]
Bien d'accord.
 se voit presque lorsqu'on observe le positionnement des ailes par rapport au fuselage !

----------


## plegat

> se voit presque lorsqu'on observe le positionnement des ailes par rapport au fuselage !


Sauf que la gomtrie de la cellule du MAX est "quasiment" la mme que le -800, les ailes n'ont pas boug...

----------


## byrautor

> Sauf que la gomtrie de la cellule du MAX est "quasiment" la mme que le -800, les ailes n'ont pas boug...


Ah Bob, si vous le dites. une erreur de perspective alors ! ::):

----------


## plegat

> Ah Bob, si vous le dites. une erreur de perspective alors !


Les moteurs ayant gonfl et boug, effectivement, a peut tromper l'oeil!
Mais les ailes ont t reprises, j'ose esprer  quelques adaptations prs pour encaisser la nouvelle charge...

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Accidents mortels du 737 Max : des ingnieurs mis  l'cart, une pnurie d'expertise, la dlgation des fonctions de surveillance,*
*le rapport accablant des dnonciateurs de Boeing    * 

Le rapport _Aviation Whistleblower_ publi mardi par un comit du Snat amricain cite de nombreuses lacunes en matire de surveillance au sein du gouvernement et de l'industrie aronautique. Le rapport a t produit  la demande du Comit snatorial du commerce, des sciences et des transports en rponse  deux accidents de Boeing 737 MAX en 2018 et 2019 qui ont fait 346 morts. Il est bas sur les tmoignages de sept dnonciateurs de l'industrie de Boeing, GE et de la Federal Aviation Administration (FAA).

Boeing a conu le 737 Max pour concurrencer l'Airbus A320neo. Afin d'atteindre un rendement nergtique comparable, Boeing a essentiellement install de nouveaux moteurs sur la cellule existante du 737, ce qui a permis  l'avion de passagers d'viter de passer par un nouveau processus d'approbation rglementaire.

Le 737 Max rsultant, cependant, avait des caractristiques de conduite diffrentes de celles du 737, et Boeing a tent de compenser en ajoutant une couche logicielle appele MCAS, le systme d'augmentation des caractristiques de manuvre.

Le MCAS ajuste la position de l'avion, en rglant les surfaces de contrle de l'avion pour maintenir une position dfinie. Il a t conu pour le faire sur la base d'une entre d'un seul capteur d'angle d'attaque, par rapport  trois capteurs dans le modle Airbus comparable. Et cela s'est avr dsastreux.

En 2019, un avion 737 Max exploit par Ethiopian Airlines s'est cras cinq mois seulement aprs qu'un autre avion appartenant  l'Indonsie, Lion Air 610 (un 737 Max), a plong dans la mer. Les enquteurs ont dcouvert qu' ces deux occasions, un capteur dfectueux a provoqu un dclenchement erron du systme automatique anti-dcrochage, le  Maneuvering Characteristics Augmentation System  (MCAS), forant l'avion  piquer du nez. Les pilotes de Lion Air et d'Ethiopian Airlines se sont battus pour redresser leurs jets, mais ont t dpasss par le systme automatique  chaque fois qu'ils ont essay.

En 2019, les pilotes du vol 302 d'Ethiopian Airlines, galement un 737 Max, ont tent de contrer les effets du MCAS mais n'ont pas pu dplacer physiquement la roue de compensation mcanique en raison de la force arodynamique de la plonge vers le sol.

Boeing a conclu en janvier un rglement de 2,5 milliards de dollars (environ 2,18 milliards d'euros) avec le ministre amricain de la Justice d'amendes et d'indemnisations, qui comprenait un fonds de 500 millions de dollars pour indemniser les familles des 346 victimes des deux accidents du 737 Max. Le fabricant n'a cependant pas reconnu immdiatement sa culpabilit, ce qui l'aurait empch de recevoir de futurs contrats gouvernementaux. Au lieu de cela, il a conclu un accord de poursuite diffre.

Mais en novembre, suite  des rapports qui mettaient en vidence les dfaillances dans la conception de l'avion, l'amricain a t forc de l'admettre. 

Un porte-parole de Boeing a dclar :  Boeing s'engage  faire en sorte que toutes les familles qui ont perdu des tres chers dans les accidents soient entirement et quitablement indemnises pour leur perte. L'accord dpos auprs du tribunal est une tape importante dans ce processus. En acceptant la responsabilit, l'accord de Boeing avec les familles permet aux parties de concentrer leurs efforts sur la dtermination de l'indemnisation approprie pour chaque famille. 

Les proches britanniques de l'une des victimes ont salu l'aveu de responsabilit de Boeing. Mark Pegram, le pre de Sam Pegram, un travailleur humanitaire dcd dans l'accident, a dclar  la BBC :  Le principal point positif pour nous est que Boeing admet sa responsabilit et ne rejette pas la responsabilit sur Ethiopian Airlines ou les pilotes .

Aucun dirigeant d'entreprise ne risque d'emprisonnement pour l'inconduite reconnue par l'entreprise. Boeing a licenci le PDG Dennis Muilenburg fin 2019 pour les accidents du 737 Max et il est parti avec 62 millions de dollars d'indemnisation.


*L'ancien pilote technique en chef de Boeing inculp pour fraude*

Le ministre de la Justice a inculp en octobre Mark A. Forkner, un ancien pilote technique en chef du Boeing 737 MAX, pour fraude. Le gouvernement soutient que Forkner a fourni  la FAA des informations fausses, inexactes et incompltes sur le MCAS, ce qui a conduit aux malentendus qui ont contribu aux deux accidents.

Le 14 octobre, le  ministre de la Justice a inculp l'ancien pilote technique en chef de Boeing pour fraude. Mark A. Forkner est accus d'avoir tromp le groupe d'valuation des aronefs de la Federal Aviation Administration dans le cadre de son valuation de l'avion 737 MAX de Boeing et d'avoir complot pour frauder les clients de la compagnie arienne amricaine de Boeing afin d'obtenir des dizaines de millions de dollars pour Boeing. Comme allgu dans l'acte d'accusation, Forkner a fourni  l'agence des informations matriellement fausses, inexactes et incompltes sur une nouvelle partie des commandes de vol du Boeing 737 MAX appele Systme d'augmentation des caractristiques de manuvre (MCAS).

 Pour tenter d'conomiser de l'argent pour Boeing, Forkner aurait cach des informations critiques aux rgulateurs , a dclar le procureur amricain par intrim Chad E. Meacham pour le district nord du Texas.  Son choix impitoyable d'induire la FAA en erreur a entrav la capacit de l'agence  protger le public volant et a laiss les pilotes dans l'embarras, manquant d'informations sur certaines commandes de vol du 737 MAX. Le ministre de la Justice ne tolrera pas la fraude, en particulier dans les secteurs o les enjeux sont si importants .

 Forkner aurait cach des informations cruciales sur le Boeing 737 Max et tromp la FAA, montrant un mpris flagrant pour ses responsabilits et la scurit des clients et des quipages des compagnies ariennes , a dclar le directeur adjoint Calvin Shivers du FBI.  Le FBI continuera de dtenir des individus comme Forker. responsables de leurs actes frauduleux qui portent atteinte  la scurit publique .

*Le rapport Aviation Whistleblower*

Le rapport du Snat _Aviation Whistleblower_ fait suite  la loi sur la certification, la scurit et la responsabilit des aronefs, une loi de rforme de la scurit arienne promulgue en dcembre 2020 pour rsoudre les problmes qui ont conduit aux deux accidents.

Il dtaille le tmoignage d'Ed Pierson, un ancien cadre suprieur de Boeing, qui a dcrit 13 autres incidents de scurit signals avec le 737 Max qui n'ont entran aucune perte de vie. Il a observ :

 Le plus choquant de tous, 11 de ces 13 incidents de scurit se sont produits dans les cinq mois entre le crash de Lion Air et celui d'Ethiopian Airlines. Donc 2 incidents de scurit par mois. Ainsi,  un moment o Boeing et la FAA auraient d fonctionner avec une conscience extrmement leve aprs le crash de Lion Air, le MAX a continu  enregistrer en moyenne deux incidents de scurit par mois pendant les cinq mois qui ont prcd le crash d'Ethiopian Airlines.  ce rythme, si le MAX n'avait pas t immobilis au sol en mars 2019, il aurait pu y avoir 42 autres incidents de scurit impliquant des systmes de l'avion (autres que le MCAS) d'ici dcembre 2020, ce qui signifie une probabilit d'autant plus leve d'un autre accident mortel .

Le rapport a rvl que le processus de certification de la FAA met le personnel de l'aviation sous une pression indue.

Par exemple, Richard Kucera, un ancien ingnieur de GE Aviation, a racont  avoir t plac dans une position intenable o il tait responsable de la conduite des tests de conformit des moteurs au nom de [la] FAA, tout en tant galement charg de prparer les moteurs GE pour passer ces mmes tests . Et le personnel de Boeing, est-il expliqu dans le rapport, a fait face  une pression de calendrier  implacable  en ce qui concerne le 737 Max.

La FAA, selon les dnonciateurs, avait trop peu d'ingnieurs en scurit dans son bureau de Seattle supervisant Boeing et avait des processus de certification qui ne refltaient pas les normes de navigabilit actuelles.

Non seulement cela, les ingnieurs seniors de la FAA qui ont soulev des problmes de scurit  ont t mis  l'cart lors de la certification du 737 Max , indique le rapport.

La FAA et l'industrie aronautique, selon le rapport, sont galement confrontes au dfi de certifier et d'exploiter des systmes techniques complexes qui impliquent l'interaction de personnes et de systmes automatiss, aggrav par la raret d'experts qui comprennent vraiment ces systmes.

 Alors que les systmes de contrle de vol automatiss peuvent amliorer la scurit, le recours accru  l'automatisation cre de nouveaux dfis en matire de scurit , indique le rapport.

 Ceux-ci vont de l'chec des pilotes  utiliser correctement les systmes de vol automatiss, aux dysfonctionnements logiciels qui gnrent des donnes errones,  la dgradation des comptences de pilotage manuel. 

Le rapport fait de nombreuses recommandations pour augmenter les capacits de surveillance de la FAA, en particulier en ce qui concerne son programme d'autorisation de dsignation d'organisation (ODA) - par lequel le gendarme de l'aviation amricaine dlgue ses tches de surveillance aux travailleurs des entreprises qu'il est cens surveiller.

Cette pratique consistant  laisser les employs des entreprises aronautiques agir au nom du personnel de la FAA, comme le note le rapport, a conduit  l'approbation de systmes qui n'auraient pas d tre approuvs.

Par exemple, Michael Collins, un ancien ingnieur de la FAA, a tmoign que les directeurs de la FAA ont dlgu 95 pour cent de la certification du Boeing 787 Dreamliner au personnel de Boeing.

 Cette dcision de dlgation comprenait la certification d'une nouvelle technologie d'installation de batteries  haut risque, une dcision prise contre la recommandation d'un spcialiste technique qui a identifi le dfaut de conception critique pour la scurit du systme , indique le rapport.

 En l'absence de supervision des ingnieurs techniques et de scurit de la FAA, l'ODA de Boeing a estim que la conception du systme de batterie au lithium tait conforme. Plus tard, ce dfaut de conception exact a conduit  de dangereux incendies de 787 et  l'ventuelle mise  la terre par la FAA du 787 Dreamliner .

Source : rapport

----------


## archqt

62 millions de dollars, cool le mec, t'as indirectement particip  la mort de 600 ? personnes donc on doit te licencier, avec une prime quand mme.

----------


## Machin0410

Pour les victimes : 1,4 M$ par famille
Pour la personne la plus directement responsable de cet tat de fait : 62M$ de Bonus

a ruisselle svre...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Aucun dirigeant d'entreprise ne risque d'emprisonnement pour l'inconduite reconnue par l'entreprise. Boeing a licenci le PDG Dennis Muilenburg fin 2019 pour les accidents du 737 Max et il est parti avec 62 millions de dollars d'indemnisation.


a doit tre sympa d'tre PDG d'une grande entreprise. Tu gagnes la blinde quand tu te fais virer parce que t'as fais quelque chose de trs grave.




> Le plus choquant de tous, 11 de ces 13 incidents de scurit se sont produits dans les cinq mois entre le crash de Lion Air et celui d'Ethiopian Airlines. Donc 2 incidents de scurit par mois. Ainsi,  un moment o Boeing et la FAA auraient d fonctionner avec une conscience extrmement leve aprs le crash de Lion Air, *le MAX a continu  enregistrer en moyenne deux incidents de scurit par mois pendant les cinq mois qui ont prcd le crash d'Ethiopian Airlines*.  ce rythme, si le MAX n'avait pas t immobilis au sol en mars 2019, il aurait pu y avoir 42 autres incidents de scurit impliquant des systmes de l'avion (autres que le MCAS) d'ici dcembre 2020, ce qui signifie une probabilit d'autant plus leve d'un autre accident mortel .


Ils s'attendaient  quoi les dirigeants de Boeing ?
Ils espraient que les incidents de scurit disparaissent tout seul ?




> Par exemple, Michael Collins, un ancien ingnieur de la FAA, a tmoign que les directeurs de la FAA ont dlgu 95 pour cent de la certification du Boeing 787 Dreamliner au personnel de Boeing.


Quelque part la FAA est encore plus coupable que Boeing, si elle avait fait son job elle n'aurait jamais autoris le Max  voler.

----------


## steel-finger

J'aimerais savoir si l'autorisation de la FAA est suffisant pour que le 737 Max puisse voler en Europe ou un organisme interne a l'europe va contrler l'appareil lui aussi ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> un organisme interne a l'europe


Il y a un truc qui s'appelle EASA (Agence europenne de la scurit arienne) mais si a se trouve elle a une confiance aveugle dans la FAA. (elle ne faut peut-tre pas les contrles)

2019 : L'espace arien europen interdit  tous les Boeing 737 MAX
2021 : Le Boeing 737 MAX de nouveau autoris  voler en Europe

----------


## kain_tn

> J'aimerais savoir si l'autorisation de la FAA est suffisant pour que le 737 Max puisse voler en Europe ou un organisme interne a l'europe va contrler l'appareil lui aussi ?


S'il est autoris  voler par la FAA, il volera certainement en Europe et ailleurs car pour l'instant, les diffrents organismes de certification se font confiance mutuellement (sinon la FAA devrait par exemple auditer les Airbus, etc).

En 2019, il a fallut que ces diffrentes organismes suspendent le MAX ( commencer par l'Asie), pour que la FAA daigne enfin le suspendre aussi.





> Aucun dirigeant d'entreprise ne risque d'emprisonnement pour l'inconduite reconnue par l'entreprise. Boeing a licenci le PDG Dennis Muilenburg fin 2019 pour les accidents du 737 Max et il est parti avec 62 millions de dollars d'indemnisation.


Le message de Boeing  ses dirigeants est trs clair: "Rapportez-nous du fric, mme au prix de la vie de tous nos passagers! Au pire, si vous vous faites prendre, on vous vire avec un trs beau cadeau".





> Pour tenter d'conomiser de l'argent pour Boeing, Forkner aurait cach des informations critiques aux rgulateurs , a dclar le procureur amricain par intrim Chad E. Meacham pour le district nord du Texas.  Son choix impitoyable d'induire la FAA en erreur a entrav la capacit de l'agence  protger le public volant et a laiss les pilotes dans l'embarras, manquant d'informations sur certaines commandes de vol du 737 MAX. Le ministre de la Justice ne tolrera pas la fraude, en particulier dans les secteurs o les enjeux sont si importants .


Toujours cette mme histoire o les gars essayent de nous faire croire que ce type a agi seul, sans aucune motivation de la part de sa hirarchie... C'tait la mme histoire que pendant le Dieselgate (Volkswagen).

EDIT:
Ingnieurs, dveloppeurs, rflchissez bien aux consquences de vos actes, car le management de votre entreprise vous jettera sous le bus sans aucun scrupule, plutt que d'admettre qu'ils sont  l'origine d'une demande/d'un problme, ds lors qu'il y aura des ennuis avec la justice.

----------


## Ryu2000

> "Rapportez-nous du fric, mme au prix de la vie de tous nos passagers!


La stratgie n'a pas fonctionn.
Boeing va dpenser plus d'argent pour faire oublier ce scandale, que ce qu'aurait couter de concevoir correctement un avion depuis le dbut.

Avec 2,5 milliards de dollars, tu dois pouvoir payer une grosse partie de la conception d'un avion :
Crash des 737 MAX : accus de fraude officiellement, Boeing va payer 2,5 milliards de dollars



> Le gant de laronautique a accept de verser plus de 2,5 milliards de dollars (2 milliards deuros) pour solder certaines poursuites  dont une amende pnale de 243,6 millions de dollars (198,6 millions deuros), 1,77 milliard de dollars (1,44 milliard deuros) dindemnits  ses clients et 500 millions de dollars (407 millions) pour *un fond destin  indemniser les proches des 346 victimes des deux accidents  Lion Air, en octobre 2018, et Ethiopian Airlines, en mars 2019.*


a coute cher de tuer des gens. (il faut que Boeing le note quelque part a, c'est important dans le retour d'exprience, ce serait dommage de reproduire l'erreur dans le futur)

----------


## kain_tn

> La stratgie n'a pas fonctionn.
> Boeing va dpenser plus d'argent pour faire oublier ce scandale, que ce qu'aurait couter de concevoir correctement un avion depuis le dbut.
> 
> Avec 2,5 milliards de dollars, tu dois pouvoir payer une grosse partie de la conception d'un avion :
> Crash des 737 MAX : accus de fraude officiellement, Boeing va payer 2,5 milliards de dollars


En 2019, il y avait des messages sur Slashdot sur le sujet qui parlaient plutt de 10-20 milliards pour refaire un avion de zro, sans rutiliser le fuselage du 737. Du coup si c'est effectivement l'ordre de prix, alors a a fonctionn.





> a coute cher de tuer des gens. (il faut que Boeing le note quelque part a, c'est important dans le retour d'exprience, ce serait dommage de reproduire l'erreur dans le futur)


Malheureusement, je ne pense pas qu'ils aient retenu quoi que ce soit, ou alors ce sera "quoi faire en cas de faute grave pour se dresponsabiliser": le parachute dor de leur ancien PDG en dit long sur leur mentalit.

----------


## Ryu2000

> 10-20 milliards pour refaire un avion de zro


Si on fait le bilan complet de tout ce qu'a cout le scandale du 737 Max  Boeing on ne doit pas arriver ben loin des 20 milliards. Et aujourd'hui Boeing a toujours sur le dos des 737 Max mal conu. C'est toujours un bricolage qui permet  l'avion de voler... (bon au moins les pilotes savent comment dsactiver le MCAS maintenant  ::lol:: )
De toute faon Boeing devra concevoir un avion de cette gamme depuis le dbut un jour, je suis convaincu que si le 737 Max n'avait jamais exist Boeing aurait gagn du temps et de l'argent.

----------


## kain_tn

> [...]je suis convaincu que si le 737 Max n'avait jamais exist Boeing aurait gagn du temps et de l'argent.


L, je ne peux qu'tre d'accord avec toi.

Maintenant, on voit tous les jours dans notre travail les consquences d'une dette technique non-gre/mal-gre, de deadlines intenables ainsi que de cols blancs qui continuent de penser que rduire la qualit va coter moins cher sur le long terme...

----------


## el_slapper

> En 2019, il y avait des messages sur Slashdot sur le sujet qui parlaient plutt de 10-20 milliards pour refaire un avion de zro, sans rutiliser le fuselage du 737. Du coup si c'est effectivement l'ordre de prix, alors a a fonctionn.


Pas convaincu. Ils peuvent parfaitement rutiliser le fuselage, en redessinant juste les ailes. Surtout, le MAX ayant une rputation plombe, ils vont devoir faire un nouveau modle sur ce segment. (et aussi parce que la tendance va vers des monocouloirs de plus en plus longs, comme l'A321 ou le nouveau MS21 russe). Ce qui risque d'ailleurs de pousser Airbus  suivre. L'A320 est une conception plus rcente que le 737 (1980 contre 1967), mais pas rcente quand mme. ET le neo pourrait avoir, par consquent, lui aussi, une dure de vie plus courte.

le projet A380, c'est 18 milliards. Certes il y a eu de l'inflation depuis, mais un quadrimoteur de 500 places coute bien plus cher  concevoir qu'un bimoteur de 200 places. Et l'A380 partait vraiment de zro, Airbus n'avait jamais fait a.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Pas convaincu. Ils peuvent parfaitement rutiliser le fuselage, en redessinant juste les ailes.


Je ne sais pas trop... a parlait je ne sais plus o d'ailes trop avances par rapport au centre de gravit, ce qui a oblig  mettre un systme de compensation, qui aurait eu un impact sur le MCAS. S'il faut dcaler les ailes sur le fuselage, a demanderait un redesign (au moins partiel), non ?

De toute manire, comme tu dis, cette gamme (737 MAX) est bien plombe au niveau des compagnies ariennes. Mme s'ils en vendent encore pas mal, il y a eu des annonces au salon aronautique de duba sur une commande de 72 appareils (ok, c'est peanuts  cot de ce que fait airbus en ce moment)

----------


## andry.aime

> En 2019, il a fallut que ces diffrentes organismes suspendent le MAX ( commencer par l'Asie), pour que la FAA daigne enfin le suspendre aussi.


Non, il a fallu que passagers et pilotes ont refus de monter  bord chez eux. L'USA a t le dernier  interdir de vol le MAX aprs Canada.
Lors du premier crash, Boeing a rapidement jet la faute aux pilotes, qui a ensuite mis un "Security Warning". Juste aprs le second, mme l'enqute du premier crash n'est pas encore cloture, presque tous les pays ont interdit de vol le MAX, vu la similitude, il n'y avait plus d'chappatoire pour Boeing.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Aprs des problmes avec le logiciel MCAS, Boeing pourrait retirer le Boeing 737 MAX 10  * 
* moins d'tre exempt des exigences de scurit  * 

*La srie 737 MAX de Boeing a fait l'objet d'un examen minutieux aprs deux accidents mortels impliquant des Boeing 737 MAX en 2018 et 2019 respectivement, tuant tout le monde  bord. Les deux accidents taient lis  un dfaut de conception logiciel impliquant le systme d'augmentation des caractristiques de manuvre (MCAS pour Manoeuvering Characteristics Augmentation System) de la srie MAX. Boeing a laiss entendre qu'il pourrait retirer le dernier modle de son 737 MAX*

L'avionneur Boeing a laiss entendre qu'il pourrait retirer le dernier modle de son 737 MAX, actuellement en cours d'obtention de sa certification,  moins qu'il ne soit exempt de certaines rgles de scurit qui entreront en vigueur en 2023. Plus de 600 exemplaires du 737 MAX 10, la version la plus performante de ce type d'avion, ont t commands par des compagnies ariennes du monde entier.

Cependant, il y a un hic -  partir de l'anne prochaine, de nouvelles rglementations aronautiques seront introduites aux tats-Unis.

En 2020, le Congrs a adopt la loi sur la rforme de la scurit et de la certification des aronefs, stipulant que les nouveaux avions doivent se conformer aux dernires rglementations d'alerte de l'quipage imposes par la Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) afin d'tre certifis  partir de 2023.

La gamme 737 MAX n'inclut pas cette technologie, car elle est base sur un avion conu pour la premire fois dans les annes 1960, rapporte _One Mile at a Time_.

Si le MAX 10 manque la date limite de certification de 2022, son poste de pilotage devra tre quip d'une nouvelle technologie de scurit, ce qui augmentera les cots et ncessitera une formation supplmentaire pour les pilotes.

Cette dernire exigence serait particulirement prjudiciable, car l'un des plus grands atouts du jet est qu'il peut tre pilot par des pilotes familiariss avec le 737 sans formation supplmentaire.

En rponse, le PDG de Boeing, David Calhoun, a laiss entendre que l'ensemble du projet pourrait tre retir si l'avion n'tait pas exempt des nouvelles rgles ou s'il n'tait pas prolong jusqu' leur entre en vigueur.

Il a dclar  Aviation Week :  Le [737-10] est un peu dans une situation de "tout ou rien" .  Je pense que notre dossier est suffisamment convaincant [pour bnficier d'une prolongation]... C'est un risque que je suis prt  prendre. Si je perds le combat, je perds le combat . Calhoun a ajout:  Si vous passez par les choses que nous avons traverses, les dettes que nous avons d accumuler, notre capacit  ragir ou notre volont de voir les choses mme dans un monde sans le MAX 10, ce n'est pas si effrayant . 

Il a indiqu qu'il ne s'attend pas  voir l'avion tre retir :  Je pense que le rsultat va tre favorable et que nous allons avoir un [737-10] dans les airs, quel que soit le moment .  C'est juste un risque , a-t-il dit.


*Accidents mortels du 737 Max : des ingnieurs mis  l'cart, une pnurie d'expertise*

Le rapport Aviation Whistleblower publi dbut dcembre par un comit du Snat amricain cite de nombreuses lacunes en matire de surveillance au sein du gouvernement et de l'industrie aronautique. Le rapport a t produit  la demande du Comit snatorial du commerce, des sciences et des transports en rponse  deux accidents de Boeing 737 MAX en 2018 et 2019 qui ont fait 346 morts. Il est bas sur les tmoignages de sept dnonciateurs de l'industrie de Boeing, GE et de la Federal Aviation Administration (FAA).

Boeing a conu le 737 Max pour concurrencer l'Airbus A320neo. Afin d'atteindre un rendement nergtique comparable, Boeing a essentiellement install de nouveaux moteurs sur la cellule existante du 737, ce qui a permis  l'avion de passagers d'viter de passer par un nouveau processus d'approbation rglementaire.

Le 737 Max rsultant, cependant, avait des caractristiques de conduite diffrentes de celles du 737, et Boeing a tent de compenser en ajoutant une couche logicielle appele MCAS, le systme d'augmentation des caractristiques de manuvre.

Le MCAS ajuste la position de l'avion, en rglant les surfaces de contrle de l'avion pour maintenir une position dfinie. Il a t conu pour le faire sur la base d'une entre d'un seul capteur d'angle d'attaque, par rapport  trois capteurs dans le modle Airbus comparable. Et cela s'est avr dsastreux.

En 2019, un avion 737 Max exploit par Ethiopian Airlines s'est cras cinq mois seulement aprs qu'un autre avion appartenant  l'Indonsie, Lion Air 610 (un 737 Max), a plong dans la mer. Les enquteurs ont dcouvert qu' ces deux occasions, un capteur dfectueux a provoqu un dclenchement erron du systme automatique anti-dcrochage, le  Maneuvering Characteristics Augmentation System  (MCAS), forant l'avion  piquer du nez. Les pilotes de Lion Air et d'Ethiopian Airlines se sont battus pour redresser leurs jets, mais ont t dpasss par le systme automatique  chaque fois qu'ils ont essay.

En 2019, les pilotes du vol 302 d'Ethiopian Airlines, galement un 737 Max, ont tent de contrer les effets du MCAS mais n'ont pas pu dplacer physiquement la roue de compensation mcanique en raison de la force arodynamique de la plonge vers le sol.

Boeing a conclu en janvier 2021 un rglement de 2,5 milliards de dollars (environ 2,18 milliards d'euros) avec le ministre amricain de la Justice d'amendes et d'indemnisations, qui comprenait un fonds de 500 millions de dollars pour indemniser les familles des 346 victimes des deux accidents du 737 Max. Le fabricant n'a cependant pas reconnu immdiatement sa culpabilit, ce qui l'aurait empch de recevoir de futurs contrats gouvernementaux. Au lieu de cela, il a conclu un accord de poursuite diffre.

Mais en novembre, suite  des rapports qui mettaient en vidence les dfaillances dans la conception de l'avion, l'amricain a t forc de l'admettre.

Un porte-parole de Boeing a dclar :  Boeing s'engage  faire en sorte que toutes les familles qui ont perdu des tres chers dans les accidents soient entirement et quitablement indemnises pour leur perte. L'accord dpos auprs du tribunal est une tape importante dans ce processus. En acceptant la responsabilit, l'accord de Boeing avec les familles permet aux parties de concentrer leurs efforts sur la dtermination de l'indemnisation approprie pour chaque famille. 

Les proches britanniques de l'une des victimes ont salu l'aveu de responsabilit de Boeing. Mark Pegram, le pre de Sam Pegram, un travailleur humanitaire dcd dans l'accident, a dclar  la BBC :  Le principal point positif pour nous est que Boeing admet sa responsabilit et ne rejette pas la responsabilit sur Ethiopian Airlines ou les pilotes .

Aucun dirigeant d'entreprise ne risque d'emprisonnement pour l'inconduite reconnue par l'entreprise. Boeing a licenci le PDG Dennis Muilenburg fin 2019 pour les accidents du 737 Max et il est parti avec 62 millions de dollars d'indemnisation.


*L'ancien pilote technique en chef de Boeing inculp pour fraude*

Le ministre de la Justice a inculp en octobre Mark A. Forkner, un ancien pilote technique en chef du Boeing 737 MAX, pour fraude. Le gouvernement soutient que Forkner a fourni  la FAA des informations fausses, inexactes et incompltes sur le MCAS, ce qui a conduit aux malentendus qui ont contribu aux deux accidents.

Le 14 octobre, le ministre de la Justice a inculp l'ancien pilote technique en chef de Boeing pour fraude. Mark A. Forkner est accus d'avoir tromp le groupe d'valuation des aronefs de la Federal Aviation Administration dans le cadre de son valuation de l'avion 737 MAX de Boeing et d'avoir complot pour frauder les clients de la compagnie arienne amricaine de Boeing afin d'obtenir des dizaines de millions de dollars pour Boeing. Comme allgu dans l'acte d'accusation, Forkner a fourni  l'agence des informations matriellement fausses, inexactes et incompltes sur une nouvelle partie des commandes de vol du Boeing 737 MAX appele Systme d'augmentation des caractristiques de manuvre (MCAS).

 Pour tenter d'conomiser de l'argent pour Boeing, Forkner aurait cach des informations critiques aux rgulateurs , a dclar le procureur amricain par intrim Chad E. Meacham pour le district nord du Texas.  Son choix impitoyable d'induire la FAA en erreur a entrav la capacit de l'agence  protger le public volant et a laiss les pilotes dans l'embarras, manquant d'informations sur certaines commandes de vol du 737 MAX. Le ministre de la Justice ne tolrera pas la fraude, en particulier dans les secteurs o les enjeux sont si importants .

 Forkner aurait cach des informations cruciales sur le Boeing 737 Max et tromp la FAA, montrant un mpris flagrant pour ses responsabilits et la scurit des clients et des quipages des compagnies ariennes , a dclar le directeur adjoint Calvin Shivers du FBI.  Le FBI continuera de dtenir des individus comme Forker. responsables de leurs actes frauduleux qui portent atteinte  la scurit publique .

*Le rapport Aviation Whistleblower*

Le rapport du Snat Aviation Whistleblower fait suite  la loi sur la certification, la scurit et la responsabilit des aronefs, une loi de rforme de la scurit arienne promulgue en dcembre 2020 pour rsoudre les problmes qui ont conduit aux deux accidents.

Il dtaille le tmoignage d'Ed Pierson, un ancien cadre suprieur de Boeing, qui a dcrit 13 autres incidents de scurit signals avec le 737 Max qui n'ont entran aucune perte de vie. Il a observ :

 Le plus choquant de tous, 11 de ces 13 incidents de scurit se sont produits dans les cinq mois entre le crash de Lion Air et celui d'Ethiopian Airlines. Donc 2 incidents de scurit par mois. Ainsi,  un moment o Boeing et la FAA auraient d fonctionner avec une conscience extrmement leve aprs le crash de Lion Air, le MAX a continu  enregistrer en moyenne deux incidents de scurit par mois pendant les cinq mois qui ont prcd le crash d'Ethiopian Airlines.  ce rythme, si le MAX n'avait pas t immobilis au sol en mars 2019, il aurait pu y avoir 42 autres incidents de scurit impliquant des systmes de l'avion (autres que le MCAS) d'ici dcembre 2020, ce qui signifie une probabilit d'autant plus leve d'un autre accident mortel .

Le rapport a rvl que le processus de certification de la FAA met le personnel de l'aviation sous une pression indue.

Par exemple, Richard Kucera, un ancien ingnieur de GE Aviation, a racont  avoir t plac dans une position intenable o il tait responsable de la conduite des tests de conformit des moteurs au nom de [la] FAA, tout en tant galement charg de prparer les moteurs GE pour passer ces mmes tests . Et le personnel de Boeing, est-il expliqu dans le rapport, a fait face  une pression de calendrier  implacable  en ce qui concerne le 737 Max.

La FAA, selon les dnonciateurs, avait trop peu d'ingnieurs en scurit dans son bureau de Seattle supervisant Boeing et avait des processus de certification qui ne refltaient pas les normes de navigabilit actuelles.

Non seulement cela, les ingnieurs seniors de la FAA qui ont soulev des problmes de scurit  ont t mis  l'cart lors de la certification du 737 Max , indique le rapport.

La FAA et l'industrie aronautique, selon le rapport, sont galement confrontes au dfi de certifier et d'exploiter des systmes techniques complexes qui impliquent l'interaction de personnes et de systmes automatiss, dfi aggrav par la raret d'experts qui comprennent vraiment ces systmes.

 Alors que les systmes de contrle de vol automatiss peuvent amliorer la scurit, le recours accru  l'automatisation cre de nouveaux dfis en matire de scurit , indique le rapport.

 Ceux-ci vont de l'chec des pilotes  utiliser correctement les systmes de vol automatiss, aux dysfonctionnements logiciels qui gnrent des donnes errones,  la dgradation des comptences de pilotage manuel. 

Le rapport fait de nombreuses recommandations pour augmenter les capacits de surveillance de la FAA, en particulier en ce qui concerne son programme d'autorisation de dsignation d'organisation (ODA) - par lequel le gendarme de l'aviation amricaine dlgue ses tches de surveillance aux travailleurs des entreprises qu'il est cens surveiller.

Cette pratique consistant  laisser les employs des entreprises aronautiques agir au nom du personnel de la FAA, comme le note le rapport, a conduit  l'approbation de systmes qui n'auraient pas d tre approuvs.

Par exemple, Michael Collins, un ancien ingnieur de la FAA, a tmoign que les directeurs de la FAA ont dlgu 95 pour cent de la certification du Boeing 787 Dreamliner au personnel de Boeing.

 Cette dcision de dlgation comprenait la certification d'une nouvelle technologie d'installation de batteries  haut risque, une dcision prise contre la recommandation d'un spcialiste technique qui a identifi le dfaut de conception critique pour la scurit du systme , indique le rapport.

 En l'absence de supervision des ingnieurs techniques et de scurit de la FAA, l'ODA de Boeing a estim que la conception du systme de batterie au lithium tait conforme. Plus tard, ce dfaut de conception exact a conduit  de dangereux incendies de 787 et  l'ventuelle mise  la terre par la FAA du 787 Dreamliner .

Source : Aviation Week

----------


## Mingolito

Mais qu'ils arrtent de produire cette merde, l'avion est mal foutu depuis le dpart, et c'est pas un logiciel informatique bugu qui va rsoudre a

Les gens n'ont qu'a prendre un Airbus, ou encore mieux ne plus prendre l'avion !

----------


## jvallois

En rsum, il nous fait du chantage, si je comprends bien ?

----------


## kain_tn

> Il a dclar  Aviation Week :  Le [737-10] est un peu dans une situation de "tout ou rien" .  Je pense que notre dossier est suffisamment convaincant [pour bnficier d'une prolongation]... *C'est un risque que je suis prt  prendre*. Si je perds le combat, je perds le combat . Calhoun a ajout:  Si vous passez par les choses que nous avons traverses, les dettes que nous avons d accumuler, notre capacit  ragir ou notre volont de voir les choses mme dans un monde sans le MAX 10 n'est pas si effrayant .


Ah ben oui, a prendre des risques quand ce sont les autres qui les payent, ils savent faire  la direction de Boeing > ::(:

----------


## Jeff_67

Boeing fait pression sur la FAA pour le MAX 10 soit dispens de la mise  niveau de son EICAS pour qu'il soit conforme  la nouvelle rglementation. En effet, a obligerait les pilotes  refaire des heures sur simulateur pour se mettre  niveau. Alors que, l'argument commercial du MAX est justement que les pilotes volant sur NG n'ont pas besoin de formation supplmentaire.

Mais peu importe en fait, Boeing sortira gagnant quoiqu'il arrive. Soit la FAA donne une drogation, soit les taxes anti-Airbus de 15% mises en place sous Trump augmenteront grce  un peu de lobbying.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Boeing va payer 200 Mns $ pour avoir menti  ses investisseurs aprs des problmes avec le logiciel MCAS,*
*qui a conduit  des accidents mortels en Indonsie et en thiopie  * 

*Boeing paiera 200 millions de dollars pour rgler les accusations selon lesquelles la socit et son ancien PDG ont tromp les investisseurs sur la scurit de son 737 Max aprs que deux des avions de ligne se sont crass, tuant 346 personnes. La Securities and Exchange Commission a dclar jeudi qu'elle avait accus l'avionneur et ancien PDG Dennis Muilenburg d'avoir fait d'importantes dclarations publiques trompeuses sur l'avion et un systme de contrle de vol automatis impliqu dans les accidents en Indonsie et en thiopie.

Ni Boeing ni Muilenburg n'ont reconnu d'actes rprhensibles, mais ils ont propos de rgler et de payer des amendes, dont 1 million de dollars  payer par Muilenburg, qui a t vinc en dcembre 2019, neuf mois aprs le deuxime accident.

La SEC a dclar que Boeing et Muilenburg savaient que le systme de vol, connu sous le nom de MCAS, posait un problme de scurit, mais ont promis au public que l'avion tait sr. La SEC a dclar avoir galement affirm  tort qu'il n'y avait eu aucune lacune dans le processus de certification de l'avion en premier lieu.*

L'avionneur Boeing a laiss entendre qu'il pourrait retirer le dernier modle de son 737 MAX, actuellement en cours d'obtention de sa certification,  moins qu'il ne soit exempt de certaines rgles de scurit qui entreront en vigueur en 2023. Plus de 600 exemplaires du 737 MAX 10, la version la plus performante de ce type d'avion, ont t commands par des compagnies ariennes du monde entier.

Cependant, il y a un hic -  partir de l'anne prochaine, de nouvelles rglementations aronautiques seront introduites aux tats-Unis.

En 2020, le Congrs a adopt la loi sur la rforme de la scurit et de la certification des aronefs, stipulant que les nouveaux avions doivent se conformer aux dernires rglementations d'alerte de l'quipage imposes par la Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) afin d'tre certifis  partir de 2023.

La gamme 737 MAX n'inclut pas cette technologie, car elle est base sur un avion conu pour la premire fois dans les annes 1960, rapporte One Mile at a Time.

Si le MAX 10 manque la date limite de certification de 2022, son poste de pilotage devra tre quip d'une nouvelle technologie de scurit, ce qui augmentera les cots et ncessitera une formation supplmentaire pour les pilotes.

Cette dernire exigence serait particulirement prjudiciable, car l'un des plus grands atouts du jet est qu'il peut tre pilot par des pilotes familiariss avec le 737 sans formation supplmentaire.

En rponse, le PDG de Boeing, David Calhoun, a laiss entendre que l'ensemble du projet pourrait tre retir si l'avion n'tait pas exempt des nouvelles rgles ou s'il n'tait pas prolong jusqu' leur entre en vigueur.

Il a dclar  Aviation Week :  Le [737-10] est un peu dans une situation de "tout ou rien" .  Je pense que notre dossier est suffisamment convaincant [pour bnficier d'une prolongation]... C'est un risque que je suis prt  prendre. Si je perds le combat, je perds le combat . Calhoun a ajout:  Si vous passez par les choses que nous avons traverses, les dettes que nous avons d accumuler, notre capacit  ragir ou notre volont de voir les choses mme dans un monde sans le MAX 10, ce n'est pas si effrayant .

Il a indiqu qu'il ne s'attend pas  voir l'avion tre retir :  Je pense que le rsultat va tre favorable et que nous allons avoir un [737-10] dans les airs, quel que soit le moment .  C'est juste un risque , a-t-il dit.


*Accidents mortels du 737 Max : des ingnieurs mis  l'cart, une pnurie d'expertise*

Le rapport Aviation Whistleblower publi dbut dcembre par un comit du Snat amricain cite de nombreuses lacunes en matire de surveillance au sein du gouvernement et de l'industrie aronautique. Le rapport a t produit  la demande du Comit snatorial du commerce, des sciences et des transports en rponse  deux accidents de Boeing 737 MAX en 2018 et 2019 qui ont fait 346 morts. Il est bas sur les tmoignages de sept dnonciateurs de l'industrie de Boeing, GE et de la Federal Aviation Administration (FAA).

Boeing a conu le 737 Max pour concurrencer l'Airbus A320neo. Afin d'atteindre un rendement nergtique comparable, Boeing a essentiellement install de nouveaux moteurs sur la cellule existante du 737, ce qui a permis  l'avion de passagers d'viter de passer par un nouveau processus d'approbation rglementaire.

Le 737 Max rsultant, cependant, avait des caractristiques de conduite diffrentes de celles du 737, et Boeing a tent de compenser en ajoutant une couche logicielle appele MCAS, le systme d'augmentation des caractristiques de manuvre.

Le MCAS ajuste la position de l'avion, en rglant les surfaces de contrle de l'avion pour maintenir une position dfinie. Il a t conu pour le faire sur la base d'une entre d'un seul capteur d'angle d'attaque, par rapport  trois capteurs dans le modle Airbus comparable. Et cela s'est avr dsastreux.

En 2019, un avion 737 Max exploit par Ethiopian Airlines s'est cras cinq mois seulement aprs qu'un autre avion appartenant  l'Indonsie, Lion Air 610 (un 737 Max), a plong dans la mer. Les enquteurs ont dcouvert qu' ces deux occasions, un capteur dfectueux a provoqu un dclenchement erron du systme automatique anti-dcrochage, le  Maneuvering Characteristics Augmentation System  (MCAS), forant l'avion  piquer du nez. Les pilotes de Lion Air et d'Ethiopian Airlines se sont battus pour redresser leurs jets, mais ont t dpasss par le systme automatique  chaque fois qu'ils ont essay.

En 2019, les pilotes du vol 302 d'Ethiopian Airlines, galement un 737 Max, ont tent de contrer les effets du MCAS mais n'ont pas pu dplacer physiquement la roue de compensation mcanique en raison de la force arodynamique de la plonge vers le sol.

Boeing a conclu en janvier 2021 un rglement de 2,5 milliards de dollars (environ 2,18 milliards d'euros) avec le ministre amricain de la Justice d'amendes et d'indemnisations, qui comprenait un fonds de 500 millions de dollars pour indemniser les familles des 346 victimes des deux accidents du 737 Max. Le fabricant n'a cependant pas reconnu immdiatement sa culpabilit, ce qui l'aurait empch de recevoir de futurs contrats gouvernementaux. Au lieu de cela, il a conclu un accord de poursuite diffre.

Mais en novembre, suite  des rapports qui mettaient en vidence les dfaillances dans la conception de l'avion, l'amricain a t forc de l'admettre.

Un porte-parole de Boeing a dclar :  Boeing s'engage  faire en sorte que toutes les familles qui ont perdu des tres chers dans les accidents soient entirement et quitablement indemnises pour leur perte. L'accord dpos auprs du tribunal est une tape importante dans ce processus. En acceptant la responsabilit, l'accord de Boeing avec les familles permet aux parties de concentrer leurs efforts sur la dtermination de l'indemnisation approprie pour chaque famille. 

Les proches britanniques de l'une des victimes ont salu l'aveu de responsabilit de Boeing. Mark Pegram, le pre de Sam Pegram, un travailleur humanitaire dcd dans l'accident, a dclar  la BBC :  Le principal point positif pour nous est que Boeing admet sa responsabilit et ne rejette pas la responsabilit sur Ethiopian Airlines ou les pilotes .

Aucun dirigeant d'entreprise ne risque d'emprisonnement pour l'inconduite reconnue par l'entreprise. Boeing a licenci le PDG Dennis Muilenburg fin 2019 pour les accidents du 737 Max et il est parti avec 62 millions de dollars d'indemnisation.

*L'ancien pilote technique en chef de Boeing inculp pour fraude*

Le ministre de la Justice a inculp en octobre Mark A. Forkner, un ancien pilote technique en chef du Boeing 737 MAX, pour fraude. Le gouvernement soutient que Forkner a fourni  la FAA des informations fausses, inexactes et incompltes sur le MCAS, ce qui a conduit aux malentendus qui ont contribu aux deux accidents.

Le 14 octobre, le ministre de la Justice a inculp l'ancien pilote technique en chef de Boeing pour fraude. Mark A. Forkner est accus d'avoir tromp le groupe d'valuation des aronefs de la Federal Aviation Administration dans le cadre de son valuation de l'avion 737 MAX de Boeing et d'avoir complot pour frauder les clients de la compagnie arienne amricaine de Boeing afin d'obtenir des dizaines de millions de dollars pour Boeing. Comme allgu dans l'acte d'accusation, Forkner a fourni  l'agence des informations matriellement fausses, inexactes et incompltes sur une nouvelle partie des commandes de vol du Boeing 737 MAX appele Systme d'augmentation des caractristiques de manuvre (MCAS).

 Pour tenter d'conomiser de l'argent pour Boeing, Forkner aurait cach des informations critiques aux rgulateurs , a dclar le procureur amricain par intrim Chad E. Meacham pour le district nord du Texas.  Son choix impitoyable d'induire la FAA en erreur a entrav la capacit de l'agence  protger le public volant et a laiss les pilotes dans l'embarras, manquant d'informations sur certaines commandes de vol du 737 MAX. Le ministre de la Justice ne tolrera pas la fraude, en particulier dans les secteurs o les enjeux sont si importants .

 Forkner aurait cach des informations cruciales sur le Boeing 737 Max et tromp la FAA, montrant un mpris flagrant pour ses responsabilits et la scurit des clients et des quipages des compagnies ariennes , a dclar le directeur adjoint Calvin Shivers du FBI.  Le FBI continuera de dtenir des individus comme Forker. responsables de leurs actes frauduleux qui portent atteinte  la scurit publique .

*200 millions de dollars seront verss aux investisseurs*

Suite de deux accidents mortels d'avions de ligne 737 Max, Boeing paiera 200 millions de dollars et le PDG de l'poque, Dennis Muilenburg, paiera 1 million de dollars pour rgler les accusations d'investisseurs tromps, a annonc jeudi la Securities and Exchange Commission.

 En temps de crise et de tragdie, il est particulirement important que les entreprises publiques et les dirigeants fournissent des informations compltes, justes et vridiques aux marchs. La socit Boeing et son ancien PDG, Dennis Muilenburg, ont manqu  cette obligation la plus lmentaire , a dclar Gary Gensler, prsident de la SEC, dans un communiqu.

 Boeing et Muilenburg ont fait passer les bnfices avant les gens en trompant les investisseurs sur la scurit du 737 Max dans le but de rhabiliter l'image de Boeing aprs les accidents , a dclar Gurbir Grewal, directeur de la division de l'application de la loi de la SEC.

Boeing a dclar avoir apport  des changements larges et profonds dans notre entreprise en rponse  ces accidents  pour amliorer la scurit et la qualit.

 Le rglement d'aujourd'hui fait partie des efforts plus larges de la socit pour rsoudre de manire responsable les questions juridiques en suspens lies aux accidents du 737 MAX d'une manire qui sert au mieux les intrts de nos actionnaires, employs et autres parties prenantes , a dclar Boeing dans un communiqu.

Ni Boeing ni Muilenburg n'ont admis ni ni les conclusions de la SEC, a indiqu l'agence.

Source : dpt de la SEC

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous du fait que Boeing et son ancien PDG dcident de payer les investisseurs tout en niant avoir commis un acte rprhensible ?

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Les passagers des accidents mortels du Boeing 737 Max sont des  victimes d'actes criminels , selon un juge  * 
*qui estime que le fait d'avoir menti sur les failles du logiciel MCAS change la donne en matire de rparations    * 

*Un juge amricain du Texas a statu vendredi que les personnes tues dans deux accidents de Boeing 737 Max sont lgalement considres comme des  victimes d'actes criminels , une dsignation qui dterminera les rparations  imposer.

Boeing n'a pas divulgu  la FAA les dtails cls d'un systme logiciel de scurit appel MCAS, qui tait li  la fois aux accidents mortels et conu pour aider  contrer une tendance du Max  se diriger vers le bas.  Si Boeing n'avait pas commis son crime , les pilotes en thiopie et en Indonsie auraient  reu une formation adquate pour rpondre  l'activation du MCAS qui s'est produite sur les deux avions , a estim le juge O'Connor.*

En dcembre, des proches de victimes de l'accident ont dclar que le ministre amricain de la Justice avait viol leurs droits lgaux lorsqu'il avait conclu un accord de poursuites diffres en janvier 2021 avec l'avionneur pour deux accidents qui avaient tu 346 personnes.

Les familles ont fait valoir que le gouvernement  avait menti et viol leurs droits par le biais d'un processus secret  et ont demand au juge de district amricain Reed O'Connor d'annuler l'immunit de Boeing contre les poursuites pnales - qui faisait partie de l'accord de 2,5 milliards de dollars - et d'ordonner que l'avionneur soit publiquement poursuivi pour crime. 

O'Connor a statu vendredi  qu'en somme, sans le complot criminel de Boeing pour frauder la FAA (Federal Aviation Administration), 346 personnes n'auraient pas perdu la vie dans les accidents .

Paul Cassell, un avocat des familles, a dclar que la dcision  est une formidable victoire  et  prpare le terrain pour une audience cruciale, o nous prsenterons des propositions de recours qui permettront aux poursuites pnales de tenir Boeing pleinement responsable .

Aprs que les familles ont intent une action en justice en affirmant que leurs droits avaient t viols en vertu de la loi sur les droits des victimes d'actes criminels, le procureur gnral Merrick Garland a rencontr certains d'entre eux, mais a maintenu l'accord de plaidoyer, qui comprenait une amende de 244 millions de dollars, une indemnisation de 1,77 milliard de dollars pour les compagnies ariennes et un Fonds de 500 millions de dollars pour les victimes de l'accident.

L'accord a cltur une enqute de 21 mois sur la conception et le dveloppement du 737 Max  la suite des accidents mortels en Indonsie et en thiopie en 2018 et 2019. Les accidents, qui ont cot  Boeing plus de 20 milliards de dollars en indemnits, en cots de production et en amendes, et ont conduit  l'immobilisation de 20 mois de l'avion le plus vendu, ont incit le Congrs  adopter une lgislation rformant la certification des avions de la FAA.

Boeing souhaite que le Congrs renonce  un dlai de dcembre impos par la lgislation pour que la FAA certifie les Max 7 et Max 10. Aprs cette date, tous les avions devront disposer de systmes d'alerte de cockpit modernes, ce que les 737 avions n'ont pas.


*Accidents mortels du 737 Max : des ingnieurs mis  l'cart, une pnurie d'expertise*

Le rapport Aviation Whistleblower publi dbut dcembre par un comit du Snat amricain cite de nombreuses lacunes en matire de surveillance au sein du gouvernement et de l'industrie aronautique. Le rapport a t produit  la demande du Comit snatorial du commerce, des sciences et des transports en rponse  deux accidents de Boeing 737 Max en 2018 et 2019 qui ont fait 346 morts. Il est bas sur les tmoignages de sept lanceurs d'alerte de l'industrie de Boeing, GE et de la Federal Aviation Administration (FAA).

Boeing a conu le 737 Max pour concurrencer l'Airbus A320neo. Afin d'atteindre un rendement nergtique comparable, Boeing a essentiellement install de nouveaux moteurs sur la cellule existante du 737, ce qui a permis  l'avion de passagers d'viter de passer par un nouveau processus d'approbation rglementaire.

Le 737 Max rsultant, cependant, avait des caractristiques de conduite diffrentes de celles du 737, et Boeing a tent de compenser en ajoutant une couche logicielle appele MCAS, le systme d'augmentation des caractristiques de manuvre.

Le MCAS ajuste la position de l'avion, en rglant les surfaces de contrle de l'avion pour maintenir une position dfinie. Il a t conu pour le faire sur la base d'une entre d'un seul capteur d'angle d'attaque, par rapport  trois capteurs dans le modle Airbus comparable. Et cela s'est avr dsastreux.

En 2019, un avion 737 Max exploit par Ethiopian Airlines s'est cras cinq mois seulement aprs qu'un autre avion appartenant  l'Indonsie, Lion Air 610 (un 737 Max), a plong dans la mer. Les enquteurs ont dcouvert qu' ces deux occasions, un capteur dfectueux a provoqu un dclenchement erron du systme automatique anti-dcrochage, le  Maneuvering Characteristics Augmentation System  (MCAS), forant l'avion  piquer du nez. Les pilotes de Lion Air et d'Ethiopian Airlines se sont battus pour redresser leurs jets, mais ont t dpasss par le systme automatique  chaque fois qu'ils ont essay.

En 2019, les pilotes du vol 302 d'Ethiopian Airlines, galement un 737 Max, ont tent de contrer les effets du MCAS mais n'ont pas pu dplacer physiquement la roue de compensation mcanique en raison de la force arodynamique de la plonge vers le sol.

Boeing a conclu en janvier 2021 un rglement de 2,5 milliards de dollars d'amendes et d'indemnisations avec le ministre amricain de la Justice, qui comprenait un fonds de 500 millions de dollars pour indemniser les familles des 346 victimes des deux accidents du 737 Max. Le fabricant n'a cependant pas reconnu immdiatement sa culpabilit, ce qui l'aurait empch de recevoir de futurs contrats gouvernementaux. Au lieu de cela, il a conclu un accord de poursuite diffre.

Mais en novembre, pour faire suite  des rapports qui mettaient en vidence les dfaillances dans la conception de l'avion, l'amricain a t forc de l'admettre.

Un porte-parole de Boeing a dclar :  Boeing s'engage  faire en sorte que toutes les familles qui ont perdu des tres chers dans les accidents soient entirement et quitablement indemnises pour leur perte. L'accord dpos auprs du tribunal est une tape importante dans ce processus. En acceptant la responsabilit, l'accord de Boeing avec les familles permet aux parties de concentrer leurs efforts sur la dtermination de l'indemnisation approprie pour chaque famille. 

Les proches britanniques de l'une des victimes ont salu l'aveu de responsabilit de Boeing. Mark Pegram, le pre de Sam Pegram, un travailleur humanitaire dcd dans l'accident, a dclar  la BBC :  Le principal point positif pour nous est que Boeing admet sa responsabilit et ne rejette pas la responsabilit sur Ethiopian Airlines ou les pilotes .

Aucun dirigeant d'entreprise ne risque d'emprisonnement pour l'inconduite reconnue par l'entreprise. Boeing a licenci le PDG Dennis Muilenburg fin 2019 pour les accidents du 737 Max et il est parti avec 62 millions de dollars d'indemnisation.

*L'ancien pilote technique en chef de Boeing inculp pour fraude*

Le ministre de la Justice a inculp en octobre Mark A. Forkner, un ancien pilote technique en chef du Boeing 737 Max, pour fraude. Le gouvernement soutient que Forkner a fourni  la FAA des informations fausses, inexactes et incompltes sur le MCAS, ce qui a conduit aux malentendus qui ont contribu aux deux accidents.

Le 14 octobre 2021, le ministre de la Justice a inculp l'ancien pilote technique en chef de Boeing pour fraude. Mark A. Forkner est accus d'avoir tromp le groupe d'valuation des aronefs de la Federal Aviation Administration dans le cadre de son valuation de l'avion 737 Max de Boeing et d'avoir complot pour frauder les clients de la compagnie arienne amricaine de Boeing afin d'obtenir des dizaines de millions de dollars pour Boeing. Comme allgu dans l'acte d'accusation, Forkner a fourni  l'agence des informations matriellement fausses, inexactes et incompltes sur une nouvelle partie des commandes de vol du Boeing 737 Max appele Systme d'augmentation des caractristiques de manuvre (MCAS).

 Pour tenter d'conomiser de l'argent pour Boeing, Forkner aurait cach des informations critiques aux rgulateurs , a dclar le procureur amricain par intrim Chad E. Meacham pour le district nord du Texas.  Son choix impitoyable d'induire la FAA en erreur a entrav la capacit de l'agence  protger le public volant et a laiss les pilotes dans l'embarras, manquant d'informations sur certaines commandes de vol du 737 Max. Le ministre de la Justice ne tolrera pas la fraude, en particulier dans les secteurs o les enjeux sont si importants .

 Forkner aurait cach des informations cruciales sur le Boeing 737 Max et tromp la FAA, montrant un mpris flagrant pour ses responsabilits et la scurit des clients et des quipages des compagnies ariennes , a dclar le directeur adjoint Calvin Shivers du FBI.  Le FBI continuera de dtenir des individus comme Forker. responsables de leurs actes frauduleux qui portent atteinte  la scurit publique .

*200 millions de dollars seront verss aux investisseurs*

Suite aux deux accidents mortels d'avions de ligne 737 Max, Boeing paiera 200 millions de dollars et le PDG de l'poque, Dennis Muilenburg, paiera 1 million de dollars pour rgler les accusations d'investisseurs tromps, a annonc la Securities and Exchange Commission le mois dernier.

 En temps de crise et de tragdie, il est particulirement important que les entreprises publiques et les dirigeants fournissent des informations compltes, justes et vridiques aux marchs. La socit Boeing et son ancien PDG, Dennis Muilenburg, ont manqu  cette obligation la plus lmentaire , a dclar Gary Gensler, prsident de la SEC, dans un communiqu.

 Boeing et Muilenburg ont fait passer les bnfices avant les gens en trompant les investisseurs sur la scurit du 737 Max dans le but de rhabiliter l'image de Boeing aprs les accidents , a dclar Gurbir Grewal, directeur de la division de l'application de la loi de la SEC.

Boeing a dclar avoir apport  des changements larges et profonds dans notre entreprise en rponse  ces accidents  pour amliorer la scurit et la qualit.

 Le rglement d'aujourd'hui fait partie des efforts plus larges de la socit pour rsoudre de manire responsable les questions juridiques en suspens lies aux accidents du 737 Max d'une manire qui sert au mieux les intrts de nos actionnaires, employs et autres parties prenantes , a dclar Boeing dans un communiqu.

Ni Boeing ni Muilenburg n'ont admis ni ni les conclusions de la SEC, a indiqu l'agence.

Source : dcision de justice

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous du fait que Boeing et son ancien PDG dcident de payer les investisseurs tout en niant avoir commis un acte rprhensible ? 
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous du fait que les victimes sont dsormais considres comme victimes d'un acte criminel ? tes-vous d'accord avec cette conclusion du juge ? Pourquoi ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Que pensez-vous du fait que les victimes sont dsormais considres comme victimes d'un acte criminel ? tes-vous d'accord avec cette conclusion du juge ? Pourquoi ?


Oui je pense que dans le cas prsent on peut parler d'acte criminel.

Boeing voulait en urgence rpondre  l'Airbus A320neo, il a remplac le moteur  l'arrache, ce qui a modifi plein de caractristiques de l'avion, puis a dvelopp un logiciel pour essayer de corriger le truc.
La FAA n'a pas fait son job. Si elle avait contrl cette avion elle aurait trouv le MCAS. Il existe un protocole, des rgles de scurit. a peut tre dangereux un avion, les constructeurs ne devraient pas faire n'importe quoi.

En plus les pilotes n'ont pas t form, sinon ils auraient tous compris ce qu'il se passait et comment dsactiver le MCAS.
Tous les crashs auraient pu tre vits.

====
J'ai un peu l'impression que les agences gouvernementales US, tolrent tout quand une grosse compagnie US est menace par une compagnie trangre.
Ici a s'est un peu retourn contre eux, puisque l'image de Boeing a t un tout petit peu ternie.

----------


## totozor

> Que pensez-vous du fait que les victimes sont dsormais considres comme victimes d'un acte criminel ? tes-vous d'accord avec cette conclusion du juge ? Pourquoi ?


C'est un sujet pineux mais globalement quelqu'un savait que l'volution du MCAS tait un risque potentiel pour le vol des 737 Max, il en a inform sa hirarchie. On peut considrer a comme un acte criminel. C'est, de mon point de vue, un acte irresponsable dont sont probablement responsables plusieurs personnes chez Boeing.

Je ne suis pas sr que la FAA n'a pas fait son travail.
Le dossier de justification de Boeing peut tre suffisamment solide pour que la FAA soit pass  ct de la faille.
Nul doute que les normes se sont resserres depuis.




> En plus les pilotes n'ont pas t form, sinon ils auraient tous compris ce qu'il se passait et comment dsactiver le MCAS.


C'est un des paradoxes de l'aviation moderne, les pilotes sont forms  appliquer des procdures et non  rsoudre des problmes.
Ce qui sauve des vies quand le pilote interprte mal les signaux qu'il reoit.
Ce qui en condamne d'autres quand ce qu'il se passe ne correspond pas aux cas d'usages.



> J'ai un peu l'impression que les agences gouvernementales US, tolrent tout quand une grosse compagnie US est menace par une compagnie trangre.
> Ici a s'est un peu retourn contre eux, puisque l'image de Boeing a t un tout petit peu ternie.


Ca ne se retourne pas que contre Boeing mais aussi contre la FAA, qui  l'poque challengeait son homologue Europenne et qui se prononce bien moins sur le sujet.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ca ne se retourne pas que contre Boeing mais aussi contre la FAA, qui  l'poque challengeait son homologue Europenne et qui se prononce bien moins sur le sujet.


C'est quand mme dingue de voir que les USA sont prt  risquer des centaines de vies juste pour viter qu'une entreprise US se fasse dpasser dans un sous domaine par une entreprise europenne. (c'est pas grave si dans un domaine le meilleur avion c'est un Airbus et pas un Boeing)

Boeing et la FAA ont du se dire qu'il n'y avait pas de risque, qu'il n'y aurait jamais de problme, qu'aucun crash n'aurait lieu.
Ils ont perdu leur pari.

Les chefs de projet du 737 Max ont du utiliser une mthode de gestion de projet proche de la mthode R.A.C.H.E.
Au lieu de concevoir proprement un nouvel avion, ils ont juste chang le moteur et bricol un logiciel pour corriger le truc.
C'est n'importe quoi.

Les USA sont prt  tout pour craser les nations europennes.

----------


## totozor

> Boeing et la FAA ont du se dire qu'il n'y avait pas de risque, qu'il n'y aurait jamais de problme, qu'aucun crash n'aurait lieu.
> Ils ont perdu leur pari.


Boeing connaissait le risque, elle a dcid de le prendre.
La question est a-t-elle mis la FAA dans la boucle de dcision ou a-t-elle constitu un dossier qui masquait suffisamment bien ce risque?
Le scenario o la FAA est pass  ct du risque en faisant bien son travail existe et n'est pas improbable.
Ceci dit il existe aussi dans l'aronautique des lgendes de la FAA qui change des normes aronautiques pour que tel ou tel avion soit certifi facilement.



> Les chefs de projet du 737 Max ont du utiliser une mthode de gestion de projet proche de la mthode R.A.C.H.E.
> Au lieu de concevoir proprement un nouvel avion, ils ont juste chang le moteur et bricol un logiciel pour corriger le truc.
> C'est n'importe quoi.


La mthode rache (que je ne connaissais pas) semble tre du jmenfoutisme.
Je penses que ce n'est pas le cas du 737 Max, qui est un projet qui a t gr pour respecter les contraintes projets (cout, qualit, dlai) avant les contraintes techniques.
Mais scoop : sans respect de la technique mme le meilleur projet est un chec  la mise en production.
Le chef de projet du 737 Max n'est pas pass  ct du risque, il en a eu connaissance et a dcid de le masquer activement. Sinon la FAA n'aurait pas certifi l'avion, mme si elle tait au courant de la combine elle aurait exig un dossier suffisamment solide pour limiter son propre risque. 



> Les USA sont prt  tout pour craser les nations europennes.


Ils ont bien tort dans le cadre de l'aronautique, Airbus et Boeing sont dans un duopole bien confortable. Ouvrir la porte  la concurrence est une erreur.

C'est aussi rvlateur de la diffrence de philosophie entre l'Europe et les USA.
L'Europe est trs responsabilisante et donc rticente au risque, tu n'as le droit de faire que ce qui est autoris. Tu n'as pas le droit de faire voler un Airbus non certifi.
Les USA sont plus dans le "t'es con, t'assumes", si tu fais ce qui est interdit tu assumes le risque. Tu as le droit de faire voler un Boeing non certifi mais tu es seul responsable du risque pris (Boeing ne l'est pas). Risque qui est plus facile  prendre quand tu n'es pas dans l'avion.

C'est une des raisons de l'avance plus rapide des USA dans les technologies mais tout a se fait parfois au prix de vies de personnes.
L'Europen et l'individu que je suis estime que cette acclration n'en vaut pas le cout, mais je n'ai ni le pouvoir ni l'argent de M. Boeing, de Bezos ou de Musk.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Boeing connaissait le risque, elle a dcid de le prendre.


Je pense qu'ils devaient avoir confiance dans le MCAS.
a m'tonnerait que des cadres de Boeing se soient dit "plusieurs 737 Max devraient se crasher, mais dans l'ensemble a ira".
Cela dit, si les pilotes avaient t forms au 737 Max ils auraient probablement tous pu viter le crash.




> La mthode rache (que je ne connaissais pas) semble tre


C'est surtout une blague  ::mouarf:: 
C'est tellement n'importe quoi le projet 737 Max que a me fait penser  a.




> Les USA sont plus dans le "t'es con, t'assumes", si tu fais ce qui est interdit tu assumes le risque. Tu as le droit de faire voler un Boeing non certifi mais tu es seul responsable du risque pris (Boeing ne l'est pas).


En principe a ne fonctionne pas comme a.
Si la FAA avait fait correctement son job, le Boeing 737 Max n'aurait jamais t autoris  voler.
Peut-tre que l'ASEA aurait galement pu interdire le 737 Max de vol.
Il existe des organismes qui doivent contrler chaque modle d'avion avant de l'autoriser  voler.

Les gars ont dplac le centre de gravit de l'avion, apparemment a a une incidence.



> Pour faire voluer son 737, l'avionneur amricain a install *des moteurs plus puissants donc plus lourds*.
> 
> "*Ils sont positionns un peu en avant* sur l'appareil par rapport  ceux qui taient sur l'ancienne gnration d'avion", poursuit M. Merluzeau.
> 
> Il a donc fallu modifier lgrement le design de l'avion tout en le protgeant d'un risque plus lev de dcrochage, explique un autre expert aronautique qui a requis l'anonymat.
> 
> "Afin de contrer cette caractristique fcheuse, le MCAS a t dvelopp", ajoute-t-il.
> 
> Source : lien

----------


## totozor

> Je pense qu'ils devaient avoir confiance dans le MCAS.
> a m'tonnerait que des cadres de Boeing se soient dit "plusieurs 737 Max devraient se crasher, mais dans l'ensemble a ira".


Non, par contre ils ont probablement abord la situation comme une course contre la montre. Dans laquelle ils ont prfr concevoir un avion mal quilibr et de compenser a avec un logiciel plutt que d'quilibrer un avion qui volera naturellement mieux.
Et de prouver que le MCAS est suffisamment infaillible pour ne pas prendre une somme de mesure de scurit (dont la formation des pilotes)

Je penses que c'est le rsultat d'une socit qui met le planning avant la technique, de mauvaise gestion des risques et de prtention d'ingnieur.




> En principe a ne fonctionne pas comme a.
> Si la FAA avait fait correctement son job, le Boeing 737 Max n'aurait jamais t autoris  voler.
> Peut-tre que l'ASEA aurait galement pu interdire le 737 Max de vol.
> Il existe des organismes qui doivent contrler chaque modle d'avion avant de l'autoriser  voler.


Les organismes de certification vrifient plus que tous les points critiques sont abords et justifis, sur base de documents de l'avionneur.
Donc si Boeing a bien justifi que le MCAS est suffisant je ne suis pas tonn que la FAA soit pass  ct du risque.
La FAA et l'EASA ont (avaient) un partenariat de dlgation, si l'un certifie l'autre aussi (sous condition). D'ailleurs si mes souvenirs sont bons la FAA envisageait de rompre ce partenariat peu avant la crise du 737 Max. Ils se font beaucoup plus discrets sur le sujet depuis.
L o je te rejoins trs facilement est qu'ils soient pass outre la formation des pilotes.




> Les gars ont dplac le centre de gravit de l'avion, apparemment a a une incidence.


Oui, l'quilibre de l'avion est super important. Avoir un avion quilibr rsout une infinit de difficults.
Si on transposait a  l'automobile a consisterait  rapprocher les roues avant et arrire.

----------


## Escapetiger

> La mthode rache (que je ne connaissais pas) semble tre du jmenfoutisme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoy par Ryu2000
> 
> 
> ...


@totozor

C'est employ historiquement dans le langage IT (avant internet grand public) pour destresser avec humour quand - malgr tous nos efforts professionnels dans les rgles de l'art - les projets vont de travers, voir ci-aprs :

La RACHE est-elle une mthode normalise ?
Oui, tout  fait ! La RACHE est certifie par l'Organisation internationale de normalisation conforme  l'ISO-1664

Source : faq - La Mthode R.A.C.H.E - International Institute of La RACHE

----------


## totozor

J'ai connu un excellent outil qualit Lean dont l'objectif est d'viter les gchis de temps : le 5C
C'est Con mais C'est Comme Ca

----------

